# Einfach Schlecht



## Nemth (3. Juni 2008)

Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...

Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte 
                 zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.


----------



## ~Shákal~ (3. Juni 2008)

Also bevor du es in den Müll wirfst gibs lieber mir. Und ein einziger Grund um ein Spiel als " schlecht " zu bezeichnen is doch etwas weniger oder nicht?


----------



## Rotarmist (3. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.



Nope, da hast Du Unrecht. Schlecht is AoC nicht. Und nur die Bugs als Gründe anzugeben... hm, da sei ma was konstruktiver. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie lange Du's gespielt hast. Grad 1-20 in Tortage ist eigentlich recht bugarm.

Aber schlecht? Nee, schlecht isses nich. ich find's deutlich besser als HdRO (geschmackssache).


----------



## Bloodytears (3. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.


1 grund zu nennen und den mit " 1." zu mackieren is nen wenig schwach, und das vor allem wenn du kritik an einem der geilsten spiele atm übst. Begründe deine negative kritik ordentlich.
Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, dein post ist ´schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
Gründe: 1. aufzählung mit 1. ohne weitere(ich weiß es is schwer kritik gegen das geilste spiel zu schreiben)


----------



## Nemth (3. Juni 2008)

Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...

Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte 
                 zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.)

             2. Schlechter Support, hohe pings,  das nicht veröffentlichen von patchnotes, Deutsch und englisch vermischt sich          
                 bei dialogen ständig...

             3. ab level 50 bis 60 gibt es sogut wie keine quests mehr, HALLO!!! 

             4. über das Chaos bein EA brauchen wir garnicht zu reden....

             5. ein "neues und inovatives Kampfsystem" kann nicht über ein schlechtes Spiel hinweg motivieren...

             6. hohe versprechungen die nicht im ansatz gehalten wurden...

             7. zu unrecht ausgesprochene Banns.........LOL

Ich höre schon die ganzen leute schreien die AoC für gut empfinden aber mal im Ernst, ich fühle mich von Funcom total verarscht, und zwischen gut gemeint und gut gemacht klafft eine extrem große lücke, keinen cent bekommt Funcom mehr von mir.............


----------



## morguli (3. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.




Stimmt so nicht bin seit der ersten beta dabei und man kann es sehr gut spielen. Hier und da mal eine q die verbugt ist oder ein Satz der noch englisch ist viel mehr fällt nicht mehr groß negative auf.

Von lvl 1-50 hatte ich bis jetzt keine Probleme. Den jetzigen Status mit Gothic 3 zu vergleichen ist eine Frechheit!


----------



## Clarke (3. Juni 2008)

wenn ich sowas Lese kommt es  mir hoch , AoC läuft dafür das es noch nicht mal  einen Monat am markt ist echt mal super


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (3. Juni 2008)

Hast du es dir leicht gekauft?
Die Grafik is doch endsgeil und ich weis nicht ob ich mir aoc kaufen soll oder ich auch Warhammer online warten soll : /


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Juni 2008)

Hast du es eigentlich gespielt oder bist du ein trauernder? ;]


----------



## Banter (3. Juni 2008)

Clarke schrieb:


> wenn ich sowas Lese kommt es  mir hoch , AoC läuft dafür das es noch nicht mal  einen Monat am markt ist echt mal super


das ja wohl nicht dein ernst oder? age of conan setzt auf jeden fall die gothic 3 ära in sachen unfertigkeit fort.....


----------



## Visssion (3. Juni 2008)

Also schlecht würde ich das spiel auch nicht nennen. Finde zwar, das es nicht an WoW und HDRO rankommt aber mal sehen was sich mit der zeit tut ich mein wow und hdro waren auch nicht von anfang an perfekt u nd haben jedem gefallen is halt teilweise auch ne geschmackssache aber eines ist mir aufgefallen, die grafik finde ich ganz ehrlich bei hdro besser.

mFG


----------



## Bloodytears (3. Juni 2008)

Banter schrieb:


> das ja wohl nicht dein ernst oder? age of conan setzt auf jeden fall die gothic 3 ära in sachen unfertigkeit fort.....


und mein monitor is nen 120" flatscreen


----------



## Nemth (3. Juni 2008)

LOL, was geht den hier ab, ich hab 7Gründe geliefert und jetzt steht da nur noch einer....soviel zum thema freie 
Meinungsäußerung....


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Juni 2008)

Mh..

zu Punkt 1.) Wo? x) - Nicht mehr Bugs als in anderen Standart MMO-Releases.

zu Punkt 2.) Hohen Ping? Besorg dir maln anderen Provider, ich habe durchgehend nen Ping von ~35 und nur bei Überlastungen in deren Rechenzentren mal Lagspikes (dann springts auch mal auf ~9k hoch) - was mir erst ein mal passiert ist.

zu Punkt 3.) Ob du nun Quests oder Mobs farmst, wo ist da der Unterschied? Spiel doch bitte erstmal auf das Level bevor du anfängst zu weinen, mich z. B. reizt diese Levelphase sogar.

zu Punkt 4.) Typischer Release halt.

Was sollen uns Punkt 5 und 6 bitte sagen? Wilkommen in der Wirklichkeit? Oo

zu Punkt 7.) Die gabs bei WoW und Konsorten ebenfalls aus den gleichen Gründen (ein Spieler hat zuviel Gold -> Ban ohne nach zu haken; jap kam jetzt bei AoC vor und ist eine Schweinerei, aber neu ist das nicht)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodytears (3. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> LOL, was geht den hier ab, ich hab 7Gründe geliefert und jetzt steht da nur noch einer....soviel zum thema freie
> Meinungsäußerung....


screenshot or it didn't happen

1 grund liefern weil einem nix einfällt und dan sagen es warn 7 .. jaja hamma gern


----------



## Clarke (3. Juni 2008)

Banter schrieb:


> das ja wohl nicht dein ernst oder? age of conan setzt auf jeden fall die gothic 3 ära in sachen unfertigkeit fort.....




 doch ist es ich habe keine bug's gemerkt das game läuft bei mir super es macht  MIR auch  mehr spass in dem spiel zu leveln als bei wow


----------



## Nemth (3. Juni 2008)

An alle die meinen ich hätte nur einen punkt aufgeführ bitte ins AoC Forum gehn und dort nochmal nachschaun, Danke!!


----------



## Bloodytears (3. Juni 2008)

Clarke schrieb:


> doch ist es ich habe keine bug's gemerkt das game läuft bei mir super es macht  MIR auch  mehr spass in dem spiel zu leveln als bei wow



ps, 1 bug gefunden der mich stört
bin quadcore-user und seit dem letzten patch bekomm ich nach ner zeit AoC den 0x00000101 bluescreen, weiß zwar wie man ihn umgehen kann aber, das kostet leistung- wäre nett wenn FC das fixt. aber es kann ja nicht jedes spiel quadcore optimiert sein.



"An alle die meinen ich hätte nur einen punkt aufgeführ bitte ins AoC Forum gehn und dort nochmal nachschaun, Danke!! "  wie wärs wennst se hier auch nochma aufführst wennst welche hast? glaubst doch ned erlich das wir nun das forum durchforsten nur damit du zeit hast dir gründe einfallen zu lassen Oo


----------



## Nemth (3. Juni 2008)

Kritik ist anscheinden nicht gestattet DESWEGEN


*CLOSED*


----------



## Bloodytears (3. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Kritik ist anscheinden nicht gestattet DESWEGEN
> 
> 
> *CLOSED*


 kritik ist gestattet aber keine ohne hintergrund
*open*


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (3. Juni 2008)

Hat wer das Game von euch und würde mir seine ICQ oder MSN Addy geben?
Hätte da ein paar Fragen =)


----------



## Nemth (3. Juni 2008)

na dann sag mir mal wo der rest meines beitrags geblieben ist??? Von 7 Punkten ist lediglich der erste noch da... wtf


----------



## Grimtom (3. Juni 2008)

Bloodytears schrieb:


> ps, 1 bug gefunden der mich stört
> bin quadcore-user und seit dem letzten patch bekomm ich nach ner zeit AoC den 0x00000101 bluescreen, weiß zwar wie man ihn umgehen kann aber, das kostet leistung- wäre nett wenn FC das fixt. aber es kann ja nicht jedes spiel quadcore optimiert sein.
> "An alle die meinen ich hätte nur einen punkt aufgeführ bitte ins AoC Forum gehn und dort nochmal nachschaun, Danke!! " wie wärs wennst se hier auch nochma aufführst wennst welche hast? glaubst doch ned erlich das wir nun das forum durchforsten nur damit du zeit hast dir gründe einfallen zu lassen Oo



Das mit dem Bluescreen scheint nur in bestimmten gebieten zu sein .... so ist es bei mir auf jeden fall. Habe auch einen Quadcore AMD von Aldi und einen P4 System von Dell. Das Problem habe ich in bestimmten Gebieten auf beiden PC's.

Aber ansonst rennt das Spiel auf beiden PC's recht Bug frei (naja, bis die Bluescreens halt, aber damit kann ich bei einem neuen Spiel leben) ... jedenfalls keine die mir den Spielspass nehmen könnten.


----------



## Ryousuke (3. Juni 2008)

zu 7... lesen bildet ja heisst es und googeln hilft beim recherieren^^ die banns waren nur solang bis sie die sache überprüft haben danach wurden die acc wieder freigeschaltet wenn nichts gefunden wurde in deren log...^^ des einziege was du da als kritik sehn kannst is das das die betroffenen keine infos bekamen auser "congratulations your account has pass the check....." ^^


----------



## Petroo (3. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.)
> ...



1.Es ist neu..und nein ..es istn icht so verbuggt wie Gothic 3

2.Ich hab auch konstant einen Ping von 35...undw as für ein nichtveröffentlichen von Patchnotes?Deutsch und Englisch vermischt sich...ist ein Bug...also zähl das mal zu Punkt 1

3.Augen aufmachen

4.ehm ja ;D

5.Was ist das denn für ein Kritikpunkt? xD

6.Welche Versprechungen denn?

7. Übernehme ich das von meinem Vorredner...Google is your friend!


----------



## Nemth (3. Juni 2008)

Alles was ich sagen wollte liest du hier...

http://www.olnigg.de/jahr2008/olg149.htm


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Juni 2008)

Oh ja, die Bild Zeitung nur Online und.. ja noch billiger *hust

Sorry aber Olnigg war nie etwas anderes als ein Schlechtredner aller, scheinbar wird er zum konsumieren gezwungen und fühlt sich dann berufen der Welt seine wertlose Meinung unter zu buttern.


----------



## Nemth (3. Juni 2008)

ich sag hier garnix mehr......


----------



## Badumsaen (3. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> ich sag hier garnix mehr......


Warum hast du überhaupt erst was gesagt?^^

Nee ernsthaft, konntest du dir nicht denken dass so ein post solche reaktionen hervor ruft? Außerdem wurden schon zig Threads zu diesem "Thema" aufgemacht....


----------



## Preform (3. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> ich sag hier garnix mehr......



check!


----------



## wargi (3. Juni 2008)

dafür das aoc frisch raus is ist es der hammer klar hats noch bugs aber welches spiel hat das ni jedes spiel hat mal so angefangen siehe wow 

achja und es ist bestimmt nicht so verbuggt wie gothic 3 xD


----------



## sTereoType (3. Juni 2008)

das argument, dass viele bugs und etwaige fehler sich durch das noch junge alter von aoc erklären und erst mit der zeit wie in jedem anderen mmorpg ausgemerzt werden müssen, mag zwar stimmen, nur muss aoc (und auch noch jedes erscheinende mmorpg) sich mit den bereitz  erschienenden und verbesserten mmorpgs messen lassen.wenn man aber dennoch ein spiel mit kinderkrankheitenn(die bei weitem nix schlimmes darstellen) so wie sie aoc hat , auf den markt bringt, dann brauch man sich nicht wundern das viele kunden enttäuscht oder verärgert sind. der normale zocker ist halt schon ein komplett fertiges produkt gewohnt und um sich dort einen kundenstamm zu sichern hätte funcom sich lieber noch etwas zeit gelassen.


----------



## Factions (3. Juni 2008)

check


----------



## wargi (3. Juni 2008)

also ich hatte immer nen konstanten ping von 12 kA woran das bei den anderen lag aber ihr werdet schon sehn aoc wird sich fett entwickeln


----------



## Schamanat (3. Juni 2008)

Hiho,
klar is das Game neu, aber hätte man nicht aus Fehlern lernen können?
Wenn man schon WOW usw anbringt dann hätte hier FC mal seine Hausaufgaben machen müssen!
Nun ist es ja auch so das nicht nur FC damit zu tun hat. Eidos selber hat auch sein Senf dazu beigetragen.
Die haben schließlich gelöhnt. wer sacht nicht das nicht Eidos auf einen VÖ gedrängt hat?
Wenn dem so ist finde ich um so trauriger das FC hier nicht stärke bewiesen hat und hier ein zwei
Monate drauf gelegt hat. 

Ich für mein Teil werde es erstmal nicht weiter spielen. Werde wie einige andere das auch schon erwähnten
ein paar Monate warten und es dann noch mal antesten. Weil Grafik, Setting und die Atmosphäre ist 
schon mal genial.

Gruß


----------



## Flog1985 (3. Juni 2008)

Wisst ihr, es gibt da so einen Satz, der ist bestimmt schon sehr alt und der da lautet:

"Jedem das seine."


----------



## Gromthar (3. Juni 2008)

Hier wird auch immer wieder gerne das Argmuent "aber WoW hatte doch am Anfang auch ....". Mag sein, aber nicht in dem Maße.

Ich habe AoC eine Woche lang getestet und für nicht gut genug befunden, da die Fehler und fehlenden Inhalte einfach viel zu tiefgreifend sind, als das ich als Spieler darüber hinweg sehen könnte. Ein Glück habe ich dafür nicht zahlen müssen, sondern schlicht das Spiel eines Freundes geborgt, der es selbst nicht als gut genug betrachtet. Funcom hätte, wie hier bereits erwähnt, mindestens zwei weitere Monate an dem Spiel arbeiten sollen, bevor sie es auf den Markt warfen. Im derzeitigen Zustand ist AoC sein Geld einfach nicht wert - innovatives Kampfsystem und Atmosphäre hin oder her.

Hätte ich dieses Spiel tatsächlich gekauft, würde ich mich als zahlender Kunde eher wie ein Betatester fühlen, nicht wie ein normaler Spieler.


----------



## celion (3. Juni 2008)

Muß Nemth leider recht geben.

Und ja, ich spiele selber AoC, aber das was Funcom uns da vor die Füße wirft ist nix anderes als ein rohes Stück Fleisch und alle stürzen sich drauf!

1, Ab lvl 20 geben die Questgeber nur noch furzartige Töne von sich....Hallo?!
2, Ständiges hängenbleiben an irgendwelchen Absätzen... ich dacht immer blutrünstige Krieger schaffen es ihre Beine doch mal 10 cm anzuheben
3, Dachte immer 18+ aber die Quests sind für Kleinkinder 3+ ausgelegt,mit Richtungangabe, bloß nicht das Hirn einschalten sonst merkt noch jemand was AoC für ein Schund ist ( Die Kunst ist es nur den Questgeber wieder zu finden)
4, Fehlende Übersetzungen wohin man blickt
5, Fehlerhafte Gruppenanzeige in der Minimap
6, Auch nur wieder Töte 50 hier und finde Das- Quests (ist ja nix neues)
7, Kundenservice ist nur noch schlecht
8, Das neue Kampfsystem ist ja schön und gut aber wirklich fordernd ist es nicht ("das anklicken was dir vorgegen wird" überzeugt mich mal garnicht                                                               9, Pvp ist ein Witz, einfach lange genug im Kreis laufen bis einer der Spiele keinen bock mehr hat (Nahkämpfer)
10, Wasserfälle hochschwimmen
11, Fast alle Items sehen gleich aus
12, Falsche angaben was die Systemanforderungen angeht
13, Bis lvl 25 bekommt man neue Fähigkeiten, danach siehts ziemlich mager aus
14, Gleiches Startgebiet und Quests für jede Fraktion, wer hat da noch Lust sich einen 2. Char hochzuleveln?
15, Sekunden lange Fatalitys wärend dich ein weiterer Mob unter die Erde befördert
16, Community ist Doch überall die gleiche

Auf Wunsch kann ich meine Liste gerne noch etwas weiter ausbauen aber ich denke das hier sollte fürs erste reichen.

Kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern da wurden Spiele völlig bugfrei auf den Markt gebracht und heutzutage nimmt man den Herstellen mit den Betas die Arbeit ab.... der Hersteller spart und sowas kommt dabei raus. Da sollte der Konsolenmarkt mal als Vorbild dienen, den die können sich einen solchen Schmarn nicht erlauben.

Ps: BIS JETZT macht mir aber AoC trotz Fehler wohin man blickt dennoch Spaß, aber wenn ich schon dafür zahle will ich auch den vollen Spielspaß dafür haben.

@ Wargi
1, Wenn sich ein Spiel erst dann entwickelt wenn die hälfte aller Spieler einen schlechten Eindruck haben und wieder weg sind ist es auch zu spät
2, Blizz war der erste der ein Spiel mit einen solchen Umfang und Ansturm von Spielern auf den Markt brachte (Wovon Funcom nur träumen darf). Bei Blizz lief es um einiges besser und Funcom geht im Chaos unter obwohl es ihnen so schon vorgemacht wurde.
@sTereoType
Kinderkrankheiten? Das nennt sich Krebs und der ist nur sehr schwer heilbar


----------



## AoC.Virtus (3. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.)
> ...




zu 1: schau auf die Starts von anderen MMO´s zurück ! WoW machte auch keine Ausnahme.
zu 2: liegt es nicht an FC sondern an deinem Provider, Patchnotes findes du im offz.deutschen Forum und im Launcher des Spiels
zu 3: wie keine Quest zwischen 50-60,..hmmm da hab ich dann ein anderes Spiel
zu 4: was für ein CHAOS ? Noch nie was von der Chaostheorie gehört ?
zu5: schlechtes Spiel,..hmm wo waren doch gleich die Gründe...... ?
zu6: gib mal Beispiele !
zu7: EploitUser werden nunmal gebannt, das ist überrall gleich
Wünsch Dir schonmal viel Spass bei dem Start von WAR, mal sehen ob da nochwas geht.



celion schrieb:


> Muß Nemth leider recht geben.
> 
> Und ja, ich spiele selber AoC, aber das was Funcom uns da vor da Füße wirft ist nix anderes als ein rohes stück Fleisch und alle stürzen sich drauf!
> 1, Ab lvl 20 geben die Questgeber nur noch furzartige Töne von sich....Hallo?!
> ...



zu 1: konnte man nachlesen, sonst würde das SPiel weit mehr Platz auf deinem PC in Anspruch nehmen... 
zu 2: bin in der ganzen Zeit nur einmal hängen geblieben, OK ich trag ja keine Platte^^
zu 3: die Pfeile in der Map kannst du DEAKTIVIEREN ! 
zu 4: Bug
zu 5: ähm wann hast du das letzte mal AoC gespielt, also ich seh meine Gruppe
zu 6: das scheint überall so zu sein^^
zu 7: *ohne Komentar*
zu 8: viel Spass im PvP, so einfach ist es dann auch wieder nicht. Nur im PvP nutzt man wenig Comps
zu 9: ups die gibt ja gar nicht
zu 10: Bug
zu11: *falsche Aussage* bzw was Erwartest du in dem Zeitalter von Ritter und Burgen ? Bunte Schulter, Federn auf dem Hut ?
zu12: ka, bei mir läufst^^
zu13: jaein
zu14: stimmt nicht ganz
zu15: hab mitbekommen , wenn zeitlupe angeht bekomm ich keinen schaden, könnte mich auch jetzt täuschen
zu16: stimmt

Sag mir bitte mal ein Spiel was Bugfrei auf dem markt kam ? Aber bitte komm mir nicht mit Tetris.

Auch ich bzw wir in der Gilde, sehen darüber hinweg und haben einfach nur Spass an diesem Spiel. Es ist schon was NEUES und noch ein paar Monate, dann sind die grössten Bugs auch weg. ABER nur wenn man sie auch meldet.


----------



## teroa (3. Juni 2008)

celion schrieb:


> Muß Nemth leider recht geben.
> 
> Und ja, ich spiele selber AoC, aber das was Funcom uns da vor da Füße wirft ist nix anderes als ein rohes stück Fleisch und alle stürzen sich drauf!
> 1, Ab lvl 20 geben die Questgeber nur noch furzartige Töne von sich....Hallo?!
> ...




jup so sieht es aus.
bei punkt 15 das hat mich auch schon den ein oder anderen tot gekostet das es zu lange dauert bis er zb die schwerter aus dem mob erst mal ziehen muss und in der zeit bekommste von nen anderen mob die ganze zeit schaden.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (3. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> na dann sag mir mal wo der rest meines beitrags geblieben ist??? Von 7 Punkten ist lediglich der erste noch da... wtf



oh man *ohne WOrte*

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=44971


----------



## Tikume (3. Juni 2008)

Ich habe mal seine Threads zusammengeführt, damit er nicht dauernd durcheinanderkommt wo er gerade postet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





celion schrieb:


> 3, Dachte immer 18+ aber die Quests sind für Kleinkinder 3+ ausgelegt,mit Richtungangabe, bloß nicht das Hirn einschalten sonst merkt noch jemand was AoC für ein Schund ist ( Die Kunst ist es nur den Questgeber wieder zu finden)



In Anbetracht dessen, dass auch der Abgabepunkt der Quest durch ein fettes X markiert ist wars dann wohl doch nicht ganz so simpel ^^


----------



## Pâtris (3. Juni 2008)

~OMG~


----------



## Domiel (3. Juni 2008)

s.u.


----------



## Markon78 (3. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.)
> ...



Schönen guten Morgen,

keine Ahnung welches Level dein Char hat, aber hier mal meine Sicht der Dinge:

1) Bugs sind seit der ersten Minute drinnen und werden aber auch laufend gefixt; siehe PATCHNOTES (dein Punkt2), welche
nicht nur hier im Forum gepostet wurden, sondern diese werden Dir auch beim starten des Launcher immer angezeigt...Lesen und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2) Support ist überlastet das stimmt, was jedoch auch davon kommt, dass jeder meint er muss wegen eines vermeintlichen
Questbug (was dann gar keiner ist) eine Petition aufrufen....ansonsten gibts innerhalb von 24h eine Rückantwort von Funcom per
Mail...einige Gilenkollegen haben die Erfahrung zumindest gemacht. Lag´s? Ja sind ganz ganz selten da, aber das is so wenig,
dass es nicht mal erwähnenswert wäre....Deutsch und Englisch vermischt sich?....Ohh.....also als 16+ oder 18+ Spieler
erwartet man sich eigentlich eine gewisse Schulbildung wo Englisch mit gelehrt wurde (war zumindest bei mir so) und da
sollte das ja nun wirklich kein Problem mehr darstellen...

3) Keine Quests? Also Level 50-70 kannst in folgenden 3 gebieten mit mehr als 60 Quests (zusammengerechnet) rechnen:
* Eiglophianische Gebirge
* Donnerfluss
* Atzels burg
ZUSÄTZLICH dazu gibt es die beiden Gruppeninstanzen Imirianische Schulcht sowie Frostmoor, wo man IMMER täglich 1 von 3 möglichen
Quests annehmen kann! Sehr sehr guten XP Belohnung zusätzlich! ....und das Highlight da drin sind sowieso die Bosse die sehr gute blaue Drops
liefern....und falls jetzt die Frage aufkommt wie das denn mit steigendem Level mnöglich ist? Das geht insofern als wenn sich diese Instanz 
nach dem Level richtet...erklärend => Gruppe 6 Mann, alle so um die 60...der erste der die Instanz betritt "bindet" Sie, also sind alle Mobs da drin
genau der Level den derjenige beim betreten hat. Klaro? Also da drin geht täglich fast 1 Level...was willst noch mehr?

4) Chaos? Nur weil manche den Sinn einer PreOrder nicht verstehen, kann Ihnen auch nicht geholfen werden und sehr sehr viele hier sind es leid es immer
wieder neu zu erklären...vielleicht googelst einfach mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5) Wenn das deine Meinung ist....tja is halt so, juckt aber uns nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6) Siehe die letzten Punkte...und wieder ebenfalls...DEINE Meinung, welche nicht für die ANDEREN gelten MUSS

7) Missverständnisse und Fehler passieren immer jedem mal......ich hoffe Dir ebenfalls denn nur aus Fehlern lernt man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann Dir auch den Thread "AoC wird eine Enttäuschung" hier empfehlen....sind schon einige Themen dort
behandelt worden und für Lacher sorgt "Netskater" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Domiel (3. Juni 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Mh..
> 
> zu Punkt 1.) Wo? x) - Nicht mehr Bugs als in anderen Standart MMO-Releases.
> 
> ...



an typen wie dir können unlautere firmen wie funcom geld machen.. ganz großes kino!
dich reizt ein stufenbereich (lv50-60) ohne quest erledigungen? wach du erstmal in der wirklichkeit auf, bevor du hier so einen fanboi-müll von dir gibst!


----------



## Domiel (3. Juni 2008)

Markon78 schrieb:


> Schönen guten Morgen,
> 
> keine Ahnung welches Level dein Char hat, aber hier mal meine Sicht der Dinge:
> 
> ...



herrlich oder traurig? hier haben wir gleich den nächsten fanboi-müll!
du rechtfertigst die fehlende deutsche übersetzung damit, dass mann ab 16 oder 18 ja eh englisch verstehen sollte?!
hallo? gehts noch? auch für dich.. willkommen in der wirklichkeit..


----------



## Markon78 (3. Juni 2008)

Domiel schrieb:


> herrlich oder traurig? hier haben wir gleich den nächsten fanboi-müll!
> du rechtfertigst die fehlende deutsche übersetzung damit, dass mann ab 16 oder 18 ja eh englisch verstehen sollte?!
> hallo? gehts noch? auch für dich.. willkommen in der wirklichkeit..



Fanboi Müll? Entschuldigung, aber ist es denn nicht so?
Ich weiss ja nicht wie in in Deutschland ist, aber bei uns in Österreich wird
fast immer schon ab der Volksschule Englisch unterrichtet...was sich bis
zum Ende der Schulzeit durchzieht...wenn das bei euch in Deutschland echt
anders sein sollte, dann sorry das wusste ich nicht.

Weiters wäre es angenehm und würde von Deiner eventuell vorhandenen
Intelligenz zeugen normal auf einen Post zu antworten und nicht einfach 
irgendwas.
Danke.


----------



## Sean McLaughlin (3. Juni 2008)

Ich habe mir AOC auch zugelegt, es macht mir auch Spass, doch muss ich einigen Motzern durchaus recht geben. Einige Punkte drinne, die mir auch sauer aufgestossen sind. Das immer wiederkehrende Totschläger-Argument, dass es bei WoW nicht anders war am Anfang gilt in meinen Augen nicht. WoW ist seit fast vier Jahren auf dem Markt und hatte, natürlich, seine Startschwierigkeiten. Aber warum, in Gottes Namen, macht FC genau dieselben Fehler ?? Grausam !!!

Zu Markon78 :

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du Jahrgang 78 bist, also 30 Jahre, und in der glücklichen Lage bist des öfteren Englisch sprechen zu können. Aber hast du mal an die Leute gedacht, die das letzte Mal in der Schule Englisch hatten und danach nie mehr Englisch sprechen mussten ? Oder wie meinereiner schon die 40 überschritten haben (ich kann Englisch, aber egal) und nun plötzlich Patchnotes lesen und "verstehen" sollen, die viele Begriffe benutzen die nicht im Schulenglisch weitergegeben werden ? Der Urlaubstalk mit dem englischen Tischnachbarn zählt auch nicht, da man sich bestimmt nicht über irgendwelche Spiele und deren Patchnotes oder Spielinhalten unterhält. Der Punkt ist doch vielmehr : Wenn ich mir eine deutsche Version eines Spiels zulege, dann will ich auch, verdammt nochmal,  Deutsch lesen und nicht einen Mischmasch aus beidem. Woher kommt eigentlich diese Arroganz der englischsprachigen Länder, zu verlangen, das alle Englisch können ? Ein deutsches Spiel, das nicht auf Englisch übersetzt wrden würde, würde nie in einem dieser Länder verkauft werden können.

just my 2 cent
Sean


----------



## Netskater (3. Juni 2008)

>die grafik finde ich ganz ehrlich bei hdro besser.

Jetzt aber Ruhe, glaubst du ich will die Aocfans bei mir rumlaufen haben?

@Nemth, vergiss es, ich weiß nicht was einige beruflich machen, aber normal hat man kaum Zeit sich mit
und für ein kaputtes Videospiel auseinander zusetzen - die setzen sogar noch Gerüchte in der Welt das 
andere Spiele verbuggter wären, nicht mal andere Argumente finden sie, außer bugs....aber wer im Glashaus sitzt..°^


----------



## Markon78 (3. Juni 2008)

Sean schrieb:


> Ich habe mir AOC auch zugelegt, es macht mir auch Spass, doch muss ich einigen Motzern durchaus recht geben. Einige Punkte drinne, die mir auch sauer aufgestossen sind. Das immer wiederkehrende Totschläger-Argument, dass es bei WoW nicht anders war am Anfang gilt in meinen Augen nicht. WoW ist seit fast vier Jahren auf dem Markt und hatte, natürlich, seine Startschwierigkeiten. Aber warum, in Gottes Namen, macht FC genau dieselben Fehler ?? Grausam !!!
> 
> Zu Markon78 :
> 
> ...



Hallo Sean,

da geb ich Dir in allen Punkten recht! Ich für mein Teil spielte und/oder surfte im Internet auch oft auf englischen Seiten was sich hier sicher als hilfreich rausstellte.
Was mich jedoch stört ist, dass was ich bisher so gesehen habe, dass ein Spiel dass 2 Wochen am Markt ist so rumzumeckern, dass es nicht mehr feierlich ist.
Ich jedenfalls hab fast alle Q bisher in allen meinen Gebieten erledigt und es waren höchstens 15% an Q die entwerder nur Englisch und ein Mix aus beiden waren...
In unserer Gilde (an die 100 Members) haben ebenfalls keine Leute eein Problem damit....bzw. jeder von uns ist sich sicher das wird bald übersetzt werden....
und Patchnotes sehe ich IMMER in Deutsch im launcher, nur sollte der halt auch in Deutsch gestartet werden (Launcher -> Optionen).

mfg


----------



## Domiel (3. Juni 2008)

Markon78 schrieb:


> Fanboi Müll? Entschuldigung, aber ist es denn nicht so?
> Ich weiss ja nicht wie in in Deutschland ist, aber bei uns in Österreich wird
> fast immer schon ab der Volksschule Englisch unterrichtet...was sich bis
> zum Ende der Schulzeit durchzieht...wenn das bei euch in Deutschland echt
> ...



ohhhhhh.... mimimimi..
hab ich dich getroffen? tut mir aber garnicht leid..


----------



## Helix (3. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.




Nur trauriger ist das Gothic 3 wie du sagst ja kein reines MMO ist ... da würde ich mir es auch überlegen Gothic 3 zu kaufen *rofl*

Wenn du ein komplettes Spiel erwartet hast wo alles so funktioniert, dann hätte ich dir sowiso grad am Anfang sagen können das es eine Enttäuschung wird....
Aber ich werfe mal etwas in den Raum : Gerade mal 2-3 Wochen aufm Markt.... ich habe noch KEIN Spiel gesehen das bei Release kommplet BUGFREI war... also bitte


----------



## Sean McLaughlin (3. Juni 2008)

Markon78 schrieb:


> ..... Patchnotes sehe ich IMMER in Deutsch im launcher, nur sollte der halt auch in Deutsch gestartet werden (Launcher -> Optionen).



Hrhrhr, wieder was gelernt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Danke für den Tip !!


----------



## gw1200 (3. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.



Absolut übertrieben. Gothic war fast unspielbar und konnte nur mit Hilfe der Community in einen brauchbaren Zustand versetzt werden. Dagegen ist AoC fast bugfrei.


----------



## Vallar (3. Juni 2008)

war ja klar das netskater hier auftaucht ^^ sagmal, du scheinst ja das aoc forum gern zu haben..wenn du aber so sehr mit deinem reallife und hdro beschäftigt bist, was machst du dann hier? was treibt dich ausgerechnet ins aoc forum, hm? vielleicht sinnloses flamen? aaah nee das kanns nicht sein ...hmm mal überlegen... hetzereien gegen aoc? argh neee...das muss es doch was geben...



> @Nemth, vergiss es, ich weiß nicht was einige beruflich machen, aber normal hat man kaum Zeit sich mit
> und für ein kaputtes Videospiel auseinander zusetzen - die setzen sogar noch Gerüchte in der Welt das
> andere Spiele verbuggter wären, nicht mal andere Argumente finden sie, außer bugs....aber wer im Glashaus sitzt..°^



hm wie war das mit beruf und zeit? ich denke mal um 8:05 zu schreiben zeugt bei dir auch nicht gerade von beruflichem interesse..kA was du für einen chef hast, aber privates surfen ist in den wenigsten betrieben gestattet...
und jetzt komm mir nicht mit "heute hab ich mal frei!"... 
und das mit dem ausseinandersetzen mit dem kapuuten spiel...ich denke mal das gerade du da leise sein solltest, schließlich erzählst DU uns doch wie kaputt das spiel ist, da scheinst gerade DU dich ja sehr arg damit ausseinander zu setzen...mensch junge, deine argumente waren aber auch schonmal besser...

wer im glashaus sitzt...


----------



## Markon78 (3. Juni 2008)

Sean schrieb:


> Hrhrhr, wieder was gelernt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hehe gerne....hatte auch mal ne Zeitlang gebraucht dass es so umschaltbar ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vallar (3. Juni 2008)

> ohhhhhh.... mimimimi..
> hab ich dich getroffen? tut mir aber garnicht leid..



ooh mein gott.... ich sag mal:

geistiges niveau eines 13 jährigen hauptschuldkindes... mehr fällt mir dazu echt nicht ein..


----------



## Uktawa (3. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.




Also Dein Beitrag hier ist einfach nur schlecht. Nicht jedem muss AoC gefallen aber deine "Begründung" ist einfach nur schlecht. Wenn Du Kritik am Spiel äussern willst weil es Dir nicht gefällt solltest Du das auch vernünftig.
Ich denk mal viele erwarten ein zweites WoW nur mit Super Grafik usw. AoC ist aber eben ein eigenständiges Spiel das mit Sicherheit nicht auf die WoW oder HdrO Community abzielt. 
Sicher hat AoC noch viele Fehler. Aber schaut man zurück auf andere MMOs so hatten die genau die selben wenn nicht sogar noch mehr Startschwierigkeiten. Die einzige Ausnahme ist da wohl HdRo.


----------



## Kritiker (3. Juni 2008)

Ich persönlich finde AoC auch einfach nur schlecht. 
Die Grafik sagt mir nicht zu,  ist wohl nur mit vollen Details begeisternd, dafür langt mein Rechner aber nicht. 
Die Items sehen alle gleich aus, teilweise ist nicht mal erkenntlich, für welchen Platz das Teil vorgesehen ist.
Die Übersetzung ist keine, weil die Hälfte fehlt. Schön, dass die Dialoge komplett mit deutschen Sprechern synchronisiert wurden, aber die drückt man spätestens nach 2 Stunden eh mit dauerhaftem Drücken der Taste "1" weg.
Beim Kampfsystem das gleiche, die ersten 2 Stunden ist es super, dann wird es langsam auch langweilig.
Zudem ist die Idee mit dem Startgebiet einfach nur schlecht, der Spieler hat nicht die Möglichkeit von Anfang an die komplette Welt zu erkunden.
Die Einteilung in Zonen zeugt auch nicht gerade davon, dass die Entwickler ein stabiles Backend für Ihr Spiel aufbauen konnten.
Anfangs waren die Quests auch noch super, schnell gemacht, aber nach einiger Zeit fängt es an mit "Töte 50 davon" etc.
Ich hoffe WAR rettet die Ehre der "WoW-Killer". Momentan sieht es eher so aus, als ob Blizz mich auch für den Rest des Jahres als Kunden behält und ich hatte viele Hoffnungen in AoC gesetzt.


----------



## Thoryia (3. Juni 2008)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> Auch ich bzw wir in der Gilde, sehen darüber hinweg und haben einfach nur Spass an diesem Spiel. Es ist schon was NEUES und noch ein paar Monate, dann sind die grössten Bugs auch weg. ABER nur wenn man sie auch meldet.


Bist Du Betatester das Du das alles so gelassen siehst, das Du Bugs melden musst, oder hast Du Dir etwa eine VOLLversion GEKAUFT bei der man davon ausgehen sollte, das die größten Fehler ausgemerzt sind? 

Und auf Deine Frage zu Bugfreien Spielen: ALLE Konsolenspiele sind Bugfrei.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vallar (3. Juni 2008)

achso ja, und in anderen mmorpgs musstest du noch nie die supportfunktion nutzen, wie? labert mal nicht so einen müll, klar ist aoc verbuggt und der vergleich mit wow usw ist auch doof, aber ihr tut ja beinahe so als hätten andere games noch nie einen bug gesehen.. 

und der vergleich mit offlinegames hinkt ja mal gaaanz gewaltig..da könnt ich auch sagen das wow mehr bugs halt als nen offlinegame..und ist des deshalb gleich schlecht?


----------



## Shênya (3. Juni 2008)

@TE: mir scheint Du hast einfach mal alle anderen Threads zusammenfassen wollen, aber auch das ned wirklich hingekriegt sry.

@Kritiker: Deine Kritik ist schon einiges besser.
Bei den Teilen jedoch muss ich Dir widersprechen. Sie sind doch ersichtlich wo sie hingehören. Es steht zumindest klar beim Item "Schulter" "hände" oder was auch immer.
Die Grafik find ich zumal auch gut gelungen. Bin zur Zeit Conalls Tal und die weiteren Länder da hinten am erkunden. (Feld der Toten und das angrenzende Gebiet fällt mir grad ned ein)
Bin zur Zeit lvl 33 Assassine und bugs hatte ich bisher nur selten angetroffen. Ping is bei mir konstant 50-110. Hatte erst 4x nen Disconnect wegen 10k ping. Aber das wars auch schon.

Kann sein, dass ich auch einfach nur ziemlich viel Glück hatte bisher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Sprache der Quests - naja. Spiele es nun eben auf englisch und übersetze es für mich. Dann stört das nich weiter.

Und die community is auf aries grösstenteils auch ok. (Wenn man den Spielfeldchannel vor 21Uhr auslässt^^)

Bis gestern hatte ich auch daher keine Probleme. Bis die erste Nervensäge kam und sich beklagt das ich ihn (er is 28) dauernd umhaue.. Naja wenn er mich immer angreift sollte das ja wohl kaum ein Wunder sein wenn ich ihn haue ^^

So:
Und die welche wirkliche Kritik ausüben wollen sollen sich mal an den Kritiker wenden. So schreibt man eher ne Kritik. Die vom TE is miserabel.


----------



## Thoryia (3. Juni 2008)

Ich weiss nicht, ob oder seid wann DU WoW spielst Vallar, aber zeig mir mal bitte einen Thread im Internet, nur EINEN wo WoW so eine übel gelaunte Community hatte am Anfang wegen n extrem vielen Bugs?

Niemand sagt, das so ein komplexes Spiel wie ein MMOPRG 100% Bugfrei ausgeliefert wird, aber eine gewisse Qualitätskontrolle sollte schon möglich sein. Leider sind aber riesige Firmengebilde wie EA nur an eines Interessiert: Profit. Da bleibt die Qualität leider zu oft auf der Strecke. Aber das ist nicht das erste Spiel von EA bei dem das so enorm auffällt, und es wird auch nicht das letzte sein.

Man kann auf Blizzard schimpfen und sie hassen, aber eines auf das kann man sich verlassen: Das Spiele Qualitativ hochwertig sind und mit einer an Perfektion Grenzenden Qualität ausgeliefert werden. Wenn es auch mal 6 Monate oder 1 Jahr länger dauert!

AoC ist einfach kein schlechtes Spiel, es kam halt nur unfertig auf den Markt!


----------



## Gocu (3. Juni 2008)

@TE

vielleicht hast du ja hohe pings weil du nen schrott PC hast oder nur ISDN oder so mal dadran gedacht?


----------



## Bloodytears (3. Juni 2008)

celion schrieb:


> Muß Nemth leider recht geben.
> 
> Und ja, ich spiele selber AoC, aber das was Funcom uns da vor die Füße wirft ist nix anderes als ein rohes Stück Fleisch und alle stürzen sich drauf!
> 
> ...



1. hab noch keinen npc furztartigetöne von sich geben gehört , ok sie reden nicht(keine deutsche sprachausgabe atm aber furtzen tun se erst recht ned)
2. als mein Barbar kann wenn ich die leertastedrücke springen, deiner nicht?
3. schon ma drauf gekommen das nicht jeder aus dem nichts herhaus weiß das mob XY in der höhle is und item ABCD dort is?
4. ja mai das in wow alles eingedeutscht wird stört euch aber das man in AoC noch bissl was englisches hat auch?
5. meine Gruppenanzeige hat bis jetzt jedesma gestimmt wenn ich mit nem freund in grp gequested hab.
6. was willst den neues erfinden an Qs? gibts noch viele möglichkeiten? und NEIN War wird ne daders, gleiche prinzip nur das du im voraus ned weiß das es ne Q is ... 
7. go@blizz support dan merkst was schlecht is
8. ds kampfsystem war anfangs zu schwirig wurde vereinfacht so wie es die community wollte
9. schon ma gehört das es sowas wie skills gibt die deinen gegner knockbackn usw können?
10. bin bis jetzt noch keinen wasserfall hoch gekommen - und wenn zeigt es ja nur das dein char nen guter schwimmer is und muskeln in armen und beinen hat
11. das is auch der sin das man eben nicht beim lvln wie nen clow aussieht wie in wow
12. kann ich nicht bestätigen
13. dachtest du echt das du alle 4 lvl eine ganz neue fertigkeit lernst? und wo solln dan die leisten für herkommen?
14. Öhm, willst du jedesmal wenn du einen neuen char machst in einem anderen startgebiet anfangen das du dich erst recht nicht auskennst und schneller voranlvlst?
15. als ich hab schon öfters auf die hp leiste geguggt bei den fatalitys ob ich daweil schaden bekomme von dem mobs die ummich rumstehen(meistens 2-3) und kann es absolut nicht bestötigen egal ob aufspießen oder kopfabhacken. meine hp blieben immer gleich 
16. die community KANN garnicht das gleiche sein weil die ganzen 2 jährigen kiddiys aus wow das spiel nicht spielen dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Thoryia schrieb:


> Bist Du Betatester das Du das alles so gelassen siehst, das Du Bugs melden musst, oder hast Du Dir etwa eine VOLLversion GEKAUFT bei der man davon ausgehen sollte, das die größten Fehler ausgemerzt sind?
> 
> Und auf Deine Frage zu Bugfreien Spielen: ALLE Konsolenspiele sind Bugfrei.
> 
> ...


falsch, Konsolen spiele sind NICHT bugfrei. das einzige was an ihnen "Bugfrei" is is die hardwareabstimmung



~~~Da ja alle sogern das spiel mit wow vergleichen hab ich es auch getan damit wir alle auf einem nidrigen niveau bleiben


----------



## Markon78 (3. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, ob oder seid wann DU WoW spielst Vallar, aber zeig mir mal bitte einen Thread im Internet, nur EINEN wo WoW so eine übel gelaunte Community hatte am Anfang wegen n extrem vielen Bugs?
> 
> Niemand sagt, das so ein komplexes Spiel wie ein MMOPRG 100% Bugfrei ausgeliefert wird, aber eine gewisse Qualitätskontrolle sollte schon möglich sein. Leider sind aber riesige Firmengebilde wie EA nur an eines Interessiert: Profit. Da bleibt die Qualität leider zu oft auf der Strecke. Aber das ist nicht das erste Spiel von EA bei dem das so enorm auffällt, und es wird auch nicht das letzte sein.
> 
> ...



Hallo Thoriya,

leider sind die alten Foren mit den damaligen Beiträgen nicht mehr vorhanden...also vor 2006 ... daher kann ich Dir das leider 
nicht anbieten. Nur die Aussage von mir, dass es damals dasselbe war, aber das wird Dich ja nicht zufriedenstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...weiters sei gesagt, dass es eben AoC natürlich mit WoW Stand HEUTE aufnehmen muss..leider...weil WoW einfach schon lange
lange am Markt ist...das witzige an der Sache ist, dass es in WoW immer noch Bugs gibt, welche aber hier nicht angesprochen werden.
Muss ja eh nicht sein, aber es würde der Objektivität nicht schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (3. Juni 2008)

Das is auch ne hübsche Sache. Jeder flamt über AoC: BuG hier, LaG dort.

Sobald man damit kommt, dass WoW *anhimmel* nicht bugfrei sei, heisst es man wolle nur wow in den schmutz ziehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (3. Juni 2008)

Ja sicher gibt und gab es Bugs, aber der Vergleich hinkt, da es Äpfel und Birnen sind. Wenn das Bugs sind die den Spielspass nicht trüben, dann kann man damit leben. Aber in AoC sind die Bugs so gravierend, das sie eben störend ins Gewicht fallen.

Denn egal welches AoC Forum, überall wird nur gemeckert. Das ist nicht ohne Grund, Schönschreiberei hin oder her. Und Bugs schönzureden indem man hergeht und sagt, andere Games haben auch welche ist nicht unbedingt Weltklasse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shodan64 (3. Juni 2008)

celion schrieb:


> Muß Nemth leider recht geben.
> 
> Und ja, ich spiele selber AoC, aber das was Funcom uns da vor die Füße wirft ist nix anderes als ein rohes Stück Fleisch und alle stürzen sich drauf!
> 
> ...




zu 1.)
Aha willst du voll vertont? Weist du schon wieviel ne gut Synchro kostet...
zu 2.)
Das ist wirklich nervig...
zu 3.)
Spart dir buffed.de aufzumachen...
zu 4.)
Auch zu der Sparte nervig... aber bisserl Schulenglisch reicht
zu 5.)
Brachte mich auch teilweise zur Weisglut.... besonders die Minimap... zeigt nur Gruppenmembers innerhalb von ca. 200 Meter an.
zu 6.)
Jo das wirst du leider in jedem MMO finden. Also spiel ein Singleplayerspiel...
zu 7.)
Die Tickets werden ziemlich flott abgearbeitet...
zu 8.)
Aha WoW mit oneklick und dummschauen ist also besser...
zu 9.)
Wenn du nicht fähig bist das Kampfsystem richtig zu nutzen... tja spiel was anderes... mal mit anstürmen oder umstoßen versucht?! Mal rumgeschlichen?! Wohl kaum...
zu 10.)
Noch nicht probiert.. gleich mal testen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zu 11.)
Im low-level bereich ja.... schaut bei den anderen mmo´s auch ned anders aus. Wie war das noch bei WoW bis das erste T 0.5 oder T 1 kam... hmm schon ne zeit. ^^
zu 12.)
Nö stimmt ned...
zu 13.)
Auch falsch... hast wohl bei lvl 25ig aufgehört...
zu 14.)
Auch ned richtig.. magiebegabte Klassen haben eine andere Questreihe als die Meleeklassen...
zu 15.)
Ist ne glatte Lüge. Bei Ausführung eines Fatalities bist du unverwundbar.
zu 16.)
Wird sich auch legen.... die meisten WoW Jünger gehen weg und man hat ruhe vor den ganzen Chatflames im allgemeinen Channel...

Ja AoC hat massive Kinderkrankheiten.. ist aber für ein Releasetitel ziemlich gut geworden. Auch euer geheiligtes WoW hatte am Start mit massiven Schwierigkeiten zu kämpfen. Ach ja wie war das mit Blinzeln des Mages... hängt auch immer irgendwo fest oder portet zurück. Die Antwort von Blizzard... nach Jahren... auch ein Zauber geht mal schief... na das hängt eher wohl mit der Engine zusammen... aber nichts desto trotz... beide Spiele sind auf ihrer weise gut (sonst hätte ich ja WoW ned 3 Jahre gezockt). Also spielt euer Spiel was euch besser gefällt. Ende Gelände.


----------



## Nofel (3. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Alles was ich sagen wollte liest du hier...
> 
> http://www.olnigg.de/jahr2008/olg149.htm



Ah ja. Du hast das Spiel wirklich schon gespielt? Olnigg schreibt Satiere, er macht aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten und wenn man keine Ironie versteht sollte man es wirklich sein lasse.

Das mit dem EA ist wirklich schlecht und das die Telekom das mit dem Routen nicht hin bekommt und in Amsterdam öfter mal Daten verloren gehen, dafür kann Funcom nichts. Ich Wähl mich bei mir in die Firma ein und von da ins Internt. 200er Ping läßt sich super mit Spielen. 

Quest gibt es genug. Man muss nur etwas reisen. 

Der Rest ist wohl Geschmackssache geiles Kampfsystem und geiles Spiel, Support hat mir innerhalb von 8h reagiert. Hochstapeln tun alle. Wenn ich was verkaufe dann sag ich auch das, das und das ist möglich. Ist leider Normal.


----------



## Netskater (3. Juni 2008)

Markon78 schrieb:


> Hallo Thoriya,
> 
> leider sind die alten Foren mit den damaligen Beiträgen nicht mehr vorhanden...also vor 2006 ... daher kann ich Dir das leider
> nicht anbieten. Nur die Aussage von mir, dass es damals dasselbe war, aber das wird Dich ja nicht zufriedenstellen
> ...



Deiner Objektivtät würd es auch nicht schaden AoC bis 80 zu spielen und dann über bugs zu reden, und zwar die von AoC,
alles andere sieht nach WoW-Spieler aus, der in WoW mangels spielerischer Qualitäten nichts erreichen konnte.

Qualiativ ist WoW besser - was meinst Du warum jeden Tag da Millionen einloggen, weil die noch nie was von AoC gehört haben?


----------



## Al_Dente (3. Juni 2008)

Das viele Dinge buggy sind ist einfach Fakt und sollte nicht schöndiskutiert werden...
Denn wenn keiner Kritik äußert, ändert sich auch nichts. Allerdings geht jeden Tag
ein neuer Kritikthread auch auf die Nerven und man sollte sich natürlich auch konstruktiv 
äußern.

AoC macht zumindest mir trotzallem schon sehr viel Spaß.

Das einzige, wo die Jungs und Mädels von Funcom dringend nachfassen müssen
sind die Lagspikes. Dadurch wird das Spiel stellenweise wirklich unspielbar. Auch
wenn das Problem anscheinend nur T-Online Kunden haben, so sind das sicherlich
auch nicht wenige und die Lösung kann nicht sein, den Anbieter zu wechseln oder
nen Proxy einzurichten...

mfg


----------



## Markon78 (3. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Ja sicher gibt und gab es Bugs, aber der Vergleich hinkt, da es Äpfel und Birnen sind. Wenn das Bugs sind die den Spielspass nicht trüben, dann kann man damit leben. Aber in AoC sind die Bugs so gravierend, das sie eben störend ins Gewicht fallen.
> 
> Denn egal welches AoC Forum, überall wird nur gemeckert. Das ist nicht ohne Grund, Schönschreiberei hin oder her. Und Bugs schönzureden indem man hergeht und sagt, andere Games haben auch welche ist nicht unbedingt Weltklasse.
> 
> ...



Nun ja, das wiederum ist Ansichtssache, weil wie Du schon gemerkt hast, können eben viele Spierl damit leben und haben Spass daran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...
Hat ja nichts mit schönreden zu tun, sondern mit Tatsachen und Fakten welche von jedem Individuum anders aufgefasst werden.
Es gibt dann auch noch Mitläufer, die in das Forum schauen und sagen "ohhh da schreiben aber viele Leute das Spiel is schlecht, die
müssen ja recht haben,...ich probiers erst gar nicht selber" ...darum versuche ich meine Sicht der Dinge möglichst klar darzustellen
und mit Argumenten zu untermauern ohne eine grosses Tamtam zu veranstalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domiel (3. Juni 2008)

Bloodytears schrieb:


> 1. hab noch keinen npc furztartigetöne von sich geben gehört , ok sie reden nicht(keine deutsche sprachausgabe atm aber furtzen tun se erst recht ned)
> 2. als mein Barbar kann wenn ich die leertastedrücke springen, deiner nicht?
> 3. schon ma drauf gekommen das nicht jeder aus dem nichts herhaus weiß das mob XY in der höhle is und item ABCD dort is?
> 4. ja mai das in wow alles eingedeutscht wird stört euch aber das man in AoC noch bissl was englisches hat auch?
> ...



fanboi-müll der dritte..
wir mir leider schon in anderen foren aufgefallen ist, dass dieses spiel eine sparte mensch ansprechen soll und auch anspricht, was den vergleich mit dem bild-leser am nächsten kommt.
schade für das rpg im allgemeinen..


----------



## Markon78 (3. Juni 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> Deiner Objektivtät würd es auch nicht schaden AoC bis 80 zu spielen und dann über bugs zu reden, und zwar die von AoC,
> alles andere sieht nach WoW-Spieler aus, der in WoW mangels spielerischer Qualitäten nichts erreichen konnte.
> 
> Qualiativ ist WoW besser - was meinst Du warum jeden Tag da Millionen einloggen, weil die noch nie was von AoC gehört haben?



Hallo Netskater!

Glaub mir, meine Objektivität ist up2date 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , denn wie Du sicher gemerkt haben wirst, beziehen sich meine Erfahrungsposts immer
auf mein bisher erlebtes. Das ist eben derzeit Level 63 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Bestreite ich, dass AoC bugs hat? Natürlich nicht, aber nicht in dem
Ausmass und Arten wie von Dir so gern hervorgehoben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!
Also ich will hier sicher keinen Möchtegern-Schwanzvergleich starten ob hier wer im WoW mehr erreicht hat, aber an Qualität 
eines Spieles mit dem eines anderen zu vergleichen im aktuellen Fall ist einfach ein bisschen "dumm" um es vorsichtig zu sagen.
Millionen von WoW Spielern loggen sich ein, weil Ihnen das Spiel gefällt und weil es bis auf HdRo nicht wirklich einen echten Konkurrenten
gab. Wobei ich auch einen Kundigen Level 50 spielte, aber mir einfach der sehr wenige bis fehlende PvE Content nicht zusagte.
Rege ich mich deswegen über HdRo auf? Nein, weil das MEINE Sicht der Dinge ist und ich diese keinen aufzwingen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Kurzes Schlusswort: Kritik MUSS sein, da es sonst kein Weiterentwickeln und keine Verbesserungen gibt, aber dies sollte (zum 1000mal..)
mit Fakten und Argumenten geschehen und nicht mit solchen Posts wie von Dir.


----------



## Schlagetot (3. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich mal zocken kann gefällt mir das Spiel sehr gut, anderen halt nicht. Ist halt Geschmackssache. 
Diese angeblichen schlimmen Bugs sind mir ingame noch nicht begegnet. Alle Quests waren spielbar, es lief auf meinem wirklich alten rechner stabil und das Kampfsystem macht Spaß. Die Atmosphäre ist auch fein.
ABER: Was den Support angeht ist jede Kritik bisher noch untertrieben. Ich kann seit Tagen nicht spielen weikl ich mich net einlogen kann. mails an den Suport werden immer mit eine und der selben automatischen Antwort beantwortet, in der nichts zu meinem Problem steht. Ich bin nicht gebannt, darf aber auch im Forum nichts schreiben. Ergo stehe ich seit Tagen doof in der gegend rum.


----------



## Shênya (3. Juni 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> Deiner Objektivtät würd es auch nicht schaden AoC bis 80 zu spielen und dann über bugs zu reden, und zwar die von AoC,
> alles andere sieht nach WoW-Spieler aus, der in WoW mangels spielerischer Qualitäten nichts erreichen konnte.
> 
> Qualiativ ist WoW besser - was meinst Du warum jeden Tag da Millionen einloggen, weil die noch nie was von AoC gehört haben?



Aber auch WoW brauchte Spieler zu beginn um aus WoW das zu machen was es heute ist. Genauso wird es mit AoC verlaufen. Ich spielte WoW nun auch über 3 Jahre (und ja ich habe einige Dinge erreicht auch wenn ich mit 70 BT nur noch den ersten Boss sah.) Also nix erreicht haben is bei mir schon ma nich. Mit solchen Aussagen sollte man aufpassen.

Mal abwarten wies in AoC in ca. 4-6 Monaten aussieht. Dann kann man wieder drübert reden.


----------



## BerJa (3. Juni 2008)

regt euch doch nicht so auf. freut euch doch lieber das solche spieler 
nicht aoc spielen sondern wow oder sonst wo bleiben


----------



## Shênya (3. Juni 2008)

BerJa schrieb:


> regt euch doch nicht so auf. freut euch doch lieber das solche spieler
> nicht aoc spielen sondern wow oder sonst wo bleiben



Aufregen? ^^ Wegen jemandem, dem man anscheinend auch was "weggepatcht" hat? *fg*
Die Sache ist eher die, dass es einfach bescheuert ist, was netskater abzieht. Ich rege mich ned auf, ich finds eher ein bisschen belustigend und bin vorallem ein wenig verwundert wie ignorant und dumm man sein kann. (was zwar in der heutigen Zeit bei der Gesellschaft alltäglich zu sein scheint)


----------



## Petroo (3. Juni 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> Deiner Objektivtät würd es auch nicht schaden AoC bis 80 zu spielen und dann über bugs zu reden, und zwar die von AoC,
> alles andere sieht nach WoW-Spieler aus, der in WoW mangels spielerischer Qualitäten nichts erreichen konnte.
> 
> Qualiativ ist WoW besser - was meinst Du warum jeden Tag da Millionen einloggen, weil die noch nie was von AoC gehört haben?


LOL
also langsam wird es jetz echt krass hier mit dem Typen!
In einigen Threads schreibt er "Ja die *AOCKreischer* haben angefangen mit dem vergleich WoW und AoC" und jetz fängst DU damit an!!!
Geh doch einfach WoW  spielen und lass uns AoCKreischer in ruhe!
Und ja ...es loggen sich jeden Tag Millionen da ein....wenn du immernoch glaubst das jeden tag 10Millionenspieler spielen...dannn Keine Ahnung..-.-
Das Spiel hat sich innerhalb 4 Jahre 10Millionen mal verkauft....Ich würde sagen derzeit spielen es nicht mehr als 3-4-5Millionen Menschen.

Ach ich hab bei WoW 4 70er...soviel zum Thema "spielerrischer Qualität" obwohl ich es ätzend fand später bis zu 5-6 Stunden für einen Raid zu verbringen....


----------



## Anser (3. Juni 2008)

Ich möchte hier darauf hinweisen das Ihr mit eurer Kritik (egal ob schlecht oder gut), besser in einem Offiziellem Forum aufgehoben seid. 
Ihr könnt nicht erwarten das ein Spiel besser wird, wenn man sich in externen Foren wo min.80 % WoW Fanboys sich aufhalten, über schlechte Inhalten und Bugs auskotzt. Vielmehr kann der Publisher etwas mit Kritik und Bugmeldeungen anfangen in den dafür vorgesehen Foren.

Aber nein wozu auch, hier erreicht mein Flam (sy aber mehr ist es im mom hier net) ja die breite masse und ich kann mal alles so richtig schlecht reden. 
Sicher ist doch aber nur, dass egal was hier schon an pro und contra steht, der größte Teil der User das Spiel einfach spielt und genießt, denn warum sollte man sich flames anschließen wenn man zufrieden ist bzw. in den Richtigen Foren seine Kritik abläst und Bugmeldungen macht, den nur so kann’s besser werden.

PS. Zum Thema alle müssen englisch können, denkt bitte etwas weitsichtiger,
im Osten Deutschlands hat man vor der Wende kein englisch in der Schule gelernt sondern 
andere Fremdsprachen(das ist nicht ironisch gemeint).

So long Anser


----------



## Thoryia (3. Juni 2008)

Also ich hatte englisch ab der 6. Klasse, im Osten Deutschlands auch vor der Wende!


----------



## Anser (3. Juni 2008)

Bei mir gabs warum auch immer nur Russisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Skandal


----------



## Vallar (3. Juni 2008)

ich will wow nicht schlecht reden, ich habs lange genug selber gespielt, aber es ist nunmal tatsache es es mit der "pferektion" von euch auch nur fanboy gerede ist ^^

gehen wir zb. mal in die höhlen des wehklagen..jup genau die die man heutzutage auslässt weil man ja nur schnell in die 70er raidinnis will (die mich persönlich nie interessiert haben, weil ich sowas irgendwie nie spannend fand)..
jedenfalls sind in den hdw allein schon ne menge bugs drin zb:
kresh taucht manchmal einfach aus dem boden auf
viele mobs sind in wänden / im boden und greifenen einen munter an ohne das man was machen kann
viele mobs drehen sich nach dem tod mit einem mit, wie eine kompassnadel

dann gibts den bkeannten lootbug, manche quests sind verbuggt ( leute spawnen einfach nicht), konnte sehr oft einige quests nicht abgeben usw.

gibt auch einige bugs die ich noch nennen könnte, aber möchte ich jetzt nicht weil ich keine lust hab nen wow-flame anzufangen ^^ war ne objektive analyse einiger bugs die bis heute noch nicht behoben wurden. also so richtig mit "perfektion" ist da auch noch nix. sicher ist es "reifer" als viele andere produkte, was aber auch nur daran liegt das Blizz so ein unglaublich riesiges team an mitarbeitern hat wovon andere entwickler nur träumen können. und genau diese größe des teams ist es welches den vorteil gegenüber aoc ausmacht. denn funcom hatte nunmal nicht das geld um sich die leute zu kaufen und sie hatten auch keinen millionenschweren publisher im nacken. ums ma so auszudrücken: fumcom war arm, sie MUSSTEN aoc rausbringen sonst wären sie total pleite gegangen, jetzt muss erstmal etwas geld eingebracht werden damit die schulden bei den sponsoren abbezahlt werden können, anschließend werden sie den rest in die hauptentwicklung stecken.
das kann zwar gut noch ein halbes jahr dauern aber das kann den meisten hier doch völlig egal sein..keine ahnung vom hintergrund haben und sinnlos rumflamen ist bei buffed schon seid längerem an der tagesordnung... ich glaub das die arena dem wow nicht gut getan hat, weil die ganzen leute von CS rübergekommen sind, aber nur die ganzen ehemaligen CS-flame leute die da schon nur am rumkreischen waren wenn jemand besser was als sie (alles cheater gewesen, au weia!)


----------



## marcloker (3. Juni 2008)

also ich persöhnlich mag das spiel bis jetzt. klar gibt es noch sehr vieles was stört und was verbessert werden sollte. aber ich werde erst mal weiter spielen



Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.)
> ...



jeder hat das recht auf eine eigene meinung. und wenn es dir nicht gefällt dann schmieß es einfach runter von der festplatte und gut ist.

mfg


----------



## Eisblut83 (3. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.




ROFL...das sind natürlich VIELE Gründe, warum AoC scheiße iss....ich hau mich in dreck.....wow war auch am anfang verbugt ohne ende, also heul nicht rum. hör auf zu spielen und sülz hier nicht rum..basta


----------



## Kazabeth (3. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.)
> ...



zu 1) also ich hab bisher bis Stufe 28 gespielt und noch keinen Fehler gefunden.
zu 2) Support ist recht gut, Patchnotes sind im Web veröffentlicht. Zu den Pings: warten oder Provider wechseln. Bei Blizzards war das Problem auch mal über mehrere Monate (und scheint bei einigen immer noch zu sein. Einzig bei HdRO hab ich keine Ping Probleme gehabt. Deutsch und Englisch vermischt? Kann ich nicht sagen, bei mir ist alles einwandfrei auf englisch.
zu 3) da gibt's auch andere Spiele ...
zu 4) aha ?
zu 5) ist kein negativer Punkt
zu 6) ahja ?
zu 7) *lol* macht Blizzard zB auch nicht anders


----------



## gz2k (3. Juni 2008)

zumindest grafisch toppt aoc alle rollenspiele die derzeit auf dem markt sind, highendrechner vorrausgesetzt ... was den ping anbelangt ist es ist es in stoßzeiten wirklich laggy das stimmt, hängt wohl mit tcom zusammen.... trotzdem machts spass wobei mir persönlich das kampfsystem von wow bezogen auf pvp wesentlich mehr zusagt... im pve allerdings gut zu gebrauchen

fazit: wer gern mit kumpels/freundin usw. in geiler umgebungsgrafik levelt ist hier bestens aufgehoben, pvp ist derzeit noch nicht so der burner^^


----------



## -Kaleb- (3. Juni 2008)

gz2k schrieb:


> fazit: wer gern mit kumpels/freundin usw. in geiler umgebungsgrafik levelt ist hier bestens aufgehoben, pvp ist derzeit noch nicht so der burner^^



nicht wenn sie noch nicht LOTRO (durch)gespielt haben.


----------



## A3junA (3. Juni 2008)

Ich stelle fest.., das AoC ganz schön WoW verseucht ist^^
Schätze das es fast keine Bugfreie Games gibt,
jedoch Guildwars war schon nahe dran... ;-)
Auch gehört das "Geflame" zu jeden neuen Spiel,
gibt es eigentlich auch Fangirls ?


Mal warten bis wie es in 2-3 Monaten ausschaut ?!


----------



## Thunderstorm (3. Juni 2008)

Also zu den Questtexten auf Englisch: HDR:O hatte auch bei den meisten Releases von den Büchern(und auch teilweise beim Start des Games) ganz Englische Questtexte! und die Maps waren oft auch Englisch und da hat sich kaum einer beschwert, weil sie meistens mit den nächsten Patches übersetzt wurden. Sowas passiert halt, ich meine, stellt euch mal vor, ihr müsstet 5k Quests übersetzen, da vergisst man auch mal welche.


----------



## Styr74 (3. Juni 2008)

gz2k schrieb:


> zumindest grafisch toppt aoc alle rollenspiele die derzeit auf dem markt sind, highendrechner vorrausgesetzt ... was den ping anbelangt ist es ist es in stoßzeiten wirklich laggy das stimmt, hängt wohl mit tcom zusammen.... trotzdem machts spass wobei mir persönlich das kampfsystem von wow bezogen auf pvp wesentlich mehr zusagt... im pve allerdings gut zu gebrauchen
> 
> fazit: wer gern mit kumpels/freundin usw. in geiler umgebungsgrafik levelt ist hier bestens aufgehoben, pvp ist derzeit noch nicht so der burner^^



Hm, zum Spiel selber kann ich nichts sagen da ich AoC nicht zocke. Was die Grafik angeht muss ich sagen das
HDRO auch auf DX9 schon besser aussieht als AoC.
Das ist natürlich auch immer nen bissl Geschmackssache, aber der alleinige Grafikkönig ist AoC meiner meinung nach nicht.


----------



## Shênya (3. Juni 2008)

Styr74 schrieb:


> Hm, zum Spiel selber kann ich nichts sagen da ich AoC nicht zocke. Was die Grafik angeht muss ich sagen das
> HDRO auch auf DX9 schon besser aussieht als AoC.
> Das ist natürlich auch immer nen bissl Geschmackssache, aber der alleinige Grafikkönig ist AoC meiner meinung nach nicht.



grafisch gesehn finde ich hinkt HdRo GW nach. Und AoC bewegt sich grafisch (meiner Meinung nach) eher auf der Ebene von GW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Styr74 (3. Juni 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> grafisch gesehn finde ich hinkt HdRo GW nach. Und AoC bewegt sich grafisch (meiner Meinung nach) eher auf der Ebene von GW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Guild Wars? Habs in der Realität nicht gesehen nur auf Screens, aber die Meinung teile ich nicht, definitiv ;-)


----------



## Kaobaan (3. Juni 2008)

Nein ich werde jetzt nicht deinen Post zerpflücken, ich werde dich jetzt nicht zuflamen, ich halte mich an die alte Weisheit...Don't feed the Trolls"....


...Verdammt...ich habs doch getan... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liebe AoCistScheißeBrüller... Meinungsfreiheit, beinhaltet auch die Möglichkeit, diese für sich zu behalten. Es gibt zigtausende Threads zu dem Thema. Wir wissen es nun, wir haben eure (völlig blödsinnigen) Gründe gelesen (drüber gelacht) und verstanden (fast zumidest). Es wäre mir ein seelisches Fußbad, wen ihr nun euer
geliebtes WoW auspackt (ich liebe Klischees^^) und so tut als ob ihr da die Könige der Welt wärt.


Kao


----------



## Poljege (3. Juni 2008)

Bloodytears schrieb:


> screenshot or it didn't happen
> 
> 1 grund liefern weil einem nix einfällt und dan sagen es warn 7 .. jaja hamma gern



und du kannst wohl nich lesen wa ???? da sind sehr wohl 7 gründe und er hat recht  AoC is für viele eine enttäuschung, weil sie einfach mehr erwartet haben. AoC ist eines der unfertigsten Spiele die ich bis jetzt gespielt habe Gothic 3 is ein wunderbarer vergleich. Nur weil es einige Spieler gibt  die es gut finden brauch man nich zwanghaft (wie es manhce hier versuchen) versuchen es schön zu reden. AoC wird sich vergucken wenn sie nich schnell was ändern. Ich hoffe das Warhammer macht nich die selben fehler wie AoC.

so long


----------



## staran (3. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.



Du bist einfach ein gimp. Gleich bei manchen Bugs rumzuheulen , Bugs gibt es in JEDEM MMO also meker nicht rum und hör einfach auf anstatt hier die Threads vollzuwhinen.


----------



## staran (3. Juni 2008)

Kazabeth schrieb:


> zu 1) also ich hab bisher bis Stufe 28 gespielt und noch keinen Fehler gefunden.
> zu 2) Support ist recht gut, Patchnotes sind im Web veröffentlicht. Zu den Pings: warten oder Provider wechseln. Bei Blizzards war das Problem auch mal über mehrere Monate (und scheint bei einigen immer noch zu sein. Einzig bei HdRO hab ich keine Ping Probleme gehabt. Deutsch und Englisch vermischt? Kann ich nicht sagen, bei mir ist alles einwandfrei auf englisch.
> zu 3) da gibt's auch andere Spiele ...
> zu 4) aha ?
> ...



Stimme dir Vollkommen zu!


----------



## Lizard King (3. Juni 2008)

*Edited by Noxiel*

Kein seitenlanger Fullquotes für ein simples /sign


----------



## Shênya (3. Juni 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> /sign



a) minderwertiger Post
b) Scheinst Du ebenso wenig Ahnung zu haben


----------



## Netskater (3. Juni 2008)

> Bugs gibt es in JEDEM MMO




Genau, und weils so schön war wurden sie in einen MMORG gesammelt, AoC.


----------



## Shênya (3. Juni 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> Genau, und weils so schön war wurden sie in einen MMORG gesammelt, AoC.



Ach komm ey. verzieh Dich einfach okey? Du nervst!

Null Ahnung haben aber einfach mal die Klappe soweit aufreissen, dass ein Bierfass drin Platz hat!
Oh - mein - Gott.

Sorry @ rest, aber das musste nu einfach raus.


----------



## Petroo (3. Juni 2008)

Styr74 schrieb:


> Hm, zum Spiel selber kann ich nichts sagen da ich AoC nicht zocke. Was die Grafik angeht muss ich sagen das
> HDRO auch auf DX9 schon besser aussieht als AoC.
> Das ist natürlich auch immer nen bissl Geschmackssache, aber der alleinige Grafikkönig ist AoC meiner meinung nach nicht.


Genau hast es nicht gespielt
urteilst aber über die Grafik!
Weil die Youtube videos alle so hoch aufgelöst sind
und Screenshots so Aussagekräftig.
(Denn ich habe GuildWars gespielt und Age of Conan und kann somit besser urteilen als du)


----------



## Phobius (3. Juni 2008)

Age of Conan wird schlecht

Da steht ziemlich genau meine Meinung.

Und nur weil ein Spiel verbugt ist heisst das nicht dass sich das nicht ändern kann.

Ok, das Spiel wurde einen tacken früher wie geplant released, aber ich denke wenn Funcom sich ran hällt dann kann das Spiel ein Erfolg werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ließ mal alte WoW-Previews, welche kurz nach dem Release gepostet wurden ...


----------



## Petroo (3. Juni 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> Genau, und weils so schön war wurden sie in einen MMORG gesammelt, AoC.


Ich bin dafür das man diesen werten Herren mal irgendwie Bannt oder so..
Keine Ahnung ob er sonst in irgendwelchen anderen Foren hier Aussagekräftige und Sinnvolle Kommentare macht
aber hier im AoC Forum verdient er einen IP-Ban!

Lustig ist das er sich mitlerweile in Threads wo konstruktiv Kritik an seinen Posts verübt wird und wo seine
"Argumente" in Grund und Boden gerammt werden (weil sie einfach nur Müll sind) garnicht mehr äußert
sondern nur mal hier mal da irgendetwas rumflammed.


Forentroll verzieh dich in deine Höhle!!!


----------



## Lizard King (3. Juni 2008)

Petroo schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür das man diesen werten Herren mal irgendwie Bannt oder so..
> Keine Ahnung ob er sonst in irgendwelchen anderen Foren hier Aussagekräftige und Sinnvolle Kommentare macht
> aber hier im AoC Forum verdient er einen IP-Ban!
> 
> ...



hier ist nicht das FunCom Forum, hier darf man noch sagen wie es ist, auch wenn manche die Wahrheit nicht ertragen können oder wollen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (3. Juni 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> hier ist nicht das FunCom Forum, hier darf man noch sagen wie es ist, auch wenn manche die Wahrheit nicht ertragen können oder wollen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So wie Du? Sorry, aber Du und Netskater seid die bescheuertsten Flamer die mir bisher je unterkamen.
Und das war grad auch ein Flame der untersten Schublade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (3. Juni 2008)

@Nemth 1.So bugreich wie Gothic 3? LOL? wo lebst du? 2.So viele Bug hat es kaum 3.Geh zurück zu deinem FF mmorpg, ok? Kiddie -.-


----------



## Styr74 (3. Juni 2008)

Petroo schrieb:


> Genau hast es nicht gespielt
> urteilst aber über die Grafik!
> Weil die Youtube videos alle so hoch aufgelöst sind
> und Screenshots so Aussagekräftig.
> (Denn ich habe GuildWars gespielt und Age of Conan und kann somit besser urteilen als du)



Was Guild Wars angeht habe ich geschrieben das ich mein Urteil von den Screens ableite. Also solltest Du das auch dementsprechend einordnen.
AoC habe ich auf der RPC in Münster 30 Minuten am Funcom Stand gesehen.
Ich gehe mal davon aus das die nicht nen Desktop-Rechner aus deren Lohnbuchhaltung dahingestellt haben.
Die werden wohl alles gezeigt haben was Grafisch geht. Ja und da hast Du recht darüber urteile ich!! Und ich habe 
auch geschrieben das es immer etwas subjektiv ist!! 
Da finde ich die HDRO Grafik besser.


----------



## Petroo (3. Juni 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> So wie Du? Sorry, aber Du und Netskater seid die bescheuertsten Flamer die mir bisher je unterkamen.
> Und das war grad auch ein Flame der untersten Schublade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach die wollen es einfach nicht verstehen
so wie jedes mal gehen dieser Lizard Typ und Netskater
nicht auf konstruktive Kritik ein und versuchen mit 0815 wannabe "Flameattacken"
"Cool" und "abgebrüht" zu wirken..
Einfach lächerlich sowas
anstatt einfach EURE Spielen zu spielen
und uns nicht bei UNSEREM Spiel zu nerven!
Das ist ein Forum klar kann jeder seine Meinung frei äußern aber nicht einfach sagen
Das ist scheiße.....PUNKTPUNKTPUNKT


----------



## Cynyra (3. Juni 2008)

Vallar schrieb:


> gibt auch einige bugs die ich noch nennen könnte, aber möchte ich jetzt nicht weil ich keine lust hab nen wow-flame anzufangen ^^ war ne objektive analyse einiger bugs die bis heute noch nicht behoben wurden. also so richtig mit "perfektion" ist da auch noch nix. *sicher ist es "reifer" als viele andere produkte, was aber auch nur daran liegt das Blizz so ein unglaublich riesiges team an mitarbeitern hat wovon andere entwickler nur träumen können. und genau diese größe des teams ist es welches den vorteil gegenüber aoc ausmacht. denn funcom hatte nunmal nicht das geld um sich die leute zu kaufen und sie hatten auch keinen millionenschweren publisher im nacken.* ums ma so auszudrücken: fumcom war arm, sie MUSSTEN aoc rausbringen sonst wären sie total pleite gegangen, jetzt muss erstmal etwas geld eingebracht werden damit die schulden bei den sponsoren abbezahlt werden können, anschließend werden sie den rest in die hauptentwicklung stecken.



Ähm, *hust*, mal ganz neutral (ohne auf WoW oder AoC abzuzielen): Auch Blizzard hat mal so ganz klein und arm angefangen. Das, was sie heute darstellen, haben sie sich über innovative (oder auch teilweise "kundenfreundlich" umorientierte Modifikationen bereits vorhandener Konzepte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), vor allem aber *qualitativ hochwertige *Produkte - zugegeben im Offlinebereich - erarbeitet. Auch dort steckte kein schweres Finanzimperium im Hintergrund. Die Spiele waren gefragt, wurden als zumeist sehr gut von den Kunden bewertet und entsprechend ein Ruf aufgebaut. Daraus folgt natürlich heute, dass man sich ganz bewußt mehr Zeit lassen kann, um diesem Ruf auch weiterhin gerecht zu werden, denn der Absatz ist da. So gibt es dann eben heute die daraus resulierende Kaufmentalität vieler Spieler, die Blizzardspiele blind kaufen. Sie brauchen keine Tests etc., sie wissen i.d.R. was sie erwartet. Ob das nun so gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht, mag ich hier gar nicht beurteilen, darum gehts ja auch gar nicht. Und nur das sollte auch heute der Weg von Entwicklern sein. Gute Spiele mit Qualität, kundenfreundlich, leicht zu lernen, schwer zu meistern. Denn: ist der Ruf erst ruiniert..na ihr wisst schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .Negativbeispiel Flagship. Tot. Nischenprodukt. Bei AoC kann ichs noch nicht voll einschätzen. Tendenz eher negativ. Ach ja, und eine letzte Bitte noch: rechtfertigt doch nicht immerzu diverse Bugs als heutzutage ganz normal und dazugehörig. Genau damit sagt ihr ja den Entwicklern, dass es vollkommen i.O. ist, immer verbugtere Spiele immer schneller auf den Markt zu werfen. Was akzeptiert ihr denn noch alles in der Zukunft? Naja, so weit..möge jeder spielen, was er mag.

Cyn


----------



## Norei (3. Juni 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> So wie Du? Sorry, aber Du und Netskater seid die bescheuertsten Flamer die mir bisher je unterkamen.
> Und das war grad auch ein Flame der untersten Schublade
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, der kam aber von dir. Anderen den Mund verbieten zu wollen ist immer unterste Schublade. Und zu sagen, ich spiele jetzt AoC, weil es in vier bis sechs Monaten richtig gut sein kann, ist fast schon masochistisch. Auch ein "Bei mir läufts aber ohne Lag" hilft denen, die Lags haben, nicht wirklich weiter. Fazit ist doch, das Spiel kam 3 Monate zu früh auf den Markt, weil Funcom (wahrscheinlich) kein Geld mehr hatte (über die Alternative, dass sie die Fehler nicht gesehen haben, will ich gar nicht nachdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Also hört auf, die Kritiker niederzuflamen. Es gibt doch auch viele Posts, die Kritikpunkte mit Erklärungen und Beispielen korrigieren. Nehmt euch daran ein Beispiel.


----------



## Shênya (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo Cyn

Ich für meinen Teil möchte bugs ned rechtfertigen. Keineswegs, denn sie können störend sein / wirken. Jedoch sei gesagt, dass FunCom mit Age of Conan höhere Ansprüche an sich selbst stellte im Bezug auf das Spiel.

Da ich mir sehr gut vorstellen kann, dass synchronisierte Texte, eine derartige Grafik und solch ein Spielmechanismus ziemlich viel Finanzreserven brauchen dürfte, wurde wohl AoC einiges zu früh rausgebracht um so wieder ein wenig an Geld zu kommen.

Sobald FunCom wieder auf einen grünen Zweig kommt, denke ich wird AoC auch einiges an Niveau zulegen - zumindest bin ich mal guten Mutes darüber.

Welche Auswirkungen dies hat sieht man ja sehr gut hier: es wird sich haufenweise darüber beklagt, wie mies und spielverderbend dies alles sei. Daher denke ich nicht, dass die stimmen, welche Buggs rechtfertigen, die sind welche lauter schreien.
Daher glaube ich auch nicht, dass es als Erlaubnis angesehen wird, verbuggte Spiele auf den Markt zu bringen.

@Norei: Ich sagte meine Meinung darüber. Und ich akzeptiere konstruktive Kritik. Ich gebe des weiteren auch zu, dass meine obige niedergeschrieben Kritik an Netskater und Lizard King nicht konstruktiv war und sicherlich nicht besser als deren Posts. Sie entstanden eher dadurch, dass mir nun auch der Kragen platzte über diese ignoranten Kritiken ihrerseits. Oder möchtest Du mir sagen, dass deren Aussagen sachlich oder gar konstruktiv sind? Ich hoffe nicht.


----------



## Lizard King (3. Juni 2008)

wie die AOC Fanboys immer gleich persöhnlich werden. 
Ich finde das nicht gut wie ihr mit Leuten umgeht die Kritik üben.


----------



## LónêWòlf (3. Juni 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> Hallo Cyn
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil möchte bugs ned rechtfertigen. Keineswegs, denn sie können störend sein / wirken. Jedoch sei gesagt, dass FunCom mit Age of Conan höhere Ansprüche an sich selbst stellte im Bezug auf das Spiel.
> 
> ...



/Sign

@Lizard King ich bin ein "AoC Fanboy" und was die meisten schreiben ist einfach scheiße, sorry, nicht alle, aber die meisten, richtige Kirtik würde anders aussehen.


----------



## Aenar (3. Juni 2008)

Mal ganz unabhängig davon wie gut oder schlecht das Spiel ist - wenn ich mir hier durchlese wie Ihr aufeinander losgeht habe ich schon aufgrund der "tollen" Community keine Lust mehr in das Spiel einzusteigen.
Das Niveau erinnert mich dann doch zu sehr an WoW...


----------



## Shênya (3. Juni 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> wie die AOC Fanboys immer gleich persöhnlich werden.
> Ich finde das nicht gut wie ihr mit Leuten umgeht die Kritik üben.



Ich bin weder AoC noch WoW "Fanboy". Dies sei hier mal so gesagt.
Nimm es nicht extrem persönlich, denn normalerweise pflege ich sachlich umzugehn und gegen Kritik habe ich schon mal gar nix. Sie dienen schliesslich der Verbesserung eines Artikels.
Was mich hingegen stört / stören kann, ist die art wie die kritik ausgeübt wird. Du magst noch der bessere sein, als Netskater, das sei hier ebenfalls schriftlich niedergelegt von mir. Dennoch finde ich, könnte auch Deine Kritik sachlicher und konstruktiver dargelegt werden.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (3. Juni 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> wie die AOC Fanboys immer gleich persöhnlich werden.
> Ich finde das nicht gut wie ihr mit Leuten umgeht die Kritik üben.



Kritik üben kann jeder: so auch du. Aber *konstruktive* Kritik zu üben ist schon etwas schwieriger. Und wenn ich mir deine Beiträge durchlese, hast du es dringend notwendig, das zu üben. Und wenn du das mal kannst, wirst du staunen, dass man dir auch mit einem anderen Ton begegnen wird.


----------



## Hubautz (3. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> ... Gründe: ...
> 5. ein "neues und inovatives Kampfsystem" kann nicht über ein schlechtes Spiel hinweg motivieren...



Die Aussage dieses Satzes ist: Das Spiel ist schlecht, weil es schlecht ist.  Etwas konkreter hätte ich es schon gerne.

Was die Bugs angeht: Ich weiß nicht wie lange die WoW Verfechter schon spielen aber in den ersten Monaten war WoW extrem verbuggt.
Ich kann kein neues Spiel mit einem vergleichen, welches über 3 Jahre Zeit hatte zu reifen.

Abgesehen davon: Was soll das Geblubber eigentlich? Ich hab gestern eine Thunfischpizza gegessen, die mir nicht geschmeckt hat. Mache ich nun einen Thread in einem Forum auf? Soll doch jeder spielen was er mag.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Juni 2008)

Wie sich hier die meisten mit ihrem Dx10 gelaber selfownen, ihr wisst schon dass das noch nicht freigeschaltet ist und demnach auch noch nicht funktioniert? Ausserdem sieht bei meiner Kiste AoC so verdammt gut aus.. Unglaublich aber man kann in den Grafikeinstellungen auch noch paar hübsche Sachen hochschrauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..
Aber so oder so, wayne Grafik - oder? Hrhrh.


----------



## sTereoType (3. Juni 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Was die Bugs angeht: Ich weiß nicht wie lange die WoW Verfechter schon spielen aber in den ersten Monaten war WoW extrem verbuggt.
> Ich kann kein neues Spiel mit einem vergleichen, welches über 3 Jahre Zeit hatte zu reifen.


aber genau da liegt der hase begraben (ging die redewendung so?) Auch wenn wow und andere spiele genauso "verbuggt" angefangen haben, so sind sie doch heute weitestgehend optimiert. und daran muss sich aoc nun messen lassen, egal ob es fair ist oder nicht.


----------



## Maltar (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo liebe Community,

Nach Seite 4 habe ich es nur noch übersprungen, sorry.

Aber ich muss auch mal MEINE Meinung zu den Aussagen anderer und zu dem spiel kund tun.

1. Dieses Spiel ist ab 18+ nach einigen Wortlauten, bezweifel ich, dass alles das 17. Lebensjahr beendet haben. Nun denn, jedem dass seine.

2. Das spiel ist nciht fertig. Punkt. Aber wenn man das mal so überlegt. Welche Normalsterbliche rennt in 4 Tagen von 1 auf 80 durch?
    Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es für Funcom primär war, die ersten 20 LVL fertig wie nur möglich zu bekommen und die höheren LVL nach und nach zu verbessern, so dass FC immer so in etwa mit den Patches 1 Woche vor die Gamer das LVL erreichen die gröbsten Fehler gepatcht hat.

3. Der Vergleich mit den konsolen, der auch gern benutzt wird hinkt, denn kein Konsolen spiel kann sich der Community anpassen und kein Konsolen spiel wird seit erscheinen gespielt wie es mit WoW und konsorten passiert.

4. Das Spiel muss, wie alles andere "reifen". Es ist ein Grundmodell, so wie ein roher Diamant zu vergleichen. Ich glaube dass trifft es am ehesten.

5. WoW hat auch eine Reifeprüfung gemacht, und  so wird es mit AoC geschehen und WAR.


6. Der aufgestaute Frust und die daraus resultierenden Ergebnisse sind übereilt meiner Meinung nach, denn gebt FunCom etwas Zeit.

7. Ich würde befürworten, dass die Vergleiche zw. WoW und AoC erst nach einer Markrtreife von 1 Jahr zu bewerten sind.


8. Das mit den Fatilities kann man bestimmt in den Optionen ausschalten, man sollte sich nur mal die Zeit nehmen und sich die Optionen auch durchlesen und nicht nur blindlinks drauf los brüllen!


9. Seht dieses Spiel als Unterhaltung und nicht als Lebensersatz oder gar Lebensaufgabe. Dann läßt sich das Spiel mit der tollen Atmosphäre auch geniesen. Denn die ist sehr gut gelungen. 


10. Also wartet einfach etwas ab, legt ne pause ein und versucht es nochmal in 3 Monaten.


zu dem Thema dass die Käufer sich als Betatester fühlen müssten. würde FunCom und Co das spiel so ausgiebig testen, dass es Astrein läuft, würde das spiel einen Marktwert haben, dass es sich nicht verkaufen liese und somit das investierte Geld und die Zeit umsonst wäre.

Ich lege gern meinen Kids ans Herz: Erst denken, dann reden.   dies sollten sich einige zu Herzen nehmen.


So long. Keep Cool


----------



## apexowner (3. Juni 2008)

Hmm also ich hab aoc in der beta gezoggt und hab es jetzt hier liegen,kan es aber durch mangelnde zeit nicht wirklich spielen aber es als schlecht da zu stellen find ich nicht richtig!
Da wo menschen arbeiten werden auch fehler gemacht,funcom is sich dies bewusst das viel nach gebssert werdeen muss aber ein spiel sollte nach reinem spiel inhalt,story bewertet werden so wie grafik!

Wow z.b lässt einen ganzen realm pool mit x servern mit total grotten latenzen spielen und das nicht erst seid gestern,das ist nicht schön aber die leute die wow mögen sehen drüber hin weg  und holen nicht die taschen tücher raus.

Das die preformenc noch zu wünschen übrig lässt mag sein aber viele andere hatten das porblem auch und hams auch in griff bekommen.Es ist natürlich klar das ein game nur spaß macht wenn es rund läuft is ja klar denk ich  wenn mann sich von sowas wie der eröffner diesen posts abschrecken lässt cu ..

Alle anderen wir werden und noch in aoc sehen^^

ach petroo dein wort in gottes ohr:-)


----------



## beresford (3. Juni 2008)

Bloodytears schrieb:


> ps, 1 bug gefunden der mich stört
> bin quadcore-user und seit dem letzten patch bekomm ich nach ner zeit AoC den 0x00000101 bluescreen, weiß zwar wie man ihn umgehen kann aber, das kostet leistung- wäre nett wenn FC das fixt. aber es kann ja nicht jedes spiel quadcore optimiert sein.
> 
> 
> ...



hi,

hm ich hab hier eigentlich auch nen Quadcore Q6600 rennen und AoC skalliert wunderbar auf den 4 Kernen und hab keinerlei Abstürze bis jetzt erlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Durchschnittliche Spieldauer immer so 3-4h, und da läufts ohne Abstürze).


----------



## Glaucos (3. Juni 2008)

Ich kann es nicht begreifen wieso manche WoW spieler sich so verpflichtet fühlen um WoW gegenüber AoC zu Verteidigen. Macht euch AoC so viel Angst dass Ihr unbedingt Ihr "Senf" dazu geben mußt? Es ist nicht Ende der Welt (vor allem für Blizzard) wenn demnächst ca 1 Mio Spieler von WoW auf AoC umsteigen. Vergleichen und Meinungen sagen ist in Ordnung aber mein Gott!..Es ist ein Anderes Spiel und mir macht es richtig Spaß slebst mit (noch) vorhandenen Bugs.
*
Wenn ich AoC gut finde bedeutet es nicht automatisch dass WoW schlecht ist. Anderes rum solte es auch funktionieren. *

Ich habe WoW seit Beta gespielt und beim WoW-Start gab es viel mehr schwierigkeiten als heute FunComm zu beweltigen hat. Ich personlich, seit AoC da ist, Spiele ich kein WoW mehr weil mich die Atmosphäre, Story und Spieltechnik sehr ansprechen. Warcraft universum ist an der basis von Warhammer entstanden und für Cartoon-Style und Elfen, zwergen, paladine und co muss ich nicht von WoW auf Warhammer umsteigen da kann ich dort bleiben.

my 2 cents

P.S.
Sry für Rechtschreibfehler. Deutsch ist nicht meine Muttersprache.


----------



## Kadoon (3. Juni 2008)

Die hälfte die hier schreibt hat doch echt nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank ... AoC ist AoC, WoW ist WoW ... und AoC will nicht zu WoW werden! Haltet das endlich mal auseinander .... Desweiteren immer wieder dieses "Fanboy" gelaber ... eucht geht es doch net gut .. tun alle hier so als wären sie erwachsen und benehmen sich wie die kleinsten Kinder(obwohl das für manche Kinder sogar eine Beleidigung sein sollte, es gibt Kinder die sind Klügel als manch Erwachsener) .... 

Lizard King tut so als hätte er Ahnung von irgendwas (merk ich bloß net wirklich) und Netskater k.a. was man zu dem noch sagen kann ....

So, ja AoC hat Bugs .... ja sie sollten sich ein Beispiel an WoW nehmen und es eigentlich von Anfang an besser machen! Genau das tun sie! Sie geben sich mühe das Spiel so schnell wie möglich zu verbessern, aber das einzige was hier die meisten können ist flamen, flamen und nochmals flamen ... es gibt hier schon wie viele Threads mit flames ? Zu viele genau .... Leute geht einfach nicht mehr ins Forum, wenn ihr nur heulen könnt ... verzieht euch, geht an die frische Luft, geht saufen, trefft euch mit Freunden ... geht sonstwohin ... Aber BITTE BITTE ... heult hier nicht weiter rum ...

Desweiteren spiele ich WoW von anfang an .. und AoC seit neustem auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mir macht beides Spaß und darum sollte es doch allgemein gehen oder nicht ? Spaß? oder kann es sein das es in Spielen schon lange nicht mehr um Spaß geht ? Ein paar sollten mal darüber nachdenken..

Mfg Kado


----------



## LónêWòlf (3. Juni 2008)

Ich schließe mich Maltar, Hubautz und Shênya.

Ich will auch mal meinen Senf ablassen.
Um ehrlich zu sein ich mag AoC ich liebe es fast, es gut, aber ich bin auch realistisch. Ich habe EQII gespielt, WoW und HDRO, und habe deshalb einige Erfahrungen in MMOPRGs. Jedes Spiel ist gut für sich und hat seine Stärken sowie Schwächen, und selbst die Spiele, wie WoW sind noch heute an manchen stellen stark wenn nicht gar extrem verbuggt, und das wird immer so bleiben. Aber die Leute von FunCom oder Blizzard (etc.) arbeiten ja daran, und was mir an AoC sehr gefällt das Sie viele kleine Patches macht und nicht wie WoW wenige sehr große.
AoC ist ein Perfomence Killer stimmt, war WoW auch, bloß vor wie viel Jahren??? Ich habe einen AMD 64X2 3800+ 29000XTX und 2 GB RAM (XP), und es läuft bei mir auf MIttel wunder bar. selbst auf Max (alles ohne AA), und da ruckelt es ein bissien. Das mit dem Ping habe ich auch, aber nur selten, (hohe Pings), aber nur wenn ich seltsamer weise wenn ich Magierklassen spiele bzw. zauber wirke mit meinem Bärenschamane.
Nun gut zurück zum Thema, Ja es stimmt AoC ist verbuggt, ich habe kaum welche gesehen, aber sie existieren (wie in jeden Spiel).
Das die Quest ab Stufe 20 nicht mehr vertont sind (besser gesagt wenn man nach dem Startgebiet raus ist), ich bitte euch das kostet alles Geld und so viel haben die auch nicht.
Die Grafik ist im gegensatz zu den WoW einfach nur schön, ok wer auf Comicgrafik steht sieht das bestimmt anders.
Das das spiel ab 18 ist, ist für mich verdammt schön, denn endlich Fluchen die NPC's richtig und die quest steht auch mal Töte diese Verdammt Schweine, etc.
QUest nunja viele Möglichkeiten gibt es nicht, damit müssen wir uns abfinden, aber Quest wie "Du musst den Fluß von den Leichen die die Vanir reingeworfen haben um uns zu vergiften, beseitigen", das wird es in WoW nie geben. 
Die Rüstungen sind eigentlich recht gut, ok in WoW sah das Hexerequip (das richtige) verdammt gut aus, aber ließ dir mal die Conan Romane durch und die Filme ansehe, da gab es keine Maske wo scharzer Dampf aufsteigt o.ä.
Die Charackter generierung ist einfach das schönste was ich jeh gesehen habe, an einem Char saß ich ganze 35 Minuten, und er bzw. Sie sieht gut aus.
Quest und Geschichte wie in AoC ist das beste was ich jeh gesehen habe, bis lvl 20 sind die QUest vertont, alle schön gesprochen und geschrieben und nicht wie in den anderen MMORPG's und was das richtig schöne ist ES GEHT MAL AUCH UM EINEN SELBST!
Gut das HUD, Map, Minimap und den Chat müssen sie stark überarbeiten.
Aber das wollen sie machen.
Das Kampfsystem soll auch nicht so belastent wie in Dark Messiah of Might and Magic sein, aber schon fordernd.
Man muss aufpassen den Schlag ausrichten etc.
Community ist gut wie die in WoW, EQII, HDRO, nur die Kinder (damit meine ich die, die einfach nur nerven, nicht das Alter) und Deppen, die Fallen einfach am meisten auf und stören am meisten.


Fazit von meiner ganzen Sablerei, wer AoC mag spielt es halt, wer WoW, spielt WoW usw.
Konstruktive Kritik ist immer gern gesehen wie zB. Das Hud müsste überarbeitet werden weil man die HP der Gruppenmitglieder schlecht sieht (was mich als Heiler manchmal stört), aber wenn man einfach sagt Bäh AoC ist scheiße das ist reiner Müll.
Die das schreiben bitte geht wieder mit euren Schipchen in den Sandkasten spielen.

MFG Lónêwòlf

P.S. Rechtschreibfehler Könnt ihr mitnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und euch an die Wandhängen.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (3. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Alles was ich sagen wollte liest du hier...
> 
> http://www.olnigg.de/jahr2008/olg149.htm



viel Spass bei lesen
Krieg gegen WoW von Olnigg

Wie man sieht, schreibt dieser typ gegen alles was es so gibt, also kein Argument !!!


----------



## Knallfix (3. Juni 2008)

bis auf nicht sammelbare wolle (das nun funktioniert) und einen questbug im startgebiet konnte ich bisher problemlos spielen 0o
- es ist wunderschön
- atmosphäre bisher *bow*
- sound, musik sehr gelungen
- quests bisher (meistens) sehr gelungen

zu crafting etc kann ich noch nichts sagen ^^

questziele auf der minimap ...
wo ist das problem?
"euer" wow bietet doch das gleiche feature mittlerweile
und letztendlich entlastet es nur die channel durch viel weniger "wo finde ich? wo ist? wer wie was warum blabla?"
90% lesen eh keine qlogs und schreien dann wild rum nach hilfe ...
wer zb den bc start auf der höllenfeuerinsel erlebt hat, weiss was ich meine ...

das kampfsystem ... nunja ... auch nur totklicken. idr so mehr klicks nötig als in anderen spielen wegen fehlendem autoattack. manchmal nervig

ahja, und der olnigg ist nicht witzig und auch nur bedingt wahr.


----------



## arieos (3. Juni 2008)

Also ich zock aoc seit 3 Tagen und bin begeistert. Die Atmosphäre ist super. FC hat so viele Kleinigkeiten eingebaut, die einfach inovativ wirken .. das man selbst beim Tanzen kombos macht ist doch witzig. Gut, hier und da haut noch was nicht hin. Aber nur völlige vollpfosten gingen davon aus, das ein mmo in der Größenordnung bugfrei ist. Mir gefällt es super. Gibt soviel zuentdecken und der Wächter ist recht anspruchsvoll zu spielen.

Was mir leider überhaupt nicht gefällt ist der Punkt, das mein Igno Liste schon voll ist. Was an idioten unterwegs ist schlägt dem Fass den Boden aus. Andauernd wird geweint. Jeder heult rum wie mies es ist, dann flamen Leute rum die ihren char "evabraun" nennen .. ( also so´ne Faschoscheisse ist mir bei lotro noch nie vorgekommen ). Der größte teil sind dann wohl auch noch WoW Kiddies. Und das ist fast nicht zu ertragen.Was da im ooc an Gehirnmüll gespamt wird geht auf keine Kuhhaut. ICh hoffe, das sich das nach den 30 Tage inclusive rapide ändert.


----------



## Shlomo (3. Juni 2008)

Bloodytears schrieb:


> kritik ist gestattet aber keine ohne hintergrund
> *open*



Hui - Dann will ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abgesehen von den ganzen Kinderkrankheiten, welche manch andere MMOs bei Release besser im Griff hatten, gibt es da noch folgendes:

*Open PVP:*
- Massenschlachten kann man vorerst vergessen
Ich finde es ja cool, dass man Alles und Jeden angreifen kann.... Jedoch; es passen nur maximal 24 Mann in einen Raid, was dazu führt, dass sich bei größerer Beteiligung mehr Raids bilden, die untereinander angreifbar sind. Sprich: Wenn Spieler xy aus dem Raid 1 einen schönen Schwung mit seinem 2-Hand-Kolben ausführt, kann es passieren, dass er Spieler Z aus dem Raid 2 ebenso ungewollt eine verpasst. => Das müssen die echt dringend beheben!

- Spezielle Events? Instanzierung macht einen Strich durch die Rechnung...
Gestern haben wir versucht mit 70 Leuten ein kleines Open-PvP zu starten. Wir wollten gezielt Spieler einer bestimmten Sippe ausrotten...
Naja... Wir hatten vor uns erstmal alle in einem Gebiet in einer bestimmten Instanz zu treffen => Keine Chance! Die jeweiligen Instanzen waren schon bei einem Wechsel nach 35 Mann überfüllt (sprich: man konnte nicht mehr reinwechseln), was dazu führte, dass wir in irgendwelchen Instanzen verstreut herumstreunten...

*PVE:*
- Die weite weite Welt... Ein Witz?
Da möchte ich jmd aus unserem Gildenforum zitieren:
"Was bringt es mir, wenn Stygien und Cimmerien 5000km entfernt sind, wenn die Gebiete dazwischen in genau 2min überbrückt werden können (und gar nicht als Zonen existieren)? In JEDEM andren MMO gibt es Zonen zum questen zur Auswahl, ooooh nicht in AoC. Hier funktioniert die Hälfte nicht (Villen in Tarantia), sodaß du die Wahl zwischen Grinden und Stagnation hast. Bis lvl 80 hast du maximal die Auswahl zwischen 2 Zonen, oft nur eine, weil du doch alles machen musst um die hohe Stufe zu erreichen."

*Sonstiges:*
- Das Nashorn, welches man in der PreOrder-Version bekommen hat ist doch eine Verarschung, oder?
Mal ehrlich - Es ist eher ein Hindernis statt eine Waffe. Dreht sich langsamer um seine Achse als mein Stundenzeiger (Ebenso die Fortbewegung gleicht einer Schildkröte) und kommt selten irgendwo durch...
Im Kampf sieht es dann so aus => Ein Spieler läuft lustig um Dich herum und schlägt Dich einfach herunter. Von einer Damage-Maschine kann hier auch nach der Ausbildung nicht wirklich die Rede sein :/

- PvP-Erfahrung/Ränge/Items -> Pustekuchen!

- Der Start: Scanning File => Importing List... => Intro 1 => Intro 2 => Intro 3 => Intro 4 => Werbung Nvidia => Intro Conan 
Bin ich denn der Einzige, der sich bei jedem Start fragt, ob ein Intro nicht gelangt hätte? 


Naja - Ich gebe AoC noch 2 Monate Zeit ... wenns mich bis dahin nicht anspricht, wechsel ich wieder zurück zu WoW oder fange mit Warhammer Online an.
LG


----------



## Valeriah (3. Juni 2008)

Bugs? ok vergleichen wir mal mit wow - dem vorzeigespiel mit über 10 millionen kunden.

1. englische questtexte. die gabs bei wow auch am anfang sogar vieeel mehr, dort war sogar jeder mob englisch benannt.
und die eintdeutschung.. na ja nen mob "Donnerfalkenwolkenkitzler" zu benennen ist natürlich umwerfend.. ja ne ist kalr

2. lags, sry leute ihr hab en scheiss provider thats all, ich hab durchgehend 40er ping und nur bei zonenwechsel 1500er pings, was sich aber nach 3 sek einpendelt. Das hat nix mit Funcom zu tun, auch wenn ihrs wohl gerne so hättet.

3. bugs/abstürze, jap geb ich zu gibt es zb. karte wird grau und "out of memory", ist bekannt wird dran gearbeitet.
im gegenzug ist bei wow der ganze server mal für 2 stunden offline gegangen oder man hatte nen 3000er latzenz für 3 monate durchgehend. 

4. balancing ich weiss noch wie sie in wow den hexer gebufft haben, mei haben alle kiddies rumgeheult der sei zu stark und alles. das selbe wars beim jäger, beim schurken usw... oder alteractal, 24 stunden hats gedauert... umwerfend 24 stunden nen bg zu machen und danach keinen gewinner zu haben^^

5. questbugs. ich erinnere mich nicht direkt an einen bug, aber daran das man in wow npcs umhauen konnte ohne bestrafung, und das ging ne lange zeit so... sehr aufbauend 4 stunden auf den questgeber zu warten... od

Und wer sagt man spiele AoC ja nur wegen der GRafik, jaaaaaaaaaaaaa er hat recht. Dafür ist es doch gemacht oder?
Vor 4 Jahren war halt wow top, jetzt ist es AoC, man will die weiten geniessen, schöne wiesen sehen, berge, ne geile aussicht, und mittendrin monster killen, pvp machen. dafür ist es doch gemacht...


----------



## LónêWòlf (3. Juni 2008)

Ja Kritik ist imemr gern gesehen, so da gebe ich mal gegen Argunmente 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

_- Massenschlachten kann man vorerst vergessen_
Kommt darauf ab wann du Massenschlachte ansiehst, ja es stimmt die Instanzen sind stark begrenzt, aber du musst an die Performence denken.
In WoW haben mal nicht mal 200 Hordler  IF und dann stormwind garaidet  und der Server ist beinahe abgeschmiert, dann denk das in AoC.

_- Spezielle Events? Instanzierung macht einen Strich durch die Rechnung..._
Manchmal leider, manchmal auch gut wegen des Gangen (oder wie man das schreibt), aber denk mal an alle rechner und performence.


_- Die weite weite Welt... Ein Witz?_
Hmm also ich finde die groß es ist anders als du denkst denn, AoC ist instanziert, das verkürzt die reise.


_- Das Nashorn, welches man in der PreOrder-Version bekommen hat ist doch eine Verarschung, oder?_
Stimmt, in manchen Punkten, aber das mit dem Drehen ist eigentlich klar, wenn ich es mal als Fahrzeuge ausdrücken darf, das Nashorn ist wie ein Panzer, nicht wie ein Ferrarie

_- PvP-Erfahrung/Ränge/Items -> Pustekuchen!_
Stimmt, leider, aber wird bestimmt noch implementiert, bsp. WoW da war es anfangs auch noch nicht drinne, ich bin da guter Hoffnung._

- Der Start: Scanning File => Importing List... => Intro 1 => Intro 2 => Intro 3 => Intro 4 => Werbung Nvidia => Intro Conan _
Das stimmt, es kotzt mich um ehrlich zu sein auch an.

Naja ich gebe AoC noch mehr zeit, denn WoW ist für mich ausgelaugt, Warhammer werde ich bestimmt auch anfangen aber ich bin nicht so der PvP fan und Warhammer Online ist stark PvP lastig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber wenn dir die besser gefallen ist doch gut so.


----------



## sTereoType (3. Juni 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> Ja Kritik ist imemr gern gesehen, so da gebe ich mal gegen Argunmente
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wie war das argumente bitte hintermauern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ihr könnt die vergleiche mit wow so nicht ziehen da wow von anfang an ein pve spiel war.


----------



## LónêWòlf (3. Juni 2008)

Das mit WoW war ein Beispiel, zB, HDRO da war PvMP ja am anfang auch nicht gerade gut, aber es ist besser geworden.
Und das WoW nur ein PvE spiel sei kommt auf den Standpunkt an, es gab von anfang an PvP server? (oder irre ich mich da, weis es nicht genau, bin nicht seit anfang an da gewesen)

Performence hmm ok zugegeben die beste ist es nicht.

Punkte Panzer, Ein Panzer wendet im Vergleich sehr langsam im vergleich, aber aus deinem Standpunkt hast du recht (hätte einen anderen Vergleich gemacht).

Hat WoW nicht mit Epischen PvP Schlachten im BG geworben??? hmm ok wenn nicht dann sorry in dem Punkt, obwohl die Performence von WoW ist ja eindeutig besser. 

Ich nehme WoW weil es die meisten kennen, deshalb, zB. EQII oder HDRO ist nicht SOO bekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Topperharly (3. Juni 2008)

NAJA es sind bugs, und jedes game hat bugs. sogar bc hatte teilweise heftige bugs in der anfangsphase. (wurden einmal in auchenai oda wie das heißt von einem dämon gefeart und die ganze grp is durch die wand gerannt und endlosfall. aber aoc is für mich nur ein lückenfüller bis war rauskommt. :-D


----------



## Gen91 (3. Juni 2008)

Halte einfach deinen Mund, man ey wenn du es schlecht findest verzieh dich in dein heiles Azeroth(WoW). Und es mit Gothic 3 zu vergleiche ist frech, Gothic 3=oflline Rollenspiel, AoC=Onlinerollenspiel. Gothic 3 war verbuggt und zwar übermäßig und inaktzepabel. AoC hat im Vergleich nur 1/30 der Masse an Bugs, bei mir zumindest. AoC hat eine super Grafik herrlichen Sound geiles Kampfsystem nackte Frauen ist teilweise vertont macht Spass geiles PvP Gildenstädte nettes Crafting etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc.  Und ja es gibt Bugs, aber nicht soviele, das es den Spielfluss arg stört, keinem, den ich kenne zB aus der Gilde nur Leute mit alten Rechnern alle anderen könenn normal spielen. Das Einzige, das wirklich Einzige was gestört hat war der "mankannBaumwollenichpflücken-Bug" ansonsten nichts Spass relevantes. Also geh nach WoW, GW, AO, SWG, DAoC, WAR(bald), oder ein anderes Videospiel, aber nerve nicht in diesem Forum man will hier über das Spiel sprechen und nicht Weinen oder idiotenthreads (wie deiner einer ist) öffnen also raus hier. Am besten lösche deinen Buffed-Acc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## coolman356 (3. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.)
> ...



1. Welches MMO war zum Start nicht verbuggt???
WoW und Everquest 2 hatten große Probleme zum Start.
Bei HdRO hielt es sich zwar in grenzen, aber auch dort waren kleine Probleme vorhanden.
2. Der Support ist nicht wirklich toll, haben sie sich wohl bei Blizzard abgeschaut, den dort war anfangs der Support grauenhaft. Angefangen von GM die keine Ahnung hatten oder nix sagen durften bis hin zu komplett fehlender Informations Politik.
Everquest 2 kann ich leider nicht beurteilen, da ich den dort nicht in Anspruch genommen habe.
Bei HdRO haben die sich wirklich viel mühe gegeben. Schnelle GM Antwort und zumindest wurde der User nicht im Dunkeln gelassen, warum gerade die Server down sind.
Ping Probleme, habe ich mit Kabeldeutschland keine, Latenz von 30-85.
Aber auch diese Probleme sind nicht neu, gibts bei den großen Primus noch heutzutage.
3. Soweit bin ich bei AoC noch nicht, allerdings gab es auch diese Probleme ebenfalls bei WoW und auch HdRO.
4. Stimmt, klarer Fall von falscher Werbung!
5. Die Meinung muß sich jeder selber bilden, ob er das Spiel nun mag oder nicht.
Allerdings darf dies nicht pauschalisieren
6. liegt auch im Auge des Betrachters was erwartet wird.
Wäre allerdings interessant welche hohenVersprechung gemeint sind.
7. bitter! und keinstenfalls tröstlich, daß dies auch bei anderen MMO Spielen passiert.
Muß allerdings auch sichergestellt sein, ob derjenige wirklich unschuldig ist. 



celion schrieb:


> Muß Nemth leider recht geben.
> 
> Und ja, ich spiele selber AoC, aber das was Funcom uns da vor die Füße wirft ist nix anderes als ein rohes Stück Fleisch und alle stürzen sich drauf!
> 
> ...



1. Leider! und auch sehr schade, daß die Sprachausgabe nicht beibehalten wurde.
Allerdings wurde die auch angekündigt.
2. Ist mir noch nicht passiert. Wohl eher ein kleiner Bug.
3. Die Altersfreigabe hat nichts mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad zu tun. Wer die Questhilfe nicht mag, kann sie auch ausschalten. Positiv daran ist jedenfalls das die nervige Fragerei im Chat nach" Wo ist Moob X" "Wo finde ich Quest Y" etc. aufhört. Wohl auch die bettelei nach einen Koordinaten Tool bzw. Questhilfen.
4. Dies hätte schon ausgemerzt sein müssen, aber auch keine Seltenheit. Denn Everquest 2 war Paradebeispiel dafür, aber selbst WoW hatte leicht damit zu kämpfen.
5. Hmm, bei mir werden die Gruppenmitglieder angezeigt. Zumindest in der Instanz ist das der Fall.
6. Wäre mal interessant wie denn die innovativen Quests aussehen sollen. Nicht nur eine Idee, sondern da müßten schon paar hundert zusammen kommen. Zumindest droppen die Mobs hier auch sofort den Gegenstand und nicht das man bei 10 Questgegenstände die man braucht, 30 Mobs killen muß. Gab es zwar schon bei HdRO und auch schön das sie dies übernommen haben.
7. Weiter oben schon mit Punkt 2 beantwortet.
8. Geschmackssache, mir gefällt es. Mal was anderes als nur auf 1 Button zu klicken ;-)
9. Erstmal schauen wie sich PvP entwickelt. Interessant finde ich das geplante Kopfgeldsystem um gegen Ganker vorzugehen. Ansonsten hoffe ich es wird kein EvE (Equipment vs. Equipment) wie in manch anderen Spielen.
10. Hab ich nicht ausprobiert, aber wohl eher wie bei 2. auch ein kleiner Bug.
11. Leider! Mehr Abwechslung und vorallem abgestimmter wäre wünschenswert.
12.Systemanforderungen sind immer so eine Sache.
Minimale Anforderungen = um das Spiel überhaupt zum laufen zu bekommen.
Empfohlene Anforderungen = und hier schneiden sich die Geister. Der Hersteller hat das Problem, daß er gar nicht wissen kann auf welcher Auflösung ich spielen kann/will. Hinzu kommt das bei einigen die Systeme abweichen. Stärkerer Prozessor und schwächere Grafikkarte oder umgekehrt.
Hinzu kommt natürlich auch die Unwissenheit einiger User. Habe es selbst oft erlebt, daß einige meinen eine 8600er ist besser als eine 7900GTX ;-)
Klar dies hilf nichts, soll aber zeigen das die Probleme an mehren Faktoren liegen.
Also, wer in hoher Auflösung mit hoher Qualität spielen will, sollte über den empfohlenen Anforderungen liegen oder sonst es mal antesten.
Im Fall von AoC ist die Performance ja schon durch einen Patch verbessert worden, zumindest ist es mir so vorgekommen.
13. Bin erst Level 22, kann dazu noch nichts sagen.
14. Wäre viel schöner gewesen, aber auch um einiges aufwendiger. Allerdings ist die Anfangsstory für alle gleich und somit war dies ja auch vorgesehen.
15. Eventuell die UK Version? In der DE Version, sind die Fatalitys bisher max. 2-3 Sek und von daher gehts noch einigermaßen. Allerdings sollten die Fatalitys erst beim letzten Mob kommen, wäre sinnvoller.
16. Voll zustimm, überall gibt es Fan- und Flameboys. Ansonsten sehr durchwachsen.

zu dem @Wargi
1. Jedes Online Spiel muß reifen, denn erst dann merkt man was die leute wollen oder auch nicht ;-)
Dies war auch bei WoW der Fall.
2. Blizz hatte das Glück ein Mainstream Spiel auf dem Markt gebracht zu haben.
Und wie schon erwähnt, Probleme gab es dort ebenfalls zuhauf.

Dein Kommentar @sTereoType mit den Kinderkrankheiten ist erstens Falsch! Und zweitens hättest du dir den lieber sparen sollen. Denn damit ist nicht zu spaßen.


----------



## Sugandhalaya (3. Juni 2008)

Werter TE, du sagst "1."...wo bleiben 2., 3. etc.?


----------



## shockatc (3. Juni 2008)

ich finds irgendwie krass wie selbstverständlich die meisten hier fehlerhafte programme akzeptieren... 

hallo? wie blöd seid ihr eigentlich?

nur weil ein spiel "neu" ist, heisst das also direkt dass es fehler haben darf? bisschen wenig logik dahinter oder?

ich geh ja auch nich zum Neuwagenhändler, kauf mir da ein auto und stelle nach ner woche fest "ui, da klapperts, der motor hat ja gar keine leistung und auch die innenausstattung is irgendwie noch nich ganz ausgereift" .. aber hey, der hersteller schickt mir dann ein paket indem alle mängel behoben werden und dann hat der wagen ja bestimmt noch 3 jahre zeit um sich mit älteren modellen vergleichen zu lassen...  

bisschen hirnrissig eure argumente... aber naja... hauptsache ihr könnt zocken ne? 

PS: Ich habe AoC weder gespielt noch gesehen oder sonstwas, und mir gehts auch nich ums spiel sondern um eure beknackten argumente zum thema Bugs.
denkt ma drüber nach...


----------



## Sugandhalaya (3. Juni 2008)

Danke für Beleidigungen gegen dir unbekannte Leute und deine...öhm..."Argumentation". Ganz großes Damentennis. Aber am Ende stellt sich die Frage: Was soll uns dein Beitrag sagen? Du wirst damit garantiert keine Meinung ändern, außer die über dich...und aufgrund deiner Ausdrucksweise ist diese Veränderung nicht positiv.


----------



## Napexus (3. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.)
> ...




Alta dann hau es in die tonne und verschone uns mit deim geflame hier


----------



## Celissa (3. Juni 2008)

@shockatc 
ein spiel wie aoc nennt man auch mmo zeig mir eins davon was von anfang an bis zum ende ohne bug läuft?

ein mmo wird nie fertig sein es wächst und wächst und wächst so auch alte bugs die behoben werden 
so kommt durch den wachstum auch wieder neue bugs die behoben werden  

klar es gibt immer heultanten die ein mmo ohne bugs spielen wollen aber dann 
spielen sie für meine wenigkeit das falsche spiel und sind für keine mmo´s zu gebrauchen​


----------



## Shênya (3. Juni 2008)

Richtig Celissa.

Des weiteren kann man ein mmorpg nicht mit einem Fahrzeug vergleichen. Bei den Fahrzeugen wird dann einfach ein neues Modell entworfen, welches besser ist. Ich denke nicht, dass Du dies mit jedem MMORPG machen könntest.


----------



## Trixer1 (3. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.)
> ...



Hab AoC auch angespielt,und es hat mir nicht gefallen.
Da war WoW schon anders.Das Game hat mich von Anfang an gefesselt,trotz diverser Bugs und Fehler am Anfang.
(Und.NEIN. Ich zocke kein WoW mehr.Ist mittlerweile auch ausgelutscht)
Ich hoffe daß Warhammer der Renner wird



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagroth (3. Juni 2008)

Ich finde einen solchen Thread sehr hilfreich. Für mich sind Gamma Tester ideal. Man kann in aller Ruhe sich eine Meinung bilden.

Mich würde nur freuen wenn einige Leute mal auch positive Sachen in den Vordergrund stellen´würden.


----------



## Varccars (3. Juni 2008)

Sry aber ich habe bei realise sehr viel mehr Bugs festgestellt. (Und glaub mir Gothic 3 war da schon fast sehlig dagegen.)
Zudem sind deine anderen Gründe wie von jemandem der erwartet, dass das Spiel wie ein WoW nach 3 Jahren sein sollte.

P.s. Bei mir läufts ohne Probs und wenn du gerne aufhören willst bitte.^^


----------



## Geige (3. Juni 2008)

hört sich ja schlimm an...
ich glaube aber auch,dass er ein bisschen übertreibt aber es ist sicher auch was wahres dran!?


----------



## AoC.Virtus (3. Juni 2008)

shockatc schrieb:


> ich finds irgendwie krass wie selbstverständlich die meisten hier fehlerhafte programme akzeptieren...
> 
> hallo? wie blöd seid ihr eigentlich?
> 
> ...



*Ich würde Dir vorschlagen, in einem anderen Ton zu schreiben !*


----------



## Shintuargar (3. Juni 2008)

Nun kommt mein Senf:

Auch wenn das jetzt für manche seltsam klingen mag, aber neben der der Tatsache, dass mein Rechner schon etwas älter ist, mag ich diese Weltinstanzierung nicht. Lag und Mobklau hin oder her, aber DAS macht für mich ein MMO aus. Deshalb hat AoC bei mir keine Chance mehr. Was nicht heisst, dass das Spiel schlecht ist.

Nun zum generellen. Wieso wird hier immer versucht seine Meinung der Bugs und Fehler als allgemeingültig darzustellen? Ich spiele WoW seit Release und sicherlich hatte es einige Fehler, allerdings konnte ICH super spielen. Bei den Millionen an PC-Konfigurationen und Internetprovidern ist es gar nicht möglich alles abzudecken. So kann der eine bei AoC ohne Probleme spielen, der andere wiederum nicht. Was glaubt ihr, wieso Konsolenspiele überwiegend bugfrei rauskommen? Eben, weil da für alle Entwickler die ein und die selbe Hardware und Softwarekonfiguartion bei dem jeweiligen Modell gilt.

Der nächste Punkt ist sicherlich, dass sehr viele hohe Erwartungen in das Spiel gesteckt haben und nun enttäuscht sind. Da fängt man an, alles und jeden dafür verantwortlich zu machen, wieso das Spiel nicht das geworden ist was man sich erhofft hatte. Hellgate ist immer noch eine Paradebeispiel, wie manche sich reingesteigert haben und den WoW Killer überhaupt gesehen haben. Wieviele spielen nun noch Hellgate?

Übrigens wäre ich gespannt zu sehen, wenn einer von Funcom mit dem Argument kommen würde, dass andere Spiele anfangs auch verbuggt waren und man sich nicht aufregen sollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich wette die größten Fanboys hier würden dann ihre Brille absetzen.

BTW, die AoC Community ist aller Vorhersagen zum Trotz nicht viel anders als von WoW. Bei WAR wird es nicht anders sein. Was mich bestätigt, dass in einem MMO nunmal der Querschnitt der Gesellschaft zugegen ist und das nichts mit WoW zu tun hat. Aber dass sich manche gern selbst was einreden, hatte ich ja schon mal erwähnt.


----------



## Mikokami (3. Juni 2008)

Ach ich bin froh über jeden Tiefflieger der aus AoC raus ist, und die Leute die wirklich Spass am Spiel haben, nur noch in Foren mit ihrer freien Meinungsäußerung belästigen.

"So bad, so sad, bye bye!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maltar (3. Juni 2008)

shockatc schrieb:


> ich finds irgendwie krass wie selbstverständlich die meisten hier fehlerhafte programme akzeptieren...
> 
> hallo? wie blöd seid ihr eigentlich?
> 
> ...




@ shockatc!


Da erkennt man wieder, dass Du nicht weit genug gedacht hast.   Wie war das nochmal mit den ersten Autos?  Willst Du mir sagen, das erste Auto war so weit wie Du sie heute beim Autohändler bekommst?


Oder willst Du mir sagen, das Henri Fords 1. Fabrik vom ersten Tag an auf dem Stand von dem der heutigen ist?     

Solche dürftigen Vergleiche erwarte ich vom Axel-Springer Verlag und nicht von komplex denkenden Menschen.


So long 


Maltar



PS, wenn du das Spiel nicht angetestet hast, solltest du eigentlich durch mangel an Wissen nur ein stiller Beobachter sein !!!!


----------



## Petroo (3. Juni 2008)

Mikokami schrieb:


> Ach ich bin froh über jeden Tiefflieger der aus AoC raus ist, und die Leute die wirklich Spass am Spiel haben, nur noch in Foren mit ihrer freien Meinungsäußerung belästigen.
> 
> "So bad, so sad, bye bye!"
> 
> ...


 
So sehs ich auch


und deine Signatur ist hypnotisierend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coolman356 (3. Juni 2008)

shockatc schrieb:


> ich finds irgendwie krass wie selbstverständlich die meisten hier fehlerhafte programme akzeptieren...
> 
> hallo? wie blöd seid ihr eigentlich?
> 
> ...



hast du je ein MMO gespielt???
Denke nicht...
Denn sonst müßtest du ja jedes anprangern, da alle noch irgendwelche Bugs haben...

Ansonsten:
So sind wir süchtigen. Haben teilweise ein dickes Fell ;-)
Über einiges kann man hinweg sehen und vieles wird ja auch behoben.


----------



## Noxiel (3. Juni 2008)

Maltar schrieb:


> @ shockatc!
> Da erkennt man wieder, dass Du nicht weit genug gedacht hast.   Wie war das nochmal mit den ersten Autos?  Willst Du mir sagen, das erste Auto war so weit wie Du sie heute beim Autohändler bekommst?
> 
> Oder willst Du mir sagen, das Henri Fords 1. Fabrik vom ersten Tag an auf dem Stand von dem der heutigen ist?
> ...



Gothic 1 & 2 hatten zusammen weniger Bugs als Gothic 3.
Und AoC ist sicherlich nicht das erste MMO seiner Art, WoW war es auch nicht. Ultima könnte es wohl gewesen sein aber worauf es eigentlich ankommt. Viele Spiele werden verfrüht von den Entwicklern auf den Markt gebracht, die Gründe sind vielfältig und schon genannt worden. Ich als User käme mir aber, bis zu einem gewissen Grad, etwas verarscht vor, wenn ich als Käufer zur Fehlersuche herangezogen werde und im Grunde unbezahlter Mitarbeiter der Spieleschmiede bin, um etwaige Misstände aufzudecken.

Ich werde AoC nicht spielen, was aber allein am Konzept des Spiels, meinem alten Rechenknecht und meiner kaum vorhandenen Zeit liegt. Der Markt ist groß genug um neben WoW und HdRO, Platz für WAR und AoC zu bieten.


----------



## Nelia (3. Juni 2008)

Das Haubtproblem ist das ihr alles mit "WOW Jetzt" vergleicht und es nicht hinter euch lassen könnt. Es fällt euch schwer einen Schlussstrich zu ziehen. So findet ihr nie zu anderen Spielen. Leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Markon78 (4. Juni 2008)

Wie ich hoffe haben alle hier bereits die News vom Game Director von AoC gelesen und sich darüber eine Meinung gebildet (wie
auch immer diese aussehen mag!).
Für alle die das noch nicht getan haben, hier der Link dazu:
http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=31114

Ich persönlich empfinde es nicht als selbstverständlich einen Brief derart offen zu schreiben, wo auf alle bekannten
Probleme eingegangen wird und freu mich schon auf die Erweiterungen bzw. Lösungen!
Natürlich war jedem klar, dass noch einige versprochene Features nicht eingebaut bzw. unvollständig sind, aber es macht
nach wie vor Riesenspass in der AoC Welt und ich freu mich jedesmal beim Einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ich hoffe der Brief wird einigen zu denken geben und es wird wieder sinnvoller diskutiert ohne Geschrei und sinnlosem Geflame.

mfg


----------



## Desmondio (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

Ich spiele noch kein AoC und WoW hab ich aufgegeben.

Erst wollte ich AoC garnicht spielen, nachdem aber soviele WoW´ler gesagt haben das es mist ist, wird es mir wohl gefallen.

WoW war nett 1 Jahr gespielt nie über die Grafik oder sonstwas Community mässiges aufgeregt. Aber richtig fasziniert war ich nie.

Nun da AoC draussen ist und fast alle WoWler schreien wie mist es ist ,Freue ich mich darauf es aus zu probieren. Mir ist es egal ob Bugs drin sind , obs mal ruckelt oder ob es mal crashed! 
Klar ist es blöd aber ich habe WoW erst mit BC angefangen und selbst als das Sonnenbrunnenplataeu rauskam is mein WoW Client mal abgeraucht. Also erwarte ich nichts was ich nicht schon kenne.

Gruss an die AoC Gemeinde und bis bald.

Desmo


----------



## Jiro (4. Juni 2008)

Ich frage mich, was jemanden mit der geistigen Reife eines über 18 jährigen dazu bewegt, hier einen Heul- und Flamethread zu schreiben, nur weil ihm was nicht gefällt. Wenn du deinstallen willst, dann mach es doch einfach. Bei mir flog LotRO nach einer Rekordzeit von 3 Wochen von der Festplatte, weil ichs - subjektiv gesehen (!) - scheiße fand. Ich wäre aber nie auf die Idee gekommen, einen Thread zu schreiben, damit es andere auch scheiße finden sollen. Die Abonentenzahlen von LotRO beweisen schließlich auch, dass viele anders denken als ich.

Zum Vergleich: Ich mag keinen Spargel. Deshalb heul ich aber mein Umfeld nicht an, wie schlecht Spargel schmeckt, weil ich weiß, dass das nur aufgrund meiner subjektiven Auffassung so ist und sehr viele (wahrscheinlich die meisten) meine Meinung nicht teilen.
Also lernt mal erst, was der Unterschied zwischen subjektiver und objektiver Auffassung ist.

@Bugs & fehlende Inhalte:

Wer geglaubt hat/noch glaubt, dass AoC, WAR, ...whatever..ohne Bugs rauskommt, dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen. Wer ein ausgereiftes MMORPG spielen will, soll bei WoW, LotRO oder was auch immer bleiben. 
Mir persönlich macht es um einiges mehr Spaß, ein Spiel in seiner aktiven Entwicklung mitzuverfolgen. Wenn ich daran denke, was mir damals an WoW am meisten Spaß gemacht, komm ich eigentlich immer auf das erste halbe Jahr nach Release zurück...als lila Items noch sehr seltene Randomdrops waren, von denen mal gerade mal etwas gehört hatte..als es noch kein Warsong und Alterac gab und Massenschlachten vor Tarrens Mill am täglichen Programm standen...etc. Gerade die "Pionierzeit" gefällt mir bei MMORPGs am besten, danach kanns nur noch abflachen...und dafür nehme ich auch Mängel im Spiel in Kauf.
Noch dazu muss man auch sagen, dass es nicht nur wegen der Entwickler ist, dass die Spiele mit Bugs erscheinen, sondern auch die Spieler selber, die am liebsten schon vor der Betaphase zocken würden.


----------



## Panador (4. Juni 2008)

Auch wenn die Qualität des einen oder anderen Beitrags vielleicht nicht so toll ist, finde ich als nicht-AoC-Spieler, sie doch sehr hilfreich.
Lange hat mich AoC überhaupt nicht interessiert... bzw ich war nicht am Kauf interessiert, da mich das Setting nicht anspricht. Dann haben mich aber dieverse Featuers dazu bewegt, doch über den Einstieg nachzudenken, und solche Threads helfen dabei ein wenig. Punkte wie die Welt-Instanzierung waren mir vorher nicht bekannt. Das war in Guild Wars gut und ich liebe das Spiel. Aber GW war kostenlos und das ganze Spiel war nicht wie ein klassives MMORPG aufgebaut, AoC is jedoch ein "klassisches" MMORPG, und da erwarte ich mir _eine_ offene Welt, keine derart instanzierte wie bei AoC, das war (in stärkerem Ausmaß) schon bei DDO ein Nicht-Kaufgrund.
Hab von einem WoW -> AoC-Wechsler im TS auch gehört, dass selbst grundlegendste Mechanismen teils noch nicht funktionieren (weiß grad nich mehr was, aber bilde mir ein, irgendwelche Skills oder so) und das ist ein absoluter Abturner. Bugs lass ich mir ja noch einreden, gerade zu Start auch in großen Ausmaßen, aber grundlegende Mechanismen die in jedem Beta-Test in den ersten fünf Minuten auffallen sollten - das ist definitif ein Grund das Spiel nicht zu kaufen, es als halbfertig zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Webi (4. Juni 2008)

Huhu Leute,

Einfach Schlecht ist AoC mit Sicherheit nicht.

Bin zwar mit meinem Char erst Level 15, kann aber vielleicht mal einige Eindrücke schildern.

Erstens gings los mit dem Download von 700MB Patch. Na gut, soll so sein.

Das Questmanagement. Ich finds ein wenig unübersichtlich. Aber das ist Geschmackssache.
Langsam finde ich den Verkäufer für meine Sachen.
Bin noch ein wenig unsicher, was das Auktionshaus betrifft. Für welchen Preis soll man was anbieten?
Man hat einfach keine Erfahrung. So kaufts halt auch keiner.

Thema FPS: Die ersten paar Quests habe ich mit unter 10 FPS gemacht. Wirklich prickelnd ist das nicht.
Zwischenzeitlich habe ich die Schatten runtergestellt und immerhin 20. Geht gerade so.
Weiter runter will ich die Grafik nicht stellen. Alles jubelt "Super Grafik", "Einmalig" usw usf. Und ich bekomm Grafikbrei? nene
Die "geniale" Grafik bei AoC ist nicht alles.
WoW z.b. läuft bei mir mit 50-70 fps.

Die Quests gehen meist schnell und schön ist, dass die Gebiete markiert sind und man alles im großen und ganzen schnell finden kann.
Manchmal läuft man schon in die Falle. Kämpft sich durch die Gruppen bis man nach ner halben Stunde merkt, dass die Quest unmöglich zu schaffen ist.

Die Animation bei Zaubern find ich gut gelungen. Allerdings sinkt teilweise die FPS-Rate massiv.

Bugs? Hab ich noch nicht unbedingt festgestellt. Naja, das Startgebiet soll ja ziemlich Bugfrei sein.

Ladebildschirm: So steigt mein Zigarettenkonsum wieder, da man Zeit hat. Mit der Zeit wirds mir sicherlich auf den Keks gehen.

Berufe? Muss man mal ab LvL 20 sehen wie das abgeht.

Schade dass man die Instanz nicht "einfach so" wechseln kann. Teilweise ist Abends so die Hölle los, das ich nach ner halben Stunde rumgerenne und 3 Mobs down wieder auslogge weil es so überfarmt ist.

Und noch was zum Abschluß. Wer jammert noch in WoW dass man 2 Yetihörner looten muss? Hihi, ich lach mich kaputt 50 (in Worten fünfzig) Soldaten umhauen oder 30 Pikten. Das ist wirklich die Krönung der Einfallslosigkeit.


----------



## iwi (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo

Ab ca. lvl 50 biste fast nurnoch am grinden, es fehlt sehr viel content, und der endcontent fehlt ganz.
Es sind jetzt nur wenige lvl 80 aber bald werden es mehr sein, mal sehen was FC dann macht um die leute bei stange zu halten.

cu


----------



## Serinara (4. Juni 2008)

shockatc schrieb:


> ich finds irgendwie krass wie selbstverständlich die meisten hier fehlerhafte programme akzeptieren...
> 
> hallo? wie blöd seid ihr eigentlich?
> 
> ...



*Ein Computerprogramm ohne einen Fehler ist ein Fall für das Märchenland!*

Sorry, aber du hast nicht den blassesten Schimmer vom Programmieren. Dein Vergleich spricht Bände.
Lern mal Basic, C oder eine andere rel. einfache Programmiersprache, schreibe ein Programm und komm dann wieder.

Ein Programme wie WoW und AoC können nicht ohne Fehler laufen - es ist praktisch unmöglich weil die Programmcodes wahnsinnig komplex sind. Die meißten Funktionen sind voneinader abhängig. Ein kleine Änderung hier, produziert daher mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit bei einer anderen Funktion einen Fehler. Wird dieser bereinigt kann es sein dass 3 weitere Prozesse nicht mehr sauber laufen.
Du hast nicht mal ansatzweise eine Ahnung vom Umfang des Programmcodes. 

Damit du es verstehst, will ich nochmal auf das aufgeführte Beispielobjekt zurückkommen:
Beim Auto geht beim Reifen wechseln nicht der Kühler kaputt - bei einem Computerprogramm passiert das, im übertragenen Sinn, öfters mal.

Funcom hat mit AoC einen sehr guten Start hingelegt. Wie ich sehe wird an die Bugs schnell rangegangen.

In einem halben Jahr wissen wir mehr.


----------



## Valeriah (4. Juni 2008)

Webi schrieb:


> Huhu Leute,
> 
> Einfach Schlecht ist AoC mit Sicherheit nicht.
> 
> ...




mhh na ja gerade mal 10% sind wirklich hilfreich in dem post, der rest ist eigentlich nur geschwafel.
30 personen killen, no problem wenn man da eh quests hat macht man das nebenbei... ist so gesehen einfach ein bonus zu normalen quests...
ladebildschirm? joa stimmt 15 sek, und ich bin einem gebiet so 5 stunden, also jede 5 stunden mal nen ladebildschirm.
50-70 fps in wow? da hab ich 85+, aber das ist nicht wow sondern grafisch schon etwas anspruchsvoller in AoC, vllt ist ja dein REchner einfach schlecht?
quests sind eigentlich immer schaffbar auf dem lvl... wenn nicht machst du was falsch... 
ein direkten vergleich kann man zu wow nicht ziehen, es sind allenfalls hier und da gemeinsamkeiten vorhanden, aber sonst...
wow wurde eben für kinder und jugendliche gemacht, AoC für erwachsene...


----------



## buff_ed (4. Juni 2008)

nonentity schrieb:


> Hab von einem WoW -> AoC-Wechsler im TS auch gehört, dass selbst grundlegendste Mechanismen teils noch nicht funktionieren (weiß grad nich mehr was, aber bilde mir ein, irgendwelche Skills oder so) und das ist ein absoluter Abturner. Bugs lass ich mir ja noch einreden, gerade zu Start auch in großen Ausmaßen, aber grundlegende Mechanismen die in jedem Beta-Test in den ersten fünf Minuten auffallen sollten - das ist definitif ein Grund das Spiel nicht zu kaufen, es als halbfertig zu bezeichnen.



Gut geschrieben, da stimme ich vollkommend zu! Habe mir das Game trotzdem gekauft, einfach weil mich die Art des Games anspricht. Aktiviert ist es aus zeitlichen Gründen noch nicht, werde am Freitag starten und wenn ich für mich meine, es ist "unspielbar", dann lege ich es zur Seite und aktiviere es gebührenpflichtig wieder, wenn ich nachlesen konnte, es wäre nun "fehlerfreier".


----------



## DreiHaare (4. Juni 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Hier wird auch immer wieder gerne das Argmuent "aber WoW hatte doch am Anfang auch ....". Mag sein, aber nicht in dem Maße.
> 
> Ich habe AoC eine Woche lang getestet und für nicht gut genug befunden, da die Fehler und fehlenden Inhalte einfach viel zu tiefgreifend sind, als das ich als Spieler darüber hinweg sehen könnte. Ein Glück habe ich dafür nicht zahlen müssen, sondern schlicht das Spiel eines Freundes geborgt, der es selbst nicht als gut genug betrachtet. Funcom hätte, wie hier bereits erwähnt, mindestens zwei weitere Monate an dem Spiel arbeiten sollen, bevor sie es auf den Markt warfen. Im derzeitigen Zustand ist AoC sein Geld einfach nicht wert - innovatives Kampfsystem und Atmosphäre hin oder her.
> 
> Hätte ich dieses Spiel tatsächlich gekauft, würde ich mich als zahlender Kunde eher wie ein Betatester fühlen, nicht wie ein normaler Spieler.



Das größte Problem ist, dass FunCom unbedingt jetzt das Spiel auf den Markt bringen wollte, um einen großen zeitlichen Vorsprung zu WAR zu haben. Diese Taktik geht möglicherweise nicht auf, da etliche Spieler nun aufgrund der genannten Probleme verärgert sind und nun erst recht zu WAR greifen werden bei Erscheinung.
Von der fantastischen DirectX 10 Grafik aus den Videos jedenfalls sehe ich im Spiel nichts.

Das Ganze erinnert mich ein wenig an Crysis und die massiven Hardware-Anforderungen. Crytek aber hat zumindest die Hardware-Anforderungen nie runtergeschraubt und für High-End-Zocker eine endgeile Grafik geliefert...auch wenn sie vor wenigen Tagen die Unterstützung für dieses Spiel schon wieder eingestellt haben, weil die Verkaufszahlen nicht den Erwartungen entsprachen.


----------



## DreiHaare (4. Juni 2008)

Serinara schrieb:


> *Ein Computerprogramm ohne einen Fehler ist ein Fall für das Märchenland!*
> 
> Sorry, aber du hast nicht den blassesten Schimmer vom Programmieren. Dein Vergleich spricht Bände.
> Lern mal Basic, C oder eine andere rel. einfache Programmiersprache, schreibe ein Programm und komm dann wieder.
> ...



Entschuldigung, doch das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen.
Für Änderungen am Code gibt es Terstversionen und Testpersonen, die Funktionsfehler deutlich machen sollen, BEVOR die geänderte Version released wird. Natürlich kann/muss man heutzutage mit Programmfehlern rechnen/leben, dennoch ist es eine Schweinerei den Käufer und monatlich zahlenden Kunden im günstigsten Fall als Betatester anzusehen.
Nach meiner Meinung wird sich das im Falle AoC böse rächen.


----------



## Mitzy (4. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.



Ok, ich hab´s noch nich gespielt (elendige Elektromärkte die es nich mehr haben, ich verfluche Euch!), aber bugs sind in jedem Spiel vorhanden zu Anfang. Es als einzigen Mangel angeben ist einfach nur schlecht. WoW war anfangs auch extrem verbuggt, ich habe mich anfangs tierisch aufgeregt das ich mal wieder nix machen kann denn mal wieder geht x, y, z- und so weiter- nicht. Toll... 
Bei Aoc wird es am Anfang evtl. ähnlich sein, aber ansonsten... Ahja, btw- wenn du von "Gründe" schreibst, warum seh ich da nur einen Grund?

Naja, thx und byebye

edit: Und desto mehr Leute AoC, WAR, WoW- und was-weiß-ich-was-alles zocken wird es immer bugs geben. Desto mehr Leute spielen, desto eher fallen bugs auf, desto eher werden sie gemeldet und desto eher werden sie korrigiert. Ich werde das Spiel sicher zocken und mich durch ein paar bugs sicher nicht entmutigen lassen. Ich habe WoW gespielt und leider bin ich immer wieder auf die kleinen Kiddys gestoßen, da überlebe ich ein paar bugs auch. Und wenn ich mir anschaue wie das Spiel aussieht, was man "erleben" (sry, mir fällt das richtige Wort net ein) kann und so, dann sind die bugs wurscht. Als ich den Städtebau von der einen Gilde (ich glaub Rüstige Rentner- oder so) gesehen hab dachte ich nur "Hammer, wann ist endlich das SPiel da *heul*".


----------



## Kritiker (4. Juni 2008)

Valeriah schrieb:


> mhh na ja gerade mal 10% sind wirklich hilfreich in dem post, der rest ist eigentlich nur geschwafel.
> 30 personen killen, no problem wenn man da eh quests hat macht man das nebenbei... ist so gesehen einfach ein bonus zu normalen quests...
> ladebildschirm? joa stimmt 15 sek, und ich bin einem gebiet so 5 stunden, also jede 5 stunden mal nen ladebildschirm.
> 50-70 fps in wow? da hab ich 85+, aber das ist nicht wow sondern grafisch schon etwas anspruchsvoller in AoC, vllt ist ja dein REchner einfach schlecht?
> ...


Also dein Post fällt in Augen genauso unter Geschwafel.
Erstens wechsel ich und wohl auch 99,9% der Spielerschaft öfter als alle 5 Stunden ein Gebiet. 
Zudem kannst du es niemandem zum Vorwurf machen, dass sein Rechner nicht so leistungsstark ist, wie wahrscheinlich deiner. Dann würdest du diejenige Person mit dem Argument Armut abstempeln, was nun wirklich unterste Schublade ist. 
Aber dein letzter Satz ist wirklich nur Geschwafel. WoW ist genauso für Erwachsene gemacht, freie Oberkörper und viel Blut bedingen, dass AoC erst die Freigabe ab 18 erhielt. Jedoch ist es so, dass meist die unter 18jährigen nach solchen Inhalten gieren. Ich als fast 30er kann auf derartige Inhalte in Computerspielen gut verzichten.


----------



## T0ff (4. Juni 2008)

Also ich nehme kein AoC Spieler mehr ernst, weil heute zu mir einer kam und meinte "ply kill" "ply kill" und seine Gilde hieß: "bin afk kacken" An den Namen kann ich mich leider nicht mehr errinnern.


----------



## Webi (4. Juni 2008)

Valeriah schrieb:


> .
> 30 personen killen, no problem wenn man da eh quests hat macht man das nebenbei...



Ausser dass es 50 waren und zuvor 30 Pikten: Wieso soll es bei AoC "no problem" sein und bei anderen MMOG's absoluter langweiliger Schwachsinn?
----------
Deine zweite Antwort:
da hab ich 85+, aber ....

Und bei AoC hast Du was???
-----------
3. joa stimmt 15 sek, und ich bin einem gebiet so 5 stunden
5 Stunden Hellsand-Insel? Hmm. Komplett clear oder was?
------------
quests sind eigentlich immer schaffbar auf dem lvl... wenn nicht machst du was falsch...
Ja klar, Meister Oberschlau. Mit ist schon klar, dass ich Mobs auf LVL 40 als 10er nicht umhauen kann.
Auch zwischen den Klassen scheints einen Unterschied zu geben. Tut mir leid wenn ich zu blöd bin nen Mob zu killen
------
Und, warum kann man WoW und AoC nicht vergleichen.
Das kann man sicherlich. Man levelt, haut Mobs um, macht Suchquest, Pflückt Blumen usw.
Was ist DER Grandiose Unterschied weshalb man es nicht vergleichen kann?
---------
Mein Rechner ist schnell.
Wie in den AoC-Foren zu lesen, hab nicht nur ich lag/ruckel- und allgemeine Grafikprobleme wenn man es so nennen kann.
Es gibt aber noch viele viele Schieber und Schalter in den Grafikeinstellungen die man testen kann.
Schatten ausschalten war der eine und seitdem ist es für mich spielbar.


----------



## Varnamys (4. Juni 2008)

Webi schrieb:


> Und noch was zum Abschluß. Wer jammert noch in WoW dass man 2 Yetihörner looten muss? Hihi, ich lach mich kaputt 50 (in Worten fünfzig) Soldaten umhauen oder 30 Pikten. Das ist wirklich die Krönung der Einfallslosigkeit.


Diese töte 50 hiervon Quests hast du aber nur äußerst selten. Im Regelfalle liegen bei sogenannten Kill-Quests die Zahlen zwischen 4 und 15 und da man die Gebiete in denen die Gegner anzutreffen sind meist sowieso mehrmals durchstreuen darf auch kein stumpfes abfarmen. 

Zudem sei angemerkt, dass man für deine WoW-beispielsYetihörner zum sammeln länger gebraucht hat als für die 50 Pikten zusammen. Bei AoC wirst du nicht erleben, dass du eine Stunde an einem Questgegenstand suchst und immer wieder die gleichen Gegner tötest. Ich würde mal behaupten, dass bei Sammelquests, die sich auf drops beziehen die Dropchance bei 75% und höher liegt oftmals sogar bei über 100% (also mehr als einen Questgegenstand pro Gegner).

Allgemein:
Mir macht AoC unglaublich viel Spaß. Die Atmosphäre ist einfach supertoll, ich bleibe oftmals einfach irgendwo stehen und betrachte die Landschaft und schieße dann auch oftmals Screenshots um mir das für später zu archivieren. Meinen ersten essentiellen Bug (Quest streikt) habe ich in den 30ern entdeckt und das die Sprachausgabe der NPCs nach der Startinsel Tortage ausbleibt war mir vorher bewusst und stört mich nicht.

Das zum Teil die NPCs noch englisch sprechen ist zwar ein wenig ärgerlich aber immerhin reden sie entweder deutsch oder englisch in einem Satz und nicht wie bei EverquestII in jedem Satz ein Mischmasch von allem. DAS war gruselig.

Ich bleibe bei AoC weil ich mich dort einfach wohlfühle und die wenigen - ja ich empfinde es als wenig - Bugs stören mich auch nicht so sehr.
Wenn mir jetzt irgendein AoC-Hasser ein eingeschränkte Wahrnehmung unterstellen will, soll er/sie's machen und damit glücklich werden.

Ich habe in AoC meinen Spaß und das ist doch die Hauptsache. Denn: Es ist immer noch ein Spiel!


----------



## Webi (4. Juni 2008)

Kailasa schrieb:


> Allgemein:
> Mir macht AoC unglaublich viel Spaß. !



Da hast Du vollkommen recht und deshalb werde ich auch dabei bleiben.


----------



## rendezvous. (4. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> LOL, was geht den hier ab, ich hab 7Gründe geliefert und jetzt steht da nur noch einer....soviel zum thema freie
> Meinungsäußerung....




Sag mal, hast du jemals Quest in WoW gemacht als es rauskam. Time is your friend, mein froynd.

*keks geb*
*mimimi*

scheiss hater


----------



## tekbear (4. Juni 2008)

wow das ist ja echt total der zeitmaschinen thread hier!

ersetzt mal "AOC" durch "HDRO" und lest euch das ganze nochmal durch....ok, vielleicht nicht das ganze, da kriegt man ja schlechte laune.

wie vor eineinhalb jahren ich schwör's euch!


----------



## Markon78 (4. Juni 2008)

Webi schrieb:


> Da hast Du vollkommen recht und deshalb werde ich auch dabei bleiben.



....und _GENAU_ um das sollte es immer und in jedem _SPIEL_ gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... freut mich, 
dass es einige andere hier gibt die es auch so sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Freu mich schon auf die geplanten Erweiterungen in den nächsten Wochen .... wird sicher
wieder einiges zu sehen geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Mitzy (4. Juni 2008)

Kailasa schrieb:


> Diese töte 50 hiervon Quests hast du aber nur äußerst selten. Im Regelfalle liegen bei sogenannten Kill-Quests die Zahlen zwischen 4 und 15 und da man die Gebiete in denen die Gegner anzutreffen sind meist sowieso mehrmals durchstreuen darf auch kein stumpfes abfarmen.
> 
> Zudem sei angemerkt, dass man für deine WoW-beispielsYetihörner zum sammeln länger gebraucht hat als für die 50 Pikten zusammen. Bei AoC wirst du nicht erleben, dass du eine Stunde an einem Questgegenstand suchst und immer wieder die gleichen Gegner tötest. Ich würde mal behaupten, dass bei Sammelquests, die sich auf drops beziehen die Dropchance bei 75% und höher liegt oftmals sogar bei über 100% (also mehr als einen Questgegenstand pro Gegner).
> 
> ...



Wer sich durch "Massen-Mob kill qs" abschrecken lässt, der hat gar keine Lust auf AoC. Von mir aus soll ich hunderte mobs killn, es gibt auch in WoW Quests wo man viele mobs (Beispiel die Quests aus den Jäger Lagern in Stranglethorne und Nagrand) töten muss.

Und zu den Bugs, joa... Wenn man ein Spiel wirklich toll findet fällt es einem kaum auf, aber die, die förmlich danach suchen finden immer was zu meckern. Und wenn es nur die falsche Blickrichtung eines einfachen Bauern wäre...


----------



## Thursoni (4. Juni 2008)

Bloodytears schrieb:


> und mein monitor is nen 120" flatscreen



Kuhl


----------



## Drakonis (4. Juni 2008)

ich persönlich habe hdro gespielt und es gefällt mir garnicht, ich habe 1,5 jahre wow gespielt inklusive endcontent, aber das spielprinzip auf kommerz gefällt mir nicht. 

war werde ich definitiv keine chance geben. das spiel ist mir viel zu sehr PvP lastig. das ganze crafting zielt nur auf pvp ab sowie der solo inhalt auch. 

aoc ist bisher für mich die einzige alternative. später vielleicht stargate, bis aoc hatte ich meine zeit mit dod verbracht, weil mich kein mmorpg mehr anheben konnte.

ich spiele nur auf mittel und da bei durchgehend mehr als 30 frames. das spiel ist durchgehend spielbar bis mitte 50, ab dann wird es grindlastig, bugs hab ich schon mehrere gehabt, die aber alle samt behoben wurden.
questbugs habe ich bisher nur 4 gefunden.
neuer content ist für juni und juli geplant um die grindlast zu senken und den 80ern was zu bieten.

ich habe jetzt bisher einen einzigen clientcrash gehabt und das war im feld der toden, was mittlerweile schon überarbeitet wurde!!

aoc ist momentan alles andere es optimal, aber es macht noch spass es zu spielen und wenn funcom sich ins zeug legt, wird es mit das beste spiel auf dem markt werden


----------



## Galadrel (4. Juni 2008)

Nun wie ich sehe sind die diskussionen noch immer die selben wie vor ca 2 Wochen!

Liebe Leute, habt ihr vergessen was WoW am Anfang war. Ich war/bin ein großer Fan von WoW, war jedoch zu Beginn des ganzen ebenfalls schwer verärgert. Ich muss sagen gegen WoW (Anfangszeiten) ist AoC gar ned mal so schlecht. Natürlich gibts noch vieles zu verbessern aber Hand auf Herz, das war uns doch allen klar oder? Wir haben vor 2 Monaten wetten darauf abgeschlossen ober der erste Patch unter oder über einen GB sein wird! 

Wegen den Ladezeiten: Leute was habt ihr? Egal ob ich auf die Insel will oder sonst wohin. Das längste war bis jetzt ca 10-15 sek Ladezeit!

FC kann doch kein Spiel mit geringer Anforderung herstellen nur weil manche Leute wollen das das Spiel auf ihren älteren PC läuft (und nein ich behaupte nicht das Leute mit schlechten PC arm sind, manchen ist es das halt nicht wert. NP)

Die Grafik in AoC ist teilweise schon wunderschön und ich finde es großartig das endlich ein vergleichbares MMORPG am Markt ist das durchaus das Zeug hat WoW vom Thron zu stoßen. WoW war toll aber die Grafik war einfach das letzte, aber es war halt nie ein Gegenangebot da. 
Natürlich kann man sagen das dies wohl Warcraft typisch war aber es hätte durchaus möglichkeiten gegeben das ganze schöner rüberzubringen.

Und wegen der Sammle 2 Yetihörner! Die Quest hat eine Dropchance von 1.2%!!!! Ich glaub ich würde 200 Pikten schneller umschneiden als die Yetihorn Quest. Oder errinnert euch an die Quest der Yetis mit der Rute bei Tarrens Mill. 150 Yetis gekillt für 1 Rute. Genauso wie man im Arathihochland meinen sollte das jeder Raptor ein Herz hat. Anscheinend nicht.......

Bis jetzt bei AoC (bin erst lvl 17) hatte ich bei jeder Sammelquest ne Quote von ca 80% Dropchance. Das ist nett und beugt Frust vor. 

UND FÜR MICH DER GRÖßTE VORTEIL VON AOC:

Die Quest haben teilweise eine wunderbare Hintergrundgeschichte!! Du kannst mit deinem NPC eine Konversation eingehen wo du Teile der Aufgabe hinterfragen kannst und das finde ich wirklich großartig. In WoW war das alles der gleiche Salat! Warum war ich in Stratholm? Warum wollte ich bei den Blutelfen die Geiseln töten??? Gut da war einer da der hieß Arthas und war böse......

Ich habe Warcraft I,II und III gespielt und kannte daher die Hintergründe. Aber was wenns einer nicht gespielt hat? Das gehört für mich einfach dazu zu einem guten MMORPG. HDRO war eine einzige Enttäuschung, aber AoC hat großes Potenzial.

Bisher macht mir das Spiel sehr viel Spaß und das ist wie bereits von den anderen gesagt das wichtigste!!!

Cya

Galadrel


----------



## Serinara (4. Juni 2008)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, doch das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen.
> Für Änderungen am Code gibt es Terstversionen und Testpersonen, die Funktionsfehler deutlich machen sollen, BEVOR die geänderte Version released wird. Natürlich kann/muss man heutzutage mit Programmfehlern rechnen/leben, dennoch ist es eine Schweinerei den Käufer und monatlich zahlenden Kunden im günstigsten Fall als Betatester anzusehen.
> Nach meiner Meinung wird sich das im Falle AoC böse rächen.



interessant...
Es sollen also nach jeder Programmänderung/Fehlerbeseitigung Testspieler das Spiel von Anfang bis Ende in allen erdenklichen Variationen durchspielen...

Was würde das Programm dann kosten? Einmalig 300 Euro und monatlich 60 Euro?

Wie gesagt, es geht nicht anders als dass die Masse die restlichen Fehler findet. Es ist letztendlich nur eine Preisfrage. Für die von mir geschätzen Preise ließe sich das Programm nicht vermarkten.
Daher werden ein paar wenige Stimmen des Unmutes in Kauf genommen, und ich lebe lieber mit ein paar wenigen Bugs als wegen irgendwelchen notorischen Nörglern mehr zu bezahlen als notwendig wäre.


----------



## Openvoice (4. Juni 2008)

Merkt Ihr eigentlich noch was, schmerzt es wenigstens noch wenn Ihr euren Kopf auf den Schreibtisch dräscht?

Hier geben einfach nur einige Ihre Meinung zu einem "SPIEL" zum besten, und mehr als die 1/2 der "COMMUNITY" fällt darüber her, und versucht sich mit teils vollkommen sinnbefreiten posts zu wären, als hätte man euch die Schokolade weggenommen!!! 

Nicht das es mich nicht belustigen würde, erschreckend ist es allerdings schon! Manche hier würden sich wahrscheinlich auch prügeln weil ein anderer das eigene Spielzeug nicht gut finden oder ablehnt. 

Think about it!


----------



## Ehnoah (4. Juni 2008)

Stimmt leider das es sehr buggy ist aber das hält einen (zumindest mich) nicht ab das spiel trozdem zu spielen. Ich hab zwar schon eine menge Graue Haare mehr aber was macht das schon =)


----------



## Mitzy (4. Juni 2008)

Openvoice schrieb:


> Merkt Ihr eigentlich noch was, schmerzt es wenigstens noch wenn Ihr euren Kopf auf den Schreibtisch dräscht?
> 
> Hier geben einfach nur einige Ihre Meinung zu einem "SPIEL" zum besten, und mehr als die 1/2 der "COMMUNITY" fällt darüber her, und versucht sich mit teils vollkommen sinnbefreiten posts zu wären, als hätte man euch die Schokolade weggenommen!!!
> 
> ...



Auf die GEfahr hin das du das nicht liest- egal.

Es mag sein das für über ein SPIEL reden, aber die Art wie er die MEinung gesagt hat, naja... Ich bin zwar nur Azubi zum Programmierer, aber ich weiß zumindest ein gaaaaanz klein wenig das es nicht alles perfekt läuft. Ein Mit Azubi hat letztens gemeint das sie bei einer Seite nun, nach 3 Jahren, einen bug festgestellt haben. Warum? Weil zufälligerweise ein Kunde sich verklickt (oder sonst was) hatte und dadurch auf einmal eine Bestellung abgeschickt hat, die er nicht in Auftrag geben wollte.
Desto intensiver was genutzt wird, desto warscheinlicher die Fehlererkennung und Behebung. Ebenfalls kann es (wie in meinem Beispiel) auch reiner Zufall sein. Und Sinnbefreite posts... Nun, ich hab zwar nicht alles total im Kopf, aber eigentlich fand ich bisher keinen sinnlosen Post (außer jetzt evtl. meinen). Und sich drum prügeln? Ähm, jaaaa... Klar, ich würd jeden zusammenschlagen der sagt "AoC ist böse!". Reden ist ja langweilig... rofl die Katz...


----------



## Benborus (4. Juni 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Desto intensiver was genutzt wird, desto warscheinlicher die Fehlererkennung und Behebung.



Ja die armen Programmierer, warnen vor Windows und verkaufen ihre Linuxkenntnisse teuer, gebt ihnen
das Bundesverdienstkreuz.

Was sollen die Nutzer von Spielkonsolen sagen?

Ich glaube wenn Du mit der Einstellung programmierst Fehler zu..ach vergiss, du hast recht.

Sollte uns mal auf grund eines Programmfehlers was auf den Kopf fallen, was noch nicht gepatcht werden konnte, dumm
gelaufen - passiert halt Alles bestens.


----------



## Mitzy (5. Juni 2008)

Also bisweilen kenne ich keinen Programmierer der seine Unix Kentnisse (überhaupt) verkauft. Es gibt sicher welche, aber ich kenne keinen. Und auch wenn ich in Foren bin, wo Leute sind die sich mit Unix auskennen- die wollen kein Geld, nur eine freundliche Frage auf die man Antworten kann.

Was Spieler einer Spielekonsole sagen sollen? Da ich selber an Konsolen- ab und zu- spiele würde ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen: Dumm gelaufen. Aber da heute soziemlich jede Konsole (aktuelle) ins Internet kann, kann man evtl. so auch Spielekonsolen Patchen. Für die, die keinen Zugang vorhanden haben, ist es natürlich schlecht.

Zeig du mir ein Programm wo alles perfekt funktioniert und keine bugs waren, dass ganz frisch auf dem Markt ist und ein MMO oder ähnliches Spiel ist. Wenn du eines findest, dann ziehe ich liebend gerne meinen virtuellen Hut vor den Programmierern. Mir fällt so keines ein (warscheinlich auch schon deshalb, weil ich mich nich befasse bugs zu suchen, sondern die Story und die Umgebung zu genießen)


----------



## Tikume (5. Juni 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Es mag sein das für über ein SPIEL reden, aber die Art wie er die MEinung gesagt hat, naja... Ich bin zwar nur Azubi zum Programmierer, aber ich weiß zumindest ein gaaaaanz klein wenig das es nicht alles perfekt läuft. Ein Mit Azubi hat letztens gemeint das sie bei einer Seite nun, nach 3 Jahren, einen bug festgestellt haben. Warum? Weil zufälligerweise ein Kunde sich verklickt (oder sonst was) hatte und dadurch auf einmal eine Bestellung abgeschickt hat, die er nicht in Auftrag geben wollte.



Wir reden hier aber nicht über Bugs die nur in gewissen Konstellationen auftauchen sondern über Bugs die auch Funcom kennt und über die jeder QA Tester stolpern muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Prinzip wurde das Spiel einfach unfertig rausgehauen, ich denke darüber müssen wir nicht diskutieren, das ist Fakt.

Unspielbar ist es (solange man ein klein wenig Glück hat) sicher nicht, aber man muss sich halt mit vielen ärgerlichen Fehlern rumärgern.


----------



## Nofel (5. Juni 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Was Spieler einer Spielekonsole sagen sollen? Da ich selber an Konsolen- ab und zu- spiele würde ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen: Dumm gelaufen. Aber da heute soziemlich jede Konsole (aktuelle) ins Internet kann, kann man evtl. so auch Spielekonsolen Patchen. Für die, die keinen Zugang vorhanden haben, ist es natürlich schlecht.
> 
> Zeig du mir ein Programm wo alles perfekt funktioniert und keine bugs waren, dass ganz frisch auf dem Markt ist und ein MMO oder ähnliches Spiel ist. Wenn du eines findest, dann ziehe ich liebend gerne meinen virtuellen Hut vor den Programmierern. Mir fällt so keines ein (warscheinlich auch schon deshalb, weil ich mich nich befasse bugs zu suchen, sondern die Story und die Umgebung zu genießen)



Secret of Mana auf dem SNES war nicht komplett durchspielbar wenn man Aufgaben/Gegner in der falschen Reinfolge gekillt hat. Schon scheiße und bei so einem Modul kann man nicht eben schnell ein Update nachschieben.

Bugs wird es immer geben vor allen in Programmen die Komplexer als das Menschliche Erbgut sind. Selbst nach Millionen Jahren Entwicklung sind wir nicht Perfekt (meinen Hüftspeck bekomme ich einfach nicht wech, auch wenn ich 4 Tage die Woche Sport mach das ist 100% ein Bug) aber Computerspiele sollen nach 4 Jahren Perfekt sein? Dann müssten wir Besser als Gott sein und das bezweifle ich. Ne ernsthaft es werden immer mehr Elemente gefordert und die Projekte werden immer Komplexer bei einem Singelplayerspiel muß quasi nur durchspielbar sein. Multiplayer braucht 100 mal mehr Sachen. Alles kann man nicht berücksichtigen. Sachen wie Übersetzung sind zwar ärgerlich, allerdings sollten wir uns da nicht so anstellen. In Dänemark kommen viele Filme (kann auch sein mittlerweile nicht mehr) nur auf englisch ins Kino. Da würde sich keiner aufregen das es nur zum Teil übersetzt ist, die würden sich wahrscheinlich sogar freuen.

Also es ist alles Relativ. Das Spiel hat relativ wenig fehler im Vergleich zu anderen MMO's zu beginn. Aber relativ viele Fehler gegenüber Tetris. Die Community  ist relativ gut gegenüber WoW aber relativ schlecht gegenüber HdRO.

Also Ich finde das Spiel super und meine Verlobt ist auch jetzt angefangen obwohl sie die Filme gehaßt hat. Aber Charaktererstellung, die Gegenden, rauen Sprüche und die tollen Questtexte haben sie überzeugt ihm eine Change zu geben.


----------



## Mayroi (5. Juni 2008)

> Unspielbar ist es (solange man ein klein wenig Glück hat) sicher nicht, aber man muss sich halt mit vielen ärgerlichen Fehlern rumärgern.




jup da haste recht^^

aber ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen... soviele bugs und lags wie hier einige runter rasseln hab i no net annähernd gesehen oO vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur zu anspruchslos^^ 


und das mit den banns angesprochen wurde von vielen befürwortet. sie haben wenigstens gleich gehandelt. blizz handelt seit dem ich mit wow angefangen habe schon zwecks goldfarmer und? is was passiert? ja auch acc gebannt nach 3 jahren^^ wow... wenn es geklärt ist mit den leuten die gebannt wurden ist doch alles okay... scheiße nur wenn man selber gebannt wurde und sie deine nicht vorhandene entschuldigung net anerkennen


----------



## FliX80 (5. Juni 2008)

Ehrlich gesagt kann ich die Leute nicht verstehen, die die Bugs schön reden... 

Leute, ihr gebt Geld für etwas unfertiges aus und nehmt das so hin?

Schonmal ein Auto gekauft? Also wenn ein Hersteller im so ein Auto bringen würde.... 
Navi geht nicht richtig, bleibe am Bordstein hängen, weil die Automatikkupplung abschaltet, Servolenkung fällt einfach mal so aus, usw... Ja, was würdet ihr dann mit dem Auto machen? Ihr würdet zum Hersteller fahren und ihm den Schlüssel vor die Füße werfen. 

Genauso wäre es, wenn ihr einen Fernseher kaufen würde, der einfach immer ausgeht. Und so weiter und sofort...

Und hier zahlt ihr noch monatlich bis zu 15€ für das unfertige Produkt. Aber es ist ja total okay... Weil ist ja neu und darf fehlerhaft sein.

NEIN! Ein Produkt muss eine gewisse Marktreife (Autos eine Serienreife) haben und AoC hat diese absolut nicht. AoC = Außen hui, innen pfui. 

Früher war es wirklich so (Ja früher war alles besser), dass Spiele so gut wie bugfrei auf den Markt kamen. Wie schon ein Vorredner sagte: Im Konsolenbereich sind Bugs der absolute Tot. 
Gab es doch mal verbuggte Konsolenspiele (Maniac Mansion zB auf dem NES, so wurde das problemlos umgetauscht!) 

Wobei es mittlerweile dort auch zu gewissen Qualitätseinbußen kommt. Man kann ja bequem via Internet auch Konsolenspiele mittlerweile patchen.

Ich freue mich, dass einigen das Spiel trotz der Bugs so gefällt. Aber dass ihr das so kritiklos hinnehmt und auch noch schönredet, das verstehe ich absolut nicht.

Meine Person ärgert sich maßlos über dieses Spiel und die fehlende Möglichkeit, es zurück zu geben. Jeden anderen Quatsch kann ich in Deutschland zurückgeben, nur bei Software ist Essig.

EDIT
Ich selbst bin BauIng und wenn ich sowas abliefern würde, wie Funcom es hier tat... Ich würde schon Knast sitzen oder wäre arbeitslos.
Als Entwickler oder Ingenieur lernt man ansich in seiner Ausbildung, ein Mindestmaß an Sicherheit (Software wäre dann Qualität) zu liefern. Ich weiß nicht, wo diese Leute studiert oder gelernt haben...


----------



## Markon78 (5. Juni 2008)

FliX80 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt kann ich die Leute nicht verstehen, die die Bugs schön reden...
> 
> Leute, ihr gebt Geld für etwas unfertiges aus und nehmt das so hin?
> 
> ...



...und ich hoffe, dass Du das Spiel schon einige Zeit selbst gespielt hast und Dir deine Meinung selbst gebildet hast, denn eines kann ich Dir
versichern, dass das was an "Fehlern" + "Bugs" hier im Forum gepostet wird leider gerademal nur zu 30% der Wahrheit entspricht und/oder 
durch den Spieler selbst verschuldet wurde, weil er es von einem anderen MMO anders gewohnt war.

just my 2 cents...


----------



## FliX80 (5. Juni 2008)

Markon78 schrieb:


> ...und ich hoffe, dass Du das Spiel schon einige Zeit selbst gespielt hast und Dir deine Meinung selbst gebildet hast, denn eines kann ich Dir
> versichern, dass das was an "Fehlern" + "Bugs" hier im Forum gepostet wird leider gerademal nur zu 30% der Wahrheit entspricht und/oder
> durch den Spieler selbst verschuldet wurde, weil er es von einem anderen MMO anders gewohnt war.
> 
> just my 2 cents...



Sicher habe ich es gespielt... beta, EA und "stolzer" Besitzer der CE... Bis lvl50 hab ich es gespielt... 
PS. Ich hab noch etwas zu meinem Beitrag dazu editiert.

Vom Spieler verursachte Bugs? Interessant. Das würde bedeuten, dass jemand also das Spiel außerhalb seiner Spezifikation laufen lässt. Um es mal in eine Entwickler oder Ingenieurssprache zu übersetzen. 
Dann sind die Spez. aber wirklich sehr schwach.


----------



## nex187 (5. Juni 2008)

Hiho.
Wollte auch mal meinen Senf dazu abgeben.

Anfangs wollte ich das Spiel umbedingt haben.
Ich kaufe es also.Installiere, patche alles kein ding.

Starte also das spiel.Anfangs Skeptisch. looks like GW nur besser. Spielt sich wie GW(außer halt 1,2,3 u. combos.).
Fand ich schon mal negativ da ich WoW gewöhnt war/bin.
Jedenfalls nach kurzer eingwöhnungsphase lief es ganz gut.

Finde Quest und story einfach nur geil.
Nicht so stupide wie bei WoW, da haben sie sich schon richtig gedanken gemacht.
Macht tierisch laune!

Zu den Bugs:
Also bug frei war es bei mir auch nicht (atm lvl 20 )
Manchmal lags bis 9kping (kann aber an T-online liegen)
Deutsche sprachausgabe läuft auf der tut insel problemlos. Nachher fehlt die Sprachausgabe teilweise und Text Deutsch/englisch gemischt. Wird wohl noch gepatcht...
Quests bis jetzt Bugfrei habe auber auf der Insel noch nicht alle durch.

Eine sehr großes Problem hatte ich beim wechsel aufs "festland" nach der tutinsel.
Er lädt und lädt und lädt.....passiert nichts....Im Taskmanager geschaut "keine Rückmeldung"
Also nochmal beenden und neu versuchen. Nach dem 3. Fehlversuch hab ich es einfach ganz ohne irgendetwas zu machen laden lassen...Und siehe da, nach 10mins konnte ich dann endlich weiter machen....
kA wo drann es lag?
Jemand ne idee?
An der Hardware kann es nicht liegen....Alles läuft perfekt auf Hoch außer ab und an mal nen ruckler....

Also sonst ist mir bis jetzt nicht Großartiges an Bugs aufgefallen und "unfertig" finde ich es jetzt auch nicht....
Klar das nicht alles perfekt läuft...
WoW damals war um einiges schlimmer.

100%ig hat mich AoC dennoch nicht überzeugt aber ich hoffe darauf sobald das pvp losgeht wird es das tun.....bis dahin:

None WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greez&cheers


----------



## Nagroth (5. Juni 2008)

Ich selbst habe AoC bisher noch nicht gespielt, aber nach all den vielen meist schlechten Berichten über AoC werde ich es mir zur Zeit nicht zulegen. In gewisser Weise bin ich sehr enttäuscht das so ein Spiel so auf den Markt kommt. Es stimmt schon das kein Programm auf den Markt kommt das ohne Fehler läuft. Das gilt sogar für die Geschäftswelt (Stichwort SAP).

Eigentlich wollte ich neben Eve Online mir noch ein Fantasy MMO zulegen, WOW und HdrO sind durch. Gewartet hab ich auf AoC, aber nach all dem Hickhack wegen Abo und Qualität bin ich abgeschreckt. Jetzt warte ich auf WAR, aber ich denke es wird dort genauso schief laufen wie bei AoC.

Zukünftig wird man sich ein MMO wohl nur noch nach etwa 2-3 Monaten nach Release kaufen können.

Ich hoffe für alle AoC Freunde, dass AoC an Qualität als bald zulegt. Die MMO Welt brauch Vielfalt und kein Kiddy-Brei wie WOW.

Gruß


----------



## Nofel (5. Juni 2008)

Ich finde Bug's nicht gut. Allerdings Programmiere ich selber und hab auch schon recht große Projekte hinter mir. Zum glück kann ich mich jetzt mit Netzwerken und Routing beschäftigen allerdings tauchen nach (überleg) 10 Jahren noch immer Bugs in meiner Software auf. Neues/anderes System, andere Software drauf und auf einmal klappte die Schnittstellenanpassung nicht mehr. Warum? Bei dem einen PC war eine neuere DLL drauf. Anderes mal war eine Umgebungsvariable in der Deutschen Windowsversion andere benannt. Es gibt bei PC's einfach zuviel Möglichkeiten um alle zu berücksichtigen.

@Nagroth

300 Leute die enttäuscht sind und 6000 die es super finden... Allerdings schreien diese 300 Leute lauter wie die 6000. Es ist leider immer so.


@all
Kann mir einer ein MMO nennen Welches einen besseren Start hingelegt hat?

WoW mhh 2 Monate auf Kargath nicht spielbar.
HdRO mhhh 2 Tage konnte ich mich da nicht anmelden.
GW ok da hab ich nichts mitbekommen aber wenn das meiste da auf meinem PC läuft ist es auch kein wunder und als vollwertiges MMO möchte ich es auch nicht bezeichnen
TB ahhh geiles Spiel aber HIIILLLFFFFEEEE!!!


----------



## Logeras (5. Juni 2008)

Also Leute das Spiel ist einfach unfertig , wie das Game den Goldstatus erreicht hat Frage ich mich immer noch. Einige sagen hier schau dir andere MMO´s an bei der Veröffentlichung. Das ist keine Entschuldigung das Funcom die selben Fehler machen darf. Das Spiel ist nix anderes als ne Betaversion. 3-4 Monate Bugfixing hätte dem Spiel sehr gut getan.


----------



## Markon78 (5. Juni 2008)

FliX80 schrieb:


> Sicher habe ich es gespielt... beta, EA und "stolzer" Besitzer der CE... Bis lvl50 hab ich es gespielt...
> PS. Ich hab noch etwas zu meinem Beitrag dazu editiert.
> 
> Vom Spieler verursachte Bugs? Interessant. Das würde bedeuten, dass jemand also das Spiel außerhalb seiner Spezifikation laufen lässt. Um es mal in eine Entwickler oder Ingenieurssprache zu übersetzen.
> Dann sind die Spez. aber wirklich sehr schwach.



Damit meine ich Spieler, die z.b. meinen AoC hat lauter Grafikbugs, obwohl genau diese Spieler einfach z.b. einen uralten Grafiktreiber nutzen. Wobei es eigentlich selbstverständlich sein sollte, zumindest alle 2-3 Monate seinen Grafikkartentreiber up2date zu halten, denn umsonst gibt es keine neuen Versionen, da auch hier
Fehler in den Treibern beseitigt werden oder Anpassungen getätigt werden....und meiner Meinung nach bewegt sich das Spiel sehr wohl innerhalb 
der gegebenen und angeführten Spezifikationen mit zugegebenen geringen Abweichungen oder wo bereits angekündigt wurde dies innerhalb der nächsten Wochen nachzubessern.
Um den Vergleich zum 100000mal anzuführen...Deiner Signatur entnehme ich, dass Du WoW Spieler bist...ich selbst hab damals WoW von Release an gespielt und da war es dasselbe wenn nicht noch schlimmer (siehe zig Forumposts mit den Links dazu im AoC wird eine Enttäuschung Thread). Aber es ist in der Software wie es immer ist...es wird NIE eine fehlerfreie davon geben, auch kein Spiel, die Frage ist immer nur wie man selbst damit umgeht und/oder was seine Erwartungen sind.
Dir selbst hätte ich anhand Deiner Texte geraten, dass Spiel erst ab ca. Juli zu starten wenn die angekündigten Änderungen durch sind (wovon ich überzeugt bin).

mfg


----------



## Dread01 (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

aktuell liest man so ziemlich die selben Beiträge in jedem Forum.
Erstaunlich finde ich allerdings das Spiele hier gerne so dierekt verglichen werden.

Der Vergleich eines AoC mit WoW scheint in meinen Augen genauso zu hinken wie die Aussage: "Konsolenspiele" sind bugfrei.

Man könnte dem ganzen ja mal auf den Grund gehen was die Leute bemängeln:

Im großen und ganzen eigentlich nur, dass das Rad nicht neu erfunden wurde und AoC (wie jedes andere Onlinespiel) mit Startschwierigkeiten zu kämpfen hat.
Ich kann mich noch erinnern als WoW rauskam 
--> zum Releasetag gekauft 
--> am selben Tag Spielen nicht möglich.
--> Support ? Am anfang katstrophal
--> Probleme mit der Abrechnung bei div. Spielern
--> Endcontetnt ? Untere Blackrockspitze
--> Grafikprobleme ? Natürlich nicht! Denn WoW war nie darauf ausgelegt high-end Maschienen zu bedienen.
--> Item/Rüstungsgegenstände ? Ach ja D0

Soviel erstmal dazu. 

Natürlich "hätte" AoC/Funcom auch aus den Fehlern seiner Konkurenz lernen können/müssen und von Anfang an 200 Kundendienstler / 200 Techniker/Admins usw. einführen können.

Das Spiel bis in die Unendlichkeit testen und 2012 freigeben können.
Leider ist es aber auch so dass Onlinespiele Geld einbringen und nicht nur kosten sollen -- also muß irgendwann ein Start festgelegt werden.

Ob (nach knapp 3 Wochen) das Spiel so viel schlechter ist als die Konkurenz, will ich noch nicht beurteilen.

Fakt ist einfach: neues muß wachsen.

Da Fehler bei einem "Friendly User Test" meißt nicht durchweg entdeckt werden stellen sich diese nat. erst raus wenn wirklich viele Leute rangehen.
Und das ist nunmal i.d.R. der Tag des releases bzw. die Zeit danach.

Aber es liegt mit Sicherheit auch an der Streitkultur die hier so sehr gepflegt wird ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nat. muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden ob er sowas mitmacht oder nicht - allerdings kennen ich kein Produkt (in der IT- / TK Branche) was bei Release fehlerfrei gelaufen wäre/ist.

Gerne lass ich mich nat. hierzu blehren sollte einer Quellen haben die das gegenteil belegen.

Zusammenfassend:
Onlinespiele unterliegen einem stetigen Prozess. 
Wer perfekte "Spiele" will muß sich wohl auf Brett- oder (z.T.) Konsolenspiele verlagern.


----------



## Badumsaen (5. Juni 2008)

Nofel schrieb:


> meinen Hüftspeck bekomme ich einfach nicht wech, auch wenn ich 4 Tage die Woche Sport mach das ist 100% ein Bug


made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (5. Juni 2008)

FliX80 schrieb:


> Leute, ihr gebt Geld für etwas unfertiges aus und nehmt das so hin?



Ich sag es mal so:
Ich beschwere mich natürlich in den offiziellen Foren, trotzdem war mir relativ klar dass es nicht das perfekte Game wird wie von Funcom angepriesen war.

Das ist ungefähr so wie mit den Bauchweggürteln, den Putzmitteln und den supertollen Asia Messern aus dem Teleshop. Da weiss man ja auch dass Realität und werbung auseinanderklaffen und die Leute kaufen trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich schimpfe auch nicht zu knapp über Bugs, aber trotzdem macht mir AOC derzeit Spaß.


----------



## Lizard King (5. Juni 2008)

Was soll eigendlich dauernd die schön Rederei?

Wenn einem schon in den ersten Level auf der Tutorial Insel massive Fehler an den Kopf geknallt werden und es dann schon in der Mitte des Spiels an Content mangelt, dann kann man da nicht von einem Reiffe prozess reden.


Fakt ist, das was AOC jetzt ist, ist nur ein Bruchteil von dem was Versprochen/erhofft wurde.
Es ist eine bessere Presse Demo, _"hier schaut da Tortage, das Startgebiet, viele tolle Qeusts, alles voll vertont
und hier die Hauptstadt, wunderschön nicht?"_
Es wurde nicht ordentlich fertig entwickelt da sich FunCom denkt das die nötigen Finanziellen Mittel jetzt die Spieler über die nächsten Monate aufbringen sollen.

Level 80, rofl da hat sich wohl jemand übernommen.


----------



## Varnamys (5. Juni 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> Was soll eigendlich dauernd die schön Rederei?
> 
> Wenn einem schon in den ersten Level auf der Tutorial Insel massive Fehler an den Kopf geknallt werden und es dann schon in der Mitte des Spiels an Content mangelt, dann kann man da nicht von einem Reiffe prozess reden.
> 
> ...


Dann gib mir mal bitte ein paar Beispiele dieser "massiven Fehler" in/auf Tortage. Ich hatte nämlich irgendwie keinen... aber vielleicht bin ich ja auch die ganze Zeit mit Scheuklappen rumgelaufen. Also belehre mich bitte eines Besseren.

*in freudiger Erwartung zu Lizard King blickt*


----------



## bullybaer (5. Juni 2008)

So, ich hab gestern zum ersten mal ca. 5h am Stück gezockt und einen DT auf lvl 13 gebracht und noch so den einen oder anderen Char erstellt und mal kurz ausprobiert.

Das Spiel lief bei mir auf mittleren Einstellungen absolut flüssig und zufriedenstellend (Intel 8400 2x 3,0 GHz, Gainward 8800 GT 1GB, 3GB RAM undso). Hab das Spiel natürlich auf einer separaten jungfräulichen Partition installiert.

Bugs sind mir beim normalen solo lvl bisher eigentlich irgendwie gar keine aufgefallen.

Mir gefällt das Spiel bisher wirklich sehr gut, wobei ich jetzt natürlich noch nichts zum Gruppenspiel sagen kann. 
Vorerst werde ich bei WoW wohl kürzer treten und mich eher AoC widmen, einfach auch weils was Neues ist.


----------



## Nofel (5. Juni 2008)

ich mag Lizard King ^^

Sein Beiträge versüßen mir meine Mittagspause und die zeit in der mein Rechner nicht mehr will weil er die Scheiß exceltabellen nicht bearbeiten kann (50MB +6*40MB die über Makkros berechnet werden gleich 30min Untätigkeit) 

Es wurde nie gesagt das alles Vertont wird. Man erreicht 80  und man kann Verdammt viele Quest machen und ich denke wenn man alle Quest macht dann auch ohne zu grinden.

Kneipenschlägerei ist wirklich schade drum.
Was wurde sonst noch versprochen?  Ach ja die 1000 anderen Sachen wo ich gerade nicht auf dem Namen komme aber ja da war bestimmt noch was.


Mein Freund schimpfte auch über AoC am We hab ich ihn meinen alten PC ausgeliehen. Etwas schlechter wie seiner allerdings ne Neuinstallation, neue Treiber etc. Er war begeistert jetzt hat er seinen Rechner neu aufgesetzt und siehe da diverse Problem einfach weg. Schnellerer Zonenwechsel. Keine 20 sek mehr sondern 5-10 sek. Viel Probleme liegen einfach an den Maschinen der Leute wenn es um Performance geht.


----------



## detolicious (5. Juni 2008)

Funcom erinnert mich stark an CrimsonCow, wem "Loki" etwas sagt weiss wovon ich rede. Eien kaum bekannte Spieleschmiede preist das UBER-Spiel an und was rauskommt ist eher Pfui als Hui. Unfertig, nicht durchdacht. Kurzum: Bei dem Qualitätsmanagement wurde gespart. 

Verständlich, da Publisher EA sicherlich gepusht hat um den Titel auf dem Markt zu haben und der Leidtragende ist nunmal der Endverbraucher. Funcom mit Dreck zu beschmeissen ist auch nicht das richtige, diese brauchen nun doppelt starke Nerven, da ein regelrechter Patch-Marathon bevor steht. Es ist einfach traurig, dass es EA und Funcom nicht fertig bringen, den Titel zu verschieben um anständige und brauchbare Arbeit abzuliefern. 

Ich verkaufe einem Kunden auch nicht halbfertige Produkte, aber da EA gross genug ist kann man es sich leisten. Solche Aktionen resultieren dann aber meistens darin, dass man von Firmen wie Funcom kaum mehr etwas hört.

Aber gehen wir aufs Spiel ein:

Leider Gottes läuft das Spiel sehr instabil, es ist weniger ein laufen, sondern vielmehr ein vor sich hinfallen. klar gibt es einige welche sagen "bei mir läuft es super" wenn man genauer hinhört kriegt man dann aber auch Sachen wie "ja ich krieg schon auch manchmal crit errors". AOC hat dringenden Verbesserungsbedarf, das kann an dieser Stelle keiner abstreiten - dies zu tun wäre realitätsfremd. Es war klar, dass ein Spiel nicht auf anhieb perfekt sein kann, schon garnicht ein MMOG. Aber das wäre im Betracht auf balancing auch garnicht schlimm, wenn dann aber etliches an content fehlt oder die Spielwelt fehlerhaft ist, dann ist dies eine andere Liga.

Übers balancing will ich mich garnicht auslassen das wäre im momentanen Stadium zu verfrüht. mages und archer sind von Grund auf bei jedem MMOG die "owner-class" bis sie vom NERF-Hammer getroffen werden.

Weiter mit gameplay und content, letzterer fehlt einfach zu oft, so sind quests teilweise nur als "epic" zu beeneden, weil diese auf normal fehlerhaft sind. Der Tag/Nacht Modus oder besser single/multiplayer find ich ne ganz nette Idee man hat etwas an Handlung und story und kann dann wieder zu tag switchen um mit seinen kumpels zu zocken. Das wurde ganz gut gelöst, kann man nix zu sagen.

AOC hat Potential, sicherlich... aber so manch ein Spiel hat oder hatte Potential aber es kommt halt auf das Team an welches dran werkelt (siehe Light&Dark, hatte Potential, wurde aber total vergeigt). Content ist bei einem MMOG halt wichtig um die Leute bei der Stange zu halten und den Sammlergeist und den Eroberungs- und Entdeckungs-drang zu fördern. 

Abschliessend zu sagen ist; Ich zahle nicht ein Spiel und eine monatliche Gebühr um ein Beta-Tester zu sein, das sollten sich etliche Spieleschmieden bzw. Publisher hinter die Ohren schreiben. AOC hätte besser noch 1-2 Monate Entwicklungszeit eingezogen und sich dann von einer etwas besseren Seite gezeigt. 


PS: Das Problem mit der lokalisation bzw. synchronisation ... zu behaupten, dass man mit 18+ englisch verstehen sollte ist keine gültige Aussage. Wäre dies der Fall, so hätte man auf eine deutsche Version ganz verzichten können. Wenn ich eine Sprachausgabe ankündige darf ich als Endverbraucher erwarten, dass diese vollständig ist alles andere ist totaler Schwachsinn und könnte in keinem, sei es Produktions- oder Dienstleistungsbetrieb, mit solchen Gründen abgespiesen werden. Ich habe mir die UK Version besorgt, da ich von Zensur bzw. Veränderung vom Originalspiel oder von den meisten Synchros nichts halte. 

mfg
D


----------



## Nagroth (5. Juni 2008)

AoC befindet sich nach der Beta-Test Phase nun in der Gamma-Test Phase. Nur das diese Phase Geld kostet. 
Ärgerlich für die AoC Cummunity.


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (5. Juni 2008)

Das Spiel ist Bugverseucht? Okay denn glaube ich das ich das Spiel mit geschlossenen Augen gespielt habe denn Bugs hat das Spiel keine Frage aber das es komplett verseucht ist ist mir nicht aufgefallen aber wahrscheinlich bin ich nicht qualifiziert genug diese zu erkennen wie einige andere User hier im Forum die jeden einzelnen Bug (auch wenn keiner vorhanden ist der wird denn einfach mal dazugedichtet damit man was zu argumentieren hat) finden.

Jeder der meint weil IHM das Spiel nicht gefällt es in einem öffentlichen Forum komplett schlecht ausehen zu lassen sollte mal überlegen ob bei ihm etwas falsch gepolt ist.. Jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack und ich finde es den Leuten unfair gegenüber die Interesse an dem Spiel haben sie so sehr mit euren mehr oder weniger glaubwürdigen Bugstorys einzuschüchtern so das sie keine Lust haben das Spiel zu spielen weil ihr es so schön schlecht gemacht habt.
Die einen mögen lieber "Baby im Wunderland" spielen und die anderen lieber "Mighty Mutant Slam Battle" aber nur weil man das andere nicht spielen mag weils einem nicht gefällt hat man noch lange nicht das recht das andere in der Art zu beschimpfen/schlecht zu reden wie es in diesem Thread getan wird.

Und denn wird oft davon geredet das das Spiel nicht fertig ist.... Natürlich ist das nicht fertig, denn es ist schier undmöglich ein Online-Spiel abzuliefern was komplett bis ins kleinste Detail fertig ist. Zum einen weils einen Riesigen Umfang an Spielinhalten gibt und zum anderen weil hinter jeden Entwickler ein Investor sitzt und darauf wartet das seine Investitionen Früchte tragen und er von hinten immer schön druck ausübt das es schnellstmöglich aufm Markt landet. Und wenn der den Geldhahn zudreht denn ist Sense... Denn muss das Spiel raus oder es wird wieder verworfen. also hört auf Funcom anzukreiden SIE hätten es unfertig auf den Markt gebracht. 

Meine objektive Meinung zum Spiel:

Das Spiel ist spielbar, es macht Spaß, es könnten noch einige Sachen behoben verbessert werden aber das kommt noch, Riesiges potenzial sich mehr als nur am Markt zu etablieren.


----------



## chainsawKiller (5. Juni 2008)

Nagroth schrieb:


> AoC befindet sich nach der Beta-Test Phase nun in der Gamma-Test Phase. Nur das diese Phase Geld kostet.
> Ärgerlich für die AoC Cummunity.


keiner hat mich gezwungen AoC zu kaufen, keiner wird mich zwingen es weiter zu spielen und monatliche Kosten zu bezahl, dennoch tu ichs...
Warum?
Weil auch wenn viel Falsch gemacht wurde, noch verbuggt ist, noch nicht vorhanden ist oder nicht das ist was versprochen wurde...
Was übrig bleibt ist immernoch ein gutes Spiel, wer das so sieht spielts weiter, alle anderen nicht.
Ich spiele lieber jetzt ein verbuggtes spiel als noch 3 Monate zu warten und dan ein etwas weniger verbuggtes Spiel zu bekommen.
Besser etwas zu tun und dabei etwas Ärger, als gar nichts zu tun...
Is meine Meinung.
...


----------



## Nofel (5. Juni 2008)

> Leider Gottes läuft das Spiel sehr instabil, es ist weniger ein laufen, sondern vielmehr ein vor sich hinfallen. klar gibt es einige welche sagen "bei mir läuft es super" wenn man genauer hinhört kriegt man dann aber auch Sachen wie "ja ich krieg schon auch manchmal crit errors". AOC hat dringenden Verbesserungsbedarf, das kann an dieser Stelle keiner abstreiten - dies zu tun wäre realitätsfremd. Es war klar, dass ein Spiel nicht auf anhieb perfekt sein kann, schon garnicht ein MMOG. Aber das wäre im Betracht auf balancing auch garnicht schlimm, wenn dann aber etliches an content fehlt oder die Spielwelt fehlerhaft ist, dann ist dies eine andere Liga.



Was ja wohl eine Glatte lüge ist. Ich hab vielleicht von 2-3 der Leute aus meiner Gilde gehört das der Client abstürzt. Ein Gebiet wurde wohl kaputgepatcht, was allerdings auch schon wieder geht. Sonst konnten abstürze immer mit den neusten Nforce-Treibern behoben werden oder damit das mehr Arbeitsspeicher gekauft wurde.

Fehlender Inhalt wie muss ich mir das vorstellen einfach irgendwo ein loch in der Landschaft?  Quest können es nicht sein, wenn man alles mitnimmt und auch in Instancen geht kommt man gut ohne grinden voran auch wenn man eine inst vielleicht 2 mal machen muss. Aber da du ja schon 80 bist kannst du das bestimmt besser beurteilen.


----------



## MF2888 (5. Juni 2008)

detolicious schrieb:


> Funcom erinnert mich stark an CrimsonCow, wem "Loki" etwas sagt weiss wovon ich rede. Eien kaum bekannte Spieleschmiede preist das UBER-Spiel an und was rauskommt ist eher Pfui als Hui. Unfertig, nicht durchdacht. Kurzum: Bei dem Qualitätsmanagement wurde gespart.
> 
> Verständlich, da Publisher EA sicherlich gepusht hat um den Titel auf dem Markt zu haben und der Leidtragende ist nunmal der Endverbraucher. Funcom mit Dreck zu beschmeissen ist auch nicht das richtige, diese brauchen nun doppelt starke Nerven, da ein regelrechter Patch-Marathon bevor steht. Es ist einfach traurig, dass es EA und Funcom nicht fertig bringen, den Titel zu verschieben um anständige und brauchbare Arbeit abzuliefern.
> 
> ...



Ist mir neu das Age of Conan von EA gepublisht wird. EIDOS verdammt, du denkst auch du kaufst dir nen Mercedes obwohls nur nen Fiat ist was? LOL


----------



## Niak (5. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Alles was ich sagen wollte liest du hier...
> 
> http://www.olnigg.de/jahr2008/olg149.htm



Das trifft wirklich den Nagel auf den Kopf


----------



## chainsawKiller (5. Juni 2008)

Nofel schrieb:


> Fehlender Inhalt wie muss ich mir das vorstellen einfach irgendwo ein loch in der Landschaft?



Ja einfach löcher, da kriechen sogar noch Frostwürmer raus, ganz schlimm sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redspark (5. Juni 2008)

Mir fällt zu all dem nur eins ein...Für nen Diamanten muss man sich durch viel dreck wühlen,und richtig wertvoll is er erst wenn er geschliffen wurde...


----------



## detolicious (5. Juni 2008)

Clippingfehler sind ebenfalls bugs und unter content kann sehr vieles fallen das heisst nicht, dass irgendwo Löcher in der Landschaft sind (OMFG). Will mir hier irgendwer im Ernst sagen, dass AOC ein komplettes und einwandfreies Spiel ist? Es geht nicht darum das Spiel schlecht zu machen, aber man sollte die Rosa Brille absetzen und das ganze etwas objektiv betrachten. 

Klar läuft eis bei den einen, bei den anderen aber nicht. Man muss die ganze Masse betrachten nicht nur Kumpel A und B.

Das Spiel hat Potential, aber es kommt darauf an was daraus gemacht wird. Man hätte sich aber das ganze sparen können, wäre man nicht so Release-Geil gewesen. Unter testen versteh ich etwas anderes, klar wer sich nur auf eine schöne Optik beschränkt bei dem ist alles in Ordnung. Solche aktionen noch schönreden zu wollen ist schlicht und ergreiffend dumm. Sonst setzt man dem Spieler bald jeden Müll hin, gekauft wird es sowieso und der Markt ist bald überschwemmt. Erinnerungen an Sacred, Loki, Gothic 3, usw... werden wach, alles Titel mit Potential hätte man sich nur Zeit genommen. 


Ps: Obs Publisher A oder B ist ebenfalls völlig egal, inhaltlich trifft es die Sache immernoch auf den Punkt.


----------



## Earthfury (5. Juni 2008)

detolicious schrieb:


> Das Spiel hat Potential, aber es kommt darauf an was daraus gemacht wird.



Fast mehr gibts eigentlich nicht zu Sagen, und allen "Spielt das nicht, es ist Sch...! Rufern" zum trotz machts mir Spass.


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Juni 2008)

detolicious schrieb:


> Clippingfehler sind ebenfalls bugs und unter content kann sehr vieles fallen das heisst nicht, dass irgendwo Löcher in der Landschaft sind (OMFG). Will mir hier irgendwer im Ernst sagen, dass AOC ein komplettes und einwandfreies Spiel ist? Es geht nicht darum das Spiel schlecht zu machen, aber man sollte die Rosa Brille absetzen und das ganze etwas objektiv betrachten.


Es gibt Leute, die wollen es einfach nicht wahr haben, dass es noch andere ausser sie selbst gibt, die AoC spielen und bei denen es nunmal nicht so oberkrass "auf ultra high mit 70FPS durchgängig" (das was man schon so gelesen hat) läuft.

Andere leugnen vielleicht auch einfach, dass sie schon über Bugs gestolpert sind (spontan verzerrende Brusttexturen in Dialogen mit weibl. NPCs, flackernde Fragezeichen im Inventar (ATI-Besitzer)) oder haben so einen geringen Anspruch auf Gegenleistung für ihr Geld, dass alles hingenommen wird.


----------



## Nofel (5. Juni 2008)

Naklar sehe ich es Objektiv. 
Ziel werde 80 hau ein paar Bosse um und hab Spaß. Spaß hab ich ein 80er ist mir gestern entgegen geritten und Bosse haben auch schon welche umgehauen. Ziel erfüllt tolles Spiel.

Es könnten ein paar mehr Quest's sein. Aber grinden ist ein Möglichkeit in einem Spiel voranzukommen und da nicht auch einmal eine komplett Gegend  fehlt, oder  wie ein loch aus der Karte gestanzt ist, wollten es die Entwickler wohl so. Wenn sie jetzt auf die Spieler hören (was ja irgendeiner der Leiter gesagt hat) und mehr Quests einbauen ist das doch ein + für AoC, weil 80 erreicht man auch schon jetzt.

Spaß ist für jeden etwas anderes. Ich erfreue mich an tierischen Qualen, las mich jeden Abend  auspeitschen, deswegen mach mir auch AoC Spaß.
Ach ne halt, es macht mir Spaß weil es toll aus sieht, tolle Questtexte hat, auf die man auch etwas eingehen kann (auch wenn es nichts bringt), einige gute Ideen hat und keine Ahnung warum noch aber es fühlt sich einfach gut an. Darum gibt es uns Menschen ja noch, weil sich einige Sachen einfach gut anfühlen. Peitschen vielleicht nicht gerade^^.

Hätte man gesagt wir verschieben es um 2 Monate dann wären 90% der Leute die jetzt über AoC meckern auch hier gewesen und hätten rum geheult wie gemein FC und das die ganz ganz Doof sind.

Na ja wir Deutschen konnten schon immer auf hohen Niveau rum heulen. (Österreicher und Schweitzer sind auch nicht besser)


----------



## detolicious (5. Juni 2008)

vielleicht stelle ich zu hohe erwartungen an ein spiel. aber ich denke einfach, dass ich für mein geld anständige gegenleistung verlangen kann. bei den meisten spielekäufen ist dies auch der fall aber hier war ich zu sehr enttäuscht. soll kein rumgeheule sein, ich gebe lediglich meine meinung ab. ich will auch keinen davon abhalten sich das spiel zu kaufen, es ist sowieso besser wenn man sich selbst ein bild davon macht. 

das es etliche negativ stimmen gegeben hätte bei einem release verzug, das ist ganz klar. aber ich würde mir echt mehr "when it's done" nennungen wünschen.


----------



## Pymonte (5. Juni 2008)

ich find es toll wie manche Spieler hier sagen:

JA, das Spiel hat Bugs
Ja, das Spiel hat endgame-Probleme
Ja, das Spiel hat Level-Probleme
Ja zu allen Fehlern.

Aber: nicht NEIN zum Spiel. Natürlich, ich kann auch einen Job haben wo mir täglich das Gehalt gekürzt wird, eine Wohnung haben die kein Dach hat und einen Vermieter der mich täglich verprügelt und das alles hinnehmen. Oder ich wehre mich und versuche etwas zu ändern.

Aber ist ja euer Geld, bezahlt schön weiter für halbgares Essen und lebt euren Traum, vielleicht kriegt ihr ja doch keine Magenerkrankung.

so lol

Pymonte


----------



## Kazabeth (5. Juni 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> ich find es toll wie manche Spieler hier sagen:
> 
> JA, das Spiel hat Bugs
> Ja, das Spiel hat endgame-Probleme
> ...



Hm, dann dürfte man ja gar nichts spielen .oO

Ich lol mal zurück.


----------



## Nofel (5. Juni 2008)

Achtung Autovergleich:

Kann man für den Preis eines Fiats einen Ferrari erwarten? Spieler bezahlen nicht mehr wie 50&#8364; da ist eine Schmerzgrenze. Aber es wird immer mehr erwartet von einem neuen Spiel. Also müssen neue Sachen eingebaut werden, was wieder Geld kostet. Dieses Geld muss irgendwo eingespart werden. Entweder ich Streiche Funktionen die mittlerweile zum Standard gehören (Tabula rasa, Auktionshaus, Postkasten, Reittiere) oder ich muss bei der QS etwas sparren. (ist cool um in China auf dem Markt Bagger zu verkaufen, werden Schweißnähte nur zweimal staat 5 mal geschweißt, Rohrbruchsicherungen gibt es nicht, Gegengewichte mit Beton ausgegossen und noch ein paar Sachen mehr).

Ist also ganz Normal und wir sind dran schuld. Entweder wir erwarten weniger oder Bezahlen mehr. Ich will beides nicht also bin ich damit zufrieden was ich bekomme und erst recht wenn das so ein feines Stück Software ist wie AoC was wirklich wenig Fehler hat wenn man es mit ähnlichen Spielen vergleicht

@Pymonte

schon eine eigene Wohnung? Wenn ja, beim Einzug hat ein Fenster gezogen Fliesen im Badezimmer kaputt gewesen? Ja. Dann hast du bestimmt sofort die Koffer wieder gepackt.


----------



## FliX80 (5. Juni 2008)

@Nofel

Dein Vergleich hinkt. Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen.

Dieses Spiel hat mehr, als 50€ gekostet. Nur am Rande.


----------



## chainsawKiller (5. Juni 2008)

FliX80 schrieb:


> @Nofel
> 
> Dein Vergleich hinkt. Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen.
> 
> Dieses Spiel hat mehr, als 50€ gekostet. Nur am Rande.



Du wirst keinen Vergleich anstellen können der genau passt.
Aber die Grundaussage find ich auf jeden Fall besser wie die 
von Pymonte


----------



## detolicious (5. Juni 2008)

ich verzichte bei einem mmog gerne auf etwas grafikpracht wenn ich dafür stabilität und content kriege. 

meunungen gehen auseinander, sollen sie ja auch sonst wäre es übelst langweilig. für mich wirkt es noch "unfertig" deshalb gebe ich der sache noch etwas zeit bevor ich wieder reinschaue. es kann sich durchaus zu einem titel etablieren welcher sich auch in 2 jahren noch fest an der spitze hält, aber es kann genauso schnell in der versenkung verschwinden und in ein paar monaten spricht kaum mehr einer davon. was dem titel nicht zu wünschen wäre weil die ideen frischen wind ins MMOG business bringen.


----------



## FliX80 (5. Juni 2008)

chainsawKiller schrieb:


> Du wirst keinen Vergleich anstellen können der genau passt.
> Aber die Grundaussage find ich auf jeden Fall besser wie die
> von Pymonte



Okay, da gebe ich dir Recht. Jeder Vergleich hinkt irgendwo.

Aber nehmen wir uns das Gerüst. Das heißt hier: Qualitätssicherung, Aussagen zum Produkt.

Die Qualitätssicherung hat hier nicht wirklich gut gearbeitet, das ist einfach ein Fakt. Ich kann nicht ein Produkt veröffentlichen, dem Inhalte fehlen, die versprochen wurden. Ich gehörte zu denen, die sich auf Grund gewisser Werbeaussagen die CE mit EA gekauft haben. 

Das ist der Punkt, der mich persönlich ärgert. Ein Produkt gekauft zu haben, dass sich als Ente entpuppt hat. Das Ganze auch noch ohne Rückgaberecht!
Zudem gehörte ich zu dem Kreis, dem ungerechtfertigt Geld abgebucht wurde. Auch das ist nicht in Ordnung. In meinen Augen sogar etwas verbrecherisch. Aber ich bin kein Jurist.

In einem Thread schrieb ich ja schon, dass in anderen Branchen einfach unmöglich ist, so etwas als fertiges Produkt einem Kunden zu verkaufen.
Mal aus meinen Bereich (BauIng). Verspreche dem Kunde, dass eine Brücke x m lang sein wird, eine Verkehrslast von y Tonnen aushält, etc... 

Ich "baue" die Brücke aber sagen dann dem Kunden: Ach... Sie hält doch nur eine max. Last von z Newton. Aber keine Sorge, beim nächsten Patch besser ich das aus. Sie haben aber ja schon eine fast fertige Brücke, nur können sie sie halt nicht in dem von ihnen projektiertem Rahmen nutzen. Macht aber nix, wie gesagt, hier ist ihre Brücke. Ganz nebenbei Buche ich noch ein paar Euro von seinem Konto ab, weil mir danach ist.

Der Kunde würde mich zum Teufel jagen, Regresspflichtig machen, etc... 

Oder ich verschweige dem Kunden die fehlenden Eigenschaften. Was passiert? Ich lande im Knast auf Grund von Betrug.

Ich weiß, wieder ein Vergleich... Aber ich denke, dieser umschreibt das Problem sehr gut, dass es bei AoC gibt.


----------



## chainsawKiller (5. Juni 2008)

FliX80 schrieb:


> Zudem gehörte ich zu dem Kreis, dem ungerechtfertigt Geld abgebucht wurde. Auch das ist nicht in Ordnung. In meinen Augen sogar etwas verbrecherisch. Aber ich bin kein Jurist.



Ham die das Geld nicht zurück überwiesen?

Mitm rest hast irgendwo schon recht, ich sag auch nicht das ich Funcom 
besonders toll finde oder sowas aber ich find das was da ist doch recht in Ordnung,
und hoff einfach das da noch mehr kommt,
bin eigentlich nicht der Typ der lange über ne Sache rum jammer, wenns nix bringt.
Entweder ich bin zufrieden und spiels oder nicht und ich kündige es aber rumjammern bringt keiner was ...


----------



## FliX80 (5. Juni 2008)

chainsawKiller schrieb:


> Ham die das Geld nicht zurück überwiesen?



Sicherlich kam mein Geld zurück. Der Punkt ist vielmehr, dass es überhaupt abgebucht wurde. 
Bei Geld hört irgendwo die Freundschaft einfach auf. Man macht sowas einfach nicht. 

Lange rummotzen tu ich auch nicht. Mein Abo ist gekündigt und das Spiel seit über einer Woche im Regal. 

Mir unverständlich ist einfach die gefühlte Blauäugigkeit einiger, bzw. es einfach schön zu reden. 

Aber gut, jedem das seine. Wer Spaß hat, soll es spielen. Mir ist der Spaß an dem Spiel einfach viel zu schnell vergangen.


----------



## Nofel (5. Juni 2008)

@FliX80

Der Vergleich mit der Brücke hingt auch. Aber egal.
Dann wenn du Marketingfachleute beauftragst um PR für dein Projekt zu machen dann kommen auch aussagen wie vergoldete Geländer könnte man machen und wir könnten die Brück freitragend bauen, auch wenn das nur Spinnerrein waren, wird aber bestimmt mit Werbung  gemacht. Außerdem wann ist ein Großprojekt mit dem Geld ausgekommen. Spacepark in Bremen, Tiefwasserhafen die Verbrauchen Millionen mehr wie eigentlich geplant ist. Außerdem müssen in 90% der Projekt noch Sachen nachgebessert werden.

und schönreden tun die wenigsten. Die Aussage ist, zumindest bei mir. Besser als der Rest zum Start. Ohne Probleme lauffähig und nach Level 20 kommt nicht einfach ein triste Betonwüste


----------



## detolicious (5. Juni 2008)

Nofel schrieb:


> ... dann kommen auch aussagen wie vergoldete Geländer könnte man machen und wir könnten die Brück freitragend bauen, ...



zwischen "man könnte (das so und so machen)"  und "es wird (diese features beinhalten)" ist ein beträchtlicher unterschied. der teufel ist ein eichhörnchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nofel (5. Juni 2008)

detolicious schrieb:


> zwischen "man könnte (das so und so machen)"  und "es wird (diese features beinhalten)" ist ein beträchtlicher unterschied. der teufel ist ein eichhörnchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 sicher das sie gesagt haben zum releas?

PS. Bei Marketingleuten hört sich das dann nach Freitragende brücke mit goldenen Geländern. *

*sofern jemand die Mehrkosten bezahlt und wir genügend Zeit haben sollten(das natürlich ganz klein)


----------



## Petroo (5. Juni 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> ich find es toll wie manche Spieler hier sagen:
> 
> JA, das Spiel hat Bugs
> Ja, das Spiel hat endgame-Probleme
> ...



Ja und?
Musst du es spielen?
Nein...also...
Dann nerv nicht mit deiner unnötigen Metapher....jedem das seine

"so lol"
haha


----------



## Doenerman (5. Juni 2008)

Also, ich muß ehrlich sagen:


Mir macht es total Spass !!!


Klar sind einzelne Bugs enthalten, die werden aber sicherlich ausgebügelt.

Und mit den Mods einfach Geil.

Ich hatte 2 WoW Accounts, und habe inzwischen eins auf Eis gelget um weiter AoC zu spielen.

Ich weiß nicht was dieses Jammern, soll?

Gezungen wird doch keiner ?


----------



## Galadrel (5. Juni 2008)

FliX80 schrieb:


> Sicherlich kam mein Geld zurück. Der Punkt ist vielmehr, dass es überhaupt abgebucht wurde.
> Bei Geld hört irgendwo die Freundschaft einfach auf. Man macht sowas einfach nicht.
> 
> Lange rummotzen tu ich auch nicht. Mein Abo ist gekündigt und das Spiel seit über einer Woche im Regal.
> ...



Nun zu dir muss ich jetzt auch mal was sagen ohne dich persönlich angreifen zu wollen.

Wenn ich mir deine Sig anschaue dann is ja wohl logisch was dein Favorite MMORPG is. Wie lang hast du das Spiel gespielt(AoC)? 

Und warum behauptest du einfach so das Spiel kostet weit über 50€? Alle aus meiner Gilde aus WoW haben sich das Spiel gekauft und sie bezahlten ALLE 
genau 49.99€ dafür? Vielleicht wars bei dir ne CE oder keine Ahnung.

Nun zu den die behaupten das wir alles schönreden. Ich habe mittlerweile ca 30 Stunden mit diesem Spiel verbracht. +

TONNENWEISE BUGS-------> Hm lustig das gröbste das mir passiert ist war das ich in der Grafik stecken blieb und somit porten musste. EINMAL shit happens

EWIG LANGE LADEZEITEN--> Auch interessant vor allem weil ich noch nie ne Ladezeit hatte die länger als 10sek gedauert hatte und da liegt der schnitt eher im Bereich um die 5sek.

ES IST EINE FRECHHEIT WIE UNFERTIG DAS SPIEL IST---->UND WAS WAR MIT WORLD OF WARCRAFT??????????

Heute ist WoW das erfolgreichste MMORPG (wobei es das RPG eigentlich nicht verdient hat und nein ich hasse WoW nicht sondern habs selber auch lange gespielt) weil es einfach gereift ist die letzten 3 Jahre.

Liebe Leute denkt doch mal zurück vor 3 Jahren. Lootbugs, HORRENDE SPAWNRATEN (ich sag nur Redrige Gulasch) usw.

Lasst AoC noch 6 Monate in Ruhe und gebt dem Spiel zeit zu reifen! Für alle die WoW lieber haben, geht zurück auf euren Realm und lvlt dort weiter ohne andere Spiele mit Gewalt schlechtzumachen


----------



## staran (5. Juni 2008)

Galadrel schrieb:


> Nun zu dir muss ich jetzt auch mal was sagen ohne dich persönlich angreifen zu wollen.
> 
> Wenn ich mir deine Sig anschaue dann is ja wohl logisch was dein Favorite MMORPG is. Wie lang hast du das Spiel gespielt(AoC)?
> 
> ...


Einfach nur ein LoL!


----------



## Varnamys (5. Juni 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> ich find es toll wie manche Spieler hier sagen:
> 
> JA, das Spiel hat Bugs
> Ja, das Spiel hat endgame-Probleme
> ...


Du hast in deiner Aufzählung ja auch etwas vergessen:
Ja, das Spiel macht Spaß.

Zumindest mir und das in großem Maße. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muss ja nicht jedem so gehen, das ist aber _Geschmackssache_


----------



## Foschbor (5. Juni 2008)

Auch ich habe mir fast direkt von Anfang an das Spiel gekauft, weil ich einfach nach einer Alternative zu bestehenden Spielen gesucht habe.

Zum Positiven: 

Das Kampfsystem IST innovativ. Ob es jetzt wirklich eine tolle neue Herausforderung darstellt sei mal dahin gestellt. Aber es hat Potential und KANN zukünftig sicher noch ausgebaut werden.

Die Grafik IST genial und entspricht dem was heutztage technisch machbar ist. Die Atmosphäre ist *von der Grafik * her dichter und es macht Spaß sich einfach nur umzuschauen und die Detailtreue der Natur zu genießen.

ABER:
Das Spiel ist technisch unfertig. Selbst mit extrem guter Hardwareausstattung und ordentlicher Leitungsanbindung sind Lag-Spitzen und gnadenlose FPS-Drops keine Seltenheit und bringen das Spiel an den Rand der Unspielbarkeit. Dazu kommen die ewig langen Ladezeiten, die das bißchen Spielatmosphäre vollends wegdrücken.

Die teilweise als spannend und packend verkaufte Story durch den Dialog mit den NPCs ist sicher was für Adventuretypen, aber mir ist das deutlich zu langweilig. Nach ein paar Stunden klicke ich mich nur noch mit 1 1 1... durch die Dialoge durch, weil ich keinen Bock auf die Erzählorgien habe. Außerdem: Was will ich mit instantiierten Anfangsgebieten? Da kann ich doch gleich ein Singleplayer RPG spielen.

Was mir aber wirklich fehlt ist der Inhalt, der nicht über Erzählungen kommt. Der sich aus den Ideen der Spielwelt zusammensetzt, der einem ein faszinierenden Schauder über den Rücken jagt, oder einfach nur für mehrere Stunden ein Lächeln auf die Lippen bringt ("Du nicht nehmen Kerze"). Das hat nichts mit Grafik zu tun (auch Schwarzweißfilme können supergut sein), das ist einfach eine Frage der Qualität des Konzepts und vor allem Qualität in der Umsetzung.

Das Spiel ist handwerklich auf schlechtem Niveau. Das muß man einfach akzeptieren. Vielleicht schafft es Funcom, dies noch in den nächsten Monaten deutlich zu verbessern. Zu wünschen wäre es, sonst ist das Spiel schneller tot, als jeder x-beliebige Shooter. Aber was einfach von der Basis her fehlt, ist die liebevolle Detailtiefe von Genregrößen, die dem Spiel unabhängig von dem "Ich will Hilevel werden und allen in den Hintern treten" einen Anreiz gibt sich den ganzen Tag darauf zu freuen abends den PC anzumachen.

Fazit: Ich habe das Spiel wieder eingemottet und warte auf WAR. Vielleicht kann sich AoC noch deutlich verbessern, dann bekommt es eine zweite Chance. Allein, mir fehlt der Glaube daran.


----------



## Chevvy (5. Juni 2008)

AoC macht Spaß, aber nur wenn Mama dir den High End Rechner kauft. 
Ich find den Kleinkindblocker Klasse!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shodan64 (5. Juni 2008)

Foschbor schrieb:


> Auch ich habe mir fast direkt von Anfang an das Spiel gekauft, weil ich einfach nach einer Alternative zu bestehenden Spielen gesucht habe.
> 
> Zum Positiven:
> 
> ...



Lagspitzen? Wohl ein T-Offline Kunde...
Frameeinbrüche? Kauf dir gescheite Hardware und miste mal dein System aus....
Ladezeiten? Was hast du für ne HDD?!
Keiner weint euch ne Träne nach.... ist genauso wie in WoW... da meinen irgendwelche Honks in den Foren theatralische Abschiedsreden zu schwingen... das interessiert keinen....mich nicht die anderen auch ned.
Irgendwie fehlen wohl den ganzen WehOhWeh Kindern selber der Endcontent....wohl S4 Geschrubbel und Sunwell zu langweilig.
HALT!!
Ne die haben nen neuen... AoC Bashing im buffed.de Forum.
Leute spielt euer Spiel was euch gefällt aus und Basta....
Das gegenseitige Gebashe langweilt langsam....   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## attake (5. Juni 2008)

ich find das AOC das momentan beste onlinespiel ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
klar es ist noch nicht ganz fertig aber is jetzt schon in summe gesehen hammergeil und kann wirklich jetzt schon problemlos gepsielt werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (5. Juni 2008)

shodan64 schrieb:


> Lagspitzen? Wohl ein T-Offline Kunde...


haben Kunden anderer Anbieter wie z.B. Chello durchaus auch.



shodan64 schrieb:


> Frameeinbrüche? Kauf dir gescheite Hardware und miste mal dein System aus....


Du musst ein Spiel schon so programmieren dass es auch auf halbwegs aktuellen Rechnern läuft. Ich bezweifle stark dass auch aktuelle Hardware 50vs50 Schlachten bewältigt.
Schon bei AO hat Funcom Performanceprobleme "gefixt" durch die Option "Keine Spieler anzeigen".



shodan64 schrieb:


> Ladezeiten? Was hast du für ne HDD?!


Ladezeiten hat jeder da man nunmal dauernd zonet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petroo (5. Juni 2008)

staran schrieb:


> Einfach nur ein LoL!



Jo sehr fundiert dein Post..
wieso ist denn nur ein lol?
er hat recht!


----------



## attake (5. Juni 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> haben Kunden anderer Anbieter wie z.B. Chello durchaus auch.
> 
> also ich hab keine lags oder verbindungsprobleme
> 
> ...



einfach ne neue schnelle fesptpallte x2 kaufen ( ~45.- pro platte )  und man hat nen durchsatz jenseits der 150mb  und damit eigentlich seer kurze ladezeiten ;D


----------



## Tikume (5. Juni 2008)

Warum nicht gleich 5 oder 6 und dazu ne Cray? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (5. Juni 2008)

Man schalte einfach zwei RAID 0 noch einmal zu einem RAID 1+0 zusammen, schon hat man akzeptable und für Age of Conan geeignete Transferraten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu noch ein Mainboard mit 2 Prozessorsockeln, die jeweils mit einem Core2Extreme QX9900 bestückt werden, die beiden Geforce 9800 GX2 für den QuadSLI-Betrieb und die (mindestens!!) 8 GByte RAM nicht zu vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dako4711 (5. Juni 2008)

also da muss ich jetzt auch mal meinen senf dazugeben, und erstmal flix80 recht geben, hab selbst ne firma und wenn du dich in anderen geschäftsbereichen so aufführst wie funcom bist du zu tode geklagt oder schlimmeres.., je mehr ich in den letzten tage so in den foren drüber les, desto mehr reg ich mich auf..

bin jetzt in aoc auf lvl 61 und muss sagen der anfang in tortage, echt geil gemacht, ok, kleinere bugs, beschissenes interface, performance etc. aber, ok, das feeling ist echt nice, kampfsystem mal was anderes.. kurz gesagt war bis lvl 20 echt begeistert.. hab gleich nach dem ersten abend meinen wow-account stillgelegt (yuhuu, nie mehr kara-marken-farmen, ihr full epics die in if posen könnt mich mal..) und war schon echt gespannt auf die welt ausserhalb..

und so ab lvl 25 war ich dann eigentlich mehr und mehr verärgert, ich mein ihr ganzen fanboys (is wirklich ned negativ gemeint) seit doch mal ehrlich, was funcom da derzeit macht ist ja kundenverarschung wie's ärger nimmer geht. 
da sind im vorfeld massiv von funcom beworbene (und zwar über den releasetag hinaus) features einfach ned implementiert bzw. dermassen unfertig das sie nicht brauchbar sind. und nicht nur irgendwelche kleinigkeiten, zu wenig quests, balancing probs oder so, sondern wesentliche spielelemente die vorher großartig breitgetreten wurden (PvP, "epische Schlachten"(haha, angemeldet oder auf 800 inzen verteilt..), Festungen belagern, DX10 unterstützung - und ich hab jetzt mal nur die sachen zitiert die auf der RS der verpackung stehen!!), von den ganzen anderen endlosen kleinigkeiten gar ned zu reden.. ich will hier gar ned ins detail gehen, wurde eh schon von unzähligen vorpostern geschrieben, mir geht's mehr um den umgang von funcom mit diesen dingen..

ich mein da veröffentlicht der gamedirector 2 wochen nach release nen gaaanz tollen brief wo er für "sommer" die dinge ankündigt die er 2 wochen zuvor noch zum releasetag versprochen hat.. und auch das nur teilweise.. und wow toll, sie werden die ärgsten bugs und idiotien die jeder halbblinde newbie-betatester nach 3h bemerkt, beheben.. im "sommer".. ganz sicher, vielleicht, wahrscheinlich, wir bemühen uns doch eh so... wie ernst man zeit-ankündigungen von funcom nehmen haben wir ja schon gesehen (ja, märz ging nicht, wir wollten ja ein perfektes spiel bringen, deshalb erst mai..haha)
das all die dinge die jetzt nicht oder nur sehr eingeschränkt funktioneren hat funcom mind. schon nen monat vor release gewusst, wenn nicht müssten dort nur leute mit nem iq von unter 80 arbeiten und des glaub i ned..

versteht mich ned falsch, halt aoc vom potential her für das absolut beste was es in diesem bereich derzeit gibt, und mit viel glück und wenn ned zu viele nach der gratiszeit abspringen werden die schon noch was geiles draus machen, aber wie funcom mit seinen kunden umgeht hab ich in dieser unverfrohrenheit schon lang nimmer gesehen.. die haben bis zum release wissentlich gelogen, da is EA wie wir in Ö sagen ja a lercherlschaas dagegen..

ich hätt überhaupt kein problem wenn funcom vor release ehrlich gewesen wäre.. kein geld mehr, publisher macht druck, müssen veröffentlichen, brauchen die kohle, was auch immer, die ersten 3 monate werden nur eingeschränkt laufen - mal ehrlich, die ganze community die in allen möglichsten foren sich seit monaten mit dem spiel beschäftigt, die hätten das alle sowieso gekauft, hätten nen riesigen bezahlten beta-test draus gemacht und in ein paar monaten wär das ding gut spielbar gewesen..
jetzt machen sie im prinzip auch nen öffentlichen beta-test, mit dem unterschied das sie jede menge kunden verprellt haben, die im besten fall vielleicht im herbst wieder mal vorbeischauen, im schlechtesten fall von funcom nix mehr wissen wollen

is doch ne absolute frechheit, da stellen sich die marketingheinis hin und versprechen/bewerben ein produkt von dem sie genau wissen das es so nicht in den handel kommt, und vielleicht wenn alles gut läuft in nem halben jahr so sein wird wie angekündigt..
mir fällt außer dem softwarebereich nix ein wo du sowas in dieser art und weise ohne ne flut von klagsdrohungen machen kannst..

und das ärgste finde ich das sich solche unverschämtheiten so viele leute auch noch einfach gefallen lassen, schlimmer, diese abzocker auch noch verteidigen.. macht ihr das sonst auch so? geht ihr zum händler, kauft n system mit ner gforce 9800gx2, kommt dann zuhause drauf das nur ne onbord graka mit 7mb shared memory drauf ist und sagt, ach, na das wird schon, der war so nett, ich hab ja eh schon so lang drauf gewartet, und wenn ich glück hab dann liefert er mir die gforce ja noch nach... unpackbar...

was mich daran so ärgert is das ihr mit dieser einstellung den ganzen abzockern auch noch recht gebt, und die natürlich keinerlei druck haben sowas beim nächsten mal besser zu machen (is ja ned nur ein funcom/eidos problem, da gibts ja auch andere spezialisten..), funcom hätt halt a bisserl mehr geld in die qualität und a bisserl weniger ins werbebudget stecken sollen..


.. und nur kurz zu den ganzen wow vergleichen, also ich weiß nicht bei welchen release ihr wart, klar da waren öfter mal die server down, lags in hülle und fülle, bugs sowieso, aber der grundlegende spielcontent war von 1-60 durchgängig vorhanden, alle wichtigen sachen haben funktioniert.. und ned bös sein wow release war vor? 3 jahren?, oder noch länger her?weiß gar nimmer genau.. also wenn jetzt funcom diesselben/schlimmere fehler macht als die schneestürmler damals (v.a. was serverperformance betrifft) dann sind se einfach a bisserl dämlich..  spiel auf meinem system crysis in 1600er auflösung mit 4xAA und so ziemlich allem aufgedreht was geht (nur testmäßig, das spiel selber find ich zum kotzen) mit >40 fps, und bei aoc ruckelts wie sau sobald mehr als 3 spieler in sichtweite sind.. is ja lächerlich..

alles in allem tut's mir echt leid um des spiel, fürcht das wird so wie eq2 enden, irgendwann mal endlich gut zum spielen aber halt nur ein nischenprogramm..

sry wenn ich mich hier ein bissl lang ausgelassen hab, aber die typen regen mich echt auf..hoff ich hab außer funcom/eidos sonst niemanden bleidigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab sowas ähnliches aber wesentlich kürzer und netter im offiziellem forum gepostet, nach 3h war's gelöscht, jaja, da sind schnell die burschen


nice day, viel spaß


ahhja, hab aoc 2x sehr günstig abzugeben, de version, eine noch mit gratiszeit ->bei interesse mail me, ich geh mal wieder marken farmen..


----------



## Vilkoxofo (5. Juni 2008)

Kurzum wer damit umgehen kann das dieses Spiel noch nicht ausgereift ist:

"Freue mich mal mit euch zu zocken!"

wer nicht:

"und tschüss!"


----------



## Klos1 (5. Juni 2008)

Also ich spiele auch Aoc seit offiziellem Release und es gefällt mir bisher sehr gut. Es hat auch wirklich viel Potenzial in meinen Augen. Trotzdem muss ich sagen, daß besonders Darko mit seinem Post in vielen Dingen einfach Recht hat.


----------



## DreiHaare (5. Juni 2008)

dako4711 schrieb:


> also da muss ich jetzt auch mal meinen senf dazugeben, und erstmal flix80 recht geben, hab selbst ne firma und wenn du dich in anderen geschäftsbereichen so aufführst wie funcom bist du zu tode geklagt oder schlimmeres.., je mehr ich in den letzten tage so in den foren drüber les, desto mehr reg ich mich auf..
> 
> bin jetzt in aoc auf lvl 61 und muss sagen der anfang in tortage, echt geil gemacht, ok, kleinere bugs, beschissenes interface, performance etc. aber, ok, das feeling ist echt nice, kampfsystem mal was anderes.. kurz gesagt war bis lvl 20 echt begeistert.. hab gleich nach dem ersten abend meinen wow-account stillgelegt (yuhuu, nie mehr kara-marken-farmen, ihr full epics die in if posen könnt mich mal..) und war schon echt gespannt auf die welt ausserhalb..
> 
> ...



Der beste Post zum Thema Funcom, den ich hier bis jetzt gelesen habe.
Absolut meine Meinung, dem habe ich nichts hinzu zu fügen.


----------



## Aleph (5. Juni 2008)

Das ganze erinnert mich irgendwie an den Start von Anarchy Online das war auch so eine halb fertige sache , hat bis zum ersten Addon gedauert dann war das Spiel Spielbar , typisch Funcom halt . Da ich lange zeit Anarchy Online gespielt habe denke kann ich mir eine Kritik an Funcom erlauben .) . Ich hoffe das AOC recht fix die fehlenden Bugfixes und Content bekommt .


----------



## DataSet001 (5. Juni 2008)

Aehm Herold? Geht das Wow Quest eigentlich schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  noe! 

Ne mal im ernst? Ist euch auch so langweilig?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shockatc (5. Juni 2008)

ich glaub die meisten haben nich geschnallt was ich mit meinem Post sagen wollt, und ich bereue es so "lange" nich hier reingeschaut zu haben... 

also jungs und mädels, hier die aufklärung auf das ihr heut nacht ruhig schlafen könnt:

ich wollte nicht sagen dass autohersteller perfekt sind und von anfang an die modelle von heute rausbrachten. geht ja auch in anbetracht der technologischen entwicklung nicht.
ich wollte euch nurmal vor augen führen (gut ich geb zu einige worte waren vllt bisschen unangebracht), wie "unintelligent" ihr seid, sonen müll zu verspeisen (sinngemäß sollte hier fressen stehen, aber bevor ihr wieder weint), den euch programmierer hier vorsetzen -aus welchen unerfindlichen gründen auch immer. 
und Programme mit autos zu vergleichen halt ich nicht wirklich für dumm, denn ich finde da gibt es einige parallelen. aber darauf will ich nicht, und ihr auch nicht, drauf eingehen. 
Die softwareentwickler geben euch hier ein produkt das - soweit ich das rauslesen kann (ich habs selbst nie gespielt)- völlig unfertig ist.
ihr wollt euch doch auch kein auto, oder brotmaschine, oder fahrrad, oder nehmt was ihr wollt als vergleichendes beispiel, kaufen dass bei der ersten benutzung auseinander fällt, oder? 
ich finds halt einfach nur traurig wie selbstverständlich ihr sowas hinnehmt. ok, klar, nobody´s perfect, aber muss man dann direkt "schrott" kaufen? ich denke nicht.

autohersteller (jaa ich weiss, ihr hasst den vergleich) verbringen ja auch erst wochen und monate damit ihre fahrzeuge auf fehler zu prüfen und diese auszumerzen, bevor der blechkasten auf der strasse rollt ... right? und dass das geld kostet is mir klar. nur frag ich mich, warum können das andere aber softwarehersteller nicht? haben die andere gesetze? 

ausserdem solltet ihr mal versuchen, die posts vom sinn her zu lesen und nicht akribisch auf rechtschreibfehler hin zu prüfen...

ich hoffe es is jetz wenigstens ein paar mehr von euch klar geworden was ich sagen wollte...
und nochmal für auch den größten taschentuch verschwender unter euch (damit sind die weiner gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) : Es tut mir leid wenn ich jemanden angegriffen habe oder sich jemand angegriffen fühlt.


----------



## DataSet001 (5. Juni 2008)

Versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz? "unintelligent" ist das nicht gleich dumm? 

Aber jetzt mal im ernst:
in die Ecke stell und xxxx
/castsequence reset=7 Arkanschlag, Versengen, Versengen, Versengen
/cast Eisblock

uih prima 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist dir aoc zu kompliziert, dann bleib doch bei wow  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ishbal (5. Juni 2008)

Dako 4711 ich bin ganz deiner Meinung, schön das du das mal so ausführlich geschrieben hast.

Aber trotzdem gitbs genug Leute die die knapp 15€ monatlich zahlen, normal solltes anders rum sein und Funcom die Betatester bezahlen^^

Naja ich schau es mir in den Weihnachtsferien vieleicht nochmal an. So wie es jetzt ist, ist mir mein sauer verdientes Geld und meine knappe Freizeit zu schade für den Betatest.


----------



## Enaide (5. Juni 2008)

Bloodytears schrieb:


> kritik ist gestattet aber keine ohne hintergrund
> *open*


haha genatzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  B2t.: das kampfsystem ist bei aoc einzigartig und die vrafik sehr übefzeugend. wafte noch etwas, dann wird fc bestimmt auch etwas gegen deine kretik unternehmen. weil teilweise bist du nicht der einzige mit diser meinung. btw weiß jemand wue man beim lg viewty absätze einfügt?


----------



## gz2k (6. Juni 2008)

naja nun lasst mal die kirche im dorf... aoc ist nicht schlecht und derzeit ne ziemlich gute wow alternative

was man funcom vorwerfen kann ist die extrem übertriebene PVP werbung, da das "innovative" pve-kampfsystem sich für pvp überhaupt 
nicht eignet, von dem ganzen weggelaufe/geflame/gelagge/ mal ganz zu schweigen^^


----------



## -Pantas- (6. Juni 2008)

STOP!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

AoC ist alles, aber nicht schlecht! Sicher, es hat Bugs, aber einen Aufruf an alle WoW´ler, die seid anfang an dabei waren.....erinnert ihr euch noch *kopfschüttel* und da hat keiner gesagt "örks...wie mies...." ...weils was komplett neues war.

AoC ist jetzt schon besser als viele andere MMORPG´s zusammen.

Fakt ist: Viele WoW´ler können, oder Aktzeptieren kein anderes System wie das was Schneesturm ihnen auftischt, und so wird immer verglichen. Und so wird ungewohntes mit schlecht verwechselt.
AoC hat seid der BETA schon Features, die bei vielen Spielen erst nach dem xtem Patch, teilweise halbfertig, nachgereicht wurden.
Und die anschuldigung, das der Support schlecht ist, ist auch an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Sicher ist es nicht leicht ein GM an die strippe zu kriegen....erinnert mich irgendwie an WOW Patch Day....nur AoC läuft erst kurz auf offenen Servern, da bewegt sich einiges in sachen /petition.

Ich spiele es jetzt schon gern, und finde es persönlich besser als andere MMORPG´s und Co.

HdRO hat mir auch nicht gefallen, aber darum betitel ich Spiel nicht als schlecht.....das ist in meinen Augen eine "gut geklaute Kopie eines erfolgreichen OnlineGames" aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Decker (6. Juni 2008)

Eins vorweg ich habe AoC noch nicht gespielt, aber ich geb trotzdem mal meinen Senf dazu ab. Imo sind Lags mit dem Start eines MMOs nahezu unvermeidlich, die Betreiber haben vor Release auch garnicht die Gelder um nen WoW Serverpark aufzustellen, vor allem da sich an den Anfangstagen und Wochen viel mehr Spieler gleichzeitig einloggen werden, als es später noch der Fall sein wird. Auch WoW lief nicht reibungslos an, im Gegenteil. WoW hatte sogar noch lange nach Release Lagprobleme, ich sag nur Naxxramas, es gab ne Zeit, da war Raiden am Abend für fast einen Monat lang quasi unmöglich geworden, wegen Latenzen und das 2 Jahre nach Release... Bugs sind auch so ein Ding, sicherlich unschön, aber solange sie sich in Grenzen halten gehts noch. 
Wo ich den Ärger verstehen kann, ist bei den Quests... wenn es für 10 Level kaum noch Quests gibt, dann ist das einfach ärgerlich und irgendwie ein Unding. Ich dachte die Zeiten des Endlosgrinings wären vorbei... Naja letztendlich muss AoC eh zeigen was es im Endgame drauf hat, wenn das läuft, dann wird das Spiel ein Erfolg (bleiben - immerhin schon 1Mio mal verkauft)


----------



## Ishbal (6. Juni 2008)

Ich sage auch nicht das AOC total schlecht ist, es hat durchaus gute Ansätze. Aber wie ich schon vorher geschrieben hab erinnert es mich sehr viel mehr an einen Betatest als an ein Spiel das ich für knapp 50€ im Laden kaufe und wofür ich noch monatlich abo bezahlen soll.

Zu dem Punkt warum vergleichen soviele Leute AOC mit WOW? Ist doch klar, beides schimpft sich MMORPG da ist es doch mehr als klar das man die beiden vergleicht. Und wenn verglichen wird dann wird meist mit dem besten verglichen, was nun zur Zeit nach der Meinung der Meisten WOW ist.


----------



## Visssion (6. Juni 2008)

lol ey gimp -.- wasn los mit dir ? bei wow gabs wesentlich mehr bugs usw. !!!!!! Und ? ist das spiel deswegen jetzt schlecht ? NEIN also laber kein -.-


----------



## Walfaris (6. Juni 2008)

Visssion schrieb:


> lol ey gimp -.- wasn los mit dir ? bei wow gabs wesentlich mehr bugs usw. !!!!!! Und ? ist das spiel deswegen jetzt schlecht ? NEIN also laber kein -.-



Also vom Inhalt her, hätte ich etwa das selbe gesagt, aber hier beweist wieder einmal jemand, wie tief das soziale Niveau teilweise gesunken ist.
Ich weis ich schreibe auch nicht gerade Feherlfrei, aber bitte eigene dir eine angenehmere Wortwahl an, so wirst du im Leben nicht besonders weit kommen.
P.s. die Grammatik wurde nicht erfunden um von dir misshandelt zu werden.

ach ja, you made my day.


----------



## Moronic (7. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.)
> ...




Klingt für mich als hätte es zumindest ein Kiddy geschafft sich das Spiel zu besorgen ^^


----------



## Ishbal (8. Juni 2008)

@ Moronic, klingt für mich als hätte es wenigstens 1 Kiddy geschafft hier ne hirnlose Antwort zu geben.


----------



## Grizzla (8. Juni 2008)

Ishbal schrieb:


> @ Moronic, klingt für mich als hätte es wenigstens 1 Kiddy geschafft hier ne hirnlose Antwort zu geben.


Herzlichen Glückwunsch und der Gewinner ist : Ihsabal !



Also ich bin verdammt zufrieden mit Age of Conan ich hätte nichts dran zu meckern...


----------



## Geezey (8. Juni 2008)

@ Threadersteller,

Deine gründe es für schlecht zu Verkaufen sind echt arm, ich denke du bist so ein BlizzardFanboy der erst mit BC angefangen hat, und somit auch nicht weiss das es ein Relativ guter Start eines MMO´s ist, entgegensatz zu den WoW anfängen oder anderen.

Naja auf den einen zahlenden Kunden können die denke ich mal dankend Verzichten, und ich auch (Weniger geheule im Chat)

MFG Geezey


----------



## Grizzla (8. Juni 2008)

Geezey schrieb:


> @ Threadersteller,
> 
> Deine gründe es für schlecht zu Verkaufen sind echt arm, ich denke du bist so ein BlizzardFanboy der erst mit BC angefangen hat, und somit auch nicht weiss das es ein Relativ guter Start eines MMO´s ist, entgegensatz zu den WoW anfängen oder anderen.
> 
> ...


Genau so siehts aus. 
Prinzipell verstehe ich es sowieso nicht warum Leute einfach die anderen MMO's schlecht reden.. sinn?


----------



## ei8th (8. Juni 2008)

Lol, dieser Thread is so genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich könnt mich scheckig lachen, wenn ich mich nicht so maßlos über die hier oftmals gezeigte Dummheit und Ignoranz ärgern müsste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dabei denk ich immer an Jay und Silent Bob schlagne zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mH_Sl_gk4ck...feature=related


----------



## Sugandhalaya (8. Juni 2008)

Neid, dass sie so etwas nicht haben, ihnen die "Freunde" zu diesem Spiel weglaufen oder sie wittern einfach Konkurrenz und wollen alles schlecht machen, was "ihr" WoW gefährden könnte. *Vermutungen anstell und freudig AoC weiterspiel, da grad Level 40 erreicht hat*


----------



## Trainow (8. Juni 2008)

Der Threadersteller ist doch nur so nen kleiner armseliger WOWler der versucht Leute davon abzuhalten Age of Conan zu zocken.
Der typ hat das Spiel garnicht gespielt merkt man doch schon wie er schreibt und alles einfach nur lächerlich.

Bleibe bei deinem WoW und lass den anderen Leuten ihren Spaß.



mfg Trainow


----------



## Celissa (8. Juni 2008)

aber mal was anderes
kann man nicht ein großes thema eröffnen 
wo jeder der was zu meckern oder alles scheiße findet 
was reinschreiben kann?
ich finds echt arm wenn ich in buffed.de rein komme und 
gleich alles nur gejammer finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

es mag ja jeder seine meinung haben aber
irgendwie wenn ich den allgemeinen so anschau 
gibt´s nur was zum heulen aber es is am minimum 
das leutz rein schreiben wie geil es doch is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in den ganzen heulposten hier sieht man ja wie jeder des
spiel mag aber find so langsam übertreiben se es echt

also macht ma für die heultanten nen thema auf des ich des ganze nich mehr mitlesen muß​


----------



## Thewizard76 (8. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.


Ich spiele es leider nicht seit Release hätte es aber gerne gemacht.
Sehr viele regt es auf das das Spiel sooooooo viele Fehler hat.
Ich weiss noch als ich WOW angefangen hatte und das war erst nach BC hatte auch ich dort Probleme den Key einzugeben um mich anzumelden. 
Dann war erst mal Ruhe aber schon kurze Zeit später hingen Mobs in Wänden oder Bäumen fest. Einen Mob hatte ich bis auf ein Prozent runtergeknüppelt und dann ging nichts mehr (und nein es war nicht einer von denen bei Burg Nethergarde die an die Steine gebunden sind).
GM kontaktiert der den gekillt. Dann habe ich auf respann gewartet und siehe da er ging zu töten.
Das ist nur ein kleiner auszug aus den vielen Fehlern die auch heute noch in WOW vorhanden sind.

Ich persönlich hatte nur ein mal einen Fehler in AOC bis jetzt und das war ein Grafikfehler mit fehlenden Texturen der entstanden ist als ich in den Fenstermodus und wieder zurück gewechselt hatte.
Das ganze habe ich wiederholt und weg war er.
Was noch weiter auf mich zu kommt keine Ahnung aber ich sehe es gelassen den dieses Grandiose Spiel steht gerade mal am Anfang und man sieht ganz genau das die Entwickler sehr viel daran setzen das es Bugfrei wird und das reicht mir.
Die Leute machen Ihren Job und je mehr Feedback es gibt desto mehr können sie machen.
Es gibt so viele verschiedene Rechnerkonfigurationen auf denen individuelle Probleme entstehen können das es nun mal nicht möglich ist ein Perfektes Spiel rauszubringen auch kein offline Spiel (extrembeispiel GOTHIC 3 leider)

Also an alle immer ganz locker bleiben den es wird


----------



## kolopol (8. Juni 2008)

AoC ist noch in der Anfangsphase und da war/wird nie ein Spiel perfekt/perfekt sein. Das war auch bei WoW so


----------



## makkaal (8. Juni 2008)

Wetten, dass dieser Thread allein deshalb schon noch auf seine 20 Seiten kommt, weil anschließende Poster nicht die vorangegangenen Posts lesen und damit lediglich alles wiederholen?
Dadurch, dass Flamer mit der gleichen armseligen Satzstruktur ihre schizophrenen* Auswüchse von sich geben und andere sich darüber aufregen, dass doch bitte auch passive Meinungsfreiheit gelten muss?

Ich sehe diesen Thread noch eine gaaanze Weile bestehen...


* - In den Medien wird Schizophrenie häufig mit der Multiplen Persönlichkeitsstörung verwechselt. Bei dieser Erkrankung existieren zwei oder mehr verschiedene Persönlichkeiten innerhalb eines Individuums. Bei der Schizophrenie treten solche Phänomene jedoch nicht auf." (onmeda.de)


----------



## Galadrel (8. Juni 2008)

Geezey schrieb:


> @ Threadersteller,
> 
> Deine gründe es für schlecht zu Verkaufen sind echt arm, ich denke du bist so ein BlizzardFanboy der erst mit BC angefangen hat, und somit auch nicht weiss das es ein Relativ guter Start eines MMO´s ist, entgegensatz zu den WoW anfängen oder anderen.
> 
> ...



G-E-N-A-U   S-O  I-S-T  E-S

Herzlichen Dank für das Post! 

you made my day


----------



## Arahtor (8. Juni 2008)

also mir macht das spiel bisher wirklich Spass.......inzwischen steht für mich fest das ich WoW deswegen nicht aufgeben werde aber es ist einfach mal ne nette Abwechslung


----------



## floyo123 (8. Juni 2008)

Ja es gibt Bugs, solang die daran rumpatchen und man sieht dass sich was tut ist das doch auch okay, nicht schön aber man kann abwarten.

Keiner zwingt irgendwen dazu AOC zu spielen, es ist nicht jedermanns Spiel, ich spiele zurzeit nur sehr wenig und bis jetzt hatte ich nurn paar kleinere Bugs aber als HGL_Spieler bin ich schlimmeres gewöhnt.

Quatsch kein Thread für alle wir könnten unsja mal alle im RL treffen und uns boxen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ironie -> nur damit die iq<50 das auch verstehen).

Hier flamen bringt keinen weiter, spiel es nicht, mach was was dir Spaß macht und gut ist die ganze Diskussion hat doch gar keinen elementaren Nährboden für Streit. 

Also AoC Leute keep on Patching und alles wird fein.

€dit: Das Wort Kiddie zu verwenden ist beschämend und zeigt dass die älteren Herren in Deutschland nicht sehr viel Sinn für unsere Jugend haben. Ich bin auch jünger und muss mir immer Scheiße anhören von Leuten die mich nicht kennen. Verwendet nicht das Wort Kiddie sagt doch einfach direkt Vollidioten jeden Alters.


----------



## Grizzla (8. Juni 2008)

ei8th schrieb:


> Dabei denk ich immer an Jay und Silent Bob schlagne zurück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ROFL ^^

Das würd ich am liebsten jetzt auch mit dem Threadersteller machen^^


----------



## ExoHunter (8. Juni 2008)

Ich finde Age of Conan sehr gut, dennoch darf man nicht über die bisher gefundenen Fehler hinwegsehen.

Mich ärgert momentan eigentlich nur, dass Funcom seit 3 oder 4 Tagen keine Patches mehr veröffentlicht hat. Sicherlich habe ich gelesen, dass grundsätzlich an 2 Tagen in der Woche Wartungsarbeiten von 04:00 bis 08:00 Uhr durchgeführt werden sollen. Dennoch würden sie sich keinen Fuß ausreißen, wenn sie die kleinen, schnell behebbaren Fehler endlich aus der Welt schaffen. 

Zum Beispiel, dass man Freunde in der Freundesliste direkt in die Gilde einladen kann. Die Option ist im Kontextmenü längst vorhanden, funktioniert hat sie noch nie.


----------



## sTereoType (8. Juni 2008)

ExoHunter schrieb:


> Ich finde Age of Conan sehr gut, dennoch darf man nicht über die bisher gefundenen Fehler hinwegsehen.
> 
> Mich ärgert momentan eigentlich nur, dass Funcom seit 3 oder 4 Tagen keine Patches mehr veröffentlicht hat. Sicherlich habe ich gelesen, dass grundsätzlich an 2 Tagen in der Woche Wartungsarbeiten von 04:00 bis 08:00 Uhr durchgeführt werden sollen. Dennoch würden sie sich keinen Fuß ausreißen, wenn sie die kleinen, schnell behebbaren Fehler endlich aus der Welt schaffen.
> 
> Zum Beispiel, dass man Freunde in der Freundesliste direkt in die Gilde einladen kann. Die Option ist im Kontextmenü längst vorhanden, funktioniert hat sie noch nie.


/sign
ihr regt euch ständig über leute auf die aus sonst was für gründen aoc schlecht empfinden, aber auf wirkliche argumente wird nicht eingegangen und sich lieber wieder auf einen flame gestürzt
und wenn elementare dinge nicht so funktionieren wie sie sollten und nicht da sind, würd man das doch wohl auch sagen können.nur weil aoc neu ist hat es auch keinen freibrief was bugs betrifft und das erst recht nicht nach der vollmundigen versprechung eines perfekten spiels. das aoc ein gutes spiel ist möcht ich garnicht bestreiten ,nur sollte man sich die dinge nicht schöner reden als sie sind.


----------



## Dusktumy (8. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.





Wegen dem einen Grund is es schlecht?^^

Ich denke Du wirst auf Dem Markt, wenn ein neues Game rauskommt keins finden wo weniger bug's hat.
Und im allgemeinen wirst Du auch nirgend's wo ein Game finden das Total Bugfrei ist.....


----------



## Fr3ak3r (8. Juni 2008)

> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.)
> 
> 2. Schlechter Support, hohe pings, das nicht veröffentlichen von patchnotes, Deutsch und englisch vermischt sich
> ...



1. hatte bisher keine Bugs die das spiel unspielbar machten, kann wunderbar leveln.

2. die lagspikes liegen aber nicht am spiel, und die telekom ist bereits am beheben, habe seit mittwoch fast keine lags mehr gehabt, super kann ich nur sagen.
geh mal ins offizielle forum, da gibt es zu jedem patch patchnotes, augen aufmachen!

3. kann dazu nix sagen, bin erst lvl32, aber funcom arbeitet ja bereits daran.

4. ich hab den ea runtergeladen und pünktlich angefangen, keine probleme.

5. ich kann kein schlechtes spiel erkennen, hab schon lange kein so gutes spiel mehr gespielt.

6. was wurde denn nicht gehalten? vieles ist ja noch in arbeit, bis ich lvl80 bin dauert es eh noch monate, bis dahin sieht es schon ganz anders aus.

7. sieht für mich nach dem grund des erstellens dieses threads aus, bissl exploitet und sich dann wundern, oder wie?!

wer glaubt ein mmo wird fertig und bugfrei released sollte aufhören zu träumen und sich vielleicht ein anderes hobby suchen, ich kenn jedenfalls kein mmo bei dem es so war.


wie gesagt, das ist meine meinung.
so nu geh ich wieder aoc zocken...


----------



## chainsawKiller (9. Juni 2008)

Das einzige was Funcom falsch gemacht hat,
ist das sie so viel fest versprochen haben,
und einfach ständig am Lügen sind.
Am Spiel selber gibt es meiner Meinung nach nichts aus zu setzten.
Es fehlt noch einiges, aber das wird nachgeholt.
Und das Quests fehlen, find ich gar nicht so schlimm,
schnapp dir 1-2 Leute aus der Gilde geh ins ts und 
Grind zusammen, hatt ich ne Menge Spaß dran in den 
letzten Tagen, mehr wie alleine zu Questen...


----------



## mantigore666 (9. Juni 2008)

chainsawKiller schrieb:


> Das einzige was Funcom falsch gemacht hat,
> ist das sie so viel fest versprochen haben,
> und einfach ständig am Lügen sind.
> Am Spiel selber gibt es meiner Meinung nach nichts aus zu setzten.
> ...



"lügen" würde bedeuten, das sie inhalte vorgegaukelt haben, die aber NIE geplant sind...
deutsch KANN eine schöne sprache sein, wenn man die worte so wählt, wie sie geplant sind ;-)
es gibt inhalte, die kommen werden, es aber leider nicht zum start ins spiel geschafft haben
zum rest : /sign !

zum te : ich muss es jetzt mal sagen...  du bist einfach nur schlecht ;-)


----------



## chainsawKiller (9. Juni 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> "lügen" würde bedeuten, das sie inhalte vorgegaukelt haben, die aber NIE geplant sind...
> deutsch KANN eine schöne sprache sein, wenn man die worte so wählt, wie sie geplant sind ;-)
> es gibt inhalte, die kommen werden, es aber leider nicht zum start ins spiel geschafft haben
> zum rest : /sign !
> ...


mit lügen meinte ich das sie gesagt haben das alles zum release da ist, 
was dan ja nicht der Fall war.
Ich hab kein Problem das die Inhalte nachgepatcht werden, 
aber man kann doch einfach sagen was sache ist...


----------



## Grimmrog (9. Juni 2008)

Ich find nur eine Sache die sie Abgezogen haben ziemlich bescheuert bis lächerlich:

nämlichd as die Betatester zahlen mussten.

Sowas ist einfach schlichtweg ein Witz, denn Betatest gehören in die Entwicklungskosten, und wenn man schon den Endnutzer als Betatester einsetzt, und dieser dafür zahlen muss, dann wird daraus nix sinnvolles.

Denn die meisten Leute die es wirklich richtig "testen" bleiben dann erst mal ganz weg, und meist irgendwelche "gehypten" Fanboys zahlen dann für die Beta, was durchaus eher in zocken ausartet als testen, und somit wohl auch zu einem weniger guten Ergebnis.

denn je schlechter die tester, umso schlechter das Ergebnis, man muss eben auch alle fehler melden, auch wenn der auf den ersten Blick als nicht so wichtig oder nur flüchtig zu sehen ist. 

eine Beta anspielen zu dürfen sollte ein Privilleg sein, es ist aber auch mit gewissen Pflichten verbunden, udn wer sich da nicht aktiv einbringt, den sollte man halt ersetzen durch jemand anderen.

udn WoW ist meiner Meinung anch nur noch zum farmen verkommen, selbst mit den Schlotternächten hat man ja nen "Farmgegner" eingeführt, das sie mal was implementieren nur des Spaßes wegen, oder der Sache wegen, kann man ja vergessen, alles muss irgendwie mit farmen oder raiden in Zusammenhang gebracht werden. Ein anfangs sehr gutes Spielprinzip haben sie hier mittlerwiele in jede Richtung breitgetreten(Hauptsahc eide Spieler halten sich damit lange auf um möglichst viel Playtime zu kaufen), und das wird mir persönlich einfach zu eintönig.

genau dieses Feeling verleitet dann dazu so schnell und effektiv wie möglich zu zocken, und deshalb wollen viele dieser (WoW) Betatester dann so viel wie möglich erzocken in der zeit, anstatt sich mit Fehler-Reports zu beschäftigen.

Gerade eien Firma wie Funcom, die unter Geld und zeitdruck stehen, hätten sich da einen besseren Auswahlprozess suchen sollen, um bei den testern die Preu vom Weizen zu trennen. Aber dann flamesn alle rausgeflogenen rum:" ich habd afür bezahlt, ich hab nen recht dazu in der Beta zu sein" obwohl sie die Kohle ja eigentlich nicht an Funcom gezahlt haben, aber die Rufschädigung bekommen sie dann trotzdem ab.


----------



## ExoHunter (9. Juni 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Ich find nur eine Sache die sie Abgezogen haben ziemlich bescheuert bis lächerlich:
> 
> nämlichd as die Betatester zahlen mussten.
> 
> ...



Wo mussten Betatester zahlen? Ich hoffe, du reitest jetzt nicht wieder auf dem FilePlanet-Angebot rum?


----------



## Grimmrog (9. Juni 2008)

ExoHunter schrieb:


> Wo mussten Betatester zahlen? Ich hoffe, du reitest jetzt nicht wieder auf dem FilePlanet-Angebot rum?



doch tue ich, weil es eben eine bescheuerte Sache ist, die Marketingtechnsich totaler blödsinn war, und die Ausreden von Funcom auch mies waren mit blah blah wir bruahcen wen der das zuverlässig und schnell anbietet blah blah...

Es gibt hunderte Seiten auf denen man sich diverse Clients runterladen kann, an die Hätte Funcom das auch einfach versenden könenn und fertig, dann hätten sich A die clientdownloader gestreut, und natürlich B auch weitaus mehr, und damit ein paar mehr sninvolle Betatester, anstatt vorwiegend Fanboys gewonenn, die bereit sind für nen Halbfertiges game zu zahlen.


----------



## MastaK80 (9. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> 7. zu unrecht ausgesprochene Banns.........LOL




Hm scheint wohl ein Betroffener der zu "Unrecht" gebannt wurde. *gähn*


----------



## Norei (9. Juni 2008)

ExoHunter schrieb:


> Wo mussten Betatester zahlen? Ich hoffe, du reitest jetzt nicht wieder auf dem FilePlanet-Angebot rum?


Nein, die eine Million Spieler, die das Spiel schon gekauft haben, machen gerade den Betatest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (9. Juni 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> Nein, die eine Million Spieler, die das Spiel schon gekauft haben, machen gerade den Betatest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du warst natürlich noch nie in einem Betatest, Age of Conan ist zum Release recht reibungslos gelaufen, ich hatte weder Abstürze, noch mit Bugs zu kämpfen. Was du unter Betatest verstehst, ist mir vollkommen schleierhaft.


----------



## ExoHunter (9. Juni 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> doch tue ich, weil es eben eine bescheuerte Sache ist, die Marketingtechnsich totaler blödsinn war, und die Ausreden von Funcom auch mies waren mit blah blah wir bruahcen wen der das zuverlässig und schnell anbietet blah blah...
> 
> Es gibt hunderte Seiten auf denen man sich diverse Clients runterladen kann, an die Hätte Funcom das auch einfach versenden könenn und fertig, dann hätten sich A die clientdownloader gestreut, und natürlich B auch weitaus mehr, und damit ein paar mehr sninvolle Betatester, anstatt vorwiegend Fanboys gewonenn, die bereit sind für nen Halbfertiges game zu zahlen.



Du gehörst zu den Leuten, die es nicht schnallen *möchten*, hab ich Recht? Die Age of Conan OpenBeta war ein Zusatz-Angebot, das FilePlanet-Subscriber kriegen könn*t*en, wenn sie sich einen Subscriber-Account zulegen. Man bezahlt für den FilePlanet-Account, und nicht für die Beta. Nebenbei gesagt bietet der FilePlanet-Account wirklich gute Features. Ständig aktuelle Demos, und wirklich vergleichsweise sehr schnelle Downloadserver.


----------



## Grimmrog (9. Juni 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> Nein, die eine Million Spieler, die das Spiel schon gekauft haben, machen gerade den Betatest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




XD schöne Anspielung, aber echt Betatest gerade in Ihrer Anfangsphase sind wohl noch um einiges schlimmer. aber dazu sind sie ja nun mal betatests.

Ohhh ja super, alos muss man wenn man sich die Open beta von AoC zocken wollte also en Fileplanet Account holen, udn der kostet nun mal Geld, ergos haste quasi auch dafür gezahlt. (aber du glaubst wahrscheinlich auch, daß die "gratis" DvD in der Müslipackung oder der Waschpulverpackung "gratis sind"

und es gibt wohl abseits von Fileplanet auch viele andere seiten die Fileplanet nicht wirklich so viel nachstehen. zumahl der supershcnelle megatolle download beid en meisten eh nicht funktioniert, da ja nciht jeder ne 16.000er zu hause hat oder VDSL. Aber stimmt ja, ich hab ja vergessen es sind ja fats alle bei Fileplante angemeldet, deshalb brauch ja keiner Mehr den Account zahlen.

ich glaub ganz einfach, daß da Fileplanet sich eingekauft hat bei Funcom und gehofft hat, das es massig deppen gibt die sich extra wegen der Beta anmelden.

gerade die Open beta ist das wichtigste Mittel um viele kleine Fehler wie hängenböleiben an bestimmten stellen zu testen, und da brauch man sehr viele leute dafür, und das haben sie in meine Augen mit den Exklusivrehcten bei Fileplanet einfach mal versemmelt.

Und wenn du also Imemrnoch glaubst das es nen kostenloses feature von Fileplanet ist, dann kann ich DIR wohl echt nicht mehr helfen.

oder denkst du echt, wenn du im TV bei ner SMS-Quizfrage mitmachst, das sie dort die Autos "verschenken"


----------



## Haudraufwienix (9. Juni 2008)

maggus schrieb:


> Du warst natürlich noch nie in einem Betatest, Age of Conan ist zum Release recht reibungslos gelaufen, ich hatte weder Abstürze, noch mit Bugs zu kämpfen. Was du unter Betatest verstehst, ist mir vollkommen schleierhaft.



Na du kleiner Blender?

Natürlich ist das, was online abläuft ein besserer Beta Test. Egal wie "dumm" du sich dabei stellen möchstest, der Schleier ist doch längst gelüftet.
Was du vielleicht meinst ist die Tatsache, dass man als MMORPG auch deutlich schlechter sarten kann. Da gibt es genug Beispiele aus der Vergangenehit.

Aber nur weil es noch schlechter geht macht es den Zsutand von AOC nicht besser.

Wer seine Ansprüche jenseits des Level 20 besonders niedig anlegt und mit jedem Ei, was die Henne morgens ins Nest legt zufrieden ist, der kann natürlich föhlich trällern und seine Lobeshymnen verbreiten.


AoC ist mal wieder der beste Beweis, dass MMORPGS eigentlich nicht "funktionieren", sie kommen IMMER zu früh.
Das hat nichts dmait zu tun, dass sich einMMOPRG stets weietrentwicklen muss. Aber die Basics müssen passen.

Und hier fehlt neben dem Mid und Endcontent eben die Berufe, das PvP-System, eine ansprechende moderne Oberfläche etc.!

Sowas ist nicht Inhalt von ZUSÄTZLICHEN Content Patches, das ist Ware von Tag 1!

Und wer dann in 2 Monaten (optimistisch gerechnet) FC loben will, dass sie doch nach dem Release so schön KOSTENLOSE Inhalte eingefügt haben, den sollte man steinigen, kreuzigen und danach vierteilen.

Wieviel Dresitigkeit darf sich ein Producer erlauben, bis er an die Grenzen der Erträglichen stößt?
Die PM von FC sind schon dermaßen dreist, dass sie schon wieder real klingen. Und ein Teil der Community setzt überall brav das /sign und /top drunter.

Billig^^


----------



## Grimmrog (9. Juni 2008)

Haudraufwienix schrieb:


> Na du kleiner Blender?
> 
> Natürlich ist das, was online abläuft ein besserer Beta Test. Egal wie "dumm" du sich dabei stellen möchstest, der Schleier ist doch längst gelüftet.
> Was du vielleicht meinst ist die Tatsache, dass man als MMORPG auch deutlich schlechter sarten kann. Da gibt es genug Beispiele aus der Vergangenehit.
> ...




lol, so hab ichs ja noch nie gesehen, und da muss ich echt mal sagen, daß es eigentlich ne Frechheit ist.

Kaufen sie heute ihr Auto, die Reifen liefern wir Ihnen dann nach und natürlich gibts irgednwann auch die Klimaanlage.


----------



## maggus (9. Juni 2008)

Haudraufwienix schrieb:


> Na du kleiner Blender?
> 
> Natürlich ist das, was online abläuft ein besserer Beta Test. Egal wie "dumm" du sich dabei stellen möchstest, der Schleier ist doch längst gelüftet.
> Was du vielleicht meinst ist die Tatsache, dass man als MMORPG auch deutlich schlechter sarten kann. Da gibt es genug Beispiele aus der Vergangenehit.



Ach, ich bitte dich, wenn ich nach deiner Definition gehe, dann hat sich noch kein MMOG aus dem Betastadium herausbewegt.



Haudraufwienix schrieb:


> Wer seine Ansprüche jenseits des Level 20 besonders niedig anlegt und mit jedem Ei, was die Henne morgens ins Nest legt zufrieden ist, der kann natürlich föhlich trällern und seine Lobeshymnen verbreiten.



Hilfe, wenn mir das Spiel also auch post Stufe 20 Spass macht, hab ich niedrige Ansprüche und trällere dämliche Lobeshymnen?



Haudraufwienix schrieb:


> AoC ist mal wieder der beste Beweis, dass MMORPGS eigentlich nicht "funktionieren", sie kommen IMMER zu früh.
> Das hat nichts dmait zu tun, dass sich einMMOPRG stets weietrentwicklen muss. Aber die Basics müssen passen.



Sehen wir uns Age of Conan an. Dass der Händler in den ersten Wochen nicht funktionierte, ist ein Fehler, der nervig ist. Dass Jenseits von Stufe 60 Content fehlt, ist sehr ärgerlich.
Wo aber fehlen die Basics? Das Spiel funktioniert. Wems nicht gefällt, mein Gott, der soll es nicht spielen, wer aber vehement seine Meinung platttritt, wird sowieso nicht ernst genommen.

Hat denn tatsächlich jemand geglaubt, dass das Spiel fertig sein würde? Ich hab mir das Spiel gekauft, und ich wusste, dass ein MMOG bei Release weit davon entfernt sein würde, rund zu laufen, aber die Betaphase ist nunmal beendet. Einem Vanguard-Spieler würde ich zugestehen, von einer bezahlten Beta zu sprechen, aber Age of Conan läuft runder.

Die Sache mit dem zusätzlichen Content dürfte klar sein. Wenn man schon so bald nach dem Release ein neues Gebiet und massig neue Quests dazupatchen kann, war das schon längere Zeit zuvor in der Entwicklung und hätte bei einem verzögerten Release auch drin sein können. 

Und wer die PR-Statements für bare Münze nimmt.. kein Kommentar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crador (9. Juni 2008)

Ach Leute macht euch doch nicht die Mühe hier was reinzuschreiben !
Das beste MMO ist und bleibt WoW, so ein Pseudo- Spiel wie AoC wird es nie toppen können.
Bei WAR könnt ihr diskutieren aba nicht bei so einem BOON-GAME!
Wer sich dieses Spiel überhaupt kauft hat schon Pech genug in seinem Leben.
Also folgt meinem Rat: *BLEIBT BEI WoW!*


----------



## Nagroth (9. Juni 2008)

Frage an die Community.
Hat sich an dem Zustand des Spiels in den letzten Tagen was getan?
Wenn man hier mitliest könnte man den Eindruck haben das noch nichts an Bugs behoben wurde.

Ist es besser geworden?


----------



## maggus (9. Juni 2008)

Crador schrieb:


> Ach Leute macht euch doch nicht die Mühe hier was reinzuschreiben !
> Das beste MMO ist und bleibt WoW, so ein Pseudo- Spiel wie AoC wird es nie toppen können.
> Bei WAR könnt ihr diskutieren aba nicht bei so einem BOON-GAME!
> Wer sich dieses Spiel überhaupt kauft hat schon Pech genug in seinem Leben.
> Also folgt meinem Rat: *BLEIBT BEI WoW!*



Hmm, man nehme Ignoranz, gepaart mit einem engstirnigen Weltbild, gebe eine Prise von "WoW war mein erstes MMOG" dazu und vóila!
Ein Crador ist fertig.


----------



## ~DoU-oNe~ (9. Juni 2008)

Also ich verstehe nicht warum soviele schreiben" voll Verbufft ey".. denkt ihr Wow war von anfang so Fehlerfrei wie jetzt?...
es gibt sicherlich paar leute die von anfang an dabei waren,und die Können dir da was erzählen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also lasst diese Doofe Kommentare das AoC Doof ist usw.. ich finde das spiel sehr gelungen^^


----------



## ~DoU-oNe~ (9. Juni 2008)

Also ich verstehe nicht warum soviele schreiben"voll verbuggt ey".. denkt ihr Wow war von anfang so Fehlerfrei wie jetzt?...
es gibt sicherlich paar leute die von anfang an dabei waren,und die Können dir da was erzählen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also lasst diese Doofe Kommentare das AoC Doof ist usw.. ich finde das spiel sehr gelungen^^


----------



## Jiro (9. Juni 2008)

Haudraufwienix schrieb:


> Na du kleiner Blender?
> 
> Natürlich ist das, was online abläuft ein besserer Beta Test. Egal wie "dumm" du sich dabei stellen möchstest, der Schleier ist doch längst gelüftet.
> Was du vielleicht meinst ist die Tatsache, dass man als MMORPG auch deutlich schlechter sarten kann. Da gibt es genug Beispiele aus der Vergangenehit.
> ...



Heb dir diesen Text gut auf, mit ein paar kleinen Änderungen wirst du den bei jedem Release auch noch in ein paar Jahren verwenden können

....oder zusammengefasst: Bla-bla-bla as usual.


----------



## Larandera (9. Juni 2008)

maggus,nice gesagt^^

Also,warum muss alles an WoW verglichen werden wenn es nicht mal das gleiche ist?

Ich bin froh das es viele Spiele gibt..von offline bis online spiele hab ich bald alles durch^^(halt im laufe der gesammten jahre ^^) und bin froh so viel gesehen zu haben und jedes bewerten zu können..

..ABER..

ich vergleiche keine ungleichen Games.

Bei nem Shooter und nem anderen shooter der sich wirklich aufs gleiche prinzip,design stützt is es ok,aber man kann kein WC3 mit einem SPellforce oder GTA3-San Andreas mit Dark Messiah of Might and Magic vergleichen oder DMoMaM mit Assassins Creed!

GTA3 mit GTA4 zu vergleichen ist relativ ok,da man dort verbesserungen sieht und neuerungen in den vielen Jahren,dieses Vergleichen hat aber auch einen sinn!

ich hoffe ihr lernt ma draus und analysiert mehr die Spiele als alles für schlecht zu empfinden!


----------



## maggus (9. Juni 2008)

~DoU-oNe~ schrieb:


> es gibt sicherlich paar leute die von anfang an dabei waren,und die Können dir da was erzählen..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



The Barrens Allgemein-Chat : Hey 40 Allies marschieren auf Crossroads zu!

2 Minuten später im Orgrimmar Allgemein-Chat: Hey, warum werde ich immer disconnected, wenn ich ins Brachland rüberlaufe?

Am schlimmsten hats die Leute getroffen, die zu der Zeit im Brachland unterwegs waren. Bis der Chunk wieder online war dauerte es manchmal den ganzen Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belgand (9. Juni 2008)

So 3 Chars auf Lvl 20 gespielt.... war ganz witzig aber das game hat mir zuviele Spasskiller auf Dauer.
1. Ladezeiten beim zoning

2. Interface (Wo sind meine Gruppenmitglieder?; Mehr onscreen-infos im Kampf)

3. Grafik (Aufpoppende NPCs, Warten bis sie aus dem Boden kommen; Teilweise portet man sich meterweise fort anstatt flüssig zu laufen (lag oder so))
    Grafik in Dungeons...naja irgendwie eintönig duster
    Animation irgendwie spackig unrund.

4. Spielmechanik (Nicht nachvollziehbares adden von Mobgruppen: Man kämpft stundenlang neben einer Mobgruppe und nach dem Kampf kommt brav wartend die nächste; mal so mal anders)
    Ich pull n Boss und kill die spawnenden Adds...währenddessen killt ein anderer den Boss...freu
    Positionsanzeige in Dungeons unbrauchbar
    Wenn man Quests zu zweit macht muss man teilweise ewig auf den respawn eines herumliegenden Questitems/Questmobs warten.
    Man geht zu zweit in eine Questinstanz killt ein NPC und es zählt nur für einen...Also wieder raus und der andere muss das ganze nochmal machen.

Wenn man gutmütig ist kann man vielleicht über all das hinwegsehen aber wenn ich dann auf den Preis schaue... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neip (9. Juni 2008)

Das ihr das nie Kapiert Oo
ihr sagt immer WoW war am anfang auch so wie Aoc buggy und schlechter support usw, und dass man das nicht mit dem heutigen WoW vergleichen kann weil das schon über 3 Jahre auf dem Markt ist
Habt ihr euch eigentlich mal überlegt das Aoc laut Funcom mindestens genauso gut sein soll wie WoW, und sich dementsprechend auch damit vergleichen lassen muss.
Was bringt mir das wenn Aoc in 3 Jahren so gut ist wie WoW heute, dann hinkt es dem spiel immer noch 3 Jahre nach
und W0W ist viel besser.


----------



## simoni (9. Juni 2008)

Crador schrieb:


> Ach Leute macht euch doch nicht die Mühe hier was reinzuschreiben !
> Das beste MMO ist und bleibt WoW, so ein Pseudo- Spiel wie AoC wird es nie toppen können.
> Bei WAR könnt ihr diskutieren aba nicht bei so einem BOON-GAME!
> Wer sich dieses Spiel überhaupt kauft hat schon Pech genug in seinem Leben.
> Also folgt meinem Rat: *BLEIBT BEI WoW!*




Sorry aber das muss jetzt sein: Ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht, dein Profil anzuschauen, und prompt stoss ich auf etwas sehr "erstaunliches":
Geburtstag 1 Juni 1993 ............ Was du hier im AoC - Forum überhaupt zu suchen hast ist mir schon ein Rätsel. Und genau wegen solchen Leuten wie dir, bin ich froh nicht mehr WoW zu spielen.

MfG   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MAczwerg (9. Juni 2008)

So für alle die diesen post ernsthaft behandeln wollen:


Alle 9 Leute die ich persönlich kenne und mit dennen ich AOC gemeinsam getestet habe haben wieder aufgehört zu spielen!


Warum?


Weil es und einfach nicht gefesselt hat und wir auf ein gutes PvP feeling gehofft hatten doch wurden unsere erwartungen (open PvP Server) nicht erfüllt.

Das Spiel is nicht schlecht aber die meisten mit dennen ich spreche haben alle vor nach dem Freimonat erstmal nicht weiterzuspielen jeder hat da seine eigenen gründe doch alle sagen das selbe, es fesselt Sie nicht.

naja ich werde AOC weiter beobachten aber ich habe keine Hoffnung das AOC ein Erfolg wird.

Schade drumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haudraufwienix (9. Juni 2008)

Jiro schrieb:


> Heb dir diesen Text gut auf, mit ein paar kleinen Änderungen wirst du den bei jedem Release auch noch in ein paar Jahren verwenden können
> 
> ....oder zusammengefasst: Bla-bla-bla as usual.



So ist es, du hast genau den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen.
Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier.

Regel Nummer 1 für den Wandel: Dringlichkeit schaffen!

Wo ist da Dringlichkeit vorhanden, wenn trotzdem fleissig abonniert wird und Beträge fürs Bug-Fixing bezahlt werden?
Fehlanzeige^^


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (9. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> 3. ab level 50 bis 60 gibt es sogut wie keine quests mehr, HALLO!!!



Das ist für mich der Hauptgrund diesem Spiel (noch) keine Chance zu geben! Absolutes Totalversagen der Entwickler... Oder mal wieder pure Geldgeilheit des Publishers!

In die Gleiche Kerbe schlägt doch noch der Städtebau... Was bringt einem eine Gildenstadt wenn diese nur eine Geisterstadt ist? Und man vom Entwickler nicht mal ne Info bekommt wann die NPCs kommen? Ich denke da kommt keine Info weil sie selber keinen Plan haben wann die das Spiel fertig stellen.




Neip schrieb:


> Das ihr das nie Kapiert Oo
> ihr sagt immer WoW war am anfang auch so wie Aoc buggy und schlechter support usw, und dass man das nicht mit dem heutigen WoW vergleichen kann weil das schon über 3 Jahre auf dem Markt ist
> Habt ihr euch eigentlich mal überlegt das Aoc laut Funcom mindestens genauso gut sein soll wie WoW, und sich dementsprechend auch damit vergleichen lassen muss.
> Was bringt mir das wenn Aoc in 3 Jahren so gut ist wie WoW heute, dann hinkt es dem spiel immer noch 3 Jahre nach
> und W0W ist viel besser.



Die Argumentation werd ich auch nie verstehen. Alle MMOs haben nun ein 3 Jahre altes Vorbild bei dem sie genau wissen welche Standards erwartet werden. Warum also gibt sich dann offenbar jeder damit zufrieden wenn ein neues Spiel genauso Buggy und unfertig ist wie ein Spiel vor 3 Jahren? Wie Neip schon schreibt, wer damit zufrieden ist braucht sich nicht wundern wenn AoC immer 3 Jahre hinterher hinkt.


----------



## Lizard King (9. Juni 2008)

Ja die Erwartungen waren Groß und die Vor ab Screens und Videos haben viel versprochen, aber letztendlich fehlt halt doch einiges was das Spiel zum Dauerbrenner braucht, selbst bei den 2€ die das Spiel im Monat mehr kostet als die Konkurrenz hätte man doch gedacht das es dafür auch mehr bietet.

Die Entwickler hätten vielleicht den Umfang für den Release begrenzen sollen und dafür ein "kompletteres" Spiel abliefern sollen.

egal, wie gut das ich mir erstmal Mass Effect gekauft hab und mit Herr der Ringe auch noch gut beschäftigt bin ^^


----------



## dergrossegonzo (9. Juni 2008)

Es erinnert wirklich an Gothic 3.

Gameplay, Grafik, Bugdichte....

Ich habe noch 2 Wochen Spielzeit, ich habe es aber nicht mehr übers Herz gebracht es zu starten.

Da Ärgere ich mich jedes mal, das ich 44 Euro zum Fenster raus geschmissen habe.

Ich kenne auch 3 Leute die es sich gekauft haben und nun nicht mehr anfassen.

Ach ja, wir sind ALLE weit über 18 und vielleicht liegt es ja daran. (und nicht alle von uns spielen WoW)


----------



## Gothmorg (9. Juni 2008)

@TE: Bitte, bitte, bitte benutz die Suchfunktion. Diese Art von überflüssigen Flamethreads gibt es schon zu Unmengen in diesem Forum. Das ist ja nicht mehr auszuhalten.

Meine Antworten, wie immer:
1. Kauf es dir nicht, wenn es dir nicht gefällt, aber lass die Spieler damit in Ruhe!
2. Man kann nicht von einem Spiel erwarten, dass es von Anfang an perfekt läuft (auch wenn ich selbst 6 Abstürze am Tag etwas extrem finde).

Zu den anderen Gründen:



> 2. Schlechter Support, hohe pings, das nicht veröffentlichen von patchnotes, Deutsch und englisch vermischt sich
> bei dialogen ständig...



Zum Support kann ich nichts sagen, die Probleme mit den Pings wurden behoben, das mit Deutsch und Englisch gehört ja wohl zu Bugs (s.o.)



> 3. ab level 50 bis 60 gibt es sogut wie keine quests mehr, HALLO!!!



Es wurde bereits mitgeteilt, dass daran gearbeitet wird, neue Gebiete hinzuzufügen. Ich denke mal, es wurde einfach nicht erwartet, dass die Leute so schnell leveln.



> 4. über das Chaos bein EA brauchen wir garnicht zu reden....



Aber der ist schon seit zwei Wochen vorbei und der hat nichts mit der Qualität des Spiels an sich zu tun.



> 5. ein "neues und inovatives Kampfsystem" kann nicht über ein schlechtes Spiel hinweg motivieren...



Als negativen Punkt zu schreiben, dass ein positiver Punkt das negative nicht ausgleicht ist einfach nur schwach.



> 6. hohe versprechungen die nicht im ansatz gehalten wurden...



Die Versprechungen waren ein inovatives Gameplay, eine in MMOs noch nicht dagewesene Grafik und Atmosphäre und ein RPG für Erwachsene. All dies wurde eingehalten.



> 7. zu unrecht ausgesprochene Banns.........LOL



...die alle zurückgenommen und entschuldigt wurden, da es sich um ein Missverständnis handelte.


Also denk gefälligst mal nach, bevor du so einen überflüssigen Post schreibst. Danke.

PS: Zum Thema ein oder sieben Gründe aufgeführt: Das hat man gerne. Zu blöde, nen Thread vernünftig zu kopieren und die Schuld den Mods in die Schuhe schieben.

Maaan, was es hier für N00bs gibt, das ist schon nicht mehr zu fassen...


----------



## skullboy (9. Juni 2008)

wenn das mit mit gothic 3 stimmt dann muss das ja ECHT  schlimm sein


----------



## punkk (9. Juni 2008)

Ich verstehe nicht warum alle 2 Stunden ein neuer Betrag kommt AoC is so schlecht es is buggy und andere heul Threades...

Das Spiel ist nicht perfekt, das ist klar.. aber gugt euch WoW an... das is mehr als 3 Jahre auf dem Markt... Bosse können nicht gelootete werden oder verschwinden nach dem KIll (Illidan und Vashj) mobs sind Entkommen wenn man einen Schritt nach rechts macht und sonstige Bugs nach 3 Jahren und im WoW Forum heulen auch alle aber es speilen drölfzig millionen Menschen...

Kennt ihr noch Vanguard Online ? Habe es nie gezockt aber es soll ein Bug Paradies sein... 
HdRO kenne ich mich nich aus aber es war bestimmt nicht besser... und von den WoW anfangszeietn will ich nicht reden sowie vor TbC den Patch Day und anderen Tage langen Server DOwn... also Leute...

Ihr motzt über den Support ? Wie is das in WoW ? Ich sage nur LOL ! Was kann der GM für dich machen ? Fast NIX ! 


Gebt AoC Zeit... lasst es erwachsen werden... und zur not geht WoW zocken...

Mein Char ist noch nicht im hohen Lvl bereich aber ich freue mich und sie "sagen" es kommen neue Queste und Contetns für die 50+...

LG


----------



## Mr.Igi (9. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.




Sagen wirs mal so du ahst keine Ahnung.... Glaubst du etwa das Wow keineSchwierigkeiten am Anfang hatte?
Wenn du keine Geduld hast gib mir das Spiel... In spätestens 3 monaten lach ich dich dann aus weil du dein acc verkauft hast.



Reg dich nicht auf...


----------



## FJKO (9. Juni 2008)

bestes beischpiel von wow ist der lootbug von anfang an ist er dabei und schleicht isch immer noch durch ;D


----------



## Hellacopter (9. Juni 2008)

simoni schrieb:


> Sorry aber das muss jetzt sein: Ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht, dein Profil anzuschauen, und prompt stoss ich auf etwas sehr "erstaunliches":
> Geburtstag 1 Juni 1993 ............ Was du hier im AoC - Forum überhaupt zu suchen hast ist mir schon ein Rätsel. Und genau wegen solchen Leuten wie dir, bin ich froh nicht mehr WoW zu spielen.
> 
> MfG
> ...



Warum sollte er nichts hier zu suchen haben? Das Spiel wird nicht an Personen unter 18 Jahren verkauft, zumindest sollte es so sein, aber seine Eltern können es ihm immer noch kaufen und erlauben zu spielen. Das entspricht zwar nicht der Empfehlung, aber es ist auch nur eine Empfehlung. Mehr Infos was Pegi angeht: PEGI 
Die USK regelt auch nur die Abgabe bzw. den Verkauf des Spieles. USK
So lange er das Spiel hat, sollte er auch seine Meinung äußern dürfen, und immerhin klingt er noch vernünftiger als so manch anderer hier.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (9. Juni 2008)

also ich habs gekauf und muss sagen sau geil das kampf system mit den kombos die quests mache dadurch mehr fun also bei wow hab ich die quest 
nicht einmal gelesen einfach questhelper benutzt aoc ist da schon anders ich hör den quest geber zur die geschichte finde ich auch irgent wie intersand
 das lvln geht sau schnell ^^ ich hab am  samstag aben angefangen jetzt bin ich so 20 lol sau schnell bei wow hab ich am anfang voll lang 
gebraucht 

was schlecht ist muss ich sagen das am anfang die welt zur klein ist und vieleicht jeder den selben start hat 
naja muss noch sagen biss ich das spiel spielen konnte hat auch gedauert biss die ganze patchs zur laden 
die lade zeiten sind auch einwenig zur lang


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (9. Juni 2008)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Es wurde bereits mitgeteilt, dass daran gearbeitet wird, neue Gebiete hinzuzufügen. Ich denke mal, es wurde einfach nicht erwartet, dass die Leute so schnell leveln.



Das ist doch echt ein Witz! Die Entwickler bringen ein definitiv unfertiges Spiel und nun soll man Dankbar sein das ein Lücke von 10 Leveln ohne Quests gütigerweise nachgeschoben wird? Wenn die keine Ideen mehr hatten, dann hätten se halt bei Level 50 aufhören sollen und gleich bis 80 hochsetzen.

Das ist ja so als wenn Du in nem Offline RPG nur weiter machen kannst wenn Du 10 Level einfach nix machst als stupides grinden.

Na ob da die Kundschaft genauso drüber weg sehen würde? Ich vermute mal NEIN!

Aber bei einem MMO gelten offenbar andere Regeln ^^

Nagut, seitdem sich Gothic 3 trotz Betastatus wie geschnitten Brot verkauft hat, haben Publisher eh einen Freibrief unfertige Spiele auffm Markt zu schmeißen. Warum ein Spiel fertig stellen wenn es sich dank Marketing trotzdem verkauft egal wie negativ die Schlagzeilen oder das User-Feedback ist?


----------



## A3junA (9. Juni 2008)

Belgand schrieb:


> So 3 Chars auf Lvl 20 gespielt.... war ganz witzig aber das game hat mir zuviele Spasskiller auf Dauer.
> 1. Ladezeiten beim zoning
> 
> 2. Interface (Wo sind meine Gruppenmitglieder?; Mehr onscreen-infos im Kampf)
> ...



1. [x] agree
         Obwohl nVidia® GeForce® Go 8800M GTX 

2. [x] agree
         Warum gibt es kein Auslogg-button ? Dafür immer Alt & F4/F10
         Komme oft nicht hinters Display bei Wind & M geht die Map auf
         Ein Party-Menü habe ich bis dato nicht entdeckt..., mir ist nur etwas bekannt
         mit Alt & Tab oder /invate ?!

3. [x] agree
        wenn ich ein neues Gebiet betrete, muss ich bis zu 30 sek.
        warten  bis alle NPC da stehen, zuerst sieht man Ausruf oder Fragezeichen,
        allerdings passiert es oft obwohl noch keine Gegner zusehen ge-gankt werde

4.   nun ja, was mich am handwerklichen stört das die Skills in der Skill-Leiste so locker 
      drin hängen, man braucht nur einmal mit den maus-zeiger über die leiste streifen und 
      schwupps paar Skills sind weg oder verrutscht...
      Kiten ist auch ned möglich ?!

Kann nur hoffen das dies alles besser wird ist ein tolles game....
BTW: Ich komme nicht von WoW (spiele  Guildwars)


----------



## No Fear (9. Juni 2008)

Machen wir mal ne Abstimmung welcher Heulthread hier der beste ist? 

Die unter18 WoWBubis die hier rumjammern das selbst die Klagemauer neidisch wird können dann mal zeigen wie nass sie ihre Kissen bekommen.


----------



## Chilbert (9. Juni 2008)

heul heul und nur heul Beiträge, egal in welchem Forum man schaut.

omg

Wenn euch das Spiel nicht gefällt dann Abo kündigen und fertig.

Und versucht nun nicht jedem das Spiel zu vermiesen, nur weil es euch nicht gefällt.

Mir gefällt auch nicht alles was ich so sehe, weder in WOW noch in AOC.

Und wenn es mir zu Bunt wird höre ich halt auf.

Aber diese ganzen Whine und Käse Threads entsprechen genau der Zeit in der wir uns befinden^^

Also jetzt kräftig weiter flamen und heulen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thewizard76 (9. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.)
> ...





Zu 1. Hatte noch keine Bugs sorry aber ist so.

.....2. Hohe Pings kann ich nicht mitreden meie Pings sind bei 30 bin bei Alice in Hamburg und der Leitungsprovider ist Hansenet sind ja seit geraumer Zeit eins
.....3. So weit bin ich noch nicht
.....4. ????
.....5. Ich finde das Spiel toll entlich mal kein WoW. Aber das wollen ja viele ein neues WoW wegen besserer Grafik. Wartet auf WoW 2 
.....6. Hat Blizzard damals auch gemacht und auch nicht gehalten. Wurden Zeitweise von den Fans fasst zerfetzt wegen der Unspielbarkeit
.....7. Wie viele hat es bei der letzten Bannwelle von Blizz zu unrecht getroffen??? Tausende also mal ganz flauschig bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und schreien tue ich nicht. Was du machst bleibt ja immer noch Dein Ding.

So long.


----------



## Igi_90 (9. Juni 2008)

als ich das spiel am installieren dran bin les ich das hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber nachdem ich es gespielt habe, hats mir xxxx mal besser gefallen als WoW (ist halt eher was für kids aber auch geschmackssache)


----------



## maggus (9. Juni 2008)

A3junA schrieb:


> 1. [x] agree
> Obwohl nVidia® GeForce® Go 8800M GTX



Deine Grafikkarte kann die Ladezeiten leider nicht beschleunigen. Besorg dir ne schnelle Festplatte und ordentlich RAM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doboss (9. Juni 2008)

Ich habe AoC  bis lvl 35 als Nekromant gespielt und jetzt aufgehört.
Die Grafik ist sehr gut aber mann brauch lange um sie optimal an seinen Rechner anzupassen.
Der Sound ist auch hervorragend.
Was ich schlecht finde ist das Gameplay.Zumindest beim Nekromant.
Wenn ich zum beispiel ein buff auf mich selbst vergessen habe war das praktisch fast der sichere Tod.
Hab ich gebuffed sind die Gegner viel zu leicht gewesen.
Mir hat auch die taktische tiefe gefehlt bei den zaubern.
Mit dem Zauber Seelensturm konnte  ich bis lvl 35 spielen denn alle andern haben ich nicht wirklich gebraucht.
Ich hatte 5 oder 6 Einzelangriffszauber in der Leiste aber selbst einzelne Gegener sind schneller gefallen wenn man einen Flächenzauber einsetzte.
Auch war komisch das mann selbst vor der grössten Gegnermasse davonlaufen konnte.Kein festhalten oder verlangsamen kaum schaden.
So war ich dann nach 35 lvl ziemlich gelangweilt .


----------



## Kazaad (9. Juni 2008)

> So 3 Chars auf Lvl 20 gespielt.... war ganz witzig aber das game hat mir zuviele Spasskiller auf Dauer.
> 1. Ladezeiten beim zoning
> 
> 2. Interface (Wo sind meine Gruppenmitglieder?; Mehr onscreen-infos im Kampf)
> ...



Ich hab 1 lvl 28er Assasine und mein momentaner Hauptchar lvl 19 HoX. Ich spiele seit 2-3 Wochen das Spiel und habe vorher Guild Wars, WoW und Tabula Rasa gespielt. Soviel zu meiner MMORPG Ehrfahrung.  

1. Die Ladezeiten beim Zoning sind meiner Meinung nach fast nicht überbrückbar, bei allen Spielen die mit Instanzen (z.B. Tabula Rasa) arbeiten ist das Zoning mit einem Ladebalken (der bei AoC ja nur c.a. 5-10s dauert, jedenfallsbei mir.) verbunden. Da WoW nur 3 grosse Instanzen (Scherbenwelt u.s.w.) und kleine Instanzen besitzt (Todesminen u.s.w.) wird logischerweise nur selten geladen. Alles eine Frage der Technik, wenn sich mal jemand Gedanken darum machen würde. Es ist kein *Fehler* oder *Bug* von Funcom ein Zoning von jeweils 10s für die jeweils nächste Instanz einzubauen, also dieser Punkt ist für mich kein Argument.

2. Stimme ich grösstenteils zu. Das die Gruppe nur auf kurzer Distanz auf der Map angezeigt wird ist nervig, sonst finde ich das UI verhältnissmässig gut.

3. Die Performance wurde nicht optimal optimiert, dabei kommt es auf schwachen Rechnern zu den von dir erwähnten Lags (Zu schlechter Rechner oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vielleicht mal die Grafik niedriger stellen (30 FPS wären optimal)) oder den aufpoppenden NPC's. Ich erkläre mir die aufpoppenden NPC's folgendermassen: Wenn du in eine neue Instanz kommst lädt das Spiel. Bei c.a. 3/4 des Ladebalkens kann man allerdings schon loslaufen, daraus erkläre ich mir die aufpoppenden NPC's, man kann zwar schon loslaufen aber das Spiel ist noch nicht fertig mit Laden, die restlichen 25% werden während des Laufens berechnet.

4. - Positionsanzeige in Dungeons unbrauchbar: Unbraubar ist übertrieben, du weisst zwar nicht wo genau aber es gibt dir den ungefähren Punkt vor, ausserdem mal ein bisschen suchen schadet nie..
    - Ich pull n Boss und kill die spawnenden Adds...währenddessen killt ein anderer den Boss...freu: Ist mir zwar noch nie passiert aber ich schliesse nicht aus das mir das mal passieren könnte, dass ist einfach Pech und ausserdem recht selten.
    - Wenn man Quests zu zweit macht muss man teilweise ewig auf den respawn eines herumliegenden Questitems/Questmobs warten: stimm ich dir zu, da können jeweils schon 2-3min vergehen.
    - Man geht zu zweit in eine Questinstanz killt ein NPC und es zählt nur für einen...Also wieder raus und der andere muss das ganze nochmal machen: Stimmt nicht, ist mir noch nie passiert, hab ich auch noch nie bei jemandem gesehen. Und mein Assa ist 28..


Ich habe die Argumente ehrlich und durch eigene Spielehrfahrung analysiert, ich bin parteiisch an die Argumente ran gegangen. 

Mein Fazit: AoC hat bei mir eine grosse Sucht ausgelöst, macht mir eine Menge Spass und ich habe einen witzigen Zeitvertreib nach Feierabend. Das Spiel hat Fehler und Bugs die den Spass ein wenig trüben. Diese Fehler vertreiben aber nicht das grandiose Gameplay und das Spiel macht zumindest mir sehr viel Spass. Und was denkt ihr wenn die Fehler in den Foren Funcoms ankommen, was denkt ihr was Funcom machen wird? Bestimmt nicht Tee trinken und abwarten.. (der heutige Patch hat es gezeigt)

So long ..


----------



## Onyxien (9. Juni 2008)

Also ich hab mir AoC auch geholt und finde das Spielsystem (Kombos) viel zu hecktisch ... man kann die tollen kampfmoves bei mir nur schlecht erkennen, denn bei mir laggt das spiel wenn ich alles auf mittlere Einstellungen setzte (obwohl ich nen ganz passablen rechner habe ...). Bei den zaubernen Klassen erkenne ich auch nicht viel. Ich finde das Spiel sehr unübersichtlich. Nachdem jetzt mein Nekro auf lvl 32 ist und ich dachte ab da wirds besser finde ich nur noch buggs usw ...
Ich hab mir heute sofort ne neue game card gekauft und warte lieber auf warhammer oder gw2

Meine Meinung

so far onyx


----------



## sTereoType (9. Juni 2008)

Onyxien schrieb:


> Ich hab mir heute sofort ne neue game card gekauft und warte lieber auf warhammer oder gw2


erschließt sich noch jemanden nicht ganz die aussage?^^
ich kann mir zwar denken das du mit der game time card nicht eine card für aoc meinst aber das ist auf dem ersten blick absolut nicht zu erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meckermize (9. Juni 2008)

Also ich schließe mich Nemth an...isteinfach mies gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ei8th (9. Juni 2008)

Das lustigste an diesem Thread ist ja eigentlich der Umstand, dass man heutzutage entweder mit 18 immer noch nicht gelernt hat vernünftige Rechtschriebung und Grammatik anzuwenden, oder dass der Großteil der Heuler hier weit unter 18 ist...


----------



## mejestran (9. Juni 2008)

Habe auch von vielen kompetenten AOC spieler gehört das das game unfertig ist jeweiter man es spiel, also 1 grund wieso ich es nie kaufen werde.
Und hier kann mir keiner sagen das das Spiel so super toll ist weil von den ganze negativen dingen wurde ja extrem viel berichtet und es wurde viel rumgeschrienen.
Also glaube ich nicht das das Ammenmärchen sind und alles ausgedacht.
Erst meckerten alle Betaspieler über war .. obwohls net mal released ist, und wechseln teilwese zu AOC. Tja und jetzt ist AOC Unfertig.. aber leider ist AOC released und WAR NOCH NICHT, und solange es nicht released ist kann sich zumglück noch alles ändern.. Bin ich mal gespannt wie schnell War verschrien wird.

Aber der Grund "wer will ein release wie WOW (Alles verbugged) also bitte.. WoW hatte mit den besten start eines MMOs den ich je gesehen habe..


----------



## Prophi (9. Juni 2008)

Also ich finds auch super. Aber mit solchen schlechtmachenden Posts habe ich hier auch schon gerechnet.
Buffed ist halt im überwiegenden Teil ne WoW-Fanbase.

Also ich bin begeistert und endlich hat es ein Spiel geschafft mich wirklich wieder zu fesseln.
Endlich konnte ich WoW richtig den Rücken kehren und ich weiss das ich nie mehr wiederkomme.
Ehrlich gesagt ist es mir so auch ganz recht wie es ist. Mit solchen die wegen nem kleinen Fehler rumnöllen oder nur rumweinen weil sie nicht gleich die tolsten und besten sind, mit denen habe ich garkeine Lust zu spielen. Bleibt bei WoW und werdet da glücklich.

Es gibt schon dutzende Berichte darüber das ihr Spieler eigentlich nur eine Art Melkkuh für die seid. Mal kommt da wieder was dann wieder da was...und in einem wird ein "Drang" "Druck" geschaffen das man schnell mehr Gold und bessere Items braucht.

Age of Conan ist für mich eine Art Gothic 1&2 Online gepart mit einer Portion TheWitcher.

Ich halte ihm die treue und denke das sich im laufe des nächsten Halbjahres sich das immer mehr und mehr zu einem wahren Meilenstein entpuppt.


----------



## Sylfa (9. Juni 2008)

Also ich muss dem TE recht geben AoC überzeugt überhaupt nicht aus meiner Sicht. 
Zunächst ein paar Beispiele, kommt man mal vom eigentlichen Pfad ab hängt man an kleinsten Klippen, die Texturen werden grottig und die Landschaft schnell kantig/dreieckig...
Und sowas von einem Spiel welches gradezu mit der Grafik prahlt, und ja habe das Game auf vollen Details. 
Zu dem Kampfsystem muss ich sagen es ist gut gestaltet mit den Verteidiungsbalken aber die Kombos des Assassinen Beispielsweise unterscheiden sich kaum von ihrer ausführung. Die Animation der Körperteile finde ich allerdings recht gelungen, sprich beim eigentlichen metzeln doch die Finishingmoves wirken oft zu gestellt, nicht wirklich dynamisch. Also man kommt sich in dem MMORPG mit seinem Char nich wirklich frei vor, sondern eher eingeengt, dazu trägt die Intanzierung einen soliden Teil bei, die leidergottes aufgezwängte Kollisionsabfrage funktioniert teilweise zu grottig für ein Spiel was auf realismus setzt. Ein Beispiel hierzu, mein Char wurde von einem kieselsteingrossen Klotz blockiert, um dann weiterzugehen musste ich erst zurück und dann einen grossen Bogen drum machen. 
Bin ja kein Freund davon ein Spiel anhand unfertiger Entwickelung und Bugs schlecht zu bewerten aber bei dem Budget was dahinter sticht gehts einfach besser. Dabei habe ich die Questgestaltung nichtmal aufgezählt.


----------



## Yenwer (9. Juni 2008)

Prophi schrieb:


> ...
> Ehrlich gesagt ist es mir so auch ganz recht wie es ist. Mit solchen die wegen nem kleinen Fehler rumnöllen oder nur rumweinen weil sie nicht gleich die tolsten und besten sind, mit denen habe ich garkeine Lust zu spielen. Bleibt bei WoW und werdet da glücklich.
> ...



das ist schön gesagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theobald (9. Juni 2008)

Verdammich, ich mag das Spiel. Aber weil du sagst, das es schlecht ist, glaube ich das auch und höre auf. Oder spiele ich einfach weiter, und gebe Funcom ein paar Monate Zeit?

Wenn ich bei anderen Spielen damals über solange MMOPRG Erfahrung wie jetzt verfügt hätte, wäre mein Anspruch damals wohl auch höher gewesen.

Aber egal, Funcom wirds schon richten, wem es derzeit zu schlecht ist, der soll ne Pause machen, und in ein paar Monaten wieder reinschauen.


----------



## ragosh (9. Juni 2008)

Achtung!!! Bei diesem Post wurde Rechtschreibung und Klein-Groß komplett ignoriert: Also alle die das stört!! RUNTER SCROLLEN

Ich glaub es sollte eurer meinung so aussehen:
"Wenig" Bugs zeitlose Grafik nur unfähige leute in randomgruppen es gibt nerf und heulthreads im überfluss die community is einfach nur naja ihr wisst es alle.
bleibt bitte einfach bei wow wenn euch das spiel nicht gut genug ist!

gerade eben hab ich erlebt das leute im chat NORMAL diskuttierten (kA ob des jetz richtig geschrieben ist) und hilfe zu den quests gegeben worden ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ohne ein kacknoob, scheiß kiddy und lauter so dreck....

zusammenfassung AoC: gute community(+), ladezeiten (-), kampsystem etc (++), bugs (es gibt vorraussichtlich 2 patches in der woche für alle die es noch net wissen)

Tja das hier ist meine MEINUNG

( das spiel ist einfach nur geil)


----------



## wýrm.. (9. Juni 2008)

TZTZT!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich kann mich noch gut an den Start von Wow,Horizons erinnern....
AOC hat für ein MMO, einen recht ordentlichen Lunch hingelegt.
Ich weiss ja nicht was du erwartest, aber ich glaube du bist bei WoW  & co besser aufgehoben.
So ein Spiel braucht seine Zeit. Ist ja noch Blutjung ^^ Schau nochmal so ca in einem Jahr vorbei.


----------



## No Fear (10. Juni 2008)

Warum bildet sich hier jeder Spieler dieses ab 12 Jahre Comic Game mit dem Namen Warcraft ein er könne ein Spiel bewerten welches ganz andere Masstäbe hinsichtlich ingame Brutalität und Nudismus setzt und eine höhere geistige Reife der Spieler erfordert. 

Warcraft kann doch selbst n dressierter Affe spielen und wenn man sich den Chat anschaut dann ist es auch so. Scheisspack, bleibt bei eurem alten Comic Spiel, wir wollen euch gar nicht und eure Meinung ist uns eh scheissegal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, gebt euer Taschengeld lieber wieder für YuGiOh Karten und Wrestling Chips aus, AoC ist Nummern zu groß für euch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sprigg (10. Juni 2008)

Man, man, man, man...

Es gibt 3 Sachen, die einfach grottig sind

1) Spieler, die von einem frischem Game die Glückseligkeit pur erwarten
2) Spieler, die im Namen der Anti-Kiddy-Komission andere Spieler als dumme, kleine, häßliche Kiddies bezeichnen, und damit den Vogel abschießen ( Kommt ihr euch nicht dumm vor, mit solch dummen Aussagen auf die Bühne zu kommen ?! Mein Beileid ) zeugt auch von viel Reife, die ihr eich anrechnen lassen wollt, durch eure Posts, Respekt !!!!

und

3) Äpfel und Birnen kann man nicht vergeleichen, ein Spiel das auf PVP ausgelegt mit einem PVE-SPiel zu vergleichen tztztz.....Leute bitte, dazu braucht man nicht mal einen Realschulabschluß , um zu wissen, das es nicht geht...!!!

Grüß Spirrgi


----------



## Rosaschlüpfer (10. Juni 2008)

No schrieb:


> Warum bildet sich hier jeder Spieler dieses ab 12 Jahre Comic Game mit dem Namen Warcraft ein er könne ein Spiel bewerten welches ganz andere Masstäbe hinsichtlich ingame Brutalität und Nudismus setzt und eine höhere geistige Reife der Spieler erfordert.
> 
> Warcraft kann doch selbst n dressierter Affe spielen und wenn man sich den Chat anschaut dann ist es auch so. Scheisspack, bleibt bei eurem alten Comic Spiel, wir wollen euch gar nicht und eure Meinung ist uns eh scheissegal
> 
> ...





Geilo, genau so muss man es rüberbringen! Ich gebe dir in jeden Punkt recht!

WoW... WoW... WAR... WoW... ich kanns nimmer hören/lesen geht doch die PiiP eur.. .äter PiiP!
AoC ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben! Mit oder ohne Bugs AoC fegt mit dem ganzen Comiclookscheißchinafarmergames den Küchenboden!

Wer sich an den ganzen Bugs stört soll halt in 3 monate wieder reinschauen. WoW war die ersten 6 Monate unspielbar! Ja ich weiß von was ich schreibe. ich hatte damals mein ersten Char in 4wochen (realzeit) auf 60 und was war dann? verplant zwischen AH und Bank hin und herlaufen und Wochenende für Wochenende Raids mitzumachen.... gääähnn... später würde es auch besser. aber es war nicht von Anfang an perfekt. 

und was haben damals genau die gleichen (oder ähnlichen) milchbubis Rumgeheult. Das Spiel sei unfertig blablabla... so wird es immer sein. Nur mit dem unterschied, dass 14jährige Akne bestreuzelte Kids diese anfangsprobleme von WoW nicht kennen. ihr habt erst angefangen als WoW hype wurde, als es schon gereift war. lange rede kurzer sinn: WENN EUCH AOC NICHT GEFÄLLT DANN LASST ES UND ZOCKT WEITER EURE CHINA..PiiP.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stormsong (10. Juni 2008)

celion schrieb:


> Muß Nemth leider recht geben.
> 
> Und ja, ich spiele selber AoC, aber das was Funcom uns da vor die Füße wirft ist nix anderes als ein rohes Stück Fleisch und alle stürzen sich drauf!
> 
> ...




also meiner einer spielt mmorpgs seit uo (über daoc, eq, eq2, wow, hellgate) und es gibt einige grundregeln die sich jeder zu herzen nehmen sollte.

1. kommt zeit kommt patch
2. wer ein nahezu perfektes spiel möchte sollte frühstens 6 monate nach release anfangen zu spielen
3. kommt zeit kommt patch
4. die ruler- und roxxorklassen von heute, sind die gimps von morgen
5. kommt zeit kommt patch
6. geduld, junger padawan ist eine tugend die mmorpg-spieler verinnerlichen sollten
7. kommt zeit kommt patch


vergleiche von blizz und funcom sind absolut sinnfrei, genauso wie vergleiche der genre vertreter, die schon seit jahren auf den markt sind, die müssen hinken. für einen mmorpg underdog wie funcom ist das richtig gut, was hier abgeliefert wird (2 wöchentliche patches, offizielle sammelthreats für klassenfeedbacks etc.). grade was die communitybetreuung in den offiziellen foren angeht, was mich im überigen bis zum heutigen tag bei wow stört, die ist nämlich arg grottig.

sicherlich ist nicht alles gold was glänzt, und auch ich habe schon einige kritikpunkte gefunden, aber ich bin hier relativ optimistisch, daß wenn man an den richtigen stellen konstruktiv meckert für abhilfe gesorgt wird. wir werden sehen .... tee trinken und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azddel (10. Juni 2008)

Rosaschlüpfer schrieb:


> Geilo, genau so muss man es rüberbringen! Ich gebe dir in jeden Punkt recht!
> 
> WoW... WoW... WAR... WoW... ich kanns nimmer hören/lesen geht doch die PiiP eur.. .äter PiiP!
> AoC ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben! Mit oder ohne Bugs AoC fegt mit dem ganzen Comiclookscheißchinafarmergames den Küchenboden!
> ...



Spitze. "Rosaschlüpfer" gibt "No Fear" in jeden (sic!) Punkt recht.
Und man wird das herrliche - wahlweise bedrückende - Gefühl nicht los, dass hier zwei gerade eben nicht mehr "14jährige Akne bestreuzelte [?] Kids" sich gegenseitig und das Herannahen ihrer Adoleszenz feiern. 
Ich möchte mich dafür entschuldigen, dass ich hier mit meinem ersten Post mitten in die Diskussion - und ohne wirklich beizutragen - hineinplatze. Aber als begeisterter Leser dieses Threads wollte ich meine Begeisterung öffentlich machen.
Macht bitte weiter. Alle. Und bleibt so, wie ihr seid.

Grüße.


----------



## Eisblut83 (10. Juni 2008)

Sprigg schrieb:


> Man, man, man, man...
> 
> Es gibt 3 Sachen, die einfach grottig sind
> 
> ...



Ich kann mich dem nur völlig anschließen. Wartet doch erstma ab, kein Spiel ist perfekt wenn es neu rauskommt, schon garnicht so ein umfangreiches game wie AoC...

Hätte gedacht das die AoC-Community um Welten reifer sein wird als die WoW-Community....aber habe ich mich wohl vertan...


----------



## Earthfury (10. Juni 2008)

Was ich faszinierend finde, ist die Tatsache, das einige echt versuchen die "Miesmacher" zu überzeugen.

Ihr solltet Euch dabei eins vor Augen führen, die wollen garnicht überzeugt werden. Ihr werdet deren Meinung nicht akzeptieren, und die Eure schon garnicht. Sie wollen Dampf ablassen, Frust abbauen, nennt es wie Ihr wollt.

Und eins wollen sie dabei echt mal garnicht hören, das es Leute gibt die das Spiel trotzdem gut finden. Das sind dann in den Augen der "Miesmacher" die Deppen, die sich echt alles gefallen lassen.

Die wollen halt "nur" Flamen, Flamen und Flamen...deswegen mein Rat...haltet Euch doch einfach aus den "Sch... AoC" threads raus...lasst sie in ruhe Flamen. 

LG


----------



## Woodspirit (10. Juni 2008)

Können wir das hier nich mal schließen???


----------



## Azddel (10. Juni 2008)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> Können wir das hier nich mal schließen???



Nein, bitte nicht!
Wo kämen wir denn hin?
Sollte dieser Thread dennoch irgendwann zum Erliegen kommen, aus Gründen, die ich mir heute noch gar nicht vorstellen möchte, werde ich unverzüglich lebenserhaltende Maßnahmen einleiten.

Grüße.


----------



## bullybaer (10. Juni 2008)

Earthfury schrieb:


> Was ich faszinierend finde, ist die Tatsache, das einige echt versuchen die "Miesmacher" zu überzeugen.
> 
> Ihr solltet Euch dabei eins vor Augen führen, die wollen garnicht überzeugt werden. Ihr werdet deren Meinung nicht akzeptieren, und die Eure schon garnicht. Sie wollen Dampf ablassen, Frust abbauen, nennt es wie Ihr wollt.
> 
> ...




Ich will ja nicht frozeln aber ich glaube, dass ein Großteil der "Miesmacher" einfach nicht das nötige Taschengeld bekommt,
um sich einen Rechner leisten zu können auf dem AoC vernünftig läuft. Reicht wohl grad noch so für Spiele mit einer Comicgrafik. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daher wohl auch der Ärger und die Missgunst. XD


----------



## sTereoType (10. Juni 2008)

mir ist grad was lustiges passiert. als ich diesen thread geöffnet habe plopte aufeinmal ein passwortabfragefenster für aocszene.de auf. kann mir wer erklären wie das passierenn konnte?^^
btt: beie parteien drehen sich hier im kreis auf konstruktive argumente geht keiner der parteien wirklich ein, damit ist die diskussion festgefahren und ich finde das man es an dieser stele bitte schließen sollte

edit: bei abschicken dieser nachricht kam schon wieder dieses abfragefenster oO
edit2: hab jetzt bemerkt das dieses fenster jedes mal kommt wenn die seite neu geladen wird


----------



## A3junA (10. Juni 2008)

das gleiche bei mir auch...,
Passwort - Popup-fenster 
mehrere male sogar ?!

PS: zu* aoc-szene *


----------



## Theroas (10. Juni 2008)

*dreht die Temperatur mal 400°C höher*

Hallo Freunde, wird hier etwa auch geflamet?


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (10. Juni 2008)

Och ja AoC müsste gleich am ersten Tag bugfrei sein, sonst ist schlecht? Oo
Aber das bei WoW nach jedem grossen Patch irgendwelche Bugs auftreten ist dann wieder normal, ne? xD
Orc und Gnominnen Schulterstücke, Tauren, Zwergen und Menschenfrauen Waffen... na klingelts?


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (10. Juni 2008)

bullybaer schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht frozeln aber ich glaube, dass ein Großteil der "Miesmacher" einfach nicht das nötige Taschengeld bekommt,
> um sich einen Rechner leisten zu können auf dem AoC vernünftig läuft. Reicht wohl grad noch so für Spiele mit einer Comicgrafik.
> 
> 
> ...




Hmm was man von der Grafik hat sieht man nun ja...
Eine komplett instanzierte Welt! Toll... -.-

Da bin ich heilfroh, das es bei WAR eine Drchschnittsgrafik geben wird, dann aber eine offene Welt besteht mit viiiel Platz für grosse Schlachten. xD
Grafik ist einfach das allerletzte was an einem MMO wichtig ist. Bei AoC verdirbt sie mir eher den Spass. 
Klar ruckeln tut es nix, aber diese blöde Instanzierung. :/

Fidn ich einfach schade, wenn sie wegen der Grafik danach den Spielspass senken müssen. 

Aber ja, jedem das seine! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja udn sorry wegen Doppelpost!


----------



## No Fear (10. Juni 2008)

Kamos schrieb:


> Da bin ich heilfroh, das es bei WAR eine Drchschnittsgrafik geben wird, dann aber eine offene Welt besteht mit viiiel Platz für grosse Schlachten.



Offene Welt mit viel Platz für Schlachten? Sturmwind vs. Ogrimar? In Inzen spielst du ja nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühü1 (10. Juni 2008)

Tja was soll man hier zu sagen ?

Zwischen den anti AoC flamern und den Aoc fanboy´s finden sich  kaum objektive und gut argumentierte  beiträge. 
Ich würde AoC ja selbst mal anspielen um es zu testen um mir selbst eine meinung zu bilden, aber das spiel überzeugt mich nicht genug um geld dafür auszugeben.
Finde die fanboy´s zum teil schlimmer als die flamer hier im thread.
Aber lustig zu lesen das AoC spieler und Warhammer fan´s sich von WoW distanzieren.
Dieses böse WoW das doch so doof ist comic grafik bäh wer kann sowas blos spielen das ist doch so einfach...... loooooooooooool

So neben bei AoC hat wohl so einige eklige bug´s .....naja patch abwarten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die fanboy´s machen das spiel viel unattraktiver als die flamer die müll labern weil sie keine ahnung haben.

Nofear und rosaschlüpfer sind ja das parade beispiel.

Hab gehofft hier obejktive meinungen lesen zu können aber die sind selten.
und beim satz "AoC ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben!" musste ich ja herzhaft lachen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blood_and_Vengeance (10. Juni 2008)

Diese ganzen AoC flames nerven mich langsam wirklich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , ich spiele AoC und es macht mir Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .Mit den bugs dies noch gibt kann ich leben und Funcom ist ja auch wirklich bemüht diese zu patchen... von daher alle wow Fanboys lasst doch mal das flamen sein obwohl ihr einfach keine ahnung habt....
PS mein char ist mittlerweile über lvl 50 und bisher lief alles reibungslos...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab eine idee wir machen ein extra "NEW MMORPG FLAME FORUM" auf und dann können alle wow kiddies sich dort verewigen und keiner Wirds jemals lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamstax (10. Juni 2008)

Ich glaube hier wir garnicht die Frage gestellt ob AoC oder nicht.

Spieler A sagt seine Meinung. Er findet AoC kacke.
Natürlich erwartet Spieler A, dass er Zustimmung findet.
Er ist sich nciht sicher ob er eifnach zu schlecht für das Spiel oder das Spiel zu schelcht für ihn ist.

Spieler B antwortet direkt. Dieser findet wiederrum AoC klasse.
B versteht A überhaupt nicht und verteidigt sein Spiel.

Spieler C kommt hinzu. Er flamed ohne ansatz und Grund B zu Tode, um im selben Atemzug
zu verkünden wie toll WoW ist. Wer anderer Meinung ist hat nix drauf, ne?

Spieler A schaut wieder in den Thread und erntet die Flamesaat. A freut sich über die Zustimmung von C
und beginnt ebenfalls B zu flamen.

Spieler D fühlt sich angesprochen. Er spielt AoC und ihm gefällt das Spiel. Zudem hat er schwere 
Vorurteile gegen WoW-Spieler. Also flamed er A und C, sagt wie scheiße WoW ist und wie toll AoC.

Spieler E ...... (setzte diesen Part beliebig oft fort, bis ein Mod den Thread schließt, nur damit irgend so ein Vollidiot
direkt den nächsten "AoC ist kacke" oder "AoC - Die neue Weltmacht" eröffnet.
Der Spaß mit dem Postcounter pushen soll ja fröhlich weitergehen.

Ich sags mal so, damit auch die minderjährige Fraktion meinen Text versteht:

Wenn ihr AoC mögt, dann spielt es und freut euch der Möglichkeiten die es bietet.
Wenn ihr AoC nicht mögt, dann deinstalliert es und macht einen großen Bogen um alles was AoC betrifft (auch die Foren).

Lasst die AoC Foren den Spielern, welche Spaß an dem Spiel haben. Wenn ihr umbedingt euren geistigen Dünnschiss hier loswerden wollt,
dann schreibt Rezessionen auf Amazon oder sprecht zur Wand. 

Selbiges gilt für die AoC-Fangemeinde. Tief durchatmen, ignorieren und weitermachen. Die Flames wollen nur spielen und würden euch
selbst dann nichts tun, wenn sie könnten.

Just my 2cents

Mfg Hamsta - Asura - Barbar LvL 6x - <Vendetta>


----------



## Trainow (10. Juni 2008)

An Thread Ersteller Geh WOW spielen und urteile nicht über Spiele die du noch nicht ingame gesehen hast,
deine ganzen Kritikpunkte haste dir einfach aus dem Buffed Forum abgeguckt und machst jetzt einen auf großen Max.


----------



## ZAM (10. Juni 2008)

So

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sollte sich ab dieser Doppellinie nochmal jemand in der Ausdrucksweise vergreifen, die Netiquette missachten und andere Teilnehmer der Diskussion "flamen", fliegt er/sie, sowie mögliche neue Accounts und der Thread ist zu. Ich hatte das Thema schon in dem anderen, bereits geschlossenen Thread angesprochen.

Es ist dabei übrigens vollkommen *egal*, ob dieses Posting hier ein paar Seiten weiterrutscht und diese Warnung dadurch nicht gelesen wird - Unwissenheit schützt in diesem Fall vor Strafe nicht. 

Es ist einfach nichtmehr feierlich, wie sich einige in den Beiträgen im Rahmen der Pseudo-Anonymität gehen lassen. Man kann Meinungen/Kritiken auch ohne Angriffe oder falscher Wortwahl diskutieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis.


----------



## Blood_and_Vengeance (10. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Abschließend: jeder soll das spielen was er will und was ihm spaß macht und muss ja gar nicht ins forum von anderen spielen schauen bzw dort nicht flamen^^ alles wird gut^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamstax (10. Juni 2008)

ZAM wenn buffed.de noch einen Foren Mod nur für den AoC Bereich braucht, würd ich mich opfern und in den Threads für Recht, Ordnung und Netiquette sorgen.  

Bei Intresse PM


----------



## Lemendeer (11. Juni 2008)

um ehrlich zu sein ists mir echt lieber wenn ich die ganzen leute die solche Threads so "stielvoll"( ironie) öffnen und ihre gequirllte sch***** von sich geben weil sie es nicht schaffen die welt von dem mist zu verschonen nicht in Age of Conan habe ,... und damit danke ich funcom das sie eine "kindersicherung" mit unterschwelligen botschaften in das spiel eingebaut haben so das schlicht und einfach bestimmte leute das spiel schlecht finden ! technologie gegen verblödung echt toll ,...


----------



## Azddel (11. Juni 2008)

Lemendeer schrieb:


> um ehrlich zu sein ists mir echt lieber wenn ich die ganzen leute die solche Threads so "stielvoll"( ironie) öffnen und ihre gequirllte sch***** von sich geben weil sie es nicht schaffen die welt von dem mist zu verschonen nicht in Age of Conan habe ,... und damit danke ich funcom das sie eine "kindersicherung" mit unterschwelligen botschaften in das spiel eingebaut haben so das schlicht und einfach bestimmte leute das spiel schlecht finden ! technologie gegen verblödung echt toll ,...



Welche sind denn die unterschwelligen Botschaften, die Funcom in das Spiel eingebaut hat und die dazu führen, dass einige Leute (aber wer genau?) selbiges schlecht finden?
Geographie-, oder besser noch: Orthographietest vorm ersten Einloggen?
Wortschatzschätzung durch Limerick-Aufsagen im TS?
Vielleicht sind hier aber auch die großen nackten Brüste und das viele Blut, inclusive der appen Köppe, gemeint. Dies wiederum würde die "Stielvollen" geradezu anziehen wie ein sanfter Dunggeruch die fleißige Fliege.
Und um welche Technologie gehts überhaupt? Bin ich verblödet?

Grüße.


----------



## Malice Miseré (11. Juni 2008)

Ich fühle mich persönlich beleidigt, wenn ich als "dumm" hingestellt werde, nur weil ich ein "unfertiges Spiel" ala AOC spiele. 

Meinereiner hat eben genug Wissen um die Realität so zu nehmen, wie sie ist. Nämlich, dass jedes MMO immer Erweiterungen Bedarf und nie ganz fertig ist. 
Das das Spiel verbuggt sein wird, man anfangs das Gefühl hat eine Beta zu spielen, wusste ich schon vorher, ohne mich großartig darüber informieren zu müssen. Auch dass viele sogenannte Versprechungen nicht eingehalten werden. Es sei denn: man glaubt, dass Milchschnitten aus dem Kühlschrank kommen, wenn man ein Glas Honig, ein paar Weizen und eine Kanne Milch reinstellt, nachdem man ein paar Minuten gewartet hat. Jedenfalls verspricht das die Werbung !!

Wieso heisst es bei WOW eigentlich: Never play on a patch day ?

Ich kann allen über 18jährigen WOW-Fans empfehlen sich AOC NICHT zu kaufen. Ganz einfach, weil es Euch nicht gefallen wird. Und wieso solltet ihr Geld in etwas investieren, wenn von vorneherein klar ist, dass es keinen Spaß machen wird? Gebt das Geld lieber für Sinnvolleres aus.

Schon mit EQII (SOE halt) sind WOW-Fans überfordert; Jedenfalls hatten wir immer wieder genug von denen, die das Spiel getestet haben und weinten, dass es ja so unübersichtlich und schwierig sei, im Gegensatz zu WOW wohlgemerkt.

Das sie es mit AOC sein werden ist daher eine logische Schlußfolgerung. 

Mein Rat. Kauft es Euch NICHT. 

Sollte ich jemanden beleidigt haben, möge er sich von dem Geld, dass er durch Befolgung meines Rates gespart hat, ein paar reißfeste Tempos kaufen, damit er in Ruhe weinen kann.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (11. Juni 2008)

Malice schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich persönlich beleidigt, wenn ich als "dumm" hingestellt werde, nur weil ich ein "unfertiges Spiel" ala AOC spiele.
> 
> Meinereiner hat eben genug Wissen um die Realität so zu nehmen, wie sie ist. Nämlich, dass jedes MMO immer Erweiterungen Bedarf und nie ganz fertig ist.
> Das das Spiel verbuggt sein wird, man anfangs das Gefühl hat eine Beta zu spielen, wusste ich schon vorher, ohne mich großartig darüber informieren zu müssen. Auch dass viele sogenannte Versprechungen nicht eingehalten werden. Es sei denn: man glaubt, dass Milchschnitten aus dem Kühlschrank kommen, wenn man ein Glas Honig, ein paar Weizen und eine Kanne Milch reinstellt, nachdem man ein paar Minuten gewartet hat. Jedenfalls verspricht das die Werbung !!
> ...



Hast du es gespielt ?
Und ich war WoWFan knapp 3 jahre und trotzdem hatte ich keine Lust mehr darauf. Deshlab spiel ich AoC und das macht mal richtig Spass. Klar hat das Spiel Bugs,...UND dafür gibt es 2 Patchtage pro Woche. Aber da du ja voll die Ahnung hast,...................

*ohne Worte*

Für alle Leute die WoW nicht mehr sehen können und den Still von Gothic mochten, sollten bei AoC auf jedemfall mal vorbei schauen. Aber nehmt Euch in ACHT! Das ist keine BUNTE Märchenwelt !


----------



## Malice Miseré (11. Juni 2008)

@AOC.Virtus
hast du meinen Post richtig gelesen ? *zwinker*

Ich selbst spiele AOC.

Ich stelle aber fest, dass dieses Spiel 80% der WOW-Fans nicht gefällt. Dies merke ich hier in den Foren, dies merke inGame und RL. 
Deshalb sollte jemand, der total begeistert von WOW ist, die Finger von AOC lassen. Es wird ihm zu 90% nicht gefallen. Oder aber warten bis die Gästekeys freigeschaltet sind.

Wenn Du nach drei Jahren WOW das Spiel wechselst und es Dir gefällt, gehörst Du zu den wenigen 20%. Und das ist gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hole mir gerade in den Klassenforen ein paar Tips für die Skillungen...

Und Sticheleien wie "aber da du ja voll die Ahnung hast"... naja...

hey, lass uns bitte auf erwachsenen Niveau bleiben, wenn das möglich ist. Am besten Du liest noch einmal richtig, was die eigentliche Aussage meines Posts ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne, ich hab gleich Feierabend und freue mich darauf gleich noch ein bisschen zu leveln..


----------



## Der Mephisto (11. Juni 2008)

Folgendes ist mir in meinem Bekannten- und Freundeskreis aufgefallen.

Leute die lange Zeit WOW gespielt haben, können mit AoC nicht mehr viel anfangen. Es gefällt ihnen einfach nicht.

Leute die von anderen MMOs kommen und/oder WOW nur wenige Monate gespielt haben und dann keinen gefallen mehr an WOW hatten "lieben" AoC.

Ich denke das liegt einfach daran, das die meisten (nicht alle!) WoWler außer WoW auch nichts anderes kennen und auch einfach nicht wollen. Das Konzept einer Geschichte und eines Rollenspiels, wie es AoC bietet ist den WoWler meistens neu und fremd. Für mich persönlich war WoW nie mehr als ein komplexeres Diablo. Items, Items und nochmal Items ist alles worum es geht. Geschichte, Flair, Atmo...völlig egal. 

Fast alle meiner Bekannten die schon Jahre bei WoW waren gingen das Spiel wie folgt an:
Erstmal von jeder Klasse einen Charakter erstellt und den as fast as possible auf Level 10 gebracht. Dabei wurde nur darauf geachtet welcher Charakter wohl beim Raiden am effektivsten ist. Die Quests wurden ungelesen und ungehört einfach weggeklickt. Zahlen und Werte ist alles was zählt. Egal ob man sich mit der Klasse/Rolle identifizieren kann oder nicht. Egal ob einem diese Klasse Spaß macht oder nicht.

Ganz ehrlich...so würde mir AoC auch keinen Spaß machen. -.-
Aber sie kennen es halt nicht anders.


Wenn ich mir angucke was WoW mal war und was in den Jahren daraus geworden ist....hey...dann haben wir ein "Hello Kitty Online" doch schon. Der Konflikt zwischen Horde und Allianz wird doch gar nicht bzw. kaum noch gelebt. Er wird von Blizzard auch nicht wirklich gefördert. Stattdessen baut Blizzard ein Knuddelwuddeltierchen nach dem nächsten ins Spiel und versorgt die Gamer regelmäßig mit neuen, noch besseren, bunteren und tolleren Items. Auf das die Hatz mit jedem Patch und jeder Extension von vorne beginnt. Ich persönlich fand dieses Konzept nach ca. 6 Monaten WoW ermüdend und hab mit WoW aufgehört. Solange es Quest gab und ich gemütlich mit meinen Freunden leveln konnte, war es toll. Als ich dann die 70 hatte und es daran ging nur noch die Instanzen abzugrasen um eine Item zu ergattern das kaum eine Spur besser war, wie das, was man eh schon hatte, war der Drops für mich gelutscht. Ich muss aber dazu auch sagen, das ich früher Diablo schon...sorry...total langweilig fand. Die Erfahrung zeigt mir auch, wer Diablo mochte, mag in der Regel auch WoW. Itemhatz halt. Mag sein, das mir der Endcontent in AoC ja auch nicht zusagt, da bin ich aber noch lange nicht und genieße das "Spielen" des Spiels. Und wenn dem denn so ist, mein Gott, davon geht meine Welt auch nicht unter.

Ich gehe hier einfach mal davon aus, das dieses Konzept, bzw. diese Ausgangslage den Entwicklern sämtlicher MMOs durchaus bekannt ist. Blizzard ist das mit dem Konflikt sicher bewusst und die Itemhatz hält ja auch viele bei Laune, mit RPG hat das zwar absolut nichts zu tun, aber was solls, die Kasse klingelt. Die Knuddelwuddels aus der Vergangenheit haben die Gruppe "Frau" als Spieler erschlossen. Der Frauenanteil bei WoW dürfte wohl nur noch von "Die Sims" geschlagen werden. Kasse macht KlingKling.
Und das alles ist ja auch OK so, nur MIR, sagt das nunmal überhaupt nicht zu, da fühle ich mich RPG-mäßig und Spielspaßmäßig bei AoC um längen besser aufgehoben. WoW und AoC sprechen einfach 2 unterschiedliche Gruppen von Spielern an, FunCom hat sich wohl auch nie der Illusion hingegeben, WoW vom Thron stoßen zu können. Dafür ist das Spiel viel zu anders um WoWler von WoW auf Dauer wegzuziehen.

Wenn ein kommendes MMO den ersten Spatenstich für das Grab von WoW setzt, dann ist es Warhammer Online, hier erkennt man eindeutig die Absicht von Mythic und EA "WoW" anzugreifen. Das Spiel ist Grafisch sehr ähnlich. Der Aufbau der Klassen ist sehr strukturiert, die Rollen der einzelnen Klassen sind von Anfang an festgelegt. Es sieht alles sehr wie in WoW aus und ich bin mir sicher, das es sich auch sehr ähnlich spielen wird und anfühlt. Fast jeder der mit WoW mal anfing, weil er den Konflikt der Parteien gesucht und leben wollte, wird WoW für Warhammer verlassen. Am Ende bleiben dann noch die paar Itemjäger und die Leute die WoW wegen der Knuddelwiese mögen. Außerdem noch die paar armen Hunde, die nicht zu WoW oder AoC wechseln konnte, bzw. können, weil die Freundin diese Spiele nicht mag und nicht mitspielen will (HKF - Hello Kitty Faktor). ;-)

So, nun könnt ihr flamen. Das ist meine Meinung und Sichtweise der momentanen Marktlage in Bezug auf MMOs. Daran werden eure flames nichts ändern, soviel sei schonmal gesagt. Die meisten Leute werden meinen Post eh nur lesen und ohne in zu kommentieren stillschweigend zustimmen. Ein Anspruch auf absolute Richtigkeit und göttliche Wahrheit mache ich natürlich nicht geltend. Manche scheinen hier ja sowas immer zu glauben. Kann mich natürlich auch irren und WAR floppt, ich gehe aber davon aus, das Warhammer einen Start hinlegen wird, der den von AoC um das doppelte übertrifft. Meine Prognose ist: In spätestens 3 Jahren ist WAR die Nummer 1 am MMO-Himmel. Gefolgt von AoC und WoW. Die Reihenfolge der Titel möchte ich nicht festlegen. WoW hat viele Anhänger, aber AoC wird in 3 Jahren schon sehr ausgereift sein und dann die deutlich bessere Grafik und Flair bieten. WoW hat seinen Zenit dieses Jahr jedenfalls überschritten. Spätestens 2009 gehen die Kundenzahlen nur noch abwärts. Nicht berücksichtigt sind hier natürlich noch andere Titel, die in den nächsten 3 Jahren noch kommen mögen und von denen wir noch gar nicht wissen. Vielleicht überrascht uns Blizzard ja in 2 Jahren auch mit einem WoW 2. 

So, ich muss zur Arbeit. Bin schon spät dran.

Gruß
Mephisto


----------



## Bausch_Bulli (11. Juni 2008)

Malice schrieb:


> Es sei denn: man glaubt, dass Milchschnitten aus dem Kühlschrank kommen, wenn man ein Glas Honig, ein paar Weizen und eine Kanne Milch reinstellt, nachdem man ein paar Minuten gewartet hat. Jedenfalls verspricht das die Werbung !!


und ich versuch das schon seit monaten,hätt ich das mal eher gewusst   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (11. Juni 2008)

@ Malice Miseré


SORRY, da hatte ich letzte Nacht falsch verstanden.
Aber wär eh richtiger Fan von WoW noch ist, wird eh nicht wechseln.


----------



## Markon78 (11. Juni 2008)

Grundsätzlich läuft es immer auf dasselbe hinaus und das ist "Gefällt mir das Spiel?" ...
Hat man für sich selbst diese Entscheidung getroffen, sollte der Fall eigentlich klar sein
ob man ein Spiel spielt oder eben dann nicht, noch dazu wo man dafür monatliche Gebühren zu zahlen hat.
Es bringt einfach nichts sich hier "auszutoben" und rumwüten was einem nicht alles nicht gefällt, da
es halt einfach so ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... 

Für mich persönlich war auch nach paar Jahren WoW Schluss, weil es am Ende vom Tag nur noch darum ging
wer die besten/schönsten/.../.../... Items hat und wer nicht.
Ich will hier nicht alle in einen Topf werfen, aber ich behaupte mal, dass von den ganzen Spielern
mit denen ich die Jahre über auf dem Server Durotan unterwegs war es vielleicht 5% waren die 
WoW wegen dem Spiel an sich spielten und wegen der Freundschaften die sich ergeben haben. Der Rest
farmte sich seine Freizeit zu tode....wobei ich mal behaupte, dass wenn man so verbissen immer nur
das tut was einem eigentlich gar nicht gefällt, kann man doch das Spiel gar nicht mehr geniessen, oder?
Von dem irrsinnigen Levelstress den sich manche selbst auferlegen mal ganz abgesehen...

Ich für mich habe genau deswegen mit AoC angefangen....einen PvP Content zu erleben und geniessen
und nebenei wenn mal Zeit/Lust ist den einen oder anderen Raid im PvE Sektor anzugehen.
Was mir besonders zusagt ist einfach die Wertigkeit des farmens...es gibt was zu erreichen
was der gesamten Gilde zu gute kommt ... die Gildenstadt. 

Negatives gibt es natürlich auch und das sind die nun doch eher mageren Quests ab Level 55, 
das bisherige PvP ist noch nicht an dem Stand als mit dem geworben wurde und die eben bekannten Bugs.
Sollte an sich aber kein Problem sein, da es in dem vor 1 Woche erschienen Brief des Game Direktors
eine Stellungnahme dazu gibt und versprochen wird, dass im Juni noch einiges nachgeschoben wird.
Weiters bitte nicht vergessen, dass jede Woche 2x ein relativ grosser Patch erscheint wo einiges
gerichtet wird (siehe Patchnotes vom 9.Juni).


Kurzum: Trefft eure eigenen Entscheidungen, aber gestattet auch anderen dieses Recht und versucht bitte
nicht eure "Argumente" mit Lügen oder Unwissenheit zu untermauern, da es genug hier gibt die euch das Gegenteil beweisen
können und dies auch schon haben. Dieses idiotische Fanboi hier und Fanboi da ist einfach eines der lästigsten
Aussagen, da es immer individuell bedingt ist!
Ich spreche hier bewusst niemanden an, da sich alle andern selbst ein Urteil
bilden sollen.


mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (11. Juni 2008)

Schön geschrieben Mephisto! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Flamen wurde bereits offiziell verboten. easy going 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astiria (11. Juni 2008)

Ich wollte irgendwie von Wow weg, also habe ich mir nach Empfehlungen AoC gekauft. 
...Ich spiele wieder Wow.

Mir gefällt das Spiel einfach nicht und dieses halb Englisch halb Deutsch is wirklich ätzend. Ich kann doch kein Englisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grafik ist aber echt schön, nur das Interface dazu ist dann doch etwas kitschig und unpassend zum Rest.

Mein Fazit: Umgehauen hat es mich nicht und wenn ich meinen kostenlosen Monat um habe, werde ich mein Account wieder kündigen.

Greatz line


----------



## Equilibrio (11. Juni 2008)

Sooo Määädelz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann will ich auch mal meinen Senf zu geben !!!

1. Wieso vergleicht ihr schon wider AoC mit WoW xD , AoC ist ne ganz andere Liga find ich , da in AoC auch das KampfSys Mit Def Haltung und Co etwas anders ist ^^ , und es sicher auch noch mehr gibt was es von WoW unterscheidet. kann da leider noch nicht groß artig mit reden weil mein char noch etwas low ist ^^ , aber ich finde nicht das man Spiele vergleichen sollte.

2. Wenn unser soo geliebter Spiele Hersteller nicht erkannt hätte das es einige Bugs /Probs gibt die behoben werden müssen , hätten sie wohl nicht die 2 Patchtage eingeführt, um die Probleme schnellst möglich zu beheben.

Wartet doch einfach ab was noch kommt , wer nach einem monat nur Kritik äußern kann , versteht einfach nicht was das für ein aufwand ist sowas zu betreiben , den kunden zufrieden stellen zu wollen , und noch Problem lösung schnellst möglich aus dem hut zu ziehn . 

IST ja net SOO das sie auf ihren Mandeln sitzen und sagen ...joaaaa das spiel ist fertig jetzt machen wir kohle , wenns so währe , gebe es keine patches.

ach und ich glaube auf seite 6 was von "konsolen spiele sind bugfrei" gelesen zu haben xD , BULL shit , deswegen wurde ja auch für die PS3 und Assasins Creed ein patch veröffentlicht


----------



## Tikume (11. Juni 2008)

Ich denke mal wenn es gar keinen Spaß machen würde, dann täte es auch keiner spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dennoch muss man eben auch Kritikpunkte äussern können.

Prinzipiell sehe ich die patches durchaus positiv, vor allem dass die Buffanzeige nun nicht mehr völlig verbugged ist und man seine Mitspieler auf der Minimap nun auch sieht wenn sie weiter als 22cm entfernt sind macht es deutlich angenehmer für mich.
Dennoch stolpert man leider immer wieder über Bugs wo man kurz mal echt auszucken muss und der Support verdient nach wie vor das Prädikat "nicht vorhanden".


----------



## Hellacopter (11. Juni 2008)

Moin

Ich habe AOC jetzt ein paar Wochen relativ intensiv gespielt, mehrere Charaktere ausprobiert und in den mittleren 30er gelevelt, und muss sagen, das mich das Spiel momentan einfach nicht wirklich in seinen Bann zieht. Zur größten Enttäuschung zählt für mich dabei die sogenannte Community. Damit meine ich nicht unbedingt nur das unreife Verhalten vieler Leute hier, sondern auch auf den Servern selbst. Rollenspiel existiert mal gar nicht und mittlerweile gehen mir die Möchtegern-Sheriffs, die jeden Nicht-RP-Namen sofort melden oder versuchen irgendwie zu bestrafen, mehr auf den Senkel als die ganzen Kiddy-Schreier oder Rechtschreibflamer, obwohl ich letztere mitunter echt gut verstehen kann (manche Leute scheinen vor lauter zocken komplett zu verdummen).

Ich werde meinen AOC-Account erstmal auf Eis legen und in ein paar Monaten nochmal schauen, in wie weit sich die Probleme mit dem Spiel und hoffentlich auch der Spielerschaft gelöst haben. Vielleicht packt mich ja dann die Leidenschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so nebenbei:
Habe gerade eine Mail von Funcom erhalten, wo sie mich freundlich darauf hingewiesen haben, das die Zahlungen für den Account automatisch abgebucht werden, man somit immer ununterbrochen spielen kann. Im Gegensatz zu z.B. WoW muss man also seinen Account aktiv auf Eis legen bzw. seine Zahlungsinformationen zurückziehen. Nur mal so als Tipp an diejenigen, die ebenfalls nicht weiter spielen möchten - Das Abo läuft nicht von alleine aus.


----------



## EmJaY (11. Juni 2008)

Zur Herangehensweise einiger Spieler, die Mephisto ansprach, hab ich auch so meine Ehrfahrungen gemacht.
Ich sprach es glaub ich schonmal in einen der unzähligen Thema hierzu an.

Es gibt wirklich einige Spieler(wie ich) die selbst noch die Unvertonten-/ nicht Destinyquest durchlesen und die Welt genießen und auch ab und zu mal das leveln sein lassen und durch die Gegen ziehen(Poitain > all ^^).
Allerdings gibt es auch viele die nur nach oben hetzen alls wegklicken und alles gleich vergleichen müssen.Stats hier Stast da blablabla.

Damit hier niemand was im falschen Hals bekommt.Ich will damit meinen ruhigen Spieltil nicht als überragend darstellen es soll nur als Beispiel dienen das es unterschiedliche Spielertypen und Herangehensweisen gibt und dies auch ein Grund dafür sein kann wie man ein Spiel erlebt und ob es einen Spaß macht oder net.
_
my 2 cents_


----------



## Melal (12. Juni 2008)

Wenn AoC hier schon so auseinandergenommen wird freue ich mich schon auf die Beiträge, wenn WAR rauskommt...


----------



## Das Vio (12. Juni 2008)

Melal schrieb:


> Wenn AoC hier schon so auseinandergenommen wird freue ich mich schon auf die Beiträge, wenn WAR rauskommt...




Boar WAR ist so lame, ey so assi, alter nur gimps werden WARfangays....*schmunzel*


----------



## Habsburger (12. Juni 2008)

Dann darf ich mal als Foren Newbie auch meine Erfahrungen loswerden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe WOW seit Erscheinungsdatum gespielt.
So ziemlich alles was der PVE Kontent hergegeben hat ausprobiert.
Fast jede Klasse auf derzeitges End lvl gespielt.
Weiters alles was man als Hardcore PVP´ler machen kann gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nachdem mit pve zu fad wurde)
Habe eine Menge nette Leute kennengelernt, wovon viele Freundschaften (auch RL) entstanden sind.

Trotzdem habe ich mir AoC zugelegt.
Mein Eindruck : 

Das Spiel gefällt mir außerordentlich gut!
Zeitgemäße Grafik Engine in toller Atmosphäre.
Viele neue Features auf die ich persönlich schon bei WOW lange vergebens gewartet habe.

Also, trotzdem ich eingefleischter WOW Fan war, trifft AoC meine Erwartungen sehr.
Was schon mehrmals erwähnt wurde, wer WOW von Anfang an kannte, weiß was wir von AoC noch schönes zu erwarten haben.

gl+hf


----------



## Das Vio (12. Juni 2008)

Oh man du burga mit pompfen, du machst hier das ganze geflame zu nichte echt toll...danke.... JA TOLL DANKE, toll wirklich... ganz toll gemacht^^


----------



## Dezemberschnee (12. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.




Hättest 1 Woche warten sollen, dann wäre es hilfreich gewesen Augen beim Spiel auch zu öffnen und auch du wärst zur Begeistung fähig gewesen manche sagen zwar derzeit spielt man eine offene Beta aber was solls.... mir gefällt das Spiel und ich hatte außer Englisch/Deutsch Gemisch bei questen oder "out of memory" keine Probleme zu dem das eine wird geändert das andere konnte ich ändern Und für vorhandene schlecht ausgestattete Pc´s oder dem Umgang mit selbigen, sowie Sprachproblemen der User kann auch FC nichts.

Warte einfach noch und versuch nochmal es bringt riesig Spaß

g.dez


----------



## nalcarya (12. Juni 2008)

Hellacopter schrieb:


> so nebenbei:
> Habe gerade eine Mail von Funcom erhalten, wo sie mich freundlich darauf hingewiesen haben, das die Zahlungen für den Account automatisch abgebucht werden, man somit immer ununterbrochen spielen kann. Im Gegensatz zu z.B. WoW muss man also seinen Account aktiv auf Eis legen bzw. seine Zahlungsinformationen zurückziehen. Nur mal so als Tipp an diejenigen, die ebenfalls nicht weiter spielen möchten - Das Abo läuft nicht von alleine aus.


Ähm, wenn man bei WoW ELV aktiviert hat wird das genauso automatisch abgebucht, das Abo läuft nicht von alleine aus und man muss seinen Account manuell auf Eis legen wenn man das will.

Ich würd AoC gerne ausprobieren, aber wie bei jedem MMORPG warte ich da lieber eine ksotenlose begrnzte testversion ab, bevor ich Geld in eine Kaufversion investiere und das Risiko eingehe dass es mir doch nicht gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (12. Juni 2008)

Das schrieb:


> Boar WAR ist so lame, ey so assi, alter nur gimps werden WARfangays....*schmunzel*



Egal ob ernst gemeint oder nicht, die offensichtliche Ignoranz meines zarten Hinweises ist der Freifahrtschein auf die Banliste.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juni 2008)

@ Der Mephisto:
Schön ausgedrückt, ich für meinen Teil spielte gern D2 und auch gern WoW, nun spiele ich AoC und das ziemlich gern (btw. fand ich die ersten 19 Lv in Tortage ziemlich lahm, danach wurds Spiel imo viel interessanter).. WoW ist nichtmehr das, was es mal war - das Prinzip der Fraktionskonflikte ist völlig verloren gegangen und das komplette Endgame spielt sich instanziert ab (Hi, MMORPG? - Wenn WoW dann noch ein MMORPG ist, dann sind es D2 und Battlefield 2 auch).

Ich sag nicht das AoC besser ist, aber es ist einfach angenehm mal sowas cooles zu spielen, WoW ist einfach ausgelutscht und wie Mephisto schon ansprach wird sich in WoW auch nix positives mehr ändern, einfach nurnoch farmen und alles was das Spiel mal aus machte ist weg.

Allerdings trifft für mich auch die Ausnahme zu weil ich vor WoW schon viele MMORPGs gespielt habe, AoC wird mit sicherheit auch nicht mein letztes..


----------



## Qwalle (12. Juni 2008)

MIMIMI

sorry, aber musste jetzt einfach mal sein, als ich den thread-titel gesehen hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taynted (13. Juni 2008)

celion schrieb:


> 1, Ab lvl 20 geben die Questgeber nur noch furzartige Töne von sich....Hallo?!
> 2, Ständiges hängenbleiben an irgendwelchen Absätzen... ich dacht immer blutrünstige Krieger schaffen es ihre Beine doch mal 10 cm anzuheben
> 3, Dachte immer 18+ aber die Quests sind für Kleinkinder 3+ ausgelegt,mit Richtungangabe, bloß nicht das Hirn einschalten sonst merkt noch jemand was AoC für ein Schund ist ( Die Kunst ist es nur den Questgeber wieder zu finden)
> 4, Fehlende Übersetzungen wohin man blickt
> ...



die hälfte stimmt schonmal gar nicht.

1. öhm, wie groß würdest du denn gerne den client haben hm? 30 GB nicht genug? ja alles vertonen geht auch sicher ganz schnell und braucht keinen speicherplatz.

2. ist mir nicht ein einziges mal passiert

3. nennt sich einsteigerfreundlich und komfortabel , hat nix mit alter zu tun du held.

4. stimmt

5. stimmt

6. stimmt nicht, ich würd erstmal bissel spielen bevor du was zum spiel schreibst

7. stimmt

8. fordernder alls JEDES andere in nem mmorpg und auch um welten besser

9. dann würd ich aufhören mit krüppeln zu spielen vielleicht? skill braucht man halt bissel

10. stimmt teilweise

11. stimmt überhaupt ned. die ersten 30 level oder so ja. aber dadurch freut man sich umso mehr wenn man in den höheren levelgebieten was stylisches kriegt

12. kA, glaub ich ned. sogar wenn, wen interessierts? läuft auf low auf jedem standart rechner

13. kommt auf die klasse an, normalerweise alle 4 lvl neue skills

14. das beste startgebiet in der mmorpg geschichte meiner meinung nach. macht mir persöhnlich immer wieder spaß

15. du weißt schon dass du unverwundbar bist derweil du einen fatality machst oder?

16. was hast du erwartet? oO nur weil das spiel ab 18 ist ne reife community? LOL. es gibt nur ein VERKAUFSVERBOT an minderjährige, wenn mans nem 14 jährigen kauft kann ers trotzdem spielen. außerdem sind die 18+ jährigen WEITAUS kindischer.

und jetzt trollt euch ihr doomsayer. wenn ihr was kritisieren wollt bitte erstmal spielen ..... nfc


----------



## Clarke (13. Juni 2008)

ich kann mich nur  Taynted anschließen das spiel ist zwar noch nicht perfekt das ist aber keine mmoprg am start und dafür das es noch nicht einmal  einem  Monat auf dem markt ist, ist echt richtig gut


----------



## Ferox21 (13. Juni 2008)

Nun ja, eine Sache stimmt definitiv. Ich bleibe auch ständig an der Levelarchitektur hängen.

Auf jeden Fall aber ist bei Age of Conan noch viel zu tun, bis es rund läuft. Aber dennoch, das Spiel hat sehr viel Potential und der Erfolg in den ersten Wochen lässt hoffen, dass es auch genug Geld geben wird, all die Bugs und Schönheitsfehler zu beheben. 

Meine häufigsten Bugs bisher:
- Hängenbleiben an bestimmten Stellen der Levelarchitektur
- Freezes von ca ner Minute, danach schnellt die Latenz hoch auf 20000 oder so, dann geht es wieder
- Startfenster erscheint nicht bei einer Desktopauflösung von 800x600
- Combos lassen sich mitunter nicht auslösen oder treffen beim Zielwechsel nicht mehr (das kann auch beabsichtigt sein)
(- Aufforderung, die Storykampagne abzubrechen muss dringend entfernt werden)


----------



## Jinntao (13. Juni 2008)

@ Tikume: Deine neue Signatur ist super; sehr amüsant. Die Schurken - Banditenschurken hab ich zu Belustigung meinerseits auch schon getroffen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Juni 2008)

Taynted schrieb:


> 1. öhm, wie groß würdest du denn gerne den client haben hm? 30 GB nicht genug? ja alles vertonen geht auch sicher ganz schnell und braucht keinen speicherplatz.


Ich sags zum 10. mal: Ich hab hier ein Hörbuch, 8 CDs als MP3s in CD-Qualität, die gerade mal 384MB groß sind. 8 CDs * 70min = 560min = 9 1/2 Stunden.

Das Argument mit der Speicherplatzgröße zieht nicht. Entweder hatte Funcom keine Zeit oder kein Geld mehr, den Rest zu vertonen. Lust sicher schon.



Taynted schrieb:


> 2. ist mir nicht ein einziges mal passiert


Mir aber schon. Einem von vielen.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Juni 2008)

Ferox21 schrieb:


> Meine häufigsten Bugs bisher:
> - Hängenbleiben an bestimmten Stellen der Levelarchitektur
> - Freezes von ca ner Minute, danach schnellt die Latenz hoch auf 20000 oder so, dann geht es wieder
> - Startfenster erscheint nicht bei einer Desktopauflösung von 800x600
> ...



Ich bleibe eig. nie hängen, ist mir glaub in 52 Leveln einmal passiert. Die Freezes sind bereits gefixt wurden, wobei ich davon auch keine hatte, was hier aber nervt ist die automatische Sendung von Clientfehlern die das Spiel für 1 sek. freezt - das ist echt doof.
Mit den Kombos, du musst den letzten Schlag dann am neuem Ziel ausführen oder dich besser zu ihm drehen, das triffst auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich sags zum 10. mal: Ich hab hier ein Hörbuch, 8 CDs als MP3s in CD-Qualität, die gerade mal 384MB groß sind. 8 CDs * 70min = 560min = 9 1/2 Stunden.
> 
> Das Argument mit der Speicherplatzgröße zieht nicht. Entweder hatte Funcom keine Zeit oder kein Geld mehr, den Rest zu vertonen. Lust sicher schon.



Du weisst was das an kosten verursachen würde? Ich glaube mal nicht das du so naiv bist und denkst das nur wir deutschen AoC spielen, selbst in Israel wurde das Spiel released. 
Ich versteh auch nicht wie man die fehlende Sprachdingens als Negativpunkt sehen kann, das es überhaupt 20 Level lang so etwas gibt ist eigentlich ein Pluspunkt, das es danach nicht weiter geht war schon zu Betazeiten bekannt und ist auch richtig so, so etwas ist einfach überflüssig - vorallem in einem Onlinegame - sowas ist was für Singleplayerspiele..
Zu den fehlenden Übersetzungen, ich spiele das Spiel auf englisch - daher seh ich das nicht, aber als ich mal auf deutsch umgestellt hatte (ist beim Standartclienten alles dabei) hab ich auch nen bisl was davon gesehen, sehr peinlich!


----------



## Subzero007 (13. Juni 2008)

Moin Leute!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

einige in diesem forum  meinen echt sie kennen sich aus...
wenn ich schon sowas les.. bugdichte wie in gothic 3 *hust* gothic war n einziger entwicklungsfehler was man von Age of Conan wohl überhaupt nicht sagen kann.
ich mein ok paar bugs hier paar bugs da is in JEDEM spiel und vor allem in dieser größenordnung!!
das wo ich allerding auch bemängeln muss ist das fehlen der quests zwischen 30 -40 und 50 -60 find ich n bischen zu viel grinden...

dann heulen einige wegen der übersetzung rum als das ach so tolle WoW rauskam war auch fast alles auf englisch...
schon komisch das immer nur über die konkurenz geschimpft wird... schaut euch wow an was brinegn die n add on mit nem neuen gebiet 3 neue tier set und n bischen was im open pvp und das soll für Age of Conan und Warhammer als konkurrenz reichen ? Oo das glaub Blizzard doch selbst nicht...
gut schweife vom thema ab sry dafür..

ich denke ma gebt Age of Conan noch 1-2 monate und dann gehts richtig ab wenn bischen was gepatcht is...
aber ich denk mir einfach immer das die leute die übers spiel und die performance rumjammern einfach nicht die nötige power im gehäuse haben für Age of Conan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie schon gesagt Age of Conan ähnelt in keiner weise WoW und schon garnet in der Grafik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also leuts hat rein vielleicht sieht man sich ma bei AoC


----------



## Tony88 (13. Juni 2008)

also leute nun sag ich mal was Age of conan is am anfang und ich muss sagen im großen und ganzen ist es einfach nur hammer ...

Grafig top = wenn man einen starken rechner hat 
den ich leider nicht habe für das game mit 2 geforce 6800 xt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 AMD 64 3500 nur da kann man leider nur alles low spielen naja fast alles shader muss ich leider auf 2.0 stellen dann habe ich 50-60 fps mit shader habe ich zwichen 18 und 34 und das bei 2 grafigkarten die shader 3.0 haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eigendlich is es ja nix großes das game macht so immerhin immernoch bock hab zwar keine zuaber effeckte und kann kein feuer oder andere leucht effeckte sehen aber es macht spass 

schade nur das ich ne klasse spiele die sehr schwach is gegen die anderen klassen assasin im pvp gehts in edwa so ab ...

Bg man is in ner gruppe 100 meter vom ersten feind endfehrnt und man kann sich nicht unsichtbar machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 großes minus obwolls bekannt es immernoch nicht behoben aber mann kan mit leben 

um es kurz zu halten das spiel is ne wucht es ist geil gemacht aber im mom lohnt es sich das game noch nicht zu zocken da die klassen noch schlimmer unbalanct sind als in wow ich sag nur 7 sek stun und wenn man raus kommt hat dich der HEILER gekillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber auch damit kann man noch leben solang man auffen PVE server geht 

aber sodem man auffen pvp server ist würd man beim lvln egal wo auch wenn man inze wechselt was ganz geil is aber egal man würd gekillt bei mir auffen server ist es so da gehen 2 80 lvl in der provinz am anfang neben kehli alle lowis killn wechseln inze und killn da weiter aber egal wo wie und wann man würd dauer umgebracht ...

der frust is groß das gefläme auch okman hat vorhher die möglichkeit auffen pvp oder pve server zu gehen aber erlich es ist behindert und keine ahnung warum FC (funcom) nicht erst dieses würklich großen probleme zuerst behebt wie versprochen sondern kleinigkeiten an den cha´s ändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schade drum werd ich das einzig normale tun und age of conan acc kündigen und das game deinstalieren im mom macht es so kein spass 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 junge rechtschreibfehler drüft ihr behalten ich bin müde deutschland hat heute verloren hab ne schlägerei hintermir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bissel angesoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## Bighawk1974 (13. Juni 2008)

Hmm,

ich denke beide Spiele haben ihre Vorzüge und Nachteile! Und jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack. WoW,AOC sprechen unterschiedliche Zielgruppen an. Wem AOC nicht gefällt hat für sich eine Entscheidung getroffen, man muss aber dann nicht dafür einen Thread aufmachen und anderen die das Spiel spielen das Spiel versuchen das Spiel zu schlecht reden.

Sicherlich ist AOC nicht ausgereift, hat viele Bugs, fehlende Deutsche übersetzungen. Und WOW war beim start auch nicht Bugfrei. Außerdem kann kein Spiel vergleichen was schon mehrere Jahr auf den Markt ist und welches vor wenigen Wochen erschinen ist. Außerdem sollte man Objektiv bleiben, wenn man Kritisiert. Mich persönlich ärgern die Fehler von AOC auch. Ich gebe den Spiel aber noch Zeit sich zu entwickeln, genau wie ich es bei WoW auch gemacht habe.


----------



## Jinntao (13. Juni 2008)

Subzero007 schrieb:


> das wo ich allerding auch bemängeln muss ist das fehlen der quests zwischen 30 -40 und 50 -60 find ich n bischen zu viel grinden...



Zwischen 30-40 hab ich bisher keinen Questmangel.. Sowohl in der Provinz Khopshef als auch in dem Gebiet neben Tarantia (Name vergessen) hab ich noch reichlich Quests offen..


----------



## Netskater (13. Juni 2008)

> das ach so tolle WoW rauskam war auch fast alles auf englisch

Schon lustig wie das blaue von Himmel gelogen wird nur um ein Spiel was in jeden Punkt einzelnen Punkte bis auf Sound
die Top-Vertreter unterlegen sind...oh gleich kommt einer das englische Ortsnamen eingdeutscht wurden....ich sehs schon
kommen - ein Marktführer ist einer Beta unterlegen...oh lol. Grafik/Sound = Crysis, Fantasie MMORPG = WoW, das ist die Spitze und wirds auch bleiben.

Die Gästekeys gibs eh bald, ab 17. Juni kommt ne neue Grafikartengeneration raus - schön das einige schon geupdatet haben - mit dem geworbenen DX 10 soll in August kommen....mal schauen wer dann die Hardware zum 2. mal aufstockt^^.
Naja die Summe dürfte einer brandneuen Top-Spiele Konsole mit Top Grafik, Sound entsprechen wo es auch coole Multiplayerspiele gibt.

Das Game hat viele Gewinner, Funcom, Hardwareindustrie, spiele-magazine, flamers.... und ne Menge Verlierer.
Kunden die sich auf Qualität verlassen ? Man kann ja postiv zu Dingen eingestellt sein, der TE mag das Spiel nicht und begründete das. Mir ist das gleiche und mehr aufgefallen - keine GM`s und da laufen Spieler mit den Namen Overkill ect. rum. Der Chat sieht dementsprechend geistreich oft aus. GM, waren vielleicht nicht zum Zeitpunkt der Veröffentlichung geplant oder werden nachgepacht, nur wenns passiert geht das Spiel auch den Reifegrad entgegen und das ist im Moment
nicht so. Deshalb braucht man den TE auch nicht zuzuflamen. PUNKT-AUS.

NEVER PLAY A GAME WITHOUT A TESTACCOUNT

- an dieser Stelle kann buffed meinetwegen noch 500000 Berichte über Drakensang bringen

- ohne Testaccount fass ich kein Spiel mehr an - an WoW lags nicht, aber an AoC!


----------



## Arelius (13. Juni 2008)

Clarke schrieb:


> wenn ich sowas Lese kommt es  mir hoch , AoC läuft dafür das es noch nicht mal  einen Monat am markt ist echt mal super



Ach so! Da es erst seit nem Monat draußen ist, hat es natürlich die Berechtigung verbuggt zu sein. Was für ein Kommentar ist das denn bitteschön? Da kommt es MIR aber hoch!

Alles Sachen die man mit ner ausgeklügelten und detaillierten Testphase hätte beheben können. Ich finds echt peinlich. Das Spiel hatte so ein Potential. Grade die Fokussierung auf die 18+ Zielgruppe, fand ich sehr vielversprechend. Im Endeffekt kommt dann eine vorschnell raus gebrachte Grütze, die jede Woche hotfixes bekommt. Schönes Ding! Spieler bezahlen lassen um das Spiel zu testen. Respekt Funcom! Das ist wohl die größte Verarsche seit es online Rollenspiele gibt.

Keinen Cent gibts dafür von mir. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malice Miseré (13. Juni 2008)

Um mal die Grundstimmung zu ändern, stelle ich jetzt einfach mal die Behauptung auf, dass FC sich mit AOC nicht an Blizzard mit WOW, sondern an Sony Entertainmend (SOE) mit EQII, orientiert hat.

Was gestern von diesen ganzen Flamern allein schon im inGame-Chat abging, war so unter aller Kanone, dass wir froh sind, wenn diese Leute ihren Gratismonat rumhaben; sie werden zwar weiterhin hier rumflamen, aber zumindest habe ich inGame meine Ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



50% von dem was hier geflamed wird, stimmt, und braucht man nicht wegdiskutieren. Aber 50% ist genauso gelogen, wie die ganzen "negativen" Sachen, die über WOW erzählt werden.

Fazit:
- im Gegensatz zu Blizzard hat FC leider versagt, im Gegensatz zu SOE hat FC vieles besser gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich spiele trotzdem lieber SOE und FC !!!


----------



## Bigfotz (13. Juni 2008)

Ich habe mein Account auch gekündigt.Ich bin kein BETA Tester der so viel Geld noch dafür bezahlt.Einige Leute scheinen zuviel Geld zu haben den das egal ist.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Juni 2008)

Hast du jetzt für dieses Comment extra einen Forenacc gemacht?
Also ich bin jetzt bald 52 und ich sehe nicht wo das Spiel so sehr verbuggt sein soll, in Tortage bin ich einmal hängen geblieben (hi, /stuck) und angeblich verbuggte Quests die nicht verbuggt sind, sondern der Respawn Timer einfach sehr hoch ist. Aja in Tortage gabs ne Destinyquest die mal wirklich verbuggt war, die konn aber einfach durch einen Click übersprungen werden - seh ich jetzt auch net als Weltuntergang.

Ich glaube die meisten die sich hier als Betaspieler darstellen haben das Spiel einfach nie, oder nicht richtig gespielt.
Btw hatte WoW Anfangs auch noch keine Testversion..


----------



## Geronimus (13. Juni 2008)

ich weiß nicht was ihr habt...graphik ist super...atmosphäre ist super...quests sind super gemacht...mein waldi ist nu 35 und ich hatte genau 2 (ZWEI) mobs die verbugt waren, und selbst die 2 konnte ich nach einigem hin und her umhaun...das einzige gewöhnungsbedürftige ist das interface...aber sonst bin ich voll begeistert...und nen tipp an die ganzen nörgler: so wie ihr blind in der gegend herumrennt und ohne skill zu kämpfen versucht glaub ich gern das ihr nix weiterbringt^^


----------



## Bigfotz (13. Juni 2008)

Wenn einige leute schon AOC mit WOW vergleichen und mit ihren dummen kommentaren sagen "ja aber wow wahr am anfang auch nicht besser" dann frage ich mich warum man nicht gleich von anfang an alles besser macht und von anderen spielen lernt!Das ist einfach nur eine verlängerte BETAPHASE wofür die leute zahlen.
PS:Ja extra DAFÜR, sorry wenn du damit ein Problem hast.Wusste nicht das nur du deine Komments dazu geben darfst.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (13. Juni 2008)

ich weiss nicht ob ich es in diesem oder den unzähligen anderen threats geschrieben habe.. 
ich hab wow gespielt und nun spiele ich aoc. am anfang hatte aoc extreme probleme mit lags - bug´s massenweise usw.
ich wollte das spiel einfach nur in die ecke schmeisse aber nun nen paar updates später bin ich schon sehr zufrieden. man sieht das richtig was am spiel gemacht wird. klar fand ich es nicht so toll quasi betatester zu sein aber das die probleme so schnell angepackt werden finde ich positiv. mir gefällt das spiel und hoffe auf spannende burgenkämpfe.
ich werde mir auch die neue wow erweiterung holen und meinen alten char auf 80 spielen. man muss sich nicht immer für eins oder das andere entscheiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hf bei was auch immer ihr spielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malice Miseré (13. Juni 2008)

Es ist keine Sache des zu viel Geldes, sondern eine Sache der Priorität. Ich sitze mit meinem Arsch ja nicht 24 h vor einem PC, sondern bewege ihn regelmäßig zur Arbeit. Wenn ich mich dafür entscheide, mein Geld dafür zu investieren in irgendeinem Spiel unbezahlter Beta-Tester zu sein, dann ist das meine Sache. Ich habe auch andere Hobbies, in die ich meine Zeit und mein Geld investiere, für welches andere wiederum Geld bekommen.

Jemand, der sich heutzutage noch immer an Testberichten in irgendwelchen Zeitschriften orientiert, ist nicht jemand, den ich ernstnehmen kann. 

Die Leute, die sich das Spiel direkt nach Release gekauft haben und dann enttäuscht wurden, kann ich noch ein bisschen verstehen. Alle anderen hatten ja nun genug Möglichkeiten sich zu informieren und wussten eigentlich, das das Spiel nicht das hält, was es verspricht. 

Ich finde, dass das Spiel zu früh auf den Markt kam, braucht nicht nicht immer und immer und immer und immer wieder erwähnt zu werden. Das ist bereits bekannt und ausreichend diskutiert worden.

Das das Spiel verbugged ist, ist nun auch hinreichend bekannt. Wissen wir. Der eine merkt es mehr, der andere weniger. Braucht man nicht mehr zu erwähnen.

Es gibt meiner Meinung aber auch genug MMO-Alternativen auf den Markt. 

Es zwingt Euch doch niemand dazu, dieses Spiel mit all seinen Fehlern zu spielen.
Aber hört auf, uns zu zwingen, es nicht zu spielen.


----------



## Fiddi (13. Juni 2008)

so nach den ersten vier seiten hatte ich kein bock mehr zu lesen aber irgentjemand fragte nach bug freien spielen. Da Gibt es bzw Gab es mehr als du denkst Might and Magic 1-5, Eye of the Beholder 1 und 2, Super Mario Bros. (um mal den vorschlag von tetris aufzunehmen), Indianer Jones 3 und 4, Manic Manson 1 und 2, Wingcomander 1-3, usw.

Merkt ihr die ironie dabei es sind echt alte spiele aber es gab auch noch kein internet also konnten die firmen nicht sagen och machen wa ma nen relaese können ja patches ins internet stellen. Und sagt nicht damals wahren die spiele ja auch nicht so groß, die technik ist genauso wie damals ausgereizt worden z.b es gab für indianer jones die 11 disketten version oder bei MM 3-5 wo mann die Main Data Diskette nicht außem 2ten laufwerk nehmen durfte. 



So zum Thema AoC ist auch für mich keine Gelungene Alternative zu WoW oder auch HdrO, Grafik ja ist gut aber die Spielmechanik ist nicht so der bringer wie auch das Charakter System Errinert irgentwie Mehr an DDO was auch ne Lizens Grütze geworden ist. Welcher Pen& Paper Player will nen Action Kampf.

MFG Fiddi


----------



## Nihtingàle (13. Juni 2008)

Ich find es am erstaunlichsten, wie die meisten Leute auf den Text des Themenstarters antworten, ohne den rest der Kommentare gelesen zu haben. Denn weiter unten habe ich den Vollständigen Post gefunden!!

Wie würden einige jetzt sagen: Ey LOL kannst nicht lesen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also lest euch erst mal alle Kommentare durch bevor ihr verdauten Senf dazugebt!!!


----------



## Igi_90 (13. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...



bevor du so einen bullshit erzählst levelst erstmal bis 80 dann wird erst gemotzt !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (13. Juni 2008)

Letztendlich hätte man ähnliches ins WoW-Forum posten können, die Reaktionen wären vergleichbar.


Klar, jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack, jedoch ist das Spiel nun mal unfertig rausgekommen. Das man sowas bei der Beta nicht gemerkt hat ist schon komisch.


----------



## Ferox21 (13. Juni 2008)

Ich finde es immer wieder interessant, wie fanatisch einige Ace of Conan Spieler jede Kritik an "Ihrem" Spiel als haltlos zurückweisen und gleich ausfallend werden.

Ich erklärs mal aus meiner Sicht:
Ich habe Age of Conan zuerst bei einem Freund angespielt und war vom Anfang wirklich begeistert. Da ich noch einen recht neuen PC habe, habe ich dann mir auch vor zwei Wochen die Vollversion zugelegt. Dabei habe ich aber erst vorgestern Level 20 erreicht und müsste sogar nochmal von vorne anfagen (das erste mal hab ich die Storyquest übersprungen und wollte das gerne komplettsehen und nun hab ich festgestellt, dass Mittlerweile auf PVP Servern ein ruhiges Leveln nicht möglich ist). 

Anfangs war ich auch wirklich euphorisch. Super Grafik, eine volle Vertonung mit einer Storydichte, die sich angenehm vom Alltag anderer MMOGs abhebt. Dazu ein innovatices Kampfsystem, das mehr fordert als das zB drücken von 3 verschiedenen Buttons bei WoW.
Auch gegen die Rüstungen hbae ich nichts, der Stil ist passend und die Stücke alle sehr gut designt - siehe oben, grafisch ist AoC top.

Erste Risse bekam das Bild aber dann durch die Wahl eines PVP Server, hiervon kann ich jetzt allen Neueinsteigern nur abraten, da auch in den Startgebieten mittlerweile fröhlich Low Level Spieler gegankt werden. Aber das ist keine Kritik am Spiel nur meine falsche Wahl - ich meine nur, dass man halt in einem Spiel wo jeder gegen jeden Kämpfen kann man sehr vorsichtig sein muss, was den schutz frischer Spieler sicher stellt, denn ich sehe schon Level 80er in den Level 20-30 Gebieten wildern (andere Spiele gleichen das dann durch zwei oder Fraktionen aus, aber wenn jeder gegen jeden antreten kann geht das zur Kosten der "jüngeren" Spieler.

Mittlerweile habe ich einige Stunden im Post-Tortage Gebiet verbracht und dann muss ich leider sagen, dass Age of Conan in der aktuellen Fassung nicht mein Spiel wird.
Mir fehlen einfach ein paar Komfortfunktionen. So ist es zwar schön, dass mich Quests zwar überall hinleiten, es aber keine Erklärung zu den Wegen in die weiteren Zonen gibt. Gerade die "Rohstoffzone" wird gar nicht ausgewiesen sondern man muss sich zu einem NPC im hintersten Winkel einer Zone durchschlagen und das obwohl einen die Hilfetexte mit Level 20 mehrmals mit den Sammelberufen nerven aber keine konkreten Wegbeschreibungen liefern.

Außerdem fühlt sich AoC für mich nicht "homogen" und flüssig an. Ich weis, dass kann nicht jeder nachvollziehen, aber für mich hat selbst Herr der Ringe online zwei Wochen nach Release einen runderen Eindruck gemacht als AoC.

Also ich werde es jetzt so machen, dass ich AoC mit dem Probemonat auslaufen lasse und dann nach einiger Zeit nochmal reischauen werde, aber momentan ist das nicht mein Spiel und meiner Meinungnach muss noch an vielen Stellen nachgebessert werden.


----------



## daedadu (13. Juni 2008)

Hier die Gründe, weshalb ich AoC wieder verkaufe als CE Version.

1. alles Instanziert, keine wirklich freie Spielwelt 
2. Bugs soweit das Auge reicht, angefangen von der - Erwachen Quest / Renton ansprechen - bis hin zu Strom und deren Endquest. 
3. als Nekromant folgen die Pet´s nicht wirklich meinen Befehlen, bleiben beim überqueren von Flüssen gerne mal auf der anderen Seite stehen und machen nichts. Selbst die letzten Patches haben keine Besserung gebracht.
4. der Support ist nicht so wie er sein soll, da muss FunCom bedeutlich nachbessern, da bereits einige meiner Bekannten den Account nicht weiter verlängern werden. 
5. in Khemi werden Scripte als Quest text angezeigt ( kann bei Bedarf gerne ein Screenshoot laden ), keine wirkliche Atmosphäre, da man nur geportet wird, ohne zu wissen, wo sich der Punkt auf der Karte befindet.
6. Verzögerung bei Annahme der Befehle an die Begleiter. 

Natürlich ist klar, das einige keine Probleme haben, aber die anderen direkt als Lügner anzustrafen, ist mehr als lächerlich. 
Es interessiert nicht ob bei anderen die Probleme auch auftauchen, sondern die Menge ist interessant, die Probleme hat, erst da 
zeigt sich FunCom und deren Eskalationsmanagement wie Ernst sie es mit dem Support meinen. 

Aktuell sage ich als Schulnote ne 4.


----------



## daedadu (13. Juni 2008)

Hier das Bild


----------



## Ferox21 (13. Juni 2008)

Also, auch wenn ich oben ja gesagt habe, dass AoC nicht mein Spiel ist und das das auch auf viele andere zutreffen wird, möchte ich darauf antworten:

1. Instanziert:
Muss nicht schlecht sein, siehe Guild wars - ist aber zu schlecht umgesetzt, gerade wil der exakte Hinweis auf die Ausgänge fehlt und es einfach kein Gefühl einer zusammenhängenden Welt ist, wenn man von "Talkessel" zu "Talkessel" reist.

2. Bugs:
Zustimmung, da gibt es viele, die aber anscheinend nicht bei allen auftreten, aber dennoch störend auffallen.

3. Hängenbleiben:
Trifft auch nicht auf alle zu, bei mir aber schon häufiger. Zähle ich zu Bugs.

4. Support:
Gerade in der Eingewöhnungszeit ist es da sehr schwierig auf alle hundertausende Spieler einzugehen. Ist imho nur ein Berechtiger Kritikpunkt wenn nach Monaten keine Besserung eingetreten ist.

5. Questtexte und Porten:
Sehe ich ähnlich, siehe oben. Die Questtexte sind aber sehr ok so imho und deutlich umfangreicher als in anderen Onlinerollenspielen. Das solche Skripts angezeigt werden zählt auch zum Thema Bugs und in der Menge sehe ich ein, dass man nie alle zum Start hat überprüfen können. Auf die eingeschränkte Landschaft bin ich oben schon eingegangen.

6. Verzögerungen:
Habe ich nicht beobachtet, kann aber wieder ein Hardware oder internetspezifisches Problem sein.


----------



## Tikume (13. Juni 2008)

Ferox21 schrieb:


> Erste Risse bekam das Bild aber dann durch die Wahl eines PVP Server, hiervon kann ich jetzt allen Neueinsteigern nur abraten, da auch in den Startgebieten mittlerweile fröhlich Low Level Spieler gegankt werden. Aber das ist keine Kritik am Spiel nur meine falsche Wahl - ich meine nur, dass man halt in einem Spiel wo jeder gegen jeden Kämpfen kann man sehr vorsichtig sein muss, was den schutz frischer Spieler sicher stellt, denn ich sehe schon Level 80er in den Level 20-30 Gebieten wildern (andere Spiele gleichen das dann durch zwei oder Fraktionen aus, aber wenn jeder gegen jeden antreten kann geht das zur Kosten der "jüngeren" Spieler.



Das ist halt ein Fehler den viele Hersteller machen. Man stellt mal eben PvP auf an und freut sich einen PvP Server erstellt zu haben.
Daran dass dazu eigentlich ein etwas umfangreicheres Regelwerk gehören würde denkt offenbar keiner. Geradezu peinlich wenn man sieht dass sich da vor 10 Jahren schon umfangreichere Gedanken gemacht wurden in Ultima Online.
Auch da hatte man freilich als Newbie (und auch später) eine schwere Zeit, aber zumindest hatten Mörder auch nachteile und man schaffte auch als Neuanfänger oft zumindest mal eine erfolgreiche Flucht.


----------



## Xell9 (13. Juni 2008)

ich möchte hier nurmal klarstellen das (*finde ich*) aoc die Abwechlungsreichsten Quest besitzt als alle anderen mmorpgs. natürlich gibt es auch wieder diese tötungsquest , aber es gibt quests wie den glauben von mitras von einem podest zu stärken durch ein rededuell. Oder das man auf dächern rennen und schleichen muss   um jemanden zu bespitzeln, usw.
-  Außerdem ist das Kampfsystem mal was anderes. Actionlastiger und eigenltich alle fertigkeiten und combos muss   
   man verwenden. es gibt also kaum überflüssige fertigkeiten, die sonst bei vielen mmorpgs vorhanden sind. 
- die grafik ist einfach fantastisch ... mehr muss ich dazu eigentlich nicht sagen.
   bis level 20 gibts sprachausgabe (so ein komplexes game voll mit redenden npc, wirds glaube ich in den 
   nächsten 10 jahren nicht geben )
-  keine bunte comic grafik (geschmacksache)
-  mal ein online rollenspiel ohne elfen, orks , zwergen und konsorten


jetzt zu den negativen sachen:
-  es sind wirklich einfach zu viele bugs im spiel vorhanden. es hat mich wirklich manchmal zur weißglut gebracht.  
   z.b das die inventargegenstanden nicht immer verglichen werden konnten, verbuggte quest, haare verschwinden      
   und etc.
-  Spiel schmiert häufig ab ... doch zurzeit läuft es besser als am anfang.
-  ab und an , in bestimmten gebieten, gibt es zu hohe latenz werte


Fazit: aoc ist ein solides online rollenspiel mit hervorragenden ansätzen und gut ausbaufähig. Ein wirklich gelungenes kampfsystem und abwechslungsreiche quest machen das leveln zum richtigen vergnügen ^^.
welcher ein perfektes spiel ohne bugs haben will sollte sich ein rollenspiel suchen das schon ne zeit lang auf den markt ist.


----------



## etmundi (13. Juni 2008)

Ferox21 schrieb:


> Also ich werde es jetzt so machen, dass ich AoC mit dem Probemonat auslaufen lasse



Willkommen im wohl z.Zt. größten "AoC-Fanclub" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagroth (14. Juni 2008)

....es hat sich also bis dato nichts gebessert!

Schade und ärgerlich für alle Gamma-Tester.


----------



## daedadu (14. Juni 2008)

Ferox21 schrieb:


> 1. Instanziert:
> Muss nicht schlecht sein, siehe Guild wars - ist aber zu schlecht umgesetzt, gerade wil der exakte Hinweis auf die Ausgänge fehlt und es einfach kein Gefühl einer zusammenhängenden Welt ist, wenn man von "Talkessel" zu "Talkessel" reist.



Stimmt, es muss nicht schlecht sein, aber es gibt einem nicht das Gefühl wie bei anderen vergelichbaren Spielen, in einer Welt zu sein. 
Gruppen werden teilweise gebildet und man muss darauf achten, welche Instanz man ist. 



Ferox21 schrieb:


> 2. Bugs:
> Zustimmung, da gibt es viele, die aber anscheinend nicht bei allen auftreten, aber dennoch störend auffallen.



Richtig, solange ich kein zahlender Kunde bin, ist es mir egal, aber wenn dann Euro´s fällig werden, wünsche ich ein ansatzweise fehlerfreies Spielen. 
Das ist nicht gegeben, also bleibt nur die Kündigung des Accounts. 



Ferox21 schrieb:


> 3. Hängenbleiben:
> Trifft auch nicht auf alle zu, bei mir aber schon häufiger. Zähle ich zu Bugs.



Wenn man selbst auf Hellsand über noch so kleine Steinchen hoppelt, macht das kein Spass mehr. 



Ferox21 schrieb:


> 4. Support:
> Gerade in der Eingewöhnungszeit ist es da sehr schwierig auf alle hundertausende Spieler einzugehen. Ist imho nur ein Berechtiger Kritikpunkt wenn nach Monaten keine Besserung eingetreten ist.



siehe Antwort 2 !




Ferox21 schrieb:


> 5. Questtexte und Porten:
> Sehe ich ähnlich, siehe oben. Die Questtexte sind aber sehr ok so imho und deutlich umfangreicher als in anderen Onlinerollenspielen. Das solche Skripts angezeigt werden zählt auch zum Thema Bugs und in der Menge sehe ich ein, dass man nie alle zum Start hat überprüfen können. Auf die eingeschränkte Landschaft bin ich oben schon eingegangen.



Auch hier stört das Schnöde am > Level 20 ! multiple Choice Verfahren .. Verbesserungswürdig. 



Ferox21 schrieb:


> 6. Verzögerungen:
> Habe ich nicht beobachtet, kann aber wieder ein Hardware oder internetspezifisches Problem sein.



Ist auszuschliessen, da auf höchster Einstellung und nem recht guten Anbieter alles vorhanden ist. 
Diese "Gedenksekunden" wurden bereits in Patchnotes angesprochen, leider stellte sich keine Besserung ein. 


Gruß [ ein entäuschter AoC Fan ]


----------



## MF2888 (14. Juni 2008)

15 Euro fürs Grinden zahlen oder 13 Euro für Tägliche QUests?


----------



## Mondaine (14. Juni 2008)

Bananensoftware -> reift beim Kunden....


----------



## spectrumizer (14. Juni 2008)

Wie findet ihr AoC eigentlich so?


----------



## Theroas (14. Juni 2008)

MF2888 schrieb:


> 15 Euro fürs Grinden zahlen oder 13 Euro für Tägliche QUests?



Kommt sich das nicht gleich? Grind deine Dailys.


----------



## FliX80 (14. Juni 2008)

Ne, ist doch 2 Euro günstiger^^


----------



## SohnDesRaben (15. Juni 2008)

Wenn ihr euch über beides aufregt, spielt gar nix. Oder spielt mit den Puppen eurer 3-jährigen Schwester.


----------



## FliX80 (15. Juni 2008)

SohnDesRaben schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch über beides aufregt, spielt gar nix. Oder spielt mit den Puppen eurer 3-jährigen Schwester.



Darf ich auch mit deiner Schwester spielen? Ich spiel so gern mit Frauen....


----------



## Bomm3lX (15. Juni 2008)

gw1200 schrieb:


> Absolut übertrieben. Gothic war fast unspielbar und konnte nur mit Hilfe der Community in einen brauchbaren Zustand versetzt werden. Dagegen ist AoC fast bugfrei.




Fast Bugfrei? Eines muß man dir lassen, Humor hast du scheinbar. Ich hab das unendliche Glück, dass ich es mir entgegen der Planung nicht geholt hab sondern erst bei einem Freund zuschauen konnte... aber das Spiel besteht echt aus massiven Bugs, einer völlige Versauten "Lokalisation" etc. Dazu fehlen noch in einigen Levelbereichen Quests.... so etwas zu veröffentlichen ist schlichtweg eine Frechheit am Kunden, der ja nicht grad wenig zahlen darf....

Nee, da wart ich für meinen Teil lieber auf Warhammer, da macht die Beta schon mehr besser als das "fertige" Conan. Und wenn ich schon lese "Aber andere hatten auch bugs..." Ja kann sein, aber es gibt viele Bugs die erst auftauchen wenn eine Masse an Leuten verschiedene Dinge macht... und Bugs die im Grunde schon sichtbar sind, wenn der 1. Spieler einloggt... und eben um die hat man sich vor dem Release zu kümmern!

Was bringt einem ne tolle Grafik wenn das Gameplay auf deutsch fürn Anus ist? 

Was ich persönlich noch lächerlich ist, ist die großangekündigte Steuerung... reden fast von einer Revolution und was bringen sie? Etwas was sich spielt wie an ner dämlichen Konsole, allerdings ist das wohl nur eine Frage des Geschmacks und net unbedingt im Bereich gut / schlecht.

Naja euch erstmal viel Spaß mit dem kostenpflichtigen Betatest, hoffe dennoch das es mittelfristig etwas taugen wird, wäre wichtig für den Markt das es net noch mehr floppt.


----------



## WandaNoColossus (15. Juni 2008)

So einige sprachen über EA, als käme AoC von eben diesen. Ist der Publisher aber nicht Eidos (SCi Games)??
Wenn ja, was hat EA mit AoC zu tun? Dient EA nur als schlechtes Beispiel??


----------



## Sugandhalaya (15. Juni 2008)

SohnDesRaben schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch über beides aufregt, spielt gar nix. Oder spielt mit den Puppen eurer 3-jährigen Schwester.



Mein Bruder hatte keine Puppen! Mist aber auch, muss ich doch AoC spielen *grummel*


----------



## Raven_Lord (15. Juni 2008)

Du übertreibst maßlos.... .
1. Die meisten Bugs sind nicht wirklich schlimm (Manchmal shader-Ladefehler, nach manchen Fähigkeiten ändert sich die Haarfarbe bis zum 
    relog....) Diese Fehler nerven zwar aber FC ist schon fleisig am rauspatchen. Glaubst du bei WAR wird das anders? In der Beta werden 
    leider IMMER Bugs übersehen und das ausnahmslos (sogar WoW hatte welche).
    Bis auf 3 Ladebugs und Haarfärbebug hatte ich noch keine Probleme.
2. Du hast recht, es fehlen ab lvl 50 einige Quests aber FC hat sogar schon angegeben Ende diesen Monats 60 neue Quests   
    herauszubringen. Hier kann ich euch nur empfehlen spielt das Spiel langsam und gemütlich und hetzt nicht. Wenn man im Questloch 
    angekommen ist legt man sich einen Twink an, bis der  auch so hoch ist gibts genug neue Quests. 


Glaubst du WAR wird perfekt sein? Auch das wird viele Bugs haben und auch da fehlen sicher noch einige Erwartete Dinge.
Reden wir erst garnicht von der Grafik, die WAR hat, die ist Uralt.
Bevor du über ein Spiel urteilst spiel es erstmal selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Das gameplay ist keines wegs "fürn Anus" wie du es bezeichnest.
Und das kampfsystem ist für ein MMO revulutionär oder hast du etwas in der Art schonmal bei anderen MMOs gesehen?

Also ich spiel seit 3 Wochen AoC und bin zufrieden damit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  , wenn FC ihre Versprechen bezüglich der des neuen Contents einhält 
werde ich es weiterspielen. 

Kommt jetzt bitte nicht mit AoC Fanboy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xiena (15. Juni 2008)

Raven_Lord schrieb:


> Du übertreibst maßlos.... .
> 1. Die meisten Bugs sind nicht wirklich schlimm (Manchmal shader-Ladefehler, nach manchen Fähigkeiten ändert sich die Haarfarbe bis zum
> relog....) Diese Fehler nerven zwar aber FC ist schon fleisig am rauspatchen. Glaubst du bei WAR wird das anders? In der Beta werden
> leider IMMER Bugs übersehen und das ausnahmslos (sogar WoW hatte welche).
> ...



Stimme ich zu =)


----------



## HobbySoldat (15. Juni 2008)

Irgendwie muss ich dem Threadersteller ja schon recht geben, Age of Conan ist stark verbuggt. Teilweise mit sehr auffälligen Fehlern. Die sofort ins Auge stechen und eigentlich vor dem release nicht hätten übersehen werden dürfen. Ein Spiel das nur "teilweise" in Deutsch übersetzt wurde. Das ist schon ziemlich dreist! So etwas kann den Spielspass ziemlich mindern. Ist jedenfalls bei mir so. Ich habe einfach keine Lust Beta-Tester zuspielen. Dafür ist der Preis einfach zu hoch. 

Leider ist das ja heutzutage nur noch so. Spiele, Software, etc.. alles wird einfach so schnell wie möglich auf den Markt gebracht. Die Fehler könnten ja irgendwann mal ausgebessert werden. Gothic 3 als parade Beispiel.. da blieb es dann an der Community hängen.

Das es auch anders geht sehen wir an den alten Klassikern, die damaligen SNES Spiele von Nintendo beispielsweise. Die hatten auch keine Fehler, weil eine Nachbesserung unmöglich war.

Ich habe die Beta von AoC gespielt und mir gedacht.. wie wollen die das Spiel blos noch hinbiegen so kurz vorm Release.. tja.. anscheinend wohl gar nich..

Ich lass da lieber die Finger von und hoffe das W.A.R. Online es besser macht. Lieber ein wenig länger warten und dafür Qualität geniessen.

HobbySoldat


----------



## Busco (15. Juni 2008)

Jedem unentschlossenen kann ich nur folgenden (englische) Test ans Herz legen. 

Alle negativen und auch positiven punkte stimmen ziemlich genau mit meinen Erfahrungen überein

http://www.yougamers.com/reviews/19142_age...ian_adventures/

Falls das schon irgendwo hier im Post steht sry dafür, aber von den 22 Seiten sind gefühlte 20 spam/flame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bomm3lX (15. Juni 2008)

Raven_Lord schrieb:


> Du übertreibst maßlos.... .
> 1. Die meisten Bugs sind nicht wirklich schlimm (Manchmal shader-Ladefehler, nach manchen Fähigkeiten ändert sich die Haarfarbe bis zum
> relog....) Diese Fehler nerven zwar aber FC ist schon fleisig am rauspatchen. Glaubst du bei WAR wird das anders? In der Beta werden
> leider IMMER Bugs übersehen und das ausnahmslos (sogar WoW hatte welche).
> ...




Sorry, aber die Grafik die War haben wird wirst du noch nichtmal kennen, von daher urteile da besser nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aktuelle Screen sind nur vom Betaserver mit niedrigster Auflösung und ohne Aussagekraft, wobei die auch net an 1. Stelle steht wenn 300+ Leute in einer Region unterwegs ist.

Ob War perfekt wird? Nein, das es perfekt wird macht normal erst die Community mit Anregungen. Aber ich erwarte dort das ich keinen Betatest machen muß und dafür draufzahle wie bei AoC aktuell.
Genauso ist es für mich nicht tragbar mittendrin Quests zu vergessen... 
Genauso untragbar wäre es wenn man ne Stadt baut und die hätte keine NPCs....

Das ich es beim Kumpel angespielt habe hab ich nicht geschrieben? Nunja, dann sei dir diese Info nachgereicht. 
Ob ich die Steuerung bei einem anderen MMO gesehen habe? Nein, glücklicherweise nur auf einer Konsole wo sie auch in Zukunft bitte bleiben darf, aber wie gesagt, dass Bewerben war nur lächerlich, wer es mag soll diese Art der Steuerung gutfinden, aber in dem Fall halt absolut net das was ich mir vorgestellt habe als ich vor über nem Jahr Infos zu AoC zusammengesucht habe.... das was sie versprochen haben hatte wirklich potential. Achja, ging mir nicht um das Kampfsystem als solches, dass ist von der Idee wirklich gut, ich hab die Steuerung bemängelt.
Das so ein Kampfsystem mit Kollisionsabfragen etc. net auf Anhieb funktioniert sehe ich FC nach, erwarte aber von Goa, Mythic und EA das es dort auf Anhieb klappt. Das sie es können haben sie bei Daoc gezeigt und verbessert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aber soll hier kein Flame werden gegen FC oder die Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Finde es nur schade, (was ja sehr oft vorkommt) dass unfertige Dinge verkauft werden...


----------



## snoopie (16. Juni 2008)

naja ich hab mir nicht wirklich alles durchgelesen
aber ich will auch mal meinen senf dazu geben

ich spiele einen assassinen und einen jäger beide parallel immer mal den und dann den leveln so das sie ungefähr gleichzeitig maxlevel erreichen

ich finde das spiel im prinziep nicht schlecht es könnte mich wirklich fesseln weil mir das kampfsystem gefällt weil die grafik auch auf meiner dose besser aus sieht wie die comicgrafik von wow (an der ich mich nach 3 jahren sat gesehen habe) und weil ich gerne wissen möchte wie es ist wenn man mit der gilde in die schlacht zieht und andre gildenstädte angreift
der aspekt von massenschlachten und open pvp gezerge reizt mich dermassen das ich wirklich bock auf das spiel habe 
in wow ist open pvp TOT und das was in den bg abgeht ist nur noch schnell schnell ehre farmen bloß nicht mal ne minute länger im bg bleiben

aber warum in dreiteufelsnamen gibt es so viele ladebildschirme?
kommt mir nicht mit performance!
ich verstehe das man die großen gebiete instanziert wegen der performance
aber wenn ich ne läpsche kneipe betrete ladebildschirm
gebäude a ladebildschirm
gebäude b ladebildschirm


warum sterbe ich dauernd? 
wenn das kampsystem auf kämpfe gegen mobgruppen ausgelegt ist! 
warum nippelt mein assassine dann bei mehr als 2-3 gegnern ab ohne den hauch einer chance? ausser ich baller mir in JEDEM kampf heiltränke rein!
warum sind die klassen nicht alle wenigstens im PVE so zu spielen das man frustfrei bis zum maxlevel leveln kann?
ich erwarte nicht das es von anfang an eine balance im PVP gibt weil das kaum bis garnicht machbar ist
warum hat man das gefühl ein bezahlender betatester zu sein? ich fühle mich im mom so als wenn ich mir ein auto gekauft hätte und das hat nur 3 reifen und der verkäufer sagt der 4 wird irgendwann nachgerüstet
warum muss ich bim kämpfen wenn ich eine combo drücke gaaaaaanz langsam die tasten drücken wie in zeitlupe? ich habe die sachen ruckzuck auswendig gelernt und dann möchte ich auch ne combo schnell ausführen können und nicht warten müssen bis ich endlich den nächsten schritt machen darf
in meinen augen heist inovatives kampfsystem nicht das ich vorm pc fast einschlafe weil mein char in zeitlupe zuhaut und ich darauf warte die nächste taste drücken zu dürfen das muss zack zack zack nächste combo zack zack zack gehen
aoc HÄTTE wirklich der hammer werden können aber so wie es jetzt ist haut es mich nicht vom hocker
ich werde jetzt erst mal auf warhammer online warten und das dann antesten vieleicht ist aoc dann ja auch mal fertig so das man anständig spielen kann und damit meine ich nur die levelphase es ist megafrustrierend wenn man dauernd vom respawnpunkt zum questpunkt zurück rennt und dann fast alle mobgruppen wieder respawnt sind und man von vorne anfängt und dann wieder an der selben gruppe abnippelt
da ist auch nix mit taktik zu machen
sollte aoc in einem halben jahr genau den selben eindruck vermitteln und warhammer online auch nicht besser sein werde ich wohl oder übel wieder zu wow zurück kehren weil das im mom LEIDER die einzige alternative auf dem mmo markt für mich ist

und die leute die den release von wow mitgemacht haben und da gehöre ich auch zu vergleichen beide spiele
und bei wow hatte ich nicht den eindruck ein bezahlender betatester zu sein
ich konnte gemütlich bis level 60 level das es bugs gab ja das stimmt aber ich konnte frustfrei auf 60 leveln weil ich nicht gefahr gelaufen bin in jedem kampf gegen nen mob (bei aoc ja mobgruppen) ab zu nippeln
und genau das ist es das mich an aoc am meisten stört über viele dinge könnte man hinweg schauen wenn man wenigstens frustfrei leveln könnte und argumente dann level doch ne andre klasse zählen nicht!
wenn ich für etwas zahlen muss dann erwarte ich auch ne anständige gegenleistung und die stimmt in meinen augen bei aoc im moment überhaupt nicht
allen spielern die damit zufrieden sind und weiter spielen wünsche ich viel spass und erfolg in der welt von aoc
vieleicht sieht man sich ja in nem halben jahr wieder


----------



## Farodien (16. Juni 2008)

Ich finde AoC schlecht weil...

1. Der threat mal wieder überflüssig ist.

2. 40+ Jährige kein Englisch sprechen und die deutschen Patchnotes nicht finden.

3. Leute über die Grafik meckern und im gleichem Atemzug sagen ihr Rechner wäre Mist.

4. Es Leute gibt die wirklich in einem Spiel versuchen Wasserfälle hoch zuschwimmem (Wahnsinn wie man auf so eine Idee kommt).

5. Weil hier das Kampfsystem in frage gestellt wird obwohl die Leute wohl noch nie einen ordentlichen PVP Kampf auf einem PVP Server gehabt haben.

6. Einige zu "Doof" sind ihr Handbuch zu lesen um zu wissen welche Rüstung ihre Klasse tragen kann.

7. Leute meckern wie doch die Quests wieder wie überall sind, Kill 50 hier, 50 da etc. schonmal versucht die Storys hinter den Questreihen zu verstehen? amscheinend nicht seit ja alle schon 80 und Lesen könnt ihr ja anscheinend nicht.

8. Weil die meisten Leute garnicht wissen wie man sich in einem Chat verhält bzw. nicht wissen wie man ganze Sätze am Stück schreibt.

9. Es Leute die trotz der doch so übersichtlichen Questführungen in der Map, ihre Punkte nicht finden

10. Alle Meckerer hier wie immer total falsch sind, den Buffed kann kein Bug in AOC beheben

So um die Liste nicht ins unendliche laufen zu lassen, würde ich gerne mal einen Threat eröffnen warum soviele MMO Spieler so geistig zurückgeblieben sind? .....war ein Scherz, der Threat müsste ja heissen warum lernen die Kinder in der Schule nichts mehr?

Was ich mir für AOC wünschen würde:

1. Alle negativen löscht euren Account

2. Bringt konstruktive Ideen an die richtige Stelle


So jetzt warte ich das meine Schicht zuende ist und ich dann mal eine genüßliche Runde AOC in voller Grafikpracht mit 40ms/45fps,schönen Queststorys und wieder ein paar neu ausgemerzten ( heute ist nämlich Patchday) Bugs spielen kann.


----------



## Badumsaen (16. Juni 2008)

Ich glaube ich weiß jetzt warum dieser Thread noch offen ist: Er dient als Sammelbecken der Tränen von allen Rumheulern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Damit nicht 50 Threads am tag aufgemacht werden in denen auch nur rumgeheult wird


----------



## Dezemberschnee (16. Juni 2008)

shockatc schrieb:


> ich finds irgendwie krass wie selbstverständlich die meisten hier fehlerhafte programme akzeptieren...
> 
> hallo? wie blöd seid ihr eigentlich?
> 
> ...



tja, schade eigendlich das du dich dann im software-bereich gar nicht auskennst, jede software oder betriebsystem hat bugs weil sie immer vorveröffentlicht werden... da können die programmierer nur in dem sinne was dafür das sie so nen festen arbeitsplatz haben, jedenfalls für einige zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aoc ist also keine ausnahme und trotzdem gut und... ja... es wird akzeptiert (wie kann man sowas mit nem auto vergleichen ?)und ja wir zocken weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ps. die betitelungen fallen somit auf dich zurück, wir stehen drüber und da kommst du selbst mit leiter nicht hin.

und schließt bitte dieses thema 

gez dez


----------



## Tikume (16. Juni 2008)

Badumsaen schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich weiß jetzt warum dieser Thread noch offen ist: Er dient als Sammelbecken der Tränen von allen Rumheulern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Ich denke dass in der Tat ein Thread reicht um sich auszukotzen. 
Unberechtig ist die Kritik allerdings nicht - wir haben gestern Abend mal wieder 30 Minuten sinnlos verplempert aufgrund des Gruppenbugs und anderen Fehlern.


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Juni 2008)

Dezemberschnee schrieb:


> tja, schade eigendlich das du dich dann im software-bereich gar nicht auskennst, jede software oder betriebsystem hat bugs weil sie immer vorveröffentlicht werden...


Ich kann mich an die guten alten DOS-Games erinnern, die sind Jahrelang ohne einen Patch ausgekommen.



> Nach dem Stand der Technik ist es nicht möglich, Computersoftware so zu erstellen, dass sie in allen Anwendungen und Kombinationen fehlerfrei arbeitet. Gegenstand dieser Lieferung ist daher eine Software, die im Sinne der Programmbeschreibung grundsätzlich brauchbar ist. (Zitat: Siemens AG)


Heute ist es "Bananen-Software". Und das natürlich auch nur, weil alles viiiieel komplizierter geworden ist.


----------



## Forenwriter (16. Juni 2008)

Negatives: (was ich SELBST mitbekomm habe) Gruppenfensterbug (eig schnell zu lösen neue gruppe machen) , Stellen an den man festhaengt bisher nur 2 gefund (bin erst 20) , 1mal Grafikbug gehabt ( Boden in Tortage weiß mit schwarzuen punkten sah aus wie die wände einer gummizelle *g),
jeden tag wird das spiel mit wow im spiel vergrlichen dadurch entstehende dumme streitereien im chat , die kombos könnten aber auch was schneller ausfallen hab zwar erst eine 2erkombo aber das nervt scho bissl

Positives: Sehr gute Quest Atmosphäre (dh Warum ich das jetzt mach? Obs passend zur den NPC's ist und so weiter)  , Mir persönlich gefällt das KS sehr gut ,
               Schweierigkeitsgrad gut (hoch) [SUBJEKTIV} , Community bisher nur positiv aufgefallen außer oben genannten Punkt , und zu guter letzt das erste                          MMO        wo ich wirklich ein Mittendrin-Spielgefühl hab ( HdRO hats auch Stellenweise gut hinbekomm wegen Solo-Instanzen etc[aber auch ab 20 nich mehr weitergespielt MAngel an Spielern kaum Leute für Grp Quests gefund die nich schon 20lvl höher oder 10niedrigfer waren] ) bei WoW hab mich bis zum Schluss wien Postbote gefühlt.

Bevor hier welche haten wollen alles rein subjektiv denkt dran! 
Und das ganze Spiel kenn ich au nicht bin halt noch Tortage werds heut Abend sehn obs qualitativ aehnlich bleibt (kann auf sprachausgabe verzichten da ich eh schneller les und ein Final Fantasy mit Sprahcausgabe könnt ich mir genauso wenig vortselln )


@Tikume : Du warst gestern nicht zufälllig mit mir in den Katakomben auf episch gestern *g?

MfG


----------



## Spittykovski (16. Juni 2008)

Habe Aoc auch auf Eis gelegt und warte einfach mal ab was sich noch so tut.

Gründe:

- Look and Feel des Interfaces sagt mir nicht wirklich zu, gerade in Sachen Gruppenplay ist das alles etwas umübersichtlich

-Diese Tastenkombos...warum muss man schön langsam eine Taste nach der anderen drücken...hatte erwartet das man zack zack die Tastenkombi drückt und gut ist, das nimmt leider die schöne Kampdynamic total raus

- Seh fragwürdige Physik, sie Wasserfälle und selbst Berge mit einer fast senkrechten Steigung kann ich seitlich entlang laufen und gewinn dabei sogar an Höhe o.O

- auf die Bugs muss ich nicht eingehen wurden schon erwähnt, hatte sogar so nette Fehelr, wo ich in den berg reingefallen bin und irgendwie nach 1 min. durchs virtuelle nirvana zu fallen dann auf der spitze des berges gespawnt wurde...was zum geier?

- Bis dato (lvl 35) fand ich die items irgendwie langweilig. Teilweise konnte ich nichtmal unterschiede zwischen einem lvl 20 und 30 item sehn. Hatten die gleichen rüstungboni hat das n grund?


Grafik und Atmo find ich hingegen top, zur spracheausgabe kann ich nichts genaues sagen, da ich von anfang an auf englisch gespielt hatte und daran gab es nichts auszusetzten. Leider reicht das für mich pers. nicht mich länger für das game zu motivieren. Hoffe das noch interessante änderungen/ neuigkeiten kommen werden. Wünschen würd ichs mir.


----------



## Raven_Lord (16. Juni 2008)

Bomm3lX schrieb:


> Sorry, aber die Grafik die War haben wird wirst du noch nichtmal kennen, von daher urteile da besser nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Warten wir ab wie War wird ......
Ich hab nix gegen War, nur glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht das War oder die meisten anderen neuen MMOs fertig verkauft werden -.- .

Zum Thema Gildenstadtnpcs die gibt es soweit ich weis jetzt schon aber erst wenn man die Stadt komplett auf Stufe 1 aufgebaut hat.
Die Steurung ist geschmackssache mus ich dir recht geben, ist eben ganz anders also bei bisherigen MMOs .

Ich vermute stark das es mit AoC wie bei hdro wird, am anfang gibts kaum Content und es ist nicht berauschend ... .
Wenn man sich aber mal nach einem Jahr hdro anguckt ,Housing, fast doppelt so großes Land, Hobbys (Fischen),
kaum noch bugs,...... . GZ Turbine. 

Wie schon gesagt ich hoffe das FC  AoC auf die reihe kriegt und verbessert .
Naja ich spiels solange es spaß macht und das machts mir momentan noch genug :-)


----------



## mantigore666 (16. Juni 2008)

domiel, netscater und co : lasst es doch einfach sein...
ihr müsst echt ein riesen problem haben...  und das sitzt zwischen den ohren....

spielt irgendeinen shice (blockflöte oder hallenhalma) aber hört auf, im aoc-forum
rumzuflamen...

ich spiele das spiel recht intensiv...  und ja, es gibt nervige bugs,
z.b. wenn eine "einstandsquest" nicht funzt ("das verlorene kind" und die pyramide),
disconnect nach 20 min bosskampf oder "blitzlagg" mitten im kampf...
aber das kommt selten vor und ist meiner meinung nach erträglich.

ausserdem tut fc etwas und sie hören auch auf ihre community, etwas, das ich in anderen
onlinegames bisher nicht erlebt habe (in lotro in geringem masse, aber bei weitem nicht so
wie hier).

mein grösster char ist jetzt lvl 53 und mein questlog ist VOLL, ich weiss ja nicht, was
ihr irren macht, vielleicht durchrushen, aber das funzt hier nicht so wie bei euren 
kinderspielen, gelle ?  ;-)

wie gesagt, wer einfach nur unzufrieden mit seinem kleinen rl ist, oder das spiel "schmackhaft"
gemacht bekommen musst - verzieht euch, spielt was anderes, lasst die in ruhe, die
es gerne und mit spass spielen.
überlegt euch nur mal für nen moment, was euch im rl passiert, wenn ihr euch z.b. in einen fanblock
stellt und laut schreit, das die mannschaft des blocks scheisse ist - aber da zieht ihr den schwanz ein,
ihr könnts nur online fg


----------



## Bigfotz (16. Juni 2008)

Ist echt traurig das leute die GELD bezahlen nicht mal ihre negative kritik irgendwo los werden dürfen ohne sofort als kinder bezeichnet zu werden.
MEINE MEINUNG IST AUCH AOC IST EINFACH SCHLECHT DAS SPIEL und das ist auch MEINE meinung und da brauch keiner sofort ausfallend zu werden und schon garnicht IRGENDEIN Spieler.

PS:Gut das es in Deutschland freie Meinungs Freiheit gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mangler (16. Juni 2008)

Na ja habe es lang genug angespielt um zu bestätigen das es nicht das ist was ich oder viele erwartet haben :/ schade .goto Mülleimer-(AoC);


----------



## Salute (16. Juni 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> überlegt euch nur mal für nen moment, was euch im rl passiert, wenn ihr euch z.b. in einen fanblock
> stellt und laut schreit, das die mannschaft des blocks scheisse ist - aber da zieht ihr den schwanz ein,
> ihr könnts nur online fg




Der probe Monat müsste doch bald vorbei sein..

Außerdem hinkt dieser Vergleich einwenig, da man unter Umständen sein Leben bzw die Gesundheit durch diese "eingenartig lebende" Menschen gefährden würde. Da diese meistens nicht wirklich mit Kritik (so wie auch scheinbar hier) und schon garnicht mit Anfeindungen gegen ihr Leben welches sie in die jeweilige Manschafft hinein projetzieren umgehen können.^^


----------



## Flixl (16. Juni 2008)

ich hatte jetzt keine lust mir alles durchzulesen aber möchte nochmal das mit der deutsch-englisch vermischung ansprechen:
 ich bin nicht so gut in englisch und verstehe es dennoch. Ich kann auch englische anleitungen verstehen und am ende kommts richtige raus. Ich kenne nur eine art von leuten die kein englisch können und das sind hauptschüler (sry falls sich hier jetzt jemand angegriffen fühlt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Kalyptus (16. Juni 2008)

Flixl schrieb:


> ich hatte jetzt keine lust mir alles durchzulesen aber möchte nochmal das mit der deutsch-englisch vermischung ansprechen:



Super, wenn du nicht alle Fakten kennst, warum willst du dann etwas dazu sagen ? Welchen Wert soll dann diese Aussage in einer Diskussion haben ?



Flixl schrieb:


> ich bin nicht so gut in englisch und verstehe es dennoch. Ich kann auch englische anleitungen verstehen und am ende kommts richtige raus. Ich kenne nur eine art von leuten die kein englisch können und das sind hauptschüler (sry falls sich hier jetzt jemand angegriffen fühlt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn ich den letzten Satz lese, könnte ich in den aro..... vornehmen Popo treten.
So gab es z.B. in meiner Schule keinen Unterricht in Fremdsprachen.


----------



## snowball2 (16. Juni 2008)

Auch ich werde mich, wie auch 5 Leute unserer Gilde, von AoC erstmal verabschieden.

Als Gründe kann ich anführen:
1) Die immens vielen Bugs im Spiel

2) Die nicht vorhandene unterstüzung für ATI-Karten
Mit einer 3870 hat man so ca. 15-20 fps. Tritt nicht bei allen, aber sehr vielen Spielern auf. Ursache ungelärt. Funcoms Hilfestellungen scheinen nur ein Alibi zu sein. "Nvidia: its the way its meant to be played"

3) Die ziemlich oft auftretenden Probleme im Gruppenspiel:
Einer hat wieder mal Ping-Zeiten von >10s, und wird ausgeloggt. Dadurch fliegt er für einige Zeit aus der Gruppe und der Gilde(!) raus. Wenn es der Gruppenleader war, kann er nicht wieder einer neuen Gruppe beitreten, zumindest nicht für Ihn sichtbar. Dann sind alle anderen ehem. Gruppenmitglieder für ihn Feinde und auf einem PvP-Server ist das ärgerlich.
Und das ist eigentlich das ausschlaggebende Argument, denn in einem _MM_ORPG ist Gruppenspiel nun mal das wichtigste!
Als wir vor 2 Tagen im Heiligtum waren (eine lvl 35-40 Instanz) war das ultraschlimm. Noch am selben Abend haben wir alle gekündigt.

4) Der unglaubliche Fakt, dass Item-Boni (zumindest bis heute, wo das wohl gepatched worden ist) REIN GAR KEINE Auswirkung hatten. Das ist für ein Rollenspiel undenkbar, denn es geht ja u.a. darum duch finden von neuen Gegenständen halt immer besser zu werden. Was wäre Diablo ohne Items?

5) Nicht ausbalanciertes Spiel: So machen Damage-Dealer (z.b. Dämonologen) machen _weniger_ Schaden als Heiler (Mitra-Priester).

6) Funcom fixt irgendwelchen Krams (Ding-Sound bei Level-Up) aber keine wirklich grundlegenden Dinge.

7) Ich bezahle nicht für Beta-Testing.

Eigentlich Schade, da in AoC schon viel Potential steckt. Die Grafik ist klasse, das Kampfsystem zumindest etwas anders, auch wenn nicht so fürchterlich unterschiedlich.

Wenn jetzt jemand kommt, WoW hätte solche Schwierigkeiten am Anfang auch gehabt, kann ich nur sagen: Falsch! Ich habe WoW ab Releasetag gespielt und keine solch schwerwiegenden Probleme gehabt. Selbst HdRO war einigermassen okay.

AoC ist nicht unspieltbar. Jedoch kann ich meine Zeit auch besser verbringen, als mich mit solchen Problemen rumzuschlagen.

Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja in einigen Monaten wieder...


----------



## wtiger78 (16. Juni 2008)

Also so wie ich das lese gibt es in AoC noch einige bug

Bin ein WoW spieler seit begin an es stimmt das es auch hier bug gab aber der support war von aller feinsten und es konnte zu 90% geholfen werden bzw war nach max 2wochen mit nen patch behoben.

aber der gößte Punkt was mir hier auffält ist der das man bei WoW am anfang wochen brauchte um auf den max lvl zu kommen und das auch als Hardcoregamer
mittlerweile geht es schon schneller weil jeder der schon nen Max LvL char hat den kürzersten und schnellsten weg kennt ABER

wie es scheint jeder neuling ohne viel anstrengung in kürzerster zeit sich hochlvl kann und so in das endgame zu gelangen also kann daran wirklich kein reiz sein.

was das PvP in AoC betrifft scheint es auch nur darum zu gehen wer kan schneller seine Tastenfolge drücken Hmm habe ne G15 das heist einfach schnell ein makro einspeichen und schon ist man ne PvP Gottheit.

muss erlich sein habe mal mir die Videos angesehen und bin nicht wirklich davon überzeugt von AoC wen sogar ne Heilerklassen ohne wirkliche anstrengung sich mit bis zu 15 mobs gleichzeitig aufnehmen kann und die auch noch in seinen LvL bereich funkt will nicht wissen mit wie vielen dann eine wirkliche Kampfklasse aufnehmen kann 30-40mobs oder wie??

also in wow funkt das nur wen ein hi LvL char nen Hoger Raid aufmachen will oder die DM stürmen jeder WoWler weis was ich mein damit.

aber die beste aktion von FC ist die mit den Gäste schlüssen anscheinend hat FC angenommen das sie schiffbruch erleiden würden sonnst würde sie nicht das Game 1.000.000+ das game verkaufen aber sicherheitshalber nur Server für 100.000 machen die gleichzeitig ol sein dürfen.

aber über die mangelden server zu verschleiern macht man einfach die gebiete mehrfach damit es nicht so auffält 
kann mir das auf WoW basis gut vorstellen
A: Suche verzauberer
B: ja ich stehe in IF
A: ich auch wo stehst du 
B: vor AH
A: ich ja auch sehen dich nicht
B: Ubs habe vergessen stehe vorm AH in IF#15
A:achso ich stehe vorm AH aber IN If#35

oder ein gildentreffen  von 20leuten
1seht in #25
2stehen in #11
1steht in #1


KK das system verwendet auch GuildWars aber die machen es aus dem Grund weil das GAME KEINE monatliche Betatester Gebrühren einverlangen und das beste aus ihren Resurcen Machen was ja AoC bei weiten nicht macht
Zocken wir auf die schnelle die Leute ab dann fangen wir mal an langsahm was zu tut 
oder Hm warten wir noch bis wir die Gildenbank einbauen ins game
so die Gilden ernennen halt nen Acc als Bank und der soll die Gildenstadt bauen 

was war die antw von FC nachem die Zahlenden Kunden eingeständig wurde und halt den obrigen Punkt machten 
Sie bannten Kurzerhand diesen ACC aber erst nachdem er das ganze geld intus hate was solls
1.der Betatester der Den Acc hate hat ja eh schon bezahlt für das monat
2.hehe wieder etwas Spielwährung aus dem Game genommen.
3. Sich jetzt schnell was machen das man Gut dasteht Grübe Grübel Hmm wir schalten endlich die GB frei na sind wir nicht gut
4. hmm irgendetwas hat FC vergessen achja wir sollten die Acc wieder freischalten aber jetzt kommt ja schon das Wochenende und will WoW zocken was solls
schalten wir die acc erst am Montag wieder frei habe ja eh schon bezahlt dafür.


also wie gesagt AoC wird zur zeit siecher nicht den weg auf meine PCs finden nadem die Zahlenden Kunden so derart verarscht wird.

und 2. Finde ich Traurig das ein fertiges Game bei weiten mehr bugs aufweist wie die
WARHAMMER ONLINE Beta aber die machen es richtig die machen lieber eine Längere unbezahlte betazeit als FC die gleich die Beta als feriges Game verkauften

MFG Tiger
ps viel spaß beim Fehler suchen und an die AoC getarnten AoC GMs die lieber hier im Forum das Game schönschreiben als die Mails von den Geschädigten zu beantworten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wtiger78 (16. Juni 2008)

Das zu dem Punkt was ich angesprochen habe Heilerklassen und Mobs
Heiler beim LvL bei AoC


----------



## Dare.CH (16. Juni 2008)

Damit ich auch mal Stellung nehme. 

Natürlich fühle ich mich von Funcom verarscht, zum einen mit der Collectors Edition, auf welcher stand 5% Mehr Erfahrungspunkte, nun, InGame steht das der EP-Modifikator um 2% erhöt wird. Zum anderen Steht auf dem Trinkerumhang: "Ihr kriegt in ALLEN Gasthäusern in Hyboria Frei-Getränke". Nun, bis jetzt hab ich nur ein gratis Getränk bekommen, leider ist dieses nicht mal trinkbar. Denoch muss man sagen, auch von Kritikersicht, dass das Spiel momentan einen Monat auf dem Markt ist, und da noch viel Zeit, sicherlich, von Funcom reingesteckt wird. Denn wenn wir eines der euch so geliebten online Rollenspiele anschauen, World of Warcraft, endecken wir, dass ein Spieler, wie ich es bin, der von Anfang an gezockt hat, erst seit Patch 1.5 ein richtiges PvP-System hat. Mit der Version 1.0, waren in World of Warcraft noch haufen weise Bugs da, aber diese wurden ignoriert und man hat das Spiel weitergespielt. Warum? Ganz einfach, weil man es toll fand und nicht wegen jedem kleinem Fehlerchen nicht angefangen hat zu heulen., wie es hier leider wieder oft vorkommt. 

Man muss zugeben, dass Funcom, mit Age of Conan, eine neue Ära in den Online Rollenspielen geliefert hat. Zum einem, wegen der Grafik zum andern, wegen dem Combat-System, welches wohl momentan das Spannendste allen ist. 

Ich glaube, dass wir, die Spieler, Heut zutage einfach nur verwöhnt sind und die Entwickler (Blizzard, EA Mythic, Funcom, etc.) bevor sie ihre MMORP's rausbrachten, unterbezahlt (wenn nicht arm dran) waren. Gut EA Mythic ist da eine Ausnahme, dank ihrem grossem Bruder. Was ich damit sagen will, ist, das die Entwickler Heute ein "noch Fehlerhaftes" Spiel rausbringen, weil sie sonst zuwenig Geld hätten, es weiter zu entwickeln. Bestes Beispiel Two Worlds. 

Danke das ihr meinen Beitrag gelesen habt, denn ich habe mir auch die Zeit genommen eure zu lesen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dare


----------



## Tuk (16. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.)
> ...




So mein Lieber, ich zeig dir mal wie man sowas ausführlich korrekt interpretiert!
Aber halt als Gegenkommentare zu deinen Äußerungen.

1. Verbugt schon un gut, doch womit hast du die Bugs verglichen? Mit Start von WoW, HdRO oder gar Guild Wars!? 
    Wie mir scheint nicht, da diese Games mindestens genauso verbugt und verunstaltet waren... Hast wohl noch kein anderes MMOPRG gespielt, wie es scheint?
    Bug hin oder her, bei der heutigen Spiele-Generation lassen sich fehler kaum noch vermeiden, da jeder andere Hardware und Software besitzt und diese  
    wiederrum zu verschiedene Probleme führen können. Games kann man Heute am besten verbessern, indem man es veröffentlich und auf die Reportagen
    und Berichte von anderen Spieler eingeht, um diese zu beseitigen. Wenn es dir nicht passt das hier und da ein fehler auftaucht, weil evtl. dein System dazu
    nicht geeignet ist oder aus sonstigen gründen, so solltest du dir dein eigenes Spiel Programmieren und auf den Mark stellen, da du anscheinend keine
    Ahnung davon hast wie aufwenig diese Verfahren sind um es ausgibig zu testen!

2. Schlechter Support auf grund der Mangelden Belegschaft wär besser aggumentiert, doch dies scheint dich leider nicht selber in den Sinn zu kommen.
    Die Mitarbeiter sind schlicht überfordert, wie wär es zb. denn du Morgen mal 10 Mitschüler oder Freunde fragst wie du ihnen helfen kannst, ich wette mir dir
    das dir dies schon zu Kopf steigt und du schon nicht mehr hinterher kommst oder? Hier genau das selbe, tausende von Spieler schreiben aufeinmal... und die 
    Anzahl von nen paar Dutzend Mitarbeiter wollen dies bearbeiten, was kommt raus? Chaos... Der Support von Funcom erhört zumindest und Spieler :-)
    ---
    Die hohe pings kommen zustande weil T-Com usw. nicht drauf eingestellt waren das auf einmal eine Leitung überlastet ist, haben dies aber innerhalb von 3 
    Wochen (Rekord verdächtig) fast wieder normalisiert. Hatte anfangt tierich probleme, nach 2 Wochen kaum noch und nun sind diese verschwunden. 
    Fazit: Funcom gibt sich wohl mehr mühe als "sry muss sein" WoW!
    ---
    Patchnotes nicht veröffentlich? Ich lese diese jeden Tag im Forum und auf der Offiziellen HP, wo schaust du bitte nach? Auf deinem Destop? Sry aber das
    stimmt nicht!
    ---
    Das sich die Stimme überschneidet ist auch eher an Mangel des Personals bzw. am Fehler von Datenübertragung... Soviele Dialoge wie dieses Spiel hat 
    findest du selten und wenn, dann sind diese zum teil auch verbugt. Bitte achte bissel darauf die Aussagen mit anderen Spielen zu vergleichen Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Jo mit 50 wird das Questen schwer, doch wieso bist du schon so fix lvl 50, wenn du überhaupt schon da bist und nicht nur auf Aussagen im Forum 
    Spekulierst... Wie schon von Funcom selbst bestätigt hatten sie für den raum ab lvl 50 Probleme mit der weiterführung von Quests und sind diese schon am
    beheben. Womit ich auch sagen will, das sich Funcom richtig reinhängt und für uns da ist. Sie sind sich dessen bewusst und zeigen das es ihnen wichtig ist.
    Somit zu deiner Aussage, du hast schon recht das es im Moment daran mangelt, doch Sie geben sich jetzt schon Mühe.

4. EA Chaos? Soweit ich mich erinner hat Funcom mehr Chaos zu bewältigen und welches Game hatte noch nie Chaos am Anfang, das so umfangreich ist wie 
    Age of Conan? Keine sehr schlagfertige Aussage.

5. Neues Kampfsystem, ja und es ist interessant, wobei das Kampfsystem einige Probleme mit sich bringt, welche aber eher auf PvP bezogen sind.
    Die Idee ist nicht schlecht, kann aber noch ausgebaut werden, das stimmt schon... zumindest das Kampfsystem mit Waffen da Combos einen weglaufenden 
    oder ausweichenden Gegner nicht Treffen ;-) Es ist neu und vorerst ne gewöhnungssache, keine Ahnung wie weit du bist in AoC aber es rockt einfach...
    kein 0815 Hau Hau Hau Tot wie in den vorhängern, diesmal ein bissel taktische Laufen, Drehen, Ausweichen... evtl. übersteigt es deine Fingerfertigkeit ja!?

6. Versprechen die nicht eingehalten wurden sind? Wenn du dieses Thema echt verbreiten willst dann nenne ich da mal "WoW" und ihre versprechen.
    Seit beginn haben sie schon "Gildenhäuser" "Belagerungswaffen" "Zerstörbare Gebäude" "Gilden-PvP" usw. angekündigt... aber selbst nach 4 Jahren
    ist davon nix zu sehen, nun nach fast 5 Jahren kommt es bald zu uns... nach 5 Jahren, was AoC jetzt schon bring. Also mit AoC ist ne neue Are angebrochen
    und diese hält mehr Versprechen als ich bei dem "großen Vorbild" gesehen habe.

7. Ungerechte Banns von Acc? Entweder bist du darunter gefallen, das du dieses Thema eröffnet hast oder du stehst auf Cheaten um Mogeln.
    Es wurden Leute gebannt bei dennen eine Manipulation der Daten festgestellt wurden, es wurden auch unschuldige getroffen, das stimmt aber wie im Forum    
    beschrieben können die sich per Mail wieder freischalten lassen, wenn diese wirklich unschulldig wahren, welches natürlich dann vorerst geprüft wird.
    Besser sie fangen früh an zu Bannen, als das AoC von Anfang an übervölkert werden von Hackern, Goldfarmern und co.

Ich bedannke mich an alle Leser die meinen Beitrag durchgelesen haben und wünsche weiterhin angenehmen Zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jedes Spiel hat seine Positiven wie auch Negativen Eigenschaften, doch bevor man seine Kritiken los wird, sollte man sich einen klaren Kopf verschaffen und 
nicht in Wut oder Frust willd drauf los rum klimpern, wie der Ersteller es getan hat.

Solong
Euer Tuk


----------



## Skarbog (17. Juni 2008)

Sorry Mantigore, dein 666 macht dich auch net schlauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre super, wenn du deinen Beitrag nochmal editierst und am Ende mehr rauskommt als ein klassisches "Viel reden - nix sagen" So aber ist dein Beitrag nicht nur überflüssig sondern auch höchstgradig lächerlich!


----------



## Tikume (17. Juni 2008)

Tuk schrieb:


> 1. Verbugt schon un gut, doch womit hast du die Bugs verglichen? Mit Start von WoW, HdRO oder gar Guild Wars!?
> Wie mir scheint nicht, da diese Games mindestens genauso verbugt und verunstaltet waren... Hast wohl noch kein anderes MMOPRG gespielt, wie es scheint?
> Bug hin oder her, bei der heutigen Spiele-Generation lassen sich fehler kaum noch vermeiden, da jeder andere Hardware und Software besitzt und diese
> wiederrum zu verschiedene Probleme führen können. Games kann man Heute am besten verbessern, indem man es veröffentlich und auf die Reportagen
> ...



Dass die Fehler bei AOC nicht bekannt waren ist unwahrscheinlich - oder es hat keine einzige Person getestet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Andere Spiele wie Wow oder LOTRO waren weniger verbugged, natürlich gibt es auch Beispiele für schlimmer verbuggte Spiele.

Bei AOC ist es mehr oder minder so dass es auch eine Glückssache ist. Auf jeden Fall hat man im Gruppenspiel öfter mit den Fehlern zu tun.


----------



## Abrox (17. Juni 2008)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> Wenn ich den letzten Satz lese, könnte ich in den aro..... vornehmen Popo treten.
> So gab es z.B. in meiner Schule keinen Unterricht in Fremdsprachen.



Nunja, es wird auch Spieler geben die in die 50 gehen. Mein Vater kann zum Beispiel überhaupt kein Englisch, weil es damals üblich war schon mit 14 in eine Lehre zu gehen. Zu der Zeit war der Englischunterricht an Schulen auch nicht so weit verbreitet.


----------



## EmJaY (17. Juni 2008)

Ich ertrags langsam nimmer.Leute mit Halbwissen verbreiten Halbwahrheiten und haben das Spiel netmal gespielt.

Wenns euch net gefällt geht doch was anderes Spielen und lasst uns doch einfach mal in Ruhe es nervt nurnoch.
Es interessiert auch niemanden welches Spiel mehr oder weniger Bugs hatte, wenn AoC so scheiße wär wie ih es behauptet würde es niemand mehr spielen denkt mal nach.

@ Tikume

Greift auch langsam mal härter durch, es ist z.Z. gang und gebe das sich leute neue ACCs machen um rumzuflamen hier im Forum und wenn ich sehe das so ein scheiß Tread noch offen ist aber "Es geht auch anders" geschlossen wurde vergeht mir langsam du Lust mich an dieser Community zu beteiliegen.


----------



## Lizard King (17. Juni 2008)

EmJaY schrieb:


> @ Tikume
> 
> Greift auch langsam mal härter durch, es ist z.Z. gang und gebe das sich leute neue ACCs machen um rumzuflamen hier im Forum und wenn ich sehe das so ein scheiß Tread noch offen ist aber "Es geht auch anders" geschlossen wurde vergeht mir langsam du Lust mich an dieser Community zu beteiliegen.



ab einem gewissen Alter sollte man doch auch gegenteilige Meinungen gelten lassen oder nicht?
vor allem wenn es sich um AOC handelt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## celion (17. Juni 2008)

Flixl schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur eine art von leuten die kein englisch können und das sind hauptschüler (sry falls sich hier jetzt jemand angegriffen fühlt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auch die können Englisch du Zipfel. 
Es geht nicht ums Englisch können sondern darum das es eine Frechheit von Funcom ist uns sowas aufzutischen 
(war selber auf der Hauptschule und habe jetzt mitlerweile mein Studium durch)

Ps: denken, dann posten und tu uns den gefallen und lauf mit verbundenen Augen über die Autobahn...du Spinner!!!
(sry falls du dich jetzt angegriffen fühlst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## zewa (17. Juni 2008)

ich spiel nun AoC seit dem 23.05. und muss sagen, es macht wirklich sehr viel spaß. 

habe lange WoW gespielt und irgendwie war da nix mehr zu holen. hab mehr gold als ich brauch, items auch alles was ich wollte und arg viel mehr gibt es ja in WoW nicht.
und 100 mal mit freunden die gleiche ini machen wird irgendwann auch öde. in WoW fehlt es einfach an neuem. Und wenn ich mir ansehen was mit dem neuen Addon kommt, seh ich da auch nicht viel neues.

max lvl 80, neue gebiete und inis (was man bei einer lvl erhöhung nicht vermeiden kann), neue klasse, neuer beruf und die neuen inis werden für 10 & 25 sein. ist das alles????

das ist ja wie nen bc für's jahr 2008. also da erwarte ich schon noch etwas mehr.
in AoC soll (hoff es kommt auch bald) ein allianzsystem kommen. wieso kommt blizz nicht auf sowas. wieviele raid's gibt es die aus mehreren gilden bestehen?? aber sei es drum.

wir werden sehen, wie sich AoC entwickelt. am anfang muss es für mich noch nicht super laufen. so nach nem halben jahr, wenn sich alles eingespielt hat können wir weiter reden.
finde die ansätze in AoC sehr gut und aktell klick ich lieber auf das AoC Icon als auf das WoW Icon auf dem Desktop.

Freu mich also auf unsere Gildenstadt und warte der dinge die da kommen.

AOC -> einfach Gut


----------



## Esric (17. Juni 2008)

@EmJaY

Du bist hier auf der falschen Seite was die AoC Community angeht, Aoc ist auf Buffed wieder mal eine Randerscheinung. Dies habe ich mal wieder gemerkt als das Buffed Magazin vor 3-4 Tagen nach Hause eingeflogen ist. Age of Conan ist released aber das Cover prahlt mal wieder mit World of Warcraft, es gibt zwar nen Test/Bericht darüber und paar wenige Seiten Tipps und Tricks aber das wars dann auch schon, lieber werden dann die alten WoW Raid Instanz Schinken ausgegraben und Daten zu Wrath of the Lichking angepriesen.

Buffed nennt sich ein Portal für MMO's aber mittlerweile ist es für mich eine WoW Seite mit kleinen Berichten zu anderen Spielen. Das einzigste Was auch jedesmal aufs Neue aufgesetzt wird ist Warhammer Online weil scheinbar die WoW Spieler das meiste Interesse haben.

Ich finde AoC bisher gut und bin Level 48 und klar gibt es Bugs und Latenz Spikes und ab und zu stockt das Bild für wenige Sekunden, aber es ist jetzt nichts wo ich sagen würde das es unspielbar ist. Klar wenn irgendwelche komischen Vögel Low Level PVP machen und sich dann beschweren das dies nicht so prall ist, dass das Geheule größer ist als wenn man nen Baby den Schnuller klaut. 

Jeder darf seine Meinung haben aber dann sollte diese doch bitte auf Tatsachen basieren und nicht auf Halbwissen und "Ich habe irgendwo gelesen und gehört".


----------



## Windhawk (17. Juni 2008)

boah ist das wieder ein geflame hier..... Leute jedes Spiel hat Anfangs unzählige Bugs.... sie können nciht alles auf einmal patchen innerhlab von einem Jahr wird sich das alles stabilisieren....
WoW war wesentlich schlimmer anfangs als AoC!


----------



## Bigfotz (17. Juni 2008)

Hammer ej einige Leute hauen hier solche sachen raus als ob sie selber die Entwickler wären.Lass die Leute doch rumheulen und auch mal ihre negative Kritik äußern.Wenns euch nicht passt macht doch ein neues Thema auf das sich zb "Einfach Gut" nennt oder so.

EINFACH MAL COOL BLEIBEN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doboss (17. Juni 2008)

Nach 35 lvl  als Nekromant war ich nur noch gelangweilt.Das Leveln geht viel zu schnell .Nach 2 wochen lvl 35 und ich habe vieleicht 2 stunden am Tag gespielt.
Und das man nach oben hin lansamer levelt habe ich kaum gemerkt.
Die Questverfolgung (wo ist der questgeber wo muss ich hin wo geb ich wieder ab)ist zu comfortabel .Oder anders formuliert "langweilig."
Das Spiel blendet einen erstmal mit seiner super Grafik u Sound .Der schnelle lvl erfolg tut sein übriges.
Aber irgendwann merkt mann das es keine spielerische Tiefe hat. Einmal mehr ist es so das top Grafik und spielerischer feinschliff selten zusammentreffen.
Und ganz ehrlich wäre Wrath of the Lich King schon erschienen würde Funcom sein Waterloo erleben.


----------



## fabe22 (17. Juni 2008)

Wenn jemand hier anbringt, dass WoW als Spiel bei der Veröffentlichung viel weniger Bugs hatte als AoC, sollter derjenige sich überlegen, wie viel Geld die Firmen zur Verfügung hatten. Und wie viel ZEIT!!
WoW war in der Entwicklung, kurz nachdem WC3 TFT heraus war.
Blizzard haben seit ihrer vielen Veröffentlichungen so viel Geld und einen Bekanntheitsgrad ohnegleichen, dass sie beruhigt Millionen vor der BEKANNTGABE, dass sie ein MMORPG namens WoW herausbringen, in dessen Entwicklung stecken konnten.
Und die Bugs, mit denen WoW zur Veröffentlichung zu kämpfen hatte, sind nicht weniger als die Bugs von AoC. Allerdings konnte WoW schon kurz nach der Veröffentlichung so hohe Spielerzahlen verzeichnen, so dass Blizz genug Geld in die Behebung stecken konnte. AoC hat es da schwerer, es ist nicht leicht ein MMORPG auf den Markt zu bringen wenn ein Milliardenschwerer Platzhirsch schon da ist. Deswegen werden wahrscheinlich auch die Bugs langsamer behoben.

Zur Spielqualität...naja, bei dem Spiel wird einem so gut wie alles hinterhergeworfen, wenns um das Erledigen von Qs geht. Aber das Kampfsystem, das Craften, die Vielfalt und Innovativität des Spiels sind KLASSE! 

soweit meine Meinung


----------



## celion (17. Juni 2008)

Esric schrieb:


> Du bist hier auf der falschen Seite was die AoC Community angeht, Aoc ist auf Buffed wieder mal eine Randerscheinung. Dies habe ich mal wieder gemerkt als das Buffed Magazin vor 3-4 Tagen nach Hause eingeflogen ist. Age of Conan ist released aber das Cover prahlt mal wieder mit World of Warcraft, es gibt zwar nen Test/Bericht darüber und paar wenige Seiten Tipps und Tricks aber das wars dann auch schon, lieber werden dann die alten WoW Raid Instanz Schinken ausgegraben und Daten zu Wrath of the Lichking angepriesen.
> 
> Buffed nennt sich ein Portal für MMO's aber mittlerweile ist es für mich eine WoW Seite mit kleinen Berichten zu anderen Spielen. Das einzigste Was auch jedesmal aufs Neue aufgesetzt wird ist Warhammer Online weil scheinbar die WoW Spieler das meiste Interesse haben.



1. buffed ist dank Wow entstanden und erst richtig groß geworden.
2. 10 Mio. Spieler bei Wow und 1Mio. wenns gut geht bei Aoc, also was würdest du drucken um dein Magazin zu verkaufen.

denk mal darüber nach


----------



## zewa (17. Juni 2008)

Windhawk schrieb:


> boah ist das wieder ein geflame hier..... Leute jedes Spiel hat Anfangs unzählige Bugs.... sie können nciht alles auf einmal patchen innerhlab von einem Jahr wird sich das alles stabilisieren....
> WoW war wesentlich schlimmer anfangs als AoC!




du hast meinen post schon gelesen oder?


----------



## zewa (17. Juni 2008)

celion schrieb:


> 1. buffed ist dank Wow entstanden und erst richtig groß geworden.
> 2. 10 Mio. Spieler bei Wow und 1Mio. wenns gut geht bei Aoc, also was würdest du drucken um dein Magazin zu verkaufen.
> 
> denk mal darüber nach




10 Mio in deutschland?? denk nicht das die chinesen das buffed maganzin kaufen.


----------



## zewa (17. Juni 2008)

Doboss schrieb:


> Nach 35 lvl  als Nekromant war ich nur noch gelangweilt.Das Leveln geht viel zu schnell .Nach 2 wochen lvl 35 und ich habe vieleicht 2 stunden am Tag gespielt.
> Und das man nach oben hin lansamer levelt habe ich kaum gemerkt.
> Die Questverfolgung (wo ist der questgeber wo muss ich hin wo geb ich wieder ab)ist zu comfortabel .Oder anders formuliert "langweilig."
> Das Spiel blendet einen erstmal mit seiner super Grafik u Sound .Der schnelle lvl erfolg tut sein übriges.
> ...



wieso, welche Tiefe hat den Wrath of the Lich King??


----------



## celion (17. Juni 2008)

zewa schrieb:


> 10 Mio in deutschland?? denk nicht das die chinesen das buffed maganzin kaufen.


 
in Deutschland sind dann halt 2Mio. und 200 tausend Aoc´ler... die Rechnung bleibt die gleiche

Ps: was kaufen die Chinesen nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zewa (17. Juni 2008)

celion schrieb:


> in Deutschland sind dann halt 2Mio. und 200 tausend Aoc´ler... die Rechnung bleibt die gleiche
> 
> Ps: was kaufen die Chinesen nicht?
> 
> ...



in europa sind es 2 Mio. in deuschtland sind es also weniger als 2 Mio.

ps.: Messer und Gabel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## celion (17. Juni 2008)

zewa schrieb:


> in europa sind es 2 Mio. in deuschtland sind es also weniger als 2 Mio.
> 
> ps.: Messer und Gabel
> 
> ...



Da nimmt es aber einer genau.
Scheiß egal wie viel es sind....... es sind mehr


----------



## Doboss (17. Juni 2008)

zewa schrieb:


> wieso, welche Tiefe hat den Wrath of the Lich King??


Tiefe bedeutet ich habe 20 Zauber in der leiste u kann sie sinnvoll nutzen.
Mit dem Nekromant habe ich eigentlich nur mit einem zauber gelevelt der rest war vollkommen überflüssig.
Gegner pulln Seelensturm an weiter gehts.Das ist ein Flächenzauber u der macht mehr schaden als die Einzelzauber.
Da kann dann schonmal langeweile aufkommen.


----------



## EmJaY (17. Juni 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> ab einem gewissen Alter sollte man doch auch gegenteilige Meinungen gelten lassen oder nicht?
> vor allem wenn es sich um AOC handelt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Blabla Hauptsache was schreiben bevor garnichts postet wa?!

Ich hab immer gesagt das mir es egal ist ob jemand AoC mag oder net aber warum können es Leute net einfach akzeptieren das es Spieler gibt die das Spiel gerne spielen?Warum muss so ein Feldzug losgetreten werden.
Ich will als Spieler doch ganz normal diskutieren können in einem Forum gerade mit Leuten die ne andere Meinung haben dazu ist ein Forum da.

Bloß was hier abläuft sind gegenseitige Fanboy vorwürfe, verbreitung von Halbwahrheiten wie z.b. "Ab Level 50 musste Grinden" von leuten die AoC nie gespielt haben.

Es wurden mitlerweile unzählige Themen hier geschlossen und das ist nen Armutszeugniss für dieses Forum.

Wenn ihr mich nochmal kritisiert lest erstmal meine Beiträge bitte.Danke.


----------



## etny00 (17. Juni 2008)

Es ist mal wieder ein "Kleinkrieg" den es schon so oft gab. Ob es PC gegen Mac ist, PS3 gegen 360 oder halt wie hier, WOW gegen AoC. Doch warum? Warum versucht jeder Depp hier die andere Seite davon zu überzeugen das genau ihr Spiel das richtige ist. Wieviele Foren Beiträge ich schon zum Theme Bugs gelesen habe. Mein Gott, langsam weiss doch jeder da draußen das AoC verbuggt ist und WOW mal verbuggt war. Worüber diskutiert ihr eigentlich noch? Jeder soll das spielen was er will. Es sind schließlich nur Spiele. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 
Ich weiss das viele schon fast eine Religion aus ihren Spielen machen aber das muss doch jeder für sich entscheiden, oder? Ich finde es einfach nur genial wenn Blizz ihre super Position teilen müsste. Denn das bedeutet das auch Blizz mal was ganz neues einbauen muss.  Quests, die eine Abwechslung zum ewigen sammeln und töten bieten. Also freut euch lieber auf geile Inhalte, wenn andere Spiele kommen, und Blizz nachziehen muss.


----------



## Skymarshal001 (17. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.



Schön für dich das dies der Commuinty Mitteilst den es relativ egal ist ob *DU* es schlecht findest oder nicht ist so Interessant als wenn in China ein Sack Reis umfällt. Sorry das muste mal gesagt werden.


----------



## celion (17. Juni 2008)

etny00 schrieb:


> Es ist mal wieder ein "Kleinkrieg" den es schon so oft gab. Ob es PC gegen Mac ist, PS3 gegen 360 oder halt wie hier, WOW gegen AoC. Doch warum? Warum versucht jeder Depp hier die andere Seite davon zu überzeugen das genau ihr Spiel das richtige ist. Wieviele Foren Beiträge ich schon zum Theme Bugs gelesen habe. Mein Gott, langsam weiss doch jeder da draußen das AoC verbuggt ist und WOW mal verbuggt war. Worüber diskutiert ihr eigentlich noch? Jeder soll das spielen was er will. Es sind schließlich nur Spiele. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.




Der Sinn eines Forums ist es zu Diskutieren und Erfahrungen auszutauschen... hier sehe ich nichts anderes 

Eine Diskussion (Erörterung, Zwiegespräch, von lat. discutio, -cussi (quatio) = 1. zerschlagen, zertrümmern, 2. abschütteln, 3. (gerichtlich) prüfen, untersuchen, verhören) ist ein Gespräch zwischen zwei oder mehreren Diskutanten, in dem meist über ein oder mehrere bestimmte Themen gesprochen (diskutiert) wird, wobei jede Seite ihre Argumente vorträgt.

Für eine Diskussion gibt es verschiedene Anlässe, ebenso unterschiedlich ist ihre Gestaltung. Während im privaten Bereich auch über persönliche Angelegenheiten gesprochen wird, so werden im öffentlichen Bereich meist politische Themen diskutiert. Hierbei erfolgt der Austausch der Meinungen nicht nur verbal (z. B. auf Diskussionsveranstaltungen oder im Fernsehen), sondern auch schriftlich (z. B. in der Zeitung [mithilfe eines Leserbriefs] oder in einem Diskussionsforum im Internet).

Eine Diskussion sollte unabhängig vom Thema von gegenseitigem Respekt geprägt sein. Zu einem guten Diskussionsstil gehört es u. a., gegenteilige Argumente und Meinungen zuzulassen und genau zu prüfen, anstatt sie vorschnell zu verwerfen. Oftmals ist z. B. in der Politik zu beobachten, dass die Diskussionskultur von Aggression geprägt ist.

    „Zwei Monologe, die sich gegenseitig immer und immer wieder störend unterbrechen, nennt man eine Diskussion.“ - Charles Tschopp

Ein guter Diskutant hört zu, lässt ausreden und ist konzentriert genug, um auf das vom Gegenüber Gesagte einzugehen und seine eigenen Argumente sachlich darzustellen. Ebenso sollte er den Diskussionspartner zu Wort kommen lassen. Auch Eigenschaften wie Gelassenheit und Höflichkeit können für beide Seiten von Vorteil sein.

Ein wirksames Hilfsmittel der Diskussion ist es, die Inhalte zu visualisieren. Für einen sachlichen und geordneten Diskussionsverlauf ist es hilfreich, einzelne Diskussionspunkte (Stichworte) für alle sichtbar aufzuschreiben oder in Symbolen und durch bildsprachliche Zeichen zu veranschaulichen (z.B. auf Flipchart, Pinnwand, Overheadfolie).

    „Wir sprechen überhaupt zuviel, wir sollten vielmehr zeichnen.“ - Johann Wolfgang von Goethe

Die Visualisierung wirkt als Gedächtnisstütze, versachlicht die Diskussion, erhöht die Aufmerksamkeit, fördert Gelassenheit auch bei kontroversen Diskussionen, unterstützt eine optische Entwicklung eines Diskussionsfadens, entlastet die Diskutanten psychisch und vermindert Missverständnisse. Ein unbewusstes oder ein in manipulativer Absicht gesteuertes Springen im Diskussionsfaden wird mittels Visualisierung sichtbar und kann wertschätzend und die Diskussion fördernd aufgefangen werden.

Im günstigsten Fall steht am Ende einer Diskussion die Lösung eines Problems, ein für alle Beteiligten annehmbarer Kompromiss oder eine beidseitige Erkenntnis. Aber auch ohne dies ist eine Diskussion eine Möglichkeit den Standpunkt einer anderen Seite kennenzulernen und von bisher unbekannten neuen Seiten zu erfahren.


----------



## Doboss (17. Juni 2008)

etny00 schrieb:


> Es ist mal wieder ein "Kleinkrieg" den es schon so oft gab. Ob es PC gegen Mac ist, PS3 gegen 360 oder halt wie hier, WOW gegen AoC. Doch warum? Warum versucht jeder Depp hier die andere Seite davon zu überzeugen das genau ihr Spiel das richtige ist. Wieviele Foren Beiträge ich schon zum Theme Bugs gelesen habe. Mein Gott, langsam weiss doch jeder da draußen das AoC verbuggt ist und WOW mal verbuggt war. Worüber diskutiert ihr eigentlich noch? Jeder soll das spielen was er will. Es sind schließlich nur Spiele. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> Ich weiss das viele schon fast eine Religion aus ihren Spielen machen aber das muss doch jeder für sich entscheiden, oder? Ich finde es einfach nur genial wenn Blizz ihre super Position teilen müsste. Denn das bedeutet das auch Blizz mal was ganz neues einbauen muss.  Quests, die eine Abwechslung zum ewigen sammeln und töten bieten. Also freut euch lieber auf geile Inhalte, wenn andere Spiele kommen, und Blizz nachziehen muss.


Hätte mich riesig gefreut wenn mal ein echtes Gegengewicht zu WoW auf den Markt gekommen wäre.
Das würde auch WoW gut tun.
Denn praktisch keine konkurrenz zu haben ist für ein Produkt nicht sehr förderlich.
Aber manchmal beschleicht mich der Gedanke das es wohl kaum noch möglich ist.
Um die Marktmacht von WoW zu brechen bedürfte es einer menge Innovation u viel Kapital.
Ich glaube keine Spielschmiede hätte im moment die kraft so etwas zu stemmen.
Blizzard zeigt ja nicht mal seine vollen Möglichkeiten .
Das sieht man daran das sie 50 prozent vom Umsatz als Gewinn machen.


----------



## Amorelian (17. Juni 2008)

Celion bitte Quellenangaben bei all den Zitaten nicht vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## celion (17. Juni 2008)

Amorelian schrieb:


> Celion bitte Quellenangaben bei all den Zitaten nicht vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



klick mich


----------



## etny00 (17. Juni 2008)

Glaubt ihr allen ernstes, wenn ein Spiel auf den Markt kommen würde, welches so Inovativ und genail wäre das es WOW bei weitem übertrift, das diese Diskussionen aufhören würden. Sich sozu sagen die WOWler geschlagen geben. Nicht in tausend Jahren. 
Das ist ja gerade das schwere für ein Firma, sich gegen diese Community durch zu setzen. Fans werden immer Fehler finden, immer Gründe warum ihr Spiel besser ist. Immer.


----------



## Yumei (17. Juni 2008)

hmmm AoC und "einfach" schlecht..hmmmm

naja würde mal behaupten das es Geschmacksache ist^^
Grafik schlecht? bzw nur "Gut" in höhster Auflösung.... lol klar.
Das man sagt/schreibt  das eine/m/r die Grafik nicht gefällt ok......aber das sie schlecht ist  lol  bitte zeig/t mir ein MMO mit besserer Grafik?

AoC und buggy?    jau stimmt manchmal nervig aber was solls find ich nicht so schlimm manche Q's sind zwar buggy oder mache Fähigkeiten/buffs/debuffs aber durch die ständigen Patches wird es besser...abgesehen davon ist ja WoW auch ned bug frei^^(nein ich greife WoW NICHT an^^)
bsp.: Dr.Boom (Nethersturm in der nähe von Area 52....kann sein das sie es gefixt haben kA spiel schon seit 2 monaten nimma)

Im laufe der Zeit habe ich mitgekriegt  das Lesen und das gelesene verstehen 2 verschiedene paar Schuhe sind^^
bsp. Ich könnte jetzt hier ein eine Arbeit schreiben über "molekulare phasen verdichtung" und bin mir ziemlich sicher das es viele nicht verstehen werden...sry ist aber so^^

ah ja wegen Q's die manchmal auf Englisch sind,2 Sachen dazu:
1.Es reicht eigentlich wenn ihr euch durchklickt und einfach den "X" auf der Mappe folgt^^

2.Falls es der Fall sein sollte das ihr schlaflose Nächte habt weil ihr unbedingt auf jeden Fall wissen wollt was man in der jeweiligen Q machen muss
dann geht doch einfach auf     

http://at.babelfish.yahoo.com/?fr=avbbf-at

den jeweiligen Text einfügen/reinschreiben und gut ist  ist zwar keine prefekte Übersetzung  aber man weiss dann ungefähr was man machen muss

abgesehen davon ist Mann bzw. Frau in einer Gilde  und kann dort nachfragen oder ihr kennt jemanden im Spiel der wiederum einen kennt welcher Englisch kann^^

hab Resident Evil 3 auf japanisch durchgespielt...wörterbuch,internet,leute ausgefragt^^...will damit nur sagen wo ein Wille ist,ist auch ein Weg


AoC ist gut meiner Meinung nach,es braucht zwar noch einpaar Patches bis es reibungslos funkt dennoch ziemlich gelungen

und die welche unzufrieden sind...spielt wieder WoW,LotR,DAOC... oder was weiss ich...und gut ist...ihr seid happy.... und mein Gott was sind schon 50euronen,kenne Leute die geben für andere Blödheiten weit mehr aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domiel (17. Juni 2008)

tja, das war´s! aoc hat sich länger als erwartet gehalten, aber nun merkt auch die mehrheit der mmo spieler das aoc einfach schlecht ist...


----------



## Churchak (17. Juni 2008)

etny00 schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr allen ernstes, wenn ein Spiel auf den Markt kommen würde, welches so Inovativ und genail wäre das es WOW bei weitem übertrift, das diese Diskussionen aufhören würden.




ja weil dann die wowler zu fanboys vom superduperspiel mutiern würden weils halt einfach genialer wär.

nur leider wirft man halt weiterhin halbfertige spiele auf den markt und hofft auf den grossen wurf und das wirklich traurige es gibt leute die dann so verzweifelt sind und einem erzählen das die bugorgie ganz normal ist und das das spiel sicher innerhalb des nächsten jahres ganz toll wird und der hersteller das hinbekommt .............aber he sollang es genug schafe gibt rollt halt auch mit sowas der rubel ...........


----------



## Brahl (17. Juni 2008)

Das wird es immer geben.. 

Es wird immer welche geben die sagen werden das Spiel XYZ besser ist als ABC weil.. blablabla...
Guckt euch doch den VW Käfer an.
Zu seiner Zeit war er ein Innovatives Fahrzeug.
Robust, leicht zu produzieren und traf genau den damaligen Zeitgeist, bzw beeinflusste ihn maßgeblich.
Irgendwann wollte niemand mehr einen Käfer haben.
Die Gründe sind vielfältig. (Fast) Jeder hatte einen, man war den Anblick leid, es gab andere Autos mit besserem 
Komfort oder waren vergleichsweise billiger.
Und das übersah VW lange Zeit.
Im Vorstand vertraten lange Zeit einflussreiche Leute das man kein neues Modell braucht, weil der Käfer doch ausreichend sei usw.
Und genau daran währe VW beinahe zugrunde genagen.
Als dann der Untergang kurz bevor stand wurde innerhalb weniger Wochen der Golf I entwickelt und vorgestellt.
Und der löste dann bekanntlicherweise den Käfer ab.

Irgend wann sagte mal eine leitende Persönlichkeit aus der Entwicklungsabteilung von HP:
"Ein Unternehmen muss in der Lage sein seine eigenen Kinder zu fressen [...]"


----------



## zewa (17. Juni 2008)

Doboss schrieb:


> Tiefe bedeutet ich habe 20 Zauber in der leiste u kann sie sinnvoll nutzen.
> Mit dem Nekromant habe ich eigentlich nur mit einem zauber gelevelt der rest war vollkommen überflüssig.
> Gegner pulln Seelensturm an weiter gehts.Das ist ein Flächenzauber u der macht mehr schaden als die Einzelzauber.
> Da kann dann schonmal langeweile aufkommen.



20 Zauber in der leiste die sinnvoll sind??? also wenn ich mir meinen magier ansehe, hat der vielleicht 4 zauber die ich regelmäßig benutze.


----------



## Domiel (17. Juni 2008)

zewa schrieb:


> 20 Zauber in der leiste die sinnvoll sind??? also wenn ich mir meinen magier ansehe, hat der vielleicht 4 zauber die ich regelmäßig benutze.



blos nicht mal was anderes ausprobieren.. noob!


----------



## Zwergjaeger (17. Juni 2008)

habs bisher nur bei nem kumpel gesehn.
die trailer fand ich interessant, aber das spiel braucht zuviel internet, dsl 6000 reicht nicht, jedenfalls nicht bei der telekom. außerdem ruckelt das spiel ohne ende, wenn man nich die allerneuste grafikkarte hat. die systemanforderungen sind viel zu hoch. das is nich gut für nen rollenspiel, was viel gespielt werden soll!
an sich siehts ja gut aus, aber mein kumpel meinte auhc, komplette fehlinvestition. ne gamecard kauft er sich nicht. und ich werds mir wohl auch nicht zulegen.


----------



## Doboss (17. Juni 2008)

zewa schrieb:


> 20 Zauber in der leiste die sinnvoll sind??? also wenn ich mir meinen magier ansehe, hat der vielleicht 4 zauber die ich regelmäßig benutze.


Stimmt wenn nix schief geht.
Du hast 3 gepullt oder der Gegner hat sich als zäher erwiesen als du dachtest,dann hast du bei WoW das Gefühl noch Optionen zu haben.Je nach spielvermögen kannst du durch geschickten einsatz der Zauber oft noch das Ruder herumreissen.Das hat mir gefehlt bei AoC.Man hat halt sein seelensturm angeworfen lief was schief ist man umgefallen oder man hats geschaft.Einzelangriffszauber gegen einzelne Gegner haben sich nicht gelohnt da die Flächenzauber immer auch gegen einzelne Ziele mehr schaden gemacht haben.Damit vielen schonmal 5 oder 6 aus der Leiste.
Man hatte praktisch keine Gegnerkontrolle.Festhaltezauber oder ähnliches hatten praktisch keine Wirkung.


----------



## Earthfury (17. Juni 2008)

Hi,

Ja, Aoc ist schlecht...Ihr habt recht, wir unsere Ruhe...

Ich spiel lieber nen unfertiges Innovatives Spiel als mir weiterhin dieses besch... WoW anzutun, was mir so derbe aus den Ohren raushängt...das ich garnicht soviel Essen kann, wie ich ko.... möchte.

Meine Meinung. Danke


----------



## Brahl (17. Juni 2008)

Zwergjaeger schrieb:


> [...] aber das spiel braucht zuviel internet, dsl 6000 reicht nicht, jedenfalls nicht bei der telekom. [...]



Ich bin auch bei der Teledoof.. und ich habe nur eine 3000er-Leitung. 
Mein Ping liegt zwischen 30-50ms und ich habe ständig Downloads mit ca. 180KiByte/s am laufen und bei mir rukelt nix... 
Hat dein Kumpel evtl. kein Fatspath eingerichtet??


----------



## Theck (17. Juni 2008)

Also bei mir is as garnet verbuggt würd eher sagen du ahst eins cheisse pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabe22 (17. Juni 2008)

JA, alle schnauze halten, seht ihr nicht, das diese armen Seelen verloren sind? Bl.I.Z.Z.A.R.D. heißt ja nicht umsonst

BLödmachender (für)
Intelligenzquotienten (von)
Zehn
Zubereiter
Runtergekommener
Dreck

Wenn sie meinen WOW ist das bessere Spiel, sollen sie doch. Wahrscheinlich sinds frustrierte, die entweder gemerkt haben, das ihnen Onlinespiele die zum Teil eine höhere Anforderung an Taktik und feinfühliges Denken setzen, nichts für sie sind.
Jetzt sind sie folgerichtig wütend auf sich selber, da sie aber zu blöd sind dies mit Humor zu nehmen <= IQ 10, sagen sie NICHT : 
"Hm, dumm das ich jetzt 50 € für das Spiel ausgegeben habe...verkauf ichs halt nem Kumpel der das auch haben will für 40 und hab mein Geld wieder!" sondern sind so sauer auf sich, die SAGEN:

"Boah,  ich bin für das Spiel zu blöd!" Ich versuche erst gar nicht, mich bei der eigentlich netten Community nach anderen Spielmöglichkeiten für Nekromanten umzuschauen, als mit Seelensturm alles kaputtzuhauen. NEIN!!! Ich warte auch erst gar nicht auf das Talente/Kraftpunktesystem, das mir die Möglichkeit bietet mich mehr zu spezialisieren. NEIN!!!

Ich werde jetzt anfangen, alle anderen mit meiner WUT zu nerven, die eigentlich nur MIR SELBST gilt!!!"

Also, einmal Kopp schütteln, die armen, Scheuklappen tragenden WoWler bemitleiden, die sonst nix zocken...es gibt so viele Spiele, keins ist perfekt, vor allem nicht WoW... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badumsaen (17. Juni 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich denke dass in der Tat ein Thread reicht um sich auszukotzen.
> Unberechtig ist die Kritik allerdings nicht - wir haben gestern Abend mal wieder 30 Minuten sinnlos verplempert aufgrund des Gruppenbugs und anderen Fehlern.


Sicherlich ist die kritik berechtigt, allerdings muss ichs net 500 mal lesen um es zu kapieren. Und ich fühl mich auch net besser wenn ich den gleichen fehler poste den schon zig vor mir gepostet haben.


----------



## zewa (17. Juni 2008)

Doboss schrieb:


> Stimmt wenn nix schief geht.
> Du hast 3 gepullt oder der Gegner hat sich als zäher erwiesen als du dachtest,dann hast du bei WoW das Gefühl noch Optionen zu haben.Je nach spielvermögen kannst du durch geschickten einsatz der Zauber oft noch das Ruder herumreissen.Das hat mir gefehlt bei AoC.Man hat halt sein seelensturm angeworfen lief was schief ist man umgefallen oder man hats geschaft.Einzelangriffszauber gegen einzelne Gegner haben sich nicht gelohnt da die Flächenzauber immer auch gegen einzelne Ziele mehr schaden gemacht haben.Damit vielen schonmal 5 oder 6 aus der Leiste.
> Man hatte praktisch keine Gegnerkontrolle.Festhaltezauber oder ähnliches hatten praktisch keine Wirkung.



naja, auch wenn es mal schief lief, hatte ich mit meinem Magier (eis) trotz der vielen zauber auch nicht mehr Auswahl. einfrieren, schafen.. fertig. meist bin ich gerannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spieltiefe wird ja nicht allein durch die anzahl an zaubern definiert. Spieltiefe ist für mich z.B. die Gildendörfer, Gildenallianzen usw.(kommt ja noch).
bei WoW gibt es in dieser Hinsicht vom System aus gar nichts. ich denk eine Allianzsystem für Raid wäre schon mal eine echt gute Sache. aber davon hab ich bei WoW noch nicht gehört.
bis jetzt hat mir auch die Verpackung, also story um die quest, mir bei AoC besser gefallen als bei WoW. bin zwar erst level 48, aber bis jetzt war es immer spaßig.
Die NPC's haben meiner Meinung nach einfach mehr Charakter, liegt vielleicht auch daran, das es echte A-Löcher NPC (also von dem was sie "sagen") gibt, die man am liebsten umhauen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Big Tank (17. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.)
> ...




ahhhso, lass mich raten, was du an wow schlecht findest:

- muss jeden tag voll lange zocken und stüchtig sein
- nerft mich dass man jetzt doch net mehr soviel zocken muss


du kannst nicht einfach anhand 6 gründe die überhaupt net ausschlaggebend sind, sagen AOC ist schlecht, was dir eher nicht gefällt, gefällt anderen.


----------



## Zoarg (17. Juni 2008)

fabe22 schrieb:


> JA, alle schnauze halten, seht ihr nicht, das diese armen Seelen verloren sind? Bl.I.Z.Z.A.R.D. heißt ja nicht umsonst
> 
> BLödmachender (für)
> Intelligenzquotienten (von)
> ...




Ahm .. sagmal für was steht denn das "A." in  Bl.I.Z.Z.A.R.D.?


----------



## Doboss (17. Juni 2008)

fabe22 schrieb:


> JA, alle schnauze halten, seht ihr nicht, das diese armen Seelen verloren sind? Bl.I.Z.Z.A.R.D. heißt ja nicht umsonst
> 
> BLödmachender (für)
> Intelligenzquotienten (von)
> ...


Ok ich gebs zu .
Das Spiel ist toll und ich bin einfach zu blöd das zu merken.
Ergo .
Alle die das Spiel schlecht finden sind einfach zu doof.
Problem .
Da fällt dann doch ne Grosse Zielgruppe weg.
Denn die doofen Wow spieler wollen sie ja für sich gewinnen.


----------



## Unhallowed666 (17. Juni 2008)

Doboss schrieb:


> Ok ich gebs zu .
> Das Spiel ist toll und ich bin einfach zu blöd das zu merken.
> Ergo .
> Alle die das Spiel schlecht finden sind einfach zu doof.
> ...



Die doofen WoW Spieler sollen bloß bei WoW bleiben!!! kein bock auf kindergarten -.-


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Juni 2008)

Big schrieb:


> ahhhso, lass mich raten, was du an wow schlecht findest:
> 
> - muss jeden tag voll lange zocken und stüchtig sein
> - nerft mich dass man jetzt doch net mehr soviel zocken muss
> ...


Er hat in KEINER Silbe WoW erwähnt ... Nur mal so als Hinweis.


----------



## Doboss (17. Juni 2008)

Unhallowed666 schrieb:


> Die doofen WoW Spieler sollen bloß bei WoW bleiben!!! kein bock auf kindergarten -.-


Pech .
Die haben wie mir scheint schon alle gewechselt.^^


----------



## celion (17. Juni 2008)

Ihr habt doch alle nen Schuß!!!
Sry, aber das musste jetzt mal raus.

Ich finde die Community bei AoC schlimmer als die bei Wow..... und Ja ich spiele beides intensiv


----------



## Darkazrael (17. Juni 2008)

also echt mal Leute ich verstehe euch nich, ihr macht ihr das eine game schlecht dann wieder das andere. Jungs wenn ihr mal schaut besteht ca 80% der AoC Commuinity aus ex WoW´lern die keine lust emhr auf WoW haben, aber is das ein Grund WoW und/oder Bliizard runter zu büffeln das sie schlecht sein/das Game scheisse is und das Gleiche auch für Funcom und AoC? 

Seiht ma ehrlich und denkt ein wenig drüber nach, die Antwort is doch Eigetlich nein!

die einen spielen lieber das die anderen leiber jenes, aber Leute wir sind alle Zocker oder? UNd wir Spielen des Spasses wegen.


Und wenn ihr bugs auf zehlen wollte dann bitte in Relationen die Stimmer

z.B. WoW zu Start und AoC zum Start, beides war ncih bug Frei und Ende

was solln das erst werden wenn WAR raus is zoffen sich dann 3 Verschiedene Communitis welches das besser spiel ist obwohl ein großteil das eine oder andere bis dato gespielt haben?

Wenn ja, dann sind Tiere bessere Menschen weil sie sich nicht wegen belanglosigkeiten angehen!


----------



## AFK08 (17. Juni 2008)

Ich finde AOC nur schlecht! Mein größter fehler im leben war das Spiel zu kaufen.  Ich wurde gebannt weil ich im Spiel nach einem Glider Bot gefragt habe, der auch bei WoW zugelassen ist nach aussage meines Freundes! Ich benütze auch den bot bei wow und keiner sagt was. Was soll der mist ich versteh das nicht?


----------



## celion (17. Juni 2008)

AFK08 schrieb:


> Ich finde AOC nur schlecht! Mein größter fehler im leben war das Spiel zu kaufen.  Ich wurde gebannt weil ich im Spiel nach einem Glider Bot gefragt habe, der auch bei WoW zugelassen ist nach aussage meines Freundes! Ich benütze auch den bot bei wow und keiner sagt was. Was soll der mist ich versteh das nicht?



Erst mal ein riesen LOL, blöder gehts wohl kaum noch

Bots (RoBOT- Programme die Abläufe automatisieren) sind grundsätzlich verboten, auch bei Wow
Hoffe du wirst bei Wow auch noch gebannt, sowas wie dich will keiner!!!!

Ps: such dir andere Freunde

lesen bildet


----------



## Churchak (17. Juni 2008)

Darkazrael schrieb:


> z.B. WoW zu Start und AoC zum Start, beides war ncih bug Frei und Ende



stimmt ,gab aber bei weiten ned so grobfahrlässige bugs wie in AoC ka aber hab echt nen dejavue (schreibt man das so?  ) und fühl mich an hellgate erinnert *duck*


----------



## zificult (17. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.


/sign


----------



## DayPig (17. Juni 2008)

Schlecht ist es nicht aber es ist auch nicht wirklich neu es ist nur ne bessere Grafik, Gebiete zum erkunden und man muss im Kampf Tasten drücken. Ansonsten ist es wie jedes andere mmo. Das einzige was ich mich frage wie so ein Raid aussieht. Ich war mit 6 Leuten instanz hast ja kaum den boss gesehen. Und immer diese Zaubereffekte die alles überstrahlt haben, ich möchte das nicht mit ka 10-25 Leute erleben.


----------



## Sugandhalaya (17. Juni 2008)

AFK08 schrieb:


> Ich finde AOC nur schlecht! Mein größter fehler im leben war das Spiel zu kaufen.



Scheinst entweder ein langweiliges oder bisher kurzes Leben gehabt zu haben.


----------



## Shiv0r (17. Juni 2008)

Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> Scheinst entweder ein langweiliges oder bisher kurzes Leben gehabt zu haben.




Made my Day!! (zumindest was davon noch übrig ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Abeille (18. Juni 2008)

Das ist hier die oberlustigste Diskussion die ich seit langem gelesen habe. Wie die Kleinkinder "Päh sagst du AoC ist schlecht - mach ich dein WoW schlecht". Also mal ganz ehrlich Spieler bei beiden Spielen haben einen Anspruch dadrauf, dass die Dinger bugfrei laufen - dafür zahlen wir!!!! - und es ist durchaus gerechtfertig sauer zu sein, was bei AoC abgeliefert wurde. Wie viele hier Ausreden für den Hersteller erfinden wirkt mit Verlaub echt ein wenig lächerlich. Deshalb, ob nun bei Wow oder bei AoC ist Kritik auch mal angebracht und hat nichts mit wyhnen zu tun.


----------



## Chillers (18. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.)
> ...



Ich danke für die Infos.


----------



## Tikume (18. Juni 2008)

In Gruppe multiplizieren sich die Bugs eben leider. Da muss ein Spieler reloggen weil er keine Karte mehr hat, der andere fällt durch jede Brücke, der nächste kommt nicht mehr vom Reittier runter, dann ist bei einem ne Quest buggy, der Client crashed, ein Item kann nur von einem aufgesammelt werden und man muss für jeden neu in die Instanz oder man kämpft mit Gruppenbugs dass die Gruppe nicht sichtbar ist.
Und wenn man in Gruppe spielt wartet man dann eben jedesmal bis der Mitspieler wieder weitermachen kann.  Wenn das gehäuft vorkommt zerrt das definitiv an den Nerven.


----------



## FlyingAngelSep (18. Juni 2008)

Ich muss auch nochmal sagen: DAS AoC SCHLECHT IST!!!!!!! LOL

Aber ich habe die Hoffnung, das es in 2-3 Monaten besser ist und dann guck ich nochmal!^^


----------



## Caspar (18. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> ich sag hier garnix mehr......




Ist das ein Versprechen? *scnr*


----------



## Bighawk1974 (18. Juni 2008)

Nun habe ich mir auch diesen Thread durchgelesen. Meine Meinung zu AOC ist folgende.  Das Spiel macht spass. Es würde noch mehr spass machen, wenn die ganzen Bugs nicht wären. Zur Zeit bremsen die Bugs den Spielspass. In einer Gruppe ist das Spielen fast unmöglich, weil ständig irgendeiner Probleme hat. Sei es das der Client abstürzt der andere hat Grafikfehler und der andere fliegt ständig aus dem Spiel.

Anderes Beispiel: Als Alchie braucht man für Quest bestimmte Zutaten, manche Zutaten sind aber im Spiel noch garnicht implementiert wurden, so dass diese Quest garnicht zu lösen ist.

Ich erwarte ja nicht das ein Spiel gleich Bugfrei ist beim Release. Allerdings kann man erwarten das die Quest die Angeboten werden auch lösbar sind.  Was bringt es mir wenn ich ein Quest annehmen kann, diese aber nicht lösen kann? 
Was mich auch stört seit den Patch vom 09.06.08  läuft AOC bei sehr unstabil, wie ich festgestellt habe, bei anderen aus meiner Gilde auch und wie ich gelesen habe geht es anderen genauso so wie ich aus den AOC Forum gelesen habe. 
Ich finde es gut das die Fehler recht schnell gepatch werden, aber bitte sie sollten dann auch richtig geprüft werden, bevor man sie veröffentlicht. Kann ja nicht sein das durch das gepatche der Client unstabiler wird.


Im Grunde hätte AOC garnicht so erscheinen dürfen. Langsam kommt es mir vor als wäre ich ein Betatester. 

Ich kann die Community verstehen das sie angesäuert ist und das zurecht. Ich befürchte auch das viele Spieler wieder abwandern werden, wenn ihr Frei Monat vorbei ist, weil AOC im heutigen Zustand nicht gut Spielbar ist. FC hat sich kein gefallen getan das Spiel so früh zu veröffentlichen. Und ich stelle mir die Frage was die Jungs von FC in der Betaphase gemacht haben? 

AOC hat sehr viel Potential nur im jetzigen Zustand schöpft es seine Möglichkeiten überhaupt nicht aus. Ich hoffe mal die Jungs von FC werden recht schnell die wichtigsten Sachen patchen, so das man nicht mehr das Gefühl hat ein Betatester zu sein.


----------



## Netskater (18. Juni 2008)

>Und ich stelle mir die Frage was die Jungs von FC in der Betaphase gemacht haben?

Das hab ich mich ehrlich gesagt auch gefragt - zusätzlich erwerbliche Sound Cds von irgendwelchen Girls - das hat FC
allerdings schon gebacken bekommen.

Aus meiner Sicht ist es da nahezu unmöglich was zu retten, Programmiergeflechte sind sehr sensibel, das heißt geht man in Programm an Punkt A, passiert an Punkt B ein Fehler - von daher hätte das Grundgerüst schon sehr gut stehen müssen.

Das denkbar schlechteste haben die Leute gemacht, die mit Fingern auf andere Spiele - oder Leute wie mich gezeigt haben,
mit der Aussage AoC wäre klasse. Nur seh ich ja hier im Forum das sich von Tag zu Tag mehr kritische Stimmen melden.

Ihr hättet die Kritiken anderer aufgreifen sollen, und diese an gegebener Stelle ins Spiel bringen müssen.

Aber für Fanboy`s sind Kritiker ja immer nur eins - doof und unbelehrbar.

Wie es mich grade freute das hier ein Forenmoderator reinschrieb "Bugs multiplizieren sich in der Gruppe bei AoC" - den flamt bis jetzt kein Fanboy zu - Angst?


----------



## etny00 (18. Juni 2008)

Alle reden wie schlecht das Spiel ist, wie verbuggt es ist, das sie es wieder umtauschen usw. Mal ganz ehrlich. Haben uns nicht schon andere Spiele gezeigt, das heute kaum noch Bug freie Spiele auf den Markt kommen? War es nicht klar das es bei Aoc nichts anderes sein wird? Natürlich ist es eine Frechheit sowas zu machen, natürlich will jeder ein Bugfreies Spiel haben. Glaube FC hätte auch nichts dagegen gehabt. Aber ich schiebe auch nicht FC die Schuld zu. Die Geschichte zeigt, das es die Publisher sind, die ein Spiel früh auf dem Markt haben wollen. In diesem Fall: Eidos. So haben die auch damals Tomb Raider Angel of Darkness kaputt gemacht. Schnell produziertes Spiel, totaler Einheitsbrei und Bugs ohne ende. Geld regiert die Welt, so ist das nun mal. Vielleicht hätte FC sich einfach nen anderen Publisher suchen sollen... 

Die ganzen Bugs würde man nur los werden, wenn die Spieler sich dagegen wehren. Aber ihr seht ja selber. 1 Million Spieler die sich das Spiel sofort gekauft haben. Ohne ein Forum gelesen zu haben, ohne auf Testberichte zu hören. Einfach kaufen und sich dann wundern. 

Und wenn es Spieler da drausen gibt, die doch Foren gelesen und sich das Spiel dennoch gekauft haben. Denen sei gesagt: SELBER SCHULD!!!

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## womanizer (18. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.




joup... da geb ich dir recht!

und schön reden braucht man es nicht...

das ist halt das problem, wenn ma ware zu früh/schnell auf den markt wirft...

ist heutzutage wie mit autos...
die autos werden wie vor 20jahren nicht mehr auf herz und niere geprüft...
des machen wir...die verbraucher^^

in diesem sinne...


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (18. Juni 2008)

Rate mal warum niemand Tikume flamed. Wenn du nicht selebr drauf kommst Tikume hat keinen anlass zum Flame gegeben weil ihr Post einen Inhaltlichen sinn bezogen auf das Spiel hatte was man bei den meisten deiner Post's nicht gerade behaupten kann da du mehr darüber schreibst wie schlecht AoC doch ist und das WoW (das unter anderem seit mehr als 3 Jahren existiert und genug bugs aufm buckel hat / hatte was du aber in deinen post sicherlich argumentationstechnisch außen vor gelassen hast um dir nicht selbst zu schaden) hochwertiger ist. 

Ich bin kein Fanboy ich bin einfach nur jemand der gerne Games zockt genauso wie jeder andere in diesem Forum auch deshalb kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen wie einige Leute so intollerant seien können und nur das Schlechte sehen können. AoC hat überdurchschnittlich viele Bugs was zum teil daran liegen kann das es ziemlich neu ist, Client wird instabil was auf die vielen Patches zurückzuführen sein könnte denn Programmierer sind auch nur Menschen und Menschen machen Fehler, aber zu allem Schlechten hat AoC auch sehr gute Seiten z.b. fantastisches gruppenspiel (wenns denn mal funktioniert :-P), Atemberaubende Welt, super Grafik, angenehmen kampfsystem und was das wichtigeste ist es kann Spaß machen dies zu spielen. Aber die positiven Punkte die das Spiel hat werden garnicht angesprochen da dies das Flamen des Spiels behindern könnte.

Ich habe einen Traum, das irgendwann in der Zukunft sich Spieler egal welchen Spieles sich an einen Tisch setzen können ohne das sie sich gegenseitig eins anne Möps hauen weil sie die Spiele der anderen niedermachen. Aber dieser Traum wird ein Traum bleiben da es immernoch leute wie Netskater,Lizardking usw. gibt die meinen nur weil ihnen das Spiel nicht zusagt es gleich aus sämtlichen festplatten zu verbannen. Man kann gerne ein Spiel kritisieren und seine Meinung dazu äußern aber man sollte sich die Meinung der anderen auch anhöhren und respektieren aber das wurde ja von sovielen Kritikern/fanboys/Trolls in diesem Fred überhaupt nicht gemacht.


----------



## Lothirac (18. Juni 2008)

Ich finde es bemerkenswert wieviel Energie und Zeit manche Leute in diesen Thread investieren.
Dieser Thread bringt keinen weiter - Vorschlag: close?

Grüße

Alex


----------



## etny00 (18. Juni 2008)

Spieler an einen Tisch kriegen? WOW & AoC Spieler? Das wirst du nie schaffen!

Mach einfach mal den Test und gehe zur BlizzCon mit nem AoC Shirt. Wird genau so sein, als würdest du mit nem Hawai Hemd zur Gothic Party gehen. 

Wenn Menschen sich in Gruppen zusammen finden und die selben Meinungen haben, das geht nie gut aus. Sobald es Gruppen sind wirst du ihre Meinung nie ändern können.


----------



## Xylirius (18. Juni 2008)

Ich weiß nicht warum das eine das andere immer gleich ausschließen muß.
Habe letztes Wochenende AoC angespielt und mußte feststellen, daß ich mich in der Welt doch sehr wohl fühle. Mal ein bissl Abwechslung zu WoW und die ersten 23 Level waren wirklich toll, werde dieses Wochenende meinen kleinen Eroberer abermals ein wenig voran bringen.
Das hält mich aber nicht davon ab auch mit meinen drei "großen" in WoW die Arenaspiele zu absolvieren und ein paar Inis mit meinen Freunden unsicher zu machen.
Die beschränkte Sichtweise hier im Forum und in diesem Thread ist für mich echt nicht nachzuvollziehen.

In diesem Sinne viel Spaß beim Enthaupten und  FÜR DIE HORDE    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etny00 (18. Juni 2008)

Meine auch nur die Hardcore Fans. 

Klar gibt es auch Leute die nichts dagegen hätten. Mich eingeschlossen. Aber die "Fanboys" an den Tisch zu kriegen wird ne richtige Aufgabe.

10 Pferde und zieht...


----------



## Anser (18. Juni 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> Ihr hättet die Kritiken anderer aufgreifen sollen, und diese an gegebener Stelle ins Spiel bringen müssen.
> 
> Aber für Fanboy`s sind Kritiker ja immer nur eins - doof und unbelehrbar.
> 
> Wie es mich grade freute das hier ein Forenmoderator reinschrieb "Bugs multiplizieren sich in der Gruppe bei AoC" - den flamt bis jetzt kein Fanboy zu - Angst?




Da merkt man wieder, dass du wie ein Großteil hier nur warme Luft postest!
Auch für dich "Schreibt eure Kritik ins off. Forum", hier bringt es nicht wenn ihr helfen wollt das Funcom etwas ändert!
Sicher sind Foren dazu da, dass sich Interessenten über Sachen informieren können, aber das was hier teilweise für ein geistiger Müll geschrieben wird widerspricht jeder Logik und jedem Verständnis.
Denk doch mal darüber nach wie alt das Game ist und die Kritik an der richtigen Stelle was nutzt kann man ja sehen anhand der Patches die 2 x die Woche kommen.

Die Punkte:

ab level 50 bis 60 gibt es sogut wie keine quests mehr, HALLO!!! 

mittlerweile Nachgebessert durch Funcom

Schlechter Support, hohe pings, das nicht veröffentlichen von patchnotes, Deutsch und englisch vermischt sich
bei dialogen ständig...

Zum Supp. kann ich nichts sagen da mir pers. noch nichts untergekommen ist wo ich Supp. bräuchte!
Hohe Pings waren Providerabhängig, Patchnotes Stehen im off. Forum und auch für Leute die sich den Patcher mal ansehen im Patcher.
deutsch englisch vermischt, stört nicht mal mich und das obwohl ich kein englisch kann.

7. zu unrecht ausgesprochene Banns.........LOL

wurde nach meinem Wissen schnellstens Geregelt 


Fazit:  Viele Fehler und Bugs sind bekannt (es existiert im Forum eine riesige Bugliste) und werden schnellstens Nachbearbeitet was man an den Patchs sehen kann.

An die Nörgler "Was haben die den in der Beta gemacht" noch ne kleine Info, da wurden teilweise Patches von 1 GB reingeschoben und so was geht nur wen man als Com. mithilft durch konstruktive Kritik net durch geflame das alles Scheiße ist.

Achja warum sollte ein User hier Angst vor einem Mod haben? 
Seine Aussage ist sachlich und Richtig also gibt’s keinen Grund ihn zu Flamen.


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (18. Juni 2008)

etny00 schrieb:


> Spieler an einen Tisch kriegen? WOW & AoC Spieler? Das wirst du nie schaffen!
> 
> Mach einfach mal den Test und gehe zur BlizzCon mit nem AoC Shirt. Wird genau so sein, als würdest du mit nem Hawai Hemd zur Gothic Party gehen.
> 
> Wenn Menschen sich in Gruppen zusammen finden und die selben Meinungen haben, das geht nie gut aus. Sobald es Gruppen sind wirst du ihre Meinung nie ändern können.



Es geht net darum die Meinung zu ändern sondern darum das einige es einfach nicht unterlassen können andere spiele niederzumachen weil sie es nicht gut finden nur weil ich den Smart total häßlich finde geh ich doch nicht zu einem Smartfahrer und labere ihn zu wie scheiße seine Karre ist.


----------



## Theroas (18. Juni 2008)

AFK08 schrieb:


> Ich finde AOC nur schlecht! Mein größter fehler im leben war das Spiel zu kaufen.  Ich wurde gebannt weil ich im Spiel nach einem Glider Bot gefragt habe, der auch bei WoW zugelassen ist nach aussage meines Freundes! Ich benütze auch den bot bei wow und keiner sagt was. Was soll der mist ich versteh das nicht?




Das ist große Comedy. Ich bin kurz davor aufzustehen.


----------



## Lizard King (18. Juni 2008)

FunCom zieht mit AOC das ab was auf der Kaffeefahrt der Veranstalter mit seinen überteuerten Rheumadecken den treudoofen Käufern auch verspricht.

halbfertige Ware für viel Geld, wo ist da die Polizei?


----------



## Theroas (18. Juni 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> FunCom zieht mit AOC das ab was auf der Kaffeefahrt der Veranstalter mit seinen überteuerten Rheumadecken den treudoofen Käufern auch verspricht.
> 
> halbfertige Ware für viel Geld, wo ist da die Polizei?



Das natürlich auch. Jetzt bin ich aufgestanden.


----------



## Eckhexaule (18. Juni 2008)

Das Spiel ist erst 6 Wochen alt.
Ist das ein Argument? Wenn ich ein neues Auto kaufe und das z.B. beim Fahren ruckelt, und das immer zwischen München und Stuttgart, würde ihr das nehmen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder einen Dany & Sahne und die Sahne ist schlecht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder einen Fernseher der kein blau hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leute zahlen für ein Spiel, also soll das auch fertig sein und nicht buggen oder etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finds hier einfach geil!
Es gibt hier bei den Meinungen nur schwarz und weiss. Alles andere wird gleich abgeschmettert.

Aber meine Meinung ist, wenn ich für ein Spiel bezahle muss es fertig sein und funktionieren.
Ansonsten verkauft man nur eine halbfertige Sache. 
Aber gut es soll auch Leute geben die Kuchenzutaten so essen und auf´s Backen verzichten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spielt das was Ihr wollt!

so long


----------



## etny00 (18. Juni 2008)

Entweder man nimmt es hin oder man tut was dagegen. Aber 1000 Foren voll posten bringt nix. Die produzieren weiter solche Spiele. Es ist ja nicht nur FC bzw Eidos, es wird ja immer schlimmer. Jeder haut solche Spiele raus.  Sogar durch die Online anbindung der Konsolen fängt es dort auch schon an. 

Hin nehmen oder versuchen was dran zu ändern, mehr Möglichkeiten gibt es nicht.


----------



## Nelia (18. Juni 2008)

Die Gamestar-Meinung zu Age of Conan

http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=1482&pk=10806

Funcom hat Mist gebaut?. Klingt für mich ziemlich glaubwürdig was die sagen. Funcom hat ziemlich fahrlässig gehandelt. Ich glaube ich brauche keine Trial mehr. Seine Zeit in AOC zu investieren ist glaube ich ein Fehler. Hoffen wir das Spellborn was wird.


----------



## sTereoType (18. Juni 2008)

Anser schrieb:


> Fazit: Viele Fehler und Bugs sind bekannt (es existiert im Forum eine riesige Bugliste) und *werden schnellstens Nachbearbeitet was man an den Patchs sehen kann*.


das erinnert mich an ein zitat vom meinem alten herren als ich mit 8 mal auf ne kekspackung zeigte und sagte" die will ich haben, da stehtd rauf mit verbesserter rezeptur" darauf er" Das heißt nur das das rezept vorher scheiße war"^^


----------



## etny00 (18. Juni 2008)

Also jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, wenn eine Sendung von Publisher: Vivendi Games  und Developer: Blizzard Entertainment  produziert wird kann ich mir im Leben nicht vorstellen das es eine unparteische Sendung ist. So leid mir das tut aber das glaub ich im Leben nicht. Ist ja genau so als wenn Mac werbung für Vista mache würde.  Wer da der Werbung glaubt ist selber schuld. Die Sendung heißt ja nicht umsonst: World of Warcraft  Server Down Show , oder?


----------



## Nelia (18. Juni 2008)

Meinungen in Foren und von Spielern und aus der Show stimmen ziemlich überein so das man das schon glauben kann. Funcom hat sich einiges geleistet was eigendlich nicht hätte passieren dürfen.


----------



## Markon78 (18. Juni 2008)

Nelia schrieb:


> Meinungen in Foren und von Spielern und aus der Show stimmen ziemlich überein so das man das schon glauben kann. Funcom hat sich einiges geleistet was eigendlich nicht hätte passieren dürfen.



Hast DU das SPIEL jetzt SELBST schon gespielt oder versuchst Du Dir eine Meinung aus den andern hier 
abzukupfern?


----------



## etny00 (18. Juni 2008)

Ich wollte auch nur die glaubwürdigkeit dieser Sendung anzweifeln. Ein Moderator spielt den bösen Bullen und den anderen haben sie nur eingebaut damit es nicht ganz so offensichtlich ist das die Sendung von BLIZZ gesponsort werden. Mein Güte, bis du wirklich so blind und verbohrt das du das nicht siehst???


----------



## Ki1jaeden (18. Juni 2008)

also mir gefällt das spiel sehr, grafik, sound, spielsystem einfach alles ich weiss nicht in welcher welt du lebst oder du hast zu viel wow gespielt 

das spiel ist nichtmal 1 monat draussen bugs sind normal obowhl ich noch keine bugs begegnet bin aber das mit dem englisch/deutsch stimmt schon paar fertigkeiten sind deutsch halb englisch wenn ich mich mal an wow errinere war das genau so die ganzen gebiete und städte waren englisch alles war total verbüggt "das immer nach 3 jahren" es ist unbalance und mit jedem patch macht blizzard wow kauput einmal sagen sie das und in dem letzen moment haben sie es noch rückgängig gemacht weil dies das jenes viel zu imba ist deine gründe bassieren eigentlich auf wow und nicht auf aoc vlt bist du im falschen forum gelandet 

nur weil wow bald stirbt musst du nicht andere spiele schlecht machen wo es ein anfang hat gibt es auch ein ende


----------



## Nelia (18. Juni 2008)

Nein, natürlich nicht. Ich gehöre zu den Leuten die nicht blind Software kaufen ohne sie vorher getestet zu haben. Die negativen Meinungen und und und überwiegen meiner Meinung leider so stark, das einen die Lust auf dieses Spiel doch sehr vergeht. Irgendwoher muss das ja alles kommen. Das hat sich Funcom leider selbst eingebrockt und sie sind bestimmt nicht glücklich drüber und ich werden denen nicht auch noch Euro in den Rachen dafür schmeißen.  Naja, dann wird die MMO Pause eben wieder weiter verlängert bis September 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt Kritik vertragen. Hat jeder das Recht zu.

Ich mache überhaubt kein Spiel schlecht ich hasse WoW. Bin froh damit aufgehört zu haben. Irgendwann sollte man sich was neues suchen.


----------



## Spittykovski (18. Juni 2008)

Markon78 schrieb:


> Hast DU das SPIEL jetzt SELBST schon gespielt oder versuchst Du Dir eine Meinung aus den andern hier
> abzukupfern?



Naja das Problem ist das man sich ja schon vorher informiert ob ein Spiel was taugt oder nicht. Ich kauf auch nicht blind drauf los, daher kann man nur auf Meinungen und Berichte anderer aufbauen und dadurch entscheiden ob das Spiel wirklich was für einen selbst ist.

Meinung anderer als Tatsachen hinstellen bzw. das als seine voll eigene Meinung hinzustellen ist natürlich eine andere Sache.

Stichwort: Stille-Post-Prinziep


----------



## Nelia (18. Juni 2008)

Was die Leute von dem Spiel allgemein halten interessiert mich nicht. Mich interessiert nur was Funcom in Sachen Bugs, Content, Performance, e.t.c, all die wichtigen Dinge abgeliefert hat. Und die sind leider nicht so berauschend.


----------



## spectrumizer (18. Juni 2008)

etny00 schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch nur die glaubwürdigkeit dieser Sendung anzweifeln. Ein Moderator spielt den bösen Bullen und den anderen haben sie nur eingebaut damit es nicht ganz so offensichtlich ist das die Sendung von BLIZZ gesponsort werden. Mein Güte, bis du wirklich so blind und verbohrt das du das nicht siehst???


Verschwörung! Setzt schnell eure Alu-Hüte auf!


----------



## zewa (18. Juni 2008)

Nelia schrieb:


> Die Gamestar-Meinung zu Age of Conan
> 
> http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=1482&pk=10806
> 
> Funcom hat Mist gebaut?. Klingt für mich ziemlich glaubwürdig was die sagen. Funcom hat ziemlich fahrlässig gehandelt. Ich glaube ich brauche keine Trial mehr. Seine Zeit in AOC zu investieren ist glaube ich ein Fehler. Hoffen wir das Spellborn was wird.



Was ist das den für ne geile Sendung wo Publisher Vivendi Games ist und sich über Online Spile unterhalten wird.
Das ist ja echt zu geil. Ist ja so als ob der Angeklagte über seine eigene Schuld oder Unschuld richten darf.

Klasse Sache und sicher viel journalistischen Hintergrund. Danke für den Link, den muss ich weitergeben.


----------



## Skarbog (18. Juni 2008)

etny00 schrieb:


> Spieler an einen Tisch kriegen? WOW & AoC Spieler? Das wirst du nie schaffen!
> 
> Mach einfach mal den Test und gehe zur BlizzCon mit nem AoC Shirt. Wird genau so sein, als würdest du mit nem Hawai Hemd zur Gothic Party gehen.
> 
> Wenn Menschen sich in Gruppen zusammen finden und die selben Meinungen haben, das geht nie gut aus. Sobald es Gruppen sind wirst du ihre Meinung nie ändern können.




Harhar, kein so schlechter Vergleich :=) Aber beim Thema Hawaiihemd kann ich dich beruhigen, der würde eher noch ne eigene Fangruppe bekommen als "Stress" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
**An dieser Stelle Werbung fürs MeraLuna mach** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Problem an diesem Thread sind im Grunde nur 2 Typen von Leuten..... die die bei WOW schon Dünnschiss gelabert haben, im Schnitt eine graue Masse besitzen die ähnlich einem 10jährigen ist und die nur 2 Farben kennen.... rosa und rosarot.....  (Fraktion der Dauernörgler, RoxxorCSkids, usw.) und die Gruppe die AoC um jeden Preis verteidigen und die zahlreichen Fehler ignorieren und gutheißen bzw. schönreden (Grüße an "Alle Spiele kommen auf den Markt usw..) Solange es so ist wird sich da auch an den Threads net viel ändern.
Dennoch unterhaltsam was vielen so einfällt, speziell die die es so arg verteidigen.


----------



## Nelia (18. Juni 2008)

Also langsam ... . Ich habe diesen Link nur gepostet weil das die Meinungen in den Foren wiederspiegelt. Ihr scheint das nicht zu kapieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich bin auch kein Gamestar-Fan x). Trotzdem schaut man sich sowas an wenn man mal Langeweile hat.


----------



## zewa (18. Juni 2008)

Nelia schrieb:


> Also langsam ... . Ich habe diesen Link nur gepostet weil das die Meinungen in den Foren wiederspiegelt. Ihr scheint das nicht zu kapieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass das Gerede von den beiden Clowns ja wohl keiner ernst nehemn wird und ich es allg. nur lustig finde, wie die das ganze präsentieren.


----------



## Sartota (18. Juni 2008)

Omg, das solche Leute überhaupt eine Sendung haben dürfen grenzt ja schon an Körperverletzung an den Zuschauern. Aber was die beiden da an "fachkundigem wissen mit hinterlegten Gründen" ablassen ist ja wohl mehr als nur grotten schlecht. 
Das beste Beispiel wie man KEINE Sendung zu drehen hat.


----------



## Theroas (18. Juni 2008)

Buhuhu, die Gamestar hat gesagt.

doof [--|--------------------] lustig


Wie tief sinkt dieser Thread noch?


----------



## Doboss (18. Juni 2008)

Bighawk1974 schrieb:


> Nun habe ich mir auch diesen Thread durchgelesen. Meine Meinung zu AOC ist folgende.  Das Spiel macht spass. Es würde noch mehr spass machen, wenn die ganzen Bugs nicht wären. Zur Zeit bremsen die Bugs den Spielspass. In einer Gruppe ist das Spielen fast unmöglich, weil ständig irgendeiner Probleme hat. Sei es das der Client abstürzt der andere hat Grafikfehler und der andere fliegt ständig aus dem Spiel.
> 
> Anderes Beispiel: Als Alchie braucht man für Quest bestimmte Zutaten, manche Zutaten sind aber im Spiel noch garnicht implementiert wurden, so dass diese Quest garnicht zu lösen ist.
> 
> ...


Funcom hatte keine wahl.
Musste die situation bei WoW ausnutzen.
Leicht gelanweilte community weil BC ausgelutscht und Wrath of the Lich King noch nicht in sicht.
Release mit wrath wäre genickbruch gewesen.


----------



## Domiel (18. Juni 2008)

Kleiner_Hexer schrieb:


> Rate mal warum niemand Tikume flamed. Wenn du nicht selebr drauf kommst Tikume hat keinen anlass zum Flame gegeben weil ihr Post einen Inhaltlichen sinn bezogen auf das Spiel hatte was man bei den meisten deiner Post's nicht gerade behaupten kann da du mehr darüber schreibst wie schlecht AoC doch ist und das WoW (das unter anderem seit mehr als 3 Jahren existiert und genug bugs aufm buckel hat / hatte was du aber in deinen post sicherlich argumentationstechnisch außen vor gelassen hast um dir nicht selbst zu schaden) hochwertiger ist.
> 
> Ich bin kein Fanboy ich bin einfach nur jemand der gerne Games zockt genauso wie jeder andere in diesem Forum auch deshalb kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen wie einige Leute so intollerant seien können und nur das Schlechte sehen können. AoC hat überdurchschnittlich viele Bugs was zum teil daran liegen kann das es ziemlich neu ist, Client wird instabil was auf die vielen Patches zurückzuführen sein könnte denn Programmierer sind auch nur Menschen und Menschen machen Fehler, aber zu allem Schlechten hat AoC auch sehr gute Seiten z.b. fantastisches gruppenspiel (wenns denn mal funktioniert :-P), Atemberaubende Welt, super Grafik, angenehmen kampfsystem und was das wichtigeste ist es kann Spaß machen dies zu spielen. Aber die positiven Punkte die das Spiel hat werden garnicht angesprochen da dies das Flamen des Spiels behindern könnte.
> 
> Ich habe einen Traum, das irgendwann in der Zukunft sich Spieler egal welchen Spieles sich an einen Tisch setzen können ohne das sie sich gegenseitig eins anne Möps hauen weil sie die Spiele der anderen niedermachen. Aber dieser Traum wird ein Traum bleiben da es immernoch leute wie Netskater,Lizardking usw. gibt die meinen nur weil ihnen das Spiel nicht zusagt es gleich aus sämtlichen festplatten zu verbannen. Man kann gerne ein Spiel kritisieren und seine Meinung dazu äußern aber man sollte sich die Meinung der anderen auch anhöhren und respektieren aber das wurde ja von sovielen Kritikern/fanboys/Trolls in diesem Fred überhaupt nicht gemacht.



schau nach links und nach rechts.. und was siehst du? du bist alleine.. fehler passieren.. lösch aoc und verkauf den schrott!


----------



## Roy1971 (18. Juni 2008)

Diese Diskussion ist sehr amüsant aber so einige Aussagen sind schlichtweg „übertrieben“ und einfach nur „unqualifiziert“. 

Fakt ist, dass AoC einige mehrere Bug´s hat…dieses ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Aber ich spiele auch schon einige Wochen und muss ehrlich sagen, dass die „vielen vielen“ Bug´s sich eigentlich in Grenzen halten. Ich möchte hier nicht mehr auf die „bereits bekannten“ Bug´s eingehen….aber mal ehrlich Leute!! Es entsteht hier der Eindruck, dass ich mich alle 5-10 Sekunden mit einem Bug rumschlagen muss, was einfach nicht so ist. Ich habe auch schon Stunden gespielt, ohne auf einen Bug zu stoßen. Die genannten Bug´s werden hier in Beiträgen einfach zusammengefasst, so dass der Eindruck entsteht, dass AoC unspielbar sei, was jedoch nicht der Fall ist. Jedes MMORPG (HdRO, EQ2 usw. ,ja auch WoW und AoC) hat Bug´s, die jedoch von den entsprechenden Firmen gefixt werden. Und nur, weil AoC teilweise nicht die Erwartungen einiger Käufer erfüllt hat, wird hier so ein Wind gemacht. Ich frage mich wirklich, wieso sich dann so viele das Spiel gekauft haben….denn die Bug´s waren (mir zumindest) schon vorher bekannt. Tja, man kann sich vor dem Kauf auch informieren. Und das AoC anders ist als andere MMORPG´s war ja auch ersichtlich. Und wenn mal alle ehrlich sind…. Wer hat ein bugfreies Spiel erwartet…. Wohl keiner.

Sicherlich hat man als zahlender Kunde das Anrecht auf ein fehlerfreies Produkt (und ich suche keine Ausreden für den/die Hersteller). Aber gerade im Softwarebereich können sich Fehler einschleichen, weil sich ein Programmcode aus mehreren Millionen von Zeilen zusammensetzt. Und wenn ich mir hier so einige Beiträge ansehe, bin ich doch sehr erstaunt, dass „einige“ hier nicht mal 100 Zeilen fehlerfrei rüber bringen (oder sind die Grammatik und Rechtschreibfehler gewollt??).Und bevor hier wieder das Gemecker losgeht… ja, ich bin auch nicht fehlerfrei (aber das behaupte ich auch gar nicht und die Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehler könnt Ihr gern behalten). Aber meckert nicht immer Dinge, die eigentlich schon im Vorfeld klar waren. Und spart euch mal die Vergleich mit Spiel X von Hersteller Y….AoC ist ein eigenes, eigenständiges Produkt der Firma „Funcom“. Und jeder der sich AoC gekauft hat, wusste von vornherein, dass kein WoW, HdRO,EQ2 oder sonst was drin steckt. 

Einige Beiträge a´la „AoC ist scheiße.. Meine Meinung danke“ oder „Geh zurück in Deinen WoW-Kindergarten“ sind so was von hochgeistige Ergüsse, die hier keiner braucht. Jeder kann seine Meinung sagen und auch irgendwie begründen….. aber der pöbelnde Mob soll draußen bleiben. Das hat mal gar nichts mit freier Meinungsäußerung zu tun….. 

Diese ganze Diskussion wird auf einem sehr „subjektivem“ Niveau geführt. Wieso kann man sich nicht hier wirklich auf objektive Argumente stützen??? AoC ist, wie auch WoW und alle anderen MMORPG´s, kein schlechtes Spiel. Es hat seine Eigenarten und Macken, wie sie aber jedes andere Spiel auch hat. 

Zum Abschluss mal mein persönliches Fazit (so objektiv wie möglich ;-) ):

Seit nunmehr ca. 4 Wochen spiele ich AoC. Ich habe mir sehr lange überlegt, ob ich das Spiel kaufen sollte und habe mir sehr viele verschiedene Bericht (deutsch aber auch englische) durchgelesen. Aus diesen Berichten war mir persönlich schon klar, dass ich hier kein WoW oder HdRO bekomme. Die den Berichten anhängenden Screenshots hatten mich aber auch nicht unbedingt vom Hocker gehauen und der Trailer des Vorspanns war jetzt auch nicht unbedingt mein Kaufargument. Warum habe ich mir das Spiel gekauft???? Als jahrelanger WoW-Spieler habe ich die Lust an WoW verloren. Ich habe in WoW einen Level-70-Character, mit dem ich regelmäßig Inis und Raids besucht habe. Bis zum Schwarzen Tempel ist auch alles soweit durch. Und täglich immer und immer wieder die gleichen Quest machen ?? Nein danke!! Mangels neuer Spieleinhalte bei WoW (das Sonnenbrunnenplateu interessierte mich nicht mehr, weil hier nicht „wirklich“ etwas neues zu sehen war und ob die kommende Erweiterung „wirklich“ neues bringt, ist fraglich) habe ich eine Alternative gesucht und in AoC gefunden. Ich habe mir den Kauf von AoC also sehr gut überlegt und habe mich auch im Vorfeld schon mit den „Ecken und Kanten“ von AoC beschäftigt. Somit wusste ich so ungefähr, was auf mich zukommt und konnte nicht enttäuscht werden. Im Gegenteil….. nachdem ich die Verpackung geöffnet, AoC installiert hatte und einen ganzen Abend für den Download der Patches gebraucht hatte (ja, dauert also erstmal doch sehr sehr lange) startete ich am nächsten Tag nach der Arbeit meinen Rechner und auch AoC.

Die Charactererstellung hatte so viele Möglichkeiten, dass ich erstmal große Entscheidungsprobleme hatte. Aber ich hatte mich dann (im nachhinein keine gute Wahl., aber dazu später mehr) für einen Bärenschamanen entschieden, mit dem ich mich dann am Strand zu den ersten Quests befand. Hier stellte sich dann ein „och, macht das Spiel spass“-Gefühl ein. Wobei die ersten Quests und Gegner nicht unbedingt viel abverlangten. Vieles erinnerte mich an den Klassenprimus WoW… die unterschiedlichen Schlagrichtungen und Blockmöglichkeiten sind mal was neues (spielen sich aber nicht sooooo anders als bei anderen MMORPG´s wie WoW oder HdRO). Ist auch nix anderes als Tastengedrücke, was mich persönlich nicht stört und dass ich bei den Combos halt Tasten in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge antippen muss, gab es bei anderen Spielen auch schon (demnach auch nicht sooooo neu). Aber es spielt sich halt gut, auch wenn die Tastenabfolge bei Combos ein wenig träge wirkt. Die Steuerung gefällt mir allgemein ziemlich gut, da ich diese auch so gewohnt bin. Wer WoW kennt, wird keine Probleme haben.

In der ersten Stadt Tortage hat man dann jede Menge Quests, die man am Tage allein oder in einer Gruppe erledigen kann. Und hier kam für mich gesehen der erste kleine Frust auf. Viele dieser Quests müssen auf einer Insel (Hellsand) erledigt werden. Die Insel ist vollgespickt mit Gegnern, die oftmals in Gruppen zusammen stehen und auch meistens in der Gruppe angreifen, was dann unweigerlich ein schnelles ableben zur Folge hatte. Und hier zeigten sich dann die ersten Probleme mit der Balance….denn wenn ich dann mit meinem Char jedes mal an zwei Gegnern scheitere, die noch levelmäßig weit unter mir sind, so frustriert das doch schon und das nicht unerheblich. Dann kam noch die Respawnzeit hinzu. Ich sehe aus der Ferne zwei Gegner, die ich ohne weiteres schaffen könnte…. Nur beim Angriff auf diese Gegner erscheint plötzlich aus dem nichts ein Respawn und mir nichts dir nichts finde ich mich am nächsten Friedhof wieder. Das hat bei mir das eine oder andere mal dazu geführt, dass ich das Spiel erstmal beendet habe und einen Tag später weiter gespielt habe. 

Positiv ist mir wieder der Nachtmodus aufgefallen, in dem ich eine Singleplayer-Questreihe (Schicksalsquest) erledigen muß/kann. Diese Questreihe findet (wie bei HdRO) in einer eigenen Instanz statt und fesselt auch von der ersten Aufgabe an. Vor allem hat man hier mal eine richtige Aufgabe und auch ein wenig „echte“ Handlung. Aber auch hier wieder die Problematik, dass zwei Gegner (mit meinem Bärenschamanen) kaum zu schaffen waren. Wobei die Gegenerzahlen sich dann auf drei erhöhten. Also nicht zu schaffen. Da es sich hier um eine Solomission handelt, war das lösen in einer Gruppe nicht möglich. Einzige Chance…. Ab zu den Tagesmissionen und ein wenig weiter leveln und dann später die Solokampagne weiterspielen. Also, hier muss wirklich etwas an der Klassenbalance getan werden. 

Hier kam dann auch der Punkt, an dem ich mich entschieden hatte, noch mal von vorn anzufangen. Gesagt getan… ein neuer Char musste her…. Eine weibliche Assasine…. Und siehe da, nun sind auch mehrere Gegner leichter zu schaffen. Aber eine gewisse Herausforderung blieben die Gegner doch schon… also, es wird nicht „zu einfach“. Bin nun mit der Assasine Level 35 und muss sagen, bis hierhin keine großen Schwierigkeiten. Ab und an bleibt man zwar mal mit dem Char irgendwo hängen (kam bei mir 4-5 mal vor), was jedoch nicht so tragisch ist. Die ein oder andere Quest lies sich dann auch mal nicht lösen (was aber bei anderen MMORPG´s auch oft vorkommt) und ansonsten kann ich nicht groß Negatives anbringen…. Und ob ich mal nen Wasserfall hoch schwimmen kann oder nicht (frag mich, wer solche Dinge überhaupt versucht), stört mich dabei kaum. Wie es mit der Balance bei den anderen Klassen aussieht, kann ich hier natürlich nicht sagen, da ich in der Zeit lediglich zwei verschiedene Chars gespielt hatte. Auswahl habe ich noch genug, so dass ich ggf. noch einige andere Möglichkeiten habe, wenn mir meine „Assasine“ mal zu langweilig wird. 

Was die technische Seite angeht, so kann man der Grafik nichts nachsagen (einen entsprechenden Rechner vorausgesetzt) aber auch auf mittlerer Stufe mit einem durchschnittlichem Rechner spielt sich AoC gut und sieht immer noch besser aus, wie die etwas in die Jahre gekommenen anderen MMORPG´s.  Aber…und das sollten jetzt wohl mal viele erstmal in den Augenschein nehmen, die Performance hängt stark von der gewählten Grafikoptionen ab. Und sollte es bei euch ruckeln und zuckeln….testet mal verschiedene Grafikoptionen aus… ich habe z.B. von Shader 3.0 auf 2.0 umgestellt und habe jetzt schon durchschnittliche FPS von 35-50….und kann somit flüssig spielen. Nicht alles liegt an Funcom…..

Die viel zitierten und angesprochenen Lags kamen bei mir übrigens nicht vor (trotz T-Com-Kunde). Da hatte ich wohl sehr viel glück *smile*…. 

Ein bisschen enttäuschend sind wirklich die Items, die die Gegner fallen lassen. Hier hätte ein wenig Abwechslung im Aussehen und in den Werten echt gut getan, denn zu oft bekommt man die gleichen Gegenstände. Aber, und da gehe ich jetzt mal von aus, wird Funcom in naher oder ferner Zukunft mit Sicherheit noch etwas ändern. Jedes MMO hatte anfangs nicht unbedingt die Itemauswahl, wie sie heute zu finden ist (siehe hierzu WoW). 

Einige beschweren sich darüber hinaus über das Kartensystem, in dem man die Quest´s entsprechend angezeigt bekommt. Man sieht also sofort, wo ich einen entsprechenden NPC finde oder wo der Gegenstand, den ich gerade benötige dropt oder zu finden ist. Oftmals wird hier behauptet, dass es doch alles viel zu einfach macht. Aber…und das ist ja jeder selbst schuld… man muss es ja nicht nutzen. Und wer WoW kennt, kennt auch Mobmap (Addon) und im Endeffekt ist diese Funktion nichts anderes als Mobmap für WoW. 

Zur Zeit spiele ich auf einem PvE-Server, so dass ich zum PvP-System noch nicht viel sagen kann. Mein Fazit bezieht sich somit auch lediglich auf die PvE Inhalte…… 

Funcom bessert seit kurzer Zeit zweimal die Woche nach, was mich positiv für die Zukunft stimmt. AoC wird wachsen und wem die o.g. Kritikpunkte, die zweifelsohne vorhanden sind, stören, sollte AoC im Regal stehen lassen oder zumindest noch einige Zeit warten und dann mit einem Testkey probespielen. Jedem sei nur gesagt, AoC ist nicht WoW. Also, geht nicht mit einer falschen Voraussetzung an das Spiel, sonst werdet Ihr enttäuscht, was die Beiträge in diesem Forum einfach zeigen.


----------



## Sugandhalaya (18. Juni 2008)

Wird dieses Thema die epische 30 erreichen? Und wird jenseits der 30 das Niveau lauern und den Thread verschlingen? Man weiß es nicht...hach, ich vermisse Netskater, aber unser Gamestar-Nelia hat auch was....nur was?


----------



## Theroas (18. Juni 2008)

Es wird. Und ich sehe auch schon die 40 am Horizont!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nelia (18. Juni 2008)

Momentmal, ich lasse mich hier nicht beleidigen. Wenn ihr keine wahre Kritik vertragen könnt dann ist das euer Problem. Und ihr/du scheinst es immer noch nicht begriffen zu haben. Ihr seid mir echt ein par Pfeifen. Positiv gemeint natürlich x). Das wars von mir zu diesem Thread ^^.


----------



## *betU* (18. Juni 2008)

WoW ist und bleibt einfach No.1....nicht mal WAR wird da ran kommen geschweige denn AoC.

Viele sagen: " Ja...WAR / AoC wird alles in Grund und Boden stampfen[...]!" 

Aber mal ehrlich, hat man das nicht auch über HdRo gesagt? Ist es jemals passiert? Nein .

Genauso wird es auch bei den oben erwähnten sein, ein kurzer Hype über 2-3 wochen und dann legt sich die Furore wieder.

Ihr müsst es mir nicht glauben, es wird aber so kommen . 

WoW hat einfach Maßstäbe gesetzt, an die Andere nie rankommen können . Höchstens immitieren bleibt ihnen übrig .

Aber ob das so innovativ ist bleibt fraglich .

Ich für meinen Teil werde mir WAR einfach mal anschauen bevor ichs mir EVTL zulege .

Aber nichtsdestotrotz bleibt  WoW No.1 und wird es auch immer sein .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (18. Juni 2008)

*betU* schrieb:


> WoW ist und bleibt einfach No.1....nicht mal WAR wird da ran kommen geschweige denn AoC.
> 
> Viele sagen: " Ja...WAR / AoC wird alles in Grund und Boden stampfen[...]!"
> 
> ...


*Warning* *Riddim Riddim* * * FANBOY ALERT * * *Warning* *Riddim Riddim*


----------



## Xell9 (18. Juni 2008)

ich finde deine betrachtung ROY1971 sehr gelungen. Mal etwas das sich lohnt hier in diesem thread zu lesen. kann dir mit deinem fazit nur zustimmen. was ich danoch hinzufügen möchte ist, das funcom sich bei den questsarten und den questinhalten viel mühe gegeben hat. z.b im reichenviertel von tharantia (hoffentlich richtig geschrieben ^^) muss man einen mörder entlarven oder sich durch eine villa schleichen oder durchkämpfen muss um wertgegenstände zu entwenden. oder in alt tharantia gibts eine quest wo man als redner für mitra gegen einen seth redner sich im rededuell die meinung der zuschauer auf seine seite ziehen muss. ich könnte natürlich hier noch vorfahren, aber ich war sehr von der questvielfalt überrascht. Außerdem sind meistens schöne geschichten zu den jeweiligen quests vorhanden.


----------



## Thoryia (18. Juni 2008)

*betU* schrieb:


> WoW ist und bleibt einfach No.1....nicht mal WAR wird da ran kommen geschweige denn AoC.
> 
> Viele sagen: " Ja...WAR / AoC wird alles in Grund und Boden stampfen[...]!"
> 
> ...


Schade das es so lang ist, wäre ein 1a Fanboi Zitat für die Signatur! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sugandhalaya (18. Juni 2008)

*betU* kennt zumindest die ENTER-Taste!


----------



## Doboss (18. Juni 2008)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Diese Diskussion ist sehr amüsant aber so einige Aussagen sind schlichtweg „übertrieben“ und einfach nur „unqualifiziert“.
> 
> Fakt ist, dass AoC einige mehrere Bug´s hat…dieses ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Aber ich spiele auch schon einige Wochen und muss ehrlich sagen, dass die „vielen vielen“ Bug´s sich eigentlich in Grenzen halten. Ich möchte hier nicht mehr auf die „bereits bekannten“ Bug´s eingehen….aber mal ehrlich Leute!! Es entsteht hier der Eindruck, dass ich mich alle 5-10 Sekunden mit einem Bug rumschlagen muss, was einfach nicht so ist. Ich habe auch schon Stunden gespielt, ohne auf einen Bug zu stoßen. Die genannten Bug´s werden hier in Beiträgen einfach zusammengefasst, so dass der Eindruck entsteht, dass AoC unspielbar sei, was jedoch nicht der Fall ist. Jedes MMORPG (HdRO, EQ2 usw. ,ja auch WoW und AoC) hat Bug´s, die jedoch von den entsprechenden Firmen gefixt werden. Und nur, weil AoC teilweise nicht die Erwartungen einiger Käufer erfüllt hat, wird hier so ein Wind gemacht. Ich frage mich wirklich, wieso sich dann so viele das Spiel gekauft haben….denn die Bug´s waren (mir zumindest) schon vorher bekannt. Tja, man kann sich vor dem Kauf auch informieren. Und das AoC anders ist als andere MMORPG´s war ja auch ersichtlich. Und wenn mal alle ehrlich sind…. Wer hat ein bugfreies Spiel erwartet…. Wohl keiner.
> 
> ...


Wie man sieht haben es die Softwareschmieden geschafft.
Durch  wiederholtes veröffentlichen von verbuggten Spielen findet der Spieler das jetzt ganz normal.
In einem Forum gibts nur subjektive Meinungen.Deswegen gibts überhaupt eins.
Jeder darf eine Meinung haben,denn für Meinungen gibts keine Qualitätsstandards.
Warum wird aus den Fehlern der anderen nicht gelernt.
Gothic 3 hat gezeigt wie man sich an einer top Grafik verhebt.
Eine up to date Grafik in dem Genre verbraucht einfach zu viel Zeit u macht das Spiel buganfällig.
Aber solange Spiele durch vorrausgegangene screenshot Orgien im Internet angepreist werden u sonnst wenig zu bieten haben ,bleibt das so.


----------



## Odix84 (18. Juni 2008)

Kann man endlich mal diesen Threat schließen? Wenn man im WoW-Forum das entsprechende Spiel schlecht macht, wird einen der Beitrag von einem Moderatoren geschlossen, der sich selber über sein Jahrgang schlecht macht. Kein Bock ständig diesen Threat ganz oben im Ticker stehen zuhaben.


----------



## Esric (18. Juni 2008)

*betU* schrieb:


> WoW ist und bleibt einfach No.1....nicht mal WAR wird da ran kommen geschweige denn AoC.
> 
> Viele sagen: " Ja...WAR / AoC wird alles in Grund und Boden stampfen[...]!"
> 
> ...



Einfach köstlich...wie WoW in den Himmel gepriesen wird und es behauptet wird es hätte Maßstäbe gesetzt. Ich behaupte nicht, dass das Spiel keinen Spaß macht habs ja auch lang genug gespielt aber nach einiger Zeit mit Max Level und so fast jeder Klasse als Twink wirds einfach öde. Es gibt den Endcontent aber dieser erfordert auch mit BC immer noch immensen Zeitaufwand um dort was zu reissen und diesen Aufwand ist nicht jeder Bereit mitzumachen! Neben den Raids bleibt die Eintönigkeit der Daily Quests, 5er Inis und einem PVP System was dermaßen Item orientiert ist das Können in den meisten Fällen nebensache bleibt.

Jedoch ist Fakt das WoW keine wirklichen Innovationen in das Genre gebracht hat, ausser den Zugang für fast Jeden und somit (man kanns sehen wie man will, ob positiv oder negativ) den Hype und Beliebtheit der MMO's.


Age of Conan hat seine Ecken und Kanten aber Rom wurde auch nicht an 1 Tag erbaut und ebenso war WoW so fertig bei Release wie es jetzt ist. Ich heisse es nicht gut das Spiele mittlerweile unfertig auf den Markt geworfen werden und man quasi noch für ne Testphase bezahlt, aber dies schiebe ich indirekt auf die Spielehersteller mehr auf die Publisher. Die Spiele Branche hat einen riesen Boom erfahren und viele suchen den schnellen Kick und wollen alles auf höchsten Standart haben bei Release jedoch ist dies auch eine Finanzfrage, man kann nicht Milliarden investieren und dann hoffen das die Kosten wieder reinkommen, das macht der Publisher nicht mit und dieses Phänomen ist nicht nur in der Branche zu beobachten. Man kann nicht auf der Arbeit dem Chef sagen, wenn ich zufrieden bin, dann bin ich auch fertig und habe keine Ahung wie lange das dauert.

Aber um jetzt nicht auszuschweifen, wenn euch AoC nicht gefällt dann bleibt einfach fern! Kritik ist immer erwünscht aber viele können diese einfach nicht richtig äussern. 

Und wenn hier jemand wegen meiner Aussage wegen dem Buffed Magazin meint, das WoW das größte und die meisten Interessenten hätte dann muss ich ehrlich sagen sollte man Buffed neu definieren als WoW Magazin und nicht als Magazin für Rollenspiele, denn die Zeitungen berichten auch momentan über die EM aber auch weiterhin über andere Themen die von Interesse sind und wieso sollte AOC nicht von Interesse sein? Lieber 8 Seiten AOC und über 20 mit WoW Themen wo die Hälfte dermaßen durchgekaut sind die man echt durchblätter kann.


----------



## Rasvan (18. Juni 2008)

Odix84 schrieb:


> Kann man endlich mal diesen Threat schließen? Wenn man im WoW-Forum das entsprechende Spiel schlecht macht, wird einen der Beitrag von einem Moderatoren geschlossen, der sich selber über sein Jahrgang schlecht macht. Kein Bock ständig diesen Threat ganz oben im Ticker stehen zuhaben.




Hm..da kann wohl jemand mit gegenteiligen Meinungen nicht umgehen? Gratulation für Deine Offenheit. Zu solch ein Geständnis hat nich jeder den Mum.
Soll sich jeder sein eigenes Urteil bilden. Manche finden es gut, manche nich so gut, manche einfach schlecht, und manche werfen das Game etwas erzürnt in den Mülleimer und wenden sich etwas anderem zu. 

Bestimmte Meinungen nicht "drucken" zu wollen oder Gedrucktes verbieten, löschen oder überschreiben zu wollen....hatten wir das nicht schon mal ?


----------



## Odix84 (18. Juni 2008)

Rasvan schrieb:


> Hm..da kann wohl jemand mit gegenteiligen Meinungen nicht umgehen? Gratulation für Deine Offenheit. Zu solch ein Geständnis hat nich jeder den Mum.
> Soll sich jeder sein eigenes Urteil bilden. Manche finden es gut, manche nich so gut, manche einfach schlecht, und manche werfen das Game etwas erzürnt in den Mülleimer und wenden sich etwas anderem zu.
> 
> Bestimmte Meinungen nicht "drucken" zu wollen oder Gedrucktes verbieten, löschen oder überschreiben zu wollen....hatten wir das nicht schon mal ?



Es ging eher darum das solche Kritik-Threat`s im WoW-Forum einfach gelöscht werden und hier im AoC-Forum solche ewig existieren dürfen. Wo bleibt da die Gerechtigkeit. Ist es verboten den großen König anzuzweifeln? Mit deiner letzten Zeile, könnte man das Verhalten der Buffed-Moderatoren ziemlich gut darstellen!


----------



## Tikume (19. Juni 2008)

Tja und wenn Du jetzt ein konkretes Beispiel hättest könnte man auch drüber reden warum der entsprechende Thread geschlossen wurde. Aber das hast du sicherlich nicht.

Ansonsten gehört sowas in das Meinungsforum zu buffed.


----------



## celion (19. Juni 2008)

Ihr least euch warscheinlich auch ein Auto ohne Motor nur weil der Händler euch versichert er wird in ein paar Monaten nachgeliefert.
Finde es eine Frechheit von Funcom für einen so unfertigen Mist Geld zu verlangen.

Schon alleine weil solche Bomben wie War oder Wotlk bald ziemlich heftig einschlagen werden
Sry AoC, aber deine Tage sind jetzt schon gezählt. Funcom hats einfach verschissen

Find es immer wieder lustig mit wieviel mist sich die Spieler zufreiden geben und Funcom lacht sich einen....noch

--Was mich jedoch am meisten stört ist das hirnlose auf Gegner eingekloppe (Instanzen). Taktiken und denkende Spieler sind bei Aoc anscheinend nicht gefragt.
--Pvp ist trotz neuem Kampfsystem auch nix anders als einfach mal ein paar Kombos durchklicken bis der Gegner am Boden liegt (bin mitlerweile lvl 74 und hab mir meine Kombos nicht einmal durchgelesen, weils scheiß egal ist was man benutzt) einfach alles drauf was geht.
--Gruppenanzeige ist ein Witz und schon fast eine Vergewaltigung der Spieler die in Instanzen gehn
--Im Endcontent fehlen die Quests und langweiliges grinden ist an der tagesordnung. Mir wirds jetzt schon schlecht wenn ich daran denken muß was ich wohl mit lvl 80 machen kann ausser andere Spieler zu ganken oder Wow zu spielen.

Fazit: AoC wird genauso schnell wieder verschwinden wie es gekommen ist

Und jetzt freu ich mich schon über die angeblich nicht existierenden AoC Spieler flames (sind ja alle so erwachsen)


----------



## Yaralin (19. Juni 2008)

also ein endgame muß sich erst einmal entwickeln? nenne mir ein, nur ein einziges mmorpg, das von anfang an allen das geboten hat, sei es endcontent, sei es pvp oder sei es sonstwas, so das alle zufriegen waren.

nenne mit ebenso ein spiel, welches komplett bugfrei war, als es rausgekommen ist...

und zum thema in den Boden stampfen... Nunja, jedes Spiel ist anders, und hat eine andere Zielgruppe. WoW ist einfach so eingeschlagen weil es extrem einsteigerfreundlich ist, und von jedem innerhalb von 5 minuten verstanden wird. Bei anderen Spielen, die komplexer zu handhaben sind, ist das wieder eine andere sache.. aber auch egal... UO wird immer noch gespielt, ebenso DAoC.... 

ich persönlich bin schon gespannt, wie sich AoC weiterentwickelt, und WAR steht auch schon bei mit zu Hause, zumindest in der Pre-Order.. weil ich weiß nicht ob ich Bock habe mit WotLK wieder mit allem bei WoW von vorne anzufangen....

greetz


----------



## wildshadow (19. Juni 2008)

Yaralin schrieb:


> also ein endgame muß sich erst einmal entwickeln? nenne mir ein, nur ein einziges mmorpg, das von anfang an allen das geboten hat, sei es endcontent, sei es pvp oder sei es sonstwas, so das alle zufriegen waren.


WAR! Es wird kommen und alles niedermetzln was aufm mmo-markt ist....
super endcontent, pvp und das sonst was hats SICHER auch und ich denke mal sehr viele sind zufrieden damit


----------



## Roy1971 (19. Juni 2008)

Doboss schrieb:


> Wie man sieht haben es die Softwareschmieden geschafft.
> Durch  wiederholtes veröffentlichen von verbuggten Spielen findet der Spieler das jetzt ganz normal.
> In einem Forum gibts nur subjektive Meinungen.Deswegen gibts überhaupt eins.
> Jeder darf eine Meinung haben,denn für Meinungen gibts keine Qualitätsstandards.
> ...



Ich habe mit keine Silbe geschrieben, dass es ok ist, ein verbuggtes Spiel auf den Markt zu bringen.... Fakt ist nur, und das habe ich auch in meinem Beitrag wohl mehr als deutlich zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass hier bezgl. der Bugs einfach übertrieben wird.... Es wird hier soweit übertrieben, dass hier vergleiche zu anderen MMORPG´s gezogen werden, die ja angeblich so bugfrei seien..... aber objektiv gesehen nicht bugfrei sind.....!!! Nochmal, ich habe jetzt AoC einige Wochen gespielt und mir sind die Bugs auch aufgefallen.... aber, diese Bugs kamen wirklich nicht häufig vor. Und das an den Bug´s gearbeitet wird, sieht ja auch jeder. Gut, jetzt wird wieder eingeworfen, dass Bug´s zwar bearbeitet werden aber beim patchen entweder neue Bugs auftreten oder die Bugs nicht so erledigt werden, wie Spieler X oder Spieler Y das gern hätte. Man, solche Threats habe ich auch schon zu hauf gelesen... über Klassenblancen, über grundlegende Spieländerung, übers PvP ect..... ratet mal wo... im WoW-Forum.... jau, auch da is nicht alles so, wie die User es gern hätten.... aber wie will man auch eine so große Menge an Spielern zufrieden stellen... Allen kann man es nie Recht machen.  (Sorry, ich wollte eigentlich nicht den direkten Vergleich mit anderen Spielen ziehen, aber manchmal läßt es sich einfach nicht vermeiden)

Sicher darf jeder eine Meinung haben und diese auch mitteilen..... was den Qualitätsstandard angeht, so kann ich aber bei einigen Beiträgen keine Meinungsäußerungen erkennen.... da gehts doch nur ums rumpöbeln... nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Es gibt schon verschiedene Arten, eine Meinung nach außen zu tragen.... und da sind einige Beiträge einfach unterste Schiene..........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich zitiere aus meinem Originalbeitrag:

Einige Beiträge a´la „AoC ist scheiße.. Meine Meinung danke“ oder „Geh zurück in Deinen WoW-Kindergarten“ sind so was von hochgeistige Ergüsse, die hier keiner braucht. Jeder kann seine Meinung sagen und auch irgendwie begründen….. aber der pöbelnde Mob soll draußen bleiben. Das hat mal gar nichts mit freier Meinungsäußerung zu tun….. 

Diese ganze Diskussion wird auf einem sehr „subjektivem“ Niveau geführt. Objektive Fakten (gerade wenn Vergleiche gezogen werden) bleiben außen vor. Und das nicht alles Gold ist, was glänzt, ist ja jedem klar... oder??? Das gilt für AoC aber auch für WoW und anderen MMORPG´s. Und wie ich in meinem etwas längerem Beitrag wohl schon dargestellt habe, haben alle Spiele Ihre Vor- und Nachteile... und entweder kann ich damit leben oder nicht...


----------



## fiducia (19. Juni 2008)

ich möchte an dieser stelle mal für roy1974 (guter artikel übrigens!) in die bresche springen:

der begriff der freien MEINUNGSÄUSSERUNG, ein in unseren grundrechten verankerten begriff, wird leider von der masse nur allzuoft böse missbraucht - denn man kann im grunde nur eine MEINUNG äussern (oder auch haben),wenn man sich vorher eine GEBILDET hat - das problem an der masse ist, dass sie diesen prozess der MEINUNGSBILDUNG einfach überspringt - wir sehen das leider allzu häufig, auch in der geschichte, wenn menschen stur und ohne zu denken irgendwelche schlagzeilen nachplappern wie dumme schafe und sich dann auch noch auf den umstand der freien MEINUNG berufen!

daher mein aufruf, leute, denkts a bisserl nach - kommts a bisserl raus aus eurer scheuklappenwelt und beurteilts SELBSTSTÄNDIG ohne schlagzeilen und propaganda - DANN wird man euch vielleicht zuhören und euch eventuell auch ernst nehmen 

in diesem sinne

der lurd


----------



## Churchak (19. Juni 2008)

zewa schrieb:


> ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass das Gerede von den beiden Clowns ja wohl keiner ernst nehemn wird



 das weniger .allerdings nehm ich das gerede von Gildis ernst die vor erscheinen von AoC absolute fanboys selbigen spiels warn,vor begeisterung sprühten und nun nach gespielten 40 leveln + einen eher erbost anknurrn als begeistert von AoC zu sprechen wenn man sie auf AoC anspricht und nein besagte gildis warn nie begeistert wow jünger bzw spieler  .....



Yaralin schrieb:


> also ein endgame muß sich erst einmal entwickeln? nenne mir ein, nur ein einziges mmorpg, das von anfang an allen das geboten hat, sei es endcontent,



 mag ja stimmen allerdings warn andere spiele klever genug die spielerichen hürden so hoch zu setzten das dieses manko ned 1 woche nach spielstart 70% + der spielerschaft selbigen spiels durch eigenes erleben deutlich bewust wurde .


----------



## Doboss (19. Juni 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> das weniger .allerdings nehm ich das gerede von Gildis ernst die vor erscheinen von AoC absolute fanboys selbigen spiels warn,vor begeisterung sprühten und nun nach gespielten 40 leveln + einen eher erbost anknurrn als begeistert von AoC zu sprechen wenn man sie auf AoC anspricht und nein besagte gildis warn nie begeistert wow jünger bzw spieler  .....
> 
> 
> 
> mag ja stimmen allerdings warn andere spiele klever genug die spielerichen hürden so hoch zu setzten das dieses manko ned 1 woche nach spielstart 70% + der spielerschaft selbigen spiels durch eigenes erleben deutlich bewust wurde .


Stimmt .
Die lvl ups gehn viel zu schnell.Man ist ja nach spätestens 6 wochen mit dem Spiel durch.
Allerdings würde die Motivationskurve vollends in den Keller rauschen wenn man das Leveln erschweren würde.
Denn das schnelle Leveln täuscht über vieles hinweg.


----------



## wtiger78 (19. Juni 2008)

Ich muss zugeben AoC erscheint mir immer positver.
Tag für Tag sind immer weniger Kiddis In WoW nun ahne ich schon wohin sie abgewandert sind.
Einfach nen Großen Bruder/Schwester überredet oder Die Eltern die keine anhnung haben von der aufschrift 18+ zum Geschäft geschickt und 
schon haben wir ruhe von denen in WoW.

Ne nun erlich Beide Games haben vorteile und nachteile was mit der zeit ausgemerzt werden
Bei WoW ist es halt zur zeit das das alles und jeder auf Wotlk wartet
Gut die Grafik ist auch schon angestaupt aber dafür mit Konstanten 40-60Fps
aber dazu werden ja AoC es auch mal schaffen hörte schon das manche auch schon solche werte für 1-3min hatten kann aber auh damit zusammen hängen 
das was hat man von nutzen wen der neue PCs mit SLI und Wasserkühlung ohne probs Vollste Grafik Zeigen könnte aber nur ne Latenz von 4k+ hat
kk dieses Prob hatten wir vor kurzen bei WoW auch und sie gaben zu das es Hardware Probs bei ihren server Gab

FC macht es sich leicht und sagen einfach wir können nichts dafür wir haben die Hardware aber die Telekom ist schuld darran 
aber im gegensatz scheiben wir da wir noch nicht annähernd die resurcen haben sind wir gezwungen die Gästebäse die jedem Spiel beiliegt als Anschauungsobjekt zu behalten bis wir euch genug geschrörpft haben und dann eventuel wen wir unsere Neuen Auto,Urlaube usw abbezahlt haben werden wir halt dann versuchen von Blizz wen sie ihre Server erneuern die alten zu kaufen damit wir dann billig euch mehr Resursen zu verfühgung stellen können ;-)

MFG Tiger

PS In diesen Text sind mit absicht 17schreibfehler viel spass bein Suchen


----------



## mantigore666 (19. Juni 2008)

mann mann mann....  wem das spiel nicht gefällt, soll es gefälligst löschen, was anderes spielen
und verdammt nochmal aus den aoc-foren rausbleiben....  denn von KREATIVER KRITIK lese
ich hier gar nix - es wird einfach nur dummgequatscht !

"auto wo der motor fehlt" ????  schuss nicht gehört ???? wenn schon, müsste es im vergleich heissen, dass
die ledersitz des fahrers noch nicht drin ist und er - ohgottohgott - vorerst auf nem stoffsitz fahren muss...

lasst uns doch einfach in ruhe spielen, macht nicht aus ner minderheit "forumsflamer" gleich "70 % aller spieler"
ingame kommen auf 2 flamer direkt das 10-fache an gegenargumenten !

ich kanns kaum erwarten, bis es endlich kostenpflichtig wird, dann bin ich die looser endlich los und kann das
spiel geniessen und an RICHTIGER stelle hinweise auf verbesserungswürdige dinge geben !


----------



## Des Teufels rechte Hand (19. Juni 2008)

Ich mag AoC. Eine Vielfältige Mixtur an Spielern aus verschiedenen MMOs. Wobei die WoWler (me to) den größter Schaden haben, weil diese sich an eine Art EGO-Dasein gewöhnt haben, was auf dauer nicht erträglich ist. Man bedenke, EGO ist das was man als Kleinstkind als 1. lernt. Fragt mal junge Eltern was die ersten abzugewöhnenden Talente eines Kindes sind.-->meins, ich will oder heule sonst.
In AoC gibs keine Repkosten. Also auch kein Gemecker und aber viele Helden, die das eine  oder andere durchaus ausprobieren. Ein wahrer Held stürtzt sich in den Untergang, und wenn er gut ist, überlebt er dies. Aber wenigstens versucht er es.
AoC is, was ihr gemeinsam draus macht. Und wenn ihr dies gemeinsam tut, ist bei fehlendem Endcontent irgendwann eben mal Schluss. Der Weg ist das Ziel, so wie immer im Leben. Leben heißt Veränderung (also auch Anpassung) aber auch den unvermeindlichen Tod.

Aber das geilst ist, daß AoC eine 1. ernstzunehmende Konkurrenz zu WoW ist und es deshalb diesen Threat gibt.

PS: die Kiddis hängen immernoch in WoW rum, war letzten Kara ( wollt mal raiden, warum weiss ich auch nicht)^^. Naja, die FL war auch so gut wie leer.


----------



## celion (19. Juni 2008)

Des schrieb:


> Aber das geilst ist, daß AoC eine 1. ernstzunehmende Konkurrenz zu WoW ist und es deshalb diesen Threat gibt.



Ich bin ein Erdling, und du?
Solche Threats gibts bei Hdro auch


----------



## Morwing (19. Juni 2008)

Man sollte das Forum für AOC auch 18+ machen, dann würde hier auch über das wesentliche diskutiert und diese ständig nervenden Kommentare ängstlicher Kinder die ihr WoW den Bach runterschwimmen sehen verstimmt in der  Masse der Fragen und Anregungen ZUM Spiel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ob hier oder Gamonia oder Funcom usw. .. in allen Foren ist es gleich. Man stellt ne Frage oder gibt ein Statement.. Schon sind die Flamer da und diskutieren dass mit WOW- Vergleichen.


Habe auch 3 jahre WOW gezockt  und werde meinen Zwerg nicht verkaufen, er Ruht! Aber das Leben geht weiter und man kann doch nicht ewig einer Sache nachtrauern.


----------



## wildshadow (20. Juni 2008)

da glauben echt welche das JEDER der aoc schlecht macht wow bis zum umfallen spielt und verteidigt
ich spiel wow seit nem jahr nich mehr...
und ich find aoc trotzdem von oben bis unten crap und dazu wurden schon genug gründe erwähnt


----------



## Theroas (20. Juni 2008)

Hallo Tikume,

wieso werden hier, in diesem letzten aller AoC Flame Threads, wahllos Postings gelöscht?
(Man lese sich das Thema dreimal durch - dabei KANN keine sinnvolle Diskussion entstehen)

Was ist also so schlimm daran, wenn ich den hier brennenden Quatsch als episch bezeichne?


Verwirrte Grüße,
Theroas


----------



## Roy1971 (20. Juni 2008)

fiducia schrieb:


> ich möchte an dieser stelle mal für roy1974 (guter artikel übrigens!) in die bresche springen:
> 
> der begriff der freien MEINUNGSÄUSSERUNG, ein in unseren grundrechten verankerten begriff, wird leider von der masse nur allzuoft böse missbraucht - denn man kann im grunde nur eine MEINUNG äussern (oder auch haben),wenn man sich vorher eine GEBILDET hat - das problem an der masse ist, dass sie diesen prozess der MEINUNGSBILDUNG einfach überspringt - wir sehen das leider allzu häufig, auch in der geschichte, wenn menschen stur und ohne zu denken irgendwelche schlagzeilen nachplappern wie dumme schafe und sich dann auch noch auf den umstand der freien MEINUNG berufen!
> 
> ...



Danke (habe mir auch sehr viel Mühe gegeben) und ich kann Dir auch nur beipflichtern.... ;-)


----------



## Sugandhalaya (20. Juni 2008)

Nur noch 29 Seiten? Und wer löscht hier wahllos und ohne ANgabe eines Grundes Posts? Tztztz, das nimmt ja schon Blizzard-Lokalisierungs-Forum-Ausmaße (schreibt das mal ohne Bindestriche) an.

Ich hab nur einen Kritikpunkt an AoC: Die Springanimation ist für den Anus! Muh!


----------



## Churchak (20. Juni 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> mann mann mann....  wem das spiel nicht gefällt, soll es gefälligst löschen, was anderes spielen
> und verdammt nochmal aus den aoc-foren rausbleiben....




puh du armer wirst doch ned etwa von FC vorm einlogen gezwungen Foren zu lesen und dann auch noch Freds wo man am namen schon erkennen kann das da wohl viel schmarn (oder auch ned) stehn wird ? naja mein beileid haste schon mal deswegen armes tutut du  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (20. Juni 2008)

Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> Nur noch 29 Seiten? Und wer löscht hier wahllos und ohne ANgabe eines Grundes Posts? Tztztz, das nimmt ja schon Blizzard-Lokalisierungs-Forum-Ausmaße (schreibt das mal ohne Bindestriche) an.



Entweder ich lösche den dicksten Mist (und davon war hier heute Morgen ne Menge) oder ich schliesse den Thread und alle heulen rum.


----------



## Sugandhalaya (20. Juni 2008)

Vom Unterhaltungswert her ist der Thread Gold wert, vom Niveau her sollte man sowas verbieten :-D


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Juni 2008)

Das Problem ist glaub auch einfach das viele Tatsachen, wie es in einer Diskusion so üblich ist, für die eigene Meinung ausgelegt sind.
Beispiele gibts viele, z. B. diese ungerechtfertigten Banns - Entweder beruht dieser Punkt auf inkompetentes Halbwissen der Poster oder es ist einfach ein, schlechtes, Argument. Diese Banns waren temporär und dafür gedacht die Logs zu überprüfen um dem geschehen auf dem Grund zu gehen - die Banns wurden nach 3-4 Tagen wieder aufgehoben.. natürlich nur sofern es sich nicht um ein wirkliches vergehen handelte. An der Stelle sollte man vielleicht erwähnen das der allzu perfekte MMO-Papa die selbe Kinderkrankheit hatte - auch dort wurden Leute aus den selben Gründen gebannt (der allzu beliebte WoW-Vergleich, ja hier ist er und zwar mit einem Punkt den man durchaus zum vergleichen nutzen kann).

Dazu, lol, die Meinung von Gamestar, sorry lol? Ja, lol! Lasst euch von der Überschrift nicht direkt abschrecken, das ist einer der wenigen Berichte von Olnigg der mal ein wenig über die Spielezeitschriften (speziell die für alle Genres) sagt. http://www.olnigg.de/jahr2007/olg136.htm


----------



## Bighawk1974 (21. Juni 2008)

Von mir aus könnte man diesen Thread schließen, denn er bringt nichts neues mehr. Die Diskussion hier ist schon langsam aus dem Ruder gelaufen. Und welches Spiel besser ist WOW oder AOC muss jeder selber entscheiden. Das ist reine GESCHMACKSACHE. Ja und AOC hat Bugs, aber Blizz Fixt ja auch noch Bugs siehe die neuen PachtesNotes. Also kann keiner sagen das WOW Bugrei ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turican (22. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...




Hört sich für viele sicher überzogen an aber er hat vollkommen Recht.

Wow und AoC hat auch nichts mit Geschmack zu tun.
Dass wäre wie der Vergleich zweier Autos,dass eine verrostet,Motor stottert,nichts funktioniert(AoC) und das andere ist ne nagelneue S-Klasse(WoW).


----------



## Elowe (22. Juni 2008)

Ja meiner Meinung nach is das Spiel auch nur heftig gehypt worden! Als ich damals die Weltkarte gesehen hab, hab ich mich auf eine riesige Welt gefreut und was is davon da? Nichts die Welt ist so klein für ein mmorpg einfach lächerlich. Die Gebiete sind per Editor lieblos gestaltet, nichts besonderes zu entdecken. Und nur weil das Spiel an einigen Stellen optisch gut aus sieht, isses für mich noch lange kein gutes mmorpg. Aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden und wer mit dem Spiel glücklich wird....


----------



## Pyrodimi (22. Juni 2008)

Oh mann.. ich erinnere mich an das WoW Relaise.....was hättest du wohl damals geschrieben? Ich muss sagen WoW is einfach schlecht? total verbugt keine Klassenbalance...auweh junge bitte wirf deinen PC aus dem Fenster den unter diesen Vorrausetzungen wirst wohl nur mit Tetris glücklich....
Also ich sags ehrlich seid ich AoC spiel is Lotro und WoW für mich gestorben. Geniales Gameplay spannende da aktive Kämpfe sogar das sterben stört mich nicht da mangelnde Repkosten,Geistgestalten ewige anreisewege zur Leiche und übertriebene Todesmali die zugegeben häufigen Tode nicht zur Frustpartie machen. Ich freu mich auf jeden Patch und hoffe das Kinder wie du weiter bei WoW bleiben und die dortigen Foren mit hirnlosen Müll flamen
BEI CROM!! ICH WERDE MET AUS DEINEN SCHÄDEL SAUFEN!!!


----------



## El_Casio (22. Juni 2008)

Für mich ist AoC mittlerweile ein weiteres GuildWars.

Es ist nett und hübsch und es wird seine Fangemeinde haben ... aber es ist nicht "episch".
Wie GuildWars halt.

Die, die hier rumjammern (wie ich, hehe), sollten einfach akzeptieren, das dieser Hut nicht zu ihnen passt und dass sie €80,- in die Tonne gekloppt haben. Was solls.

RotLK wird etwas Freude bringen,  aber das Problem bleibt: Es gibt keinen wirklichen genialen mmorpg-Nachfolger für WoW. Mit Nachfolger meine ich auf keinen Fall, dass es sich schon wieder um ein Fantasy-Szenario handeln soll. Neee, ich könnte mir auch prima ein GTA- oder Bladerunner-Szenario oder ähnliches vorstellen. Wichtig ist nur diese stimmungsvolle gigantische Welt, in die man eintauchen kann. Und dahinter muss halt immer eine gigantische Firma mit gigantisch Kohle stehen. Und da sehe ich im Moment nichts. 
Nichtmal eine Ankündigung, Mist.


----------



## xonorg (22. Juni 2008)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> BEI CROM!! ICH WERDE MET AUS DEINEN SCHÄDEL SAUFEN!!!



So is' recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (22. Juni 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Hört sich für viele sicher überzogen an aber er hat vollkommen Recht.
> 
> Wow und AoC hat auch nichts mit Geschmack zu tun.
> Dass wäre wie der Vergleich zweier Autos,dass eine verrostet,Motor stottert,nichts funktioniert(AoC) und das andere ist ne nagelneue S-Klasse(WoW).



Eher einen Fabrikneuen Prototypen mit haufenweise fehlern, oder den schon 3 Jahre lang gepimpten Neuwagen, AoC hat das zeug dazu gut zu werden, es braucht halt bloß eine weile, WoW hatte am anfang auch noch kaum Endcontend (nur Onyxia und MC) Düsterbruch war noch nicht drinn, vom PvP system war nur die Option enthalten andere Spieler anzugreifen.

Jammern könnt ihr in 3-4 Monaten wenn sich nichts geändert hat, dann hab ihr grund dazu, ansonsten wundert es mich immer wieder wie leute Versuchen ein Spiel Version 1.01 mit einem Spiel Version 2.4.2 zu vergleichen das schon 3 Jahre zum optimieren hatte.

Ich bin mir sicher bei einem unerfahrenen Boxer der erst seid 1 Monat im Profiring kämpft und dem Titelverteidiger seid 3 Jahren setzt ihr auch alle auf den neuen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamstax (22. Juni 2008)

das problem bei den ganzen vollpfosten die sich komplett auf der meckern und flamen beshcäftigen ist, dass sie alles am liebsten schon gestern haben wollen und zwar perfekt und umwerfend.

und dafür bin ich AoC dankbar. Das genau diese Spieler AoC wieder verlassen und die Leute, welche den Werdegang eines MMO's verstehen, ihre Ruhe davor haben.

Es macht mich langsam müde und traurig, ständig zu meine posts zu wiederholen auf sinnlose posts.

zeigt mir nur ein spiel das beim release perfekt war ausser tetris. dann könnte ihr parallelen ziehen und meckern.


----------



## jack159 (22. Juni 2008)

Mal eine Frage von einem Nicht AoC Spieler:

Wenn die ganzen Bugs gefixt wären und der versprochene Content vollständig nachgereicht worden wäre, wäre AoC dann ein wirklicher Konkurrent zu WoW? Seht ihr alle wirklich soviel Potential in AoC?
Wenn ihr euch in AoC einloggt, habt ihr dann auch ungefähr das selbe Gefühl, als wenn ihr euch in WoW eingeloggt habt? Oder denkt ihr "Och nee nicht schon wieder das und das"(Ich rede nicht von Bugs und fehlendem Content).

Macht AoC vom spierischem her richtig Spaß? Oder würdet ihr AoC eher als 0815 MMORPG abstempeln, welches in ein paar Monaten zwar seine kleine Fanbase aufgebaut hat, aber es nicht weiter bringen wird?


----------



## Jinntao (22. Juni 2008)

@ Jack: Gottseidank habe ich nicht das gleiche Gefühl wie beim Einloggen in WoW. Zuletzt war ich dabei meinen 5ten Charakter hochzulevelen, hatte eine genaue ToDo-Liste im Kopf was ich in der Session zu erledigen habe, ich wusste wo ichs zu erledigen habe und ich wusste wie alles aussehen und ablaufen wird. Sprich: Die totale Routine, anders ausgedrückt, Langeweile. AoC bzw. irgendein anderes gutes MMO ist erstmal natürlich neu und unbekannt, schon das alleine Grund genug um es zu spielen. 

Wäre alles so wahnsinnig verbuggt wies hier teilweise dargestellt würde, wäre ich schnell frustriert und würde es nicht weiter zocken. Aber so ist es nicht. Ich erlebe zwar im Schnitt alle 3 Stunden einen Bug, aber das sind marginale Sachen, die mich im Spielfluß selten stören. Ab und zu nur passiert was gröberes, wie der Gruppenbug, wo einer nicht leaven kann und wir die Gruppe nicht voll kriegen. Aber das ist selten. Fehlender Content ist mir auch nicht aufgefallen. Kalr, ich hab auch vom mangelhaftenden PvP gehört. Aber ich spiele das Spiel eher langsam, 2 Stunden täglich im Schnitt, mehr Zeit habe ich nicht und so fehlte mir bisher auch nichts.

Und zuletzt ist AoC nicht irgendein MMO, sondern etwas absolut eigenständiges, mich hats sofort süchtig gemacht, alle Spielmechanismen greifen. Für mich hats alles was ich von einem guten MMO erwarte. Ich schätze das AoC längerfristig an der Spitze bleibt. Ein letztes Wort zu WoW: Auch ohne AoC ist WoW für mich tot, es sieht scheiße aus, es ist durchgenudelt wie sonst was und bietet keine Überraschung. Wenn ich Lich King-Screenshots ansehe, grausts mich, nichtmals umsonst würde ich  meine Zeit dafür wieder hergeben.


----------



## Netskater (22. Juni 2008)

Jinntao schrieb:


> @ Jack: Gottseidank habe ich nicht das gleiche Gefühl wie beim Einloggen in WoW. Zuletzt war ich dabei meinen 5ten Charakter hochzulevelen, hatte eine genaue ToDo-Liste im Kopf was ich in der Session zu erledigen habe, ich wusste wo ichs zu erledigen habe und ich wusste wie alles aussehen und ablaufen wird. Sprich: Die totale Routine, anders ausgedrückt, Langeweile. AoC bzw. irgendein anderes gutes MMO ist erstmal natürlich neu und unbekannt, schon das alleine Grund genug um es zu spielen.
> 
> Wäre alles so wahnsinnig verbuggt wies hier teilweise dargestellt würde, wäre ich schnell frustriert und würde es nicht weiter zocken. Aber so ist es nicht. Ich erlebe zwar im Schnitt alle 3 Stunden einen Bug, aber das sind marginale Sachen, die mich im Spielfluß selten stören. Ab und zu nur passiert was gröberes, wie der Gruppenbug, wo einer nicht leaven kann und wir die Gruppe nicht voll kriegen. Aber das ist selten. Fehlender Content ist mir auch nicht aufgefallen. Kalr, ich hab auch vom mangelhaftenden PvP gehört. Aber ich spiele das Spiel eher langsam, 2 Stunden täglich im Schnitt, mehr Zeit habe ich nicht und so fehlte mir bisher auch nichts.
> 
> Und zuletzt ist AoC nicht irgendein MMO, sondern etwas absolut eigenständiges, mich hats sofort süchtig gemacht, alle Spielmechanismen greifen. Für mich hats alles was ich von einem guten MMO erwarte. Ich schätze das AoC längerfristig an der Spitze bleibt. Ein letztes Wort zu WoW: Auch ohne AoC ist WoW für mich tot, es sieht scheiße aus, es ist durchgenudelt wie sonst was und bietet keine Überraschung. Wenn ich Lich King-Screenshots ansehe, grausts mich, nichtmals umsonst würde ich  meine Zeit dafür wieder hergeben.



> Zuletzt war ich dabei meinen 5ten Charakter hochzulevelen,
Wenn Du AoC spielen genauso wie mit WoW übertreibt, hängt dir AoC sicherlich schneller aus dem Hals

>schätze das AoC längerfristig an der Spitze bleibt
Da werden die Server grade LEER^ - es war nie an der Spitze, und jedes unfertige Programm wird die Massenzahl an Fans
auf ewig vergraulen. Es kommt also auch nie mehr an der Spitze - weil die meisten halt lieber ein neues MMORPG testen
als den gleichen Fehler zweimal zu machen. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.

Das einige AoC trotzdem weiterspielen ist durchaus bekannt aus allen anderen MMORPGs.


----------



## Jinntao (22. Juni 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> > Zuletzt war ich dabei meinen 5ten Charakter hochzulevelen,
> Wenn Du AoC spielen genauso wie mit WoW übertreibt, hängt dir AoC sicherlich schneller aus dem Hals


Woher willst du das wissen? Wie ich oben geschrieben habe, hängt es von der Spielmechanik ab, ob ich ein Spiel mag oder nicht. Und genau die finde ich bei AoC absolut super. Das kannst du mir kaum in Abrede stellen. Mal abgesehen davon dass 4 LvL 70er in 3 Jahren Spielzeit etwa einer Spielstunde pro Tag entsprechen..


Netskater schrieb:


> >schätze das AoC längerfristig an der Spitze bleibt
> Da werden die Server grade LEER^ -



Woher weißt du das wiederrum? Mir begegnen in jedem Gebiet mehr Spieler als in jedem Startgebiet von WoW.


Netskater schrieb:


> es war nie an der Spitze, und jedes unfertige Programm wird die Massenzahl an Fans
> auf ewig vergraulen. Es kommt also auch nie mehr an der Spitze - weil die meisten halt lieber ein neues MMORPG testen
> als den gleichen Fehler zweimal zu machen. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.
> 
> Das einige AoC trotzdem weiterspielen ist durchaus bekannt aus allen anderen MMORPGs.



Ach nein? Laut den großen Martforschungsinstituten, z.B. media control, gamebiz.de, gamingo.de, gamesmarkt.de IST AoC an der Spitze. Mit weit höheren Verkauszahlen als WoW sie damals hatte - trotz massiv mehr Vorbestellungen die es damals hatte.

Wenn du auch nur kurz in die vielen Spamthreads dies auf buffed.de gibt reinliest, wird dir auffallen, dass die allergrößte Mehrheit der Leute die AoC auch selbst haben, das Spiel gut finden. Flames und Spames kommen von jenen, die das Spiel zumindestens nicht ersichtlich- haben. 

Aber was rede ich, du weißt wahrscheinlich auch dann noch alles besser, wenn man dir dein Zimmer mit Statistiken tapeziert hat.


----------



## Sugandhalaya (22. Juni 2008)

Jinntao, den Netskater musst du nicht beachten. Der ist nur da, um grundsätzlich was dagegen zu haben. Keine Argumente, aber erstmal dagegen! Kurioserweise mag er angeblich nichtmal WoW. Ja, schon ein Kuriosum, unser Netskaterchen!


----------



## Netskater (22. Juni 2008)

>Martforschungsinstituten, 

Wenns nach denen ging, dürfte ich nur Addias oder Nike Turnschuhe tragen.

Nimm einfach die Saturn Charts, Mass Effect schon lange auf Platz 1.


----------



## Donmo (22. Juni 2008)

Ich hab diesen Blödsinn hier schon 30 Seiten lang verfolgt und mich teilweise doch sehr gewundert über Leute, die das Spiel zur Sau machen und es scheinbar noch nie gespielt haben. Aber jetzt habe ich mich hier angemeldet um auf das folgende zu antworten:



Elowe schrieb:


> Ja meiner Meinung nach is das Spiel auch nur heftig gehypt worden! Als ich damals die Weltkarte gesehen hab, hab ich mich auf eine riesige Welt gefreut und was is davon da? Nichts die Welt ist so klein für ein mmorpg einfach lächerlich. Die Gebiete sind per Editor lieblos gestaltet, nichts besonderes zu entdecken. Und nur weil das Spiel an einigen Stellen optisch gut aus sieht, isses für mich noch lange kein gutes mmorpg. Aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden und wer mit dem Spiel glücklich wird....


Erstmal muss ich dir zustimmen, das Spiel wurde wirklich gehypt, und ich bin auch der Meinung, dass es bei weitem nicht alle Versprechen gehalten hat, aber wie blind bist du bitte durch die Welt gelaufen, wenn du meinst, die Gebiete wären lieblos gestaltet? Hast du dir schonmal [topic="46764"]hier[/topic] ein paar Screenshots angeschaut? Und das ist noch lange nicht alles...
Dann sagst du noch, du hättest die Weltkarte gesehen und bist jetzt über die kleine Welt enttäuscht. Wie hättest du das Problem denn bitte gelöst, wenn du durch die Buchvorlage die Welt Hyboria gegeben hast und in dieser Welt ein Kontinent wirklich die Größe eines Kontinents hat? In WoW sind die Eastern Kingdoms und Kalimdor auch Kontinenten, haben aber letztenendes die Größe von Inseln. Außerdem werden ja noch Gebiete nachgepatcht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Netskater: Bitte versuch doch nicht immer, durch dein psyeudo-intellektuelles Getue hier das Spiel schlechtzumachen. Wir wissen mittlerweile, dass es dir nicht gefällt und wir wissen auch über die Bugs und den Kundenservice bescheid. Danke.


----------



## Raven_Lord (22. Juni 2008)

Donmo schrieb:


> Ich hab diesen Blödsinn hier schon 30 Seiten lang verfolgt und mich teilweise doch sehr gewundert über Leute, die das Spiel zur Sau machen und es scheinbar noch nie gespielt haben. Aber jetzt habe ich mich hier angemeldet um auf das folgende zu antworten:
> 
> 
> Erstmal muss ich dir zustimmen, das Spiel wurde wirklich gehypt, und ich bin auch der Meinung, dass es bei weitem nicht alle Versprechen gehalten hat, aber wie blind bist du bitte durch die Welt gelaufen, wenn du meinst, die Gebiete wären lieblos gestaltet? Hast du dir schonmal [topic="46764"]hier[/topic] ein paar Screenshots angeschaut? Und das ist noch lange nicht alles...
> ...




/sign

http://my.buffed.de/user/232728/blog_detail?blogID=3644386

Das nennst du lieblos gestaltet? 
Also wer an der Grafik und der Atmosphähre von Age of Conan zweifelt der hat 0 Ahnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bitte setzt keine falschen Gerüchte in die Welt..... .

Mal sehen wie viele Seiten das hier noch geht  ^^


----------



## Brahl (23. Juni 2008)

Ich beachte die Flames von wegen "Scheiß Graphik", "miese Optik", "WoW sieht geiler aus" ... usw gar nicht mehr.
Die sind doch alle nur neidisch weil die sich keine NV9800GTX/Radeon3850 leisten können bzw. weil die Eltern gesagt haben:
"Jaust/Mädel, werd erst mal 18 Jahre, dann kannst du das Spiel kaufen..!" (ja, so was gibt es tatsächlich.. )

Was die anderen Klamotten angeht:
Fehlender Content? O.K., kann ich bestätigen. Hänge gerade auf Level 54 und grinde bzw. Level mein Crafting.

Bugs? Kleinigkeiten.. die schlimmsten sind ausgemerzt. Was jetzt noch an Bugs vorhanden ist, das 
sind keine Systemkritischen Fehler. Die stehen auf einer Liste und man abrbeitet sie nach und nach ab.

Atmosphäre? Umwerfend. Hab mich gleich wohl gefühlt.

Kampfsystem? Ist was anderes als das anklicken von den Spezialmoves in WoW. 
Ich aktiviere eine Kombo, führe die dazu benötigen Angriffe aus und dann wird der Spezialangriff ausgeführt.
Ich bin also aktiv im Kampfgeschehen drin und habe volle Kontrolle über 
meinen Char. Drücke ich nix, bleibt er stehen und macht nix.

Meine Meinung:
AoC ist noch nicht richtig fertig, aber vergleiche mit Gothik 3 ziehen, wie hier geschehen, das finde ich übertrieben.
Das Game mit WoW zu vergleichen ist ungefähr genau so wie schon andernorts erwähnt.
Auf der einen Seite ein 3 Jahre alter Serienwagen, bei dem die Kinderkrankheiten 
ausgemerzt sind und die Tuner lange Zeit hatten das Auto zu pimpen.
(AddOn's z.B., möchte nicht wissen wie die Leute in WoW abkacken wenn 
keine AddOn's mehr in WoW genutzt werden können.)
Auf der anderen Seite ein Neuwagen, der zwar technisch auf der Höhe ist, aber noch 
einige Kinderkrankheiten hat, die in den Werkstätten kostenlos ausgebessert werden.


----------



## reappy (23. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.)


Mir sind im spiel erst eine hand voll Bugs begegned die in Summer eigentlich der rede nicht wert sind, ka ob du irgendwie pech hast aber die Bug dichte die du beschreibst kann ich beim besten willen nicht finden.



Nemth schrieb:


> 2. Schlechter Support, hohe pings,  das nicht veröffentlichen von patchnotes, Deutsch und englisch vermischt sich
> bei dialogen ständig...


Support habe ich bis jetzt keinen gebraucht da bei mir alles reibungslos funktioniert hat also "no commend"
hohe ping: in AoC hab ich durchgehend 60 - 110 ms in Wow 80 - 250 ms  sollte aber keins der spiele anklagen da pings immer subjektiv sind und mehr vom eigenen System und der eigenen Internetverbindung abhängen als vom Spiel. An Denglisch kannst dich schon mal gewöhnen das war noch bei jedem mmo am anfang so und wird es wahrscheindlich auch immer sein.



Nemth schrieb:


> 3. ab level 50 bis 60 gibt es sogut wie keine quests mehr, HALLO!!!


Bevor mit Patch 2.x.x In wow das "schnell" -lvln eigeführt wurde war ca. bei 50-55 schluß mit den Quests. Pre BC war das kein problem weil es in dem lvl bereich brd usw. gab post BC gabs bis zum "schnell" -lvl patch wirklich arge probleme (und das über 2 JAHRE nach release).




Nemth schrieb:


> 4. über das Chaos bein EA brauchen wir garnicht zu reden....


Willst lieber über das Release Chaos des Branchen führers beim BC addon reden? Stichworte: Kaputte CD´s, nicht funktionierente Key´s, Nicht freischaltbare CE (lösung nur per Post an Blizz....)




Nemth schrieb:


> 5. ein "neues und inovatives Kampfsystem" kann nicht über ein schlechtes Spiel hinweg motivieren...


Das Kampfsystem artet bei mir in 3-Button smash aus (ein klein wenig übertrieben, aber auf dauer is es meiner meinung nach egal ob ich in wow hotkeys hämmere oder oder hier die Tasten 1-3)....





Nemth schrieb:


> 6. hohe versprechungen die nicht im ansatz gehalten wurden...



Ja die messlatte wurde deutlich zu hoch angesetzt so das viele erwartungen einfach zu hoch waren (ich hab mir auch mehr erwartet, ich weis zwar nicht was fehlt, aber ich hab mir definitiv mehr erwartet)



Nemth schrieb:


> 7. zu unrecht ausgesprochene Banns.........LOL



Da is FC nicht die erste Firma und sicherlich auch nicht die letzte Firma die sowas macht.



Nemth schrieb:


> Ich höre schon die ganzen leute schreien die AoC für gut empfinden aber mal im Ernst, ich fühle mich von Funcom total verarscht, und zwischen gut gemeint und gut gemacht klafft eine extrem große lücke, keinen cent bekommt Funcom mehr von mir.............



Ich fühle mich zwar nicht direkt verarscht, habe mein abo aber im probemonat geküntigt und komm zu dem Fazit das es für mich hinausgeworfenes Geld war und das ich mit Warhammer bis 1 Monat nach dem release mit dem Kauf warte.


Fazit: Das spiel hat ne hammer Grafik, aber den spassfaktor muss jeder für sich selbst beurteilen den der ist nunmal das wichtigste (auch wichtiger als Blut und Grafik).


lg

reappy


----------



## Tikume (23. Juni 2008)

Der nächste der hier mit sinnlos Posts farmt bekommt einen Verwarnung. Wenn ihr nichts zu sagen habt: Lasst es einfach.
Und wenn sich hier jemand nochmal auskotzen will dann lasst ihn eben.


----------



## Rasvan (23. Juni 2008)

Brahl schrieb:


> Ich beachte die Flames von wegen "Scheiß Graphik", "miese Optik", "WoW sieht geiler aus" ... usw gar nicht mehr.
> Die sind doch alle nur neidisch weil die sich keine NV9800GTX/Radeon3850 leisten können bzw. weil die Eltern gesagt haben:
> "Jaust/Mädel, werd erst mal 18 Jahre, dann kannst du das Spiel kaufen..!"




Ich sag ja wirklich nicht allzuviel zu diesem Thema. Allerdings solche Gestalten wie Du hier, mal ehrlich: die bringen mich zur Weißglut. Die ersten paar Sätze verleiten mich zur Mutmaßung, dass Du noch relativ jung bist. 
Zumindest scheinst Du aber jemand zu sein , dem Mami und Papi alles in den Ar.sch blasen, denn mir scheint, Du hast noch nich wirklich lernen müssen, die täglichen lebenskosten allein zu bestreiten. Wäre es anders , wäre der Satz "Die sind doch alle nur neidisch weil die sich keine NV9800GTX/Radeon3850 leisten können " so nicht gefallen. Dachte, das Spiel wäre ab 18. Aber offenbar schützt das vor jugendlichem Übermut nicht.Oder sollte ich sagen Dummheit?

Du bist echt armseelig. Wer mit materiellen Dingen herumprollt wie Du und anderen Neid vorhält, also so Typen kotzen mich ernsthaft an.

Sollte das ein Versuch sein, Leute mit anderen Meinungen als die Deine herabzusetzen, würde ich erst noch was essen, damit ichs richtig heraus würgen kann.

Fakt ist, das Spiel ist nicht jedermanns Sache. Es wurde mehr gelobt im Vorfeld als es halten kann. Ich persönlich habs paar Tage gespielt. Es war nicht besser oder schlechter als ähnliche auf dem Markt etablierte Games wie Guildwars, DaoC, WoW. Grafische Unterschiede allein reissen es nämlich nicht. Obwohl sie schon gravierend sind. In Sachen Quests liegt AoC in meinen Augen ganz weit hinten. Ich bevorzuge da eben doch ausgereiftere Sachen und keine (Vergleich) Autos ohne Sitze und Rückleuchten.

Aber, ich hoffe, so Typen wie Du fallen eines Tages mit ihrer Überheblichkeit und Herumprollerei mal richtig auf die Fresse.


----------



## Brahl (24. Juni 2008)

Rasvan schrieb:


> Ich sag ja wirklich nicht allzuviel zu diesem Thema. Allerdings solche Gestalten wie Du hier, mal ehrlich: die bringen mich zur Weißglut. Die ersten paar Sätze verleiten mich zur Mutmaßung, dass Du noch relativ jung bist.
> Zumindest scheinst Du aber jemand zu sein , dem Mami und Papi alles in den Ar.sch blasen, denn mir scheint, Du hast noch nich wirklich lernen müssen, die täglichen lebenskosten allein zu bestreiten. Wäre es anders , wäre der Satz "Die sind doch alle nur neidisch weil die sich keine NV9800GTX/Radeon3850 leisten können " so nicht gefallen. Dachte, das Spiel wäre ab 18. Aber offenbar schützt das vor jugendlichem Übermut nicht.Oder sollte ich sagen Dummheit?
> 
> Du bist echt armseelig. Wer mit materiellen Dingen herumprollt wie Du und anderen Neid vorhält, also so Typen kotzen mich ernsthaft an.
> ...



Falsch gemutmaßt.... 
Zu meiner Person:
35 Jahre alt, verheiratet, 2 Kinder (2,5 + 8 Jahre), arbeite auf einem Zementwerk im Schichtdienst.
Ich selbst bin der älteste von 3 Kindern, und meine Eltern haben mir höchsten den Ar*** versohlt wenn ich zu Hohe Forderungen hatte.
Im Gegenteil: Da unser Geld knapp war hatten meine Eltern damals Heimarbeit angenommen, und wir Kinder mussten da mit anpacken.
Als ich 9 Jahre war konnte meine Mutter nach einem Autounfall den Haushalt nicht mehr allein schaffen. 
Ihre Knochen waren kaputt und ich musste neben Schule und Heimarbeit auch noch im Haushalt mit anpacken.

Meinen Commodore 128, den ich mit 12 o. 13 Jahren mal zu Weihnachten bekam, den musste ich selbst zur Hälfte mit bezahlen... 
Ich musste verdammt Früh lernen: Das Leben ist kein Zuckerschlecken und wenn du was willst, dann arbeite dafür. 

Gehen euch Anti-AoC'ler langsam die Argument aus das ihr jetzt Anfangen müsst die Pro-AoC-Fraktion persönlich anzugreifen?


----------



## sTereoType (24. Juni 2008)

Brahl schrieb:


> Falsch gemutmaßt....
> Zu meiner Person:
> 35 Jahre alt, verheiratet, 2 Kinder (2,5 + 8 Jahre), arbeite auf einem Zementwerk im Schichtdienst.
> Ich selbst bin der älteste von 3 Kindern, und meine Eltern haben mir höchsten den Ar*** versohlt wenn ich zu Hohe Forderungen hatte.
> ...


das man selber für ein spiel ein nahezu neues system kauft kann man nicht von jedem erwarten und 1000€ sind auch in einer familie wo beide arbeiten keine kleinigkeit. das du es trotzdem machst ist ja toll aber kein grund andere in dem sinne als neider zu beschimpfen weil ihr system nicht so gut ist und nicht leisten können. und deswegen stimme ich der grundaussage von rasvan zu.


----------



## Netskater (24. Juni 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das man selber für ein spiel ein nahezu neues system kauft kann man nicht von jedem erwarten und 1000&#8364; sind auch in einer familie wo beide arbeiten keine kleinigkeit. das du es trotzdem machst ist ja toll aber kein grund andere in dem sinne als neider zu beschimpfen weil ihr system nicht so gut ist und nicht leisten können. und deswegen stimme ich der grundaussage von rasvan zu.



Ich halts eh übertrieben, sollte das Spiel wirklich auf X-Box erscheinen - ist es wenigsten schon mal ausgiebig getestet und
die X-Box oder Pc-Hardware ist bis dahin wesendlich preiswerter.

>Gehen euch Anti-AoC'ler langsam die Argument aus das ihr jetzt Anfangen müsst die Pro-AoC-Fraktion persönlich anzugreifen? 

Wohl kaum, die Pro-AoC Fraktion griff wie bereits im Spiel oder mich hier mit Worten "verpiss dich" jedenfalls mich zuerst an bzw. regelmäßig zuerst an.

Was mich in diesem Zusammenhang beschäftigt, wohl Deutschlands Computerspiel Satirest Nr.1 ist auf buffed leise geworden oder? Zumindest weiß ich grade mal garnicht wie ich das ganze deuten soll. 

http://olnigg.de/news/?p=109#comment-4281

Er schreibt irgendwie kein Nörgelork mehr in Zusammenhang mit AoC - glaube er hat Hellgate ect auch net gelobt - hier gibts nunmal Threas wie AoC einfach schlecht, das Thema kann er so auch nicht 100 prozentig verfehlt haben -ev. kann mir das mal einer aufschlüsseln. Danke dafür.

---
Hab grade was gefunden ...was ich direkt verstehen kann:
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/spielzeug/0...,561478,00.html

Ich meine...theoritisch könnten dann Nörgelthreads entstehen.. - da die Masse kein echtes Vorwarnsignal mehr hat. 

Aber das ist hier doch kein Nörgelthread oder? Sieht doch nach einen Thread aus wo die Kundschaft XY allerbestens informiert wurde.


----------



## Salute (24. Juni 2008)

Brahl schrieb:


> *Falsch gemutmaßt.... *
> Zu meiner Person:
> 35 Jahre alt, verheiratet, 2 Kinder (2,5 + 8 Jahre), arbeite auf einem Zementwerk im Schichtdienst.
> Ich selbst bin der älteste von 3 Kindern, und meine Eltern haben mir höchsten den Ar*** versohlt wenn ich zu Hohe Forderungen hatte.
> ...




Nein richtig. Da wie schon erwähnt die Kernsaussage 100%ig zutraf und dass Rasvan letzendlich richtig lag, belegst du mit deiner Antwort.^^

Wie sind denn eigenlich die berittenen Kämpfe so zur Zeit? (Würde mich mal interresieren, da ich im moment nicht wirklich bock zu lvln hab um das selber heraus zu finden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

MfG


----------



## Chobe (24. Juni 2008)

Mich fesselt AoC seit der ersten Minute. Und es läuft seit der ersten Minute des Early Access ohne Lags, ohne Ruckler, seltenen OutOfMemoy Abstürzen. Das Kampfsystem macht SO einen Heidenspaß, da war WoW sofort gekündigt, die Grafik haut mich um, die Stimmung die sie vermittelt, ist wunderbar. Umso schöner kommt hinzu, daß sich viele RP'ler nach Hyborien aufgemacht, und der PVP Server wird diejenigen wieder verscheuchen, die ihr RP so sehr und zu 100% ernst spielen wollen, daß sie die Spielmechanik sogar völlig außen vor lassen.
Ich werde schön langsam leveln, weil ich von vornherein nicht erwartet habe, daß alles reibungslos sein wird, speziell am Levelcap ist immer erstmal nix los bei neuen Spielen, bzw. um die Probleme der niedrigen Level wird sich natürlich zuerst gekümmert.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Diskussion hier um Hardware und die verfügbaren Mittel finde ich lächerlich.
Es sollte einem klar sein, daß ein so neues Spiel, speziell ein MMORPG, daß ausnahmsweise mal den Stand der Technik VOLL ausreizt und nicht wie WoW bei Release schon veraltete Grafik nutzt, einen wirklich guten Rechner braucht. Damit meine ich keine 2000eur Maschine, sondern ein stimmige Hardware, deren Einzelteile nicht nur gut sein, sondern die auch aufeinander abgestimmt sein und harmonieren müssen. Bei AoC konnte ich bisher schööön feststellen, wie sich die technische Spreu vom Weizen trennt.

AoC ist schlecht. ja. Für jemand, der so schnell es geht 80 werden und "Endgame-Content" spielen will. Für jemand, der erwartet hat, von WoW einfach mal hopps umsteigen zu können. sowohl hardwaremässig als auch spieltechnisch. Und AoC ist schlecht für all diejenigen, die ein sauber laufendes Crysis automatisch als besten Beweis eines "Super Rechners" nehmen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## celion (24. Juni 2008)

reappy schrieb:


> Bevor mit Patch 2.x.x In wow das "schnell" -lvln eigeführt wurde war ca. bei 50-55 schluß mit den Quests. Pre BC war das kein problem weil es in dem lvl bereich brd usw. gab post BC gabs bis zum "schnell" -lvl patch wirklich arge probleme (und das über 2 JAHRE nach release).



Spiele schon seit dem ersten Tag, habe mehrere Twinks auf lvl 70 gebracht aber deine Aussage ist mir neu. Mir gingen die Quests nie aus

Ps: mußte den Text mehrmals lesen um ihn wirklich zu vertehen


----------



## celion (24. Juni 2008)

Chobe schrieb:


> Mich fesselt AoC seit der ersten Minute. Und es läuft seit der ersten Minute des Early Access ohne Lags, ohne Ruckler, seltenen OutOfMemoy Abstürzen. Das Kampfsystem macht SO einen Heidenspaß, da war WoW sofort gekündigt, die Grafik haut mich um, die Stimmung die sie vermittelt, ist wunderbar. Umso schöner kommt hinzu, daß sich viele RP'ler nach Hyborien aufgemacht, und der PVP Server wird diejenigen wieder verscheuchen, die ihr RP so sehr und zu 100% ernst spielen wollen, daß sie die Spielmechanik sogar völlig außen vor lassen.
> Ich werde schön langsam leveln, weil ich von vornherein nicht erwartet habe, daß alles reibungslos sein wird, speziell am Levelcap ist immer erstmal nix los bei neuen Spielen, bzw. um die Probleme der niedrigen Level wird sich natürlich zuerst gekümmert..
> 
> 
> ...




Bin mal gespannt was du machst wenn die grafik in ein paar monaten wieder veraltet ist.

Der WoW Grafikstiel bleibt über Jahre ansehnlich und ist eher nebensache. Bei AoC liegt das Hauptaugenmerk auf der Bombengrafik (realistisch) und wird auch aus diesem Grund schnell altern und viele die sich das AoC wegen der Grafik gekauft haben werden auch dann schnell wieder zu neuerem wechseln.

Wer Spiele wegen der Grafik spielt sollte lieber bei Ballerspiele bleiben


----------



## Churchak (24. Juni 2008)

Jinntao schrieb:


> Woher weißt du das wiederrum? Mir begegnen in jedem Gebiet mehr Spieler als in jedem Startgebiet von WoW.



süss einerseits willste ned das man AoC mit WoW vergleichst anderseits machst du es dann selber wenn es wieder ins argumentationsbild passt ^^



Jinntao schrieb:


> Ach nein? Laut den großen Martforschungsinstituten, z.B. media control, gamebiz.de, gamingo.de, gamesmarkt.de IST AoC an der Spitze. Mit weit höheren Verkauszahlen als WoW sie damals hatte - trotz massiv mehr Vorbestellungen die es damals hatte.



schön für das spiel !böse zungen behaupten nun allerding das da ned die verkaufszahlen sind, sondern das das die zahln der leute sind die das spiel nach dem probemonat wieder verlassen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grimmgork (24. Juni 2008)

Aoc ist eigentlich nicht schlecht, trotzdem finde ich hätte die grafik nicht  so im vordergrund stehen sollen bei funcom, lieber auf andere dinge das augenmerk richten.
/sign celio


----------



## Donmo (24. Juni 2008)

celion schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt was du machst wenn die grafik in ein paar monaten wieder veraltet ist.
> 
> Der WoW Grafikstiel bleibt über Jahre ansehnlich und ist eher nebensache. Bei AoC liegt das Hauptaugenmerk auf der Bombengrafik (realistisch) und wird auch aus diesem Grund schnell altern und viele die sich das AoC wegen der Grafik gekauft haben werden auch dann schnell wieder zu neuerem wechseln.
> 
> Wer Spiele wegen der Grafik spielt sollte lieber bei Ballerspiele bleiben



Geschmackssache! Die Grafik von WoW ist tatsächlich zeitlos, meiner Meinung nach aber zeitlos hässlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe vor WoW Guild Wars gespielt, und es war eine ganz schöne Umstellung von der Guild Wars zur WoW-Grafik. 
Die Age of Conan-Grafik gefällt mir sehr gut, auch wenn es teils sehr trist aussieht (grau, braun, grün). Vielleicht werden manche Grafikfetischisten auch beim nächstschöneren MMO umsteigen, aber ich denke doch, dass bei dem Großteil die Grafik nur ein Sahnehäubchen war (zumal viele die volle Grafikpracht noch nicht bewundern können). 
Das einzige, was mir dahingehend Sorgen macht, sind die Belagerungen, die wohl bis jetzt größtenteils Diashow waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## St1ck1e (24. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe heute meinen AoC Account eingefroren und warte jetzt mal ein paar Monate ab bevor ich nochmal in Hyboria vorbei schaue.

Ich finde es schade das es bei mir und meinem PC, der weit über den gewünschten Hardwareanforderungen liegt, sehr offt ruckelt. das minderte meinen Spielspass doch erheblich.

Also in diesem Sinne abwarten und Tee trinken.

Und zum Thema "schlecht" ich finde das kann man so nicht sagen. Vielleicht noch nicht ganz den Bedürfnissen und Hardwarekomponenten angepasst. Ich bin mir sicher das hier in naher Zukunft noch starke Sprünge zu sehen sind.


----------



## celion (24. Juni 2008)

Jinntao schrieb:


> Woher weißt du das wiederrum? Mir begegnen in jedem Gebiet mehr Spieler als in jedem Startgebiet von WoW.
> 
> 
> Ach nein? Laut den großen Martforschungsinstituten, z.B. media control, gamebiz.de, gamingo.de, gamesmarkt.de IST AoC an der Spitze. Mit weit höheren Verkauszahlen als WoW sie damals hatte - trotz massiv mehr Vorbestellungen die es damals hatte.




1. Weil die meisten Endcontend spielen (bei Aoc so gut wie nicht vorhanden)

2. Waren es weniger vorbestellungen (Aoc hält derzeit den Rekort). Wow hat die MMO erst massentauglich gemacht und daher wußten die meisten zu release von Wow nicht einmal wie man Onlinerollenspiel schreibt. Von daher......

denken hilft manchmal......klingt komisch, ist aber so


----------



## celion (24. Juni 2008)

Donmo schrieb:


> Geschmackssache! Die Grafik von WoW ist tatsächlich zeitlos, meiner Meinung nach aber zeitlos hässlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aus vielen Threads und Antworten in diesem Forum kann man sehr wohl darauf schließen daß die Grafik für die meisten das wichtigste ist.
Die Belagerungen machen mir keine Sorgen mehr da mein Acc auf Eis liegt


----------



## Donmo (24. Juni 2008)

celion schrieb:


> Aus vielen Threads und Antworten in diesem Forum kann man sehr wohl darauf schließen daß die Grafik für die meisten das wichtigste ist



Ja, buffed ist das größte AoC-Forum mit den meisten sinnvollen Topics und Posts, also nehmen wir es einfach als Spiegel für die komplette AoC-Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denke auch, dass die Grafik ein wichtiges Kaufargument von Age of Conan ist, aber doch nicht das wichtigste. Hatte ich auch hier bei buffed nicht wirklich das Gefühl (darfst du aber gerne mit Links oder Quotes widerlegen).

Aber wer ein MMO nur wegen der Grafik kauft hat den Sinn nicht verstanden glaube ich.


----------



## celion (24. Juni 2008)

Donmo schrieb:


> Aber wer ein MMO nur wegen der Grafik kauft hat den Sinn nicht verstanden glaube ich.



Meine Rede!!

Es gibt genügend hier deren einziges Argument nur die Grafik ist  (Bei AoC, Hdro und bei WAR). Sieht man ja wie oft die Grafik untereinander verglichen werden

Und schonmal im voraus:
Ich bin nicht neidisch auf eure Superrechner... hab selber einen


----------



## zorakh55 (24. Juni 2008)

ICh sage ganz ehrlich ich mag hdro und WoW auch liber als AoC. Das liegt aber nicht an den bugs. Gothic 3 mochte ich auch( und wer das nach dem release gespielt aht weiß was ich meine...). AoC ist auf keinen Fall schlecht, aber es trifft einfach nicht meinen geschmack. Ich mag gerne diese weniger raue Fantasywelt. Ich finde das passt einfach besser zu MMOs. Und wenn ich es rau haben will dann wird CoD;Crysis etc. gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ußerdem ist mir die Grafik beinahe zu gut(aber auch das ist Geschmackssache)

Soviel zu meiner Meinung


----------



## ZAM (25. Juni 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Entweder ich lösche den dicksten Mist (und davon war hier heute Morgen ne Menge) oder ich schliesse den Thread und alle heulen rum.



Oder du verweist alternativ auf meinen Beitrag hier im Thread, der eine Linie enthält. In diesem Beitrag wies ich darauf hin, das alle gebannt werden, die sich nach der Linie in Ihrer Ausdrucksweise nicht zügeln WOLLEN und gegen andere User Flamen. Außerdem wies ich zart darauf hin, das es vollkommen egal ist, ob der Beitrag in den X Seiten des Threads verschwindet, wer es nicht liest, oder behauptet es nicht gelesen zu haben und flamed wird trotzdem gebannt, weil die Zustände der beabsichtigten, ignoranten Netiquettenbrüche und der unlust auf das gute Miteinander einfach nicht tolerierbar sind.


----------



## Badumsaen (25. Juni 2008)

Macht den Thread doch gleich zu nem Sticky  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann wird die gefahr auf noch mehr neu eröffnete "AoC ist verbuggt!" Threads weiter minimiert.

@Zam: Haben eigentlich alle Fürther lange Haare und nen Bart? Meine Fürther Arbeitskollegen sehen jedenfalls alle aus wie kleine Zams  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minopales (25. Juni 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Dass wäre wie der Vergleich zweier Autos,dass eine verrostet,Motor stottert,nichts funktioniert(AoC) und das andere ist ne nagelneue S-Klasse(WoW).



wohl eher so:

-verrostet und sieht nicht gut aus, aber fährt noch gut -> WoW
-nagelneu und sieht gut aus, aber fahren wills nich so recht -> AoC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirYork (25. Juni 2008)

eher so
würdet ihr euch ein auto kaufen wo kein motor drin ist und das benzin müsste erst erfunden werden???
wenn nicht dann kauft auch nicht AOC


----------



## xBloodyMary (25. Juni 2008)

Also ich finde das Spiel ziemlich gut. Gravierende Fehler hab ich noch gar nicht gehabt. Das Questtexte mal Englisch oder gemischt erscheinen stört mich nicht. Sollte auch heutzutage jeder lesen können. 
Ansonsten hat das Spiel einfach eine gute realistische Atmosphäre und man braucht im Gegensatz zu WoW oder HDRO tatsächlich ein paar Fähigkeiten um die Gegner umzuhauen. 
Optisch ist das Game von den beiden Konkurenten nicht ansatzweise zu schlagen ... ich bin sehr zufrieden.
Das einzige, was mich stört ist - immer wenn ich zum Spielen komme (hab leider keine Zeit den ganzen Tag zu spielen) muß ich erst mehr oder weniger große Patches downloaden. Das wird sich aber sicher auch noch legen.


----------



## Salute (25. Juni 2008)

xBloodyMary schrieb:


> Ansonsten hat das Spiel einfach eine gute realistische Atmosphäre und man braucht im Gegensatz zu WoW oder HDRO tatsächlich ein *paar Fähigkeiten* um die Gegner umzuhauen.




Ach komm, zur richtigen Zeit, die richtige Taste zu drücken ist bei AoC nicht sonderlich anders als bei einem anderen Spiel. Es sei denn man macht sich etwas vor, dann natürlich ja.^^ Ich kenn einige Spieler, die selbst bei WoW im Kampf überfordert gewesen sind und diese spielen jetzt mit Begeisterung AoC und huldigen das dortige Kampfsystem. Also "Skilltechnich" viel getan hat sich bei denen mit Sicherheit nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

MfG


----------



## Raj88 (25. Juni 2008)

habs bis lvl 65 gespielt un dann wieder zurück zu wow gefunden...das rumgegrinde un rumgebugge is mir schlicht zu dumm...(guild wars hats bei release auch geschafft ziemlich bugarm und vorallem FERTIG auf den markt zu kommen) also ist es keine entschuldigung ein spiel mit so vielen bugs rauszubringen was gerade mal zu höchstens 65% fertig ist...

AoC ist ein reinfall was durch ein wenig hype un anfängliche begeisterung sich vllt nur zur anfangszeit sich ein wenig über wasser halten kann bis es ala venguard von der bildfläche verschwindet


----------



## Donmo (25. Juni 2008)

Raj88 schrieb:


> habs bis lvl 65 gespielt un dann wieder zurück zu wow gefunden...das rumgegrinde un rumgebugge is mir schlicht zu dumm...(guild wars hats bei release auch geschafft ziemlich bugarm und vorallem FERTIG auf den markt zu kommen) also ist es keine entschuldigung ein spiel mit so vielen bugs rauszubringen was gerade mal zu höchstens 65% fertig ist...



Stimmt, im Nachhinein bin ich auch überrascht, wie bugarm GW doch war (habs seit Release gespielt), allerdings ist Guild Wars ja auch vollständig instanziert und man kann weder springen noch schwimmen. Quests und gescriptete Events lassen sich so einfacher bugfrei programmieren. Zum Start hat zwar alles wichtige funktioniert, allerdings war GW noch lange nicht fertig. Das Anfangs-GW kann man mit den heutigen Stand nicht vergleichen, wenn man sieht, wieviele neue Features dazugekommen sind (was natürlich löblich ist, gerade bei keiner monatlichen Gebühr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## ZAM (25. Juni 2008)

Badumsaen schrieb:


> @Zam: Haben eigentlich alle Fürther lange Haare und nen Bart? Meine Fürther Arbeitskollegen sehen jedenfalls alle aus wie kleine Zams
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab noch nicht viele Fürther kennengelernt - aber die Arbeitskollegen passen sich seit einigen Monaten optisch zumindest dem Bartlook an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raj88 (26. Juni 2008)

Donmo schrieb:


> Stimmt, im Nachhinein bin ich auch überrascht, wie bugarm GW doch war (habs seit Release gespielt), allerdings ist Guild Wars ja auch vollständig instanziert und man kann weder springen noch schwimmen. Quests und gescriptete Events lassen sich so einfacher bugfrei programmieren. Zum Start hat zwar alles wichtige funktioniert, allerdings war GW noch lange nicht fertig. Das Anfangs-GW kann man mit den heutigen Stand nicht vergleichen, wenn man sieht, wieviele neue Features dazugekommen sind (was natürlich löblich ist, gerade bei keiner monatlichen Gebühr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



GW hatte von anfang an die meisten features drin gehabt..eine fertige kampagne, ein gvg und ein pvp system in der halle der helden..alles was durch addons dazu kam, waren erweiterungen, es wurde einfach das bestehende gvg und pvp system erweitert + neue kampagne und die klassen und skills wurden um einiges erweitert...aber das spiel war fertig!....sowie ..sagen wir mal..spellforce2 auch fertig war..wurde aber noch durch ein addon erweitert..nur mal so als beispiel

in AoC ist das ein wenig anders...nehmen wir mal an GW hätte etwas von der AoC ader: "hallo, wir haben in unserem spiel ein GvG system undso...ähhh in ein paar monaten patchen wir das aufjedenfall rein (wenn wir erstmal den rest des spiels einigermaßen spielbar zusammengepflickt haben)....bestimmt!"

abgesehen davon..will ich einfach nicht daran glauben dass alle rollenspiele/onlinerollenspiele immer unfertig und bugverseucht sein müssen...ich spiele zwar kein GW mehr..(wegen der instanzierung und kumpels die WoW spielen) aber ich kann die entwickler immer nur loben dass mich so gut wie nichts unerwünschtes wie "bugs" und "fehlender content" aus dem spielfluß geschmissen haben, ich konnte mich einfach nur auf die erweiterungen freuen..und nicht auf die flickpatches...
außerdem schaut euch die gesamte saubere programmierung von GW an...ein meisterstück was die Grafik-Hardwarehunger refferenz angeht!

lange rede kurzer sinn...der threadersteller hat nunmal recht..AoC ist einfach schlecht


----------



## Donmo (26. Juni 2008)

Raj88 schrieb:


> GW hatte von anfang an die meisten features drin gehabt..eine fertige kampagne, ein gvg und ein pvp system in der halle der helden..alles was durch addons dazu kam, waren erweiterungen, es wurde einfach das bestehende gvg und pvp system erweitert + neue kampagne und die klassen und skills wurden um einiges erweitert...aber das spiel war fertig!....sowie ..sagen wir mal..spellforce2 auch fertig war..wurde aber noch durch ein addon erweitert..nur mal so als beispiel
> 
> in AoC ist das ein wenig anders...nehmen wir mal an GW hätte etwas von der AoC ader: "hallo, wir haben in unserem spiel ein GvG system undso...ähhh in ein paar monaten patchen wir das aufjedenfall rein (wenn wir erstmal den rest des spiels einigermaßen spielbar zusammengepflickt haben)....bestimmt!"
> 
> ...



Richtig, was anderes habe ich auch nicht behauptet. Es war alles wichtige da, aber es sind noch eine Menge Sachen hinzugekommen, wie etwa die Bündniskämpfe in Factions oder die Helden in Nightfall (die das Teamplay versaut haben). Diese sind auch erst nachträglich ins Spiel gekommen. Und das Argument 'Das war ja ein Addon' zählt nicht, denn bei GW war von Anfang an klar, dass es sich nicht über monatliche Gebühren, sondern über Addons finanzieren würde. Im Endeffekt wurde man zum Kauf gezwungen, wenn man weiterhin im PvP was reißen wollte (Builds funzen ohne neue Skills nicht usw.)
Ich habe auch nur wenige Bugs in GW gefunden, die mich aus dem Spielfluss gebracht haben. Und der geringe Hardwarehunger liegt auch zum Teil daran, dass man im normalen Spiel nur mit 8 Leuten unterwegs ist. Außerdem war die Grafik zwar schön, aber leider unspektakulär bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, und die Bodentexturen waren ein wenig lieblos auf die Welt gepappt.
Letztenendes erging es mir so wie dir, ich hatte auch keine Lust mehr auf Instanzierung und habe mit WoW angefangen (erste halbe Stunde nur gesprungen). Aber irgendwann wird einem auch WoW langweilig, wenn man keine Zeit für dauerndes Raiden und keinen Bock auf unausgeglichenes PvP hat.

Ich freu mich jetzt bei AoC eben auf die Flickpatches. Vielleicht seh ich das alles nicht so ernst wie ihr, aber solang ich mit dem Spiel Spaß habe, macht mir das nicht viel aus (Gothic war eins der verbuggtesten Spiele die ich kenne, aber es hat mir auch Spaß gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

@unter mir: Das haben vor dir auch schon viele geschrieben und trotzdem kam immer wieder dieselbe Diskussion dabei heraus. Gerade Captain Capslock lädt dazu ein, dir mal die Meinung zu geigen, was damit endet, dass dieses Topic hier noch bis zur 100sten Seite weitergeführt wird mit demselben Mist als Inhalt wie bisher :/


----------



## Thunderwolf (26. Juni 2008)

So nun bin ich dran mein Senf dazu zu geben!

Diese beschwerden über das Spiel gehen einem voll auf den Senkel.Sorry wenn ich unfreundlich werde aber es mus sein.

Dieses Game ist noch Garnicht so lang Draußen da ist es doch voll normal das mit ernsthaften fehlern behaftet ist und das es dauert bis diese behoben sind.
Das andere ist was mich persönlich an der ganzen beschwererrei über AoC nervt (und ich glaube das mir einige wenn auch wenige zustimmen)das von den Leuten die sich über AoC beschweren zu diesem Zeit punkt VIELE UND ICH MEINE SEHR VIELE dieses Spiel wieder zocken werden wenn die meisten Fehler behoben sind.

und solche Gamer sind in meinen Augen nicht´s als verwöhnte KINDER die meinen Die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben.Ich will mich bei leibe nicht aus schließen.Es kann sehr gut sein das ich mich auch mal über dieses Spiel Hier auslassen werde aber ich sehe bis jezt keinen Grund da zu.

ICH SAGE EUCH GEBT DEM SPIEL ZEIT SICH ZU ENTWICKELN  SELBST WOW UND WIE SIE ALLE HEISEN HABEN MAL KLEIN UND MIT FEHLERN ANGEFANGEN 

So nun Denkt und haltet von mir was ihr wollt aber das ist meine Meinung!

Mfg Thunderwolf!

PSieser Gamer werden wenn die fehler behoben sind die sein die das spiel dann in höchsten Tönen loben werden und das ist unter aller würde oder sehe ich das flasch?


----------



## Gilion (26. Juni 2008)

Ich bin immer wieder verwundert das manche Menschen sich bei MMOGs (das RP lasse ich bewusst weg...) dermassen aufregen können, als ob sie dazu gezwungen wurden das entsprechende Spiel zu spielen. Gut, man hat Geld bezahlt, aber das hat man meist freiwillig und mit der Gefahr die Katze im Sack zu kaufen und bei MMOGs ist diese Gefahr zuweilen immer relativ hoch.

Im Falle von AoC ist es leider wirklich so das es noch ziemlich unfertig ist, aber das Spiel ist noch am Anfang, hat Potenzial und wenn Funcom sich bemüht könnte es eines der Besten werden. Das Problem ist allerdings, das die meisten Spieler Funcom keine Zeit geben wollen um die Bugs in AoC zu beseitigen.

Daher empfehle ich allen die AoC zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt als unspielbar empfinden ihren Account (vorerst) stillzulegen und abzuwarten, schliesslich zwingt euch ja keiner das Spiel zu spielen und dafür Geld auszugeben...

Achja, nebenbei möchte ich mal erwähnen das der Vergleich von Unterhaltungssoftware mit Autos eigentlich ziemlicher Unsinn ist, zumal Unteraltungssoftware der Unterhaltung dienen und Autos der schnelleren Fortbewegung und somit eher als Gebrauchgegenstand anzusehen sind. Ausserdem werden Autos im laufe der Zeit immer anfälliger für Schäden, wärend Onlinespiele immer mehr reifen... oder anders gesagt; Mit wievielen (alten) MMOG-Clients wurden schon Unfälle verursacht, weil die Bremsen versagt haben?


----------



## Netskater (26. Juni 2008)

Gilion schrieb:


> Ausserdem werden Autos im laufe der Zeit immer anfälliger für Schäden, wärend Onlinespiele immer mehr reifen... oder anders gesagt; Mit wievielen (alten) MMOG-Clients wurden schon Unfälle verursacht, weil die Bremsen versagt haben?



Aus diesem Grund werden neue Modelle von Autos auch immer sicherer, darf man das jetzt nicht auch von neuen MMO[RP]G`s erwarten?


Zum Thema Autos und Sicherheit:

In den 50er wurde das glitzerndes schönstes Blech verkauft - auch als Cabrio, weder Autoindustrie noch großartig
die Kundschaft wollte sich mit dem Thema Sicherheit abgeben.

Dank staatlich geförderten Jobs befasste sich EIN Professor nach Sichtung einiger Unfälle damit und fing erstmal an
Daten zusammeln. Schließ erkannte er das Lenksäule und scharfkantige Armaturen und kein Gurt die größten Verletzungen auslösten. Über Test mit Tieren, Dummys ect. erforschte er u. a. welche Stöße der menschliche Kopf
auffangen konnte und schonte sich auch nicht mit Selbstversuchen - da er keinen anderen zu muten wollte bei Tempo XY einen Gurt zu testen.

Er brachte Öffenlichkeit und Industrie fast vollständig im Alleingang dazu, beim Kauf auf Sicherheitsaspekte zu achten.

Heute kann man sich auch also ältere Autos kaufen und sich auf einen gewissen Standard verlassen.

Ich denke das bleibt in allen Bereichen so - und weiß grad garnicht wie man von Autosicherheit auf ein Spiel kommen kann. Wenns um Modelle geht ok - ein stern ist etwas prestiglastiger und ein bayrisches in der Regel sprotlicher - und wenns nur in der Form ist - damit lässt sich schon etwas eher in Bereich mmorpg vergleichen.

Aber auch Ford hat Autos deren Straßenzulassung, Anzug und Ps Zahl hier in Deutschland, so manchen ins Träumen kommen lassen würde, ungetunt!

Ich weiß wirklich nicht wie man das jetzt alles mit MMORPGs in Verbindung bringen kann, hoffe aber noch immer auf einen Moderator der sämtlich ähnliche klingende Threads in einen reinpackt oder just diese Themen nicht mehr in Ticker zulässt, weil auch ich AoClern Ruhe gönne.

AoCler sollten ich nicht ständig äussern zu müssen warum sie es noch spielen, genauso wenig wie man Aoclern anderen antun kann, das ihr vermeintlich gefundenes Stück Gold anzupreisen - was sich dann für andere dann wieder mehr als ev. mehr nach  Katzengold aussieht.

Was kommt als nächstes? Software in Vergleich zu Bauwerken? Oder doch wie bisher etws künstlerischer um mehr reininterpretieren zu können? Oder mal wirklich wieder die Ruhe das jeder das spielt was er will und sonst nix?

Wieviele Autos laufen denn auch nun schon jahrzehnte einfach so durch - weil man bei der Herstellung schon deren möglichen Fehlerquellen kannte?


----------



## celion (27. Juni 2008)

Gilion schrieb:


> Das Problem ist allerdings, das die meisten Spieler Funcom keine Zeit geben wollen um die Bugs in AoC zu beseitigen



Kann das vieleicht daran liegen das die leute jetzt damit spielen wollen und auch dafür bezahlen?


----------



## Meister Obolon (27. Juni 2008)

xBloodyMary schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Spiel ziemlich gut. Gravierende Fehler hab ich noch gar nicht gehabt. Das Questtexte mal Englisch oder gemischt erscheinen stört mich nicht. Sollte auch heutzutage jeder lesen können.




Lesen können sollte es jeder, wenn er nicht mindestens sechs Jahre in der Schule geschlafen hat. Das stimmt.
Aber für die Atmosphäre würde ich mir schon eine durchgängige Sprache wünschen. Aber mit dem letzten Patch wurden ja weitere Questreihen komplett eingedeutscht.

Ich hoffe auf mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daedadu (27. Juni 2008)

Ohne  mich jetzt hier den Fred durchzuwühlen möchte ich mal etwas zum Thema Bug beitragen.

Richtig ist, das auch andere MMo´s nicht Bugfrei waren, keine Frage, aber haben sich andere Hersteller nicht lumpen lassen aufgrund von Verzögerungen während der Spielzeit ein paar Zusatz-Tage dem Gamer zur Verfügung zustellen. 
FC geht hier eindeutig mit schlechten Beispiel voran, da selbst gestern kein Einloggen möglich war und der Tag aus Kulanz nicht ersetzt wurde. 
So bindet man die zukünftige Kundschaft nicht an das Spiel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vor einigen Jahren gab es en mas Fehler in WoW, aber Blizz hat immer wieder in der Anfangszeit kostenfreie Spielzeit zur Verfügung gestellt, so hält man die Leute bei Laune. 

Bei FC ?? Fehlanzeige.


----------



## hansi79 (28. Juni 2008)

daedadu schrieb:


> Ohne  mich jetzt hier den Fred durchzuwühlen möchte ich mal etwas zum Thema Bug beitragen.
> 
> Richtig ist, das auch andere MMo´s nicht Bugfrei waren, keine Frage, aber haben sich andere Hersteller nicht lumpen lassen aufgrund von Verzögerungen während der Spielzeit ein paar Zusatz-Tage dem Gamer zur Verfügung zustellen.
> FC geht hier eindeutig mit schlechten Beispiel voran, da selbst gestern kein Einloggen möglich war und der Tag aus Kulanz nicht ersetzt wurde.
> ...




Nur hat WOW immer noch ne Menge Bugs!! unrealistische Quests "ich töte 20 Krokodile und bekomme nur eine haut" Es laggt immer noch wie sau in den Städten ne für mich ist wow gestorben. WOW war und ist wohl das meist aufgehypte MMO! AOC? wo war da der Hype? ich habe keine 100 Sonder auflagen von Game zeitungen usw. gesehen. Es gibt bei AOC zwei mal die Woche Patches, und am Anfang von WOW? Wochenlang nix.

Also immer schön auf dem Teppich bleiben denn WOW ist nicht mehr das maß aller dinge Blizz. muss sich bewegen sonst sieht es schlecht aus. in Europa sinken ja die Apo`s (nur mal neben bei)


----------



## mattenowie (29. Juni 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> Also immer schön auf dem Teppich bleiben denn WOW ist nicht mehr das maß aller dinge Blizz. muss sich bewegen sonst sieht es schlecht aus. in Europa sinken ja die Apo`s (nur mal neben bei)



hm, bei aoc aber auch wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattenowie (29. Juni 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> Also immer schön auf dem Teppich bleiben denn WOW ist nicht mehr das maß aller dinge Blizz. muss sich bewegen sonst sieht es schlecht aus. in Europa sinken ja die Apo`s (nur mal neben bei)



hm, bei aoc aber auch wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bawagrog (29. Juni 2008)

Ich finde man muss nicht immer gleich losheulen, wenn einem etwas nicht so gefällt.


----------



## hansi79 (29. Juni 2008)

mattenowie schrieb:


> hm, bei aoc aber auch wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




laut Mediacontrol und die verkaufszahlemn bei Karstadt oder Mediamarkt. Es schauen alle auf das Komende Addon und viele sagen sich wenn sich nichts ändert gehe ich. Es haben eine Menge spieler 5 und mehr Chars auf Level 70 glaubt denn einer die haben die hochgespielt nur weil es spaß macht? gerade auf 70 ist der Ofen bei WOW aus. Jaja ich weis BG`s, Tagesqusts aber das macht auch nur eine gewisse zeit Bock und ehrlich gesagt finde ich seit einem jahr die WOW Grafik zum Kotzen, ich schaute meinen Bruder ein wenig über die Schulter als er gestern WOW spielte (auch nur noch bis sein Apo ausläuft) und habe fast Augen Schmerzen bekommen. Ne ich habe selbst 70er und viel und vorallem Gute sachen kann man da nicht mehr machen ausser man ist ein Arbeitsloser und vorallem Familien Armer Mensch der Stunde für Stunde in Inis(Kara) geht für Items die in drei Momaten eh wieder Müllwert hat. Aber das sind eben Blizz kunden(Milchkühe) einen Zweitklassiges spiel hinterherlaufen(WOW) und ein Spiel Schlecht reden das in ALLEN Dingen überlegen ist(AOC).


----------



## Gromthar (29. Juni 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> Aber das sind eben Blizz kunden(Milchkühe) einen Zweitklassiges spiel hinterherlaufen(WOW) und ein Spiel Schlecht reden das in ALLEN Dingen überlegen ist(AOC).


Als nicht-WoW-Spieler finde ich AoC auch nicht sonderlich ansprechend. Bin ich nun ein Blizz-Fanboy? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyrodimi (29. Juni 2008)

OI MIR WIRD SCHLECHT!!
Bei Crom ich muss hier wohl in ein paar Hälse schiffen.......
Oh Gott ich erinnere mich dunkel an ein relaise das sah aufs Haar genauso aus wie das von AoC...
Fehlender Contest massig Bugs Balance Probleme und das Gerede das es in 5monaten eh vom Tisch ist...
Was ich meine? Na bestimmt nicht World of Kiddycraft.....
Warum ist der Mensch so naiv alles neue erstmal schlechtzumachen...Oh Gott Fernseher...in 5Monaten brennen die alle auf dem Scheiterhaufen....
Oh Gott WoW is nett aber die Gier nach Geld hat Blizz das Spiel versauen lassen punktum 
FunCom hat keine 10 Millionen Melkkühe die ihnen freudig für lau jeden Monaten die pinke in den allerwertesten stopfen...
ABER sie arbeiten trotzallem schwer daran das Spiel besser zu machen ...
UND mal ehrlih ihr AoCler wollt ihr das AoC wird wie WoW? Also ich nicht ich kann auf die möchtegerngangstas,Kiddys und Topgildenfanboys dem massiven raid und Gruppenzwang und dem gläsernen Char ohne schlechtes Gewissen total verzichten
Lieber ne kleine aber dafür feinen Community und einen Publisher der seinem Spiel treu bleibt und nicht wie Blizz alles tut nur um noch n paar Abokühe zu bekommen.    
Bei Sets mächtigen Giften....lasst uns zurückschlagen und die WoWForen flamen und unsere Klingen kreuzen mit denen die uns hier belästigen während wir versuchen uns einem Hobby zu widmen das uns gefällt......

MENSCH IHR WOWLER LASST UNS DOCH IN RUHE UND WERFT IN EUREN GLASHAUS MIT STEINEN!!!


----------



## Laxera (29. Juni 2008)

auch wenn ich kein AOC spiele, komisch ist es schon, das leute bugs in spielen/software verteidigen, auch wenn sie drunter leiden! ich meine ich spiele wow, leide auch ab und an unter bugs, aber meist wird einem schnell geholfen. aber bug ist bug und ein bug sollte nicht sein, weshalb ich nie wow wegen bugs verteidigen würde.

aber was man von AOC hört ist das spiel buggy wie nix. Da frag ich mich (als aussenseiter - sorry das ich nicht den wunsch habe AOC zu testen, da ich bugs auch in anderen games bestaunen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nicht dafür zahle betatester zu sein) ob die hersteller überhaubt noch bugs suchen oder ihre werke so nach uns werfen, so nach dem motto: Die spieler finden die bugs schon, die beheben wir mal so nach und nach....vor allem merken die idioten die ihr geld in unsere box werfen das es besser wird, was sie gut finden werden.

sorry aber das muste ich los werden (vor allem da AOC und andere MMORPGS im moment kaum so komplex sind wie wow (schon allein von der größe der welt her. dann crafting und item vielfalt) was weniger (wenn auch zt. nervige) bugs hat)

mfg LAX
ps: AOC würde ich antesten wenn ich nix zahlen muss (genau wie LOTRO und evtl. noch WAR - wobei ich bei war den style eig. net mag und es (für mich) auch keine gescheite story hat)


----------



## rotermichel (29. Juni 2008)

@ Laxera ; Du sagst es und hast vollkommen Recht. Ich war so blöd und hab mich selbst zum zahlenden betatester gemacht. Aber aus Fehlern wird man Klug und ich werde nur noch Games von Blizzard BLIND vertrauen. Selbst wenn es da Fehler gibt dauerts nicht lange bis drauf reagiert wird,aber bei AOC könnt ich einfach nur Kotzen und werds die nächsten 6-12 Monate nicht mehr zocken. Noch ein Tipp für Leute die das Game interessiert,wartet noch 6 Monate.


----------



## Tikume (29. Juni 2008)

Laxera schrieb:


> sorry aber das muste ich los werden (vor allem da AOC und andere MMORPGS im moment kaum so komplex sind wie wow (schon allein von der größe der welt her. dann crafting und item vielfalt) was weniger (wenn auch zt. nervige) bugs hat)



Das ist so eine typische AUssage von jemanden der mit Wow eingestiegen ist ins Genre. Wow hat was PvE angeht sicher in den letzten Jahren einiges an Inhalt bekommen. Aber komplex? Das Craftingsystem gehört eher zu den mittelmäßigeren (vergleiche z.B. mit SWG) und neue Features wie Housing haben es immer noch nicht ins Spiel geschafft. Auch simpelste Dinge wie das Färben von Kleidung sind unmöglich.


----------



## knusperzwieback (29. Juni 2008)

Laxera schrieb:


> aber was man von AOC hört ist das spiel buggy wie nix.



Ja, was man so alles hört... und gerade hier im "WoW Forum". ;-)

Ich wunder mich dann immer wieder, wenn ich AoC zocke, wo die vielen Bugs bleiben. Ok, es gibt mal nen Text in englisch oder der Server rauscht mal ab... das wars dann.

Die Bugs scheinen nen großen Bogen um mich zu machen wenn ich spiele. *g*

Mir machts Spaß und solange das so bleibt spiele ich weiter. Machts mal keinen Spaß mehr, spiel ich halt was anderes... EVE-Online könnte auch was für mich sein... Diabo3 kommt ja auch irgendwann. Mal sehen was die Zeit bringt.

Schönen Sonntag noch *winke* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daedadu (29. Juni 2008)

hansi79 schrieb:


> Nur hat WOW immer noch ne Menge Bugs!! unrealistische Quests "ich töte 20 Krokodile und bekomme nur eine haut" Es laggt immer noch wie sau in den Städten ne für mich ist wow gestorben. WOW war und ist wohl das meist aufgehypte MMO! AOC? wo war da der Hype? ich habe keine 100 Sonder auflagen von Game zeitungen usw. gesehen. Es gibt bei AOC zwei mal die Woche Patches, und am Anfang von WOW? Wochenlang nix.
> 
> Also immer schön auf dem Teppich bleiben denn WOW ist nicht mehr das maß aller dinge Blizz. muss sich bewegen sonst sieht es schlecht aus. in Europa sinken ja die Apo`s (nur mal neben bei)



Dann hast du dich den ganzen Printmedien verschlossen, da dort mehr als ausreichend über AOC berichtet wurde. 
Die angesprochenen Lag´s in den Städten kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, jedoch sind hierfür die Gründe sehr vielfältig, siehe AoC und 1&1 Kunden. 
Man kann nicht alles pauschalisieren und man sollte mal schauen, weshalb die Droprate so gering ist und bei AoC so hoch. 
Alleine auf die Playtime bezogen, ist hier ein himmelweiter Unterschied festzustellen.

Daran kann ich aber nicht negatives erkennen, jedem das seine. 

Was die Abo´s angeht, so sprechen wir uns mal in 2 - 3 Monaten wieder, nur so nebenbei bemerkt. 

Also auch mal eine andere Sichtweise an den Tag legen, bevor man hier den lauten macht.

PS: WoW habe ich auch gekünigt, aber nur, weil es keinn Spass macht und ja, als alter Sack ( 33 Jahre ) hat man im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen hier schon einiges an Gamer Erfahrungen in den letzten Jahrzehnten erhalten, daher sehe ich solche Diskussion recht wertfrei an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Netskater (29. Juni 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das ist so eine typische AUssage von jemanden der mit Wow eingestiegen ist ins Genre. Wow hat was PvE angeht sicher in den letzten Jahren einiges an Inhalt bekommen. Aber komplex? Das Craftingsystem gehört eher zu den mittelmäßigeren (vergleiche z.B. mit SWG) und neue Features wie Housing haben es immer noch nicht ins Spiel geschafft. Auch simpelste Dinge wie das Färben von Kleidung sind unmöglich.



Tikume willst Du AoC als komplex bezeichnen?

Ich glaub da könnten wir uns besser bei DAoC statt AoC/WoW treffen.

Und Hansi hab ich bestimmt schon mal ein Link zur Funcom raktetenartiger steilabwärts Aktienkurz gepostet,
und erklärt das Schneefluch ihr Ziel an Geldeinnahme mit WoW übertroffen hat, ich nehm mir nicht
heraus das zu bewerten - aberirgendwie sieht es ganz anders aus. WoW ist noch immer klasse - es kommt
mir vor wollen Leute Kindern einen Lutscher hinhalten und sagen, guck mal, meiner ist viel süsser.
Ev. euer Lutscher viel süßer, meiner ist dafür nicht 3 mal auf den Boden gefallen und deshalb ist er heile.

WoWler juckt das Thema AoC nicht wirklich - ich versteh garnicht was ihr mit den Game habt, alternativ könnt ihr jetzt mit D3 anfangen - weil viele WoWler sich dazu schon mal Gedanken machen --... ihr ev. möchtegern Königskiller.


----------



## Buitre (29. Juni 2008)

Nachdem ich mehrmals den Support anschrieb da das Spiel bei mir mit max. 20fps lief und nie eine Antwort kam hab ich es wieder gekündigt. Ich habe kein Problem damit das ein Spiel verbuggt ist (spiele WoW seit Release und kenne das), nur spielbar sollte es sein was AoC mit vielen Systemen meiner Meinung nach nicht ist. Es gehört auch nicht zu meinen Aufgaben  Stundenlang in Foren zu stöbern um dann zu erfahren das es bei bestimmten Grafikkarten (Nvidia) usw. massive Probleme gibt.


----------



## Tyrez (29. Juni 2008)

Als ich mir AoC geholt habe, hab ich genau das bekommen was ich mir erhofft habe. 
Geile Grafik tiefgehende spannend erzählte Story (JA es gibt MMORPG´s mit Story @WoW Kiddys!) Quests die spaß machen keine Oha mein Schwert leuchtet wie Darth Vader seins passt das in ein Game wo noch mit Pfeil und Bogen geschossen wird? ...
Das allerwichtigste keine Dailys weil wenn ich meine kostbare Zeit vor der Kiste hocke will ich was erleben was neues und anderes machen und nicht zum 100sten mal über ne Insel fliegen und ne Bombe abwerfen oder irgendwelche Eier zerstören. 
mfg


----------



## Legacy (29. Juni 2008)

also ich finde man kann AoC nicht als schlecht bezeichnen...ich finds eher unfertig

das Interface ist nunja unvollständig und das am Anfang bzw immernoch die  Gildenstädte unbespawnt sind find ich schwach. 
Auch ist die Hardware Anforderung falsch gesetzt...

nunja ich hab AoC aufgegeben spiel es in ein paar Monaten wieder wenn die Resonanz wieder stark steigt

so weit von mir

EDIT: Tyrez du bist wohl eher das Kiddy...es gibt leuten die sowas Spaß macht und einfach zu behaupten alle WoW Spieler wären Kiddys ist einfach schwachsinn


----------



## Kazaad (29. Juni 2008)

Was ich immer wieder erstaunlich finde wie viele Leute kommen und sagen, das Spiel sei schlecht weil sie auf mittleren Einstellungen nur 15 FPS haben. Ich habe mich auch über die schlechte Performance gewundert, aber mal ehrlich, sieht das Spiel auf niedrigen Details nicht traumhaft aus? Ich spiele mit meiner 7900GT auf niedrigen Details mit 3500m Sichtweite und vollem Anti Aliasing. Und das Spiel schafft es das ich mehrmals pro Tag die schöne Aussicht mit F11 verewige.

Aber der Punkt ist: Funcom und übrigens jede andere Firma können AoC nicht auf jedes x-beliebige System anpassen, kein Hersteller kann das weil die PC Spezifikationen heute so komplex sind. Die niedrigsten Systemanforderungen beziehen sich meist auf das allerniedrigste System und nur weil man diese knapp erreicht heisst das noch lange nicht, dass das Spiel auch einwandfrei läuft (das wurde auch von Gamestar bestätigt.).


----------



## Regash (29. Juni 2008)

Clarke schrieb:


> wenn ich sowas Lese kommt es  mir hoch , AoC läuft dafür das es noch nicht mal  einen Monat am markt ist echt mal super



Sorry, aber was redest Du da???

Es ist eine bodenlose Frechheit, egal von welcher Firma, ein Spiel auf den markt zu werfen, das eines mit Sicherheit nicht ist: FERTIG!

Nocht nichtmal einen Monat auf dem Markt? Ich wäre schon sauer, wenn es am ersten Tag nicht läuft! Wenn ich Betatester sein will, dan bewerbe ich mich dafür und gebe nicht ein Heidengeld für das Spiel aus. Wenn sie Tester wollen, sollen sie die für ihre Arbeit bezahlen, nicht umgekehrt!

Die Bank wird rausgepatcht, weil sie total verbuggt ist und dann kriegen die Chars, die Rohstoffe sammeln, den Farmerbann? Dialoge sind teilweise zweisprachig? Was bitte hat Funcom gemacht? Jedenfalls nicht, was sie sollten: ein Spiel produzieren! Was ich da so lese ist nichtmal einen Betastatus wert!

Stell Dir vor, Du kaufst Dir ein Auto. Sagt der Verkäufer:"Ja, sorry, die Rückbank mussten wir wieder ausbauen, die ist so noch nicht benutzbar. Nein, der Kofferraum geht nicht auf, da stimmt noch was nicht, den können Sie so nicht benutzen. Oh, der Anlasser funktioniert, sicher, aber sie brauchen zwei Schlüssel dafür statt nur einem." Und Du unterschreibst? Im Leben nicht!

Was für ein Glück das solche Sachen in Foren diskutiert werden, so bin ich gerade noch darum herumgekommen, AoC aus Versehen zu kaufen. Vielleicht, so in 3 bis 5 Jahren, wenn es funktioniert wie es soll, dann schaue ich nochmal...


----------



## knusperzwieback (29. Juni 2008)

Regash schrieb:


> Stell Dir vor, Du kaufst Dir ein Auto.[...]



Hach ja, der liebe Vergleich mit dem Auto.

Vergleichst du jetzt noch bitte Äpfel mit Birnen für mich, danke im Voraus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonric (29. Juni 2008)

Regash schrieb:


> Sorry, aber was redest Du da???
> 
> Es ist eine bodenlose Frechheit, egal von welcher Firma, ein Spiel auf den markt zu werfen, das eines mit Sicherheit nicht ist: FERTIG!
> 
> ...




Du hast das spiel noch nie gespielt und schreibst so einen text.
warum? nur weil du auch was schreiben willst?


----------



## Pyrodimi (29. Juni 2008)

Was man da so hört unfertig blabla...
Ihr seid doch alle mal nur die Art von kleinen Pubsern die durch WoW ins MMORGP Genre eingetreten seid und das wahrscheinlich auch erst nachdem mit BC 
das Game gehypt wurde...
Wer hat WoW zu relaise gespielt? Wer von euch labberbacken hat damals für Blizz den Betatester gemacht um das Spiel zu dem zu machen was es heute ist?
Bestimmt nicht ihr das Spiel ist unfertig..blabla
Zockt es dochmal..ich merk nichts von unfertig wenn man bei einem MMORGP überhaupt mal davon ssprechen könnte das es jemals fertig ist...
Der Feinschliff fehlt na und? ich kann damit leben wenn in Gildenstdten noch keine NPCs rumrennen...Es wird wohl auch bestimmt schon 500 Gilden geben die ihre stadt auf T3 haben und 3Millionen 80er die bereits raiden als das man jetzt das auf Biegen und brechen und Performancerisiko reindrücken muss.....
für die Masse und das sind die die noch Richtung 80 unterwegs sind gibt es zurzeit genug und bei dem Tempo wie Funcom arbeitet wird auch wenn ein groß soweit ist alles da sein....
Funcom soll sich ruhig etwas Zeit lassen nach und nach implentieren und so weit größere und abschreckendere Fehler vermeiden, und das sie das Spiel etwas früher rausgebracht haben hat ja auch Gründe oder wer bezahlt eurer Meinung nach die Entwicklungskosten und die armen Chinasklaven die da programmieren? Ach stimmt ja riesige Serverparks sind ja kostenlos erhältlich bei www.freemmorgpserverworldwide.com.......

Ich sag nur ERST HIRN ANFRAGEN DANN MUND NUTZEN

Ist euch schonmal der Gedanke gekommen das die die ihr hier AoCFanboys nennt vlt schon etwas erfahrung im MMORGP Bereich haben und die Problematik kennen? Die wissen das ein MMORGP nur durch eine gute Community wirklich fertig wird?
Wenn ihr ichts produktives Beitragen könnt um AoC besser zu machen dann bitte bitte geht doch Tetris spielen und sucht dort Bugs....


----------



## BalianTorres (29. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.



ROFL! Na das sind doch mal Argumente!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Equilibrio (29. Juni 2008)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Was man da so hört unfertig blabla...
> Ihr seid doch alle mal nur die Art von kleinen Pubsern die durch WoW ins MMORGP Genre eingetreten seid und das wahrscheinlich auch erst nachdem mit BC
> das Game gehypt wurde...
> Wer hat WoW zu relaise gespielt? Wer von euch labberbacken hat damals für Blizz den Betatester gemacht um das Spiel zu dem zu machen was es heute ist?
> ...



So seh ich das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, danke das du das geschrieben hast ^^ was ich auch schreiben wollte. Leute ?!? nur mal so vorweg , wer von euch hat das spiel schon gespielt der hier negative kritik äüßert ? oder ist über 18 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . ich denke und da bin ich mir sicher , das die meißten negativen comments von den minderjährigen kiddys kommen , deren ellis nicht erlauben das spiel zu spielen xD .

mfg

Obi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AoC FTW  , FUNCON  4 EVER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  <<<---- Die aussage wird sich feinde machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ComPoti (29. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn man diesen Thread liest, dann könnte man fast denken das alle "Das beste Game auf der ganzen Welt kannst du nicht mehr aufhalten und dagegen sagen darfst du auch nichts auch wenn durchaus berechtigt weil sonst flame und troll ich dich zu"-WoW-Fanboys zu AoC gewechselt sind. Sind genau die gleichen Mimimi-Whine-Flame-Beiträge wie im WoW-Forum.

Aber echt jetzt, ich finde solche "Diskussionen"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   super, da haben wir Normalos endlich mal was zu lachen.

Aber um etwas Öl ins Feuer zu gießen, ich kann AoC überhaupt nicht spielen weil es nicht mal startet oder unmittelbar abstürzt und keiner kann mir helfen. Deswegen erlaube ich mir mal lieber kein direktes Urteil, aber momentan finde ich das Spiel zu 100% (also alles was ich bisher gesehen habe) Mist. Und somit gebe ich dem Thread-Ersteller vollkommen Recht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuminix (29. Juni 2008)

*Hhm, ich finde es eigentlich schade,* dass man hier keine sachlichen Fakten findet, zb. inwiefern das Spiel noch verbugt ist, was es für Bug´s sind, ob man wie in Wow zb. ein Mob schlägt, und der Mob andauernt "entkommt" und später als nicht findbarer Geist auf Euch einprügelt usw.. 

Ich bin derzeit am Überlegen, ob ich mir das Spiel morgen aus dem Handel nicht doch einmal selbst kaufe, um mir ein eigenes Bild zu machen, da mir wirkliche Informationen dank des vielen Whines und Aoc vs. WoW vs. Lotro nicht wirklich überzeugen. 

*Hier zum Beispiel eine Kundenrezension* von Amazon.de kurz nach Erscheinungsdatum von dem Spiel, mich würde Intressieren, ob diese "negativ-Aspekte" noch immer so sind, oder ob dies bezüglich schon Änderungen vorgenommen worden sind... 
_
Jedoch gibt es auch einige negative Seiten an AoC:_

_
- Nach lv 40 wirds dünner, , die anzahl der späteren gebiete ist sehr gering, ganz extrem wird es am ende (70-80) wo man sich nach anfänglichem lockeren questen am ende um ein paar wenige mobs mit andren spielern kloppen muss. Das Grinden wir deinem ab lv 40 immer mal begleiten.

- Die ganze Welt ist instanziert, und obwohl dies viele gute und gemütliche reisemöglichkeiten bietet wird darauf komplett verzichtet, man kann von zone zu zone reisen und zu jeder haupstadt sonst muss man sich durch die wildnis schlagen auch wenn man bestimmte gebiete zum hundersten male durchreist.

- PvP Gebiete (Borderlands): sind allein für die Burgfestungen da, nichts andres ist dort zur zeit vorhanden, also keien wirkliche pvp motivation in diesen Gebieten.

- Timesinks, also Aufgaben die einfach nur Zeit schinden sollen , sind zwar normal bei MMRORPGS, in AoC finde ich es jedoch sehr extrem, man wird für Quests über die ganze Karte gejagt, Orte sind so platziert das man grosse Umwege laufen muss, Questaufgaben sind sehr umständlich gemacht, für einen klick auf ein objekt in meiner schicksalsques ohne das etwas weiteres passierte , musste ich 20 Minuten durch die Welt reisen. Dabei unterstelle ich volle Absicht, sowas halte ich aber nicht für nötig man kann Spielern auch anders Spass bieten.
- Berufe :
Die vorteilhafte möglichkeit des berufe steigerns durch questen ist in der praxis eher nervig, man wird gezwungen alles was man kann mindestens einmal gecraftet zu haben um aufzusteigen, dies ist sogar am anfang schon sehr umständlich und unübersichtlich.
Der beruf des Juwelenschleifers ist zur Zeit noch sehr verbuggt, Alchemisten suchen zur zeit für ihre 2 Skillstufe auf der ganzen Welt Materialien die noch nicht vorhanden zu sein scheinen. Das ganze wirkt eher unüberschaubar und unüberlegt, viele materialien die man zum craften braucht wurden einfach einem npc übergeben, dieser hat nun 40-60 verschiedene materialien wo einige nur ein kreisförmiges symbol mit der aufschrift "valuable" haben --> unfertig.

- Funcom (die entwickler) : die Entwicklung wirkt nicht sehr professionell, fehlende komplett open betatests, das verheimlichen von den wirkloch vorhandenen spielinhalten vor dem verkaufstart, die missratenen patches zur zeit ,die wichtige Bugs nicht beheben und neue Bugs einbauen, all dass zeigt es läuft nicht rund, Funcom hat nicht die Möglichkeiten der Konkurenz diesen Problemen zu begegnen, also kann man eine Besserung auch nicht so schnell erwarten.
_

*Eine weitere Bemerkung einer Kundenrezesion machte mich auch etwas stutzig,:*

_Die Grafik ist nett anzuschauen und einige Stellen der Welt sind wirklich schön gestaltet. Trotzdem wirkt die Welt unbelebt...egal, in welchem Teil der Welt man sich befindet, er wirkt leblos oder zumindest kulissenhaft.
Sicher, die "Mob-Sammelstellen" für bestimmte Levelbereiche sind nichts ungewöhnliches. Von denen spreche ich auch nicht. Es geht mir um das Gefühl, das die Welt vermittelt...um die mangelnde Atmosphäre. Alles wirkt so plan, unausgereift, eben nicht fertig. 

Zynische Zeitgenossen behaupten übrigens, Tortage sei nichts anderes, als ein "Promo-Gebiet" für die Öffentlichkeit. Und ja, auch ich kann mich dieses Eindrucks nicht erwehren, bedenkt man den Qualitätsabfall, was Quest-, Level- und NPC-Design angeht, sobald man die Insel verlassen hat.
_
*Bevor nun wieder irgendwelche Leute anfangen zu heulen,* natürlich hat der Herr in seiner Rezension auch das positive erwähnt, wer sich diese durchlesen mag, kann es hier im Orginal lesen... (eigentlich schlimm, dass man den Heulsusen schon zuvor kommen muss..^^)

*
Mich intressiert jedoch mehr, ob sich nun nach einem Monat AoC schon Verbesserungen gezeigt haben, da ich schon gelesen habe, dass es schon einige Patches gab, hoffe ich es einfach mal, würde mich jedoch zuvor sehr über Eure Antworten freuen.. 

Mit freude geschrieben oder kurz Mfg

Tuminix* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasvan (29. Juni 2008)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Was man da so hört unfertig blabla...
> Ihr seid doch alle mal nur die Art von kleinen Pubsern die durch WoW ins MMORGP Genre eingetreten seid und das wahrscheinlich auch erst nachdem mit BC
> das Game gehypt wurde...
> Wer hat WoW zu relaise gespielt? Wer von euch labberbacken hat damals für Blizz den Betatester gemacht um das Spiel zu dem zu machen was es heute ist?
> ...




Und wieder mal ein nahezu dümmliches Grossmaul, welches die Anonymität des Internets nutzt, um die Fresse mal richtig aufzureissen. Hier kann man ja mal so richtig die Sau rauslassen und andere ungestraft beleidigen. 

Naja..

Tja, ich spiele diese Art Spiele schon seit dem Beginn von DAoC, WoW Beginn etc. Wieviel Jahre sind das wohl? Ok, is unfair, bin knapp 40 und fröne diesem Hobby schon , seid es die ersten Online-Rollenspiel gibt. 
Daher bin ich der Meinung: man kann frühere Spiele/Situationen nicht mit der Situation, in der Funcom und AoC jetzt ist vergleichen. Es gibt zuviel auf dem Markt, langjährig getestete Systeme, als dass man diese teilweise unfertige Software , dieses unfertige Spiel als Kunde wirklich wortlos akzeptieren kann. Zumindest mir geht es so.

Angefangen von Problemen ab LvL 40 (Quests, Übersetzungen etc) über den Kundendienst (fehlerhafte Abrechnungen/Abbuchungen ) und so weiter. 
Klar, sowas gabs vor Jahren bei anderen Spielen teilweise auch schon, aber hier ist die Formulierung "vor Jahren" wichtig. Versteht ihr?

Heute, nach so vielen Jahren MMORGP kann ich mehr erwarten, zum Beispiel, dass sowas nich passiert. Erwarten, dass ein Game vollständig übersetzt ist , bevor es auf den Markt des jeweiligen Landes geworfen wird. Man wollte sich doch ach so abheben von den anderen "Konkurrenten" . Und das weitere Spielinhalte implementiert werden später is schon klar, aber dass gleich in der Verkaufsversion schon Inhalte fehlen, sorry, da hab ich kein Verständnis. 
Mein Game liegt inzwischen im Regal (im Keller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), und schau es mir später wieder an. Meine Arbeitskollegen spielen es zwar noch ab und an, aber alle warten auf WARHAMMER Online. Mal sehen, was uns da so erwartet.


----------



## Pyrodimi (29. Juni 2008)

Tuminix schrieb:


> *Hhm, ich finde es eigentlich schade,* dass man hier keine sachlichen Fakten findet, zb. inwiefern das Spiel noch verbugt ist, was es für Bug´s sind, ob man wie in Wow zb. ein Mob schlägt, und der Mob andauernt "entkommt" und später als nicht findbarer Geist auf Euch einprügelt usw..
> 
> Ich bin derzeit am Überlegen, ob ich mir das Spiel morgen aus dem Handel nicht doch einmal selbst kaufe, um mir ein eigenes Bild zu machen, da mir wirkliche Informationen dank des vielen Whines und Aoc vs. WoW vs. Lotro nicht wirklich überzeugen.
> 
> ...



Also es ist natürlich so das Teile des Spielinhalts noch fehlen bzw. kompletiert werden müssen.
Funcom patcht allerdings zurzeit 2mal die Woche und mit jedem Patch wird es besser.
Das Tortage das Promo Gebiet ist kann ich nicht bestätigen auch viele andere Gebiete sind atemberaubend.
Ich würde dir empfehlen zu warten bis wieder Testaccounts verfügbar sind und dann einfach reinzuschnuppern, bis dahin wird sich auch einiges getan haben
und das gröbste bereinigt sein. 
Nun das es zurzeit etwas künstlich aussieht wird daran liegen das anders als in anderen Genrevertretern noch keine Eichhörnchen,Nattern oder sonstiges Klein/Flugvieh zu sehen ist ausser den Mobs was sich bestimmt aber auch noch ins Spiel findet.

Das die PvP Zonen noch sehr steril sind ist wohl wahr allerdings sind dazu die Gildenstädte notwendig die allein aufgrund der riesigen zu bebauenden Fläche und Anzahl der Gebäuden eher langsam wachsen. Auch hier denke ich das Funcom in dieser Richtung das Augenmerk lenken wird wenn man genau abschätzen kann wie es sich entwickelt.

Das Spiel weiß aber durch das Gameplay und auch die Atmosphäre zu überzeugen und es macht unheimlich Spaß mit einen Caster nicht nur zu zaubern sondern seinen Opfern auch mal richtig im Nahkampf eins reinzuwürgen und die Möglichkeit seinen Char so aufzubauen wie man es will und trotztem spielbar und der Contest schaffbar bleibt. Vorallem aber wird und das schätze ich an einem Low-Fantasy Game nicht zensiert und "ach alles ist so herrlich draussen tobt der Krieg und wir lernen den guten Umgangston während wir unseren Gegnern den Kopf abhacken" Es ensteht ein Gefühl wenn man mit den NPCs spricht das diese mitten in der Scheiße stecken und unsre Hilfe wirklich brauchen und wenn wir nicht wohlen dann kriegt der Hurensohn halt ne deftige 
verbale Packung und wir gehen zum nächsten armen Schwein. 

Ich persönich freue mich auf jeden Patch und denke das im Spiel in etwa 2-3 Monaten für die Nörgler nicht mehr viel Material da sein wird. Und die Lokanörgler bitte ich erinner euch daran : Ironforge - Eisenschmiede Southshore - Süderstade und das 2 Jahre nach relaise? 

Solltest du einen Gästekey brauchen schick mir doch einfach ne PN


----------



## Neglli (29. Juni 2008)

Zitat Kritiker:"Ich persönlich finde AoC auch einfach nur schlecht.
1.Die Grafik sagt mir nicht zu, ist wohl nur mit vollen Details begeisternd, dafür langt mein Rechner aber nicht.
2.Die Items sehen alle gleich aus, teilweise ist nicht mal erkenntlich, für welchen Platz das Teil vorgesehen ist.
3.Die Übersetzung ist keine, weil die Hälfte fehlt. Schön, dass die Dialoge komplett mit deutschen Sprechern synchronisiert wurden, aber die drückt man spätestens nach 2 Stunden eh mit dauerhaftem Drücken der Taste "1" weg.
4.Beim Kampfsystem das gleiche, die ersten 2 Stunden ist es super, dann wird es langsam auch langweilig.
5.Zudem ist die Idee mit dem Startgebiet einfach nur schlecht, der Spieler hat nicht die Möglichkeit von Anfang an die komplette Welt zu erkunden.
6.Die Einteilung in Zonen zeugt auch nicht gerade davon, dass die Entwickler ein stabiles Backend für Ihr Spiel aufbauen konnten.
7.Anfangs waren die Quests auch noch super, schnell gemacht, aber nach einiger Zeit fängt es an mit "Töte 50 davon" etc.
Ich hoffe WAR rettet die Ehre der "WoW-Killer". Momentan sieht es eher so aus, als ob Blizz mich auch für den Rest des Jahres als Kunden behält und ich hatte viele Hoffnungen in AoC gesetzt."
(1. 2. usw wurden von mir hinzugefügt um besser kommentiert zu werden)

1. Ok dann kann ich verstehen das dir die Grafik nicht gefällt, da hat wow eine gute lösung gefunden mit der "comic" Grafik
2. Hmm kann da nicht so richtig feststellen was du meinst. Also ich finde das schon ziemlich erkenntlich für was die Items vorgesehen sind. Jedoch stimmt es wohl das viele Items gleich aussehen.
3. Mir sind bis jetzt nur sehr wenige Quests aufgefallen bei denen zum Teil englische Texte dabei waren. Außerdem mir gefällt das mit dem gesprochenen Text, weil das ne gute Atmosphäre schafft und später sit ja eh nur noch die Haupt quest vertont. Achso und sag mir bitte nicht das du in WoW jede Quest komplett durchliest.
4. Naja ich finde es besser als in WoW, vor allem als Assassine wenn man da mal ne sekunden icht aufpasst ist es vorbei.
5. Also das Argument finde ich nen bisschen Sinnfrei, denn 1. ist es für neuere Spieler (die evtl noch nie eine mmo gespielt haben) sehr gut zum einfinden, denn man kann erstmal mit dem Kampfsystem ect zurecht kommen bevor man sich mit Chatfenstern Gruppen usw auseinander setzt und 2. In WoW kann man auhc nicht die Ganze Welt erkunden denn spätestens wenn ich mit meinem lvl 1 Orc das Startgebiet verlasse und ins Brachland gehe sieht es für mich sehr düster aus.
6. Hmm also ich erinnere mich da an dunkle Zeiten in Ironforge...oh schuldigung heißt ja jetzt Eisenschmiede (jaja auch bei anderen Games war nicht alles auf englisch) und Ogrimmar wo man zum Teil nichts machen konnte, weil die Städte einfach übervölkert waren. Da finde ich ein abgetrenntes Gebiets system mit mehreren Instanzen wesentlich besser.
7. Naja sag mir bitte ein mmo bei dem das anders war. Und ich finde die Quests in Aoc echt genial denn sie beschäftigen sich mit den Problemen die die Bürger haben aufgrund von Ereignissen die gerade passieren (zb Tortage ist in der Hand von "Piraten" oder in Tarantia sind Nemedier eingedrungen). Außerdem gibt es auch richtig knifflige Quests bei denen man überlegen muss. Zb in Tarantia wo man den Diebstahl oder den Mord aufklären muss. Klar kann man bei den Morden auch zum Müllsammler gehen aber man kann auch selber nachdenken.
Aber ansonsten muss ich sagen finde ich deine Kritik besser als die manch anderer hier.

mfg Neglli


----------



## schroedeli (29. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, ob oder seid wann DU WoW spielst Vallar, aber zeig mir mal bitte einen Thread im Internet, nur EINEN wo WoW so eine übel gelaunte Community hatte am Anfang wegen n extrem vielen Bugs?
> 
> Man kann auf Blizzard schimpfen und sie hassen, aber eines auf das kann man sich verlassen: Das Spiele Qualitativ hochwertig sind und mit einer an Perfektion Grenzenden Qualität ausgeliefert werden. Wenn es auch mal 6 Monate oder 1 Jahr länger dauert!
> 
> AoC ist einfach kein schlechtes Spiel, es kam halt nur unfertig auf den Markt!





hmmmm....also  ich habe 3 jahre wow gespielt......und bei wow am anfang vor bc mich jeden mittwoch schwarz geärgert......wisst ihr noch..... es kam ein patch.....und für den brauchte man 2 std zum installieren.....und danach mußte man nochmal 5 std warten bis man überhaupt ins spiel kam.....und das auch nich immer bugfrei......über wow kann ich dir einige dinge erzählen.....und meine meinung is das wow seit BC eh keinen spass mehr macht....hat vieles kaputt gemacht.

AoC is hammergeil......bis diablo 3 kommt werde ich es auf jeden fall spielen....wow is gekündigt.....und da bringt mich das neue add-on auch nich mehr hin


----------



## BigBenny (29. Juni 2008)

Hmm, also einfach schlecht kann ich net sagen, dafür hat das Spiel zuviel Potential.
Was mir nur auf den Sack geht, sind die vielen unnötigen Bugs bzw. Fehler im Spiel. Hab jetzt selbst nen Char auf 59 und ich muss sagen, das ein paar Sachen mich wirklich aufregen und mich zum Ausmachen zwingen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Übersetzungsfehler sind es nicht mal, es sind in meinen Augen die Instanzen! Bis jetzt war jede Instanz! die ich betreten habe irgendwie verbuggt. Sei es, das man durch verschlossene Türe durchgehen kann, bzw. gar net erst bestimmte QS abschliessen konnte.

Und so etwas ärgert mich wirklich, weil A) es wirklich fehlerhafter Content ist, der  eigentlich irgend einen BetaTester hätte auffallen müssen. So etwas auf den Markt zu schmeissen, ist schlichtweg scheisse. Klar kann mal nen kleiner Fehler auftreten, aber jetzt ist wirklich bei jeder Instanz, und wirklich bei jeder mind. 2-3 dicke Bugs vorhanden!

Die Lags, Verbindungsprobleme, Übersetzungsfehler, Balancing usw. dat find ich net schlimm, gabs bei WoW genau so (zocke WoW auch seit ca. 3 Jahren!), aber verkorkste Instanzen zum Teil (Main, Katakomben, Pyramide), die regen mich wirklich auf.

Also mom. spiele ich AoC, weil es aber trotzdem Spass macht, aber leider frag ich mich wielange noch. Zum Glück wird ja viel nachgepatcht, wobei ich mir aber denke, das man das Spiel auch ruhig erst im Winter hätte rausbringen sollen. Ich werde mir die Raidinstanzen noch anschauen, aber wenn das dann nicht besser wird, muss ich wieder was neues suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruss BigBenny


----------



## Hamstax (29. Juni 2008)

euch muss echt langweilig sein oder?
ich meine ihr schlag euch seit wochen in diesem thread die köpfe ein
wessen spiel den längeren... ähm ...äh, u know, hat
Spielt es einfach oder spielt es nicht.
Diese Diskussion ist absolut hirnrissig. 
Das sollte jedem normalen Menschen innerhalb der ersten 4 Posts klar sein.
Aber nein ihr bringt es auf bald 40 Seiten unfug.
Zumal solche forendiskussionen nur eines bewirken: nen steigenden Postcounter


----------



## Netskater (29. Juni 2008)

> Wer hat WoW zu relaise gespielt? Wer von euch labberbacken hat damals für Blizz den Betatester gemacht um das Spiel zu dem zu machen was es heute ist?



Ich glaub man braucht nur die Foren zu vergleichen ausserdem zählt der Zeitpunkt jetzt. Fahren sie ihre klapprige Karre
bis wir sie nachgepatcht haben ist wirklich kein Argument.

Aus Community spricht man von AoC Beta, manchmal noch schlimmers.

So lang mein ich ----------------dont feet the troll.

Lasst den ollen Thread einfach mal untergehen. AoC`ler haben schon wochenlang solche Threads im Ticker,
und zu sagen gabs ab Te eigentlich nix mehr.


----------



## Tareon (30. Juni 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.)
> ...




Zu 2,4,6,7: Das ist nicht das Spiel, sondern Funcom.

Zu 1: Warte 2 Monate, dann sind es schon weniger

Zu 3: Die Questlücke wird auch bald geschlossen werden... finde aber, das man eh zu schnell levelt. 

Zu 5: Was macht denn nun das Spiel schlecht? Bisher betraf keiner Deiner Punkte das eigentliche Spiel, bzw. Gameplay. Bugs zählen nicht, da sie gepatcht werden. Support auch nicht, da dies Funcom betrifft, nicht das Spiel an sich. Wo wir aber gerade bei dem Kampfsystem sind: Ich fand das Kampfsystem von DDO (hatte auch ein relativ direktes Kampfsystem... leider ist DDO kaum jemandem aufgefallen).

Also, wenn etwas negativ am Spiel ist (aus meiner ganz persönlichen Sicht!), dann folgendes:

- überinstanziert, erschwert Gruppieren und RP
- optische Vielfalt bei den Items ist nicht wirklich groß
- man levelt viel zu schnell (ich habe nach während der EA die ersten 80er gesehen!!!)
- Crafting (von den Bugs sehen wir mal ab) wirkt wenig durchdacht. Spielerwirtschaft scheint auch in Zukunft nicht wirklich möglich.
- leider zu Gildenzentrisch... war aber leider abzusehen bei einem eher PvP-orientierten Spiel

Ich lass es erstmal 3 Monate reifen und schau dann mal wieder rein. Ich hatte 54Lvl Spaß mit meinem Assassinen. Dann lief der Freimonat ab. Ich halte es für ein recht gutes Spiel, wenn es erstmal fertig ist.


----------



## konstapel (30. Juni 2008)

Clarke schrieb:


> wenn ich sowas Lese kommt es  mir hoch , AoC läuft dafür das es noch nicht mal  einen Monat am markt ist echt mal super



sorry aber wenn ich solche comments les kommt es mir hoch ...

was heist hier einen Monat auf dem Markt .. das muss einfach kack egal sein. Wenn ich etwas Programmier, muss ich vorher nachdenken was ich da Schreib. Ja man kann immer mal etwas übersehen, dafür gibts dann die Beta. Ein gutes Developer Team hätte viele Bugs garned erst verursacht, und Ja die Meisten liegen wirklich an dummen dummen dummen coder fehler - Warum? Sie mussten laufend abgänge an CME, BHE, p2E, usw. verkraften, der nachfolger hat sich den Code vom vorgänge rmeist ned gscheit durchglesen und ja, da ham se jetzt den Salat. Eine derartige Rotation hab ich seid dem Entwicklerumstieg von Microsoft bei Windows 98 nicht mehr gesehn.

Generell gesagt, ja Age of Conan ist "nicht Gut". Wer Titel wie "The Witcher" oder "Oblivion" angespielt hat, die Grafik macht hart Konkurrenz bei der halben Speichergröße. Größere Files (weil sie groß gerendert wurden) und eine gute Grafikkarte verlangen - ja damit is klar das es dann gut ausschaut. Erwartet hät ich mir aber fast schon Farcry oder so bei der PR die um diese "neuartige und aufregende" Grafik gemacht wurde... Und mal ehrlich - die Bäume schaun s******e aus - aber das is meine Meinung und war eher ned so Objektiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Interface ist eher ned so Übersichtlich gelungen. Prinzipiell merkt man aber dass es gut gemeint war und die Entwickler hier nur etwas neues bringen wollten. Gut gedacht - schlecht gemacht. Die Map allerdings ist innovativ - übersichtlich - man muss trodzem bissl mit denken - gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Kampfsystem ist das einzig gelungene Produkt von Funcom. Die bis jetzt beste Umsetzung von Out of Locked Combat die ich je gesehn hab. In Matrix Online angekündigt und versprochen - in Tabula Rasa mehr schlecht als recht umgesetzt und Age of Conan hat hier abgeräumt und verdient meiner Meinung nach jeglichen Ruhm der zur Zeit über die her fällt. Viele habens Probiert - wenige habens geschafft - und es ist Bugfrei. Ich hab getestet wie ein Wilder aber egal wo ich hin Klopp es kommt an - er berechnet die Distanz der Schlagweite und reisst alle nieder die ich Treffe - wunderbar - was mir ned so gfallt is dass ich genau so auch von allen Seiten und von jedem getroffen werden kann - das is aber eine andere Geschichte :>

Die Instanzierung war leider notwendig - ob das aber früher oder später ned noch zur Schwachstelle werden kann weis ich ehrlich ned .. ich persönlich finds Schade weil der Ganze Flair verloren geht - aber ja jedem das seine.

Der Sound is geil, war einer der Gründe für den Kauf meiner Collector Edition.

Alles in Allem würde ich die Wertung von AoC ned so hoch geben, aber es als Schlecht zu bezeichnen .. da gabs einen gewissen Vorgänger ... aber na lass ma die Diskussion jetzt lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (30. Juni 2008)

konstapel schrieb:


> was heist hier einen Monat auf dem Markt .. das muss einfach kack egal sein. Wenn ich etwas Programmier, muss ich vorher nachdenken was ich da Schreib. Ja man kann immer mal etwas übersehen, dafür gibts dann die Beta. Ein gutes Developer Team hätte viele Bugs garned erst verursacht, und Ja die Meisten liegen wirklich an dummen dummen dummen coder fehler - Warum? Sie mussten laufend abgänge an CME, BHE, p2E, usw. verkraften, der nachfolger hat sich den Code vom vorgänge rmeist ned gscheit durchglesen und ja, da ham se jetzt den Salat. Eine derartige Rotation hab ich seid dem Entwicklerumstieg von Microsoft bei Windows 98 nicht mehr gesehn.



Ich glaube nicht dass das problem auf Entwicklerseite liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe selbst schon erlebt dass Vertriebler Software verkauft haben die nicht existierte oder bevor ein Beta test gestartet ist. Die programmierer sind meistens die kleinen Arschlöcher die den Mist der anderen ausbaden dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (30. Juni 2008)

Sorry , aber der Thread ist einfach schlecht.

Total Sinnloser Einwand, basierend auf Frust.


----------



## Nagroth (30. Juni 2008)

Ob AoC nun wirklich so schlecht ist oder auch nicht, ich denke das in jeden Fall Funcom mit ihrer Releaseplanung und Marketing ein Eigentor geschossen haben.
Der Vertrieb - nicht die Entwicklung - hat das Ding vermurkst. WAR hat scheinbar einen besseren Vertrieb und sagt sich vielleicht "lasst uns warten". Bleibt nur abzuwarten wie lange der Vertrieb noch warten mag und wie fertig WAR dann ist.
Interessant wird sein, ob Funcom mit AoC jemals den Schaden den sie durch die zu frühe Veröffentlichung angerichtet haben je wieder gut machen können.
Eine gewisse Zahl an Spielern hat AoC durch die Bugs verloren, ob diese wiederkommen bleibt abzuwarten.
Wer jetzt allerdings sich wieder WOW zuwendet, der beweist aber auch nur das er nicht einmal über flache Tellerkanten blicken kann.


----------



## Topanga (30. Juni 2008)

das spiel an sich ist einfach nru geschmackssache. mir persönlich gefällt es nicht.aber ich sage nicht das es deswegen schlecht ist.
einzig was man so über den kundendienst hört wirft ein recht schlechtes licht auf das spiel bzw. die entwickler


----------



## Azddel (30. Juni 2008)

Equilibrio schrieb:


> So seh ich das auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na? gerade 18 geworden?
Herzlichen Glückwunsch: Sie sind der King, because you didn't have to ask your ellis (?), um the spiel zu spielen.
Or are you a minderjährges Kiddy, dessen ellis es ihm erlaubt haben, das Spiel zu spielen?

Hier bleiben noch einige Fragen zu klären....


----------



## konstapel (30. Juni 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> Na? gerade 18 geworden?
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch: Sie sind der King, because you didn't have to ask your ellis (?), um the spiel zu spielen.
> Or are you a minderjährges Kiddy, dessen ellis es ihm erlaubt haben, das Spiel zu spielen?
> 
> Hier bleiben noch einige Fragen zu klären....



*würg* sie hätten doch alles auf deutsch übersetzen sollen, bereits einer der ersten die sich innerhalb kürzester zeit anscheinend zu sehr daran gewöhnt haben. Denglisch ist nicht "cool" <-- auch nochmal für dich ...


Es liegt doch an den Entwicklern. Der Vertrieb is dann meistens die Stelle dies ausbaden darf, bzw der Support.


----------



## gw1200 (30. Juni 2008)

Nur zur Erinnerung habe ich hier mal nen Link, lustig zu lesen.

[post="100"]http://www.olnigg.de/jahr2005/olg116.htm[/post]

Auch wenn der Autor nicht unbedingt beliebt sein muss.


----------



## Azddel (30. Juni 2008)

konstapel schrieb:


> *würg* sie hätten doch alles auf deutsch übersetzen sollen, bereits einer der ersten die sich innerhalb kürzester zeit anscheinend zu sehr daran gewöhnt haben. Denglisch ist nicht "cool" <-- auch nochmal für dich ...
> 
> 
> Es liegt doch an den Entwicklern. Der Vertrieb is dann meistens die Stelle dies ausbaden darf, bzw der Support.



Der "Support"!? Ich bitte Sie! Denglisch ist doch nicht kühl.
Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle nicht weiter erklären, nur noch einmal deutlich machen, dass meine Denglisch-Absichten durchaus integer waren, und ich mich des Mittels der Mimikry zum Zwecke der Bloßlegung gewisser Mißstände bedient habe.

Soviel dazu. And have an nice day.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## konstapel (30. Juni 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> Der "Support"!? Ich bitte Sie! Denglisch ist doch nicht kühl.
> Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle nicht weiter erklären, nur noch einmal deutlich machen, dass meine Denglisch-Absichten durchaus integer waren, und ich mich des Mittels der Mimikry zum Zwecke der Bloßlegung gewisser Mißstände bedient habe.
> 
> Soviel dazu. And have an nice day.
> ...



mir war in gewisser weise klar wie das denglisch gemeint war, hier mit fremdwörtern zu impregniern machts aber auch ned besser   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azddel (30. Juni 2008)

konstapel schrieb:


> mir war in gewisser weise klar wie das denglisch gemeint war, hier mit fremdwörtern zu impregniern machts aber auch ned besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Impregniern ist gut. Wenn Sie imprägnieren meinen. Bloß wogegen? Schlechtes Wetter?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immondys (30. Juni 2008)

Hallo

Ich habe AoC wieder in die Ecke gestellt. Folgende Gründe waren dafür ausschlaggebend:

1. Lags vor und in Kämpfen (liegt nicht an der Hardware - die ist stark genug)

2. Ab level 20 erschien mir die Sache mit den Instanzierungen doch etwas nervig, ich hatte anders wie beim Marktführer nicht das Gefühl, in einer großen, offenen Welt zu agieren, sondern fühlte mich eher wie bei Guild Wars.

Was ich an dem Spiel toll fand, ist die Grafikengine - wirklich gelungen und stimmungsvoll, und die (versuchte) Umstzung von Howards Conan Welt, die ich als literarische Vorlage seht schätze. Leider, ich gehöre halt zu den Explorern, habe ich nicht den Eindruck, in einer offenen Welt herumzuziehen, was aber sicher geschmackssache ist.

Ich würde dem Spiel nicht einfach schlecht geben, das weise ich als plakatives Geschrei irgendwelcher frustrierter zurück, mir liegts halt so nicht und deshalb leave ichs wieder. Wens interessiert durchaus mal reinschauen und sich elber ein Bild machen, das wäre meine Empfehlung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daedadu (30. Juni 2008)

Immondys schrieb:


> 2. Ab level 20 erschien mir die Sache mit den Instanzierungen doch etwas nervig, ich hatte anders wie beim Marktführer nicht das Gefühl, in einer großen, offenen Welt zu agieren, sondern fühlte mich eher wie bei Guild Wars.


 
Und das ist auch mein Einwand zu der Thematik. 
Als Geschmacksache würde ich es nicht abtun, da zusehr duch die ganzen Instanzen der Spielspass gestört wird. 
Natürlich sind einige meiner Arbeitskollegen dort anderer Meinung was Ihr gutes Recht ist, aber das mindert den Spielspass um rund 60% habe ich das Gefühl.

Mit wenig Geld und wenig Aufwand ( kleine Server ) viele Spieler locken. 

Vielleicht ändert sich das ja noch mit den Instanzen, aber wer ein wenig von der Materie Ahnung hat, wird mir zustimmen. 

Es geht FC nicht darum, den Spieler eine bessere Welt zu geben ( töte 5 von den Wölfen un alle sind gefarmt ( Instanzwechsel = neu Wölfe ? Fehlanzeig )), sondern es werden lediglich Kosten in der Ausstattung gespart.

Just 2 my Cent´s.


----------



## commander_q3 (30. Juni 2008)

hab meinen Account auch wieder auf Eis gelegt. Das liegt nicht an der Instanziierung.. damit kann ich leben auch wenns etwas schade ist. Ich finde es eher eine absolute Frechheit was man ausserhalb von Tortage vorfindet: Plötzlich ist nix mehr vertont, die Quests wirken absolut lieblos, die Landschaften werden immer langweiliger und irgendwie ist die ganze Atmosphäre, die es bei den ersten 20 Leveln gab absolut futsch. Auf mich macht das den Eindruck, dass die Entwickler sich nach Tortage immer weniger Mühe gegeben haben bzw. das Spiel um jeden Preis schnell releasen wollten. Echt schade... In Tortage dachte ich noch.. was ein cooles Spiel.. WoW-Account kann ich mal einfrieren.. naja und jetzt hab ich ihn reaktieviert und AoC wird erstmal auf Eis gelegt.


----------



## Donmo (30. Juni 2008)

commander_q3 schrieb:


> hab meinen Account auch wieder auf Eis gelegt. Das liegt nicht an der Instanziierung.. damit kann ich leben auch wenns etwas schade ist. Ich finde es eher eine absolute Frechheit was man ausserhalb von Tortage vorfindet: *Plötzlich ist nix mehr vertont*, die Quests wirken absolut lieblos, die Landschaften werden immer langweiliger und irgendwie ist die ganze Atmosphäre, die es bei den ersten 20 Leveln gab absolut futsch. Auf mich macht das den Eindruck, dass die Entwickler sich nach Tortage immer weniger Mühe gegeben haben bzw. das Spiel um jeden Preis schnell releasen wollten. Echt schade... In Tortage dachte ich noch.. was ein cooles Spiel.. WoW-Account kann ich mal einfrieren.. naja und jetzt hab ich ihn reaktieviert und AoC wird erstmal auf Eis gelegt.



Das Spiel hat jetzt schon 25GB. Wie groß wäre es wohl, wenn alles vertont worden wäre?^^
Und die Quests find ich absolut nicht lieblos, wenn man denn Quests für sein Level bekommt, sind die nett gestaltet.

Und btw: Ich glaube schnell releasen wollten nicht die Entwickler, sondern der Publisher. Siehe Gothic 3. Leider haben viele Spieleschmieden nicht genug Geld, sich bei der Entwicklung Zeit zu lassen (wie Blizzard bei Diablo 3).

Viel Spaß noch bei WoW.


----------



## DerArctic (30. Juni 2008)

Donmo schrieb:


> Das Spiel hat jetzt schon 25GB. Wie groß wäre es wohl, wenn alles vertont worden wäre?^^
> Und die Quests find ich absolut nicht lieblos, wenn man denn Quests für sein Level bekommt, sind die nett gestaltet.
> 
> Und btw: Ich glaube schnell releasen wollten nicht die Entwickler, sondern der Publisher. Siehe Gothic 3. Leider haben viele Spieleschmieden nicht genug Geld, sich bei der Entwicklung Zeit zu lassen (wie Blizzard bei Diablo 3).
> ...



Ob nun der Publisher oder Programmierer schuld is interessiert nen Toten. Fakt is : ab nem bestimmten punkt is lächerlich was einem da präsentiert wird.

P.S.: Dickes GZ an den threadersteller, soviel Dummheit in einer Person is heftig


----------



## commander_q3 (30. Juni 2008)

Donmo schrieb:


> Das Spiel hat jetzt schon 25GB. Wie groß wäre es wohl, wenn alles vertont worden wäre?^^



Vollkommen egal wie gross es geworden wäre... entweder ich vertone alles oder gar nix.. im jetzigen Zustand wirkt das Spiel unfertig.


----------



## Netskater (30. Juni 2008)

Donmo schrieb:


> Das Spiel hat jetzt schon 25GB. Wie groß wäre es wohl, wenn alles vertont worden wäre?^^
> Und die Quests find ich absolut nicht lieblos, wenn man denn Quests für sein Level bekommt, sind die nett gestaltet.
> 
> Und btw: Ich glaube schnell releasen wollten nicht die Entwickler, sondern der Publisher. Siehe Gothic 3. Leider haben viele Spieleschmieden nicht genug Geld, sich bei der Entwicklung Zeit zu lassen (wie Blizzard bei Diablo 3).
> ...



Das Spiel hat jetzt schon 25 GB weil die ganzen Sounds in allen Sprachen drin liegen.

Ich hab mir ne MP3 CD in TopQualität gemacht, 350 CD-Musikstücke in MP3 Format auf 650 MB
Dank nochmal der Frauenhofer Instanz dafür. Also man muß schon was falsch machen wenn der Sound viel
Mb wegnimmt.

Es hat nichts mit Speicherplatz zu sondern den synchronisieren zu tun, an dieser Stelle hätte man ab lvl 20 durch
kurze Story erklärt warum einige Personen nicht mehr reden und andere doch, und hier und da einfach einfach
ein Tuch gegen den Wüstensand genommen und den Char einfach sprechen lassen können.

Alternativ gibts an der Technischen Universität Software, die Chars die Lippenbewegung zu den Worten synchronisiert.

Wie Tikume sagt können die Progger eher weniger dazu, son gewisser Index gibt Tikume recht, ich mein wenn ich weiss das Spiel soll in 6 Monate raus - konzentrier ich mich auf das wesentliche - damit das ordentlich läuft.

Anderseits waren die Progger schon immer Sound und Grafik Freaks. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DyZPhJiWE8

Das Spiel nicht in norwegisch schreiben, Eröffnungsfeier aber in Norwegen starten (5-6 kleinere da wos verkauft wird wär auch mal nett), die Soundtante hypen, kurz nach AoC den Spielern davon ne CD anbieten - und die mit der Edition dürften nochmal los rennen wenn sie wirklich alle Stücke haben wollen - hat mich nicht ganz von Tikumes Meinung überzeugt.

Etwas weniger an Zip, Zap - Abogebühren - hätten dem Spiel wohl ganz gut getan.

Der Funcom Index steht jetzt auf Punkt Anfang des Jahres, war Mai/Juni wirklich richtig hoch....möglich das es Druck gab, und eine große Geldentnahme gab.

Nur der Spieler möcht glaub ich einfach nur gutes simples Game und sonst garnix.


----------



## celion (30. Juni 2008)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Wer hat WoW zu relaise gespielt? Wer von euch labberbacken hat damals für Blizz den Betatester gemacht um das Spiel zu dem zu machen was es heute ist?
> Bestimmt nicht ihr das Spiel ist unfertig..blabla



Ich...

Und AoC liegt bei mir auch auf Eis....hab mir da etwas mehr erwartet.
Und Ja, das Spiel ist erst seit einem Monat auf dem Markt, wird fast jeden Tag gepatcht aber geändert hat sich nicht viel (schwimme immer noch die Wasserfälle nach oben, Texte immer noch in denglisch und der Encontent fehlt völlig)

Aufgrund der Konkurenz die bald ins Haus flattert (Wotlk, WAR, Aion usw.) sehe ich für AoC ziemlich schwarz.
Funcom sollte mal den Finger aus den A.... ziehen und was machen.


----------



## daedadu (30. Juni 2008)

Donmo schrieb:


> Das Spiel hat jetzt schon 25GB. Wie groß wäre es wohl, wenn alles vertont worden wäre?^^



In der heutigen Zeit ist das kein Problem mehr. Selbst habe ich 2 Terabyte im Rechner drin, selbst jede halbwegs vernünftige "Krücke" hat mittlerweile 1GB, das Argument zieht in meinen Augen nicht.

Da fällt mir nur der Einwand und der Bericht on Ollnig ein


----------



## Donmo (30. Juni 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> Das Spiel hat jetzt schon 25 GB weil die ganzen Sounds in allen Sprachen drin liegen.
> 
> Ich hab mir ne MP3 CD in TopQualität gemacht, 350 CD-Musikstücke in MP3 Format auf 650 MB
> Dank nochmal der Frauenhofer Instanz dafür. Also man muß schon was falsch machen wenn der Sound viel
> Mb wegnimmt.


Klar, nur wenn Funcom so doof ist und keine entsprechenden Sprachversionen baut würde ein komplett vertontes Spiel wohl deutlich größer sein. Sonst ist wie du schon gesagt hast die Synchronisation ein gewaltiger Aufwand.



> Vollkommen egal wie gross es geworden wäre... entweder ich vertone alles oder gar nix.. im jetzigen Zustand wirkt das Spiel unfertig.


Alles zu vertonen ist wirklich übertrieben. Insgesamt wäre Funcom wohl besser weggekommen wenn sie nur einen 'Hallo' und 'Auf Wiedersehen'-Sound eingefügt hätten, dann würden weniger Leute drüber meckern.
So ists echt schade, wenn man sich dran gewöhnt und dann plötzlich denkt die Boxen streiken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garziil (30. Juni 2008)

celion schrieb:


> Ich...
> 
> Und AoC liegt bei mir auch auf Eis....hab mir da etwas mehr erwartet.
> Und Ja, das Spiel ist erst seit einem Monat auf dem Markt, _*wird fast jeden Tag gepatcht*_ aber geändert hat sich nicht viel (schwimme immer noch die Wasserfälle nach oben, Texte immer noch in denglisch und der Encontent fehlt völlig)
> ...



Ich informiere mich schon die ganze Zeit über AoC und verfolge selbstverständlich diesen Thread. Ich habe mir das Spiel jetzt bestellt und werde mir mein eigenes Urteil bilden. Am Anfang von WoW (habe seit der Beta gespielt und vor einiger Zeit aufgehört) war ebenfalls sehr viel einfach verbuggt oder fehlte. Die Community hat sich auch endlos darüber gestritten und was ist jetzt nach all den *Jahren*? Es ist immer noch nicht Bugfrei. 
In diesem Thread gibt es einige Post´s von Personen die das Spiel schlecht machen, es allerdings nichtmal gespielt haben. Das ist in meinen Augen ehrlich gesagt nicht die Feine Art. 

Es ist erst nen Monat vergangen und in dieser kurzen Zeit wurde einiges nachgepatcht. Alleine daran sollte man sehen, dass Funcom sich alle mühe gibt das Spiel nachzubessern. Gebt Funcom etwas Zeit und Spielt erstmal bevor ihr das Spiel schlecht macht.


----------



## Gorwar (30. Juni 2008)

Garziil schrieb:


> Ich informiere mich schon die ganze Zeit über AoC und verfolge selbstverständlich diesen Thread. Ich habe mir das Spiel jetzt bestellt und werde mir mein



Ich glaube du hast die richtige Entscheidung getroffen. Dass Das Spiel verbugt ist, ist auch nicht was Schlechtes. Ich habe verbugte Sachen gesehen : Guck mal selber : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danj2008 (30. Juni 2008)

Nicht nur dass ich hab damit aufgehort wieder ich zahle ne pre paid carte kuck mal und dann kriegt ichnoch ne rehcnung per post ich müsste noch gebühren an die bezahlen habe meinen account wieder gekündigt


----------



## Pyrodimi (30. Juni 2008)

Gorwar schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast die richtige Entscheidung getroffen. Dass Das Spiel verbugt ist, ist auch nicht was Schlechtes. Ich habe verbugte Sachen gesehen : Guck mal selber :
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




PATCHT DEN BUG BLOSS NICHT!!!!!


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (30. Juni 2008)

EY mal ganz erhlich ja Gothic 3 ist verbuggt aber ein SAU geiles spiel wie die zwar nicht so wie die vorgänger aber ich hoffe das sie es beim 4 besser machen werden (auch wenns net mehr das Deutsche Team sondern die Amys machen)


----------



## Netskater (1. Juli 2008)

Meine Oma sagt, da gibts bessere Bilder im Netz...kostenlos.

Na wenn die das schon sagt...gähn.

Domno, ein Hallo - Wiedersehen hätte mir auch völlig gereicht oder gar keine, so 
aber sagten X-Spieler ihre Soundkarte wäre kaputt und müssten sie mal checken.....


----------



## zewa (1. Juli 2008)

bin ich froh, das die ganzen nasen hier nicht mehr AoC spielen. 
War letztens mit so einer ex wow'ler gruppe in einer ini. mein gott. die waren echt zu blöd um sich richtig aufzustellen. die kennen nur dieses stumpfe ein knopf drücken aus wow.

also bitte bitte spielt nicht AoC. es ist nichts für euch. es sit zu schwer, lasst es. BITTE. bleibt bei euren pseudo pvp. 
hört bitte alle auf diese absoluten milchbrötchen die nach lvl 20 nicht mehr klar kommen und lasst es.

so können wir in aoc dann auch wieder in ruhe spielen. danke euch sehr


----------



## Lizard King (1. Juli 2008)

zewa schrieb:


> War letztens mit so einer ex wow'ler gruppe in einer ini. mein gott. die waren echt zu blöd um sich richtig aufzustellen. die kennen nur dieses stumpfe ein knopf drücken aus wow.



Als ob einer mit Verstand wirklich ernsthaft AOC spielen würde.
Gott was für ein peinlicher Kommentar von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrid (1. Juli 2008)

lizard kannst du einfach mal die fresse halten - ich hab mich jetzt lang genug bei dir zurückgehalten - FORENTROLLE wie dich braucht hier niemand - nur leute beleidigen aber nichts SACHLICHES schreiben - merkt man allein bei den comments in den news - glaube eher du bist sauer weil deine sogenannten wow-kumpels oder dgl. zu aoc gewechselt sind und die nicht darüber hinwegkommst

grüße


----------



## Missleila (1. Juli 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.)
> ...



Beantworte mir mal eine Frage:

Wie alt bist Du eigentlich,so rumzumekkern ist Kindisch und zeigt mir nur wie hoch Dein Intell ist.Wenn es Dir nicht mehr zusagt,dann beende es einfach und lass uns hier einfach in Ruhe.Viele haben die gleichen Probleme,und mekkern nicht herum so wie Du.

Ich find es einfach nur lächerlich wie sich Leute hier auslassen und wie bei Muttern zu Hause "Mama,die haben das ned gemacht,ich mag die nicht mehr spielen"......kann ich nur eines sagen  auch an all die andern: DANN geht doch und erspart uns eure Kommentare hier....


----------



## Nelia (1. Juli 2008)

Bin ich rein zufällig drauf gestoßen.

http://www.spieleflut.de/artikel/1866/


----------



## Azddel (1. Juli 2008)

zewa schrieb:


> bin ich froh, das die ganzen nasen hier nicht mehr AoC spielen.
> War letztens mit so einer ex wow'ler gruppe in einer ini. mein gott. die waren echt zu blöd um sich richtig aufzustellen. die kennen nur dieses stumpfe ein knopf drücken aus wow.
> 
> also bitte bitte spielt nicht AoC. es ist nichts für euch. es sit zu schwer, lasst es. BITT. bleibt bei euren pseudo pvp.
> ...



Gähn. Der König der Pro-Gamer hat gesprochen. Irgendwie werde ich immer froher, dass ich AoC nicht spiele. Wahrscheinlich würde ich eh nur als Kacknoob, der erstmal seine Milchbrötchen aufessen soll, vollgeflamt.

Bitte, gern geschehen.


----------



## Azddel (1. Juli 2008)

Abrid schrieb:


> lizard kannst du einfach mal die fresse halten - ich hab mich jetzt lang genug bei dir zurückgehalten - FORENTROLLE wie dich braucht hier niemand - nur leute beleidigen aber nichts SACHLICHES schreiben - merkt man allein bei den comments in den news - glaube eher du bist sauer weil deine sogenannten wow-kumpels oder dgl. zu aoc gewechselt sind und die nicht darüber hinwegkommst
> 
> grüße



Auch dies ein äußerst gehaltvoller und vor allem sachlicher Kommentar.
Bei so viel Argumentationsüberschuss hat man die Gegner ganz schnell in die Knie gezwungen.
Obwohl: wen verteidige ich hier überhaupt?...


----------



## Azddel (1. Juli 2008)

Missleila schrieb:


> Beantworte mir mal eine Frage:
> 
> Wie alt bist Du eigentlich,so rumzumekkern ist Kindisch und zeigt mir nur wie hoch Dein Intell ist.Wenn es Dir nicht mehr zusagt,dann beende es einfach und lass uns hier einfach in Ruhe.Viele haben die gleichen Probleme,und mekkern nicht herum so wie Du.
> 
> Ich find es einfach nur lächerlich wie sich Leute hier auslassen und wie bei Muttern zu Hause "Mama,die haben das ned gemacht,ich mag die nicht mehr spielen"......kann ich nur eines sagen  auch an all die andern: DANN geht doch und erspart uns eure Kommentare hier....



Missleila hat natürlich vollkommen Recht. Meckern ist kindisch, ab einem gewissen Alter hält man einfach mal den Rand, weil man weiß, dass die Welt schlecht ist und man sowieso nichts an ihrem Zustand ändert.
Wie hoch der Intel(l) ist, kann ich allerdings auch nicht beantworten. Das hängt nicht unwesentlich vom Stand der AMD-Aktie ab...
Auch Missleila will in Ruhe gelassen werden. Das ist ihr gutes Recht. Nur müsste sie es nicht so laut in die Welt posaunen, das wäre um einiges angenehmer.

Und verwunderlich, dass ein Spruch aus dem Kalten Krieg hier immer mehr Konjunktur feiert: Wenns dir nicht passt, dann geh doch nach drüben!

Viel Spaß.


----------



## Shadowmelter (1. Juli 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.
> 
> 2. Schlechter Support, hohe pings,  das nicht veröffentlichen von patchnotes, Deutsch und englisch vermischt sich
> ...




diese beschwerden hören sich für mich im ersten moment so an wie die probleme bei jedem anderen spiel auch. genau das was hier beschrieben wurde und welches nun von mir zitiert wurde gab es auch in Dark Age of Camelot, World of Warcraft, Vanguard, Herr der Ringe Online

ich weiß ja nicht wie einfältig so manch ein spieler heutzutage noch sein kann aber die zeit in der spiele rauskamen die von anfang an funktioniert haben wie sie sollten ist schon ewig vorbei und wird nie wieder eintreten. jedes spiel was aufn markt kommt ist ne baustelle. 

1. bugs
bugs gab es überall in allen spielen. angefangen von loot den man nicht looten konnte und gruppenmitglieder die plötzlich nicht mehr sichtbar waren. unsichtbare mobs die man nicht ins ziel nehmen konnte die einen aber töteten. löcher im boden die eine falle sind aus der man nicht mehr ohne GM rauskommt. 

2. schlechter support
tja das is son ding. selbst über den wow support wird heutzutage noch gemotzt und die sind dort recht erfahren und eingespielt. aber ein GM muss auch erstmal das spiel lernen und die regeln kapieren und das schafft man nur bedingt über lehrbuch. jeder GM muss bei schweren fragen seinen chef konsultieren und der entscheidet dann letztendlich. in AoC lese ich viel über bugs und daher schätze ich mal das jeden tag 10000 und mehr leute einen GM anschreiben wegen irgendeinem scheiss der jedem GM schon hundertfach gestellt wurde. das führt dann zu den nicht gerne gesehenen standart LMAA GM macros die keiner leiden kann was aber verständlich ist ^^. rechnet man nun das ein GM sich fürs erfassen und beantworten einer frage ca 5 min zeit nimmt schafft er 12 anfragen pro stunde. bei 8-12 stunden arbeitszeit kann man sich selber ausrechnen wielange es braucht und wieviele GMs man braucht um alle fragen zu beantworten. sind es schwee fragen und es muss erst der chef des GMs gefragt werden kann es noch länger dauern weil es davon noch viel weniger gibt. es wäre zwar lobenswert wenn funcom zu beginn mehrere hundert GMs anstellen würde um alle fragen zu beantworten in adäquaten zeiten aber wenn sich der erste stress nach ein paar monaten gelegt hat müsste er sich auch fast alle wieder entlassen. daher gehe ich mal aus das der bestand an GMs ausgelegt ist nach der normalsituation und da dies derzeit eher eine ausnahmesituation ist wird es wohl keinen einizgen GM geben der sich über zuwenig arbeit beschweren kann.

3. endcontent oder highend ? 
tja das ist doch überall leider das gleiche. ich für mich persönlich weiß zwar nicht wieso man zum leveln quests braucht denn hartnäckiges grinden tuts nunmal auch aber mir fällt grade kein spiel ein welches in den ersten 4-8 wochen nach release schon vollkommen ausgebaut war auf die oberen levelstufen. die sind alle froh wenn sie ihre startgebiete am laufen halten können ^^. es ist also keine wirkliche sensation für mich das spielern die powerleveln nach kurzer zeit der content ausgeht. ich kann mich da am besten weil es noch nicht solange her ist noch an herr der ringe erinnern. wir hatten monatelang die beta gespielt. wir hatten alle die preorder version und konnten somit 10 tagen vor öffentlichem release schon loslegen. als die tore dann nach 10 tagen für alle andeen spieler geöffnet wurden waren wir schon längst level 50 also max level und konnten nichts mehr machen. also schlossen wir uns den neubürgern an und fingen an zu twinken.

4. zu 4. kann ich nix sagen da ich den satz nicht verstehe ^^

5. auch wenn ich AoC noch nicht gespielt habe so habe ich doch ettliche gildenkollegen die schon level 80 sind. AoC ist keinesfalls ein schlechtes spiel es ist aber halt eine absolute baustelle. an jeder ecke wird noch geschraubt, klassen generft etc etc. schlecht ist hier nur die einstellung des spielers der doch echt glaubt bei release ein vollständig funktionierendes ausgereiftes spiel spielen zu können. ich z.b. werde AoC sicherlich spielen aber ich habe aus meinen fehlern gelernt und für mich selber beschlossen keinerlei releasetermine mehr zum spielehändler zu rennen um mir dort meine fertig baustelle zu kaufen um mich dann zu ärgern das ich meine esten 30 spieltage mit frust hinter mich bringe.

6. wenn du über hohe versprechungen die nicht eingehalten werden sprichst denke ich in erster linie an unsere politiker, aber nein, falsches thema ^^. das was du dort ansprichst sind die versprechungen die eingehalten werden sobald das spiel ausgereift ist was derzeit keineswegs der fall ist. ich kann dir z.b. auch sagen das mein sohn ein richtig guter handballspieler sein wird. schade ist nur das er grademal 17 monate alt ist. die erwartungen wird er wenn er groß ist trotzdem erfüllen. hoffe ich ^^

7. diese blöden banns sind natürlich sehr ärgerlich und betreffen soweit ichs gehört habe vorallem die architekten. diesen wurde halt zu beginn recht flott viel gild zugesteckt um die spielerstadt zu erbauen. dies wude dann von der unausgefeilen spielmechanik registriert und er wurde als potentieller goldfarmer verbannt. leider natürlich zu unrecht was ich ausnahmsweise mal als einen ecten minuspunkt empfinde und dir da auch recht gebe. aber es ist so wahnsinng schwer heutzutage zu versuchen den goldhandel zu unterbinden das ich funcom verstehen kann das sie so handeln. aber auch funcom wird sich iwann eingestehen müssen das sie keinerlei chancen haben gegen ebay-gold-verkäufer. egal wie funcom reagiert am ende wird der spieler in den arsch gekniffen. entweder werden viele leute gebannt und das auch zu unrecht um dann später wieder freigeschaltet zu werden oder aber die goldverkäufer beeinflussen die inflation im spiel derartig das funcom es irgendwann so macht wie blizzard und jedem spieler ermöglicht durch dümmliche tagesquests mit wenig einsatz und 0 8 15 tötungs-sammel-schema in kürzester zeit an soviel gold zu kommen das man eigendlich auf ebay verzichten kann. 



am ende ist nur zu sagen das ich deinen frust recht gut verstehen kann aber auch du wirst es überleben und wachsen ^^. evtl biste ja bei deinem nächsten onlinespiel welches release hat nicht mehr so voreilig und naiv zu glauben das es von anfang an zu 100% oder gar 75% spieletauglich ist. warte halt mal 3 oder 6 monate ab, les dir ein paar "käse zum" whine posts durch und hör dir an was die spieler so bereden. du wirst schon merken wenn sich die stimmung hebt das man es dann eher riskieren kann 50&#8364; in den wind zu blasen als sich auf die versprechen von politikern zu verlassen nur damit sie nachdem sie gewählt wurden auf einmal feststellen das sie das so wie sie es vor hatten garnicht realisieren können weil..... mist wieder falsches thema aber denk dir einfach den rest selber ^^

mfg shadow


----------



## Szasstam (1. Juli 2008)

Hi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,

also entweder man mag das Spiel und hat die Geduld sich vorerst mit den realtiv zahlreichen Bugs abzufinden oder man lässt es. Ich finde AoC vom Setting her sehr gelungen. 
Die Quests machen aus meiner Sicht Spass. Auch wenn sie effektiv nicht viel anders sind als bei anderen MMORPGs wird wenigstens versucht sie in eine interessante Story zu packen. Das gelingt mal mehr und mal weniger. Zumindest lese ich mir noch durch was mir meine Questgeber sagen. Das habe ich beispielsweise bei WoW ab Stufe 5 aufgegeben.

WoW ist ohne Zweifel ein super Spiel und in vielen Bereichen weiter als AoC. Mit einer guten Community und guter Arbeit von FC wird AoC vielleicht auch irgendwann diesen Status erreichen. Ich werde jedenfalls weiter spielen.

Also - es  wäre schön, wenn diejenigen, die keine Geduld mitbringen einfach möglichst bald das Weite suchen und ihren unproduktiven Senf für sich behalten während die Leute mit konstruktiver Kritik dabei bleiben. So werden zwei große Probleme auf einmal beseitigt:   

-die besagten Bugs
-zu viele WoW Kiddies (woher habt ihr eigentlich das Spiel? Musste Mutti mit euch zusammen in den Saturn gehen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich bin für härtere Kontrollen bei der Abgabe von Computerspielen an Jugendliche und Kinder.   Erstens soll das ja eh nicht gut für die Psyche sein und zweitens werde ich persönlich bei meinem Spielerlebnis von völlig dummen und niveaulosen Kiddies belästigt) 

;-) Also, viel Spass noch beim weiterflamen - ich kann nur sagen - hoffentlich wird euch das bald zu langweilig und ihr macht euch vom Acker.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mc-Chaos (1. Juli 2008)

Ich versteh das hier alles nicht. Ich bin mit meinem Dunklen Tampler mittlerweile auf 50 und hatte noch nie größere Schwierigkeiten. Einige Serverabstürze hat es zwar gegeben, aber meistens konnte man sich direkt wieder einloggen.

Insgesamt haben 3 Quests nicht funktioniert, von weit über 100. Ich denke auch das ist vertretbar.

Ich will hier nicht sagen, dass Spiel ist perfekt. Nein, einiges muss Funcom noch verbessern. Aber im Vergleich zu anderen Games läufts nach knapp 2 Monaten schon ganz rund. Kaufempfehlung geb ich klar ab, was der o. g. Artikel beschreibt konnte ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Mir fällt auf, die negativsten Beiträge kommen zu 80% von WoW Spielern. Vergleicht nicht immer euer ausgelutschtes, nach 4 Jahren Entwicklung auch ausgereiftes Spiel mit einem Game, was ganz neue Ideen hat und versucht, neue Wege zu gehen. Neue Wege sind nunmal was holprig und wer immer auf der gleichen geraden Straße fahren will, kann das gerne machen. Aber kritisiert das wenigstens objektiv und nicht aus der Brille eines WoW Verklatschten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ich bin selbst WoW Spieler, freu mich aber übers neue Game). Diese Schlechtrederei gibt es bei jedem Online Game, was auf den Markt kommt und das nervt. 

Auch wenn AOC noch nicht immer rund läuft, so haben sie objektive Kritik verdient.


----------



## Azddel (1. Juli 2008)

Mal eine allgemeine Frage. Woher kommt eigentlich dieser Hass auf Kinder und Jugendliche? Wenn ich lesen muss, dass sich jemand in seinem "Spielerlebnis von völlig dummen und niveaulosen Kiddies belästigt" fühlt, dann finde ich das schon recht widerlich. Und das ist ja nur ein Beispiel von vielen.
Wisst ihr denn nicht, dass Kinder und Jugendliche keine Erwachsenen sind? Das muss man doch wissen... Und es gibt auch so etwas wie eine Pubertät, da legt man dann nochmal ziemlich absonderliche Verhaltensweisen an den Tag. Das ist nichts Ungewöhnliches und sollte von den Erwachsenen hingenommen und akzeptiert werden. Wer damit nicht zurecht kommt, sollte sich ernsthaft Gedanken machen über seinen allgemeinen seelischen und nervlichen Zustand. Kuren haben da oft schon Wunder gewirkt.

Ich habe den Verdacht, dass die meisten derjenigen, die sich über "Kiddies" aufregen, selbst soeben erst ins vermeintliche Paradies der Volljährigkeit gewandert sind. Und nebenbei gesagt, ist ein Achtzehnjähriger oder in vielen Fällen sogar ein - sagen wir, weil wir eine Grenze brauchen: Dreiundzwanzigjähriger nicht wenger ein Jugendlicher als ein Sechszehnjähriger. Die Unterschiedlichkeit der Verhaltensweisen ist oftmals marginal. Vielleicht bin ich auch selbst nur zu alt.
Andererseits verstehe ich das Kiddie-Geschrei natürlich auch. Man ist froh, dass man selbst jetzt ganz legal in den Laden rennen und sich die mit "Ab 18" Stickern gekennzeichneten Devotionalien holen kann. Harter Alk und Puffbesuche sind jetzt auch erlaubt. Da will man sich das Gefühl der neu erworbenen Überlegenheit natürlich nicht von denjenigen verschandeln lassen, von denen man sich gerade erst, aufgrund des kürzlichen Geburtstages, abgesetzt hat.

Grüße,
Azddel, Verteidiger der Minderjährigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blumentau (1. Juli 2008)

Ich brauch keine Gründe um dir recht zu geben, hab videos vom game gesehen und muss sagen. man ist das ein scheiß, da ist garnicht (und das gabs noch bei keinem spiel) das mich nur im geringsten ansprechen würde.

naja jedem das seine. ich bleib bei WoW und warte auf D3 für singleplayer....

mfg


----------



## Pyrodimi (1. Juli 2008)

Blumentau schrieb:


> Ich brauch keine Gründe um dir recht zu geben, hab videos vom game gesehen und muss sagen. man ist das ein scheiß, da ist garnicht (und das gabs noch bei keinem spiel) das mich nur im geringsten ansprechen würde.
> 
> naja jedem das seine. ich bleib bei WoW und warte auf D3 für singleplayer....
> 
> mfg



Wahnsinn solch obejektive und sachliche Kritik hab´ich selten gesehen...
SoSo Du hast Videos gesehen....und nach diesen Videos bildest du dir deine MEinung aja...

BEI SETS GIFTEN.....HAST DU DIR DAS HIRNTOTGEFERNSEHT?


----------



## Szasstam (1. Juli 2008)

Heyho,

nur zur Klarstellung: Meine Völljährigkeit habe ich schon vor relativ langer Zeit überschritten (mehr als 10 Jahre *schluchtz*). Ich habe auch nichts gegen Kinder - ganz im Gegenteil. Dennoch ist AoC ab 18. und der Spielinhalt ist aus meiner Sicht auch nicht für wesentlich jüngere Personen geeignet. Vielleicht sollte ich auf den Begriff "WoW Kiddie" und die Verwendung dieses Synonyms näher eingehen: Es müssen nicht zwingend tatsächlich Kinder damit gemeint sein - auch wesentlich ältere Personen können durchaus in diesen Bereich fallen wenn das Verhalten dem eines 15-jährigen gleicht. 

@Azddel: Ich möchte nochmals betonen - ich habe keinen Hass auf Kinder und Jugendliche. Es gibt jedoch einfach äußere Umstände, bei denen Kinder und Jugendliche nichts zu suchen haben - so z. B. AoC. Wenn du das anders siehst und ggf selbst schon Kinder hast hoffe ich, dass du dennoch deiner Pflicht nachkommst und deinem ggf. minderjährigen Kind nicht erlaubst AoC zu spielen - mein Tip an dieser Stelle -WOW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Desweiteren entschuldige ich mich wenn meine Ausdrucksweise auf dich eine so erschreckende Wirkung hatte. So ernst ist das Ganze auch nicht zu nehmen (was ich in der Regel mit Smileys o.ä. ausdrücke)
Aber ich muss chon sagen - dein Post hat mich zum schmunzeln gebracht. Schön geschrieben und argumentiert. Lob und Anerkennung!


----------



## Azddel (1. Juli 2008)

Szasstam schrieb:


> Heyho,
> 
> nur zur Klarstellung: Meine Völljährigkeit habe ich schon vor relativ langer Zeit überschritten (mehr als 10 Jahre *schluchtz*). Ich habe auch nichts gegen Kinder - ganz im Gegenteil. Dennoch ist AoC ab 18. und der Spielinhalt ist aus meiner Sicht auch nicht für wesentlich jüngere Personen geeignet. Vielleicht sollte ich auf den Begriff "WoW Kiddie" und die Verwendung dieses Synonyms näher eingehen: Es müssen nicht zwingend tatsächlich Kinder damit gemeint sein - auch wesentlich ältere Personen können durchaus in diesen Bereich fallen wenn das Verhalten dem eines 15-jährigen gleicht.
> 
> ...



Grüße.
Keine Angst, deine Ausdrucksweise hatte nicht wirklich eine erschreckende Wirkung auf mich. Ich wollte das Thema nur mal im Allgemeinen anschneiden und da kam mir - zugegebener Maßen etwas wahllos - deine Kiddie-Aussage gerade recht.
Ich habe ja im vorangegangnen Post meine Meinung schon dargestellt, deshalb mache ich das an dieser Stelle nicht nochmal.
Ich wollte auch nicht darauf hinaus, dass Minderjährige AoC spielen sollen. Bitte nicht! ABer du weißt ja, wie es gemeint war. Und danke für das Lob.
Und keine Angst, meine Kinder spielen nur Schlagzeug.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (1. Juli 2008)

Shadowmelter schrieb:
			
		

> diese beschwerden hören sich für mich im ersten moment so an wie die probleme bei jedem anderen spiel auch. genau das was hier beschrieben wurde und welches nun von mir zitiert wurde gab es auch in Dark Age of Camelot, World of Warcraft, Vanguard, Herr der Ringe Online



Zwei Dinge:
1. Kann man die "Launch-bugs" von Vanguard und beispielsweise Herr der Ringe Online nicht einmal ansatzweise vergleichen. Dazu nur der eine Satz: Auf der Box von Vanguard werden Flugmounts angepriesen, diese gab es 1 Jahr (in Worten EIN JAHR!) nach Launch erst im Spiel. Es gibt also sehr wohl gravierende Unterschiede was die Probleme bei Spielstart von MMOs betrifft. In keinster Weise ist das mit einem "wie bei jedem anderen Spiel auch" abzutun. Der beste Vergleich, du kaufst 2 neue PCs, der eine hat am Gehäuse einen kleinen Kratzer, der andere hat kein CD-Laufwerk obwohl er damit beworben wurde und du dafür bezahlt hast...

2. Selbst wenn kein Spiel bugfrei auf den Markt kommt, so gibt es riesige Unterschiede wie mit diesen Bugs umgegangen wird. Um hier wieder von deinen Beispielen die beiden Extreme zu vergleichen: Vanguard lief 1 Jahr nach Launch (vorher habe ich es nie gespielt, da kann es nur noch schlimmer gewesen sein) auf meiner Grafikkarte (die es bei Launch noch nicht einmal gab) gelinde gesagt schlecht und in den ersten 10 levels mit Trialkey habe ich mehr spielerlebnis-verändernde bugs gesehen als in 50 lvls HDRO. Es ist auch kein Geheimnis, dass Vanguard aufgrund schlechter Bugbehebung, schlechter Informationspolitik (lange ignoriertes Item-duping) und mangelnder Performance so wenige Abbonnenten hat, dass die Zukunft ungewiss ist, das Spiel sich in der Folge noch langsamer entwickelt, Verbesserungen in größeren Zeitabständen kommen und insoweit wieder mehr Kunden abspringen. Ist ein MMO erstmal im downward-trend ist es nur durch große Investitionen möglich da wieder rauszukommen.

Insgesamt hängen Punkt 1 und Punkt 2 auf jeden Fall zusammen. Bugs zu beheben während der Spielbetrieb schon läuft ist aus verschiedenen Gründen viel schwerer und mühsamer als wenn das Spiel noch nicht auf dem Markt ist (technische Probleme, Personal, usw.). Hat ein Spiel bei Launch also sehr sehr viele Bug wird es selbst beim besten Willen der Entwickler unglaublich schwer, das Ruder noch rumzureißen. Ich spiele kein AoC aber nach allem was man so liest und auch von offizieller(er) Seite in Magazinen etc. zu hören bekommt, müsste Funcom jetzt an unglaublich vielen Stellen gleichzeitig Wunder bewirken. Potentiell führt das zu überhasteten Entscheidungen, welche sich oft negativ auf gameplay, spielcharakter, balance und das ursprüngliche Spielkonzept auswirken (bestes Beispiel wieder Vanguard, oder ein berühmter Patch in SWG). Auf der einen Seite gilt es die zahlenden Kunden mit neuem und bereits versprochenem - aber nicht geliefertem - Content davon abzuhalten das Spiel zu kündigen und gleichzeitig wäre es sehr wichtig für die finanzielle Zukunft des Spiels, wenn man die diversen Performanceprobleme in den Griff bekommt damit die anderen 700,000 (oder mehr Leute) die keinen high-end Rechner haben auch endlich zahlende Funcom Kunden werden können.


----------



## zewa (1. Juli 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> Gähn. Der König der Pro-Gamer hat gesprochen. Irgendwie werde ich immer froher, dass ich AoC nicht spiele. Wahrscheinlich würde ich eh nur als Kacknoob, der erstmal seine Milchbrötchen aufessen soll, vollgeflamt.
> 
> Bitte, gern geschehen.



ja, zum glück bist du nicht in aoc.. man, da können echt alle froh sein. 
ich glaub auch nciht das du genug hand augen koordination für aoc hast, von daher. also danke das DU nicht zu aoc kommst und lieber deine täglichen quest immer und immer wieder in der schönen welt von wow machts. alle danke dir, glaub mir.


----------



## zewa (1. Juli 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> Als ob einer mit Verstand wirklich ernsthaft AOC spielen würde.
> Gott was für ein peinlicher Kommentar von dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




o Lizard King, du bist so eine arme socke. irgendwie hab ich echt mitleid mit dir.
aber mach dir nichts drauß, spätestens wenn du 14 jahre alt bist verändert sich viel bei dir und dan ngehörst du auch zu uns.


----------



## zewa (1. Juli 2008)

Blumentau schrieb:


> Ich brauch keine Gründe um dir recht zu geben, hab videos vom game gesehen und muss sagen. man ist das ein scheiß, da ist garnicht (und das gabs noch bei keinem spiel) das mich nur im geringsten ansprechen würde.
> 
> naja jedem das seine. ich bleib bei WoW und warte auf D3 für singleplayer....
> 
> mfg




oo ein bildzeitungsleser. interessant


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (1. Juli 2008)

Wann wird der Thread eigentlich mal dicht gemacht ? Ich mein doppelte Threats werden so schnell wies geht geschlossen aber ein Thread wie dieser hier gespickt mit beleidigungen wird offen gelassen. 

Also "Please Tikume pimp my Ride... oh ich meinte Pls Tikume close this (Threat)"


----------



## Spittykovski (1. Juli 2008)

Das ist der allgmeine Auskotz Thread. Und rate mal warum der nicht geschlossen wird. - Richtig, weil spätestens nach ner Stunde ein neuer Thread dieser Art entstehen würde und alles fängt von vorne an.
Daher lieber den alten behalten und drauf hoffen, das AoC kritiker diesen entdecken, bevor sie einen neuen erstellen.


----------



## Fray_2010 (1. Juli 2008)

tag leute^^

hab mich hier mal ein wenig umgesehen und bin zu dem schluss gekommen das die meisten die AOC für nicht gut befinden( mal sanft ausgedrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
vermutlich einwenig jüngere gamer sind die das erstens garnicht haben sollten und zweitens mit der komplexität des games ein wenig überfordert waren/sind,
die meisten dieser spieler haben sich ein WoW mit besserer grafik erwartet aber da es nun doch ein wenig anders wurde siehe kampfsystem ne gute erwachsene story in die man sich heineversetzten kann usw.. ist es gleich schlecht ???   

die frage solltet ihr euch wirklich mal stellen ,nur weil ihr es nich spielen wollt/könnt ist das game nicht schlecht ,das ist eine persönliche einstellung oder??

meine meinung von AOC nur am rande : einfach gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  weiter so FC wenn ihr die bugs noch in den griff bekommt wirds noch besser!!

mfg 
Fray_2010


_______________________________
seltsam?aber so steht es geschrieben......


----------



## DD6VD (1. Juli 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.



Also ich glaube mir ist schlecht wen ich das Lese was du da von dir gibst, logisch hat das Game bugs, bedanken kannste dich bei Eidos die es natürlich obwohl Funcom es noch nicht wollte auf den Markt bringen mussten, das zu einem. Zum anderen sieht es so aus das bei JEDEM Online Rollenspiel Bugs vorhanden sind, das lässt sich leider nicht vermeiden, ich denke da nur an WoW oder Hdro oder Eve Online. Und momentan sieht es ja so aus das sie meistens 2x pro Woche einen Patch rausbringen und Fehler beseitigen, da kann man nun wirklich nicht meckern. Ich meine die strengen sich wirklich an die Jungs.


----------



## Netskater (1. Juli 2008)

Fray_2010 schrieb:


> tag leute^^
> 
> hab mich hier mal ein wenig umgesehen und bin zu dem schluss gekommen das die meisten die AOC für nicht gut befinden( mal sanft ausgedrückt
> 
> ...



Das einzige wo mit Du recht hast das AoC Spieler jünger sind, anders kann man die verbale Flamesalve auf Lizzard King nicht erklären. Die Community is ja sogar gut....gibts extra schon miese AoC-Community Threads drüber hier, da kann der Spielchat wohl kaum informativ, lustig und spassig sein. Vor Release kamen schon Kommentare das Spiel wird nicht gekauft,
grad wegen der Community - quasi in der Beta sahen nicht wenige diverse Probs voraus. Leider hab ich die zu spät gelesen.
Aber das ist der einzig wahre Grund für X Threads über Aoc wo es nicht um Fun geht.

Aber schön immer wieder mal jemanden zu sehen der verzweifelt einen Pluspunkt sucht.

Du magst Grafik - Blut und Sex?

Wach mal auf, die Erwachsenden hälst du mit solchen Themen nicht lange - da sie das eh schon in der einen oder anderen Form kennen...die Masse bleibt bei Spielen die rocken, vor allem wenns noch zusätzlich Abogebühren hagelt.

Sicherlich kommt gleich einer, ich bin 55 und spiel es auch, oder ich bin 27 und spiel es auch.

Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, bei Erwachsenenden gibts auch divisere Unterschiede...

/close bitte wegen immer alt neuen Erkenntnissen
--
@DDV6D die meisten wollen in diesen Thread ja grad nicht wegen Bugs AoC spielen, grade weil sie diese nicht kennen, schon garnicht von WoW oder Hdr. Denn hätte die Masse sone leidenstour gehabt wie du sie grad in die Welt setzen willst,
säßen hier im Thread nicht X verschiedende Leute die sich grad über AoC bugs beschweren...für die wär das ja dann wohl standard! Logisch welche nichtlogische Sachen du postet oder?


----------



## Azddel (1. Juli 2008)

zewa schrieb:


> spätestens wenn du 14 jahre alt bist verändert sich viel bei dir und dan ngehörst du auch zu uns.



Aha. Du bist also 14 Jahre alt. Das entschuldigt einiges.


----------



## Azddel (1. Juli 2008)

zewa schrieb:


> ja, zum glück bist du nicht in aoc.. man, da können echt alle froh sein.
> ich glaub auch nciht das du genug hand augen koordination für aoc hast, von daher. also danke das DU nicht zu aoc kommst und lieber deine täglichen quest immer und immer wieder in der schönen welt von wow machts. alle danke dir, glaub mir.



Meine Hand-Auge-Koordination reicht nicht aus, um AoC zu spielen. Ich lach mich scheckig.
Und überhaupt: woher willst du wissen, wie es bei mir um solche Dinge bestellt ist?
Ich glaube, meine Hand-Auge-Koordination war zu einem Zeitpunkt schon ziemlich gut ausgebildet, als du noch nichtmal mit dem Löffel essen konntest und dir den Brei immer am Mund vorbei in die Nase geschaufelt hast. Aber auch das ist natürlich entschuldbar.
Und übrigens: werd ich jetzt aus dem Handballverein geschmissen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (1. Juli 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> Mal eine allgemeine Frage. Woher kommt eigentlich dieser Hass auf Kinder und Jugendliche? Wenn ich lesen muss, dass sich jemand in seinem "Spielerlebnis von völlig dummen und niveaulosen Kiddies belästigt" fühlt, dann finde ich das schon recht widerlich. Und das ist ja nur ein Beispiel von vielen.
> Wisst ihr denn nicht, dass Kinder und Jugendliche keine Erwachsenen sind? Das muss man doch wissen... Und es gibt auch so etwas wie eine Pubertät, da legt man dann nochmal ziemlich absonderliche Verhaltensweisen an den Tag. Das ist nichts Ungewöhnliches und sollte von den Erwachsenen hingenommen und akzeptiert werden. Wer damit nicht zurecht kommt, sollte sich ernsthaft Gedanken machen über seinen allgemeinen seelischen und nervlichen Zustand. Kuren haben da oft schon Wunder gewirkt.
> 
> Ich habe den Verdacht, dass die meisten derjenigen, die sich über "Kiddies" aufregen, selbst soeben erst ins vermeintliche Paradies der Volljährigkeit gewandert sind. Und nebenbei gesagt, ist ein Achtzehnjähriger oder in vielen Fällen sogar ein - sagen wir, weil wir eine Grenze brauchen: Dreiundzwanzigjähriger nicht wenger ein Jugendlicher als ein Sechszehnjähriger. Die Unterschiedlichkeit der Verhaltensweisen ist oftmals marginal. Vielleicht bin ich auch selbst nur zu alt.
> ...



*100%ig zustimm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (1. Juli 2008)

Wenn dieser Thread die 50 knackt, verkleid ich mich als Barbar und poste hier.


----------



## Azddel (1. Juli 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Wenn dieser Thread die 50 knackt, verkleid ich mich als Barbar und poste hier.



Mach dich schon mal ausgehschick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Postende Barbaren sind ja meist die Königinnen des Abends.
Ich freu mich.


----------



## Szasstam (1. Juli 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,
Hallo Netskater, 

die Spielwelt von AoC beinhaltet zwar auch Gewalt Blut und Sex hat aber auch einiges mehr zu bieten. Ich finde die Welt z.B. sehr stimmungsvoll 
umgesetzt. Es entspricht sozusagem meinem persönlichen Geschmack. Das Ganze auf die drei von dir genannten Aspekte zu reduzieren lässt mich
vermuten, (man beachte: eine Vermutung ist keine Behauptung) dass du den Spielinhalt bisher nicht kennst. Wäre das möglich?

Falls ich mich irre und du dir (entgegen meiner Vermutung) das Spiel länger als 2 Stunden angeschaut hast könnte man folgendes als allgemein richtig betrachten
(die folgenden Angaben sind nicht wertend gemeint):

Es gibt Leute, die eine knuffige bunte Welt mögen und es gibt Leute die sich eher in eine rauhere Welt hineinversetzen können. Welches Setting man sich aussucht ist einfach 
GESCHMACKSSACHE. Was macht es für einen Sinn zu behaupten : Alle AoC spieler sind kleine Kinder
(weil Erwachsene garnicht auf Blut Sex und Gewalt stehen können) oder alle WoW Spieler sind Erwachsen (weils "rockt"). Völlig sinnlos!!! Jeder spielt da wo er sich wohler fühlt.
Bisher fand ichs ja hier ganz amüsant (hab auch ein bissl WoW Kiddie-Spaß gemacht) aber was soll der ganze Thread überhaupt? Wenn man etwas blöd findet lässt man es 
einfach. Man geht doch auch nicht in ein Restaurant und geht zum Nachbartisch:

"Hey watt Sie da essen is total ekelhaft. Das widert mich an. Ich esse lieber Schnitzel." 

Wen interessiert das? Niemand wird gezwungen AoC zu spielen. Macht enfach das was ihr gut findet und gut ist. In diesem Sinne.

 Ciao


----------



## Lizard King (1. Juli 2008)

Tja wo "ab 18" draufsteht ist eben nur Stumpfsinn und Kurzweil drin.

Ist ja schön das es hier die Männchen noch vor Abschluss? ihrer neunten Klasse geschafft haben die Volljährigkeit zu erreichen und nun im glauben sind dafür privilegiert zu sein das Erwachsenen Spiel schlechthin spielen zu können aber eine höhere Anzahl an zu tippender Tasten und eine höher aufgelöste Textur macht noch kein besseres Spiel genauso wenig wie ein höheres Durchschnittsalter der Spieler erst recht keinen  niveauvolleren Regional Chatt im Spiel entstehen lässt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und da das Spiel von der Mechanik her total verbuggt ist - weshalb sollte man es noch Spielen wenn man nach 3 Wochen erkunden auch schon alles gesehen hat?
OK an dem lustig wackelnden Gras und den Starren mit Texturmatsch behangenen Bäumen kann man sich nie genug satt sehen.

Die ganzen ach so neuen, abwechlungsreiche, spannende und Story vorantreibende Quests in denen man 20 hiervon und 40 davon braucht um am Schluss 60 Männeken der Heinzel Fraktion zu ermorden sind es sicher nicht.


----------



## Efgrib (1. Juli 2008)

ach lizard du kannst flamen wie du willst, glaubst du dich nimmt hier noch irgendwer ernst?


----------



## Shadowmelter (1. Juli 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> Mal eine allgemeine Frage. Woher kommt eigentlich dieser Hass auf Kinder und Jugendliche? Wenn ich lesen muss, dass sich jemand in seinem "Spielerlebnis von völlig dummen und niveaulosen Kiddies belästigt" fühlt, dann finde ich das schon recht widerlich.




naja in sachen kiddis verarschen sich die leute auch mal gerne selber. nicht jeder der sich sprichwörtlich ingame oder im ts wie ein kiddi benimmt ist unter 18 ^^
nein weit gefehlt. ich kenne ne menge kiddis mittlerweile die gerne mal aus seltsamen gründen abgehn wie schmitz katze aber die sind auch öfters so meine altersstufe. 
also jenseits der 30+ ^^
aber dank der anonymität des internets und dem allgemeinen umgangston in so manchem onlinespiel werden selbst alte recken bei zeiten zu kiddis und lassen kommentare ab die jenseits von gut und böse sind und keinerlei üblichen form des ausdrucks folgen den man eigendlich bei gestandenen menschen erwarten würde

mfg shadow


----------



## Mc-Chaos (1. Juli 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> Tja wo "ab 18" draufsteht ist eben nur Stumpfsinn und Kurzweil drin.
> 
> Ist ja schön das es hier die Männchen noch vor Abschluss? ihrer neunten Klasse geschafft haben die Volljährigkeit zu erreichen und nun im glauben sind dafür privilegiert zu sein das Erwachsenen Spiel schlechthin spielen zu können aber eine höhere Anzahl an zu tippender Tasten und eine höher aufgelöste Textur macht noch kein besseres Spiel genauso wenig wie ein höheres Durchschnittsalter der Spieler erst recht keinen  niveauvolleren Regional Chatt im Spiel entstehen lässt.
> 
> ...



Wie kann man so hohles Gelaber hier von sich geben. Der ganze Tread ist ein Haufen sch... nicht konstruktiv, nicht objektiv, sondern nur Mülllaberei von Leuten, die auf irgendwelchen anderen Games hängen geblieben sind und schiss haben, dass "ihr" Game vielleicht irgendwann leergeputzt ist.

Wow war toll und ist mittlerweile zum Kotzen langweilig. AoC ist noch nicht toll, kanns aber vielleicht mal werden.

39 Seiten vollgemüllt, ohne was zu sagen. Lachhaft  und ein Beispiel dafür, was für hohle Fritten hier täglich ihren Senf abladen. Kiddies sind doof..... nä sind se nicht.... spiel ist scheisse..... Spiel ist toll.... alles voller bugs.... blablabla


----------



## Lizard King (1. Juli 2008)

Mc-Chaos schrieb:


> Wie kann man so hohles Gelaber hier von sich geben. Der ganze Tread ist ein Haufen sch... nicht konstruktiv, nicht objektiv, sondern nur Mülllaberei von Leuten, die auf irgendwelchen anderen Games hängen geblieben sind und schiss haben, dass "ihr" Game vielleicht irgendwann leergeputzt ist.



leergeputzt ist höchstens mein Schälchen Fritten mit Majo 


Mc-Chaos schrieb:


> Wow war toll und ist mittlerweile zum Kotzen langweilig. AoC ist noch nicht toll, kanns aber vielleicht mal werden.



schön zu Lesen das DIR WoW nichtmehr gefällt, ist natürlich mist wenn man ohne Gilde keinen Anschluss findet ^^ und zu AOC, kannst du dich ja dann zum Sankt Nimmerleins Tag wieder melden also sobald das Spiel toll geworden ist (vielleicht), bis dahin lass uns hier Feuer legen ^^


Mc-Chaos schrieb:


> 39 Seiten vollgemüllt, ohne was zu sagen. Lachhaft  und ein Beispiel dafür, was für hohle Fritten hier täglich ihren Senf abladen. Kiddies sind doof..... nä sind se nicht.... spiel ist scheisse..... Spiel ist toll.... alles voller bugs.... blablabla



den Spruch mit dem Senf und den Fritten fand ich gut, und dieser Forums threat macht mehr Spass als die Stunden zusammengenommen in AOC auf der Suche nach dem Reiz des Spiels..


----------



## zewa (1. Juli 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> Aha. Du bist also 14 Jahre alt. Das entschuldigt einiges.



dinge die man nicht versteht, sollte man kommentieren!!


----------



## zewa (1. Juli 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> Meine Hand-Auge-Koordination reicht nicht aus, um AoC zu spielen. Ich lach mich scheckig.
> Und überhaupt: woher willst du wissen, wie es bei mir um solche Dinge bestellt ist?
> Ich glaube, meine Hand-Auge-Koordination war zu einem Zeitpunkt schon ziemlich gut ausgebildet, als du noch nichtmal mit dem Löffel essen konntest und dir den Brei immer am Mund vorbei in die Nase geschaufelt hast. Aber auch das ist natürlich entschuldbar.
> Und übrigens: werd ich jetzt aus dem Handballverein geschmissen?
> ...



daher hab ich geschrieben "ich glaube". das beudeutet nicht das es stimmt. glauben bedeutet soviel wie, ich bin davon überzeugt oder ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das es so ist.
aber sie es drum. ich glaube einfach das es so ist und du daher kein aoc spielen kannnst. schade eigentlich. aber es gibt ja noch dieses wow.. da braucht man nur einen findger für.


----------



## zewa (1. Juli 2008)

Szasstam schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> Hallo Netskater,
> 
> die Spielwelt von AoC beinhaltet zwar auch Gewalt Blut und Sex hat aber auch einiges mehr zu bieten. Ich finde die Welt z.B. sehr stimmungsvoll
> ...




es geht den leuten ja nicht darum, ob aoc eventuell einigen gefallen könnte. 
es ist quasi eine gottheit neben ihrer eigenen. sowas können sie nicht dulden udn kämpfen daher mit aller macht gegen dieses spiel.
das hat wenig mit wissen über inhalte zu tun, als mehr mit propaganda.

für diese leute ist wow eben alles und jeder der sich dem widersetzt zählt als ungläubiger.


----------



## Ogryn (1. Juli 2008)

bitte mal alle die Sig von Lizard King anklicken !!

Es ist zwar etwas übertrieben geschrieben, aber genauso empfinde ich auch.

Ich hab mir wirklich viel von dem Spiel erwartet aber bin jetzt einfach nur entäuscht. Ich weiß zwar nicht ob ihr alle Blind durch die Welt von Hyboria geht, oder ob ich vl. ein anderes Spiel spiele, aber ich mind. in jeder 3ten Quest nen Bug gehabt.

Von den ganzen lags und Spielabstürzen erst gar nicht zu reden ist es vollkommen egal ob ich jetzt auf den höchsten oder auf den niedrigsten Einstellungen spiele, es kommt immer aufs gleiche raus.

Ich hoffe FC macht noch etwas aus diesem zur Zeit vermurksten Spiel denn die Idee ist meiner Meinung nach echt nicht schlecht.


@ Zewa, zum Glüch gibt es hier in dem Forum nen edit button und man muss nicht andauernd nen neuen post machen *achtug ironie*


----------



## Marabas (1. Juli 2008)

Petroo schrieb:


> LOL
> also langsam wird es jetz echt krass hier mit dem Typen!
> In einigen Threads schreibt er "Ja die *AOCKreischer* haben angefangen mit dem vergleich WoW und AoC" und jetz fängst DU damit an!!!
> Geh doch einfach WoW  spielen und lass uns AoCKreischer in ruhe!
> ...



omg... nit mirgekriegt ??? Es gibt 10 Millionen Abos, verkauft worden ist es wahrschienlich schon öfters


----------



## Azddel (1. Juli 2008)

zewa schrieb:


> daher hab ich geschrieben "ich glaube". das beudeutet nicht das es stimmt. glauben bedeutet soviel wie, ich bin davon überzeugt oder ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das es so ist.
> aber sie es drum. ich glaube einfach das es so ist und du daher kein aoc spielen kannnst. schade eigentlich. aber es gibt ja noch dieses wow.. da braucht man nur einen findger für.



Dass du mich immer wieder zum spielen von WoW überreden willst, finde ich ja auch irgendwie süß.
Aber ich muss noch eimal nachhaken: was macht dich denn so sicher, dass meine Hand-Auge-Koordination nicht ausreicht, um AoC zu spielen? Kennen wir uns? Ich sehe ja darüber hinweg, dass du mich in jeder deiner Aussagen unterschwellig persönlich beleidigst, aber ich hätte doch wenigstens gern gewusst, worauf deine Annahmen in Bezug auf mich fußen.
Wenn das nicht zu viel verlangt ist.

Ich habe übrigens nie - und das kannst du gerne nachprüfen, indem du dir meine Beiträge in diesem Thread durchliest - irgendetwas gegen das Spiel AoC gesagt, weil ich es, das habe ich auch schon an früherer Stelle gesagt, bisher nicht gespielt habe. Das einzige, was ich hier mache: die Kommentare kommentieren. Das muss erlaubt sein, ohne persönlich angegangen zu werden. Quasi als Beobachter des Beobachters.

Ich gönne allen, die es mögen, ihr AoC. Jeder soll nach seiner Facon glücklich werden. Und ich hab eauch keine Angst, das irgendjeman dvon einem anderen Spiel, wie immer dieses auch heißen mag, zu AoC überlauft, weil es mir einfach schnuppe ist. Um es mit den berühmten Worten eines ehemaligen Geheimdienstchefs zu sagen: Ich liebe euch doch alle.

Bis bald.


----------



## Nadeva (1. Juli 2008)

Ist das toll das es AoC,WoW,HdRO etc gibt.Ich lese solche Threads immer sehr gern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach bald kommt ja noch Warhammer Online.Noch ein "unfertiges" MMO.Für zukünftige Stimmung ist also gesorgt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qwalle (1. Juli 2008)

Nadeva schrieb:


> Ist das toll das es AoC,WoW,HdRO etc gibt.Ich lese solche Threads immer sehr gern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




1000000% /sign





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## knusperzwieback (1. Juli 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> Mal eine allgemeine Frage. Woher kommt eigentlich dieser Hass auf Kinder und Jugendliche? Wenn ich lesen muss, dass sich jemand in seinem "Spielerlebnis von völlig dummen und niveaulosen Kiddies belästigt" fühlt, dann finde ich das schon recht widerlich. Und das ist ja nur ein Beispiel von vielen.
> Wisst ihr denn nicht, dass Kinder und Jugendliche keine Erwachsenen sind? Das muss man doch wissen... Und es gibt auch so etwas wie eine Pubertät, da legt man dann nochmal ziemlich absonderliche Verhaltensweisen an den Tag. Das ist nichts Ungewöhnliches und sollte von den Erwachsenen hingenommen und akzeptiert werden. Wer damit nicht zurecht kommt, sollte sich ernsthaft Gedanken machen über seinen allgemeinen seelischen und nervlichen Zustand. Kuren haben da oft schon Wunder gewirkt.



Gut geschrieben. Das regt zum Nachdenken an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Azddel schrieb:


> Meine Hand-Auge-Koordination reicht nicht aus, um AoC zu spielen. Ich lach mich scheckig.
> Und überhaupt: woher willst du wissen, wie es bei mir um solche Dinge bestellt ist?
> Ich glaube, meine Hand-Auge-Koordination war zu einem Zeitpunkt schon ziemlich gut ausgebildet, als du noch nichtmal mit dem Löffel essen konntest und dir den Brei immer am Mund vorbei in die Nase geschaufelt hast. Aber auch das ist natürlich entschuldbar.



So wie gerade hab ich schon lange nimmer beim Lesen eines Forums gelacht. *g*


----------



## Sugandhalaya (1. Juli 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Wenn dieser Thread die 50 knackt, verkleid ich mich als Barbar und poste hier.



Dann musst du aber die Mods verscheuchen, di9e hier hoffentlich bald mal wieder ausmisten. Hat sich wieder arg viel Müll angesammelt.


----------



## Netskater (1. Juli 2008)

@Szasstam

Du hast völlig recht mit der Kritik an meinen Handeln, man sollts auch erst garnicht kommentieren.

Allerdings wenn Du die News liest, erst "AOC 1 Million Käufer" paar tage später "AoC 700000 Abos"
liest, halt ich das schlichtweg für Irreführend.

Wieviel aktive Abos gibts denn noch nach den Freimonat?

Wenn dann Ex-WoWfanboy es sich überdrüssig gespielt haben, und mit Bildern, Bugandichtungen
und weiss der Geier was für sachlich falsche Argumente kommen -

sollen wir nun alle ruhig sein, oder lieber draufhinweisen das nicht alles Gold ist was glänzt?

Die AoC Community kommt teilweise auch gut drüber, jeder spielt was er spielt, ect. aber dann haltet auch eure eigne Community auch mal im Griff. reagiert nicht auf den Thread hier und fertig.

Es gibts einen anderen neuen Thread - AoC ist gut - haltet den doch mit Argumenten oben wenn ihr das Spiel mögt,
da wird dann sicherlicher wenig bis garnicht gegenargumentiert. Für Ex Aocler ist es nunmal ein Reizthema wenn
sie sehen das einer aus ihrer Sicht eine ehrliche klare Meinung sagt - und der nächste AoCler anderen Spielen
ungeahnte Fähigkeiten oder Communitys andichtet.

Ich sag nur ANG ANG ANG ANG ANG ANG 1000-3000 mußte man auf Aries das Wort von unterschiedlichen Spielern
ertragen..schrieb ich eine Frage 50 x ANG dahinter - ich hätte sehr gern im Chat auf Infos geachtet und Fragen gestellt.

Oder ich hab 3 Spieler auf Aries gekillt, 3 flames kamen zurück, 1 flame so über der Grenze da konnt ich sofort ein GM anschreiben (wenns da überhaupt schon welche gab..)

Ich hab mich dann auf ein PvP-Server anschliessend für ein Pvp-kill immer entschuldigt damit ich von Weinflames
verschont blieb....und nur weil viele AoC Spieler sich für stark und unschlagbar hielten...spricht das für erwachsen?

Das nur mal in Richtung Community.

Und wer auf Aries spielt oder spielte wird dies fairerweise bestätigen - ich würd auch nix schreiben, aber mit 100 prozentiger Tatsachenverdrehung ist das für mich einfach nur blenden von gewissen Postern und sollte dann halt
von Ex-AoClern korrigiert werden wenns die eigne Community nicht tut.

Das war auch der Grund für mein Leave - wenn ich spiel dann spiel ich und hab kein an Chaterziehung oder sonstiges
im Spiel - das dürfen(wenn überhaupt) jetzt die anderen auf meinen EX-Server machen.

Nur erzähl mir nicht, das viele von AoC sich erwachsen benehmen......ANG ANG ANG ANG ANG...was nicht heisst das es auf
Titus ganz anders ist (hatte keine Lust das auch noch auszuprobieren) in diesem Sinne - lieber ein Post mehr um aufzuzeigen das man hier den TE verstehen kann - am liebsten aber keinen mehr weil Szasstam recht hat.


----------



## Theroas (1. Juli 2008)

Hamstax schrieb:


> Immer wenn ich denke diese Diskussion und Flamerei könnte nicht mehr lächerlicher werden überzeugt ihr mich davon, dass es doch geht.



Immer wenn gerade Ruhe ist kommt entweder Netskater, Pacster oder Lizard King
daher und postet irgendeinen zuvor schon 99x durchgelaberten Mist.
Womöglich werden sie ja dafür bezahlt.

Das ist das Geheimnis dieses Threads.

50! Barbar!


----------



## Shiv0r (2. Juli 2008)

Hamstax schrieb:


> Ich kann vor die Tür gehen und die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist groß einen Idioten zu treffen.
> Ich gehe in einem x-beliebigen Spiel online und die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist groß einen *Idioten* zu treffen.
> Ich schaue in ein Forum und finde Netskater.
> .....<insert idea here>......



Gratulation, die AoC-Com wurde erfolgreich durch dich verteidigt!!


----------



## Yaglan (2. Juli 2008)

Also ein spiel danach zu beurteilen wie es ist durch die anzahl der Bugs ist sehr schwach. 

Nur weil etwas viele fehler hat ist es noch lange nicht schlecht.

Ich Gebe zu es hätte AoC gut getahn noch was zu in entwickling zu bleiben da ja noch einiges fehlte.
Aber man Merkt das an den spiel die ganze zeit Gearbeitet wird. Nicht so wie in WoW. Also wenn man das vergleicht sind die Jungs bei Funcom um einiges Fleisiger als die in WoW.


So warum mir AoC gut gefällt. 

Eine Reifere Community. Sie ist aufjedenfall um einiges besser als die in WoW.
Düstere gebiete.
Toller Sound.
Tolle Musik
Coole Quests.
Fast die totale kontrolle über seinen character.

Mir gefallen die um einiges Besser als in WoW.

Ein punkt was man sehen kann wie man will. Was mir aber sehr gut gefällt.
AoC hat nicht so ein Suchtpotential wie WoW.
Ich finde nicht das AoC einen seine ganze Freizeit an den Rechner fesselt weil man es einfach spielt weil man lust darauf hat. Und geht off wenn man keine lust hat.

In WoW war ich die ganze zeit drin und auch wenn ich nicht wusste was ich tuen sollte oder mir langweilig war war ich in IF. Und ich weiss das es sehr viele genauso gemacht haben. 

In AoC ist es egal ob man fast nur alleine Unterwegs ist da es teilweise wie ein RPG aufgebaut. 
In WoW fand ich es immer super langweilig wenn ich keinen zum schreiben hatte.
In AoC stört mich das nicht.

Und das hört sich vieleicht komisch an aber man Merkt es wenn man ein WoW spieler in der Gruppe hat und die versucht man in AoC zum größten teil zu meiden.

Bei mir in der Gilde hat komischer weise jeder WoW gespielt aber jeder kann WoW spieler nicht abhaben. Weil ja die haben so eine verdammt große klappe.

Bei uns haben wir alle mit WoW abgeschlossen man würde uns das nicht anmerken das wir vorher WoW eben gespielt haben.

Zu WoW. Blizzard hat in ihren spiel einfach Perfekt gelöst.
Man findet sich sehr schnell überall zurecht.
Leichter überblick.

Man findet eben alles schnell.
Aber das spiel ist auch ab 12 und es spielen verdammt viele Kiddys. Die zudem noch eine verdammt Große klappe haben.

Und die spieler die wieder zurück zu WoW gewechselt sind. Hm Denen war AoC zu umständlich 
Oder eben sowas wie zu viele Bugs.

Oder sie hatten etwas wo sie WoW nur ungern lebewohl gesagt hätten. BestesBeispiel ist Stevinio von Pink Crusade.
Ich habe es mitbekommen wo er an zweifeln war mit WoW aufzuhören weil die ja jetzt so weit gekommen waren.
AoC erscheint er war begeistert es spielen zu können dann kamen aber Meldungen wie das spiel ist total verbugt. Oder die Quests sind sowas von lahm er tut sich ichtig schwer da wen zu lvln. 

Also sorry wenn man ein spiel was grad auf den markt gekommen ist mit ein spiel was 4 jahre lebenszeit aufweisen kann und das im Jetzigen Stand hat für mich ein Knall.

WoW war auch verbugt ohne ende. 
Die Quests sind um einiges langweiliger als in WoW. Das twinken in WoW macht mir so absolut kein Spaß.
Was in AoC anders ist ich habe ein 53 Barbaren und brenne darauf meinen Wächter hochzuspielen wenn der Barbar 80 ist.


----------



## Salute (2. Juli 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Also ein spiel danach zu beurteilen wie es ist durch die anzahl der Bugs ist sehr schwach.
> 
> Nur weil etwas viele fehler hat ist es noch lange nicht schlecht.
> 
> ...



Wart ab, wenn der Content irgendwann mal nachkommen sollte. Andererseits ist WoW nicht gerade der beste Vergleich was ein Content angeht.^^

Hoffentlich machts FC dann besser und Innovativer, was aber nach derzeitigem Stand, leicht zu bezweifeln ist.


----------



## Yaglan (2. Juli 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Wart ab, wenn der Content irgendwann mal nachkommen sollte. Andererseits ist WoW nicht gerade der beste Vergleich was ein Content angeht.^^
> 
> Hoffentlich machts FC dann besser und Innovativer, was aber nach derzeitigem Stand, leicht zu bezweifeln ist.




Naja ich hoffe mal auch dann wird es in AoC so bleiben wie bis jetzt. 
Ich War vor einen Jahr glaube ich noch so ein richtiger WoW Suchti. 
Schule wir egal habe es nicht geschaft den Realabschluss nachzuholen. 
Mir war es wichtiger in Dungens rumzugehen als was mit Freunden drausen zu unternehmen. Ja darüber habe ich mit einen am wochende geredet und hat auch gesagt das er sich tierisch drüber geärgert hatte. 

So habe ich später nimmer erfahren wenn er zuhause war und so Kaum kontakt.

Denkst du sowas will ich nochmal erleben nein? Sollte AoC das gleiche in mir auslösen wie WoW damals werde ich verscuhen AoC eine ende zu machen. Und wenn ich es nicht schaffe mir Hilfe suchen bevor es zu spät ist.


----------



## Emptybook (2. Juli 2008)

was mich jetzt schon nervt / das ich in internet foren lesen muss wie sich über die makro erstellung von 2 tasten kombos unterhalten wird // das spiel ist auf dem besten weg so crap wie WoW zu werden

halbes jahr noch und dann spielt man wieder mit 1-5 tasten das spiel genau wie WoW einfach der hammer


----------



## mantigore666 (2. Juli 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Also ein spiel danach zu beurteilen wie es ist durch die anzahl der Bugs ist sehr schwach.
> 
> Nur weil etwas viele fehler hat ist es noch lange nicht schlecht.
> 
> ...



so seh ich das auch und kann beides unterschreiben  :-)

was ich an wow von anfang an nicht verstanden habe, ist, wie man seine spielzeit rein damit verbringen konnte, in ironforge oder stormwind zu stehen und mit seinem equip einen auf dicke hose zu machen ...
das ist wohl der mit abstand dümmste "endgame-kontent", den ich mir vorstellen kann  gg
das zeigt aber mal wieder, dass das spielerlebnis immer das ist, was man selbst daraus macht :-)


----------



## Yaglan (2. Juli 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Naja ich hoffe mal auch dann wird es in AoC so bleiben wie bis jetzt.
> Ich War vor einen Jahr glaube ich noch so ein richtiger WoW Suchti.
> Schule wir egal habe es nicht geschaft den Realabschluss nachzuholen.
> Mir war es wichtiger in Dungens rumzugehen als was mit Freunden drausen zu unternehmen. Ja darüber habe ich mit einen am wochende geredet und hat auch gesagt das er sich tierisch drüber geärgert hatte.
> ...




Ach und Natscater. 
Versuch doch mal ein RP Server.
Auch wenn RP nicht dein ding ding ist. Versuch es weil spielerich tut ich da nicht viel glaube ich man redet im Unfeld chat eben nicht Privat das ist alles. Aber so ist die Community Super. Es sei denn man kommt in Gruppen von WoWler..... ist bei uns in der Gilde schon die bezeichnung..... Für Spieler die ein WoWler ähnliches verhalten an den Tag lgen. Aber sonst hat man so ein scheiss in den Chat nicht ok vieleicht im Anfangs gebiet Tortage.


----------



## Salute (2. Juli 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> was ich an wow von anfang an nicht verstanden habe, ist, wie man seine spielzeit rein damit verbringen konnte, in ironforge oder stormwind zu stehen und mit seinem equip einen auf dicke hose zu machen ... das ist wohl der mit abstand dümmste "endgame-kontent", den ich mir vorstellen kann  gg
> das zeigt aber mal wieder, dass das spielerlebnis immer das ist, was man selbst daraus macht :-)



Da widersrichst du dir aber irgengwie selber, das ist dir hoffentlich klar...

Außerdem, was soll in AoC später anders sein, wenn einige Online sind aber nix zutun haben?


----------



## mantigore666 (2. Juli 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Da widersrichst du dir aber irgengwie selber, das ist dir hoffentlich klar...
> 
> Außerdem, was soll in AoC später anders sein, wenn einige Online sind aber nix zutun haben?



und wo bitte widerspreche ich mir da ? und wenn du in einem spiel "nix mehr zu tun hast", dann
"hasta la vista, baby"...   aber dann trotzdem on zu sein, und zu posen finde ich ... ähm ... pathologisch (im sinne von triebhaft g) ?


----------



## Salute (2. Juli 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> und wo bitte widerspreche ich mir da ? und wenn *du* in einem spiel "nix mehr zu tun hast", dann
> "hasta la vista, baby"...   aber dann trotzdem on zu sein, und zu posen finde ich ... ähm ... pathologisch (im sinne von triebhaft g) ?



Nicht *"ich"*, es muss nicht alles was man schreibt, immer auf sich selbst bezogen sein. 

Du schreibst selber, dass "das zeigt aber mal wieder, dass das spielerlebnis immer das ist, was man selbst daraus macht :-)", also ist es auch nicht zwangsläufig ein Muss in einer Hauptstadt rum stehen zu müssen. Meist sind die Gründe dafür aber eher anderer Natur als nur das "Rumgepose", sowas stört doch auch letztendlich nur die, die neidisch auf irgendetwas sind, was sie selber nicht haben können. Ich für mein Teil bin lieber unterwegs, als irgendwo rum zu stehen (Achtung "ich bezogener" Satz). 

Und in AoC wird es ganz bestimmt auch so sein. Wenn der Content, Belohnungen (bzw diese zu durch das Gruppenspiel^^ zu ergattern) etc irgenwann mal nachkommen, denn wirklich viel anders ist die AoC-Com nicht und wird sie auch nicht sein.


----------



## Yaglan (2. Juli 2008)

Doch die AoC komm ist zum Größten teil anders als die von WoW. Aufjedenfall auf den Server Asgard. 
Und die ihren WoW Character in Aoc raushängen lassen das jetzt Menschlich gemeint fängt man jetzt schon an zu hassen oder sogar zu meiden. 

Naja Groß rumposen kann man nicht da man sich die ausrüstung nicht angucken kann.
Auch so wird man wenn eher in siner eigenen Gildenstatd sein anstatd in Alt Terantia.

Und wenn ich in eine andere Gildenstatd will dann wohl eher mit ner Armee, katapulten und sowas :-)


----------



## Azddel (2. Juli 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Doch die AoC komm ist zum Größten teil anders als die von WoW. Aufjedenfall auf den Server Asgard.
> Und die ihren WoW Character in Aoc raushängen lassen das jetzt Menschlich gemeint fängt man jetzt schon an zu hassen oder sogar zu meiden.
> 
> Naja Groß rumposen kann man nicht da man sich die ausrüstung nicht angucken kann.
> ...



So. Das Ganze jetzt nochmal auf Deutsch? Oder von mir aus auch auf Englisch? Ich würde so gerne dein Anliegen verstehen.


----------



## berlin2k (2. Juli 2008)

Asgard ist ein RP PVP , man versucht die Com langsam an dieses "RPG" heranzuführen dabei sind irgendwelche Gestalten die nur OOC reden kontraproduktiv, und es wird ewig lang über sinn und zweck von RP auf einem RPG-Server diskutiert und vorallem, was ist RPG, aber das ist ein ganz anderes Thema. (dauerndes rumgehopse auf dem Markt ist zwar lustig aber falsch)


Natuerlich gibt es einige Lichtgestalten, die von anderen onlinespielen mal zu AoC kommen und irgendwie unter Leistungsdruck stehen, dies ist gestattet solange alles RP Konform verläuft. Ein versuch der Spielerziehung (wobei sowas nur bis zum 14. Lebensjahr greift).

Das "rumposen" seines Avatar geht in AoC nur in bedingten Maße, da von hause aus das System einem bei afk kickt. Ausserdem habe ich weibliche gefährtinnen getroffen wo mich nicht die Rüstung interressiert =).

In der Gildenstadt ist auch ein Kaufmann und da diese in ressourcenreichen gebieten steht, ist man dort wohl eher anzutreffen als in der Hauptstadt alt-tarantia.  schnelleres sammeln und verkaufen möglich.

hoffe die Übersetzung passt so.


zum Thema:

mich nerven die abstürze bei mapchange oder instanz-server-restarts-mit-kick auch an (vorallem weil dann die minen wieder auf 0 sind), aber ich sehe in dem Spiel viel potential, geben wir AoC noch 12 Monate und dann können wir mal ein Fazit ziehen, aber eins muss dem Kritiker bewusst sein, AoC soll schon die breite Masse ansprechen aber durch die gewaltdarstellung wird ein kleiner Teil (jaja werden eh welche ihren Zugang bekommen) aussen vor bleiben und das finde ich ist ein guter verschmerzlicher Punkt.

ps: bei meinem fatality wird ebenfalls keine HP abgezogen


----------



## hanswurst007 (2. Juli 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> LOL, was geht den hier ab, ich hab 7Gründe geliefert und jetzt steht da nur noch einer....soviel zum thema freie
> Meinungsäußerung....



Freie Meinungsäußerung in diesem Forum - gibt es definitiv nicht. Ich denke der Grund ist ganz einfach und würde zumindest auch deren Testberichtergebnis vom Spiel erklären - Funcom steckt eine ganze Menge in Marketing und Werbung (eigentlich offensichtlich nur dorthin) und schlechte Kritik würden die Werbebudgets für Einschaltungen in Printmedien, oder auch online wohl doch dann irgendwann mal deutlich schmälern. Und die Hand, die einen füttert, beißt man bekanntlich nicht.

In diesem Forum werden Threads schneller gelöscht, gekürzt oder modifiziert als du auf absenden klicken kannst.


----------



## berlin2k (2. Juli 2008)

Hallo hanswurst, bitte weiterlesen, seine 7 Punkte wurde nochmals aufgeführt.


----------



## La Saint (2. Juli 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Doch die AoC komm ist zum Größten teil anders als die von WoW.


Tja, da kann ich Dir beipflichten.

AoC will sich über nackte Brüste und über abgeschlagene Gliedmaßen profilieren. Das zieht naturgemäß ein charakterlich anders strukturiertes Puplikum an. Das man für eine Profilierung über die Optik, wie auch immer die geartet ist, eine Highendgrafik braucht, ist jetzt natürlich persönliches Pech von Funcom.

Das der Sex & Crime-Ansatz von Funcom funktioniert, sieht man in den Herstellerforen. Eines der meistdiktuitierten Themen ist, wie man trotz deutschem Key an die internationale Uncut-Version kommt. Das 16jährige Spielervolk will Köpfe rollen und meterlange Blutfontänen aus Armstümpfen sprühen sehen. Möglichst in Zeitlupe und in Nahaufnahme. Die Zahl 16 habe ich bewußt gewählt, denn die Alterfreigabe von 18+ ist natürlich nur als Augenwischerei und als rechtliche Absicherung von Funcom zu betrachten. Allein in meinem Bekanntenkreis sind von 8 AoC-Spieler 4 im Altersbereich von 15-18 Jahren.

Wenn jetzt nach 4 Wochen nach Release für Spieler mit Characteren unter Level 20 auf PvP-Servern das Spiel unspielbar geworden ist, weil das Ganken zum Massensport wurde und eine allgemeine KOS-Atmosphäre vorherrscht, dann wundert mich das nicht. Die Communtiy in AoC ist tatsächlich anders als in WoW. Und am Rande, diese Killerspieldebatte hatte ich bislang nur für affig gehalten und als weitere Placebobegründung unserer Regierung, um die allgemeine Überwachung voranzutreiben. Nach AoC bin ich da etwas ins Zweifeln geraten. Da könnte doch was dran sein.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## abszu (2. Juli 2008)

La schrieb:


> Tja, da kann ich Dir beipflichten.
> 
> AoC will sich über nackte Brüste und über abgeschlagene Gliedmaßen profilieren. Das zieht naturgemäß ein charakterlich anders strukturiertes Puplikum an. Das man für eine Profilierung über die Optik, wie auch immer die geartet ist, eine Highendgrafik braucht, ist jetzt natürlich persönliches Pech von Funcom.



So schauts aus - wie ich schonmal schrieb, wer glaubt, ein mit Sex & Violence angepriesenes Spiel zieht eine "bessere" ( wie auch immer man das definiert) Community an, der glaubt auch, daß der Playboy wegen den Interviews gekauft wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (2. Juli 2008)

hanswurst007 schrieb:


> Ich denke der Grund ist ganz einfach und würde zumindest auch deren Testberichtergebnis vom Spiel erklären - Funcom steckt eine ganze Menge in Marketing und Werbung (eigentlich offensichtlich nur dorthin) .


Namaste
Die beste Werbung wäre ja, das endlich die Gästepässe freigeschaltet werden. Nachdem ja jetzt erstmal viele mit AoC aufgehörten haben, wären ja genug Serverkapazitäten frei.
 Aber hier tut sich ja nix.
Ein Schelm wer ....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## La Saint (3. Juli 2008)

hanswurst007 schrieb:


> Freie Meinungsäußerung in diesem Forum - gibt es definitiv nicht....
> In diesem Forum werden Threads schneller gelöscht, gekürzt oder modifiziert als du auf absenden klicken kannst.


Darüber habe ich mich auch schon gewundert, nachdem ich persönlich betroffen war. Eigentlich hatte ich geglaubt, das buffed.de ein unabhängiges Gameportal ist und daher dem Pro und Kontra in den Foren neutral gegenüber steht. Egal, um welches Spiel es sich dabei handelt. Moderation ja, aber nur  um verbale Entgleisungen, persönliche Attacken oder urheberrechliche Probleme im Zaum zu halten.  Aber es sieht tatsächlich so aus, als würde hier bei AoC die Keule gezielt gegen die Kritiker geschwungen. Das gibt natürlich zu denken.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Juli 2008)

@La Saint: Ja, deswegen werden solche Kritik-Threads hier meistens auch sofort wieder gelöscht, sobald man einen aufmacht. Der hier wird auch nicht mehr lange existieren, hat sicher nur noch kein Mod bemerkt ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne aber mal im Ernst: Vielleicht mal daran gedacht, dass ein Forum nicht 1.000 "AoC ist Scheisse"-Threads braucht?


----------



## Mikokami (3. Juli 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ne aber mal im Ernst: Vielleicht mal daran gedacht, dass ein Forum nicht 1.000 "AoC ist Scheisse"-Threads braucht?



Bei all dem was hier steht, dachte ich es wäre die Berliner Bahnhoffstoilette...

*Holt den schwarzen Permanentmarker raus und beginnt zu kritzeln*

"JOHN LENNON WAS HERE, PEACE & FREEDOM <3"


----------



## Rasvan (3. Juli 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> @La Saint: Ja, deswegen werden solche Kritik-Threads hier meistens auch sofort wieder gelöscht, sobald man einen aufmacht. Der hier wird auch nicht mehr lange existieren, hat sicher nur noch kein Mod bemerkt ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




So ein spieleübergreifendes Forum wie das Buffed Forum braucht weder die AoC Fanboys, die genauso nerven wie die Leute, die permanent nur sagen : es is Müll, aber nich warum.

In so einem Forum will man sich informieren, den verblendeten Scheiss will keiner lesen. Fakten müssen auf den Tisch, sonst nix. Und die Fakten sehen nich so toll aus, wies erst angekündigt wurde.


----------



## sevendays5 (3. Juli 2008)

Rasvan schrieb:


> In so einem Forum will man sich informieren, den verblendeten Scheiss will keiner lesen. Fakten müssen auf den Tisch, sonst nix. Und die Fakten sehen nich so toll aus, wies erst angekündigt wurde.


 

das ist nicht faktenreich genug, um das spiel als schlecht abzustempeln (naja, geschmacksache ist auch noch dabei, aber das ist eine persönliche fakte)


----------



## sevendays5 (3. Juli 2008)

Mikokami schrieb:


> "ELTON JOHN+GOEROGE MICHEAL WAS HERE, PEACE & FREEDOM <3"



ich habs mal verbessert^^


----------



## Dodelik (3. Juli 2008)

Wenn mir ein spiel nicht gefällt dann wirds deinstalliert und verschwindet in ner kiste.

Finde es sehr amüsant wieviel zeit manche leute damit verbringen ein spiel schlecht zu machen.

Muß man bei sowas nachhelfen?

Warum sollen sich die Leute keine eigene Meinung bilden?

Da kommt es einem ja schon fast so vor alsob Blizzard pr teams engagiert hat die nur damit beschäftigt sind ein Spiel runterzumachen.

Dazu fällt einem echt nichts mehr ein.


----------



## grünhaupt (3. Juli 2008)

das ist witzig.

Was wird in WOW gemacht? 
Leveln und Questen. Dann geht es in die Instanzen. Bei Max-lvl geht es nur noch um Gearverbesserungen, dass man Lila rumläuft.

Was wird in HDRO gemacht. Siehe bei WOW.

Was wird in AoC gemacht? Siehe WOW.

Egal welches Spiel, die Art und Weise wie der Char entwickelt wird ähnelt sich immer. Auch wenn die Kampfsysteme verschieden sind.

Ob ich in AoC 10 Mobs killen muss oder in WOW, wo ist da der Unterschied? Die Storyline ist bei allen Games die gleiche.

Grafik usw. ist geschmackssache. Bei Aoc gefällt mir, dass es nicht so knuddelig wie bei WOW ist. Leider läuft AoC bei mir nicht gut. (Ist aber ein Problem meines PC`s und nicht der Entwickler. (vu??).

Jedes Spiel hat gute Features/einzelne Umstände die es für die jeweilige Gruppe interessant macht.

AoC ist momentan vielleicht "schlecht". Ich bin mir aber sicher, alles wird sich einpendeln und dann ist es in jedem Belang ein gutes Spiel. Probleme wird es immer geben, ist eigentlich LOGISCH bei einem Spiel, dass immer weiterentwickelt wird. 


Grüsse Grüni.

PS. *Ist ein Spiel perfekt, auf was kann man sich dann noch freuen?*


----------



## Parat (3. Juli 2008)

Ich denke irgendwann stellt sich einfach die Müdigkeit über das Spielprinzip ein. Und sorry, aber der RP-Enthusiasmus ist auch für die Füße. Hundertmal gehört .... WoW Die Aldor, LOTRO Belegaer, jetzt halt AoC Asgarth(?) ....

Es wird genauso enden, und es ist genauso. RP verfliegt sich ins Sippeninterne und in instanzierte Häusre und dergleichen, der öffentliche Raum geht verloren und man schimpft jahrelang, dass es "nur an den Kiddies" liegt, bis man dann merkt "Nein, es ist das Spiel".


----------



## Donmo (3. Juli 2008)

Parat schrieb:


> Ich denke irgendwann stellt sich einfach die Müdigkeit über das Spielprinzip ein.


Genau wie überall anders auch. Ich seh das genauso wie grünhaupt.

Wer auch immer sich als Barbar verkleiden wollte --> es wird langsam ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (3. Juli 2008)

*schluck*


----------



## Emptybook (6. Juli 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Wenn dieser Thread die 50 knackt, verkleid ich mich als Barbar und poste hier.




stand da nichtmal 40 *grübel


----------



## La Saint (6. Juli 2008)

grünhaupt schrieb:


> Was wird in WOW gemacht?
> Leveln und Questen. Dann geht es in die Instanzen. Bei Max-lvl geht es nur noch um Gearverbesserungen, dass man Lila rumläuft.
> Was wird in HDRO gemacht. Siehe bei WOW.
> Was wird in AoC gemacht? Siehe WOW.


Mmh,  das Prädikat und Threadthema "Einfach Schlecht" bezieht sich weniger darauf WAS gemacht wird, sondern darauf WIE es gemacht wird. 

Wenn wir schon bei WoW-Vergleichen sind, dort schalte ich den Rechner Mittwochabend ein, stelle die Kaffeetasse auf die Lauftaste und fahre dann in den Urlaub. Wenn ich dann eine Woche später am Dienstagabend wiederkomme, dann läuft der Char immer noch. Kein einziger Absturz, kein heimlich aufgespielter Patch, kein Altern des Clients. NICHTS. 

Versuch das mal einer bei AoC.

Und komm mir bitte keiner mit der Lachnummer: Als der Golf damals rauskam, da hatte er auch noch keine Scheibenbremsen. Das interessiert mich nicht. Ich lebe hier und heute. Und Funcom bucht das Geld ebenfalls heute ab.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## ZAM (6. Juli 2008)

Da mein zarter Hinweis bzgl. Beachtung der Netiquette, vor allem den Punkt persönliche Flamewars anscheinend keinen interessiert hat mach ich es jetzt öffentlich:

etmundi
Azddel
Netskater

dürfen sich über 3 Tage Foren-Auszeit genau aus diesem Grudn freuen. Auch wenn noch andere beteiligt waren, hatten die jetzt einfach Glück.  Sie haben aber keines Falls einen Freifahrtschein ihre Unlust, sich an den guten Umgangston zu halten, weiterhin frei ausleben zu dürfen.  

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis.


----------



## Theroas (6. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> stand da nichtmal 40 *grübel



Ne 50, versprochen. Ab 45 such ich Barbaren Utensilien aus Küche und Haushalt zusammen, ist wohl aber gar nicht so einfach..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (6. Juli 2008)

so der andere thread wurde geschlossen (vielen dank ?!) ,sodass ich nun hier antworten muss.



shatayen schrieb:


> hmm, ich glaube ich habe in keinem anderen mmorpg das ich bis jetzt gespielt habe solange auf bossgegner oder auch mobs warten müssen als in AoC
> man nehme z.b. main system, ymirischer bär usw..... am tag hab ich von 6 stunden spielzeit bestimmt 2 stunden mit warten auf respawns verbracht -.-, daran haben meine instanzwechsel auch nichts geändert und das schlimme ist ja man konnte auf nichts anderes ausweichen da diese quests meistens die einzigen waren die ich auf meinem lvl noch machen konnte ---> bei wow konnte man wenigstens noch etwas anderes machen als auf respawns warten...




Es würde doch mit dem Teufel zugehen wenn die Spieleentwickler dieses Problem nicht erkennen würden und wahrscheinlich nur eine variable des respawns kurz ändern würden.
Das gehört nunmal zu den Dingen die man vor einem release schlecht beurteilen kann: Wie sehr wird welches Gebiet von den spielern angenommen und somit, wie sehr muss man also die respawn skalieren ...


----------



## La Saint (6. Juli 2008)

Hatte dieser Thread nicht schon mal 40 Seiten? Ich sehe jetzt nur noch 39 *am Kopf kratz*.

Ach, ich vergass, dieses Forum ist ja moderiert. Da ist ein gewisser Schwund normal. Wieder zuviel böse AoC-Kritik, nehme ich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Egal. In den offiziellen Foren gibt es einen interessanten Post von einem Spieler, der offensichtlich Spass an Mathematik hat und über zuviel Zeit verfügt.  Der hat jetzt festgestellt, das pro 6 NPCs in den Städten die Framerate um 2 herunter geht.

Das ist jetzt keine Kritik. Nein, nein. Weiche von mir, Satan. Das ist eine reine Information. Vollkommen wertfrei sozusagen.  NPC oder Spieler, das dürfte übrigens egal sein. Vermutlich fressen Spieler sogar mehr Resourcen als NPCs, da letztere in der Regel einfach nur rumstehen. 

Jetzt frage ich mich natürlich, wie Funcom damit die epischen Schlachten hinkriegen will. Bei 100 gegen 100 dürfte die Framerate auf einem Durchschnittsrechner im negativen Bereich liegen. Na, schauen wir mal. Funcom hat es uns ja versprochen.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Jinntao (6. Juli 2008)

Äh, ja und? 

Je mehr Polygone und Texturen in einem Bildausschnitt abgebildet werden, desto mehr muss die Grafikkarte rechnen. Das ist nichts neues und bei jedem Spiel so. 

Im übrigen kannst man nicht pauschal sagen, wie stark NPC's oder sonst welche Charktermodelle auf die Framerate drücken, weil jede GraKa andere Werte hat.


----------



## Pyrodimi (7. Juli 2008)

Jinntao schrieb:


> Äh, ja und?
> 
> Je mehr Polygone und Texturen in einem Bildausschnitt abgebildet werden, desto mehr muss die Grafikkarte rechnen. Das ist nichts neues und bei jedem Spiel so.
> 
> Im übrigen kannst man nicht pauschal sagen, wie stark NPC's oder sonst welche Charktermodelle auf die Framerate drücken, weil jede GraKa andere Werte hat.



Stimmt vollkommen 
Selbst WoW welches mit seiner "läuftaufallerweltrechner" Grafik auf Großrechnern der 60er Jahre laufen müsste kommt auf Hardware die dem Mittelstand entspricht in Großstädten (Shattrath,IF,SW) gernmal ins Ruckeln da sich dort große Mengen an NPCs und Spielchars befinden welche natürlich zusätzlich zu den geographischen Gegebenheiten berechnet werde müssen. Wenn man aber da einbezieht das die meisten WoW Spieler im Gegensatz zu den meisten AoC Spielern über naja eher dürftige Hardwareressourcen verfügen und da die Probleme meist in Ballungszentren mit 200 und mehr NPCs und Spielern inkl Gebäude etc auftritt is es in AoC bestimmt machbar 100 vs 100 PvPKämpfe zu veranstalten wenn man dafür auf geographische Details verzichtet. (Will ja nur Schädelspalten dort und anderen das Herz herausreissen und net die Gegend bewundern und Blümchen pfücken um mein Schwert damit zu schücken)

Wer allerdings der Meinung ist, das sowas ja unerhört ist das die fps sinken wenn die Grafikkarte mehr zu berechnen hat, dem würde ich wärmstens ans Herz legen mal das zu probieren um von solchen Problemen verschont zu werden: http://www.chip.de/downloads/FireNES_32098886.html .
Solltest du da immer noch fps einbrüche haben solltest du mal echt überlegen deinen rechner einem Museum zu schenken?


----------



## La Saint (7. Juli 2008)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Wer allerdings der Meinung ist, das sowas ja unerhört ist das die fps sinken wenn die Grafikkarte mehr zu berechnen hat, dem würde ich wärmstens ans Herz legen mal das zu probieren um von solchen Problemen verschont zu werden: http://www.chip.de/downloads/FireNES_32098886.html .
> Solltest du da immer noch fps einbrüche haben solltest du mal echt überlegen deinen rechner einem Museum zu schenken?


Redest du mit mir? Vermutlich nicht, denn ich habe ja nirgendwo davon gesprochen, das ich FPS-Einbrüche hätte. Außer den üblichen natürlich. Den 30 Sekunden-Standbildern. Aber die hat ja jeder und daher sind die auch nicht besonders erwähnenswert.

Mein Post weiter oben ist ein dezenter Hinweis an euch Fanbois, das es in diesem Leben wohl nichts mehr wird mit den epischen PvP-Schlachten.  Funcom ist offensichtlich der Meinung, das dieser unerhörte Zusammenhang zwischen Rechenbedarf und sinkenden FPS ignoriert werden kann. Sonst hätten sie wohl nicht Kämpfe mit Hunderten von Spielern versprochen. Tja, dumm gelaufen.

Aber Tortage ist wirklich schön geworden.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Donmo (7. Juli 2008)

La schrieb:


> Redest du mit mir? Vermutlich nicht, denn ich habe ja nirgendwo davon gesprochen, das ich FPS-Einbrüche hätte. Außer den üblichen natürlich. Den 30 Sekunden-Standbildern. Aber die hat ja jeder und daher sind die auch nicht besonders erwähnenswert.
> 
> Mein Post weiter oben ist ein dezenter Hinweis an euch Fanbois, das es in diesem Leben wohl nichts mehr wird mit den epischen PvP-Schlachten.  Funcom ist offensichtlich der Meinung, das dieser unerhörte Zusammenhang zwischen Rechenbedarf und sinkenden FPS ignoriert werden kann. Sonst hätten sie wohl nicht Kämpfe mit Hunderten von Spielern versprochen. Tja, dumm gelaufen.
> 
> ...


Ich muss echt jedes mal Lachen wenn ich deine Posts lese. 
Vielleicht wartest du einfach noch ein bisschen, und wenn Siegebattle dann noch nicht flüssig läuft, DANN fängst du nochmal an das Spiel runterzumachen.

Das ist echt schlimm in diesem Forum. Ich lese hier andauernd die Meckerposts und kann nur denken:
'Was zu Hölle spiel ich da? Dasselbe wie ihr? Merk ich vielleicht einfach nicht, wie schlecht das Spiel ist? Bin ich zu gnädig mit Funcom? WTF?'
Man könnte sich fast einreden das es wirklich so ist.

PS: Ich wette Fanboy ist das am meisten genutzte Wort in diesem Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spittykovski (7. Juli 2008)

Donmo schrieb:


> PS: Ich wette Fanboy ist das am meisten genutzte Wort in diesem Forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



neben "mimimimi" ist das wort "fanboy" auf jedenfall auf platz 2.


----------



## Jinntao (7. Juli 2008)

Donmo schrieb:


> Ich muss echt jedes mal Lachen wenn ich deine Posts lese.
> Vielleicht wartest du einfach noch ein bisschen, und wenn Siegebattle dann noch nicht flüssig läuft, DANN fängst du nochmal an das Spiel runterzumachen.
> 
> Das ist echt schlimm in diesem Forum. Ich lese hier andauernd die Meckerposts und kann nur denken:
> ...



Ohne dich und deine treffenden Kommentare würde ich hier wahnsinnig werden und um das Überleben der menschlichen Rasse bangen müssen. Kennst du Idiocracy? Die Situationen hier erinnern mich manchmal daran..


----------



## Twilight09 (7. Juli 2008)

La schrieb:


> Redest du mit mir? Vermutlich nicht, denn ich habe ja nirgendwo davon gesprochen, das ich FPS-Einbrüche hätte. Außer den üblichen natürlich. Den 30 Sekunden-Standbildern. Aber die hat ja *jeder* und daher sind die auch nicht besonders erwähnenswert.
> 
> Mein Post weiter oben ist ein dezenter Hinweis an euch Fanbois, das es in diesem Leben wohl nichts mehr wird mit den epischen PvP-Schlachten.  Funcom ist offensichtlich der Meinung, das dieser unerhörte Zusammenhang zwischen Rechenbedarf und sinkenden FPS ignoriert werden kann. Sonst hätten sie wohl nicht Kämpfe mit Hunderten von Spielern versprochen. Tja, dumm gelaufen.
> 
> ...



Also mit diesem Jeder fühl ich mich als aktiver AoC-Spieler schon angesprochen und ich muss dir gestehen, dass ich solche Standbilder nicht habe. Mal ein Ruckler hier und da, aber den hatte ich in WoW und in LotRO auch. 

Und wenn du uns schon als Fanbo*y* ´s bezeichnest, dann doch bitte im richtigen Englisch. Oder was soll boi bedeuten?

Und ja ich stimme zu das Fanboy hier ein sehr beliebtes Wort ist. Irgendwann hat glaub ich schonmal jmd. geschrieben, dass dies wohl die beste Methode sein soll um eine ordentliche Diskussion zu beenden / verhindern.

gz. Twilight09 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagroth (8. Juli 2008)

Jetzt ist AoC über einen Monat auf dem Markt.
Hat der Satz "Einfach Schlecht" noch seine Berechtigung?
Dieser Thread ist sehr lang, viel Wasser ist die Spree hinuter geflossen.
Es sind diverse Patches veröffentlicht worden.

Wie ist der aktuelle Stand?
Und ich würde mir wünschen, dass nur Fakten und keine Bewertungen gegeben werden.


----------



## Jinntao (8. Juli 2008)

Wenn da Fakten willst, lies dir Patchnotes durch und entscheide selbst, ob Probleme vor denen es dir graut behoben wurden.
Hier versinkt gleich eh wieder alles im Flame und dir wird nicht geholfen. Es wurden viele Fehler behoben, einige neue kamen dazu, einige alte sind auch noch drin. Ne präzise Auflistung wird hier keiner machen können.

Guck hier http://forums-de.ageofconan.com/forumdisplay.php?f=88 nach.


----------



## La Saint (8. Juli 2008)

Twilight09 schrieb:


> Und wenn du uns schon als Fanbo*y* ´s bezeichnest, dann doch bitte im richtigen Englisch. Oder was soll boi bedeuten?
> 
> Und ja ich stimme zu das Fanboy hier ein sehr beliebtes Wort ist. Irgendwann hat glaub ich schonmal jmd. geschrieben, dass dies wohl die beste Methode sein soll um eine ordentliche Diskussion zu beenden / verhindern.
> 
> ...



*@Twilight09*

Grüß Dich, Twilight09,

die übliche Dramaturgie von Foren-Diskussionen erfordert früher oder später den Einsatz rhetorischer Mittel. Zum Beispiel das Infragestellen der Rechtschreibkenntnisse beim Gegenüber. Frei nach dem Motto: Wenn du die Sache nicht mehr angreifen kannst, dann greife die Person an. Das ist spaßig zu beobachten, denn in der Regel hat die Seite, die zuerst zu solchen Mittel greift, die Debatte "verloren". Aber immerhin hast Du Deinen Grammatikhinweis als Frage formuliert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Álso, die Frage nach der Schreibweise von Fanboi . Die Verwendung des"i" ( i wie Idiot) statt dem grammatisch korrekten "y" ( y wie Yes Sir) wird in scharf moderierten Foren gern als subtile Beleidigung verwendet. Die echten Fanboiz wissen das auch. Bei mir hier war das natürlich nur ein Tippfehler ^^





> Und ich würde mir wünschen, dass nur Fakten und keine Bewertungen gegeben werden.



*@Nagroth*

Das nützt nichts. Die Fakten sind bekannt und werden ja auch nicht angezweifelt. Sie werden nur unterschiedlich interpretiert.

Nehmen wir mal den fehlenden Endgame-Content:
*[zahlender Kunde]* Das wurde mir mehrfach versprochen. Siehe hier, hier und hier. Für mein Vollpreis-Geld  habe ich jetzt nur Halbpreis-Spiel bekommen. Betrug.
*[unkritischer Fan]* Das war beim Release von MMORPGs schon immer so. Es gibt doch genügend andere spassige Dinge, die man mit 80 machen kann. Low levels ganken z.B. Oder Pferderennen. Funcom wird das bestimmt in ein paar Monaten im Griff haben.

Oder nehmen wir den ständig abstürzenden Client und die drei Dutzend anderen bekannten schweren Bugs.
*[zahlender Kunde]* Wie kann es ein Hersteller wagen so ein bugverseuchtes Stück Software über den Tisch zu schieben, und das zu einem Preis, der höher ist als bei der perfekt funktionierenden Konkurrenz?
*[unkritischer Fan]* Das war beim Release von MMORPGs schon immer so. Außerdem, bei mir läuft es doch großartig. Die paar kleinen Ruckler und Abstürze sind doch normal. Funcom wird das bestimmt in ein paar Monaten im Griff haben.

Oder die fehlende Itemization:
*[zahlender Kunde]* 3000 verschiedene Rüstungsteile soll das Spiel haben. Ich sehe nur 3 verschiedene Lederröcke. Alle in der gleichen Farbe, und mit Stats, die nicht erklärt sind und die keine Auswirkung haben.
*[unkritischer Fan]* Das war beim Release von MMORPGs  .... bestimmt in ein paar Monaten im Griff haben.



cu
Lasaint


----------



## gw1200 (8. Juli 2008)

Donmo schrieb:


> Das ist echt schlimm in diesem Forum. Ich lese hier andauernd die Meckerposts und kann nur denken:
> 'Was zu Hölle spiel ich da? Dasselbe wie ihr? Merk ich vielleicht einfach nicht, wie schlecht das Spiel ist? Bin ich zu gnädig mit Funcom? WTF?'
> Man könnte sich fast einreden das es wirklich so ist.
> 
> ...



Ich muss Dir zustimmen, ich komme mir auch manchmal seltsam vor wie ein Alien. Ich habe letztens meinen Sohn (20) zu Besuch gehabt und habe ihn mal testweise einen neuen Char bis kurz vor Lvl 30 spielen lassen. Außer einigen wenigen Abbrüchen und grauer Minikarte nach ca. 4 h Spielzeit war nichts auffälliges zu bemerken. Eine Spielbehinderung durch Bugs schon gar nicht.


----------



## Jinntao (8. Juli 2008)

La schrieb:


> *@Twilight09*
> 
> Das nützt nichts. Die Fakten sind bekannt und werden ja auch nicht angezweifelt. Sie werden nur unterschiedlich interpretiert.
> 
> ...



Immerhin bist du in deiner Kritik witzig und warst ein gewisses Niveau. Aber ein *Fakt* ist doch, das unkritische Fans erst dann zustande kommen, wenn ein Spiel genug bietet, als das man Fehler verzeiht/über sie hinweg sehen kann. 

*Niemand* spielt ein beschissenes Spiel (länger als höchstens ein Paar Stunden). Auch nicht wenn es geile Grafik hat. Ich denke nicht dass du ernsthaft behaupten willst, das die Spieler die jetzt ihr Abo zahlen, das aus der Motivation heraus tun, dass das Spiel zwar der letzte Dreck ist, sie es aber ja schon gekauft haben.

Die Probleme die du dich ansprichst, hat nicht jeder. Du gehst von dir aus, bzw. den alles nachplappernden Usern in diesem Forum, verallgemeinerst und das ist so nicht haltbar.


----------



## Nagroth (9. Juli 2008)

@La Saint, erstmal Danke für deine Infos, zeigen sie mir doch das sich leider in einem Monat nichts wesentliches geändert hat.
Weder am Spiel selber noch am Support.


----------



## SirDamatadore (9. Juli 2008)

Ich bin sehr dankbar über diese Themen, den ich habe schon oft Geld für ein Spiel ausgegeben was nicht mein Fall war.
Und ich habe mir viel über AoC durchgelesen und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen zur Zeit kein Geld für das Spiel auszugeben. Dies habe ich euch zu verdanken, euch die hier schreiben wieviele Bugs es gibt, die sich immer anschnautzen lassen müssen das sie ihre Kritik zurückhalten sollen.
Aber genau diese Kritik ist doch wichtig für die die es gerne Spielen, den nur so wird ich was ändern. Wenn keine Kritik geäusert wird dann wir der Hersteller auch nichts machen.

Aber ich möchte auch Kritik üben und zwar über die, die der Meinung sind hier oder in anderen Foren Kritik über AoC zu verbieten. AoC MUSS sich mit WoW im JETZIGEM Zustand vergleichen lassen. WoW ist das erfolgreichste Spiel (kommt mir jetzt nicht mit Tetris oder Super Mario) in diesem Sektor. Es Interessiert nicht wie WoW vor 3 Jahren war, es interessiert nur wie WoW jetzt ist!
Und ja , ich werde weiter WoW Spielen, ich finde das Spiel gut und sehe auch nichts schlechtes daran dieses Spiel zu zocken und dafür 13€ im Monat zu zahlen.

In dem Zustand wo AoC jetzt ist bin ich nicht bereit Geld dafür auszugeben.
Nochmal vielen dank für an die vielen leute die ihren Kopf hinhalten um hier zu schreiben wie viele fehler AoC hat.


----------



## etmundi (9. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr dankbar über diese Themen, den ich habe schon oft Geld für ein Spiel ausgegeben was nicht mein Fall war.
> Und ich habe mir viel über AoC durchgelesen und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen zur Zeit kein Geld für das Spiel auszugeben. Dies habe ich euch zu verdanken, euch die hier schreiben wieviele Bugs es gibt, die sich immer anschnautzen lassen müssen das sie ihre Kritik zurückhalten sollen.
> Aber genau diese Kritik ist doch wichtig für die die es gerne Spielen, den nur so wird ich was ändern. Wenn keine Kritik geäusert wird dann wir der Hersteller auch nichts machen.



FULL ACK

Mich versucht man z.Zt. auch mundtot zu machen. Wird aber keiner schaffen.
Mich von AoC zu überzeugen, versucht merkwürdigerweise keiner. Nichtmal Funcom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mich nervt vorallem die Lieblingsbegründung der "AoC-Fanqueens" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WoW war am Anfang genauso schlecht!!
Hallo, gehts noch.

1. inzwischen sind einig Jahre vergangen
2. Man hätte aus den Fehlern von Blizz, lernen sollen. und wenn man schon was von WoW
    übernehmen will, dann doch bitte die guten Sachen, und nicht die Fehler - rofll-
3. Für Blizz war es das erste Spiel dieser Art

      --Und natürlich mein Lieblingssatzt von Funcom--------

4. Wir wollen kein gutes Spiel auf den Markt bringen, sondern ein PERFEKTES

-----No Comment-----


----------



## Mc-Chaos (9. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr dankbar über diese Themen, den ich habe schon oft Geld für ein Spiel ausgegeben was nicht mein Fall war.
> Und ich habe mir viel über AoC durchgelesen und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen zur Zeit kein Geld für das Spiel auszugeben. Dies habe ich euch zu verdanken, euch die hier schreiben wieviele Bugs es gibt, die sich immer anschnautzen lassen müssen das sie ihre Kritik zurückhalten sollen.
> Aber genau diese Kritik ist doch wichtig für die die es gerne Spielen, den nur so wird ich was ändern. Wenn keine Kritik geäusert wird dann wir der Hersteller auch nichts machen.
> 
> ...



Du schreibst selbst, dass Du das Spiel nicht kennst und urteilst über Leute, die Kritik am Spiel verbieten wollen und befürwortest die, die Kritik üben. Woher willst Du wissen, welche Kritik objektiv oder nur so dahingelabert ist? Woher weißt Du, welche Kritik zurecht abgewiesen wird und welche nicht?

Das Spiel nicht zu kaufen und WoW zu zocken ist jedem frei gestellt. Nur wenn Du Deine Kaufentscheidungen rein auf Aussagen bei diesen Diskussionen hier fällst, dann wundert es mich, wie Du jemals an ein für Dich gutes Spiel gekommen bist.

Ich kenne beide Spiele und ich sage aus Erfahrung, auf beiden Seiten gibts es Dummschwätzer, Schlechtreder und -Eigentlich hab ich von nix Plan- Leute. Der Vorteil für mich ist, ich kann aus meiner Erfahrung unterscheiden, wer was für einen Müll redet. 

Aber in einem Punkt hast Du recht: Natürlich muss AoC sich mit WOW messen/vergleichen. Es ist nunmal direkte Konkurrenz. Und meine Meinung ist: AOC muss sich im jetztigen Stadium nicht hinter WOW verstecken. WOW hat 20mal soviele Patches hochgeladen wie AOC bislang. Das dann da alles runder läuft, ist nicht nur logisch, sondern kann von jedem User auch so erwartet werden.


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Juli 2008)

Das Problem heutzutage ist mit das Internet.

Früher konnten Hersteller nicht jede Woche einfach Patches zu Games online nachschieben. Also waren sie gezwungen, ein bugfreies und qualitativ hochwertiges Spiel zu liefern, da es sonst die Leute nicht kaufen würden, wenn sich rumspricht, dass es total verbuggt ist.

Wir haben früher jahrelang DOS-Games gespielt (Warcraft I, Warcraft II, Doom 1 + 2, Transport Tycoon, Battle Isle, ... etc. etc.) und die sind alle ohne irgendeinen Patch ausgekommen. Und Bugs? Sind mir ehrlich gesagt auch keine aufgefallen.

Aber heute: "Wenn's nicht funzt, schieben wir halt 'n Patch nach ... Die Leute sollen sich doch nicht so haben, meine Güte hey!"


----------



## SirDamatadore (9. Juli 2008)

Mc-Chaos schrieb:


> Du schreibst selbst, dass Du das Spiel nicht kennst und urteilst über Leute, die Kritik am Spiel verbieten wollen und befürwortest die, die Kritik üben. Woher willst Du wissen, welche Kritik objektiv oder nur so dahingelabert ist? Woher weißt Du, welche Kritik zurecht abgewiesen wird und welche nicht?
> 
> Das Spiel nicht zu kaufen und WoW zu zocken ist jedem frei gestellt. Nur wenn Du Deine Kaufentscheidungen rein auf Aussagen bei diesen Diskussionen hier fällst, dann wundert es mich, wie Du jemals an ein für Dich gutes Spiel gekommen bist.
> 
> Ich kenne beide Spiele und ich sage aus Erfahrung, auf beiden Seiten gibts es Dummschwätzer, Schlechtreder und -Eigentlich hab ich von nix Plan- Leute. Der Vorteil für mich ist, ich kann aus meiner Erfahrung unterscheiden, wer was für einen Müll redet.



Kritik oder Lob beeinflusst meine Kaufentscheidung.

Ich habe die Sondersendung auf Giga gesehen und auch da sind Bugs vorgekommen. Ich habe andere Foren gelesen und auch da werden die gleichen Fehler beschrieben. Dies sagt mir, dass entweder eine grosse Verschwörung von Blizzard gegen AoC läuft oder es stimmen die jetzigen Aussagen.
Der Hersteller weiss selbst über die Kritik und Kritik kann man nur aus der Welt bringen, wenn man dem Kunden die Möglichkeit gibt 1 Monat kostenlos zu testen. Wobei ich eh nicht verstehe, dass Funcom bei der starken Konkurenz dies nicht gleich macht. 

Es gibt da 3 Möglichkeiten:
1. Sie sind von dem Produkt überzeugt
2. Sie wissen von den Problemen und wollen die Kunden nicht verschrecken um noch zeit zu haben das Spiel zu verbessern
3. Sie wissen nichts von den Problemen.

Wie ich sagte, ich lasse mich von Test/Bewertungen oder Spieler Aussagenin meiner Kaufentscheidung beeinflussen.


----------



## Mc-Chaos (9. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Wie ich sagte, ich lasse mich von Test/Bewertungen oder Spieler Aussagenin meiner Kaufentscheidung beeinflussen.



Das klingt schon etwas anders, wie Du es jetzt schreibst. Ich muss zugeben, meine Entscheidung für AOC wurde sehr stark durch den Umstand beeinflusst, dass ich bei WOW einfach die Lust verloren habe (immerhin über 3 Jahre) und ich richtig Laune auf was neues hatte. 

Daher bin ich total euphorisch ins AOC Game rein gestolpert, leider hats sich anfangs dann doch nicht bestätigt. Mittlerweile läufts aber mehr oder weniger rund und es fängt an, spaß zu machen.

Aber wie gesagt: Hier habe ich nur wenig darüber gelesen, was das Game wirklich bietet, wo die Unterschiede liegen und ob es was für mich ist.

Mich hat dann doch der GIGA Bericht (ja, hab ihn auch gesehen) überzeugt. Ich fand die Idee des Games und die PVP Sache interessant. Und das ist auch jetzt noch so.

Zugegeben: Dein 2. Punkt triffts wohl am ehesten, aber das war bislang bei JEDEM Online Game so, was rausgekommen ist.


----------



## Kwingdor (9. Juli 2008)

1 Monat kostenlos testen? Erm... wo gabs das? Ich erinnere mich in meiner ganzen Karriere nicht an ein MMO, welches das zu Beginn angeboten hätte. Warum auch? Es gab maximal diese Trials, welche von 5-12 Tagen reichten, aber selbst die gab es beim überwiegenden Anteil erst ein Weilchen später. Korrigiert mich also, wenn ich mich da irre.



> Kritik kann man nur aus der Welt bringen, wenn man dem Kunden die Möglichkeit gibt 1 Monat kostenlos zu testen.



Nur? Ausschließlich? Ich glaube nicht... es gibt diverse Möglichkeiten und Mundpropaganda ist wohl noch immer die beste... und wie man an den Verkäufen sieht hat es wunderbar funktioniert. Alles andere ist irrelevant und dieses Ergebnis zeigt ganz klar, dass es doch einige gibt, die das Spiel gerne und viel spielen. Und wer bis 80 hochlevelt und keinen Spaß dabei hat... sry aber dann ist man wirklich selbst dran schuld, wenn man sich so 'quält' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn mir ein Spiel keine Freude bereitet, landets ganz klar im stillen Kämmerlein und darf dort ein wenig gedeihen... nicht erst dann wenn es schon verdorrt ist, weil ich nur noch einen Hass gegen das Spiel hege.

Starke Konkurrenz? Mh... ich sehe ehrlich gesagt keine. Es geht mit dem Kampfsystem und dem Setting neue Wege. Das Kampfsystem ist zu Teilen schon aus älteren MMOs bekannt (City of Heroes lässt grüßen), aber das Setting ist frisch und unverbraucht. Wer ein WoW, Everquest, Vanguard, Anarchy Online oder sonstwas in diesem Game erwartet wird NATÜRLICH enttäuscht... das will es ja auch nicht sein. Es hat wie alle andren MMOs von seinen Vorgängern gute Ideen entnommen, aber das war schon alles.

Dass das Spiel noch etwas an der Technik krankt ist klar... ich hab auch manchmal den "out of memory" Fehler nach der weißen Karte. Doch sowas kommt eher selten vor. Die Quests konnte ich gar bugfrei spielen. Selten wiederum 'laggen' die Gegner... auch das ist zu verschmerzen, weil es wirklich nicht ins Gewicht fällt. Wer natürlich auf all diesen Kleinigkeiten rumreitet... nun der ist allgemein mit dem Spiel nicht zufriedenzustellen und sollte es dann auch sein lassen - immerhin sollte Spiel Spaß bedeuten und nicht Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Leider haben das einige heutzutage schon vergessen...

Prinzipiell kann man nur eines sagen: Die Tests sind durchschnittlich bis überdurchschnittlich ausgefallen (Wertungen von über 80% teilweise)... und mal ehrlich... die gesamte Gothic-Serie krankt hinten und vorn mit all den Bugs... doch da war der Protest zwar groß, doch hier erreichts scheinbar noch eine Stufe mehr. Ja bei Crysis hatte ich mitunter sogar Bugs, die es unspielbar machten und ich musste das Level wieder komplett neu starten... doch es bekam Traumwertungen. Warum? Ich dachte mir nur: Haben die ein andres Spiel getestet? Die Antwort ist ganz klar: Jeder macht andre Erfahrungen mit seinem System. Von daher ist es gut und schön sich ein Bild von andren geben zu lassen... doch die Spielersicht ist höchst subjektiv und die Tests können nur eine minimale Bandbreite an Systemen nutzen. Wie es dann bei einem selbst aussieht... muss man dann schon selbst rausfinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: Ich bin mir der Fehler des Spiels bewusst, doch liegt es im Verhältnis von 1min Fehler zu 60min Spielzeit... wenn überhaupt. So ist die Situation bei mir... und als Gelegenheitsspieler bin ich damit vollauf zufrieden.


----------



## kieselstein78 (9. Juli 2008)

ich gebe dem Verfasser recht...

Wow und HDRO sind bereits seit einigen Jahren auf dem Markt, teilweise mit sehr großen Problemen zur Einführung. Eigentlich müsste eine Softwareschmiede, die ein Projekt richtig plant, aus solchen Beispielen lernen. Keine Frage!! AoC hat neue und auch frische Ideen einfließen lassen. Trotzdem täuscht es nicht darüber hinweg dass die Software immer noch einen Beta Status hat. Mir persönlich stößt es auf das ein zahlendes Mitglied im Grunde diese Fehler durch finanzielle Unterstützung und geminderten Spielspaß ertragen soll. So selbstlos ist man dann auch wieder nicht und denkt an jene die in 1-2 Jahren das Spiel in einem relativ bugfreien Status spielen können. Sorry, aber hier hat für mich das Management von Funcom ganz klar versagt!


----------



## gw1200 (9. Juli 2008)

Nach meinen Erfahrungen mit AoC und der intensiven Beschäftigung mit diversen Foren dazu, würde ich eine Sache auf alle Fälle nicht machen - eine Kaufentscheidung treffen anhand der Beiträge in den Foren. Dabei spielt auch keine Rolle wie diese Entscheidung ausfällt.

Ich habe noch kein Forum zu irgendeinem Spiel gelesen bei dem die Meinungen so dermaßen hart aufeinander getroffen sind. Selbst Leute, die schon wieder mit AoC aufgehört haben posten noch in allen möglichen Threads dazu (warum auch immer) und die Gegenseite (zu der ich gehöre) ist nicht weniger hart. Mit sachlichen Auseinandersetzungen hat das nichts mehr zu tun. Teilweise tun mir schon die Moderatoren leid, obwohl ich im offiziellen Forum den Trend zur "normalen" Diskussion zu erkennen glaube  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ich kann nur jedem raten - spielt das Spiel selbst und macht euch ein Bild (wenn es sein muss bei einem Freund). Die einschlägigen Foren sind absolut nicht dazu geeignet eine Kaufentscheidung zu treffen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirDamatadore (9. Juli 2008)

Ich suche auch etwas neues weil WoW bei mir schon abgelutscht ist, hab sogar meinen Main gelöscht um was neues zu erleben. Vielleicht wäre AoC etwas für mich aber ich bin nicht bereit für etwas zu zahlen was so viele Fehler hat.

Um in der heutigen Zeit bestehen zu können müssen die Testversionen rausbringen. HdRO hat dies nach 1-2 Wochen schon verstanden. Der Markt wird in den nächsten Monaten überflutet mit solchen Spielen (WOW Erweiterung, Warhammer und Guildwars 2) um gegen diese Konkurenz bestehen zu können sollte ich die Spieler jetzt binden. Das der Markt nochmal mind. 4-5 Mio. zahlende Spieler zu den bestehenden hergibt bezweifel ich. 

Was die Prozente in Spielspass Bewertungen angehen, so bin ich da immer sehr zweifelhaft. Beste Beispiele sind Everquest 2 und Frontlines. Everquest 2 soll das Spiel laut Verpackung auf Deutsch sein! Wie der Mix ist weiss wohl fast jeder. Was Frontlines angeht so wurde es als Battlefield Killer in den Himmelgelobt und am Ende war es ein Flop zumindest was den Battlefield Killer angeht. Nein, da vertraue ich lieber auf die Meinung der User und Spieler. Lieber warte ich auf eine Testversion oder bis die Meinung umschlägt als wieder Geld zum Fenster rauswerfen.


----------



## La Saint (9. Juli 2008)

Jinntao schrieb:


> *Niemand* spielt ein beschissenes Spiel (länger als höchstens ein Paar Stunden). Auch nicht wenn es geile Grafik hat. Ich denke nicht dass du ernsthaft behaupten willst, das die Spieler die jetzt ihr Abo zahlen, das aus der Motivation heraus tun, dass das Spiel zwar der letzte Dreck ist, sie es aber ja schon gekauft haben.


Das Spiel ist nicht beschissen, es ist ein gottverdammter Blender. Eine Mogelpackung erster Güte. Und die böse Absicht springt einen geradezu an. Was Funcom hier getrieben hat, ist hart am Rande der Wirtschaftskriminalität. In jeder anderen Branche gäbe es inzwischen Massenklagen, Demonstrationen und öffentliche Produktverbrennungen. Warum das hier nicht so ist, und warum Spieler es trotzdem weiterspielen, dafür fallen mir spontan mehr als ein halbes Dutzend Gründe ein. Und keiner davon ist schmeichelhaft.

Der junge, dynamische Barbar mit lvl 3 am Anfängerstrand ist erstmal begeistert von der Grarfik. Besonders wenn er von WoW kommt. Und wenn er als erstes Rüstungsteil ein dunkelbraunes Lederröckchen findet, mag er das vielleicht als etwas bizarr empfinden. Aber nicht weiter darüber nachdenken, denn es soll ja 3000 weitere Rüstungsteile geben. Zu dem Zeitpunkt weiß er noch nicht, das er dieses Röckchen auch noch mit Level 80 tragen wird. Und die Stats? Werden schon irgend einen Sinn haben. Dumm, wenn er erst mit Level 30 herausfindet, das sie es nicht haben. Der fehlende Content,  die grottigen Implementierungen (siehe GUI) und die ganzen Bugs fielen in Tortage noch nicht auf. Und als später nach und nach die kleinen und großen Schweinereien von Funcom herauskamen, dann war es zu spät. Da hatte Funcom die Millionen schon eingesackt.

Das Spiel ist genial. Keine Frage. Aber nur bis zum Landesteg von Tortage. Man hat das Spiel bis Level 20 aufpoliert und es dort dicht gemacht. Bis zum Releasetag war der Zustand von AoC das bestgehütete Geheimnis aller Zeiten. Kein für den Preview testender Spielezeitschriftredakteur ist jemals aus Tortage rausgekommen. Ebenso kein Betatester, wie ich gelesen habe. Aber die hätten eh nichts erzählen dürfen wegen eines Knebelvertrages nahmens NDA. Und auch nicht können, denn das gehypte Kernfeature, die epischen Schlachten, waren nicht Bestandteil des Betatestes. Die wurden angeblich von Funcom auf den Entwicklungsrechnern selbst getestet. Und Herstellerforen waren für Aussenstehende nicht lesbar. Etwas, was vorher in der Branche noch nie vogekommen ist. Alles Maßnahmen, um Kunden uninformiert zu halten und dazu zu verleiten, das Spiel unbesehen zu kaufen. DAS kreide ich Funcom an. 

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Jinntao (9. Juli 2008)

La schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist genial. Keine Frage. Aber nur bis zum Landesteg von Tortage. Man hat das Spiel bis Level 20 aufpoliert und es dort dicht gemacht. Bis zum Releasetag war der Zustand von AoC das bestgehütete Geheimnis aller Zeiten. Kein für den Preview testender Spielezeitschriftredakteur ist jemals aus Tortage rausgekommen. Ebenso kein Betatester, wie ich gelesen habe. Aber die hätten eh nichts erzählen dürfen wegen eines Knebelvertrages nahmens NDA. Und auch nicht können, denn das gehypte Kernfeature, die epischen Schlachten, waren nicht Bestandteil des Betatestes. Die wurden angeblich von Funcom auf den Entwicklungsrechnern selbst getestet. Und Herstellerforen waren für Aussenstehende nicht lesbar. Etwas, was vorher in der Branche noch nie vogekommen ist. Alles Maßnahmen, um Kunden uninformiert zu halten und dazu zu verleiten, das Spiel unbesehen zu kaufen. DAS kreide ich Funcom an.



Wenn das so stimmt wie du sagst, ist es natürlich einen Vorwurf wert (Kommunikationspolitik). Ich hab das Spiel ohne viel Vorwissen gekauft, der Hauptgrund war einfach was neues auszuprobieren. Ich spiele gerade meinen dritten Charakter, bin weit über die Startgebiete hinaus (bis lvl 56) und fand (auch grafisch) vieles was nach Tortage kommt, noch weitaus schöner. Wie das mit den Stats ist, weiß ich bisher immer noch nicht sicher. Der Charakter wird mit zunehmden Level dynamischer, das kann natürlich an Talenten/Fähigkeiten liegen. Kann sein das du Recht hast und die Stats keinen Einfluß haben.

Wie dem auch sei, mir machts deutlich mehr Spaß als die alternativen MMOs die derzeit auf dem Markt sind.


----------



## Kaobaan (9. Juli 2008)

ist dieser Fred als noch offen?
41 Seiten...das kann doch kein Mensch mehr überblicken.
löscht doch bis auf den Strartthread die ersten 30 Seiten.
Dreht sich ja eh alles im Kreis hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (9. Juli 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Das Problem heutzutage ist mit das Internet.
> 
> Früher konnten Hersteller nicht jede Woche einfach Patches zu Games online nachschieben. Also waren sie gezwungen, ein bugfreies und qualitativ hochwertiges Spiel zu liefern, da es sonst die Leute nicht kaufen würden, wenn sich rumspricht, dass es total verbuggt ist.
> 
> ...



Bei Offline Games mag das stimmen, wir reden hier aber über MMORPGs und hier ist das patchen so oder so ein elementarer Bestandteil. Hier geht es ja nicht nur um das rauspatchen von Fehlern sondern auch die Einführung von neuen Spielinhalten.
Natürlich wäre es schöner wenn neue Spiele in einem "fertigeren" Entwicklungsstand released würden, aber patchen gehört zur Natur von MMORPGs.


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Juli 2008)

Ja, Content-Patches sind ja auch schön.

Aber wenn man diese gleiche Leitung als Grundlage nutzt, um Fehler herunterzuspielen, bei der QA ein oder zwei Augen zuzudrücken und auch die zahlenden Kunden als Mass-Beta-Tester nimmt, dann steckt da schon ne gewisse kriminelle Energie dahinter.


----------



## Koshirosaru (9. Juli 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.




jedes spiel ist zu anfang verbugged dafür gibt es ja sogenannte bug reports^^


beispielsweise wow:
jeder, der seit der beta (norm. wow), wow spielt weiß das von den bugs her eigentlich kein großer unterschied vom ende der beta und anfang der ersten offenen server war

also nach den ersten 4-6 wochen ist der gröste teil behoben

mfg

koshirosaru


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Juli 2008)

Koshi, das ist das was man uns glauben machen will: Neue Spiele sind am Anfang voller Fehler. Aha, aber warum? 

Wie schon geschrieben ist es dieser Luxus des Internets, der Hersteller mindere Qualität liefern lässt, eben weil man ja einfach so nachpatchen kann.

Frühere DOS-Games, die teilweise auch ziemlichen Anspruch an die Hardware hatten (Warcraft II, Transport Tycoon, SimCity ...) liefen erstaunlich lange, erstaunlich stabil, enthielten alles an Content usw. Und warum? Weil's damals noch kein Internet in dem Umfang wie heute gab. Ergo blieb den Herstellern nichts anderes übrig, als von Anfang an ordentliche Qualität abzuliefern.


----------



## Emokeksii (9. Juli 2008)

Ihr werdet mit dem thema auch nie fertig oder?...^^


----------



## Salute (9. Juli 2008)

Kaobaan schrieb:


> ist dieser Fred als noch offen?
> 41 Seiten...das kann doch kein Mensch mehr überblicken.
> löscht doch bis auf den Strartthread die ersten 30 Seiten.
> Dreht sich ja eh alles im Kreis hier
> ...




Würd ich nicht sagen. Die ersten Seiten sind voll von Flames gegen den TE und mit begründungen wie "Das Spiel ist ja noch nicht mal 1 Monat draußen". 

Bis jetzt hat sich scheinbar nichts in dieser Hinsicht geändert, da es immer noch solche Begründungen wie "Mir macht AoC Spaß" kommen. Für Unentschlossene Käufer ist doch vielleicht etwas wenig.



MfG


----------



## Emokeksii (9. Juli 2008)

Ich würde für unentschlossene käufer allgemein das buffed forum nicht empfehlen...besonders nicht als kauf beratung...ich zb bin noch unenschlossen...und wenn ich jetzt nen thread machen würde im Age of conen forum teil...würde ich wie jeder andere geflamte das ich mir so nen spiel kaufen will bzw das spiel wird übertrieben schlecht gemacht oder übertrieben in den himmer gehoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was besseres als antesten und für sich selber enscheiden gibt es nicht ^^


----------



## Nailhead (9. Juli 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Koshi, das ist das was man uns glauben machen will: Neue Spiele sind am Anfang voller Fehler. Aha, aber warum?
> 
> Wie schon geschrieben ist es dieser Luxus des Internets, der Hersteller mindere Qualität liefern lässt, eben weil man ja einfach so nachpatchen kann.
> 
> Frühere DOS-Games, die teilweise auch ziemlichen Anspruch an die Hardware hatten (Warcraft II, Transport Tycoon, SimCity ...) liefen erstaunlich lange, erstaunlich stabil, enthielten alles an Content usw. Und warum? Weil's damals noch kein Internet in dem Umfang wie heute gab. Ergo blieb den Herstellern nichts anderes übrig, als von Anfang an ordentliche Qualität abzuliefern.



Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu, dass es nicht sein kann das ein Spiel völlig verbugged auf den Markt kommt ... ABER du kannst doch nicht ein Spiel von 1995, welches nur mit einem Bruchteil an Quellcodezeilen geschrieben wurde, mit einem aktuellen MMO vergleichen ... das hinkt gewaltig ...


----------



## SirDamatadore (9. Juli 2008)

Nailhead schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu, dass es nicht sein kann das ein Spiel völlig verbugged auf den Markt kommt ... ABER du kannst doch nicht ein Spiel von 1995, welches nur mit einem Bruchteil an Quellcodezeilen geschrieben wurde, mit einem aktuellen MMO vergleichen ... das hinkt gewaltig ...



Also ist dies ein Freischein für die Entwickler von mmo`s ihre Spiele mit Fehlern auf dem Markt zu bringen und den zahlenden Kunden als Beta Tester zu missbrauchen? Aber ich glaube es liegt einfach an der heutigen Zeit das der Kunde beschiessen und missbraucht wird. Es fängt ja schon an, das wenn man in einem grösseren Elektroladen (möchte kein namen sagen) einkauft und die an der Kasse wissen möchten wo man herkommt, nur um irgdwelche Statisiken zu bearbeiten.

Und doch ich kann alte Produkte mit neuen Vergleichen, das Funktioniert beim Auto, beim Flugzeug oder auch beim Fernseh und nicht den PC zu vergessen. Aber bei Spiele funktioniert das nicht? Aber warum funktioniert es dann wenn der zahlende Kunde den Hersteller drauf aufmerksam macht? Dann ist der Hersteller in der Lage die Fehler zu beseitigen, oh also braucht der Entwickler mich, um ein Produkt Fehlerfrei zu machen... ich frage mich nur warum ich dann nicht bezahlt werde sondern selbst dafür Geld hinlege!?


----------



## Durag Silberbart (9. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

Also ich glaube in ein paar Monaten ist oder wird es ein gutes Spiel werden.
Leider ist es zu schnell auf den Markt gekommen. Man hätte sich noch einige Zeit nehmen sollen um Feinheiten zu bearbeiten.

Ich zum Beispiel habe mehrfach einen Moderator versucht zu erreichen weil ich verschiedene Gegenstände die ich erbeutet habe nicht im AH verkaufen kann oder bei einem normalen Händler. 
Taschen voll Bankfach voll.
Kein Moderator meldet sich. Ich habe vier Tage gewartet und dann den Vertrag gekündigt. Ich werde vorläufig nicht weiter spielen.

Tortage ist ja super gelungen. Soweit stimmt ich den meisten die Postives schreiben zu. Aber in Tortage waren ja auch inzwischen schon zig Tausend Spieler und die Fehler mussten so schnell wie möglich raus.
Wenn man die Final Quest in tortage gemacht hat kommt man in ein anderes Gebiet.
Dort beginnen dann die Bugs die Tag auf Tag nicht verändert werden. Teile der Quests sind noch gar nicht Übersetzt. Also wenn man kein Englisch kann steht man ganz schön blöde da und weis nicht was nun Sache ist.

So etwas darf natürlich mal gar nicht passieren in einem Deutschen Account. 
Auch ich werde mir erst einmal ein anderes Game beschaffen und das Spielen. Dieses wird nachdem ich WOW auswendig kenne HdRO sein. Und wenn der Lich King kommt bin ich wieder mit von der Party bei WOW.
10 Millionen Accounts können nicht irren. 
Das gleiche wie VW Golf. Viele Motzen über das Auto. Aber dennoch fahren es mehr als 20 Millionen auf der Welt. Das Auto ist nicht umsonst das meist verkaufte der Welt. Auch wenn es Leute gibt die kein gutes Haar dran lassen.

AoC erst in 6 Monaten wieder aufspielen und schauen was draus geworden ist.
Mein Resümee.

Gruß Durag


----------



## Kwingdor (9. Juli 2008)

> Also wenn man kein Englisch kann steht man ganz schön blöde da und weis nicht was nun Sache ist.



Also da muss ich schon einhaken... allein wenn man nur weiterklickt kann man zumindest die Quest lösen. Warum? Weil man zu jedem kleinsten Fitzelchen den genauen Questort bekommt (Pfeildarstellung auf der Minimap)... oder sogar eine Arealsmarkierung.



> Dort beginnen dann die Bugs die Tag auf Tag nicht verändert werden.



Bei sowas würd ich immer gern wissen welche Bugs da genau gemeint sind? Ich persönlich hatte wirklich noch nie Probleme wenn es um Quests ging und hab keinen Plan was da schiefgehn soll... bitte mich aufzuklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> So etwas darf natürlich mal gar nicht passieren in einem Deutschen Account.



Schon mal Everquest II gespielt? *schmunzel* Kein Entwickler ist verpflichtet einzudeutschen... besonders wenn man bedenkt wie klein der Raum ist im Vergleich zum großen Rest. Englisch ist nunmal die internationale Sprache geworden und dagegen lässt sich nun nichts mehr machen. Ist hier also sicherlich der ökonomische Faktor sehr groß.



> 10 Millionen Accounts können nicht irren.



Sagst du das gleiche über die BILD oder die KRONE? Denn die Recherchen dieser zwei Auflagen sind in vielen Fällen alles andere als korrekt... dennoch wird es von mehr Leuten gelesen als sonstwas. Zahlen allein bedeuten gar nichts, wenn man sie nicht im direkten Kontext zu dem stellen kann, was man damit aussagen will.

Ein Auto ist da schon viel aussagekräftiger... schließlich fährt es sich dann gut oder ist spritsparend, wenn es so viele kaufen.

---
Aber würd mich auf alle Fälle wegen den Questbugs interessieren... weil mir persönlich wären noch keine aufgefallen.


----------



## Domiel (9. Juli 2008)

Kwingdor schrieb:


> Also da muss ich schon einhaken... allein wenn man nur weiterklickt kann man zumindest die Quest lösen. Warum? Weil man zu jedem kleinsten Fitzelchen den genauen Questort bekommt (Pfeildarstellung auf der Minimap)... oder sogar eine Arealsmarkierung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



auch deine lügen erkennt man..


----------



## Twilight09 (9. Juli 2008)

Vorsicht vor dem Hellseher Domiel. wuhahahahaa...er weiß alles und kann Gedanken lesen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nee, aber mal im Ernst, woher willst du wissen, dass er lügt?

Wenn er das so erlebt hat, dann hat er das so erlebt, warum sollte er auch lügen.

Mir gehts eigentlich ähnlich, bis auf das ich 5 verbuggte Quests in meiner bisherigen Spielzeit hatte (bis lvl 63). Bei einer weiß ich sogar zu 100% das sie mittlerweile gefixt wurden ist.


----------



## jdf (9. Juli 2008)

Nailhead schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu, dass es nicht sein kann das ein Spiel völlig verbugged auf den Markt kommt ... ABER du kannst doch nicht ein Spiel von 1995, welches nur mit einem Bruchteil an Quellcodezeilen geschrieben wurde, mit einem aktuellen MMO vergleichen ... das hinkt gewaltig ...



Da sich die Etats von Spieleentwicklern im Jahr 2008 gewaltig von denen im Jahr 1995 unterscheiden, kann man dies sehr gut vergleichen; da hinkt praktisch gar nichts. Man muss halt bereit sein, Geld in Qualitätstests (und das hierfür nötige Personal) zu investieren; bei der "unfertig auf den Markt, bei Bedarf patchen!"-Mentalität, die u.a. auch durch die Akzeptanz seitens der zahlenden Kundschaft entstanden ist (AoC ist hierfür ein Paradebeispiel), erscheint diese Investition halt vielen Entwicklern/Publishern nicht gerechtfertigt/nötig. Um es auf einen Nenner zu bringen: der Kunde bekommt genau das, wofür er bereit ist, zu zahlen. Seltenst mehr, IMHO sicherlich nicht von FC.


----------



## Twilight09 (9. Juli 2008)

Durag schrieb:


> Dieses wird nachdem ich WOW auswendig kenne HdRO sein. Und wenn der Lich King kommt bin ich wieder mit von der Party bei WOW.
> *10 Millionen Accounts können nicht irren. *
> 
> Gruß Durag



Gestaltest du dein ganzes Leben nach diesem Prinzip? Also was die Mehrheit macht muss richtig sein? Na dann gut Bett und gut Nacht.

WoW ist nur so erfolgreich, weil Blizzard alles macht um Kunden zu fangen. Beispiele 

- "Zugangsquests für End-Content Instanzen" hm, die machen das Spiel attraktiv, aber für Casuals nur schwer ran zu kommen. Blizzard: ach egal, weg damit, wenn jeder rein kann, spielen wieder mehr Leute. 

- "Raider haben besseres Equip als Casual Gamer, das ärgert die Casuals"... Blizzard: na dann fügen wir einfach ein System ein mit dem auch Casuals gleichwertiges Equip bekommen (Hero Badgets), 

-"ne Menge leute spielen lieber solo und nicht in Gruppen, die wollen aber auch gutes Equip haben" Blizzard: na dann mach ma einfach ein Arena-System, die alten klamotten kann man sich dann durch Ehre (leechen) verdienen

- "viele Raidgilde haben Probleme bei Bossen, die könnten uns abwandern wenn sie zu frustriert sind" Blizzard: NÖÖÖRVVEEEEEN

- "hm, die großen Bosse sind besiegt, aber irgendwie müssen wir doch weitermachen, schließlich muss Kohle rein" Blizzard: Geschichte wird beiseite geschoben, Alte Bosse die eigentlich schon besiegt waren werden wieder aufgetaut, um nochmal umgekloppt zu werden.


ich könnte das noch weiter führen, hab selber 1,5 Jahre WoW gespielt, war auch an sich ein Klasse Game, viel zu meckern gab es da echt nicht. Aber nachdem der achso Böse Illidan in der 2ten ID down ging, verging mir einfach die Lust. Und diese ganze Itemgeilheit hat mich irgendwann nur noch angewiedert...in keinem Spiel ist das so extrem wie in WoW.

Was mir in AoC von Anfang an besser gefallen hat, war die Geschichte, der Realismus und das Kampfsystem. Von den Quests her seh ich kein Unterschied zu LotRO oder WoW. Beim Endcontent muss man abwarten, viele Bosse sind noch verbuggt, an WoW wird es in diesem Punkt nicht ran kommen (vom Unfang des Raid-Content her). Und es stimmt wirklich, wenn man Bugs und reine Bug-freie Spielzeit vergleicht sind die Bugs minimal. Bin jetzt lvl 63, musste nicht einmal Grinden. Hatte mit lvl 60 noch 10 Quests im Egi-Gebirge. Jetzt schon wieder ~ 20 Quests in Donnerfluss + Atzels Reich

Aber das ist wie immer nur ein persönlicher Eindruck.


----------



## Kwingdor (9. Juli 2008)

> auch deine lügen erkennt man..



Auch wenn Twilight schon etwas sagte: du gehst davon aus, dass ich lüge? Oo Mh... scheinbar liest du nur die Hälfte meines Beitrags...? Ich erzähl dir mal am besten wie ich reinkam in AoC.

Ich legte es mir zu, trotz der Tatsache, dass es sowohl gutes als auch schlechtes gab... ich wollte mir wie immer selbst ein Bild davon machen. Gut und schön. Also start ich rein... Bärenschamane... ich merk, dass die Gerüchte wahr sind, dass dieser zu Beginn gar nicht mal so leicht zu handhaben ist. Gut und schön... dann komm ich zur Nacht-Questreihe... da gibts dann die Option, dass ich die Quest überspringen kann, wenn sie verbuggt ist. Ich denk mir: Häh?
Gut... als mir klar war, dass ich keinen Bug und dergleichen hab, sondern es einfach nur eine Option ist für jene, die einen haben sollten, führte ich alles weiter... Tortage war geschafft... ich komme raus mit dem Gedanken, dass keine Vertonung mehr da ist und alles ein wenig deutsch/englisch gemixt wird (notfalls hätte ich auf Englisch gestellt, aber das war nicht wirklich nötig... find den Mix sogar ganz witzig, weil man da mal mehr aufpasst *g*). Doch da plötzlich spricht mich einer der NPCs vertont an! Hussa! Nachdem ich ne Weile unterwegs war... wurde meine Karte mal weiß... und nach einer Stunde bekam ich dann den Fehler "out of memory". Gut und schön... neu gestartet, wieder rein mit dem Fan-AoC-Launcher, mit dem ich alle Intros etc direkt überspringen kann (erleichtert alles enorm)... tada... weitergespielt ohne Probleme.
Seitdem hab ich eben sehr selten noch diesen Fehler "out of memory", aber das wars bei mir soweit schon. Manchmal wird sogar die weiße Karte wieder ganz normal. Die Minimap war bei mir sowieso noch nie weiß. Questbugs hatte ich noch nie.
Nur bei einem Teil der Map hab ich mich mal gefragt ob mein Icon auf der Minimap richtig platziert ist... aber das war ein kleiner Bereich, der wohl für ne Verschiebung sorgt (im Conall-Tal bei einem der Wasserfälle).

Tjo... das wars. Wieso sollte ich mich also über das Spiel beschweren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dass andre Bugs haben, bestreite ich ja gar nicht... ich sage nur ganz klar, dass ich es nicht habe.


----------



## SirDamatadore (9. Juli 2008)

@Twilight09

Du zählst die Neuerungen so runter als obs was Negatives ist. Natürlich muss Blizzard was machen, wenn sie sehen das die Spieler schon gut bis sehr gut ausgerüsstet sind... und das soll Negativ sein, das Blizzard für Neuerungen sorgt?

Oder man könnte auch sagen, Blizzrad hat mit seinen änderungen dafür gesorgt, dass die Spieler die nicht den ganzen Tag Zeit haben auch immer wieder zu den Hardcore Spieler aufschliessen können... und auch das soll Negativ sein?
Stell dir doch mal vor, was für ein Schrei durch die Bank gehen würde wenn Blizzard nicht erneuert hätte.

Aber! und da bin ich erlich, ich habe das Gefühl das Blizzard dies AUCH macht um die Leute auch weiterhin bei Laune zu halten. Den die Erweiterung müsste eigentlich schon längst den Verkaufsstatus haben aber sie zögern noch, weil ja Warhammer ansteht und sie wollen es nicht verfrüht auf den Markt bringen, sondern erst abwachten was die Konkurenz macht. Und auch wenn die Entwickler sagen, dass sie keine Konkurenz von WoW sein möchten, so weiss ja wohl doch jeder das es Traum von allen ist nur 50% sprich 5 Mio. Spieler zu haben.

@Twilight09 bitte stelle keine Positive Änderung als Negative dar, weil damit stellst du die glaubwürdigjeit aller in frage die versichern das AoC nicht so verbugt usw sei wie es hingestellt wird.


----------



## Wumpscut (9. Juli 2008)

Hmmm, versteh die Aufregung net.

Zugegeben: Es gibt noch einige Bugs. ABER: Seid ihr neu in der Materie oder habt ihr (zumindest einige) vergessen, wie World of Warcraft, Everquest oder Herr der Ringe kurz nach der Erscheinung waren??? Da wimmelte es von Bugs und Sprachproblemen und und und.

Also bitte Fair bleiben. Auch beim Nörgeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf das die Bugs bald beseitigt werden und man das Spiel richtig Bewerten kann. Bisher machts echt Spass (Trotz der paar Kinderkrankheiten)

Und wer es mit Gothic 3 vergleicht. hat NIEMALS Gothic 3 gespielt!!!


----------



## Emokeksii (9. Juli 2008)

^^ ich wer mal in dem Raum das die wow fanboys angst um ihr spiel kriegen das die zahlen auf 9.5 millionen oder sogar 9 millionen schrumpfen könnten...

*duck*


----------



## etmundi (9. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> ^^ ich wer mal in dem Raum das die wow fanboys angst um ihr spiel kriegen das die zahlen auf 9.5 millionen oder sogar 9 millionen schrumpfen könnten...
> 
> *duck*


Namaste

Dann bringt Blizz eben eine weitere Sprachversion heraus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
z.B. Hindi - bei 1.2 Mrd. Einwohnern werden sich wohl ein paar für WoW entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (9. Juli 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Namaste
> 
> Dann bringt Blizz eben eine weitere Sprachversion heraus.
> 
> ...



hmm stimmt die welt ist noch groß genug xD


----------



## Twilight09 (9. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> @Twilight09
> 
> Du zählst die Neuerungen so runter als obs was Negatives ist. Natürlich muss Blizzard was machen, wenn sie sehen das die Spieler schon gut bis sehr gut ausgerüsstet sind... und das soll Negativ sein, das Blizzard für Neuerungen sorgt?
> 
> ...



Ich hatte ja extra drunter geschrieben das das mein persönlicher Eindruck war und da ich aktiver Raider und nicht wirklich PvP begeistert war, waren diesen Änderungen eben für mich negativ. 4 mal die Woche in den Tempel rennen um sich sein T6 zu holen und dann hauen sie einen Patch rein und zack bekommen andere mit deutlich weniger Aufwand ihren annähernd gleichwertigen Kram nachgeschmissen.

Wenn ich selber weniger gespielt hätte, was ich jetzt bei AoC tue, oder wenn das von Anfang an so gewesen wäre und man sich drauf hätte einstellen können (wie in LotRO z.B.) wäre es sicherlich auch nicht so tragisch gewesen. 

Fakt ist nunmal das evtl. 5-10% aller WoW-Spieler den absoluten Endcontent sehen und Blizzards Maßnahmen in erster Linie auf die große Casualgruppe(die die meiste Kohle einbringt) zielt. Das war allerdings nicht immer so, sehr extrem ist es mit BC geworden. Sie fügen Zugangsquests ein und patchen sie doch wieder raus. Da frag ich mich wo ist der Sinn dahinter, außer Geld zu machen, da das Spiel für Wenigspieler interessanter wird.

Man kann es keinem Unternehmen vorwerfen, dass sie aus einem Titel so viel Erfolg rausziehen wollen wie möglich. Aber was Blizzard mit WoW macht ist einfach nur lachhaft, Sammelkarten mit denen man sich im Spiel irgend einen sinnlosen Mist holen kann oder irgendwelche Figuren von den WoW Charakteren, sie versuchen es echt auf jedem Weg den Leuten das Geld aus den Taschen zu ziehen und dabei möglichst noch die Junge ungeformte Kundschaft, ja ich mein die armen Kinderchen, in ihre WoW-Manie zu ziehen. Nein Danke, egal wie gut WoW auch ist, aber bei solchen Machenschaften spiel ich doch lieber ein verbuggtes AoC.


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Juli 2008)

Nailhead schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu, dass es nicht sein kann das ein Spiel völlig verbugged auf den Markt kommt ... ABER du kannst doch nicht ein Spiel von 1995, welches nur mit einem Bruchteil an Quellcodezeilen geschrieben wurde, mit einem aktuellen MMO vergleichen ... das hinkt gewaltig ...


Nein, er hinkt nicht.

Eigentlich kann man sagen, dass es früher viel komplizierter war, Spiele zu entwickeln die auf allen Systemen zuverlässig liefen, da du - wie bei Windows - noch keine Hardware-Abstraktionsschichten (HAL - Hardware Abstraction Layer) hattest und noch deine Speicherverwaltung großteils selbständig übernehmen mußtest. Wer früher mal mit C++ oder Pascal "Protected Mode" Programme geschrieben hat oder die, die sich den XMS-Speicher zu Nutze machten, weiß wovon ich rede. Oder sich mal mit SuperVGA-Programmierung beschäftigt hat.

Auch kommt hinzu, dass es früher eben auch keine von bereits angesprochenen HALs für Grafik- oder Soundkarten (wie heute zB DirectX oder OpenGL) gab und du noch mit Interrupten und meistens noch 'ner Handvoll Assembler-Code Routinen schreiben mußtest die - zuverlässig auf verfügbaren Karten - liefen. Wer früher in DOS Spielen nen falschen Interrupt oder ne falsche Adresse für seine Soundkarte ausgewählt hat, dem ist meistens gleich mal der Computer abgeschmiert oder im besten Fall ist er wieder im DOS gelandet. Das zeigt, wie empfindlich das ganze war - und wie verhältnismäßig zuverlässig es lief.

Weiter gehts mit Netcode, um mit BNC-Netzwerkkarten (*graus*) oder Null-Modem Multiplayer-Spiele zu ermöglichen (Command & Conquer-Reihe, Doom, Transport Tycoon, ...).

Usw. Usw.

Heute hast du es als Entwickler so unglaublich leicht, durch DirectX oder OpenGL Multimedia-Software zu entwickeln. Auch hilft dir das Internet bei allen möglichen Recherchen. Du hast etliche Entwicklerforen mit Spezialisten, die man um Rat fragen kann und es finden sich haufen Beispiele für alle möglichen Fälle.

Die meisten Standard-Routinen wie Grafik- oder Soundausgabe sind ja meistens nichtmal die Ursache der Probleme sondern Programmkonzepte selber, die von den Entwicklern stammen. Und wenn es da zu schlimmen Bugs kommt, ist das einfach die Fahrlässigkeit der Entwickler. Da kann keiner was schönreden.


----------



## SirDamatadore (10. Juli 2008)

@Twilight09

Gut, was die Sammelkarten und das Brettspiel vielleicht sogar die Bettdecke oder das Handtuch/Waschlappen^^ angeht so kann ich dies auch nicht verstehen. 

@Emokeksii

Also als Fanboy würde ich einen Menschen nicht bezeichnen der ein Spiel gerne Spielt aber auf der suche nach was neuem ist. Und obs jetzt 9.5 bzw 9.0 Mio. Spieler sind is mir auch egal ABER! bei 8.5 Mio. Spieler würde ich rebelieren^^


----------



## Emokeksii (10. Juli 2008)

Fanboys sind für mich ganz einfach die wow spieler die aus ihren loch raus kriechen und ins hdro war oder aoc forum gehen und da das spiel ganz ohne ahnung oder mit kaum einer ahnung schlecht machen und davon gibts genug


----------



## Shiv0r (10. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> *Fanboys sind für mich ganz einfach die* wow spieler die aus ihren loch raus kriechen und ins hdro war oder aoc forum gehen und da das spiel *ganz ohne ahnung* oder mit kaum einer ahnung schlecht machen und davon gibts genug



Oder auch die, die keinerlei Kritik an ihr Heiligtum ranlassen.^^


----------



## Emokeksii (10. Juli 2008)

Ich hab Age of conan noch nie gespielt also ist es auch nicht mein heiligtum.

Aber bei mindestens der hälfte aller schlechtmachen merkt man wie bei hdro das es leute aus wow sind die nach einander das gleiche runter rattern....

War bei hdro doch auch "he ja hat alles von wow geklaut und nur nen wow abklatsch bla blub" davon gabs dann 100 tausen threads usw....

Bei AoC ist es nicht anders...und genau so wirds auch bei War sein...

Finds sowieso nen fehler foren für spiele zu machen die nicht mal nen halbes jahr drausen ist weil man dan den wow fanboys genug fleche gibt alles genüsslich zu zerplücken..... da sollte lieber erst mal nen halbes jahr das offiziele forum genutz werden.


----------



## Shiv0r (10. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> *Ich hab Age of conan noch nie gespielt also ist es auch nicht mein heiligtum.*
> 
> Aber bei mindestens der hälfte aller schlechtmachen merkt man wie bei hdro das es leute aus wow sind die nach einander das gleiche runter rattern....
> 
> ...




Musstest dich nicht angesprochen fühlen, aber gerade weil du es noch nie gespielt hast, bist du um dich zu zitieren "ganz ohne Ahnung" und widersprichst deinem Posting davor. Letzendlich bist du ein Flamer, der über Flamer flamed (eine wahnsinns denglisch Combo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), obs nun für ein MMO, oder dagegen spielt dabei keine Rolle.


----------



## nasezu (10. Juli 2008)

hab auch das vergnügen aoc  zu spielen ,wurde durch kollegen da zu verführt es zu zocken . naja bin weniger begeistert vom game und bin auf wow wieder umgestiegen(teures kurzes vergnügen mit aoc) .die kollegen die das game vergöttert haben zocken jetzt auch nicht mehr , zocken sogar auf wow private server ,weil es ihnen da mehr spaß macht als in aoc seine zeit zu vergeuden.
 ich werde wohl mein aoc acc gegen einen war acc tauschen(muss auf war flamer warten). meiner seits ist aoc nicht zu empfehlen . wieso ,weshalb ,warum wurde hier in diesen thread schon irgendwo mehr mals gesagt. 

was mich am meisten ankotzt was aber nicht so schlimm ist ^^,ist das man in der deutschen version 18 gar nichtz von den brutalen sachen sehen kann ,aber holt man sich die 18 uk version die man auf deutsch installieren kann sieht man alles ....................... .................... das fand ich mies . naja es wird nie mit dem großen konkurrenten vergleichbar werden.


----------



## etmundi (10. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> .... da sollte lieber erst mal nen halbes jahr das offiziele forum genutz werden.



Namaste

leider kann man bei den Funcomikern  nicht posten.
Allzu kritische Beitäge werden gelöscht, die Poster gesperrt.

Da informier ich mich doch lieber woanders, u.a. halt auch hier.


----------



## -Kaleb- (10. Juli 2008)

kaum ein Spiel hat mich nach den ersten 45min so sehr angeödet wie AOC.

höher aufgelöste Texturen alleine und ein paar buggi Kamerafahrten machen noch kein Gutes Spiel.
Wahrlich, es gibt bessere Alternativen zu AOC, jede Wertung richtung oder gar über 80% kann zum jetzigen Stand nicht ernst genommen werden.


----------



## Emokeksii (10. Juli 2008)

Shiv0r schrieb:


> Musstest dich nicht angesprochen fühlen, aber gerade weil du es noch nie gespielt hast, bist du um dich zu zitieren "ganz ohne Ahnung" und widersprichst deinem Posting davor. Letzendlich bist du ein Flamer, der über Flamer flamed (eine wahnsinns denglisch Combo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Meine post davor wiedersprech ich nicht weil ich neutral dem ganzen gegenübersteh und nur die leute die massloss übertreiben bei ihrem geflame und schlechtmachung von spielen drauf hin weiß und was daraum falsch sein soll mussst mir noch ganz ok erklären 

wer genau so wenn jemand einen schühler in der schule mobt und ich ihn drauf hin weiß er soll mal die klappe halten bzs den jungen in ruhe lassen ist das flasch? nein...wenns in deinen augen falsch ist gehörst du sowieso nicht ganz in die normal geselschaft...


----------



## White-Frost (10. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Meine post davor wiedersprech ich nicht weil ich neutral dem ganzen gegenübersteh und nur die leute die massloss übertreiben bei ihrem geflame und schlechtmachung von spielen drauf hin weiß und was daraum falsch sein soll mussst mir noch ganz ok erklären
> 
> wer genau so wenn jemand einen schühler in der schule mobt und ich ihn drauf hin weiß er soll mal die klappe halten bzs den jungen in ruhe lassen ist das flasch? nein...wenns in deinen augen falsch ist gehörst du sowieso nicht ganz in die normal geselschaft...


zum einen schüler ohne h des is ja grausame vergewaltigung

ich find es ein wenig krank flame mit mobbing zu vergleichen gut kann aufs gleiche rauslaufen aber wen man ins mobbing eingreift wie sollte man das machen "lass den in ruhe" mit n paar anderen und nich "du ba***d mobst den so jetz mob ich dich hrhrhrhr" 2 mal unrecht ergibt kein recht


----------



## Kwingdor (10. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> zum einen schüler ohne h des is ja grausame vergewaltigung
> 
> ich find es ein wenig krank flame mit mobbing zu vergleichen gut kann aufs gleiche rauslaufen aber wen man ins mobbing eingreift wie sollte man das machen "lass den in ruhe" mit n paar anderen und nich "du ba***d mobst den so jetz mob ich dich hrhrhrhr" 2 mal unrecht ergibt kein recht



Nicht der andren Rechtschreibung kritisieren, wenn man selber keine Satzzeichen macht, wodurch es schwer lesbar wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bitte darum nur nen paar Beistriche oder Punkte einzufügen, das machts wirklich schon leichter... zum Thread allgemein:

@Mods... ich glaube das kann man hier schließen, da es zunehmend in gegenseitiges Mobbing und Geflame ausartet.

Es ist schade, dass hier Threads immer wieder mal auf diese Art und Weise enden. Aber ich denke es wurde soweit von beiden Parteien genug gesagt...

Zwei Sachen von mir noch:



> zocken sogar auf wow private server ,weil es ihnen da mehr spaß macht als in aoc seine zeit zu vergeuden.



OMG... Wahnsinnsvergleich *schmunzel* ...mehr kann und will ich dazu gar nicht sagen *g*



> naja es wird nie mit dem großen konkurrenten vergleichbar werden.



Stimmt... weil es das auch gar nicht will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es ist ein Einzelprodukt, das in eine komplett andre Richtung schießen will und der große Konkurrent hat immerhin 3 Jahre voraus - voller Balancingpatches und Bugfixing. Aber auch das wurde schon oft genug gesagt und totdiskutiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasvan (10. Juli 2008)

Kwingdor schrieb:


> ...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Traurig, wenn es Konkurrenten schon seit 3 Jahren geschafft haben , ein sehr spielbares Game dieses Genres zu erschaffen und Funcom es heute, wo viel mehr Wissen über diese Materie existiert, noch immer nich gebacken bekommt. Es gehört nix dazu, heute sowas fehlerfrei dem Markt zu präsentieren, solch Schund zu verkaufen , also dazu gehört schon ne ordentliche Portion Dreistigkeit.


----------



## Jinntao (10. Juli 2008)

Ihr tut immer so als wären Erfahrungswerte im MMO-Bereich irgendwelche Tradegoods die man bei ebay kaufen kann.


----------



## Kwingdor (10. Juli 2008)

Rasvan schrieb:


> Traurig, wenn es Konkurrenten schon seit 3 Jahren geschafft haben , ein sehr spielbares Game dieses Genres zu erschaffen und Funcom es heute, wo viel mehr Wissen über diese Materie existiert, noch immer nich gebacken bekommt. Es gehört nix dazu, heute sowas fehlerfrei dem Markt zu präsentieren, solch Schund zu verkaufen , also dazu gehört schon ne ordentliche Portion Dreistigkeit.



Danke du bestätigst meine Meinung über diesen Thread nur noch... woher willst du wissen was Blizzard aus so einem Game gemacht hätte? Vielleicht wären sie mit diesem Spielsystem genauso auf die Nase gefallen? Funcom macht bislang das beste aus der Situation... denn der finanzielle Faktor ist in der Entwicklung nicht zu verachten. Irgendwann geht auch mal das Geld aus. Und dass da bei Blizzard BEDEUTEND mehr da ist... weil die einfach mehr Mittel zur Verfügung haben ist klar. Sieh sich doch einer mal die Entwicklungszeiten der Blizz-Spiele an. Junge Firmen, die nicht so erfolgreich sind... beziehungsweise sogar Teams innerhalb der Firmen würden sich wünschen soviel Zeit und Ressourcen zu haben.

Es gehört nix dazu? Dann sag mir mal warum ich bei Crysis zig mal den Speicherstand neu laden musste, weil Bugs es unspielbar machten. Sag mir warum meine Charaktere bei Gothic 3 verschwanden. (ich nenne diese beiden Titel gerne, weil sie noch jedem ein Begriff sein sollten... ältere Titel wohl eher nicht) Diese Spiele wurden hochbetitlelt und ausgezeichnet... und hier soll es anders sein? Wäre Age of Conan früher auf den Markt gekommen... hätte sich wahrscheinlich niemand beschwert und es hätte Traumwertungen gehagelt. Von mir aus könnte das Spiel sogar in 2D sein und ich würde es noch spielen, wenn es Spaß macht... und das tut es.

Das ist kein Fanboy-Gerede oder sonstwas... aber die meiste negative Kritik, die ich hier sehe lautet folgendermaßen:
* Das Spiel ist scheiße und voller Fehler.
Wird nach den Fehlern gefragt... kommt sehr sehr oft keine Antwort zurück. Warum ist dem so? Kritik ist gut... nur sollte man sie auch dann wirklich begründen können.

Und noch eins... wenn ich an all die Bugs von WoW denke, die es heute noch hat... und die Balancingprobleme... ist es beileibe noch nicht so spielbar wie es sein könnte. Das gilt für JEDES MMO... man kann es niemals perfekt schaffen, weil es einfach zuviel auf einmal spielen. Selbst bei Starcraft hört man noch immer Beschwerden in Bezug aufs Balancing... obwohl es wirklich eins der besten Strategiespiele ist, was genau diesen Bereich angeht.

Wenn Age of Conan nicht spielbar wäre... denn dieser indirekte Vorwurf ist rauszuhören... würden es nicht so viele spielen, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vanguard beispielsweise ist auch ein Wahnsinnsprojekt und wirklich toll. Doch es ist weitaus komplexer und hardwarelastiger als der westliche (!) Genreprimus. Zwei gute Gründe die gegen eine große Spieleranzahl sprechen.

Schlussendlich lässt sich nur sagen: Wer meint es ginge alles so leicht, soll es selber besser machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: Denn hinter die Kulissen eines jeden Einzelfalls kann niemand blicken... aber Vorurteile wirft man ja gerne mal rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denn die sind schnell bei der Hand.


----------



## Rasvan (10. Juli 2008)

Du redest und redest...nur verstanden haste nix. Sicher, Funcom is nich der einzigste Hinterhofladen, der nicht so tolle Entwicklerarbeit geleistet hat. Andere schon. HdRO läuft besser, WoW läuft besser, Guild Wars läuft besser  um nur einige zu nennen. Klar, andere laufen nich so toll, nur , soll das der Maßstab sein?

Blizzard und die Entwickler von Guildwars (ka wer das ist) haben bessere Arbeit geleistet. Viel bessere. Darum gehts. Inzwischen sind 3 Jahre um. Da weiss man mehr. Nur, Zeit zum Entwickeln muss man sich VOR dem Verkauf nehmen, nicht hinterher.


----------



## Mafiosis (10. Juli 2008)

Es gibt eine Sache die ich bei KEINEM Spiel akzeptiere. Verbugt auf den Markt 'geworfen' zu werden. 

Warum kommen nur so Sätze wie: 'Jedes Spiel ist am Anfang verbugt'. Dies ist doch nur so weil Die Leute sich verarschen lassen. In keinem anderen Bereich werden Fehler so akzeptiert wie im Gamer-Bereich.

Auto ist erst seid drei wochen auf dem Markt, da dürfen Fehler drin sein....
Fernseher ist noch neu. Bildstörungen sind da normal...

Mein Vorschlag bei so einem Spiel. Alle sollten das Spiel zurück geben und ihr Geld wieder verlangen. Was glaubt ihr wie schnell die Hersteller darauf reagieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jinntao (10. Juli 2008)

Hier wird in einem fort dramatisiert, nicht auszuhalten. Es gibt schlicht und ergreifend kein Spiel was mir zur Zeit mehr Spaß macht als AoC. Hier diskutiert ein kleiner Bruchteil tatsächlicher AoC-Spieler mit einer Mehrheit Spieler anderer Games von denen es wiederrum viele selbst nichtmals kennen. Wenn die Zustände wirklich so katastrophal wären, würden es nicht soviele Leute zocken. 

Ich hab 3 MMOs im Schrank stehen, müsste nur mein Abo erneuern und könnte umsatteln, aber wozu, AoC macht süchtig und glücklich und im direkten Vergleich liegt es vorne (wobei das natürlich Geschmackssache ist).


----------



## Qwalle (10. Juli 2008)

@ mafiosis

klar, nachdem man die keys registriert hat - willste da 4000 leute als support-fraktion einstellen, damit die die ganzen reklamationen bearbeiten ? ^^
merkste selbst oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwingdor (10. Juli 2008)

Rasvan schrieb:


> Du redest und redest...nur verstanden haste nix. Sicher, Funcom is nich der einzigste Hinterhofladen, der nicht so tolle Entwicklerarbeit geleistet hat. Andere schon. HdRO läuft besser, WoW läuft besser, Guild Wars läuft besser  um nur einige zu nennen. Klar, andere laufen nich so toll, nur , soll das der Maßstab sein?
> 
> Blizzard und die Entwickler von Guildwars (ka wer das ist) haben bessere Arbeit geleistet. Viel bessere. Darum gehts. Inzwischen sind 3 Jahre um. Da weiss man mehr. Nur, Zeit zum Entwickeln muss man sich VOR dem Verkauf nehmen, nicht hinterher.



*schmunzel* Wieder ein Vorurteil mehr. Mh... Turbine wird einigen was sagen... doch nur in Bezug auf HdRO oder? Was ist aber mit Asheron's Call und Dungeons & Dragons? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dass sie mit diesem Spiel zudem genau zur richtigen Zeit gekommen sind (schöne zeitliche Abfolge nach der Filmtrilogie) ist noch ein Grund mehr, dass es so populär wurde. Doch auch hier beschweren sich Leute übers Endgame... klar ist es auch ein tolles Spiel... doch dort gibts auch immer wieder Kritikpunkte.

Guild Wars in diese Kategorie mit einzubeziehen ist äußerst schwer... das System ist schon mal von Grund auf anders angedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur 20 Level und dann das umskillen an sich... nun... wie gesagt, auch das ist nicht schlecht, aber eben wieder in ne total andre Richtung als die restlichen MMOs zurzeit.

Nach 3 Jahren weiß man mehr? Erm... was genau weiß man mehr? Klar das Kampfsystem gabs schon in Anleihe bei City of Heroes/Villains... aber das Conan-Universum und die Umsetzung ist etwas neues für ein MMO. Ebenso wie bei Stargate Worlds und Warhammer, die sich ja auch erst noch beweisen müssen.

Weißt du ich find es witzig... mir wird vorgeworfen ich würde nix verstehen... aber warum kann ich dann AoC mit wenig bis gar keinen Bugs spielen und habe deshalb auch meinen Spaß dabei? Und mit dieser Erfahrung bin ich nicht allein.

Und ja ich rede viel... weil ich meine Aussagen mit Hintergrundwissen und mehr belege, damit es klarer wird. Woher willst du wissen, was besser läuft? Nur weil viele Spieler drauf sind? Ist Masse allein entscheidend? Damit wären wir nämlich wieder bei Medienkonstrukten wie BILD und KRONE angelangt - welche ganz klar beweisen, dass Qualität nicht immer aus Masse besteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nach welchen Faktoren rechnest du dass ein Spiel gut läuft?

Ich weiß nicht ob du wirklich alles von mir gelesen hast... aber es wäre schön, wenn mir einer der Kritiker mal GENAU nahelegen könnte 'was' nicht läuft oder so total beschissen ist, dass es das Spiel unspielbar macht.

P.S.: Ich habe Age of Conan, Vanguard, Herr der Ringe Online, Guild Wars, World of Warcraft, Lineage 1+2, Everquest 1+2, City of Heroes/Villains und viele andre MMOs mehr zumindest 2 Monate oder mehr gespielt. Das eine gefiel mir mehr... das andre mal weniger. Alles in allem kann ich nur sagen: der Mensch ist nie wirklich zufrieden, aber es zählt ganz einfach der Teil dann der zufrieden ist und das Spiel genießt... und oft bleibt zum Glück genau der Teil dann im Spiel übrig sodass man ungestört ist.


----------



## Jinntao (10. Juli 2008)

@ Kwingdor: Mir ist ne ausführliche Antwort sehr viel lieber als das halbgare Gefasel von manchen hier.. Ich find nicht dass du zuviel redest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## La Saint (10. Juli 2008)

Hi Boiz,

ich komme gerade zufällig hier vorbei und dachte mir, locker doch einfach mal die Stimmung ein wenig auf. Folgendes Gespräch ging mir gerade durch den Kopf:

Kommt ein Kunde rot vor Zorn in den Baumarkt und herrscht den Verkäufer an: "Was haben sie mir hier für einen Schrott verkauft? Die Kettensäge hat nur einen Modellflugzeugmotor, der Griff ist verkehrt herum angebracht und sogar die Kette fehlt." Der Verkäufer sieht gelangweilt hoch, hebt eine Augenbraue und meint: "Aber sie müssen zugeben ... sie hat Potenzial".

Peace!

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Twilight09 (10. Juli 2008)

Ja, durchdachte und gut begründete Aussagen findet man in diesem Forum nur wenig. 

Dafür hat es einen Unterhaltungswert... in etwa so, naja wie die BILD Zeitung z.B. 

Was ich aber eigentlich anbringen wollte ist, dass mit dem heutigen Patch mir alle bekannten Quest-Bugs bis hin zu LvL 64 behoben wurde. (Waren 5 insgesamt)

Wenn Funcom in diesem Maße weiter arbeitet bin ich zuversichtlich das in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten die Instanz-Bosse, das PvP und das Balancing der Klassen deutlich verbessert werden. 

PS: Habe hier noch WoW, LotRO, EQ 2, Guild Wars + Erweiterungen stehn, spiele aber nur AoC zur Zeit

@ Lasaint, der Unterschied ist, das AoC funktioniert, eine Kettensäge ohne Kette tut dies nich.


----------



## La Saint (10. Juli 2008)

Twilight09 schrieb:


> Was ich aber eigentlich anbringen wollte ist, dass mit dem heutigen Patch mir alle bekannten Quest-Bugs bis hin zu LvL 64 behoben wurde. (Waren 5 insgesamt)
> 
> Wenn Funcom in diesem Maße weiter arbeitet bin ich zuversichtlich das in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten die Instanz-Bosse, das PvP und das Balancing der Klassen deutlich verbessert werden.



Mit AoC ist es ebenso, wie mit allen anderen Dingen, die für bestimmte Menschen quasi einen religiösen Charakter haben. Man muß da nichts wissen, man muß einfach nur glauben. Bekanntlich versetzt der Glaube Berge und erzeugt Wunderpatche.



> @ Lasaint, der Unterschied ist, das AoC funktioniert, eine Kettensäge ohne Kette tut dies nich.



Mmmh, das hängt davon ab, was man vorher versprochen hat.

Wenn man sagt, mit dieser Kettensäge können sie einen Baum fällen, dann funktioniert eine Kettensäge ohne Kette tatsächlich nicht.
Wenn man sagt, mit diesem Spiel können sie epische PvP-Schlachten erleben, der Client aber nur noch Standbilder zeigt  wenn mehr als 10 Leute auf einem Haufen stehen, dann funktioniert AoC auf einmal? Seltsam

Ich glaube, wir müssen mal über den Begriff "funktionieren" diskutieren.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Donmo (10. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube, wir müssen mal über den Begriff "Troll" diskutieren.


----------



## Kuhmuh (10. Juli 2008)

Des hat doch keinen Wert was hier geredet wird... 43 Seiten voller Flame, unverständnis, Leuten, die keine Ahnung von nichts haben und ein paar Fanboys...
Spielen und spielen lassen, so einfach ist es, lasst den AoC Spieler AoC spielen, lasst den WoW Spieler WoW spielen und lasst den HdRo spieler HdRo spielen... ich habe alle drei Spiele gespielt, wobei ich bei HdRo nur Beta+1Monat gespielt habe weil es mich nicht so sehr gefesselt hat, aber ich muss dennoch zugeben, es hat Potenzial...
es ist halt einfach nur so das WoW ganz andere Leute anspricht wie AoC, und das ist Fakt, den meisten WoW Spielern kann AoC gar nicht gefallen weil es einfach nicht ihr Typ ist.


----------



## Twilight09 (10. Juli 2008)

Fakt ist nunmal das die Quest von denen ich wusste das sie verbuggt waren, jetzt gefixt sind, das ist ein Fakt, daran kann weder der Nikolaus noch ein Lasaint was ändern. 
Ich kann auch glauben was ich will, wenn ich meine das FC das in den nächsten Wochen noch besser hinbekommt, dann glaub ich halt daran, oder kannst du es wiederlegen Lasaint?

Außerdem sehe ich das Spiel ja größten Teils aus dem Sichtpunkt meines Chars und da bin ICH halt der Meinung das AoC funktioniert, ich spiel auf einem PvE-Server, an Massenschlachten bin ich nich wirklich interessiert, deswegen funktioniert AoC für mich bisher bestens.


----------



## Tim13332 (10. Juli 2008)

AoC is einfach lange net so gut wie WoW und da wirds auch nie herankommen , dass is fakt .


----------



## Twilight09 (10. Juli 2008)

Wenn es so wie WoW wäre, würde ich WoW spielen und bräuchte kein AoC, immer diese sinnvollen Aussagen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tim13332 (10. Juli 2008)

Twilight09 schrieb:


> Wenn es so wie WoW wäre, würde ich WoW spielen und bräuchte kein AoC, immer diese sinnvollen Aussagen....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


WoW sprich halt fast die gesamte Masse an ,zu den wenigen Ausnehmen gehören dann halt leute wie du.Aber die Spiele die die Masse anziehen dominieren halt und sind in meinen Augen acuh wesentlich besser :>


----------



## Donmo (10. Juli 2008)

Tim13332 schrieb:


> WoW sprich halt fast die gesamte Masse an ,zu den wenigen Ausnehmen gehören dann halt leute wie du.Aber die Spiele die die Masse anziehen dominieren halt und sind in meinen Augen acuh wesentlich besser :>


Das kann man sehen wie man will. Scheiße ist auch nicht gut weil sie die Masse der Fliegen anzieht. Soll jetzt kein WoW Flame sein, nur allgemein zur Aussage. WoW ist halt darauf ausgelegt, möglichst viele Leute anzusprechen. An die Spielerzahl wird AoC wohl niemals herankommen, schon allein weil es ab 18 ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du kannst einfach nicht sagen das WoW besser ist und das als Fakt hinstellen, denn das liegt im Auge des Betrachters. 
Ich persönlich mag AoC mehr wie WoW, obwohl es noch lange nicht ausgereift ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (10. Juli 2008)

La schrieb:


> Hi Boiz,
> 
> ich komme gerade zufällig hier vorbei und dachte mir, locker doch einfach mal die Stimmung ein wenig auf. Folgendes Gespräch ging mir gerade durch den Kopf:
> 
> ...



Und was wollen sie eigentlich. Die Bohrmaschine von Blizz&Decker war ja vor  3 Jahren auch nur halb fertig. Nur links Lauf und nur 110 Volt.
Jetzt kaufen sie das Ding mal schön. Glauben sie aber bitte nicht alles, was Funnycom ihnen in der Werbung verprochen hat. Aber sie müssen doch zugeben, dass die Kettensäge viieeel besser aussieht. Und wenn ihr Nachbar sie mal wieder ärgert, dann können sie ja mal versuchen, ihm mit diesem Blizz&Decker Teil die Rüber abzutrennen . Wird wohl kaum klappen.
Jetzt gehn sie mal brav nach Hause. Wenn sie die tolle Kettensäge ausgepackt und die Anleitung gelesen haben, rufen sie uns an. Bis dahin
gibt es bestimmt die Kette. Kette. die werden wir ihnen dann liefern. Ups, sagte ich anrufen??  Hab ich ganz vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


                                          SIEHE SIGNATUR


----------



## ~Shákal~ (10. Juli 2008)

Age of Conan wird noch . Bis jetzt macht das Spiel ziemlich viel Spass und dieser Flair einer brutalen , rauen Welt kommt einfach total rüber. Funcom hat ein geiles Spiel rausgebracht , welches sich in den nächsten Monaten entwickeln wird .

@etmundi  Ich werd aus dir nicht schlau... In einem anderen thread meintest du , dass du nichtmal AoC spielst. Scheinst aber hier fleißig dabei zu sein AoC schlecht zu machen....  (???)  und dann so eine signatur ... da biste wohl ganz stolz drauf was?


----------



## Famo (10. Juli 2008)

ich hab wow beta bis release gespielt....

bugs?....ok 

1. Krieger hat nie getroffen (wurde immer geblockt oder ausgewichen) bzw so selten, dass man gegen gelbe (gleiche stufe) mit viel glück geschaft hat....bug blieb min 2 monate (Am anfang war er zu stark)  

Pala war zu stark....skills wurden gleich entfernt......

klassen balance war nicht so....(ok ist eigentlich überall so)

2. Magier, sheepen, nova diverse skills von magier waren verbuggt....

3. Warteschleifen.....

4. Lootbug......

5.Wartungsarbeiten ohne Warnung.....(ausser die die angekündigt waren)

6. blinken und anstürmen waren teilweise verbugt....wenn man pech hat landest du irgendwo im nirgendwo (durch grafikfehler ist man durch das boden gefallen)

7. pet waren zu langsam und sind immer verschwunden

8. fehler und bug nach patch

9. das mit memory bug hatte auch wow....falls jemand zur release gespielt hat, weiß es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.....

10. alles wurde "gedeutscht".....das heißt eigentlich das auch wow nicht komplett auf deutsch released wurde ^^

11. gruppen bug herschte auch in wow....man wurde gekickt obwohl bzw war aus der grp obwohl man nichts gemacht hat ( anzeige bug)

usw...

der unterschied ist einfach...blizzard wusste was wichtig ist und was nicht, die bugs wurden sehr schnell gefixed, gms waren da und haben einen immer geholfen...und was auf der box stand hat gestimmt also alles was da stand war auch vorhanden ^^

ps: man hat am anfang auch versprochen, dass man nach release irgendwann haus kaufen kann usw. ^^ aber ok stand soweit ich weiß nicht auf der verpackung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (11. Juli 2008)

Famo schrieb:


> bugs?....ok
> 
> 1. Krieger hat nie getroffen (wurde immer geblockt oder ausgewichen) bzw so selten, dass man gegen gelbe (gleiche stufe) mit viel glück geschaft hat....bug blieb min 2 monate (Am anfang war er zu stark)



Seltsam, ich hatte zu Release einen Krieger und kann das nicht bestätigen. Gleiches mit einigen anderen Sachen in deiner Liste.


----------



## Schatar (11. Juli 2008)

Bohr was geht, wow war auch zu anfang verbugt bis oben hin der Suport war scheiße und ping bis zum Mond...naund jetz gehts doch, is doch volkommen klar das es noch nicht so Läuft wie sich das die Meisten vorgestllt habe, das ist allerdings grundsätzlich so.....und außerdem, wens dir nich gefällt, spiels nich und Nerf nich rum, was soll das bloß immer, ich kann sowas absolut nich verstehn. Geh Pong spieln.


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Juli 2008)

@Famo: Sind das die Bugs, die du WÄHREND der Beta gemerkt hast oder nach Release? Wenn das während war, ist das ja OK, das ist ja Sinn einer Beta. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wenn's nach Release gewesen sein soll, kann ich's so nicht bestätigen. 4. und 9. hatte ich auch öfters, Fehler #132. Der Rest ist mir persönlich allerdings fremd. Aber soll ja auch Leute geben, bei denen AoC perfekt läuft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerArctic (11. Juli 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Seltsam, ich hatte zu Release einen Krieger und kann das nicht bestätigen. Gleiches mit einigen anderen Sachen in deiner Liste.



dito, größten teil Unwahrheiten die du da aufgeführt hast. der pala am anfang zu stark? er wurd später ein bisschen generft, aber ihm wurden keine Skills entfernt... Öö

Alles in allem, ob AoC nun Potenzial hat oder net, kann man sagen dass der start von WoW besser war.
Dabei will ich mich jetzt net auf die ersten Tage nach releaase beschränken. Vor allem was Support und Spielqualität in den späteren Wochen angeht.
Sogut wie jeder beschwert sich über einen Spielspaß-verlust nach Tortage und redet von weniger Spaß ab level 20.
In WoW ging da der Spass doch erst richtig los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(ich hab mit dem WoW - AoC - vergleich net angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

MfG


----------



## abszu (11. Juli 2008)

Famo schrieb:


> ich hab wow beta bis release gespielt....
> 
> bugs?....ok



Japp, ok - die Beta von WoW war ja auch eine Beta. Kostenlos.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist AoC jetzt auch eine Beta? Wenn ja, warum zum Geier bezahlen die Leute dafür? Normalerweise ists umgekehrt - der Tester wird bezahlt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## celion (11. Juli 2008)

Famo schrieb:


> ich hab wow beta bis release gespielt....
> 
> bugs?....ok
> 
> ...



Ein paar Sachen stimmen ja, aber ich glaube mal du hast die Beta von WoW nie gesehen.... geschweige vom release.
Wenn du schon was schlechtmachen willst bleib bitte bei der Wahrheit

zu Aoc:
Das Spiel wird ständig gepatcht, aber leider nur sachen die relativ unwichtig sind. 
Und Funcom hats schonmal versaut, aber leider nichts daraus gelernt.


----------



## Twilight09 (11. Juli 2008)

celion schrieb:


> Ein paar Sachen stimmen ja, aber ich glaube mal du hast die Beta von WoW nie gesehen.... geschweige vom release.
> Wenn du schon was schlechtmachen willst bleib bitte bei der Wahrheit
> 
> zu Aoc:
> ...



Liest du dir die Patch notes durch? Ich glaube kaum, erst mit dem Patch vom 10. Juli haben sie mehrere verbuggte Quest gefixt.

Man kann net alles auf einmal Patchen, da macht man mehr kaputt anstatt ganz.

erstmal sind die Quests dran, dann das Klassenbalancing und danach PvP + Raid, denk ich mal


----------



## blackfanic (norgannon) (11. Juli 2008)

ich bin der ansicht das AoC nicht das bieten kann wie etwa WoW oder LotRO^^

MFG   Blackfanic
         Norgannon =)


----------



## ei8th (11. Juli 2008)

Manchmal wuerde ich mir wuenschen dass alle MMO-Hersteller den Original-Code der Releasefassung Ihres Spiels aufheben, und den auf einem zusätzlichen Server laufen lassen. Damit könnten dann:

1.) Die ganzen "Früher war alles besser" Leute da drauf geschickt werden, so dass die sehen, dass früher nicht alles besser war
2.) Alle "ja aber mein Spiel war bei Release viel besser" Leute darauf verwiesen werden um zu zeigen dass dem nicht so war

Ausserdems wärs einfach spaßig zu sehen wie sich Spiele so entwickeln im Laufe der Zeit.

PErsönlich zum Thema AoC muss ich sagen, es hat mich einfach nicht gepackt. Es ist kein schlechtes Spiel, die Bugs sind zu vernachlässigen und der Content hat auch gepasst, aber der Funke ist einfach nicht übergesprungen.


----------



## Gromthar (11. Juli 2008)

DerArctic schrieb:


> dito, größten teil Unwahrheiten die du da aufgeführt hast. der pala am anfang zu stark? er wurd später ein bisschen generft, aber ihm wurden keine Skills entfernt... Öö


Doch doch, allerdings zu Beta-Zeiten. Damals konnte der Paladin noch Untote fearen und hatte bereits den Crusader-Strike (allerdings einen etwas anderen, siehe Stratholme Kloster-Teil). Aber wie gesagt, das war noch Beta, nicht das offizielle Spiel. Manche Leute verwechseln das immernoch gern.

Der AoC-Spieler ist selbst nach mehreren Release-Monaten immernoch Beta-Tester und zahlt sogar monatlich dafür. Naja, wers braucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (11. Juli 2008)

Twilight09 schrieb:


> .
> 
> *Man kann net alles auf einmal Patchen*, da macht man mehr kaputt anstatt ganz.
> 
> erstmal sind die Quests dran, dann das Klassenbalancing und danach PvP + Raid, denk ich mal




Eben, man kann sichs durch ne vernünftige Beta mindestens die Hälfte der Sachen, die  zum AoC Release da waren sparen.^^

Genau das ist, was die ganze Zeit kritisiert wird..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lizard King (11. Juli 2008)

Ihr wieder mit euren Vergleiche zu vor über 3 Jahre!

die Wahrheit ist einfach EQ2, WOW und LOTRO spielen sich einwandfrei, AOC nicht!


----------



## Mc-Chaos (11. Juli 2008)

La schrieb:


> Hi Boiz,
> 
> ich komme gerade zufällig hier vorbei und dachte mir, locker doch einfach mal die Stimmung ein wenig auf. Folgendes Gespräch ging mir gerade durch den Kopf:
> 
> ...



Hahahahahahahaha......hahaha........hahahahaha......

mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein. Ist AoC spielbar? Ja isses und damit hat sich die Sinnfreiheit des Inhaltes dieses Textes von selbst erklärt....


----------



## etmundi (11. Juli 2008)

~Shákal~ schrieb:


> Age of Conan wird noch . Bis jetzt macht das Spiel ziemlich viel Spass und dieser Flair einer brutalen , rauen Welt kommt einfach total rüber. Funcom hat ein geiles Spiel rausgebracht , welches sich in den nächsten Monaten entwickeln wird .
> 
> @etmundi  Ich werd aus dir nicht schlau... In einem anderen thread meintest du , dass du nichtmal AoC spielst. Scheinst aber hier fleißig dabei zu sein AoC schlecht zu machen....  (???)  und dann so eine signatur ... da biste wohl ganz stolz drauf was?



Namaste
wo mach ich den AoC schlecht. Kritik ja, aber schlecht machen? Beispiel bitte

Die sig bezieht sich auf meine Erfahrungen in der beta und dem was ich in 
Foren lese. Wenn du der Meinung bist, das der Support toll ist, gut.


----------



## Mc-Chaos (11. Juli 2008)

Also jetzt mal Klartext:

Beim Release von WOW gabs ne große Welt, ein paar Inis, und viele Charakter, die nicht aufeinander abgestimmt waren. Der eine macht zu viel DMG, der andere zu wenig....blalala und ein paar bugs gabs auch.

Und genau das ist der jetzige Stand von AOC. Das Spiel war von Anfang an spielbar, keiner hing in lvl 10 fest und kam nicht weiter oder sowas. AOC bietet exakt die gleiche Vorraussetzung wie WOW am Anfang. Und Funcom arbeit exakt die Probleme im Game ab wie Blizzard.

Jeder einzelne Tread, der hier reingepostet wird, interpretiert das so, man hätte ja aus Fehlern von BLIZZ lernen können. Leute, dass ist ein ganz anderes Spiel mit ganz anderen Anforderungen, Herachien und technischen Gegebenheiten. Da kann man nix von Blizz abgucken.

*Und wer sich ernsthaft einbildet, WOW hätte sich nicht anhand der zahlenden Kundschaft und deren Besschwerden weiterentwickelt, der hat null Plan von einer solchen Entwicklung.* Da läufts genauso, sonst wär jeder Testrealm fürn Arsch.

Ich stelle absolut nichts fest, was es rechtfertigt, einen 40 Seiten langen Tread hierüber abzulassen. Ihr verdreht hier völlig die Tatsachen und versucht vehement, Argumente für das schlechte Release usw. zu finden, obwohl alle WoW Spieler sich damals auf das gleiche eingelassen haben und die Bugs, Fehler, Abstürze, Serverausfälle usw. geduldet haben.

*Checkt Ihr das denn nicht?*


----------



## Spittykovski (11. Juli 2008)

Ist doch kack egal ob wow vor 3! jahren bugs hatte. Fakt ist eifnach das es nicht sein kann das es als "normal" gesehn wird wenn ein mmo aufen markt kommt voller bugs, fehlendem spielinhalt, fehlenden technischen optionen (directx 10) und es damit begründet wird "es wird nachgepatcht...irgednwann..in kommender zeit...".

Sowas ist nicht tragbar. Ja wir haben den Fehler vllt schon bei wow gemacht, aber die mentalität die herrscht ,es ist klasse ein unfertiges spiel zu spielen, kann ich nicht teilen und es ist an der zeit ein zeichen dafür zu setzten. Ansonsten freut euch in den kommenden jahren auf weitere vllt noch schlimmere bug orgien.
Da kauf ich mir lieber nochmal hdro, die jungs haben es verdient für ihre arbeit entlohnt zu werden.


----------



## La Saint (11. Juli 2008)

Mc-Chaos schrieb:


> Also jetzt mal Klartext:
> 
> Beim Release von WOW gabs ... WOW hätte ... obwohl alle WoW Spieler ... geduldet haben.
> 
> *Checkt Ihr das denn nicht?*


Nein, ich check das nicht. Wer, zum Teufel, ist WoW? Was interessieren mich andere Leute?

Ich habe ein Spiel gekauft und nicht das bekommen was mir ein gewisser Herr Gaute in die Hand versprochen hat. Und auch nicht das, was auf der Verpackung steht. So was betrachte ich als Mangel (Mangel, der = Die negative Abweichung von einem vereinbarten Soll). AoC ist also mangelhaft. Ob es ungenügend ist, wird sich noch zeigen.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Salute (11. Juli 2008)

La schrieb:


> Nein, ich check das nicht. Wer, zum Teufel, ist WoW? Was interessieren mich andere Leute?
> 
> Ich habe ein Spiel gekauft und nicht das bekommen was mir ein gewisser Herr Gaute in die Hand versprochen hat. Und auch nicht das, was auf der Verpackung steht. So was betrachte ich als Mangel (Mangel, der = Die negative Abweichung von einem vereinbarten Soll). AoC ist also mangelhaft. Ob es ungenügend ist, wird sich noch zeigen.
> 
> ...



Das versucht man dir ja zu erklären. AoC entwickelt sich noch und es sei völlig normal für eine Beta zu zahlen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (11. Juli 2008)

Kwingdor schrieb:


> Also da muss ich schon einhaken... allein wenn man nur weiterklickt kann man zumindest die Quest lösen. Warum? Weil man zu jedem kleinsten Fitzelchen den genauen Questort bekommt (Pfeildarstellung auf der Minimap)... oder sogar eine Arealsmarkierung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,
Nein. Wenn ich ne Deutsche ID kaufe dann hat die Deutsch zu sein. Und ... he ... das ist ein Rollenspiel. Da will ich nicht durch Rushen und 80 sein. Da will ich Atmospähre haben und mir die Aufgaben durchlesen um die Geschichte zu verstehen die dahinter steht. Ich weiß ja nicht wie du so spielst. 

Welche Buggs? Also es sind so viele das ich sie unmöglich alle auflisten kann.
Aber fangen wir mal an mit tortage. In der Nachtquest wo man sich selber weiter bilden kann. Dort steht das man die Quest nicht richtig starten kann. Aber wenn man sie beendet man sie nicht erneut starten kann. 
Zumindest auf dem Server IBIS kann ich mit meinem Main Char viele Dinge nicht beim Händler verkaufen oder im AH anbieten. 
An manchen Reitpunkten kann ich die Region nicht wechseln. Logge ich aus und wieder ein geht es.
Ich schreibe einem GM und da kommt als Antwort... "Nichts". Bevor ich mich entschieden habe nicht weiter zu spielen wartete ich auf GM antwort Vier lange tage. Das war nicht mal damals als WOW gestartet ist.
Soviel erst mal zu den Buggs Mini Buggs.

Everquest kenn ich nur dem Namen nach.
Auch was denkst du den wieviele Accounts die Verkaufen wenn die keine Deutsche Version anbieten?
10% oder vielleicht doch 20% von der derzeitig Verkauften menge? 
Mehr auf keinen Fall. Auch wenn du das nicht glauben willst. 

Bild Deutsch 
Krone Österreich.
Mag nicht das höchste Niveau sein aber es scheint den Zeitgeist zu treffen. Wenn es schlecht wäre würden es sich nicht verkaufen. 
Auch wenn ich selber eher die Rundschau aus Köln lese. 

Gruß Durag


----------



## Durag Silberbart (11. Juli 2008)

Twilight09 schrieb:


> Vorsicht vor dem Hellseher Domiel. wuhahahahaa...er weiß alles und kann Gedanken lesen....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Die Schicksals Quest in Tortage bei Nacht ist je nach gespielter klasse immer noch nicht gefixt.
Und mein persönlicher AH  und Händler Bugg ist auch noch vorhanden.
Bei den anderen in Cimmerien Aqulonien und so weis ich nicht. Habe keinen anderen Char auf dem Level.


----------



## Mc-Chaos (11. Juli 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Das versucht man dir ja zu erklären. AoC entwickelt sich noch und es sei völlig normal für eine Beta zu zahlen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Normal ist das sicherlich nicht und ich sage auch nicht, dass ich das gut finde. Aber bei ALLEN Rollenspielen Online ist das nunmal fakt, völlig egal, mit welchem ich das vergleiche. Wer keine unfertige Beta will (und der Logik nach auch verständlich) muss halt mind. ein halbes Jahr warten. Aber bei den meisten Beiträgen hier wird genau anders argumentiert und das habe ich kommentiert.

Der Titel sagts ja schon "Einfach schlecht". Nach welchem Maßstab denn bitte?


----------



## Durag Silberbart (11. Juli 2008)

Twilight09 schrieb:


> Gestaltest du dein ganzes Leben nach diesem Prinzip? Also was die Mehrheit macht muss richtig sein? Na dann gut Bett und gut Nacht.
> 
> WoW ist nur so erfolgreich, weil Blizzard alles macht um Kunden zu fangen. Beispiele
> 
> ...




Hallo,

Hast du in der Schule Interpretationen gehabt?
Nicht? Na gut. Denn deine war nicht korrekt.
Was so viele machen muss nicht 100% richtig sein. Aber es ist auf jedenfall nicht 100% falsch. 

Gruß Durag


----------



## funzl (11. Juli 2008)

Durag schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Nein. Wenn ich ne Deutsche ID kaufe dann hat die Deutsch zu sein. Und ... he ... das ist ein Rollenspiel. Da will ich nicht durch Rushen und 80 sein. Da will ich Atmospähre haben und mir die Aufgaben durchlesen um die Geschichte zu verstehen die dahinter steht. Ich weiß ja nicht wie du so spielst.



als ob in WoW irgendeine Story spannend erzählt wird. Es ist ja nichtmal eine zusammenhängende Geschichte vorhanden. Das machen HDRO, Guild Wars und AoC auf jedenfall um Welten besser als WoW. Der Marktführer ist doch das beste Beispiel das Story in solchen spielen nicht dem entspricht was die Masse will. Einfach nur Grinden und sich immer wiederholende Quests sind das was die Leute anspricht. Am besten Grindingzonen in die Welt integrieren wo die Mobs sekündlich respawnen. Alle Spiele die bisher mehr auf Story gesetzt haben, sind weniger erfolgreich als WoW. Oder liest du dir etwa jeden Tag aufs neue die Tagesquests in WoW durch um der spannenden Story zu folgen?


----------



## Gothmorg (11. Juli 2008)

> Hallo,
> 
> Hast du in der Schule Interpretationen gehabt?
> Nicht? Na gut. Denn deine war nicht korrekt.
> ...



Und was genau war daran bitte falsch? Meiner Meinung nach stimmte alles, was er gesagt hat.
Behauptungen in den Raum zu stellen und diese nicht zu belegen ist doch etwas albern, oder?


----------



## Salute (11. Juli 2008)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Und was genau war daran bitte falsch? Meiner Meinung nach stimmte alles, was er gesagt hat.




Ja es stimmt schon, aber auch bei AoC wirds im Endgame casuals und pro´s geben. Die Frage ist nur, wie sich das Bemerkbar machen wird. Denn bis jetzt sollen die Items keine brauchbaren Statts haben (berichtigt mich bitte wenn ich falsch liegen sollte). Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die Entwickler wissen was sie tun und die Sache nicht so aus dem Ruder läuft wie bei WoW.

Andererseits sind AoC-Spieler ja hoffnungsvolle Menschen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eno (11. Juli 2008)

funzl schrieb:


> als ob in WoW irgendeine Story spannend erzählt wird. Es ist ja nichtmal eine zusammenhängende Geschichte vorhanden. Das machen HDRO, Guild Wars und AoC auf jedenfall um Welten besser als WoW. Der Marktführer ist doch das beste Beispiel das Story in solchen spielen nicht dem entspricht was die Masse will. Einfach nur Grinden und sich immer wiederholende Quests sind das was die Leute anspricht. Am besten Grindingzonen in die Welt integrieren wo die Mobs sekündlich respawnen. Alle Spiele die bisher mehr auf Story gesetzt haben, sind weniger erfolgreich als WoW. Oder liest du dir etwa jeden Tag aufs neue die Tagesquests in WoW durch um der spannenden Story zu folgen?



oO kanns sein das du kompllett mal gar keinen plan hast???? noch nie was vom Warcraft Universum gehört in welchem WOW spielt??? also wenn das keine richtige Story ist dann weiss ich auch nciht...


----------



## Sqou (11. Juli 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.




Mir geht's wie dem TE, willst du's mir abkaufen?


----------



## Jinntao (11. Juli 2008)

Eno schrieb:


> oO kanns sein das du kompllett mal gar keinen plan hast???? noch nie was vom Warcraft Universum gehört in welchem WOW spielt??? also wenn das keine richtige Story ist dann weiss ich auch nciht...



Das ist aber kein Argument. Ich finde auch das WoW keine konsistente Geschichte erzählt. Der Hinweis 'das spielt im Warcraft Universum' ist nichtssagend, wenn ich WoW kaufe habe ich nicht unbedingt Bock mir noch WC1-3 zu holen um ne Story entdecken zu können. An vielen Stellen beschränkt sich die Geschichte auf Verweise auf eben jenes Spiel - wär das ein Gimmick wärs lustig, häufig ist es aber alles was man als Geschichte verkauft bekommt. Dann könnte man genauso gut in anderen Spielen Links zu eBooks anbieten. Du willst Geschichte? Na dann lies sie dir an..


----------



## funzl (11. Juli 2008)

Eno schrieb:


> oO kanns sein das du kompllett mal gar keinen plan hast???? noch nie was vom Warcraft Universum gehört in welchem WOW spielt??? also wenn das keine richtige Story ist dann weiss ich auch nciht...




das einzige was aus dem Warcraft-Universum kommt sind die Namen und vielleicht noch die Umgebungen. Rein Story-technisch gibt es nur lauter kleine Einzelgeschichten die meist recht zusammenhangslos sind. Und die eigentliche Geschichte der Bücher wird ja auch ganz gern mal einfach umgebogen um es an die WoW-Welt anzupassen. Denn laut den Büchern gibt es afaik für die Horde gar keinen Landungspunkt in Nordend weil es eigentlich nur die Allianz geschafft hat zu der Insel zu reisen. Oder kannst du mir etwa allein aus den Informationen aus dem Spiel heraus erklären wer Lady Vashji ist und warum sie in dieser Höhle haust? Nein? Naja...is ja auch egal...hauptsache sie dropt Epic! Was hat es eigentlich mit den Sporeggar auf sich? Warum sollte ich denen denn helfen oder bei denen ein gutes Ansehen haben? Achja...gibt ja nen tolles Transmutationsrezept! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothmorg (11. Juli 2008)

> oO kanns sein das du kompllett mal gar keinen plan hast???? noch nie was vom Warcraft Universum gehört in welchem WOW spielt??? also wenn das keine richtige Story ist dann weiss ich auch nciht...



1. Hab gehört, ein Fragezeichen reicht.

2. Toll, dann gibt es halt eine Story. Bringt aber auch nichts, wenn Blizzard die bei WoW nicht, bzw. nur minimal rüberbringt, das meiste in WoW dazugedichtet ist und das noch ohne storymäßige Erklärung (bzw. unzureichender Beschreibung) und den Rest van Story so verdreht, dass man nichts mehr wiedererkennt.

Tante Edith sagt ich war zu spät...


----------



## Theroas (11. Juli 2008)

Weiterhin ist das Warcraft-Universum eine schäbige Zusammenwürfelung bereits zigmal abgehandelter Szenarien. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twilight09 (11. Juli 2008)

Durag schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Hast du in der Schule Interpretationen gehabt?
> Nicht? Na gut. Denn deine war nicht korrekt.
> ...



Diesen Kommentar versteh ich nicht...

Allein beim letzten Satz kann ich zustimmen.

Das einzigste was ich in dem Beitrag wiedergegeben habe, war MEIN persönlicher Eindruck, was in MEINER WoW-Zeit ablief und was ICH über Blizzard denke. Du kannst meine, wenn man das Interpretation nennen darf, nicht wiederlegen, es sei denn du arbeitest bei Blizzard. Das einzigste was du machen kannst, ist DEIN Eindruck zu diesen Sachen nennen. Aber einfach sagen "Nein das stimmt nicht" ....*wartet auf Argumente warum das nicht stimmt*.... ist sinnlos

Solche Beiträge immer, echt 0 Aussagekraft

achso und zur WoW-Geschichte, am Anfang kam so ein "tolles" Intro, ich bin die letzte Rettung für die Menschheit, Held hier und da usw. ... dann hab ich zig Bosse umgehauen, den großen bösen Illidan ein paar mal aufs Eis gelegt....aber 0 Bezug auf das Intro. Soll man sich das alles dazu dichten? Mit lvl 20-25 irgendwo hab ich es aufgegeben die Questgeschichten durchzulesen, waren einfach zu öde. Später hat Buffed ja mal die Geschichte von WoW in ein paar Artikeln zusammengefasst, da wurde die ganze Sache schon etwas klarer, aber wirklich interessant und spannend war sie nicht.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (11. Juli 2008)

Visssion schrieb:


> Also schlecht würde ich das spiel auch nicht nennen. Finde zwar, das es nicht an WoW und HDRO rankommt aber mal sehen was sich mit der zeit tut ich mein wow und hdro waren auch nicht von anfang an perfekt u nd haben jedem gefallen is halt teilweise auch ne geschmackssache




meine meinung, wenn du meinst, dass es schlecht is, dann isses halt so, aber man muss abwarten, was die noch so aus dem game machen, wartet ein jahr, dann kann man's besser beurteilen. 

Ich finde AoC net schlecht, nur isses net nach meinem geschmack


----------



## Twilight09 (11. Juli 2008)

funzl schrieb:


> als ob in WoW irgendeine Story spannend erzählt wird. Es ist ja nichtmal eine zusammenhängende Geschichte vorhanden. Das machen HDRO, Guild Wars und AoC auf jedenfall um Welten besser als WoW. Der Marktführer ist doch das beste Beispiel das Story in solchen spielen nicht dem entspricht was die Masse will. *Einfach nur Grinden und sich immer wiederholende Quests sind das was die Leute anspricht. Am besten Grindingzonen in die Welt integrieren wo die Mobs sekündlich respawnen.* Alle Spiele die bisher mehr auf Story gesetzt haben, sind weniger erfolgreich als WoW. Oder liest du dir etwa jeden Tag aufs neue die Tagesquests in WoW durch um der spannenden Story zu folgen?




Den über 5 Millionen Chinesen (nein ich meine nicht die Chinafarmer) die WoW spielen, käme das sicherlich recht. Die sind ja von ihren ganzen Asia-MMO´s Grinden gewohnt.


----------



## Kazaad (11. Juli 2008)

Ich finde langsam dieser Thread soll geschlossen werden.

Warum? Weil es ein ewiges Hin und Her ist.

*Entweder kann man mit der Baustelle AoC leben oder wartet bis die Baustelle fertig ist. Ich will AoC spielen weil es mir trotz der Fehler viel Spass macht. Jeder kann für sich entscheiden ob es sich lohnt dafür Geld auszugeben, und jeder muss für sich entscheiden ob das Spiel im jetzigen Zustand Spass macht!*

Diejenigen die hier posten und das Spiel nicht mal ansatzweise gespielt haben sollten sich meiner Meinung nach einer Beurteilung entziehen.


----------



## Rasvan (12. Juli 2008)

funzl schrieb:


> als ob in WoW irgendeine Story spannend erzählt wird. Es ist ja nichtmal eine zusammenhängende Geschichte vorhanden. Das machen HDRO, Guild Wars und AoC auf jedenfall um Welten besser als WoW. Der Marktführer ist doch das beste Beispiel das Story in solchen spielen nicht dem entspricht was die Masse will. Einfach nur Grinden und sich immer wiederholende Quests sind das was die Leute anspricht. Am besten Grindingzonen in die Welt integrieren wo die Mobs sekündlich respawnen. Alle Spiele die bisher mehr auf Story gesetzt haben, sind weniger erfolgreich als WoW. Oder liest du dir etwa jeden Tag aufs neue die Tagesquests in WoW durch um der spannenden Story zu folgen?




Also , tut mir leid, wenn ich mich hier noch mal einklinken muss, aber wenn ich so einen Bullshit lese, kann ich nicht anders. Meines Wissens ist WorldofWarcraft das einzigste Rollenspiel mit einer derart detailierten und aufeinander aufbauenden Geschichte, wie sie im Ansatz nur von Lotro (hier is die Story durch die Bücher allerdings in sich abgeschlossen) erreicht wird.

Warcraft 1, 2 3, WoW, BC etc sind durch umfangreiche Bücher untermauert. Nehmen wir "Im Strom der Dunkelheit" von Aaron Rosenberg, "Aufstieg der Horde" von Christi Golden und "Teufelskreis von Keith Decandido. Dies ist ein Rollenspiel. Und mit diesen Büchern, mal abseits des Pixelgeflimmers auf dem Bildschirm, kann man sich hervorragend in die Geschichte einlesen, um sich dann mit seinem Char einleben zu können. 

Aber Klienten wie Du sind wahrscheinlich die Masse der Spieler, die immernoch glauben, sich über lila eingefärbte Pixel profilieren zu können. Der eigentliche Sinn solcher Spiele geht doch den Meisten hier ab. Im RPG haucht man seinem Char Leben ein, man versetzt sich hinein in die Geschichte. Mit euren Epix könnt ihr ja mal versuchen, euch zu profilieren. Macht einen screenshot und zeigt dem eurem Bäcker. Der gibt euch dafür kein Brot.

Einleben kann ich mich nicht, wenn ich der Sprache nicht hundertprozent mächtig bin. Ich bin deutschsprachig, hab einen deutschen Klienten gekauft und erwarte Übersetzung in Deutsch. Ansonsten ist das Spiel tatsächlich in Sachen RPG "mangelhaft" Da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren. 

Ob man AoC nun gut oder schlecht findet, is jedem seine Sache und jeder soll selbst schauen. Aber der Post in Sachen WoW und zusammenhängender Story war hier bisher der grösste Mist, den ich je lesen musste. Kommt eben davon, wenn die Masse der Spieler denken, hier gehts nur ums "Grinden", Epixxe farmen und sonsten geistfreien Kram. Solche Spieler verderben die MMORPGs erst durch ihr Verhalten. Eigentlich dürften socl Genres nur Rollenspieler ansprechen und die Möglichkeit der Betätigung für Grinder, Farmer und Roxxors müsste eingeschränkt werden. Damit erreicht man im leben nämlich nix und den Rollenspielern an sich wird der Spass genommen. Siehe RP-Server in WoW, HDRO und AoC. Grad in AoC hab ich selten mal den Versuch von RP gesehen, dafür jede Menge LvL-Rusher.

Besser, einige steigen auf weniger komplexe Spiele um. Ohne zusammenhängende Storylines. Werden eh nich kapiert. Und ich bezweifel, dass sich auch nur 3% des Spielrklientels, das sich hier offenbart, jemals das Buch von Conan zu Gemüte führen werden . Reicht,den Film zu kennen, gelle? Is klar.........


----------



## Donmo (12. Juli 2008)

Rasvan schrieb:


> Also , tut mir leid, wenn ich mich hier noch mal einklinken muss, aber wenn ich so einen Bullshit lese, kann ich nicht anders. Meines Wissens ist WorldofWarcraft das einzigste Rollenspiel mit einer derart detailierten und aufeinander aufbauenden Geschichte, wie sie im Ansatz nur von Lotro (hier is die Story durch die Bücher allerdings in sich abgeschlossen) erreicht wird.


Hast du Herr der Ringe gelesen? Weißt du wieviel Zusatzmaterial es zu Mittelerde gibt? Es gibt mehrere Bücher, in denen Tolkien die Welt bis ins kleinste Detail beschreibt. Die Hintergründe zu HDRO sind um einiges umfangreicher wie die von jedem anderen (mir bekannten) MMO.
Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich mag die Story von Warcraft (habe selber Warcraft und WoW gespielt), aber mit Herr der Ringe kann sie sich nicht messen.


----------



## Rasvan (12. Juli 2008)

Donmo schrieb:


> Hast du Herr der Ringe gelesen? Weißt du wieviel Zusatzmaterial es zu Mittelerde gibt? Es gibt mehrere Bücher, in denen Tolkien die Welt bis ins kleinste Detail beschreibt. Die Hintergründe zu HDRO sind um einiges umfangreicher wie die von jedem anderen (mir bekannten) MMO.
> Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich mag die Story von Warcraft (habe selber Warcraft und WoW gespielt), aber mit Herr der Ringe kann sie sich nicht messen.



 Zusatzbücher hab ich keine vom Herr der Ringe, nur die Buchreiheselbst, wohl wahr, mir gings auch nicht darum die Geschichte von Herr der Ringe zu entwerten, bin selbst grosser Fan, mir gings um die Einbindung der Story ins Spiel. Da liegt für mich persönlich WoW vor HDRO. Is aber Geschmackssache. Ich les halt mehr als ich spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donmo (12. Juli 2008)

Rasvan schrieb:


> Zusatzbücher hab ich keine vom Herr der Ringe, nur die Buchreiheselbst, wohl wahr, mir gings auch nicht darum die Geschichte von Herr der Ringe zu entwerten, bin selbst grosser Fan, mir gings um die Einbindung der Story ins Spiel. Da liegt für mich persönlich WoW vor HDRO. Is aber Geschmackssache. Ich les halt mehr als ich spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Okay, dann habe ich das falsch verstanden. Ich hab HDRO nicht gespielt und kann demnach nicht beurteilen, wie die Story ins Spiel eingebunden wurde. Das Blizzard das bei WoW hinbekommen hat steht außer Frage. Das einzige was wirklich nervt ist, dass sie die großen Figuren in der Story als mickrige Instanzbosse verheizen. Aber das ist ja nicht das Thema hier.

PS: Wieder einen Post näher am Barbarenkostüm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## celion (12. Juli 2008)

Twilight09 schrieb:


> Liest du dir die Patch notes durch? Ich glaube kaum, erst mit dem Patch vom 10. Juli haben sie mehrere verbuggte Quest gefixt.
> 
> Man kann net alles auf einmal Patchen, da macht man mehr kaputt anstatt ganz.
> 
> erstmal sind die Quests dran, dann das Klassenbalancing und danach PvP + Raid, denk ich mal



1.ja

2. es gab ne Beta ( bei AoC gibt es sie noch immer)

3. und genau deshalb ist die hälfte der Quests immer noch in denglisch

worüber sich am meisten beschwert wird, da wird am wenigsten gemacht


----------



## Twilight09 (13. Juli 2008)

celion schrieb:


> 1.ja
> 
> 2. es gab ne Beta ( bei AoC gibt es sie noch immer)
> 
> ...




1. Dann müsstest du auch wissen, dass sich ganz schön was tut

2. In wie fern bezieht sich das auf meine Aussage? 

3. Wurde teilweiße auch schon nachgebessert, steht irgendwo auf der Verpackung "komplett in Deutsch" ? auf meiner find ich zumindest nix

4. Spielst du AoC?


----------



## Razyl (13. Juli 2008)

Ist man es denn anders von EA gewohnt? Mal sehen wann die erste Erweiterung kommt xD ich schätze mal so in 1-2 Jahren und dann immer jedes Jahr ein neues, die man natürlich teuer verkauft!
EA ist halt so Firma , die sieht wenn ein spiel gut läuft: FORTSETZUNG HER! und das geht immer so weiter bis es keiner mehr käuft.
Ubi Soft wird auch langsam so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## celion (13. Juli 2008)

Twilight09 schrieb:


> 4. Spielst du AoC?



Um Gotteswillen.... NEIN

habs auf lvl 70 oder so gebracht (weiß nicht mehr genau) und hab mitlerweile damit aufgehört mein Geld aus dem Fenster zu werfen.

"komplett auf Deutsch" ist das mindeste was ich erwarte wenn ich schon dafür bezahle


----------



## Protek (14. Juli 2008)

Das Spiel sollte man nicht mit WoW vergleichen, sondern mit Hellgate London- rein von der Motivationsdauer der Spieler


----------



## Equilibrio (14. Juli 2008)

Protek schrieb:


> Das Spiel sollte man nicht mit WoW vergleichen, sondern mit Hellgate London- rein von der Motivationsdauer der Spieler



Kinder ... Man kann keine MMOs so richtig vergleichen , wenn ihr das tut , unterstützt ihr nur eine seite , weil ihr das spiel schlecht machen wollt . Wenn ihr Kritik äußert zum spiel , dann bitte ohne es mit WoW  oder desgleichen zu vergleichen .  Das ist einfach nur arm . Und es mit HG:L zu vergleichen ...OMG geht es nun noch beknakkter ? Ich gehe nicht davon aus das du HG:L gezokkt hast.


----------



## La Saint (14. Juli 2008)

Equilibrio schrieb:


> Kinder ... Man kann keine MMOs so richtig vergleichen ...


Das versteh jetzt einer. Du rüttelst an den Grundfesten der freien Marktwirtschaft. Der Vergleich ist das einzige Instrument, das den Verbraucher davor schützt permanent über den Tisch gezogen zu werden. Und auch dann gelingt es noch oft genug. Über das jüngste Beispiel reden wir ja gerade hier in dem Forum.
Selbstverständlich muß sich AoC dem Vergleich stellen. Mit WoW zum Beispiel. Und wenn es diesem Vergleich nicht standhält, dann weg damit.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Abrox (14. Juli 2008)

La Saint ich denke mal das man bei Equilibrio auch etwas zwischen den Zeilen lesen muss. 

Sicherlich kann man WoW mit AoC vergleichen, aber auch nur da wo es Parallelen gibt. Grafik und Kampfsystem gehören definitiv nicht zu den Sachen die man vergleichen kann. Das Crafting System wiederum doch.

Es gibt mindestens so viele Stimmen die Pro WoW Contra AoC wie es sie umgekehrt gibt. Bugs sind immer völlig normal. Es gibt ja nicht nur einen Entwickler bei Funcom, genausowenig wie es nur einen bei WoW gibt. In der Startphase gibt es immer mehr Bugs als es in der späteren Zeit gibt. Diese werden auch immer weniger. Wenn viele Leute am Code rumspielen können fehler in den variablen auftauchen die weder Programierer A, Programmierer B noch Programmierer C beachtet haben. Bei WoW kann es auch vorkommen das wenn was geändert wird gleich ein dicken Fehler an einer anderen Stelle entsteht. Das wird am Anfang eines Spiels oft passieren, je älter es wird seltener.

Damit sind Argumente wie "Das dürfte heute garnichtmehr vorkommen" schonmal so unangebracht wie den Teufel in einer Kirche anzubeten.


----------



## La Saint (15. Juli 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> Damit sind Argumente wie "Das dürfte heute garnichtmehr vorkommen" schonmal so unangebracht wie den Teufel in einer Kirche anzubeten.


Das kann ich nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen. Selbstverständlich kommen Bugs bei der Softwareentwicklung vor. Das war schon immer so. Aber weil das so ist, gibt es eine Menge anerkannter Verfahren, um diese Fehler zu finden, zu reparieren oder sie zu vermeiden. So wie es aussieht, kennt Funcom diese Verfahren nicht. Oder, was ich eher vermute, ignoriert sie mutwillig um durch Kostenminimierung den Markt "abzuschöpfen".

Ich habe gerade mal quer durch die Herstellerforen gelesen. Es ist erschreckend, was da abgeht. Jetzt werden schon Threads gelöscht, die Auszüge aus der Fehlerlogdatei des Clients enthalten. Weil diese Logs irrelevant seien. Das ist Beschönigungspolitik/Kundenverdummung auf Tortage-Niveau. Man muss es wohl auch bitter notwendig haben, denn so wie es aussieht, werden mit jedem behobenen Bug 2 neue eingebaut. Funcom scheint mit dem Rücken an der Wand zu stehen und gerade mal in der Lage zu sein, den Status quo aufrecht erhalten zu können. Anders ist  dieser Dilettantismus nicht zu erklären.

Was ich wirklich interessant finde ist die Tatsache, das solche Firmen wie Funcom auch noch durch die Medien gedeckt werden. Entweder durch ihre Berichterstattung oder durch Moderation (Euphemismus für Zensur) in ihren Foren. Hier zum Beispiel wird der Fanboy-Thread _AoC nicht zum teufel schicken_ verhalten gepushed, der Kontra-Thread _AoC zum Teufel schicken_ jedoch nach kürzester Zeit geschlossen. Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Roy1971 (15. Juli 2008)

Hier mal eine kleiner Link..... 

http://www.mmorpg-planet.de/p_age-of-conan...of_Conan/5.html

Finde ich zumindest sehr objektiv und passend.....


----------



## La Saint (15. Juli 2008)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Hier mal eine kleiner Link.....
> 
> http://www.mmorpg-planet.de/p_age-of-conan...of_Conan/5.html
> 
> Finde ich zumindest sehr objektiv und passend.....



Mmh?

Da hätte ich auch etwas sehr objektives und passendes. Man muss dafür englisch können.

http://www.yougamers.com/reviews/19142_age...ventures-page8/

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Jinntao (15. Juli 2008)

Beide Testberichte zeigen schön die kontroversen Meinungen, die hier im Forum auch immer wieder aufeinander prallen. Ich hab schon recht viel vom Spiel gesehen und würde mich dem ersten Testbericht anschlißen (mmorpg-planet), La Saint wahrscheinlich dem von yougamers.. Wird Zeit dass jeder das Spiel selbst testen kann und die Diskussion hier aufhört. Ein allgemeingültiges Urteil kann man ja doch nicht fällen.


----------



## salvi (15. Juli 2008)

aoc erinnert mich an guild wars naja viel spaß an die spieler die sich als betatester benutzen lassen und noch dafür zahlen....


----------



## Sugandhalaya (15. Juli 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ist man es denn anders von EA gewohnt? Mal sehen wann die erste Erweiterung kommt xD ich schätze mal so in 1-2 Jahren und dann immer jedes Jahr ein neues, die man natürlich teuer verkauft!
> EA ist halt so Firma , die sieht wenn ein spiel gut läuft: FORTSETZUNG HER! und das geht immer so weiter bis es keiner mehr käuft.
> Ubi Soft wird auch langsam so
> 
> ...



Vielleicht hab' ich hier grad den Faden verloren, aber was hat AoC mit EA zu tun?

@salvi: Guild Wars und Release als Beta in einem Satz halte ich für sehr gewagt...sicher, dass du nicht Vanguard meinst?


----------



## etmundi (15. Juli 2008)

Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> @salvi: Guild Wars und Release als Beta in einem Satz halte ich für sehr gewagt...sicher, dass du nicht Vanguard meinst?



Namaste

Es war wohl AoC Beta gemeint, so versteh ich das jedenfalls.


----------



## Sugandhalaya (15. Juli 2008)

Naja, dann passt das zumindest teilweise...ich finde AoC auch irgendwie unfertiger als Vanguard zum release, aber ist halt irgendwie Ansichtssache. GW und AoC haben vom instanzierten Standpunkt her aus wohl irgendeine Gemeinsamkeit *schulterzuck*

Achje, war das mal wieder sinnfrei von mir *kicher*


----------



## _Autolycus_ (17. Juli 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Und auf Deine Frage zu Bugfreien Spielen: ALLE Konsolenspiele sind Bugfrei.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Komisch, wieso dann 2 Patches für GRID und welche für CoD4 auf Konsolen? 


btw: Wieso reden hier einige von EA? Bei mir steht EIDOS drauf... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tazmal (17. Juli 2008)

46 Seiten Flames die keinerlei kritik beinhalten, das ist genau das was jeder hasst an aoc, diese dauernde flames auf fanforen, offi foren usw.

Wenn ihr schon was sagt dann bleibt sachlich und behauptet nicht so ein mist.

AoC steht besser da als manch anderes spiel nach 8 WOCHEN.


----------



## La Saint (17. Juli 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> 46 Seiten Flames die keinerlei kritik beinhalten, das ist genau das was jeder hasst an aoc, diese dauernde flames auf fanforen, offi foren usw.


Könntest du Uns den Unterschied zwischen Flame und Kritik erklären? Wie sollen Wir sonst sicher stellen, dass Unsere Kritik nicht versehentlich zum Flame wird



> Wenn ihr schon was sagt dann bleibt sachlich und behauptet nicht so ein mist.


Da du Uns direkt ansprichst, welchen Mist haben Wir denn behauptet?



> AoC steht besser da als manch anderes spiel nach 8 WOCHEN.


Dürfen Wir darüber mit dir diskutieren. Nach Unserer Meinung steht AoC nach 8 Wochen sogar EINZIGARTIG da. 

Hinweis für die Nicht-Linguisten, hier wird nicht der Pluralis numeralis, sondern der Pluralis majestatis verwendet. ^^

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Sorzzara (17. Juli 2008)

La schrieb:


> Hi Boiz,
> 
> ich komme gerade zufällig hier vorbei und dachte mir, locker doch einfach mal die Stimmung ein wenig auf. Folgendes Gespräch ging mir gerade durch den Kopf:
> 
> ...




Made my Day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




An dieser Stelle bring ich jetzt aber mal einfach folgende Frage an...warum hat der Kunde die Säge dann gekauft?


----------



## Rashad (18. Juli 2008)

Also bei 30 gig installiertem Spiel kann es mit Sicherheit vorkommen das manche Sachen nciht so dolle laufen wie se sollten! Aber AOC ist mein Spiel und bleibt es vorerst.!
Die anderen können ja barbie&Kent in wow spielen!
sry..

Die Kiddies können ja barbie&Kent in WOW spielen.

Eine Frechheit sich dermaßen über das frische Game zu beklagen!

ISt doch kack egal ob wow damals bugfrei oder voller bugs war......AOC ist ein neues Mmoprg....und dazu noch ein sehr schönes Mmorpg!
Warhammer online sieht meiner Meinung nach total vermurkst aus..für das, das es ebenfalls neu sein wird. 

Ich rege mcih schon wieder viel zu sehr auf......überall die vollsponks die meinen die tun was gutes wenn sie Behauptungen aufstellen die rein dem eigenen Ego dienen!


----------



## Khem (18. Juli 2008)

wahrheit = true;

if aoc == geil && me == 'böse' {
   if wahrheit == true {

   change forum;
   play aoc;
  } else {


  dann gehörst wenigstens zu denen die sich nicht verarschen lassen;

}
}


----------



## Mc-Chaos (18. Juli 2008)

Dieser Tread hat schon nach der 1. Seite total verkackt. 90% der Sachen, die hier drin stehen, sind schlichtweg falsch oder total aus einer eigenen Meinung zusammen gebaut, die hauptsächlich aus der fanatischen "WOW ist das BESTE" Ecke stammen und daher objektiv überhaupt nicht bewertet werden sollten.

EIN TIPP FÜR ALLE, DIE SICH EIN BILD ÜBER AOC MACHEN WOLLEN:

Lest die offiziellen Foren, Testberichte (auch wenn einige zu früh rausgehauen wurden), Spielerfahrungen, schaut euch Sendungen und Trailer an und fragt Spieler, die HEUTE noch einen aktiven Account haben. Dann wisst Ihr genau, was mit diesem Spiel los ist, ohne einen cent bezahlt zu haben.

Ihr ganzen Noobs macht dieses Forum zu einem riesen Haufen Müll.


----------



## Zalhera (18. Juli 2008)

Mc-Chaos schrieb:


> Dieser Tread hat schon nach der 1. Seite total verkackt. 90% der Sachen, die hier drin stehen, sind schlichtweg falsch oder total aus einer eigenen Meinung zusammen gebaut, die hauptsächlich aus der fanatischen "WOW ist das BESTE" Ecke stammen und daher objektiv überhaupt nicht bewertet werden sollten.
> 
> EIN TIPP FÜR ALLE, DIE SICH EIN BILD ÜBER AOC MACHEN WOLLEN:
> 
> ...



/SIGN!

Das beste was man machen kann. Ich guck hier meist nur rein
wenn ich schlechte laune hab, denn was hier geschrieben wird
ist echt Witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## La Saint (18. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Made my Day
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dazu muß man wissen, das Bruno Brecher, 122 kg, 1.78 m, kein Gramm Fett und behaart bis unter die Achselhöhle, schon seit frühester Jugend Kettensägenfetischist ist.

Vor einem Jahr wurde er auf die "Alligator on Chains" aufmerksam, die den Marktführer "Wonder of Wood" ablösen sollte. Er verschlang jeden Hochglanzprospekt des Hersteller. laß die Previews in seiner Lieblingszeitschrift "Wald und Technik" und wartete auf die Berichte aus dem Holzfällercamp Northwood, die vorab einige Exemplare zum Testen erhalten hatten. Der Hersteller versprach neueste Technik und noch nie dagewesene Funktionen,  die Testredakteure waren begeistert. Nur aus dem Camp hörte man wenig. Die hatten angeblich so einen seltsamen Vertrag unterschrieben.

Und am Erstverkaufstag eilte Bruno in den Baumarkt, um sich einen mit Folie verschweißten Karton mit dem Objekt seiner Begierde zu sichern.

Der Rest ist bekannt.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Sorzzara (18. Juli 2008)

Du sagst:



Rashad schrieb:


> Eine Frechheit sich dermaßen über das frische Game zu beklagen!



Dann sagst du:



> Warhammer online sieht meiner Meinung nach total vermurkst aus..für das, das es ebenfalls neu sein wird.



Und am Schluss schiesst du dir gekonnt in den Fuss mit:



> Ich rege mcih schon wieder viel zu sehr auf......überall die vollsponks die meinen die tun was gutes wenn sie Behauptungen aufstellen die rein dem eigenen Ego dienen!




Danke für deine Sachkundige Meinung über das...ebenfalls noch nicht erschienene ... Warhammer Online. Aber ich verstehe dass es deinem Ego dient wenn du andere Spiele, von denen du offensichtlich NICHTS weisst mit Irrationalen Behauptungen runterputzt...die Erklärung hast du ja gleich selbst geliefert.

Übrigens...wenn ich deine geneigte Aufmerksamkeit hierauf richten dürfte:

http://www.ea.com/theater?mediaType=video&...080712123228449

Wenn so "vermurkste" Spiele aussehen, dann werde ich in Zukunft nur noch Murks zocken.


@ LaSaint, du solltest Satiren schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin fast unterm Tisch gelegen vor Lachen...Alligator on Chains und Wonder of Wood...einfach viel zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## La Saint (18. Juli 2008)

Mc-Chaos schrieb:


> Dieser Tread hat schon nach der 1. Seite total verkackt. 90% der Sachen, die hier drin stehen, sind schlichtweg falsch oder total aus einer eigenen Meinung zusammen gebaut, die hauptsächlich aus der fanatischen "WOW ist das BESTE" Ecke stammen und daher objektiv überhaupt nicht bewertet werden sollten.
> 
> EIN TIPP FÜR ALLE, DIE SICH EIN BILD ÜBER AOC MACHEN WOLLEN:
> 
> Lest die offiziellen Foren, Testberichte (auch wenn einige zu früh rausgehauen wurden), Spielerfahrungen, schaut euch Sendungen und Trailer an und fragt Spieler, die HEUTE noch einen aktiven Account haben. Dann wisst Ihr genau, was mit diesem Spiel los ist, ohne einen cent bezahlt zu haben.



Dazu vielleicht noch ein paar Informationen, die mein Vorposter vergessen hat zu erwähnen. Die offiziellen Foren waren während der Technical Beta, der Open Beta und auch nach dem Release für alle gesperrt, die keinen gültigen Account besaßen. Kein Aussenstehender hatte Einblick, kein Kunde konnte sich vorab informieren. Ein in der Geschichte der Online-Games bisher einmaliger Vorgang.

Zwei Wochen nach Release änderte Funcom seine Firmenpolitik. Die Foren wurden zwar zum Lesen freigegeben, man stellte aber eine externe Reinigungsfirma ein, die die Foren im Sinne des Herstellers sauber hält. Und die kehren mit einem eisernen Besen. Sobald in einem Thread zuviel Kritik auftaucht, wird dieser geschlossen oder gelöscht. Das betrifft besonders die Posts, in denen sachlich und fundiert argumentiert wird, denn die scheinen dem Betreiber wohl besonders gefährlich zu sein. Flames, insbesondere die der Fanboys, läßt man aber gern im Forum.

Beispielsweise wurde einer der längsten Threads, "Spielerschwundt", 1.436 Posts, 99.942 Hits geschlossen, nachdem verärgerte Spieler Auszüge aus der Fehlerlogdatei des Clients veröffentlichten. Der Thread existiert noch, nur die Posts mit den Fehlerlogs wurden gelöscht. Die seien nämlich irrelevant.

Unter einer objektiven Informationsquelle verstehe ich etwas anderes ^^



> Ihr ganzen Noobs macht dieses Forum zu einem riesen Haufen Müll.



Ja, ja, ist schon ok. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fanboy

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Mc-Chaos (18. Juli 2008)

La schrieb:


> Dazu vielleicht noch ein paar Informationen, die mein Vorposter vergessen hat zu erwähnen. Die offiziellen Foren waren während der Technical Beta, der Open Beta und auch nach dem Release für alle gesperrt, die keinen gültigen Account besaßen. Kein Aussenstehender hatte Einblick, kein Kunde konnte sich vorab informieren. Ein in der Geschichte der Online-Games bisher einmaliger Vorgang.
> 
> Zwei Wochen nach Release änderte Funcom seine Firmenpolitik. Die Foren wurden zwar zum Lesen freigegeben, man stellte aber eine externe Reinigungsfirma ein, die die Foren im Sinne des Herstellers sauber hält. Und die kehren mit einem eisernen Besen. Sobald in einem Thread zuviel Kritik auftaucht, wird dieser geschlossen oder gelöscht. Das betrifft besonders die Posts, in denen sachlich und fundiert argumentiert wird, denn die scheinen dem Betreiber wohl besonders gefährlich zu sein. Flames, insbesondere die der Fanboys, läßt man aber gern im Forum.
> 
> ...



Hallo Lasaint,
das offizielle Forum von Funcom war ein Beispiel von vielen Möglichkeiten, an objektive Meinungen zu gelangen. Daher ist es müßig, dass (vielleicht) schlechteste Beispiel zu picken und zu diskutieren. Ich kenne die oben geschilderte Vorgehensweise von Funcom nicht, deshalb von mir aus hierzu kein Kommentar. Sollte es so sein, geb ich Dir natürlich recht, ist das ebenso keine zuverlässige Info-Quelle.

Ich würde mich eher als krasses Gegenteil von "Fanboy" bezeichnen, da ich hier nicht überflüssige Behauptungen und hakende Vergleiche poste. Ich stelle weder AoC als besonders toll, oder WoW als besonders schlecht dar. Ich lasse mich lediglich über das Niveau des Treads aus. Ich kann ja auch nix dafür, dass sich Leute in anderen Games genauso verarschen lassen wie Funcom es vielleicht macht. Aber gerade Blizzard ist da keinen Deut besser. Nur die Methoden sind etwas cleverer. 

Also so what, NUTZT DIESES FORUM NICHT FÜR EINE OBJEKTIVE MEINUNG.


----------



## Jinntao (18. Juli 2008)

Ja, ist klar La Saint. Man kann sich auch alles so zurecht drehen, dass das Unternehmen das man nicht mag schlecht aussieht. Es gibt hunderte Threads in den offiziellen Foren, die im Grunde geschäftsschädigend sind und die man schliessen müsste, um nicht so mies auszusehen. Letzten Endes geschehen dort Schließung und/oder Löschen einzelner Posts auf Grundlage der Netiquette und Forumsregeln. Dazu gibts auch immer wieder offizielle Stellungsnahmen.

_Oh, sowohl Funcom, als auch wir sind Kritik zuträglich. Ebenso gilt auch die freie Meinung hier etwas, die man hier auch gerne vertreten darf.
Hier wiederum steht die Meinung aber keinesfalls über dem guten Umgangston, der nicht nur für uns, sondern für alle User und Leser gewahrt bleiben sollte.
Daran ändern dann auch Threads mit über 80 Seiten, wie der von Dir erwähnte nichts, in dem alles gesagt wurde und der zum Schluß nur noch als Nährboden für Dinge, die ich gerade oben ansprach diente. Hier greifen dann durchaus die Forenregeln vor der Meiungsäußerung.

Man kann also sehen, dass wir keineswegs beschneiden, sondern bestrebt sind, dieses Forum lesbar auch für Erwachsene zu gestalten._

Nesshalan - offizieller Mod


----------



## Sorzzara (18. Juli 2008)

Sorry Jinntao, aber diese Meinung teile ich nicht. Wenn jemand Kritik nicht verkraftet, dann soll er keine öffentlichen Foren aufmachen.

Das Löschen von Posts, insbesondere wenn deren Kritik berechtigt ist, ist in dieser Form bisher nur bei einem einzigen anderen Spiel vorgekommen, und das war Anarchy online, ebenfalls von Funcom. Wenn die Posts in einem unfreundlichen Ton gehalten sind, ist das erst recht kein Grund sie zu closen, sondern dann sollte der Hersteller sich einfach mal di Frage stellen, was zahlende Kunden dazu bringt solche Posts zu schreiben...denn unfreundlich wird man meist nicht ohne Grund.


Abgesehen davon, herrscht in den Posts diverser Fans des Spiels ebenfalls ein unmenschlicher Ton...wie erklärst du uns, warum diese nicht auch geclosed werden?


----------



## Jinntao (18. Juli 2008)

Nenn mir einen Thread, indem der Grundtenor "AoC rockt" ist. Es gibt einfach keinen solchen, deshalb gibts auch nichts zu closen. AoC-Spieler die hier in miesem Tonfall posten, tun das in den gleichen "AoC ist scheisse"-Threads, in dem auch alle AoC-Gegner posten. Und solche Kommentare werden ebenso gelöscht, wenn sie gemeldet werden, wie jede andere Meinung die gegen die Netiquette verstößt.


----------



## SirDamatadore (18. Juli 2008)

Mit AoC, Warhammer, HdRO und WoW werden bald 4 grosse mmo´s auf dem Markt sein. Da der Markt aber nicht Spieler am Fliessband produziert, wird eins auf der Strecke bleiben. Gut, das WoW die besten Chancen hat auf dem Markt zu bleiben sollte eigentlich fast jedem klar sein (die besten Chancen, nicht das es auch so sein wird!).
Und mit "auf der Strecke bleiben" meine ich nicht, das es verschwindet sondern, das es den 4ten Platz und somit nicht soviele zahlende Kunden hat und damit auch nicht so gross investieren kann wie es die beiden bzw drei anderen können. Diese Art von Spiele, leben von Millionen zahlenden Spielern und nicht von einer Hand Spieler die es gut finden.

Das jeder sein Spiel, was er gut findet verteidigt liegt doch auf der Hand (auch ich muss mich da an der Nase fassen) und im Grunde sehe ich da auch nichts schlechtes dran. 

Jedes der 4 Spiele hat schon sein Manko:

*WoW*, die Spieler sehnen sich nach was neuen. Ob das die Erweiterung bringen wird, wird sich zeigen.

*HdRO*, ist schon lange auf dem Markt und konnte sich bis jetzt noch nicht richtig durchsetzen.

*AoC*, hat einen nicht guten Start hingelegt. Es liegt an Funcom das zu ändern.

*Warhammer,* nach WoW hatte dies Game die besten Chancen aber mit der schlechten Nachricht letzte Woche haben auch die nicht den besten Start bekommen, wie es dann wirklich aussieht werden wir in ein paar Monaten sehen.


Also, worüber streiten wir?


----------



## Parat (18. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Mit AoC, Warhammer, HdRO und WoW werden bald 4 grosse mmo´s auf dem Markt sein.


Netter Text, aber es wird alle 4 geben, es werden weitere hinzukommen und da das gesamte Genre wenig Differenzierungsmöglichkeiten zulässt, werden wir einfach die Abwärtspirale sehen, die immer in Branchen ohne große Differenzierungsmöglichkeiten eintritt.

Der einzige Unterschied zu ner Branche wie "Standard-Stahl" ist, dass es seitens der Kunden viel emotionaler zugeht, was man auch hier sieht.

WoW wird sicherlich es immer geben, aber den Zug hat es schon längst verloren. Nachwehen eines Hypes und Blizzard ist in der tollen Position, sich als Erster eine ziemlich loyale Zielgruppe gesichert zu haben, von denen auch viele noch hunderte Euro für weitere Erweiterungen ausgeben werden .. aber auch WoW tritt ein in den Wettbewerb auf Basis dann viel schmalerer Margen.

Mit der Investitionskraft hat das kaum was zu tun. Die Betreiber aller 4 großen MMORPGs werden noch auskömmliche Margen haben, es lässt nur nach. Klar, man kann da vieles bisserl dämpfen mit ner Expansionspolitik, aber es lässt alles nach.

Einen vollkommen neuen Zweig der Entertainment-Industrie stellt es jedenfalls nicht dar. Die Branche insgesamt wächst zwar noch, aber nur noch durch Expansion ins Ausland.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (18. Juli 2008)

Ey nix gegen Gothic ja^^ beste spiele überhaupt auch wenn das 3 total verbugt ist
Aber zum Thema AoC gnaz erhlich langsam wirds langweilig wieviel wollen das noch schreiben???


----------



## La Saint (18. Juli 2008)

Jinntao schrieb:


> Ja, ist klar La Saint. Man kann sich auch alles so zurecht drehen, dass das Unternehmen das man nicht mag schlecht aussieht. Es gibt hunderte Threads in den offiziellen Foren, die im Grunde geschäftsschädigend sind und die man schliessen müsste, um nicht so mies auszusehen. Letzten Endes geschehen dort Schließung und/oder Löschen einzelner Posts auf Grundlage der Netiquette und Forumsregeln. Dazu gibts auch immer wieder offizielle Stellungsnahmen.
> 
> _Oh, sowohl Funcom, als auch wir sind Kritik zuträglich. Ebenso gilt auch die freie Meinung hier etwas, die man hier auch gerne vertreten darf.
> Hier wiederum steht die Meinung aber keinesfalls über dem guten Umgangston, der nicht nur für uns, sondern für alle User und Leser gewahrt bleiben sollte.
> ...



Schön, das du hier die Antwort des Reinigungsteams auf den Aufruhr postest, den die Sperrung der ganzen Kritikthreads verursacht hat. Da kann man sich selbst ein Bild von der Argumentationstaktik machen. Dir sagt doch der Begriff Propaganda etwas? Wenn ich in der Position von Waldgeist, Nesshalan oder der anderen Mods wäre, würde ich genau das gleiche schreiben. Lauter leere Worthülsen "...Nährboden für Dinge", "Umgangston". Alles Sachen, die man nach Lust und Laune interpretieren und verwenden kann.

Ein anderer von dir verwendeter Begriff ist da schon interessanter, nämlich der Begriff "geschäftsschädigend". Du bist ja nach eigener Aussage lange genug im Metier unterwegs um den Finger auf den relevanten Punkt legen zu können. Namlich auf die Kohle. Um nichts anderes geht es nämlich. Offizielle Herstellerforen sind bekanntermaßen kein Geschenk an die Community, sondern ein knallhartes Marketinginstrument. Und genauso setzt es Funcom auch ein. Der Eindruck, den ein potentieller Kunde im Forum bekommt, soll ein positiver sein. Da muß Kritik unter den Tisch gekehrt werden. 

Besonders pikant wird dieses nicht unübliche Verfahren aber dadurch, dass Funcom wie noch nie zuvor auf die Desinformtion und Verdummung seiner potentiellen Kunden hingearbeitet hat. Man hat gezielt so taktiert, das man ein mangelhaftes Produkt auf den Markt bringen konnte um zum Releasezeitpunkt abzusahnen. Das bei den zum Release verkaufen 700.000 Boxen höchstens ein Drittel zufriedener, oder zumindest hinhaltbarer, Kunden übrigbleiben, wird Kalkül gewesen sein. Von dem großen Rest hat man nur das Geld einsacken wollen. Eine Politik der verbrannten Erde, die in der Zukunft noch andere MMORPG-Releases beeinträchtigen wird. Aber Funcom wird sich gesagt haben, nach uns die Sinnflut.

Und an dieser Firmenpolitik halten sie fest. Man muß sich nur mal die aktuellen Äusserungen ihres Gaute anhören.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Jinntao (18. Juli 2008)

La schrieb:


> Ein anderer von dir verwendeter Begriff ist da schon interessanter, nämlich der Begriff "geschäftsschädigend". Du bist ja nach eigener Aussage lange genug im Metier unterwegs um den Finger auf den relevanten Punkt zu legen zu können. Namlich auf die Kohle. Um nichts anderes geht es nämlich. Offizielle Herstellerforen sind bekanntermaßen kein Geschenk an die Community, sondern ein knallhartes Marketinginstrument. Und genauso setzt es Funcom jetzt ein. Der Eindruck, den ein potentieller Kunde im Forum bekommt, soll ein positiver sein. Da muß Kritik unter den Tisch gekehrt werden.



Absolut richtig, Foren sind ein Marketinginstrument. Jetzt stell dir vor, du bist ein potentieller Kunde, der sich noch kein Urteil gemacht hat und nun ins offizielle Forum surft, um einen Eindruck über die aktuelle Situation zu gewinnen. Ließ dir 10 Minuten beliebe Threads durch. Hast du danach das Gefühl, dass das Spiel ungetrübten Spielspaß verspricht, oder dass tausende Leute eher frustriert sind?

Wenn Kritik - wie du sagst - unter den Tisch gekehrt wird, dann versagt das "Reinigungsteam" aber auf der ganzen Linie. Ohne vorgefertigte Meinung wäre ich als Interessent nach kurzer Lesezeit verschreckt. 



La schrieb:


> Besonders pikant wird dieses nicht unübliche Verfahren aber dadurch, dass Funcom wie noch nie zuvor auf die Desinformtion und Verdummung seiner Kunden hingearbeitet hat. Man hat gezielt so taktiert, das man ein mangelhaftes Produkt auf den Markt bringen konnte um zum Releasezeitpunkt abzusahnen. Das bei den zum Release verkaufen 700.000 Boxen höchstens ein Drittel zufriedener, oder zumindest hinhaltbarer, Kunden übrigbleiben, wird Kalkül gewesen sein. Von dem großen Rest hat man nur das Geld einsacken wollen. Eine Politik der verbrannten Erde, die in der Zukunft noch andere MMORPG-Release beeinträchtigen wird. Aber Funcom wird sich gesagt haben, nach uns die Sinnflut.
> 
> Und an dieser Firmenpolitik halten sie fest. Man muß sich nur mal die aktuellen Äusserungen ihres Gaute anhören.



Das die Informationspolitik vor Release mies war und auf Desinformation gebaut hat, mag sein und gibt natürlich einen faden Beigeschmack. Ich habe davon nichts mitbekommen und mir das Spiel unvoreingenommen gekauft. Ich bin damit absolut zufrieden. Der Thread hier heißt "Einfach schlecht", und das kann ich einfach überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, ich find AoC ziemlich cool und hatte lange nicht mehr so viel Spaß in einem MMO. 

Das du die Äusserungen von Gaute so anfeindest, kann ich ebenfalls nicht verstehen. Erstens ist es doch klar, dass eine Firma - ganz generell - ihre eigenen Produkte nicht verurteilt (wie gesagt generell, ich finde nicht dass es dazu bei AoC Anlaß gibt, zumindestens nicht so massiv wie es hier immer dargestellt wird). Zweitens finde ich die Kommunikation seit Release (seitdem ich sie mitbekomme) eigentlich angenehm. In den letzten Patchnotes werden nicht funktionierende Sachen angesprochen, es wird informiert wann es wie weitergeht, mit welcher Priorität.

Wie gesagt, ich habe diese "Was-wurde-versprochen, was-wurde-gehalten"-Sichtweise nicht. Ich verstehe auch, dass es frustrierend sein kann, wenn man die Ankündigungen kannte, ernst nah, sich daher das Spiel 
gekauft hat und dann alles anders ist. Aber im Kern ("Einfach schlecht") ist es für mich einfach nur ein gutes Spiel.


----------



## Sorzzara (18. Juli 2008)

Jinntao schrieb:


> Nenn mir einen Thread, indem der Grundtenor "AoC rockt" ist.



Wenn es keinen solchen Thread gibt wird das seinen Grund haben denke ich mal.


Und wie du schreibst benutzt Funcom das Forum als gezieltes Marketinginstrument...aber das Ursprüngliche Problem deiner, meiner, und LaSaints Diskussion war ja, dass es zur Zensur von Userinformationen Seitens FC kam und es massig Leute gibt, die dass nicht in Ordnung finden. Und genau das bestätigst du durch diese Aussage. Wenn nämlich Potentiellen Kunden die Möglichkeit genommen wird, negative Informationen über das Produkt zu sammeln, aber gleichzeitig jeder POSITIVE Kommentar durchgelassen wird, so ist dass kein Dienst am Kunden sondern Rosstäuscherei, und nichts anderes.

Der Tenor den ich aus den negativen Kommentaren in diesem Thread herauslese ist doch dieser: Ja, die Leute sind unzufrieden damit, dass das Spiel Mängel hat, es macht ihnen aber wenig bis nichts aus, weil diese nsch und nach behoben werden (zumindest ist das der Gedanke)...das ist alles würdig und recht, WoW hat um keinen Deut besser angefangen, und W.A.R wird in der Hinsicht auch keinen besseren Start hinlegen...dass ist nun mal bei JEDEM MMORPG so.

Aaaaaaber, das eigentliche, was hier vielen Leuten sauer aufstösst ist doch, dass Funcom nicht wie andere Entwicklerteams (und ja, Blizzard ist hier ein leuchtendes Beispiel, auch wenns einigen nicht gefällt) sich nicht hinstellt und sagt: "Jawohl, dass, das hier, und das auch noch haben wir falsch gemacht, wir entschuldigen uns ausdrücklich dafür *zurück in die Patchwerkstätte renn und eifrig weiterprogrammier*" SONDERN dass Probleme anfangs totgeschwiegen, und was noch schwerer wiegt, diverse Meldungen diesbezüglich aus dem Forum gelöscht wurden.


----------



## Donmo (19. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Wenn es keinen solchen Thread gibt wird das seinen Grund haben denke ich mal.


Das hat sogar einen ganz einfachen Grund: In den deutschen Foren gibt es 100mal mehr Leute, die sich über Kleinigkeiten aufregen. Ich hab bspw. einen Thread gefunden, in dem jemand gekündigt hat, weil der Nekromant generft wurde. Das sind genau dieselben Leute, die sich auch über kurze Highpings o.ä. auslassen. Am Anfang wurde auch viel gemeckert, weil die Patches nicht viel neues gebracht haben und die wichtigen Probleme ignoriert wurden. Der neuste Patch hat gezeigt, dass es auch anders geht. Fakt ist, dass am Anfang zu viel nicht rund genug lief und die verärgerten Kunden im Forum ihren Frust losgeworden sind. Im Moment sieht die Situation mMn um einiges besser aus.




Sorzzara schrieb:


> Aaaaaaber, das eigentliche, was hier vielen Leuten sauer aufstösst ist doch, dass Funcom nicht wie andere Entwicklerteams (und ja, Blizzard ist hier ein leuchtendes Beispiel, auch wenns einigen nicht gefällt) sich nicht hinstellt und sagt: "Jawohl, dass, das hier, und das auch noch haben wir falsch gemacht, wir entschuldigen uns ausdrücklich dafür *zurück in die Patchwerkstätte renn und eifrig weiterprogrammier*" SONDERN dass Probleme anfangs totgeschwiegen, und was noch schwerer wiegt, diverse Meldungen diesbezüglich aus dem Forum gelöscht wurden.


Das lässt Grund zu der Annahme, dass du Age of Conan weder gespielt noch dich umfassend informiert hast. Die Entwickler haben sich häufiger entschuldigt, weil manche Dinge zu spät eingebaut wurden o.ä. Bis auf den einen kostenlosen Tag hatten die Spieler bis jetzt aber leider noch nichts von diesen Entschuldigungen.

@La Saint: Übrigens lustig, dass du jeden, der nicht deiner Meinung ist, als Fanboy hinstellst. Was bist du dann? Hateboy? Trollboy?


----------



## Nachtmeistee (19. Juli 2008)

Pizza oder Popcorn? Was meint ihr...?


----------



## Pyrodimi (19. Juli 2008)

Nachtmeistee schrieb:


> Pizza oder Popcorn? Was meint ihr...?



Keine Kompromisse ich bestell mir jetzt ne Popcornpizza


----------



## dorg (19. Juli 2008)

mann mann mann, wer das spiel einfach nur schlecht findet dann hab ich nur einen tipp: DEINSTALLIERT ES UND DENKT NICHT MEHR DRÜBER NACH!!!

den einen gefällts, den anderen nicht. das ist geschmackssache leute. und wenn einer nur drüber nörgelt dann soll ers einfach lassen. warum es IHM nicht gefällt ist seine sache. ein anderer findets genial.

bsp: die quest leitung. ich find dieses tool super! ich bien kein power gamer, und wenn ich dann mal ein bis 2 stunden zeit habe will ich nicht die ganze zeit damit verbringen das fischerzeug in irgend einem see zu finden. mir gefällts, wems nicht gefällt: man kann es ausschalten!!!

bugs hat jedesprogramm, siehe windows

das spiel verkauft sich offenbar gut d.h. es ist gut! 
und wers anders sieht: siehe meine einleitung.

schöne kills noch im pvp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (19. Juli 2008)

@Vorposter: LoL, nur um das zu sagen was schon tausend andere Leute in diesem Thread gesagt haben, meldest du dich an? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (19. Juli 2008)

Donmo schrieb:


> Das hat sogar einen ganz einfachen Grund: In den deutschen Foren gibt es 100mal mehr Leute, die sich über Kleinigkeiten aufregen. Ich hab bspw. einen Thread gefunden, in dem jemand gekündigt hat, weil der Nekromant generft wurde. Das sind genau dieselben Leute, die sich auch über kurze Highpings o.ä. auslassen. Am Anfang wurde auch viel gemeckert, weil die Patches nicht viel neues gebracht haben und die wichtigen Probleme ignoriert wurden. Der neuste Patch hat gezeigt, dass es auch anders geht. Fakt ist, dass am Anfang zu viel nicht rund genug lief und die verärgerten Kunden im Forum ihren Frust losgeworden sind. Im Moment sieht die Situation mMn um einiges besser aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Stimmt, ich spiele AoC nicht, hab mich aber mal darüber in den öffentlichen Foren informieren wollen WEIL ich drüber nachgedacht habe es zu spielen( Quasi um die Zeit bis zum WAR Release zu überbrücken) Nach dem was ich aber hier und in den Öffentlichen Foren gelesen habe, hab ich mich entschlossen, dass ich Nerven spare wenn ich stattdessen WoW weiterzocke bis Mythic Released 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 UNd wenn man von Entschuldigungen nichts hat, dann sind es keine Entschuldigungen, dann nennt man sowas Augenauswischerei.


----------



## Pyrodimi (19. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich spiele AoC nicht, hab mich aber mal darüber in den öffentlichen Foren informieren wollen WEIL ich drüber nachgedacht habe es zu spielen( Quasi um die Zeit bis zum WAR Release zu überbrücken) Nach dem was ich aber hier und in den Öffentlichen Foren gelesen habe, hab ich mich entschlossen, dass ich Nerven spare wenn ich stattdessen WoW weiterzocke bis Mythic Released
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach und wer sagt dir das WAR keine Probleme haben wird? Wer sagt das in WAR neicht auch erst einigen nach dem relaise kommt? Wer kann dir garantieren das die WARServer stabil sind? und so weiter und so weiter....
Gewöhn dich schonmal daran denn auch die WAR Foren werden nicht besser aussehen als die von AOC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


WILLKOMMEN IN DER WELT DER MMORGPRELAISES!!!


----------



## Salute (19. Juli 2008)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> *Ach und wer sagt dir das WAR keine Probleme haben wird?* Wer sagt das in WAR neicht auch erst einigen nach dem relaise kommt? Wer kann dir garantieren das die WARServer stabil sind? und so weiter und so weiter....
> Gewöhn dich schonmal daran denn auch die WAR Foren werden nicht besser aussehen als die von AOC
> 
> 
> ...




Keiner und wenn WAR rauskommt und genauso gegen die Wand gefahren wird wie AoC, *dann* bist zu herzlich zum "flamen" willkommen. Solang es nicht der Fall ist, kann man viel spekulieren und AoC als negativ Beispiel nehmen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MfG


----------



## Norei (19. Juli 2008)

Donmo schrieb:


> Das hat sogar einen ganz einfachen Grund: In den deutschen Foren gibt es 100mal mehr Leute, die sich über Kleinigkeiten aufregen.


Komisch, in den HdRO-Foren gibt es seit Beginn immer wieder Threads, in denen Spieler schreiben, was ihnen gut gefällt, und die enden auch nicht in Flamewars sondern in breiter Zustimmung. Auch wenn die richtig heftigen Bugs vielleicht langsam verschwinden, wird nichts daran ändern, dass AoC außer S.x, Blut und Grafik nicht viel zu bieten hat. Auch wenn weibliche Charaktere irgendwann genauso viel Schaden machen wie männliche, werden viele in spätestens 3-4 Monaten feststellen, dass man mit 80 nicht viel machen kann. Ob dann das PvP-System fehlerfrei implementiert ist, werden wir dann sehen. Funcom steht aber momentan sehr unter Druck. Denn wenn im September bis November WAR, WotLK und das HdRO-Addon erscheinen, ist AoC nicht das neue, sondern das alte, bekannte. Und dann wird man sehen, ob die Qualität des Spiels groß genug ist, die Spieler langfristig zu halten. Ich behaupte, nach jetzigem Stand nein. Und wer was anderes behauptet, soll mir bitte verraten, was man momentan auf 80 machen kann, was auch drei Monate hintereinander Spaß macht.


----------



## Khem (19. Juli 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> Komisch, in den HdRO-Foren gibt es seit Beginn immer wieder Threads, in denen Spieler schreiben, was ihnen gut gefällt, und die enden auch nicht in Flamewars sondern in breiter Zustimmung. Auch wenn die richtig heftigen Bugs vielleicht langsam verschwinden, wird nichts daran ändern, dass AoC außer S.x, Blut und Grafik nicht viel zu bieten hat. Auch wenn weibliche Charaktere irgendwann genauso viel Schaden machen wie männliche, werden viele in spätestens 3-4 Monaten feststellen, dass man mit 80 nicht viel machen kann. Ob dann das PvP-System fehlerfrei implementiert ist, werden wir dann sehen. Funcom steht aber momentan sehr unter Druck. Denn wenn im September bis November WAR, WotLK und das HdRO-Addon erscheinen, ist AoC nicht das neue, sondern das alte, bekannte. Und dann wird man sehen, ob die Qualität des Spiels groß genug ist, die Spieler langfristig zu halten. Ich behaupte, nach jetzigem Stand nein. Und wer was anderes behauptet, soll mir bitte verraten, was man momentan auf 80 machen kann, was auch drei Monate hintereinander Spaß macht.



genau so ist die lage momentan - ich habe meinen aoc account dicht gemacht - ab lvl 20 geht das game von lvl zu lvl immer mehr in den keller..


----------



## Donmo (20. Juli 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> Und wer was anderes behauptet, soll mir bitte verraten, was man momentan auf 80 machen kann, was auch drei Monate hintereinander Spaß macht.


Bist du auf einem PVE oder einem PVP-Server? Auf einem PVP-Server ganz klar: Gildenkriege! Open PVP! Battlekeep ausbauen und halten/erobern!
Wenn du auf Asgard bist, ganz klar: Gildenkriege! Open PVP! Battlekeep ausbauen und halten/erobern! Roleplayevents starten! An eben jenen teilnehmen!
Auf PVE-Servern musst du wohl auf neuen Raidcontent warten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn da nichts neues kommt, wird Funcom auch einige Spieler verlieren. Abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Sorzzara (20. Juli 2008)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Ach und wer sagt dir das WAR keine Probleme haben wird? Wer sagt das in WAR neicht auch erst einigen nach dem relaise kommt? Wer kann dir garantieren das die WARServer stabil sind? und so weiter und so weiter....
> Gewöhn dich schonmal daran denn auch die WAR Foren werden nicht besser aussehen als die von AOC
> 
> 
> ...




Vielleicht leide ich ja an Alzheimer, oder brauch wirklich langsam ne Brille aber....hab ich irgendwo in meinem Post erwähnt, dass WAR diese Probleme NICHT haben wird?
Serverlags, Questbugs, Skills die nicht funktionieren, KI bugs, Spawnbugs, Dauer Disconnects, Grafikbugs, Hitboxbugs und das allseits beliebte "Hilfe Hilfe, ich bin aus der Welt gefallen!" wird WAR am Anfang haben, das brauch ich nicht vermuten, dass weiss ich, weil das in jedem MMORPG so ist...und bezugnehmend auf deine Vermutung, ich wüsste nicht wie ein Release aussieht...dass obige weiss ich, weil ich genau diese Dinge beim WoW Release live miterlebt habe.

War wirklich lustig, Erster GM Kontakt 30 Minuten nach Charerstellung, bin aus Northshire (Nordhain heissts heute) rausgelaufen, durch einen Baum, der keine Hitbox hatte durchgelaufen, und aus der Welt gefallen =)


btw. Ich räume WAR einen Vertrauensvorsprung ein....dazu braucht man kein Fan sein, sondern nur die Geschichte von DAoC mit der von A.O. vergleichen.


----------



## Immondys (20. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich spiele AoC nicht, hab mich aber mal darüber in den öffentlichen Foren informieren wollen WEIL ich drüber nachgedacht habe es zu spielen( Quasi um die Zeit bis zum WAR Release zu überbrücken) Nach dem was ich aber hier und in den Öffentlichen Foren gelesen habe, hab ich mich entschlossen, dass ich Nerven spare wenn ich stattdessen WoW weiterzocke bis Mythic Released
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nun, nach den letzten Streich(el)einheiten scheint WAR einen ähnlichen Kurs zu nehmen wie Funcom. Die einzige Firma, die bei uns schon Pre Order Packs verkaufte und mit den Werbemaßnahmen zum Veröffentlichungs Event herumzieht ist jene, die derzeit am meisten Abonenten hat. Zu WAR gibts derzeit leider noch keinen Veröffentlichungstermin, aber wir hoffen ja auf baldige Enthüllung.


----------



## Donmo (23. Juli 2008)

/push

Ich will den Barbar. Wenn ihr euch schon streiten müsst, dann tut das hier!

Mir macht AoC mehr Spaß wie WoW! 

Jetzt fangt an zu flamen, wir müssen die 50 vollbekommen.


----------



## Nibelunge (23. Juli 2008)

Flame!

Mir macht das Spiel auch Spass... nun ja... für mich muss eh nur ein Spiel aus Titten und Gemetzel bestehen... eine Story macht es um so besser ^^ Ich habe verdammt lang WoW gespielt... vom Release an... aber Aoc hat etwas, was WoW nicht hat und zwar Quests, die den RP-Spinner in mir wecken. Alles erinnert mich an die Conan-Geschichten und das bindet mich immer wieder an die Geschichte des Spiels, das hatte ich bei WoW teilweise auch, aber dort hat es mich irgendwann genervt, dass man die Helden aus WC 3 nacheinander raiden konnte. Zugegeben, Aoc ist nicht etwas für Spieler, die gern 7/24 Geschichten zerstören, aber trotzdem für Fans der Saga... ich bin so jemand... btw... ich spiel auch auf Asgard XD


----------



## Gnadelwarz (23. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> btw. Ich räume WAR einen Vertrauensvorsprung ein....dazu braucht man kein Fan sein, sondern nur die Geschichte von DAoC mit der von A.O. vergleichen.



Hast du DAoC von Anfang an gespielt? Zu anfangs gab es auch noch mehr als genug Fehler. Wie bei jedem spiel. Mal abgesehen davon das es bei DAoC nie wirklichen Ingame Support gab. Die Foren auf der GOA Start Seite wurden sehr schnell dicht gemacht. Ein Grund wurde meines Erachtens nie genannt. Wobei dies aber auch an Mythic Partner GOA lag. GMs hat man meist nur über leute erreicht die diese irgendwo her kannten. War immer toll wenn man gerade bei einem Boss saß und der mal wieder fehlerhaft war und man drauf hoffen musste das irgendwer einen GM kannte und dieser gerade irgendwo ereichbar war. Hat zwar meistens geklappt aber wenn nich war ein ganzer Raid mit 50-100 Leuten angeschmiert.

Und was Mythic dann mit den ganzen Addons angestellt hat und das balancing teils völlig zerstört hat (siehe NF/TOA)... Da graust es mir schon etwas. Ich kann nur hoffen das sie daraus gelernt haben. Anscheinend schon denn es ist ja gerade ein DAoC Origins in der mache, ein DAoC mit der neueren Grafik aber ohne alle Addons wie SI/TOA etc und ohne New Frontiers. Wenn Mythic/GOA klug ist vertreiben sie ein Kombinations Abo mit WAR und DAoC Origins zum normalen preis. Das wäre dann noch mehr Anreiz für mich als DAoC Spieler WAR mal an zugucken 

Wobei ich DAoC jetzt nich schlecht machen will, im Gegenteil ich habe dieses Spiel seit release gespielt und das für fast 3 Jahre. Ich wollte nur mal aufzeigen das auch Mythic Fehler gemacht hat genau wie alle anderen. Man kann nur hoffen das sie daraus gelernt haben.

So zurück zum Thema.
Ich spiele AoC, bin einigermaßen zufrieden. Auch wenn es für mich der ohne Aktiven Raid da steht etwas langweilig wird mit Level 80. Aber das dürfte sich ändern und so lang Twinke ich ein bisschen. Aber wenn FC nicht langsam mehr Endgame Content rein bringt werde ich mein Abo Temporär aussetzen und EVE weiter zocken 

ps:
Ach ja, wenn hier jetzt wirklich das geflame weiter geht ist hier schneller der laden zu als ihr /closed schreiben könnt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## La Saint (23. Juli 2008)

Meine neue Hoffnung ist *Aion*. Die Trailer sehen sehr vielversprechend aus, wobei die Grafik mindestens in der gleichen Liga mitspielt wie AoC. Aber sie benutzen als Engine nicht ein selbstgestricktes Uralt-Teil (AO), sondern "deutsche Wertarbeit", die Crytek-Engine. Das dürfte den Vorteil haben, das man seine Manpower in die Entwicklung des Spiels stecken kann und nicht mit der Programmierung einer Engine vergeudet. Und die Engine-Bugs dürften deutlich geringer ausfallen. 

Neue Ansätze sind zum Beispiel die Flugform für alle, Luftkämpfe und Wetterabhängigkeit (Wassermagier haben einen echten Vorteil wenn es regnet). Und sie wollen in den westlichen Markt. Das bedeutet, man muß nicht mit dem üblichen Asia-Grinder rechnen, sondern kann auch Quests und Endgame-Content erwarten.

Ich rechne nicht damit, das bei Release alles perfekt ist. Sollte es also verbugged und verlagged sein, dann werde ich das aber trotzdem ohne zu murren in Kauf nehmen. Denn bei NCsoft erwarte ich nicht diese bösartige Geschäftspolitik, die Funcom an den Tag gelegt hat. Es ist eine Sache, ein unrundes Spiel auf den Markt zu bringen, es ist eine andere Sache, dies mit voller Absicht und aus reiner Geldgier zu tun.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Des Teufels rechte Hand (23. Juli 2008)

Erstmal Pizza. Dann fang ich n Waldi an.


----------



## Gnadelwarz (23. Juli 2008)

Und Spam geht schon mal Garnich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So und nun guckt euch das hier mal nebenbei an : http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/vie...38-Age-of-Conan
Aber nich zu ernst nehmen! :>


----------



## Donmo (24. Juli 2008)

Das Video ist echt genial; die Stelle mit Solid Snake finde ich am geilsten. Und mit einer Sache hat er auf jeden Fall Recht: Warum muss ich der große Weltenretter sein? Gerade auf nem RP-Server verleitet das dazu, beim spielen die Story nicht mit einzubeziehen, denn ich bin eben nicht der Auserwählte, sondern ein Mitrapriester aus Poitain. Einer unter vielen. Aber das ist ja in anderen Spielen nicht anders. Man ist in MMOs eben das Mädchen für alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allein schon des Akzents wegen geil. Definitiv lustiger als solche Pfeifen wie Olnigg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakonis (24. Juli 2008)

> WILLKOMMEN IN DER WELT DER MMORGPRELAISES



willkommen in der Realität


----------



## Emokeksii (24. Juli 2008)

mich wunderts sowieso das der thread net nach der 20sichsten seite geclost wurde...


----------



## Emptybook (24. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> mich wunderts sowieso das der thread net nach der 20sichsten seite geclost wurde...




Alle wollen den Barbar sehen selbst die Mods 

gogo bald ist seite 50 geknackt 


btt: AoC ist im Moment schon einfach schlecht aber e entwickelt sich ja ;D


----------



## Emokeksii (24. Juli 2008)

Zwischen "schlecht" und noch nicht fertig entwickelt ist nen großer unterschied.^^


----------



## Emptybook (24. Juli 2008)

Hey (^^,)

Das Spiel ist ja Fertig , aber FC hatte wie man sieht entweder Druck bekommen von oben oder ihnen ist das Geld ausgegangen. 
Entschuldigt zwar nicht ein angeblich fertiges Spiel rauszubringen, aber es ist verständlich.

Die armen jungs tun doch schon ihr bestes , sind fleißig am rumschrauben und patchen, hoffen wir das es besser wird und sie ihre guten Vorsätze einhalten.

Nochmal : AoC ist im Moment schlecht hat aber das Potenzial  eine PvP Perle zu werden;D
Ich hab einen Assa auf 48 und nen eroberer auf 42 hochgespielt/// aber die letzten beide tage hatte ich echt kein Bock  zu spielen, k.A wieso.Kommt aber bestimmt wieder
Directx10 soll ja auch noch kommen
Mein acc läuft noch bis september *hoffe das sich bisdahin einiges getan hat 

Emokeksii flame mich damit wir zackig die 50 knacken




EDIT: Es hat sich schon stark verändert seit dem Realease  , das Spiel wird immer besser
Der TE gibt Bugs an ts ts ts viele wurden schon gefixed // Bugs sind nicht das Game
Ich finde die Berufe im Moment ziemlich miserabel


----------



## Emokeksii (24. Juli 2008)

Als ich es angespielt hab hats mir ein haufen spaß gemacht. Und dann kann man es wohl nicht schlecht nenen...eventuel fehlt die langzeit motivation aber dadurch ist ein spiel nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wow war am releas ja auch nicht arg besser und drotzdem würde keiner sagen das es schlecht war ^^


----------



## Emokeksii (24. Juli 2008)

^^ ach ja bis seite 50 dauerts noch ein wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (24. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Als ich es angespielt hab hats mir ein haufen spaß gemacht. Und dann kann man es wohl nicht schlecht nenen...eventuel fehlt die langzeit motivation aber dadurch ist ein spiel nicht schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ganz im gegenteil eher im vergleich dazu wie aoc lotro sah wow am anfang wie der größte müllhaufen schlichtweg aus die leute sinds nur nich mehr gewohnt und wollen einfach das alles perfekt sein muss was schlichtweg ergreifend nie machbar is


----------



## Egooz (24. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ganz im gegenteil eher im vergleich dazu wie aoc lotro sah wow am anfang wie der größte müllhaufen schlichtweg aus die leute sinds nur nich mehr gewohnt und wollen einfach das alles perfekt sein muss was schlichtweg ergreifend nie machbar is



So siehts aus, genau...


Wenn Funcom mir nen neuen PC spendiert würd ich AoC auch wieder spielen, auch wenn sich die Peformance seit der Beta ja zum Positiven verändert haben soll.

Go go Waldgeist, gib dir'n Ruck und mir nen PC  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tazmal (24. Juli 2008)

Nur ma so ne frage, aber warum hast du einen Account der bis September läuft wenn das spiel schlecht ist ?

Normal macht man dann nur ein Monatsabo!


----------



## Salute (24. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Als ich es angespielt hab hats mir ein haufen spaß gemacht. Und dann kann man es wohl nicht schlecht nenen...



Sehr interessant.. Na zum Glück haben wir Menschen einen individuellen Sinn für Geschmack.^^ Apropos sehen die AoC-Chars schon etwas idividueller aus, oder ist alles noch beim alten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EmJaY (24. Juli 2008)

Es kommen immer mehr Rüstungsskins ins Spiel und mitm Patch kommender Woche kommen eh neue Sets.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich hab nen 3 Monatsabo und bereue es bisher net.Es ist net alles Perfekt aber mir machts spaß.
Keepschlachten konnte ich eh nochnet bestreiten da meine Gilde baut auch erst am Wochenende ihr erstes T3 Gebäude inner PvE Stadt und es sind eh nochnet alle 80 bei uns.
Nur weil ein kleiner Teil von 24/7 Zockern undbedingt alles schnell machen wollte und sie dabei auf Bugs gestoßen sind bei den Schlachten und rumwhinen lass ich mir dochnet den Spielspaß nehmen.
Erinnert mich an WoW wo die Harcore Gilden rumgeheult haben wie Verbuggt die großen Inis sind nur weil sie diese als erstes gespielt haben.
Da kamen dann  so Sprüche von wegen "Wir sind Blizzards beta Tester blablabla" wem interessierts wen 98% der Spieler noch weit,weit,weit hinter ihnen Liegen.

Sicher passt mir auchnet alles in dem Spiel gerade die letztens CC Änderungen beim Waldläufer nerven mich arg aber ich Spiele net erst seit Gestern um zu Wissen das sich alles ändern kann/wird, mal schnell, mal langsam.Sollte mir AoC irgentwann mal kein Spaß mehr machen hör ich auf denn der >SPAß< ist für mich das wichtigste an einem >SPIEL< .

Z.Z. lassen sich viele von der schlechten Allg. Stimmung anstecken und auch in Meiner Gilde gab es deshalb Abgänge aber d.h. das man in dem Spiel garkein Spaß haben kann.


----------



## Fantersam (24. Juli 2008)

Ich finds erhlich gesagt Toll , Das Funcom versucht viele Leute zufriedenzustellen und immer wieder neue Items ( Rüstung usw... ) rausbringt ..
erst sollte ja ein Addon kommen , wurde aber wieder abgesagt denn es wäre sowieso totaler Quatsch


----------



## Khem (25. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Als ich es angespielt hab hats mir ein haufen spaß gemacht. Und dann kann man es wohl nicht schlecht nenen...eventuel fehlt die langzeit motivation aber dadurch ist ein spiel nicht schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also kommst du langsam auch zum verstand.. mimmimi ich kann mich noch an ganz andere töne erinnern.. aber da warst du vielleicht gerade noch in tortage.. und fang nicht an dich da jetzt rauszureden...


----------



## Evereve (25. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Zwischen "schlecht" und noch nicht fertig entwickelt ist nen großer unterschied.^^



Seh ich genauso. 
Wenn ich ein Spiel schlecht finde, dann gefällt mir die story, das Kampfsystem, das PVP System, die Quests usw nicht. 
Bugs sind technische Probleme und haben doch mit dem Inhalt nichts zu tun. 

Ich spiel AOC nun seit Release und mir gefällt es mit der Zeit immer besser. Man braucht halt gute Nerven um die ganzen technischen Probleme zu verkraften, aber wenn man die hat, klappts auch mit dem AOC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (25. Juli 2008)

hier am arbeitspc kann ich leider keine zitieren funktion anklicken muss so gehen^^

Zitat: also kommst du langsam auch zum verstand.. mimmimi ich kann mich noch an ganz andere töne erinnern.. aber da warst du vielleicht gerade noch in tortage.. und fang nicht an dich da jetzt rauszureden... 
Lass se halt denken was se will was soll se sich da rausreden sie hat ja nich gesagt das es plötzlich schlecht sondern momentan noch nich fertig is brauchst nich gleich wieder auf se losgehen....

Zitat:  ich genauso. 
Wenn ich ein Spiel schlecht finde, dann gefällt mir die story, das Kampfsystem, das PVP System, die Quests usw nicht. 
Bugs sind technische Probleme und haben doch mit dem Inhalt nichts zu tun. 

Ich spiel AOC nun seit Release und mir gefällt es mit der Zeit immer besser. Man braucht halt gute Nerven um die ganzen technischen Probleme zu verkraften, aber wenn man die hat, klappts auch mit dem AOC 

Bin ich deiner meinung kann man gut mit lotro vergleichen sah am anfang auch ziemlich genauso aus und wen man sichs jetz 1 jahr danach anschaut wundervoll gibt aoc nur n wenig zeit ich denk in nem halben bis ganzen jahr siehts auch besser aus


----------



## Makata (25. Juli 2008)

> Zwischen "schlecht" und noch nicht fertig entwickelt ist nen großer unterschied.



Ich würd es eher als große Verarsche bezeichnen.
Die Software Industrie und vorallem die Spiele Branche erlaubt sich in letzter Zeit einiges.
Leider gibt es immer wieder Leute die das gut heißen "Ist doch ok, ist ja noch nicht lange herausßn....".
Wenn du wo anderst eine halb fertige Arbeit ablieferst, bekommst nen Tritt in den Hintern und fliegst Hochkantig raus.
Da man dies dann als schlechte Arbeit bezeichnet, kann man das Spiel auch als Schlecht bezeichnen.


----------



## SirDamatadore (25. Juli 2008)

Makata schrieb:


> Ich würd es eher als große Verarsche bezeichnen.
> Die Software Industrie und vorallem die Spiele Branche erlaubt sich in letzter Zeit einiges.
> Leider gibt es immer wieder Leute die das gut heißen "Ist doch ok, ist ja noch nicht lange herausßn....".
> Wenn du wo anderst eine halb fertige Arbeit ablieferst, bekommst nen Tritt in den Hintern und fliegst Hochkantig raus.
> Da man dies dann als schlechte Arbeit bezeichnet, kann man das Spiel auch als Schlecht bezeichnen.



/ so ist es!

Aber:!
Buffed, hat auch sein Teil dazu beigetragen!
Sie haben nicht klar geschrieben was los ist, sondern haben es schön versteckt! So schrieben sie " _Die Aufgabe sind geschickt in der weitläufigen Welt verteilt und führen uns in die letzten Winkel der Zone_" Was wohl heissen soll, das man suchen muss iwe blöde! "_Überhaupt präsentiert sich AoC in den ersten Spielstunden von seiner Schokoladenseite"_. Was damit gemeint ist wissen wir jetzt auch alle, in den ersten Stunden oder Gebiet^^
Soviel zu Davied Bergmann, mich würde jetzt interessieren ob er immer noch in der Warteschlange der Server von AoC steht.

Oder in einem anderen Artikel schreibt buffed. "_Mit ambitioniertem Action Kampfsystem, *DirektX 10 Grafik* und einer gewissen barbarischen Ernsthaftigkeit_". Weiter unten und wirklich sehr klein schreibt Mick Schnelle, "_Ich mag jetzt schon die stimmungsvolle Grafik, die unter DirektX 10 noch eine klasse besser aussehen sollte_" Ein schön versteckter Hinweis, das noch kein DirektX 10 verfügbar ist.

Und , das ist nur ein Teil der mir aufgefallen ist.
Soviel zum Thema buffed!


----------



## Spittykovski (25. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> mich wunderts sowieso das der thread net nach der 20sichsten seite geclost wurde...



Überleg mal warum wohl. Weil n Tag später n neuer Thread dieser Art entstehen würde. Daher logischerweise einen Thread zum auskotzen beibehalten und hoffen das keiner nen neuen Kotzthread aufmacht, sondern hier rein schreibt.



SirDamatadore schrieb:


> / so ist es!
> 
> Aber:!
> Buffed, hat auch sein Teil dazu beigetragen!
> ...



Die Funcom Strategie ist sowieso genial! Was meinste wie weit man mit den Buddykeys spielen kann? Richtig, bestimmt nur Tortage. Deswegen ist Tortage super genial ausgereift und gestaltet, so dass diejenigen die ohne was von dem Game vorher gehört zu haben hellauf begeistert sein werden. Nach Tortage wird in der Vollversion dann der erste einbruch kommen, wenn dann eben nichtmehr alles so liebevoll gestaltet ist, aber zum Ködern hats seinen Zweck voll erfüllt.
Wirklich Respekt. Wie man Kunden ködert und maximalen Gewinn aus dem Game rausholt, hat Funcom wirklich drauf.


----------



## SirDamatadore (25. Juli 2008)

Ich hoffe, das sie dafür auch bald die Quittung bekommen. Aber auf der anderen Seite, haben sie bestimmt schon ihr Soll erfüllt und können die nächste Action in einem anderen Game starten.


----------



## Donmo (25. Juli 2008)

Wenn Funcom die Contentpatches und den PVP-Patch nicht bald rausbringt, werden sie ja sehen, was sie davon haben. Selbst der geduldigste Spieler hat irgendwann keine Lust mehr. Ich habe schon von vielen Leuten gehört, dass sie bald aufhören, wenn sich nichts an der Performance/Balance/Content ändert. Verständlich.
Ich gebe Funcom noch bis zum Anfang September Zeit, dann läuft meine Gametimecard aus und es wird sich zeigen, ob sich die Verlängerung lohnt.


----------



## Emptybook (25. Juli 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> Nur ma so ne frage, aber warum hast du einen Account der bis September läuft wenn das spiel schlecht ist ?
> 
> Normal macht man dann nur ein Monatsabo!




schon klar was du meinst6 aber ich hab mein Acc mit na pre oaid karte aktivier also 3 Monate laufzeit .


EDIT: Seite 50 Ich will den BARBAR sehen


----------



## Salute (25. Juli 2008)

Spittykovski schrieb:


> Die Funcom Strategie ist sowieso genial! Was meinste wie weit man mit den Buddykeys spielen kann? Richtig, bestimmt nur Tortage. Deswegen ist Tortage super genial ausgereift und gestaltet, so dass diejenigen die ohne was von dem Game vorher gehört zu haben hellauf begeistert sein werden. Nach Tortage wird in der Vollversion dann der erste einbruch kommen, wenn dann eben nichtmehr alles so liebevoll gestaltet ist, aber zum Ködern hats seinen Zweck voll erfüllt.
> Wirklich Respekt. Wie man Kunden ködert und maximalen Gewinn aus dem Game rausholt, hat Funcom wirklich drauf.




Und genau deswegen ist es eher eine Abzocke. Denn man könnte ja auch ein ausgereiftes Spiel rausbringen, welches Spieler und keine "sebstgeißelnde Fanboys" zufrieden stellen. Was mich denn noch immer wieder wundert, wie einfach manche doch zufrieden zu stellen sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emptybook (25. Juli 2008)

Spittykovski schrieb:


> Überleg mal warum wohl. Weil n Tag später n neuer Thread dieser Art entstehen würde. Daher logischerweise einen Thread zum auskotzen beibehalten und hoffen das keiner nen neuen Kotzthread aufmacht, sondern hier rein schreibt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Quatsch 
Man der Buddy key läuft meines wissen 7-10 tage und in der Zeit kommt sogar jemand der  nur 2 std am Tag spielt auf 30-40lvl+ 
und jeder wird sich eine eigene Meinung bilden können.
FC als abzockerfirma mit bösen Hintergedanken hinzustellen ts ts ts
Wie es scheint hast du keine Ahnung und das Spiel nichtmal gespielt und postest hier .


----------



## SirDamatadore (25. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> Quatsch
> Man der Buddy key läuft meines wissen 7-10 tage und in der Zeit kommt sogar jemand der  nur 2 std am Tag spielt auf 30-40lvl+
> und jeder wird sich eine eigene Meinung bilden können.
> FC als abzockerfirma mit bösen Hintergedanken hinzustellen ts ts ts
> Wie es scheint hast du keine Ahnung und das Spiel nichtmal gespielt und postest hier .



Wie bezeichnet man eine Firma, die das erste Gebiet sehr schön macht (für die Tester, die auch nur das testen durften) und bei den anderen eine Baustelle hinterlässt? 

Das ist ABZOCKE und wie sich ja auch schon herrausgestellt hat, nicht das erste mal von Funcom!


----------



## Sugandhalaya (25. Juli 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Und genau deswegen ist es eher eine Abzocke. Denn man könnte ja auch ein ausgereiftes Spiel rausbringen, welches Spieler und keine "sebstgeißelnde Fanboys" zufrieden stellen. Was mich denn noch immer wieder wundert, wie einfach manche doch zufrieden zu stellen sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genial, wie du alle über einen Kamm scherst und als dumm hinstellst. Das zeugt von Reife, einfach herrlich.

Achja...ich will den Barbaren sehen *wedel*


----------



## Spittykovski (25. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> Quatsch
> Man der Buddy key läuft meines wissen 7-10 tage und in der Zeit kommt sogar jemand der  nur 2 std am Tag spielt auf 30-40lvl+
> und jeder wird sich eine eigene Meinung bilden können.
> FC als abzockerfirma mit bösen Hintergedanken hinzustellen ts ts ts
> Wie es scheint hast du keine Ahnung und das Spiel nichtmal gespielt und postest hier .



Natürlich hab ich das game gespielt und ich wurde enttäuscht, sonst würd ich davon nicht reden. Und genauso wird es aber sein, würd ich n hunni drauf wetten. Bei WoW zB kann man mit dem test account auch nur bis auf lv 20 spielen. Von daher würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn nach Tortage schluss wäre.

Jedenfalls würd es beim tester nen Super eindruck hinterlassen, weil nunmal das Startgebiet super gestaltet ist. Und da ein testaccount wie eine Demo fungiert, wäre es mehr als normal wenn an nem bestimmten Punkt schluss ist.

PS: was hat das eigentlich mit dem seite 50 Barbar auf sich?


----------



## Salute (25. Juli 2008)

Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> Genial, wie du alle über einen Kamm scherst und als dumm hinstellst. Das zeugt von Reife, einfach herrlich.



Ach komm, so schlimm wie du es darstellen willst, es ganz bestimmt nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jinntao (25. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß auch nicht was so viele hier gegen die Gebiete nach Tortage haben.. Ich spiel gerade den vierten Charakter an und freue mich schon auf Khopshef und endlich raus aus Tortage zu sein.. Klar ist das erste Gebiet gut gemacht, aber ich finde viele Gebiete danach optisch & atmosphärisch dichter oder wenigstens gleichwertig..


----------



## Schimera (25. Juli 2008)

Hi, ich habe mir auch die teure, englische CE uncut Version extra aus östereich gekauft. Ich habe eine Waldläuferin auf stufe 49,5 gespielt... wobei man bei den letzten 3 Levels schon sagen muss hochgegrindet... Wenn man nicht alle quests macht muss man nämlich zusehen das man weiter kommt. Da stellt man dann einfach ein paar Villen hin. Diese Villen sind Solo instanzen, in denen die MObs immer das Level des spielers nehmen um Kill Erfahrung zu bekommen. Bei einem Spiel das 130 Euro gekostet hat und 15 weitere Euro monatlich einfach eine Frechheit fehlende spieleinhalte so beseitigen zu wollen. Das einzigste was gut ist ist die Grafik. Mein fazit daher auch:

20% verbuggte Innovation, 80% Schlecht bei anderen spielen "geklaut". Support: NOTE 6. Auktionshaussystem Note 6, Quests ab Stufe 40: Note 5. Und diese diese dummen ausreden von Funcom gehen nurnoch auf den sack. Bei noch keinem spiel habe ich es so bereut wie bei diesem, und ich spiele schon seit esd den Commodore +4 gab. Absolute Frechheit ein spiel so auf den Markt zu bringen.

(wer fehler findet kann sie behalten. ^^ ich vertrete selbstverständlich nur meine Meinung )


----------



## 2neuberliner (25. Juli 2008)

Ich spiele bzw. spielte es seit der Pre Order und bin nun endlich zu dem Schluss gekommen das AOC nichts für mich ist. 
Das es ein Flickenteppich ist wissen wir ja alle doch den genauen Grund für meine Entscheidung (jetzt werden alle gleich schreien) wieder zu WOW zurückzukehren liegt woanders. Ich weiß bloß nicht genau wo.  Zum einen hab ich irgendwie das Licht vermisst. Aoc ist mir ein wenig zu düster und verwaschen geworden. Klar dass die Balance nicht stimmt und das PvP System ganz fehlt wissen wir ja alle aber es ist noch mehr.......zum Beispiel die Bossitems: dieses Wow typische Daumendrücken vorm Kill fällt - die Items erscheinen irgendwie wertlos und das ist wie vieles andere an Age of Conan irgendwie misslungen. 

#h# gibt seinen Senf dazu


P.S. Ich habe das gute Gefühl bald von Warhammer aufgefangen zu werden ;.)


----------



## Fr3ak3r (25. Juli 2008)

Schimera schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe mir auch die teure, englische CE uncut Version extra aus östereich gekauft. Bei einem Spiel das 130 Euro gekostet hat und 15 weitere Euro monatlich einfach eine Frechheit fehlende spieleinhalte so beseitigen zu wollen.



Also ich hab für meine englische uncut CE inkl. versandkosten 86€ bezahlt, selbst jetzt noch kostet die engl. uncut CE bei z.b. okaysoft.de 90€, wurdest wohl übern tisch gezogen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

weiß auch garnicht was alle sagen nach tortage wirds schlecht, lediglich die Sprachausgabe fehlt, was eh die meisten einfach nur wegklicken, wenn man mal ehrlich ist.

bin jetzt 74 und habe immer noch meinen spaß, auch wenns jetzt etwas zeitintensiver ist, da man vieles nur noch mit einer gruppe bewältigen kann.


----------



## Emokeksii (25. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Wie bezeichnet man eine Firma, die das erste Gebiet sehr schön macht (für die Tester, die auch nur das testen durften) und bei den anderen eine Baustelle hinterlässt?
> 
> Das ist ABZOCKE und wie sich ja auch schon herrausgestellt hat, nicht das erste mal von Funcom!



hmm wo ist in wow seit 3 jagen Berg Hyjal ?..... Wieso war in wow alle gebiete am anfang auch nicht so wie sie jetzt sind? warum war wow am anfang allgemein eine einzigste baustelle?....hmm ist das abzocke?

Sorry aber denken ist wohl nicht so dein ding...Funcom hat gesagt sie wollen besonders am anfang eine story tiefe reinbringen....und das haben sie mit dem startgebiet auch gemacht. Das danach ist eine normale welt wie sie in jeden anderen mmorpg ist besonders kurz nach dem releas...

Das einzigste was beim stargbebiet ist das es um einiges stimmungsvoller und story tiefer ist als bei anderen mmorpgs....und warum du ihnen vorwirfst das sie sich besonders in den startgebieten mehr mühe geben als andere und danach normal weiter machen und das dann abzocke ist versteh ich nicht da muss wohl irgendwo nen aussetzer bei dir sein....

Wie gesagt andere spiele waren beim start mindestens so verbugt....

Warum übrigens nicht alles vertohnt wurde ist der grund das es den rahmen sprengen würde...oder hast du lust auf 6 instalations dvds nur wegen sprachausgabe die du dir für jede quest die du machen willst dann rein ziehen kannst? TuT mir leid aber dein denken versteh ich einfach nicht....


----------



## Teroon (25. Juli 2008)

Ich sehe da auch keinen Grund von Abzocke zu reden. Für die ca. 50€ die das Spiel kostet bekommt man genau so viel wie für manch andere offline RPG. Nämlich die Erfahrung in Tortage und die ist voll ausgereift  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dazu kommt, dass niemand die Leute zwingt das Abo zu verlängern, wenn Jemand das Spiel noch zu unausgereift ist legt man es eben für ein paar Monate auf Eis und kommt nach ein paar Monaten wieder zurück wenn die Bugs weg sind.

Ich persönlich mag AoC sehr gerne und es macht mir Spaß. Trotz Bugs und Problemen.


----------



## ZAM (25. Juli 2008)

Schimera schrieb:


> ...
> 
> (wer fehler findet kann sie behalten. ^^ ich vertrete selbstverständlich nur meine Meinung )




Eine Meinung, die auch Netiquetten-Konformer ausgedrückt werden kann. :-)


----------



## Emokeksii (26. Juli 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Eine Meinung, die auch Netiquetten-Konformer ausgedrückt werden kann. :-)



ZAAAAAAAAAMMMM XD


----------



## Idracab (26. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich mir das alles hier so durchlese, bin ich dafür eine Donnerkuppel zu bauen und die verschiedenen Meinungsgegner gegeneinader kämpfen zu lassen ! *Diese Idee is alleine meinem Kopf entsprungen, jeglicher Vergleich mit irgendwelchen Filmem o.ä. ist hinfällig*

Um aber beim Thema zu bleiben, irgendwie hat hier jeder ein bisschen Recht, ich mag AOC.......aber ich hab meine Acc gekündigt. Ich habe einen Assa auf Level 80 und langweile mich zu Tode...klar könnte ich die ganzen Zeit Equip grinden oder die nicht funktionierenden Raids machen^^ Hab ich aber keine Lust zu, also Acc gekündigt und in 1-2 Monaten wird n neuer Versuch gestartet.
Denn ich halte sehr viel von diesem Spiel unde HOFFE das es FC nicht versaubeutelt (geiles Wort) aber man sollte auch die rosa Brille abnehmen und sich klarmachen das AOC noch bei weitem nicht so ist wie es sein sollte und wir im Endeffekt nur als Finanzspritze herhalten.

Und wer mich nun *zitiert* schuldet mir 1 EUR ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gn8 zusammen


----------



## Xellvas (26. Juli 2008)

ohman.....dieses thema lebt ja immer noch...

naja es hat eh keinen sinn hier und überhaubt über das spiel zu diskutieren da immer 2 sachen raus kommen....aoc ist schlecht......aoc ist gut. Also mal erlich entweder spielt man es und es gefällt einem oder halt nicht ist geschmackssache und wenn die leute dafür zahlen ist es ihre entscheidung und nicht eure. 

auserdem ist aoc ne nette abwechslung vom eintönigen wow das (bei mir mindestens) aus raiden und farmen bestand (ja illidan hatten wir gelegt...)

Und um etwas klar zustellen wer aoc spielt und sagt ab lvl 40 wirds weniger mit den quest´s der hat das spiel nicht gezocked bzw. ist zu **** die quest´s zu finden das selbe gilt für lvl 50-80 (4max.lvl kann/muss man grinden) wenn man die augen auftmacht findet man die quest auch.

ps. aoc ist noch kein fertiges gam....*blablabla* ......wow war/ist perfekt....blabla......leuts ihr wiederholt euch....


----------



## Yaglan (26. Juli 2008)

Idracab schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das alles hier so durchlese, bin ich dafür eine Donnerkuppel zu bauen und die verschiedenen Meinungsgegner gegeneinader kämpfen zu lassen ! *Diese Idee is alleine meinem Kopf entsprungen, jeglicher Vergleich mit irgendwelchen Filmem o.ä. ist hinfällig*
> 
> Um aber beim Thema zu bleiben, irgendwie hat hier jeder ein bisschen Recht, ich mag AOC.......aber ich hab meine Acc gekündigt. Ich habe einen Assa auf Level 80 und langweile mich zu Tode...klar könnte ich die ganzen Zeit Equip grinden oder die nicht funktionierenden Raids machen^^ Hab ich aber keine Lust zu, also Acc gekündigt und in 1-2 Monaten wird n neuer Versuch gestartet.
> Denn ich halte sehr viel von diesem Spiel unde HOFFE das es FC nicht versaubeutelt (geiles Wort) aber man sollte auch die rosa Brille abnehmen und sich klarmachen das AOC noch bei weitem nicht so ist wie es sein sollte und wir im Endeffekt nur als Finanzspritze herhalten.
> ...




Donnerkuppel? *Mad Max* *Husthust*

Wenn es etwas geben würde was mir überhaupt nicht passt ist es das Waldgeist. Gesagt hat es sei alles wirklich alles Syncronisiert. Er hat in einen Video was gesagt weil teilweise nicht war ist. Das kurz vorm Release. Und ich rede nicht von sachen die noch nach gereicht werden. Oder ich habe nicht mehr alles in erinnerung. hehe......

Mir macht AoC spaß


----------



## Donmo (26. Juli 2008)

2neuberliner schrieb:


> Ich weiß bloß nicht genau wo.  Zum einen hab ich irgendwie das Licht vermisst. Aoc ist mir ein wenig zu düster und verwaschen geworden.


Ich weiß genau was du meinst. Daran musste ich mich nach WoW und GW auch erst gewöhnen. Da die Welt ja realistisch gehalten ist, dominieren die Braun- und Grüntöne. Hin und wieder gibt es noch Grau oder Ockergelb, aber irgendwie vermisst man zu Beginn die Farben. Das wird auch nicht besser dadurch, dass es Nachts wirklich Nacht ist und man die Hand nicht vor Augen sieht. Zum Glück ändert sich das etwas mit den späteren Gebieten, aber die Startgebiete sind wirklich farblich etwas eintönig. Vielleicht glauben auch deshalb so viele Leute, dass nach Tortage die Spielqualität absinkt (wobei da auch nur Hellsand wirklich bunt war). Ich war zumindest heilfroh, als ich im SOBS meinen knallroten Umhang bekommen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (26. Juli 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.



Sorry für Offtopic, aber ich muss jetzt mal was loswerden.....wie, um alles in der Welt, wie bitte kann ein Thread mit einem Eröffnungspost wie dem oben zitierten, 50 Seiten lang werden? o0

Entschuldigt alle mal ganz herzlich, aber das will mir nicht einleuchten.


Scheint ja brennend interessant zu sein das Thema, aber irgendwie lese ich nur Flames...also machts euch entweder Spass zu flamen, oder Flamern zu antworten, oder wie seh ich das?


----------



## Zalhera (26. Juli 2008)

Oh man 50 Seiten...

Um das mal mit den Vergleichen zu beenden.
Ihr könnt doch nicht Äpfel mit Birnen Vergleichen auch wenn es beides Obst ist
und vill vom gleichen Bauern kommt, das sind 2 verschiedene Sachen!
Jedes Spiel ist anders PUNKT!

CLOSED den Thread doch mal verdammt...


----------



## White-Frost (26. Juli 2008)

Zalhera schrieb:


> Oh man 50 Seiten...
> 
> Um das mal mit den Vergleichen zu beenden.
> Ihr könnt doch nicht Äpfel mit Birnen Vergleichen auch wenn es beides Obst ist
> ...


wen der geclosed wird wird ein anderer zum flamen aufgemacht
und zu deinem schönen bildlichen vergleich n apfel mag was anderes wie ne birne sein aber n samen waren se beide am anfang alle mal und um eine wunderbare überleitung zu schaffen bevor ihr weiter das spiel in grund und bodenstampft vergleicht die samen und nicht das obst^^ schaut euch an wie die mmorpgs die momentan erfolgreich sind waren als se rauskammen und vergleicht diesen z ustand mit aoc es ist recht unsinnige äpfel mit samen zu vergleichen


----------



## Cryogenics (26. Juli 2008)

Naja AOC verkürzt mir die Wartezeit auf WAR etwas. WAR wird mir dann die Wartezeit auf das nächste WoW Addon und HdRO Addon verkürzen und dann dürfte so langsam Guild Wars 2 erscheinen. Da Guild Wars schon eine gute Grafik hat und auch im PvP einiges bieten kann und bei GW2 vieles noch dazu kommen soll (World PvP), bin ich schon sehr gespannt darauf.

Im PvE Bereich sind WoW und HdRO und auch AOC sicher alle auf Ihre Weise gut gemacht aber im PvP suche ich seit nun einigen Jahren nach einen Spiel was an DAOC herankommt. Vielleicht schaffte es ja WAR wobei dort die Grafik wieder mit Ihrem Comic-Style nicht so ganz meinen Geschmack trifft. Zu Guild Wars 2 kann man noch nicht wirklich was sagen.


Aber mein wahrer Traum ist es das irgendwann DAOC 2 kommt denn zur Zeit ist für mich immernoch DAOC auch wenn es nun 7 Jahre alt ist allen anderen Games um PvP um Lichtjahre voraus.


----------



## Sorzzara (26. Juli 2008)

Moment, damit ich das richtig kapiert habe...du verkürzt dir mit WAR; dass nur etwa eineinhalb Monate vor WotLK rauskommt die Wartezeit auf WotLK?

Soll heissen, du kaufst dir als Vollversion um rund 45 Euro ein MMORPG, UND zahlst dafür mindestens einen Monate, um es dann 1,5 Monate zu spielen? 




Eine Frage...hast du zuviel Geld?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Zalhera schrieb:


> Oh man 50 Seiten...



Dank dir 51 Seiten .... GZ =)


----------



## Egooz (26. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Soll heissen, du kaufst dir als Vollversion um rund 45 Euro ein MMORPG, UND zahlst dafür mindestens einen Monate, um es dann 1,5 Monate zu spielen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das hab ich mich auch gefragt...ich kenn ja auch viele 2 MMORPGs spielen, aber WAR, Lotro und WoW irgendwie gleichzeitig (wenn auch mit Pausen) kaufen/ bezahlen/ spielen nur um irgendwann auf GW² umzusteigen ist schon hart. 

Need your Konto dude!


----------



## Immondys (26. Juli 2008)

Ein Bekannter von mir hat zwei WoW Accounts. Damit zieht er mit seinem 70er seine neuen chars nach oben. Wir können beim Thema zuviel Geld gerne auch mal über Multiboxing reden....

hihi


----------



## spectrumizer (26. Juli 2008)

Wie findet ihr eigentlich AoC so?


----------



## Immondys (26. Juli 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr eigentlich AoC so?



HäääääH??? read vorherige posts.


----------



## Sorzzara (27. Juli 2008)

Ich neige inzwischen zur Theorie, dass dieser Thread absichtlich nicht gecolsed wird, damit sich der Flame auf ein einziges Zielgebiet konzentriert, eine Art Flame - Endlager.


----------



## knusperzwieback (27. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Sorry für Offtopic, aber ich muss jetzt mal was loswerden.....wie, um alles in der Welt, wie bitte kann ein Thread mit einem Eröffnungspost wie dem oben zitierten, 50 Seiten lang werden? o0
> 
> Entschuldigt alle mal ganz herzlich, aber das will mir nicht einleuchten.
> 
> ...



Irgendwo müssen sich die Kinder doch austoben können. *g*

Da kommt das §$%§§ AoC doch genau richtig. ;-)

Solange die heilige Kuh (wow) nicht umgeschubst wird ist noch alles im Lot.

Ich versteh die Aufregung auch nicht. Hatte 2 Monate meinen Spaß und dann war die Luft raus... na und? Jetzt spiel ich EVE-Online und wenn das keinen Spaß mehr macht was anderes.
Möglich das es mich irgendwann wieder packt und ich weiter spiele. Ist doch schnuppe. Wir ham Sommer... also immer schön geschmeidig bleiben Leute. :-)


----------



## SirDamatadore (27. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ich neige inzwischen zur Theorie, dass dieser Thread absichtlich nicht gecolsed wird, damit sich der Flame auf ein einziges Zielgebiet konzentriert, eine Art Flame - Endlager.




Was hat das mit "_Flame Endlager_" zu tun? Diesem Thema verdanke ich, das ich mich ein bisserl genauer umgehört habe .. auch in anderen Foren. Aber Mensch die _kritisieren_, einfach als _Flamer_ wegstecken, das ist ein bisserl einfach.
Warscheinlich die einfachste Methode, auf _Kritik_ von anderen schreibt man einfach mal "_FLAME", "MIMIMI_" usw. 

Buffed an denen ich zur Zeit nichts gutes lasse, weil sie als Spiele-Informations-Quelle versagt haben, verdient sein Geld mit uns, wären schön blöd uns wegzuschliessen. Wobei ich aber auch fragen muss, *gibt es noch Druck-Medien, die den Publisher nicht den Arsch lecken*? Es sind schon die Aussagen, "Spielspass 93 von 100" oder "ein Interessantes Spiel mit viel Potenzial" wo man sich an den Kopf langen muss.

Ob ein Game was taugt oder nicht, das erfährt man nur, wenn man verschiedene Foren liest und *aus diesem Grund ist dieses Thema KEIN FLAME - ENDLAGER!*


----------



## WilliWinzig (27. Juli 2008)

Genau SirDamatadore !

Man könnte auch von "Zielgruppen orientiertem Journalismus" Reden.
WoW ist ab 12. Immerhin seit kruzem mit einem "Gewalt"  Rating, damit die
deutschen Behörden das Ding nicht ab 16 einstufen."zentraler Spielinhalt ist das Töten von Menschlichen Spielern"

Ich wollte mir aber AoC kaufen. Wg Threads wie diesem hier, habe ich das dann  gelassen.
ALLE ! "offizellen" Median haben in  diesem Zusammenhang, bezüglich einer unabhängigen Berichterstattung versagt.
JA, BUFFED AUCH !


----------



## Gnadelwarz (27. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Buffed an denen ich zur Zeit nichts gutes lasse, weil sie als Spiele-Informations-Quelle versagt haben, verdient sein Geld mit uns, wären schön blöd uns wegzuschliessen. Wobei ich aber auch fragen muss, *gibt es noch Druck-Medien, die den Publisher nicht den Arsch lecken*? Es sind schon die Aussagen, "Spielspass 93 von 100" oder "ein Interessantes Spiel mit viel Potenzial" wo man sich an den Kopf langen muss.
> 
> Ob ein Game was taugt oder nicht, das erfährt man nur, wenn man verschiedene Foren liest und *aus diesem Grund ist dieses Thema KEIN FLAME - ENDLAGER!*



Nun, ich Lese gerne mal berichte zu neue Spielen und auch Tests. Aber letztlich sind diese Tests nicht sehr aussage kräftig weil sie von ein paar Leuten gemacht werden die vielleicht einen anderen Geschmack haben als ich. Deshalb kann man wirklich nur auf eine Art herausfinden ob ein Spiel Taugt. Denn es gab genug spiele die von anderen Hochgelobt wurden, auch in Foren etc wo ich dachte: "Ok, was ist daran jetzt so Toll das alle durchdrehen?" Und wiederum gab es andere Spiele die von vielen als mies und schlecht dargestellt wurden die mir Persönlich aber Spaß gemacht haben. #
Was lernen wir daraus? Wer wirklich wissen will wie gut/schlecht ein Spiel wirklich ist der muss es sich Selbst angucken.

Denn letztlich sind die Tests in den Magazinen/auf den Seiten auch von Spielern geschrieben worden. Und da gibt es halt auch solche die ein Spiel Gut bewerten wo man selber wiederum 10punkte weniger gegeben hätte. Und wiederum ein anderer Tester gibt eben diese 10 Punkte weniger für das Spiel. Vielleicht wird es sogar von einem Tester in der Luft Zerrissen.

Da kann sich dann jeder seinen Test raus suchen und sich auf diesen Berufen wenn er in Foren das Diskutieren anfängt. Aber wer das Spiel selber nicht gespielt hat, hier aber ein Fass aufmacht und anfängt zu Kritisieren weil er von seinem Nachbarn gehört hat das dieser irgendwo auf geschnappt hat, das irgendwer in einem Forum geschrieben hat, das das Spiel total schlecht sei. Der sollte sich vielleicht lieber mal zurück halten mit seiner "Meinung" und sich das Spiel selber erst ein mal anschauen. Wenn er es dann auch Schlecht findet dann kann er hier seine Kritik fundiert äußern. Aber vielleicht passiert ja was ganz doofes.
Er merkt das ihm das Spiel Spaß macht. Verdammt aber auch...

Nun so viel zum Wort zum Sonntag. Ich geh nun Frühstücken.

Nun so viel zum Wort zum Sonntag. Ich geh nun Frühstücken.


----------



## Sorzzara (27. Juli 2008)

Mahlzeit Gnadelwarz ^^



Gnadelwarz schrieb:


> Was lernen wir daraus? Wer wirklich wissen will wie gut/schlecht ein Spiel wirklich ist der muss es sich Selbst angucken.



Und diesen Satz sollte man sich in Granit meisseln, und neben dem Rechner an die Wand hängen. Gamestar, PCGames oder ähnliche Zeitschriften geniesse ich seit einigen Jahren ohnehin nur mehr seeeeehr vorsichtig...mit der Massentauglichkeit bestimmter Genres haben sich diese Zeitschriften dem Kundengeschmack angepasst...gut bewertet wird nicht mehr nur was gut IST, sondern vor allem was die Masse gut findet.
Soll heissen, wenn die Gamestar/PCAction/PCGames ein Ernährungsmagazin wäre, würden sie uns BigMac SuperSize mit 6er ChickenNuggets extra als Krone der Ernährungsphilosophie verkaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damatore, ich bezeichne nicht jede Kritik zum Spiel als Flame...aber vieles was ich hier im Thread lese ist ohne Argumentation, so kam ich zu meiner Theorie...fühl dich nicht immer gleich auf den Schlips getreten, du argumentierst ja ordentlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyhron (27. Juli 2008)

Nein, 
AoC ist auf gar keinen Fall schlecht!!!
Es ist vielleicht noch nicht ganz ausgereift, jedoch ist das Spielprinzip richtig gut. Das Spielen an sich macht einen heiden Spaß und fesselt mich mehr als ein WoW.
Die Grafik ist einfach bombastisch, vorausgesetzt du hast einen High-End-PC. Den benötigst du nämlich, um AoC richtig zu genießen. 

MfG


----------



## PAksh (27. Juli 2008)

Meine Fresse wenn dir AoC nicht gefällt dann lass es halt sein und flame nicht herum es sei scheiße und wenn du schlau gewesen wärest dann  wüstest du das AoC auch erst so ungefähr mit WAR online  rausgommen sollte und deswegen hat der Puplisher druck auf das entwickler team gemacht folglich ist AoC nunmal nicht komplett gewesen als es erschien


----------



## Cryogenics (27. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Moment, damit ich das richtig kapiert habe...du verkürzt dir mit WAR; dass nur etwa eineinhalb Monate vor WotLK rauskommt die Wartezeit auf WotLK?
> 
> Soll heissen, du kaufst dir als Vollversion um rund 45 Euro ein MMORPG, UND zahlst dafür mindestens einen Monate, um es dann 1,5 Monate zu spielen?
> 
> ...




Zuviel Geld bestimmt nicht (leider). Da AOC mich nicht wirklich fesselt in seiner jetzigen Form werde ich wenn Ende September Warhammer Online erscheint mir dieses erst einmal gründlich ansehen das es ja von den DAOC Machern ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  AOC wird dann für lange Zeit vielleicht aber auch für immer auf Eis gelegt. Aber sicher werde ich die Entwicklung von AOC weiter verfolgen denn das Spiel kann sich bestimmt noch deutlich steigern vor allem im PvP Bereich. 

Je nachdem wie gut Warhammer wird und wie lange es mich fesselt wird der Kauf vom HdRO Addon auf sich warten lassen. Das WoW Addon muss ich sowieso für meinen Sohn holen und kann es mir deshalb beim Release gleich mal anschauen. HdRO Addon ist auch nur einmalige Ausgabe da man ja Lebenszeit-Account hat und somit keine weiteren Kosten anfallen.

Guild Wars 2 wird frühestens Ende 2009 erscheinen und ob es ein DAOC 2 irgendwann einmal geben wird steht auch noch in den Sternen.


----------



## SirDamatadore (27. Juli 2008)

PAksh schrieb:


> Meine Fresse wenn dir AoC nicht gefällt dann lass es halt sein und flame nicht herum es sei scheiße und wenn du schlau gewesen wärest dann  wüstest du das AoC auch erst so ungefähr mit WAR online  rausgommen sollte und deswegen hat der Puplisher druck auf das entwickler team gemacht folglich ist AoC nunmal nicht komplett gewesen als es erschien



Was glaubst du worüber wir hier schreiben? 

Lies dir erst mal alles durch, dann weisst du worum es geht.

@Sorzzara

auch wenn ich dich oben Zitiert habe, so meinte ich das auch sehr allgemein. Ich weiss das du sachlich bleibst und nicht beleidigst und das macht dich auch zu einem ordentlichen Gesprächspartner.


----------



## Sugandhalaya (27. Juli 2008)

Zalhera schrieb:


> CLOSED den Thread doch mal verdammt...



Schließen...das Wort heißt schließen! Und Gnadelwarz würd ich auch nochmal den ein oder anderen Blick in Nachschlagewerke über richtige Rechtschreibung empfehlen...ach nein, man passt sich ja der Community an ;-)


----------



## Keemaf (27. Juli 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.)
> ...


da muss ich dir recht geben obwohl ich finde sobald man das startgebiet verlässt wir es derart langweilig das auch den hut darauf geschmiessen habe und die items sind ein witz hatte mich wirklich auf ne alternative von blizz gefreut bin schwer entäuscht werde mir es in einem jahr wenns noch gibt noch mal angucken weil dann werden die ganzen geldgierigen  vertreiber woll zufrieden sein mit dem was eingenommen haben .


----------



## Gnadelwarz (27. Juli 2008)

Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> Schließen...das Wort heißt schließen! Und Gnadelwarz würd ich auch nochmal den ein oder anderen Blick in Nachschlagewerke über richtige Rechtschreibung empfehlen...ach nein, man passt sich ja der Community an ;-)


Nun ich stehe dazu das ich eine Legasthenie Veranlagung habe. Zwar nicht ganz so schlimm wie andere aber ich stehe mit der Rechtschreibung auf Kriegsfuß. Deshalb jage ich meine meisten Posts noch mal durch die Rechtschreibprüfung von Open Ofice auch auch diese ist nicht Perfekt. Vor allem groß und klein Schreibung kriege ich meistens nicht hin. Man kann es mir nachsehen oder sich über mich lustig machen. Mir ist es egal. Außerdem fallen die Fehler wohl auch deswegen auf weil ich im Gegensatz zu vielen 1-3zeilen Schreibern meistens längere und gehaltvollere Posts verfasse. Nun auch dieser Post wird sicher wieder Fehler haben. Behaltet sie einfach als ein Geschenk von mir.

Danke für ihre Aufmerksamkeit.

PS: Rechtschreibungs flamer röstet man am besten bei kleiner flamme über dem offenen Feuer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PAksh (28. Juli 2008)

Also ich muss sagen das AoC schon toll aussieht aber mich die bugs abschrecken 
dennoch werde ich es spiele so gegen herbst

 nur mal so aus neugier wieviel Gb wurden schon nachgepatcht ^^

denn ich muss sagen ist niemals schlau ein so großes spiel wie AoC unvolständig rauszubringen  ich hoffe das sie eine DVD nachreichen wo die patches drauf sind weil das wird für mich als DSL 3000 nutzer echt die hölle sein ^^
ich freue mich dennoch aufs Barbaren da sein


----------



## ruffs (28. Juli 2008)

wurde so 2,3 gb nachgepatcht und ein ende is ned in sicht
ich spiel tabula rasa das is der hammer solltet ihr mal testen gibt 14 tage testabos


----------



## La Saint (29. Juli 2008)

Ich komme gerade von meiner wöchentlichen Runde durchs offizielle Forum und muß sagen, es wird ruhiger dort.  Kaum neue Threads im Allgemeinen Forum. Und wenn, dann so Sachen wie: "Was war euer liebstes Offline-Spiel?" Gleichzeitig hat man den Eindruck, es gibt mehr Moderatoren als Feld- Wald- und Wiesenposter. In jedem Thread drei, vier offizielle Kommentare. Die Fanboys sind also mehr oder weniger unter sich.

Das gibt Hoffnung. Es zeigt, das genügen Leute die Vernunft hatten, AoC dorthin zu befördern, wo es hingehört. Auf den Müllhaufen. Und das daher auch kein Grund mehr für sie besteht, sich in den Foren aufzuregen. Außerdem hat man wohl inzwischen gelernt, das Funcoms gemietetes Räumungskommando gnadenlos alles löscht, was die bösen "B"-Begriffe enthält. Bugs, Betrug und Beutelschneiderei ^^.  Warum dann noch posten?

Also weg mit Schaden. Beim nächsten Game wird man vorsichtiger sein.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## SirDamatadore (29. Juli 2008)

La schrieb:


> Ich komme gerade von meiner wöchentlichen Runde durchs offizielle Forum und muß sagen, es wird ruhiger dort.  Kaum neue Threads im Allgemeinen Forum. Und wenn, dann so Sachen wie: "Was war euer liebstes Offline-Spiel?" Gleichzeitig hat man den Eindruck, es gibt mehr Moderatoren als Feld- Wald- und Wiesenposter. In jedem Thread drei, vier offizielle Kommentare. Die Fanboys sind also mehr oder weniger unter sich.
> 
> Das gibt Hoffnung. Es zeigt, das genügen Leute die Vernunft hatten, AoC dorthin zu befördern, wo es hingehört. Auf den Müllhaufen. Und das daher auch kein Grund mehr für sie besteht, sich in den Foren aufzuregen. Außerdem hat man wohl inzwischen gelernt, das Funcoms gemietetes Räumungskommando gnadenlos alles löscht, was die bösen "B"-Begriffe enthält. Bugs, Betrug und Beutelschneiderei ^^.  Warum dann noch posten?
> 
> ...



Das wird wohl noch leiser in dem Foren, wenn erst mal War für die Leute in den Regalen stehen wird.


----------



## Deadwool (29. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Das wird wohl noch leiser in dem Foren, wenn erst mal War für die Leute in den Regalen stehen wird.


Dann geht das Geflame in den WAR Foren los.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ishbal (29. Juli 2008)

ich wollts mir urprünglich in ein paar Monaten nochmal anschauen, aber bei genauerer Überlegung werd ich die Zeit doch sinvoller Nutzen, ich hatte ungefähr 3 Stunden Spaß am Spiel, wenn überhaupt.
Mich würde mal interessieren wieviele Leute überhaupt noch spielen, wenns monatlich Geld kostet. Den ersten Monat nehmen ja eh alle mit.


----------



## rotermichel (29. Juli 2008)

Ishbal schrieb:


> ich wollts mir urprünglich in ein paar Monaten nochmal anschauen, aber bei genauerer Überlegung werd ich die Zeit doch sinvoller Nutzen, ich hatte ungefähr 3 Stunden Spaß am Spiel, wenn überhaupt.
> Mich würde mal interessieren wieviele Leute überhaupt noch spielen, wenns monatlich Geld kostet. Den ersten Monat nehmen ja eh alle mit.






Ich Spiel´s erst wieder wenns nix mehr Kostet ! Für so ein sch..... Monatliche Gebühren zu verlangen ist ne Frechheit.


----------



## Numara (29. Juli 2008)

Gnadelwarz schrieb:


> Nun ich stehe dazu das ich eine Legasthenie Veranlagung habe. Zwar nicht ganz so schlimm wie andere aber ich stehe mit der Rechtschreibung auf Kriegsfuß. Deshalb jage ich meine meisten Posts noch mal durch die Rechtschreibprüfung von Open Ofice auch auch diese ist nicht Perfekt. Vor allem groß und klein Schreibung kriege ich meistens nicht hin. Man kann es mir nachsehen oder sich über mich lustig machen. Mir ist es egal. Außerdem fallen die Fehler wohl auch deswegen auf weil ich im Gegensatz zu vielen 1-3zeilen Schreibern meistens längere und gehaltvollere Posts verfasse. Nun auch dieser Post wird sicher wieder Fehler haben. Behaltet sie einfach als ein Geschenk von mir.
> 
> Danke für ihre Aufmerksamkeit.
> 
> ...



Deine Rechtschreibung ist vielleicht garnicht so schlecht wie du glauben magst. Aber "perfekt" wird in diesem Falle klein geschrieben und "Open Office" wird mit zwei f geschrieben.

Gruß :-)

Achja, wegen Topic. Was ist Conan? Hab mich nie dafür interessiert und mir deswegen wohl eine Enttäuschung erspart^^


----------



## PTK (29. Juli 2008)

mir macht das spiel bombigen spaß...
es is halt oft mit der wow comu so wie mit alten, konservativ eingestellten leuten...
nie offen für neues...


----------



## prontopronto (29. Juli 2008)

Numara schrieb:


> Achja, wegen Topic. Was ist Conan? Hab mich nie dafür interessiert und mir deswegen wohl eine Enttäuschung erspart^^



Du kennst es nicht, bist dir aber sicher das es schlecht ist? Auf welcher Grundlage? Weil hier genug Lemminge wiederkäuend dasselbe vorweinen ? 
Bist du in Allem so einfach beeinflussbar?


----------



## Cryogenics (29. Juli 2008)

Ich bin durch DAOC besseres PvP(RvR) gewohnt als in AOC.
Ich bin durch WoW besseres PvE gewohnt als in AOC.
Ich bin durch HdRO bessere Grafik und besseres PvE gewohnt als in AOC.
Ich bin durch Guild Wars "günstigere" monatliche Kosten gewohnt als in AOC.

Am liebstens hätte ich ein Spiel was mir dieses alles bieten kann. Göttliches RvR wie in DAOC, PvE wie in WoW und HdRO, die Grafik von HdRO und die monatlichen Kosten von Guild Wars. Was natürlich auch nicht fehlen darf ist eine richtige Vermarktung wie sie Blizzard mit Ihren Games beispielhaft betreibt.


----------



## Helix (29. Juli 2008)

......

No more Comment ...


----------



## Validus (29. Juli 2008)

naja als so schlimm ist es net also ich heb dsl 6000 und bei jedem patch etc.. downlaode ich mit 600kb/s


----------



## Salute (30. Juli 2008)

Maximolider schrieb:


> flamed man nicht gerade wenn es schlecht ist?




Njein, aber im Falle von AoC ist jeder Flame gerechtfertigt.. Leider.

MfG


----------



## Emokeksii (30. Juli 2008)

Naja.... Patches werden ja nach ner weile auch wieder zusammengefasst so das die größe nicht ins unendliche geht.

Sonst würde die größe von den wow patches schon nicht downloadbar sein^^ bzw ihr würdet nen tag patchen


----------



## SirDamatadore (30. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Naja.... Patches werden ja nach ner weile auch wieder zusammengefasst so das die größe nicht ins unendliche geht.
> 
> Sonst würde die größe von den wow patches schon nicht downloadbar sein^^ bzw ihr würdet nen tag patchen



Das ist nicht ganz richtig also ich meine, das die Patches von WoW die selbe Gösse haben wie wo sie gefixt wurden.
Und, die grösse von den WoW Patches sind schon kaum noch downloadbar, die müssten doch bald die 2G überschreiten.


----------



## Pyrodimi (30. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz richtig also ich meine, das die Patches von WoW die selbe Gösse haben wie wo sie gefixt wurden.
> Und, die grösse von den WoW Patches sind schon kaum noch downloadbar, die müssten doch bald die 2G überschreiten.



Naja ich helf euch mal:

Blizzard reicht sämtliche Patches des HAuptspiels mit dem Addon nach, ergo braucht ihr nur noch BC zu patchen.
Wäre ja net viel aber der Blizzarddownloader ist ja net für seinen Speed berühmt.

AoC hat noch kein Addon also wird es etwas mehr, der Downloader is aber so flink das ich selbst mit DSL2000
in nichtmal ner stunde alles drauf hab, wohingegen ich bei Blizz das doppelte und 20 spielneustarts brauch weil der Patcher ne Fehlermeldung nach der andren rauswirft


----------



## Emokeksii (30. Juli 2008)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Naja ich helf euch mal:
> 
> Blizzard reicht sämtliche Patches des HAuptspiels mit dem Addon nach, ergo braucht ihr nur noch BC zu patchen.
> Wäre ja net viel aber der Blizzarddownloader ist ja net für seinen Speed berühmt.
> ...



Ich hab glaub ich dsl 16000 oder 6000 Oo fragt mich nicht ich hab keine ahnung...ebenfals kann ich so um die 1,2mb pro sekunde laden und die kann ich beim Conan client voll ausnutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also stimmt es es geht um einiges schneller als bei WoW.


----------



## Pyrodimi (30. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ich hab glaub ich dsl 16000 oder 6000 Oo fragt mich nicht ich hab keine ahnung...ebenfals kann ich so um die 1,2mb pro sekunde laden und die kann ich beim Conan client voll ausnutzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gratz Emokeksii zum 500. Beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## La Saint (30. Juli 2008)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Gratz Emokeksii zum 500. Beitrag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist 500 Beiträge ein Qualitätskriterium? ^^

Wow-Patche sind unkritisch. Sie werden von Blizzard schon Wochen vor dem offiziellen Download unter der Bevölkerung verteilt. Das sagt zweierlei aus:
Erstens: Diese Patche sind vor ihrem Release ausgiebig getestet worden
Zweitens: Man hat einen stressfreien Patchday. denn man konnte den Patch vorher in alle Ruhe von seinem Lieblings-Gameportal herunterladen.

Wenn AoC in Tagesabständen neue Patche aufspielt, dann sind diese ungetestet und der Download blockiert den Rechner für Stunden.

Das ist übrigens der Unterschied zwischen einem seriösen Spieleentwickler und einem Freibeuter aus der Gamebranche.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Kadajj (30. Juli 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz richtig also ich meine, das die Patches von WoW die selbe Gösse haben wie wo sie gefixt wurden.
> Und, die grösse von den WoW Patches sind schon kaum noch downloadbar, die müssten doch bald die 2G überschreiten.




Also mit Addon sins 1,1Gb Patch und hat ungefähr 2 Stunden gedauert, kann aber auch an meiner Leitung liegen.
Aber würd sagen HdRo hat noch in bissel mehr und da hat das patchen noch länger gedauert.


----------



## UserXYZ123 (30. Juli 2008)

Nein AOC habe ich nicht gezogt und kann daher auch nicht sagen ob gut oder weniger Gut ist.

Ich finde es aber immer wieder sehr lustig, wie viele Spieler mit Bugs in einem Neuen Spiel leben können. Diese auch noch rechtfertigen mit Sätzen wie: Das Spiel ist neu wart ab...etc.

Meiner Meinung nach ist es sehr arm, das es unzählige Fehler in neuen Spielen gibt.

Was macht ihr wenn ihr auch z.B. ein NEUES Auto kauft, dieses springt mal nicht an, mal geht das licht nicht oder Blinker ect. pp. Sagt ihr dann auch... Ist OK, das Auto ist ja erst seit ein paar tagen auf dem Markt?


Ich persönlich finde es einfach nur arm, das dem heutigem PC Spieler unfertige Spiele angeboten werden.

PC Spiele kommen anscheinend nicht mehr über den Beta Status hinaus!

Gruß

Ein ex wowSpieler


----------



## Pyrodimi (30. Juli 2008)

La schrieb:


> Ist 500 Beiträge ein Qualitätskriterium? ^^
> 
> Wow-Patche sind unkritisch. Sie werden von Blizzard schon Wochen vor dem offiziellen Download unter der Bevölkerung verteilt. Das sagt zweierlei aus:
> Erstens: Diese Patche sind vor ihrem Release ausgiebig getestet worden
> ...



Naja ich bin einfach nur nett zu einer netten Person, bei dir würde mir das gelinde gesagt am Arsch vorbeigehen was du fürn Senf von dir gibst

Und zu deinen Streßfreien und ausgiebig getesten WoWPatches fällt mir nur eins ein:
MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! DER WAR GUT ICH LACH MICH TOT!!!!!!!
Ich erinnere mich an Patches die so vergurkt waen das man ne Woche net richtig spielen konnte,Serverdowns bzw komplette Speilabstürze, fps unter aller Kanone MUHAHAHAHAHA Ausgiebig getestet HARHARHAR Erzähl  mir noch so einen!!!!
Vlt solltest du auch deinen 386er gegen was vernünftiges Eintauschen weil ich arbeite auch wenn AoC patcht weiter wie sonst auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyrodimi (30. Juli 2008)

UserXYZ123 schrieb:


> Nein AOC habe ich nicht gezogt und kann daher auch nicht sagen ob gut oder weniger Gut ist.
> 
> Ich finde es aber immer wieder sehr lustig, wie viele Spieler mit Bugs in einem Neuen Spiel leben können. Diese auch noch rechtfertigen mit Sätzen wie: Das Spiel ist neu wart ab...etc.
> 
> ...



Jup ich bin soooooo armmmm.....
Ich bedanke mich bei den ganzen p2p usern für den Kapitalraub der Spielehersteller welche dafür verantwortlich sind das man Spiele immer früher und unfertiger rausbringen muss um die Kosten zu decken und Gewinn zu machen.....


----------



## Yaglan (30. Juli 2008)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Jup ich bin soooooo armmmm.....
> Ich bedanke mich bei den ganzen p2p usern für den Kapitalraub der Spielehersteller welche dafür verantwortlich sind das man Spiele immer früher und unfertiger rausbringen muss um die Kosten zu decken und Gewinn zu machen.....




Du kannst ein Spiel nicht mit ein Autovergleichen. Ein Autoherzustellen ist was ganz anderes da dreht es sich um Menschen Leben. Da wird solange getestet bis es fehlerfrei ist. Das ist Pflicht. 

Welcher depp vergleicht das hier mit Autos man man man. 

Ähm Du sagst Blizaard sei Seriös weil man die Patches wo anders anbietetß Wer sagt denn sowas? Das bietet Blizzard ganz sicher nicht auf andere Portale an das sind Spieler die das machen.


----------



## Salute (30. Juli 2008)

Denke mal damit wird oft gemeint, dass es bei beidem weniger Ratsam ist ein Produkt mitten in der Testphase bzw ungetestet raus zu bringen. 

Sicher gehts bei der Autoindustrie in erster Linie um die Sicherheit, die im Zweifelsfall menschen Leben retten kann, aber auch um den guten Ruf. Funcom scheint ihr Ruf aber so wichtig zu sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was die Blizz-Patches betrifft, so hatten die natürlich auch ihre Macken. So wie damals als AQ reingepacht wurde, doch das liegt ca 2 Jahre zurück.

MfG


----------



## Immondys (30. Juli 2008)

La schrieb:


> Ist 500 Beiträge ein Qualitätskriterium? ^^
> 
> Wow-Patche sind unkritisch. Sie werden von Blizzard schon Wochen vor dem offiziellen Download unter der Bevölkerung verteilt. Das sagt zweierlei aus:
> Erstens: Diese Patche sind vor ihrem Release ausgiebig getestet worden
> ...



Naja, mein lieber Bursche, über die Qualität deiner Beiträge möchte ich an dieser Stelle auch nichts loswerden. Warum du ständig im Aoc Forum herumstänkerst ist mir allerdings nicht so ganz klar. Seriöse Kritiker halten sich an den Spielen fest, Freibeuter flamen andere Member an, das ist übrigens auch ein Unterschied.


----------



## Salute (30. Juli 2008)

Immondys schrieb:


> Naja, mein lieber Bursche, über die Qualität deiner Beiträge möchte ich an dieser Stelle auch nichts loswerden. Warum du ständig im Aoc Forum herumstänkerst ist mir allerdings nicht so ganz klar. Seriöse Kritiker halten sich an den Spielen fest, Freibeuter flamen andere Member an, das ist übrigens auch ein Unterschied.




Seine Beiträge haben einen "Unterhaltungswert". Klar sind die Geschmäcker verschieden, aber es soll auch Menschen geben, denen AoC dufte Spaß macht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyrodimi (31. Juli 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Du kannst ein Spiel nicht mit ein Autovergleichen. Ein Autoherzustellen ist was ganz anderes da dreht es sich um Menschen Leben. Da wird solange getestet bis es fehlerfrei ist. Das ist Pflicht.
> 
> Welcher depp vergleicht das hier mit Autos man man man.
> 
> Ähm Du sagst Blizaard sei Seriös weil man die Patches wo anders anbietetß Wer sagt denn sowas? Das bietet Blizzard ganz sicher nicht auf andere Portale an das sind Spieler die das machen.



Auto was fürn Auto? wo siehst du da n Auto? ich seh netmal n Trabbi hier geschweige den n Auto...


----------



## La Saint (31. Juli 2008)

*Pyrodimi schrieb:*


> Gratz Emokeksii zum 500. Beitrag



*La Saint schrieb:*


La schrieb:


> Ist 500 Beiträge ein Qualitätskriterium? ^^
> 
> Wow-Patche sind unkritisch. Sie werden von Blizzard schon Wochen vor dem offiziellen Download unter der Bevölkerung verteilt. Das sagt zweierlei aus:
> Erstens: Diese Patche sind vor ihrem Release ausgiebig getestet worden
> ...



*Pyrodimi schrieb:*


> Naja ich bin einfach nur nett zu einer netten Person, bei dir würde mir das gelinde gesagt am Arsch vorbeigehen was du fürn Senf von dir gibst
> Und zu deinen Streßfreien und ausgiebig getesten WoWPatches fällt mir nur eins ein:
> MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! DER WAR GUT ICH LACH MICH TOT!!!!!!!
> Ich erinnere mich an Patches die so vergurkt waen das man ne Woche net richtig spielen konnte,Serverdowns bzw komplette Speilabstürze, fps unter aller Kanone MUHAHAHAHAHA Ausgiebig getestet HARHARHAR Erzähl mir noch so einen!!!!
> Vlt solltest du auch deinen 386er gegen was vernünftiges Eintauschen weil ich arbeite auch wenn AoC patcht weiter wie sonst auch



*Immondys schrieb:*


> Naja, mein lieber Bursche, über die Qualität deiner Beiträge möchte ich an dieser Stelle auch nichts loswerden. Warum du ständig im Aoc Forum herumstänkerst ist mir allerdings nicht so ganz klar. Seriöse Kritiker halten sich an den Spielen fest, Freibeuter flamen andere Member an, das ist übrigens auch ein Unterschied.



Hallo Boys ^^

Bin ich da jetzt über eine Heilige Kuh gestolpert, von der ihr meint ich hätte sie mit meinem obigen Kommentar geschlachtet? Jetzt macht ihr mich aber neugierig. Es muß doch einen Grund für eure etwas, wie soll ich sagen, "emotionale" Reaktion geben. Ich werde gleich mal nachschauen, wer oder was Emokeksii eigentlich ist. Mir war nur der etwas feminine Avatar aufgefallen ^^

Mir ist schon klar, dass die Behauptung, Funcom ist eine hart am Rande der Wirtschaftskriminalität agierende Firma, die mit einem Stück technischen Sperrmüll versucht sich eine goldene Nase zu verdienen, bei Fanboys nicht ankommt. Aber muß man denn gleich so nervös werden? Oder geht es hier gar um etwas ganz anderes? *grins*

cu
Lasaint

PS: Pyrodimi und Immondys machen identische Rechtschreibfehler. Ist das nicht irgendwie seltsam?


----------



## Atroniss (31. Juli 2008)

ich habe auch den Fehler gemacht und mir das SPiel gekauft, die schönen 50Euro.

Das Spiel ist voll kacke nur der Anfang ist geil wo man alleine rum läuft.


----------



## Donmo (31. Juli 2008)

La schrieb:


> PS: Pyrodimi und Immondys machen identische Rechtschreibfehler. Ist das nicht irgendwie seltsam?


Ja, die Illuminati stecken dahinter. Gut erkannt, Sherlock.
Übrigens waren die USA auch nie auf dem Mond, 9/11 war nur ein Grund für einen Präventivschlag gegen die bösen Terroristen und Aliens haben mysteriöse Kornkreise in Felder getrampelt. Hab ich mir sagen lassen.

Antworte doch bitte mal auf die Fragen, die man dir stellt. Warum schreibst du nicht wie die anderen: 'Nein, AoC gefällt mir nicht.' oder von mir aus sogar: 'Warum hab ich nur für den Müll Geld ausgegeben?' und belässt es dabei? Nein, du musst alle Nase lang falsche Schlüsse ziehen oder Funcom kriminelles Vorgehen unterstellen.

Oder geht es hier gar um etwas ganz anderes? *grins*


----------



## Gias (31. Juli 2008)

Ich wollt nur mal ein LOL an die Leuten stecken die hier 53 Seiten lang ihre Zeit damit verschwendet haben anderen Leuten einzureden wie gut WoW und wie schlecht AoC ist, ich hoffe ernsthaft für euch das ihr für den Unsinn hier bezahlt werdet. 
(Nein, ich hab das nicht alles gelesen aber anfangs als der Thread neu war die ersten Seiten und eben gesehen mittlerweile schon Seite 53)

In diesem Sinne hf noch

Bainafk Inc


----------



## 999 (31. Juli 2008)

lieber Ryrodimi
ich habe nur einige deiner Beiträge hier mal flüchtig gelesen 
aber dein MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!   und der dumme spruch das die leute für negative Kommentare bezahlt werden, ist einfach nur traurig oder verblendet 
hm wie soll ich es nur ausdrücken das du es verstehst 
sagen wir es einfach so, wenn das game für dich io ist dann spiele es halt, mir persönlich fehlen so rund 90 % der versprochenen neuen futures, ich habe mir extra für das game nen neuen highendrechner zugelegt und muste die ganze zeit mit laags, abgebrochene quest , endlose patch ( die nix brachten ) usw. zurechtkommen 
sorry wenn ich dir etwas zu deutlich bin aber das spiel ist ein absoluter blender


----------



## Salute (31. Juli 2008)

Gias schrieb:


> Ich wollt nur mal ein LOL an die Leuten stecken die hier 53 Seiten lang ihre Zeit damit verschwendet haben anderen Leuten einzureden wie gut WoW und wie schlecht AoC ist, ich hoffe ernsthaft für euch das ihr für den Unsinn hier bezahlt werdet.
> (Nein, ich hab das nicht alles gelesen aber anfangs als der Thread neu war die ersten Seiten und eben gesehen mittlerweile schon Seite 53)
> 
> In diesem Sinne hf noch
> ...



Wäre Gut, wenn du es dir mal durchgelesen hättest, denn hier hat niemand behauptet dass WoW im Allgemeinem besser als AoC sei. Sondern das AoC in seinem jetzigen Zustand eine "Zumutung" sei, bzw der Release locker um 6 Monate verschoben werden müssen.

Es wären nie soviele Seiten geworden, wenn die "Fanboys" nicht immer versuchen würden AoC zu verteidigen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: "Im Allegemeinem" bedeutet das es für die einzelnen zur Zeit nicht in Frage kommt AoC in jetziger Form spielen zu wollen und WoW immer noch als die "bessere" alternative zur Wahl steht.


----------



## Immondys (31. Juli 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Wäre Gut, wenn du es dir mal durchgelesen hättest, denn hier hat niemand behauptet dass WoW im Allgemeinem besser als AoC sei. Sondern das AoC in seinem jetzigen Zustand eine "Zumutung" sei, bzw der Release locker um 6 Monate verschoben werden müssen.
> 
> Es wären nie soviele Seiten geworden, wenn die "Fanboys" nicht immer versuchen würden AoC zu verteidigen.
> 
> ...



Wir nennen es mittlerweile das Lasaint Syndrom. Leicht gestörte, labile Persönlichkeiten, wollen andere davon überzeugen, das ihr Onlinegame, wegen dem sie ihr Privatleben geopfert haben, das beste ist. Darüber müßte man mal eine Doktorarbeit schreiben. Würdet ihr euch eventuell für Gespräche zur Verfügung stellen?


----------



## Salute (31. Juli 2008)

Immondys schrieb:


> Wir nennen es mittlerweile das Lasaint Syndrom. Leicht gestörte, labile Persönlichkeiten, wollen andere davon überzeugen, das ihr Onlinegame, wegen dem sie ihr Privatleben geopfert haben, das beste ist. Darüber müßte man mal eine Doktorarbeit schreiben. Würdet ihr euch eventuell für Gespräche zur Verfügung stellen?



Kannst ja den Anfang machen, scheinst dich damit auszukennen. Aus der Erfahrung vielleicht?



P.S. Keiner will dir oder jedem anderen Fanboy sagen, was er spielen soll, aber das würde man verstehen, wenn man in der Lage wäre das gelesene auch verstehen zu können. Einfach mal locker bleiben, keiner nimmt euch den Loli weg, schließlich seit ihr ja erwachsen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immondys (31. Juli 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Kannst ja den Anfang machen, scheinst dich damit auszukennen. Aus der Erfahrung vielleicht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist übrigens die erweiterte Form, das Lasaint-Salute Syndrom. Seid ihr eigentlich Zwillinge?


----------



## Salute (31. Juli 2008)

Immondys schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens die erweiterte Form, das Lasaint-Salute Syndrom. Seid ihr eigentlich Zwillinge?




Das verrat ich dir auf Seite 100.^^


----------



## Immondys (1. August 2008)

Tja, ich glaube das wird auch noch über 100 gehen


----------



## ZAM (1. August 2008)

Immondys schrieb:


> Tja, ich glaube das wird auch noch über 100 gehen



Bei weiterem Offtopic und Flamereien glaube ich das eher nicht.


----------



## Sugandhalaya (2. August 2008)

Ferndiagnose vom Sugi mit Hilfe des SpamHörnchens:

Niveau sollte bald Grundwasser finden

Argumente sind ausverkauft

Neue Aspekte der Diskussion? Wie? Neues? Hallo? Dieser Thread ist der Trabi unter den Threads...Kult aber keine Neuigkeiten!

Die Teams:
Team 1: Die Rosa-Sonnenbrillen-Fraktion
Waffen: rosa Sonnenbrillen, fehlende Logik, fehlender Anspruch, Scheinargumente
Ziel: AoC in den Himmel loben
Erfolgsaussichten: in einer Community, die zu 90% aus Team 2 besteht, sehr unwahrscheinlich

Team 2: Die tieffliegenden Toastbrote
Waffen: Wortvergewaltigungen (gelegentlich werden die aber von den anderen Teams gemopst), mangelhafte Argumentation, ein technisch lächerliches, spielerisch anspruchsloses, geschichtlich verhunztes aber finanziell sehr erfolgreiches MMO(Pseudo-RP)G.
Geheimwaffe:Vulgarismen
Ziel: Die totale Niederlage von AoC im Schatten des Gottes WoW
Erfolgsaussichten: niedrig, da nicht ernstzunehmen

Team 3: Die böhsen Onkelz
Waffen: keine richtigen Meinungen, schließen sich der Masse an, wechseln alle 5 Minuten die Seite, stehen zu keiner ihrer Aussagen
Ziel: Postzahlen erhöhen und Aufmerksamkeit
Erfolgsaussichten: siehe Ankündigung des Vergleichs der Achievements bei WoW (ergo sehr hoch)

Team 4: La Resistance
Waffen: Logik, Anspruch, Humor, Rechtschreibung, Intelligenz
Ziel: eine vernünftige Diskussion
Erfolgsaussichten: guter Witz

Was nun, was tun?

Schließen, da sich das Ganze im Kreise dreht, hier nur noch Profilierungsarbeit betrieben wird, man sich gegenseitig zutextet und nix Neues mehr dazu kommen wird. Möge ein zufällig anwesender Mod das Ganze im Datennirvana versenken, wäre allen hier geholfen.

Guten Tag!

LG vom SpamHörnchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (3. August 2008)

Immondys schrieb:


> Du hast Chuck vergessen, er schafft die Quadratur des Kreises.



Und wurde von Bruce Lee besiegt.


----------



## Salute (3. August 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Und wurde von Bruce Lee besiegt.




Bruce ist eh # 1 !! Da kommt erstmal lange nichts, bis irgendwann  (Obwohl er einer seiner Schüler, unteranderem war)  etwas ähnliches wie "Chuck" auftaucht, da gibt den einen oder anderen, die etwas mehr aufm Kasten haben.


----------



## osama (3. August 2008)

oh man wen man sich hier durchliest meint man die leute ham nix zu tun xD weis nich aber es wurde so viel geredet boa die neuen mmos sollen wow gefährlich kommen und schaun so toll aus und am ende is was ? kaum sieht man bisel was von wotlk schaun se wieda auf wow und sagen wow wie toll hab lust bekommen... sehts ein es wird so schnell kein spiel kommen das an wow rankommt ^^


----------



## Sorzzara (3. August 2008)

osama schrieb:


> oh man wen man sich hier durchliest meint man die leute ham nix zu tun xD weis nich aber es wurde so viel geredet boa die neuen mmos sollen wow gefährlich kommen und schaun so toll aus und am ende is was ? kaum sieht man bisel was von wotlk schaun se wieda auf wow und sagen wow wie toll hab lust bekommen... sehts ein es wird so schnell kein spiel kommen das an wow rankommt ^^



Hab ich einen Fanb0y entdeckt? Gleich mal prüfen...

+++Scan initialisiert+++
+
+
+in progress+
+
+
+scan completed+
>Argumentativer Wertfaktor: 0,1/20
>Verallgemeinerungsquotient: hoch
>Kritikwert: keiner
>Textformatierung: minimal
>Rechtschreibung: jenseits von gut und böse
++++++++++++++++++++
Fanboy Rating: 87%
++++++++++++++++++++
Warning: Fanboy detected
+
+++Scan abgeschlossen+++​


----------



## Salute (3. August 2008)

osama schrieb:


> oh man wen man sich hier durchliest meint man die leute ham nix zu tun xD weis nich aber es wurde so viel geredet boa die neuen mmos sollen wow gefährlich kommen und schaun so toll aus und am ende is was ? kaum sieht man bisel was von wotlk schaun se wieda auf wow und sagen wow wie toll hab lust bekommen... sehts ein es wird so schnell kein spiel kommen das an wow rankommt ^^




Näher betrachtet ist WoW mit Wotlk der selbe "Schrott" (für mich) wie es zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt BC auch ist. Nur halt netter und stimmiger verpackt, so wie AoC ungefähr (wobei das nicht zählt, da AoC ja auch noch in der Beta ist   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Dabei fährt man aber nach wie vor die selbe "Strecke" wieder, die viele/manche schon zu genüge (bis zum Erbrechen) kennen (mit ein paar Zusätzen von vermeintlicher Konkurrenz, die man halt so kennt). Mehr außer 10 Lvl aufsteigen und wieder den "Epics" nachzujagen is da nich viel drin... achja und manchen Klassen die mit den Items zu derbe skalieren werden" nach zu weinen".   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Ich muss zugeben, WoW war nach langem hadern mein erstes MMO(RPG). Aber mit der Zeit etwickelt man sich halt weiter.. Leider ist AoC nicht gerad ein Schritt vorwärts.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## osama (3. August 2008)

Nun den, der Post direkt nach mir ok den versteh ich net wirklich ^^ klär mich auf ^^ emm und ja du has recht bc is net so mei ding bzw. wurde es nach dem ich lvl 70 erreichte das ganze 3 mal xD sehr langweilig ^^ und uninteressant da gefiel mir wow classic viel besser ich könnte der alten guten mc zeit jetzt noch hinterherweinen.....nun den mein lieblingsgame wir immer das alte wow bleiben....vielleicht sehen das auch andere so bc hat ja net so übertzeugt...so außerdem unterscheidet aoc zu wow die community im internet die von wow is ja mal echt riesengroß alleine die videos usw. sind der hammer und das macht wirklich einen imens großen teil des spieles aus finde ich persönlich. Wems net gefällt der sollte das spielen was er mag aber man sollte anderen denen das Spiel nicht gefällt die Möglichkeit geben es rauszulassen und mit ihnen darüber zu reden xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (3. August 2008)

osama schrieb:


> Nun den, der Post direkt nach mir ok den versteh ich net wirklich ^^ klär mich auf ^^ emm und ja du has recht bc is net so mei ding bzw. wurde es nach dem ich lvl 70 erreichte das *ganze 3 mal xD* sehr langweilig ^^ und uninteressant da gefiel mir wow classic viel besser ich könnte der alten guten mc zeit jetzt noch hinterherweinen.....nun den mein lieblingsgame wir immer das alte wow bleiben....vielleicht sehen das auch andere so bc hat ja net so übertzeugt...so außerdem unterscheidet aoc zu wow die community im internet die von wow is ja mal echt riesengroß alleine die videos usw. sind der hammer und das macht wirklich einen imens großen teil des spieles aus finde ich persönlich. Wems net gefällt der sollte das spielen was er mag aber man sollte anderen denen das Spiel nicht gefällt die Möglichkeit geben es rauszulassen und mit ihnen darüber zu reden xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1x (höhstens 2x) reicht vollkommen, aber darum gehts nicht, sondern darum das AoC nicht gerad die bessere Alternative zu so einem Produkt ist. Und sollte WoW-Comunity mit der aufgehenden Sonne ihr Ende finden, so würde diese im nicht zu verachtendem Teil in der AoC-Comunity weiterleben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (3. August 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Näher betrachtet ist WoW mit Wotlk der selbe "Schrott" (für mich) wie es zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt BC auch ist. Nur halt netter und stimmiger verpackt, so wie AoC ungefähr (wobei das nicht zählt, da AoC ja auch noch in der Beta ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du hast erkannt was MMORPGs nunmal ausmacht. Das grundsätzliche schema von aufsteigen und Items sammeln, wird sich nicht ändern...weil das nunmal die treibende Kraft hinter dem Erfolg ist. Du kannst allerdings auch nackt auf Level 1 bleiben und so das Spiel genießen.
Vielleicht wird sich das irgendwann mal ändern...aber derzeit stoßen die Spiele halt an technische limits(anzahl der spieler in massenschlachten). spielmechanische limits(vieles was man gerne einbauen würde, geht nicht weil etliche der Spieler das unfair ausnutzen würden), zeitliche limits(es ist ein Spiel und praktisch keiner hat unendlich viel Zeit), und finanzielle limits(um es interessant zu halten, müsste jede woche neuer Inhalt ins Spiel kommen und außerdem auf jedem Server ein GM sitzen der auch noch situationsbedingt Events dirigiert. Das kann aber keiner bezahlen). Solange diese Limits existieren, sehe ich nicht wie sich was grundlegend ändern sollte....oder da müsste eine bahnbrechende Neuerung her, die ich mir derzeit aber halt nichtmal vorstellen kann.


----------



## Pyrodimi (3. August 2008)

*sich die Augen reibt*
Ne oder?
*Nochmal genau auf den Namen guckt*
Pacster hast dun bösen Zwilling?
Ich packs ja mal gar net...ein objektiver, fachlicher, mit Hirn geschriebenr Post von dir...
Ich bin beeindruckt...fürchte aber da hat wer deinen Buffedacc gehackt..

Na scherz beiseite, leider hat Pacster recht , die meisten Rolenspiele (online und offline)
sind technisch kastriert und haben immer das selbe Schema F.
Auch auf die Angst hin das Pacster gleich wieder den alten raushängen lässt, ist genau das aber für mich der Grund gewessen Oblivion,WoW,Lotro,Two Worlds und mein geliebtes FF7 aus der Hand zu legen und einfach die schnelle kurzweilige AoC Action zu geniessen wo mir die Itemwut net so wichtig ist da man auch mal auf die ein oder andren +Stats locker verzichten kann und trotzdem noch ne Chance hat. Ich kann mich ein wenig der Optik meines Chars zuwenden und fege trotzdem gut durchs Spiel, und das ist für mich mal nach 12 Jahren Rollenspiel ein Wendepunkt. Vlt. ist das auch der Grund warum mir keine Bugs auffallen oder ich mit dem ein oder andren Fehler leben kann, weils einfach net ins Gewicht fällt solangs persönlich Spaß macht.


----------



## La Saint (4. August 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> ...aber derzeit stoßen die Spiele halt an technische limits(anzahl der spieler in massenschlachten). ...



Welch' wahres Wort.

Da wir gerade davon reden, wie ist das inzwischen mit den epischen Massenschlachten in AoC. Läuft da was? Ich kann es ja leider nicht mehr aus erster Hand beurteilen, da ich den kostenpflichtigen Probeaccount namens Releaseversion nicht unterstütze. Mittlerweile sind doch Patche im zweistelligen Gigabereich durchs Kabel gegangen? Da müßten Massenschlachten doch flüssig ablaufen.

Vielleicht sollten wir einfach mal über den Begriff "episch" diskutieren. Die erste bekannte epische Belagerungsschlacht in AoC war ein 15 vs 15. Da ist doch der Server abgestürzt. Oder? Zumindest so gut wie. Daraufhin hatte Gaute doch innerhalb von Wochenfrist ein episches 48 vs 48 angekündigt. Hat man das inzwischen mal ausprobiert?

Wenn also 48 vs 48 eine epische Massenschlacht ist dann ist 40 vs 40 auch eine. Und das kann ich jeden Abend im Alterac-Tal haben. Ohne Ruckeln, ohne Abstürze, ohne Standbilder, ohne Grafikfehler, ohne Positionierbugs und mit einem gut funktionierenden Ranking- und Bonussystem. Gut, ich gebe zu, die Belagerungsmaschinen im Alterac-Tal funktionieren nicht, die sind nur Dekoration.

Was, die Belagerungsmaschinen in AoC funktionieren auch nicht? Na, sowas. Könnte es sein, dass das alte und ehrwürdige WoW "epischere" Massenschlachten hat, als AoC jemals bekommen wird? Da bin aber froh, schließlich ist es auch deutlich billiger .

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Sorzzara (4. August 2008)

La schrieb:


> Wenn also 48 vs 48 eine epische Massenschlacht ist dann ist 40 vs 40 auch eine. Und das kann ich jeden Abend im Alterac-Tal haben. Ohne Ruckeln, ohne Abstürze, ohne Standbilder, ohne Grafikfehler, ohne Positionierbugs und mit einem gut funktionierenden Ranking- und Bonussystem. Gut, ich gebe zu, die Belagerungsmaschinen im Alterac-Tal funktionieren nicht, die sind nur Dekoration.



Ausserdem hast du vergessen, dass in AV zweimal 40 Spieler aneinander vorbeilaufen, die wenigen die sich wirklich im Deff befinden einfach niederzergen, die Gegnerischen NPCs umkloppen, und die ganze Zeit denken "maaaaaaan need Marken/Ehre"

Mit Epischen Massenschlachten hat AV in etwa so viel zu tun, wie ein Cracksüchtiges Kaninchen mit artgerechter Haustierhaltung. Früher, bevor die Serverübergreifenden Schlachtfelder, und das Ehrenpunktesystem kamen, und das durchschnittliche AV Spiel 4einhalb Stunden dauerte, hätte ich dir rechtgegeben.

Aber was Funcom zur Zeit zu implementieren versucht, hat Blizz aus dem eigenen Spiel rausgeschossen.


----------



## erwo (4. August 2008)

Hi,

die Massenschlachten kommen nach und nach in
Gange, aber die meissten Gilden haben die Städte
noch nicht fertig.

Da gibts auf jeden Fall noch einiges zu Tun bei
Funcom, aber sie arbeiten genau an dem Teil des
Spiels wohl auch am stärksten.


Das (ich nenn es einfach mal RVR) mit dem Instanz-
PVP von WoW zu vergleichen (Alterac) ist nicht sinn-
voll, das ist was komplett anderes.

Alterac ist ja immer das ganz genau gleiche, typisches
Farmen, genau wie WoW PVE, man kann nichts dauer-
haft verändern.

(Und ja ich hatte WoW gespielt, auch Alterac war ich
einige Male drinnen, kann das also schon vergleichen.)

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## prontopronto (4. August 2008)

Zieht sich aber schon langsam hier, so wird das nichts mit 100 Seiten rumgeflamme...

Also AoC aus den Top 10 der SATURN Charts!! Welche Auswirkungen auf das Spiel und die Community wird das wohl haben.../discuss... oh, Verzeihung, ich meinte... /Flame on!


----------



## SirDamatadore (4. August 2008)

prontopronto schrieb:


> Zieht sich aber schon langsam hier, so wird das nichts mit 100 Seiten rumgeflamme...
> 
> Also AoC aus den Top 10 der SATURN Charts!! Welche Auswirkungen auf das Spiel und die Community wird das wohl haben.../discuss... oh, Verzeihung, ich meinte... /Flame on!



Es könnte katastrophale Auswirkungen haben. Z.b. müssten wir dann in einem anderen Forum Bereich wechseln und da einen "Einfach schlecht" Beitrag öffnen.

@Sorzzara

Stell dir schon mal den Besen usw hin, du wirst bald viel zu tun haben^^


----------



## Sorzzara (4. August 2008)

Why? Die letzten drei Flamer haben wir nach dem Report nicht mehr wiedergesehn, und dumme Threads gehn im W.A.R Forum schneller zu als man "Moderatorenrechte" sagen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Insofern mach ich mir da gar keine Sorgen, solange die Mods so gute Arbeit leisten wie jetzt...Danke an dieser Stelle!


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2008)

Jop AOC raus aus den Charts, DRakensang auf platz 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was könnte es tolleres geben?


----------



## Ascían (4. August 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jop AOC raus aus den Charts, DRakensang auf platz 1
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmm  mal überlegen...noch toller? Ich hab's: WoW ist ganz raus aus den Saturn-Charts weil Blizz sich entschieden hat lieber alle Server abzuschalten, anstatt Geisterrealms zusammenzulegen und damit quasi zuzugeben, dass die Spieler abwandern -  dann noch WAR auf Platz 1 und Mines of Moria auf Platz 2 - beides seit 6 Monaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *träum*


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Hmm  mal überlegen...noch toller? Ich hab's: WoW ist ganz raus aus den Saturn-Charts weil Blizz sich entschieden hat lieber alle Server abzuschalten, anstatt Geisterrealms zusammenzulegen und damit quasi zuzugeben, dass die Spieler abwandern -  dann noch WAR auf Platz 1 und Mines of Moria auf Platz 2 - beides seit 6 Monaten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Hmmm ich denke WAR wird eh net der Knaller, WoW wird weiterhin, schön oben alleine den MMO markt regieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mines Of Moria ist zwar nett als HDRO addon mehr aber auch nett^^


----------



## gann1 (4. August 2008)

Da es hier offenbar nicht auffällt, wenn man seine Postzahlen erhöht.


----------



## gann1 (4. August 2008)

Da es hier offenbar nicht auffällt, wenn man seine Postzahlen erhöht.

Uuuups, sry 4 Doppelpost^^


----------



## Kazabeth (4. August 2008)

Diesen sinnlos Thread find ich auch "einfach schlecht" -> In den Müll.
Ab der wievielten Seite wurde es eigentlich offtopic? Seite 2 oder schon auf Seite 1 - bin zu faul jetzt nochmal nachzuschauen.
Vote 4 close


----------



## Sorzzara (4. August 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmmm ich denke WAR wird eh net der Knaller, WoW wird weiterhin, schön oben alleine den MMO markt regieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und ich denke, WoW wird mit WotLK dasselbe kotzlangweilige Asiagrind - MMO bleiben, dass es mit Burnung Crusade wurde...wenn du deine Meinung hast, dann hab ich auch meine.

Und ich hoffe STARK dass möglichst viele Leute bei WoW bleiben...dich eingeschlossen...damit die W.A.R Community eine Chance hat, eines Tages auch so reif und Flamefrei zu sein wie die bei HdRO.


----------



## SirDamatadore (4. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Und ich denke, WoW wird mit WotLK dasselbe kotzlangweilige Asiagrind - MMO bleiben, dass es mit Burnung Crusade wurde...wenn du deine Meinung hast, dann hab ich auch meine.
> 
> Und ich hoffe STARK dass möglichst viele Leute bei WoW bleiben...dich eingeschlossen...damit die W.A.R Community eine Chance hat, eines Tages auch so reif und Flamefrei zu sein wie die bei HdRO.



Da brauchst du nicht zu hoffen, das wird passieren wenn WotLK NACH WAR auf dem Markt kommt. Ich gehe dann mal stark davon aus, das dann die viele wieder zu WoW wechseln.. weil sie das einfach kennen und es viele neue Raids/inis geben wird.


----------



## Immondys (4. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Und ich denke, WoW wird mit WotLK dasselbe kotzlangweilige Asiagrind - MMO bleiben, dass es mit Burnung Crusade wurde...wenn du deine Meinung hast, dann hab ich auch meine.
> 
> Und ich hoffe STARK dass möglichst viele Leute bei WoW bleiben...dich eingeschlossen...damit die W.A.R Community eine Chance hat, eines Tages auch so reif und Flamefrei zu sein wie die bei HdRO.




Lebst du im Kloster? Hast du wenig Umgang mit Menschen? Die Communitys der Spiele sehe ich als jemand, der im Handel arbeitet, durchaus als Querschnitt der Bevölkerung. Insofern wird sich da ähnliches entwickeln, wie im WoW, AoC, oder anderen Games, vielleicht mit der einen oder anderen gamespezifischen Abweichung. Es sind halt die gleichen Menschen und wie man damit umgeht ist auch eine Frage der eigenen Sozialisation bzw. des eigenen Umfeldes. Wenn ich einen Arbeitstag hinter mir habe kann es gar nicht genug Unsinn in einem Game geben, um das ich mich darüber aufregen könnte. Jeder hat da halt seine eigene Schwelle, ab der ihm die Hutschnur hochgeht. Meine ist eher höher, was bei anderen Leuten durchaus anders sein mag.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (4. August 2008)

Immondys schrieb:


> Lebst du im Kloster? Hast du wenig Umgang mit Menschen? Die Communitys der Spiele sehe ich als jemand, der im Handel arbeitet, durchaus als Querschnitt der Bevölkerung. Insofern wird sich da ähnliches entwickeln, wie im WoW, AoC, oder anderen Games, vielleicht mit der einen oder anderen gamespezifischen Abweichung. Es sind halt die gleichen Menschen und wie man damit umgeht ist auch eine Frage der eigenen Sozialisation bzw. des eigenen Umfeldes. Wenn ich einen Arbeitstag hinter mir habe kann es gar nicht genug Unsinn in einem Game geben, um das ich mich darüber aufregen könnte. Jeder hat da halt seine eigene Schwelle, ab der ihm die Hutschnur hochgeht. Meine ist eher höher, was bei anderen Leuten durchaus anders sein mag.



Es kommt doch nicht darauf an wie jemand beim Kauf eines Spiels aussieht, oder wie "reif" er beim Kauf wirkt -sondern wie er sich im Spiel verhält, und da kann auch der 35jährige Familienvater wieder kindisch werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Im übrigen bin auch ich im Handel mit elektronischer Unterhaltungssoftware tätig und die Zahl der WoW-Käufer über 18, bzw Gametimekarten-käufer, ist seeeeeehr überschaubar.
(Ergo ist der beliebte Spruch: "WoW ist ein Kiddie-Spiel" nicht sehr weit weggeholt)


----------



## Yaglan (4. August 2008)

Ihr glaubt doch nicht wirklich das War eine Chance haben wird wenn die Community so schon über AOC vorgeht? Never!

Apropo nimmt die % zahlen nicht so ernst die zurück zu WoW sind überall stehen andere Zahlen 40% 50% 60% 80% sollen wieder bei WoW sein hm wieviele spieler sind das denn? Wie viele werden garantiert nicht mehr AoC spielen.
 Viele Warten noch paar monate. Und nicht alle AoC spieler sind wow spieler.


----------



## Ascían (4. August 2008)

Immondys schrieb:


> Lebst du im Kloster? Hast du wenig Umgang mit Menschen? Die Communitys der Spiele sehe ich als jemand, der im Handel arbeitet, durchaus als Querschnitt der Bevölkerung. Insofern wird sich da ähnliches entwickeln, wie im WoW, AoC, oder anderen Games, vielleicht mit der einen oder anderen gamespezifischen Abweichung. Es sind halt die gleichen Menschen und wie man damit umgeht ist auch eine Frage der eigenen Sozialisation bzw. des eigenen Umfeldes. Wenn ich einen Arbeitstag hinter mir habe kann es gar nicht genug Unsinn in einem Game geben, um das ich mich darüber aufregen könnte. Jeder hat da halt seine eigene Schwelle, ab der ihm die Hutschnur hochgeht. Meine ist eher höher, was bei anderen Leuten durchaus anders sein mag.



Einerseits ist es natürlich ein Querschnitt, wäre es nur EIN Produkt auf EINEM Markt, dann wäre es sogar repräsentativ.
Dies ist natürlich nicht so, denn WoW-Werbung hat als Zielgruppe ganz klar Jugendliche (ich meine Hallo? Mr. T? A-Team?), während die erwachsene Community bei HdRO sehr wahrscheinlich den Großteil aus den Lesern der Romane bezieht, die durchaus mehrheitlich schon Ü30 sind. Warhammer dürfte seine Fans auch mehr in der älteren Klientel (Studenten etc.) haben, da es bereits seit über 20 Jahren erfolgreich als TT existiert. Bleibt noch abzuwarten, wie sich das Web 2.0 und virales Marketing auf die Communityzusammensetzung künftiger Spiele auswirkt.


----------



## Tannenbernie (4. August 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Dies ist natürlich nicht so, denn WoW-Werbung hat als Zielgruppe ganz klar Jugendliche (ich meine Hallo? Mr. T? A-Team?)...



Wuerde sagen, da widersprichst du dir selbst. A-Team ist eine soo uralte Serie, das nur Oldies wie ich ueber 30 sie ueberhaupt kennen. Meine Gilde in WoW hat niemand unter 30 und wir alle fanden den Mr T Werbespot ziemlich cool - Kindheitserinnerungen halt. Kann mir nich vorstellen das irgendein Kiddie in Deutschland je von dem gehoert haette, da muesste schon Britney Spears Werbung als Nachtelf Junkie machen oder so.


----------



## Ascían (4. August 2008)

Tannenbernie schrieb:


> Wuerde sagen, da widersprichst du dir selbst. A-Team ist eine soo uralte Serie, das nur Oldies wie ich ueber 30 sie ueberhaupt kennen. Meine Gilde in WoW hat niemand unter 30 und wir alle fanden den Mr T Werbespot ziemlich cool - Kindheitserinnerungen halt. Kann mir nich vorstellen das irgendein Kiddie in Deutschland je von dem gehoert haette, da muesste schon Britney Spears Werbung als Nachtelf Junkie machen oder so.



Ich behaupte jeder der nicht hinterm Mond lebt kennt das A-Team. Wobei ich die Idee mit Britney Spears als Testimonial gar nicht so abwegig finde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakonis (4. August 2008)

> Da es hier offenbar nicht auffällt, wenn man seine Postzahlen erhöht.



gute idee.

W.A.R. wird definitiv die selben sachen durch machen wie AoC. es wird viele enttäuschte geben, die sich dann wieder überall kraftig ausweinen. mit der veröffentlichung der kürzungen haben sie von aoc gelernt und wollen dem gleich vorab entgehen. ob das spielprinziep und das flair greift bei der großen masse, wird sich erst zeigen.

hdro hat momentan eher eine sonderstellung. trotz wow prinzip scheint es bei den kiddies nicht so zu greifen und bleibt davon größtenteils verschont.


----------



## Recc (4. August 2008)

hehe


----------



## Pacster (5. August 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Ich behaupte jeder der nicht hinterm Mond lebt kennt das A-Team. Wobei ich die Idee mit Britney Spears als Testimonial gar nicht so abwegig finde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Behaupten kannst du viel...aber nur kennen nutzt ja nichts und ich bezweifle das du heute viele 12jährige findest, die auf das A-Team stehen wenn Pokemon, digimon und Naruto im anderen Kanal laufen.
Nene, da haste voll daneben gegriffen. Weder Minime, noch Shatner oder Mr.T sprechen die Kinder an sondern eher die 20+ Generation(wobei Minime tatsächlich eher die extrem kindlichen 20+ Leute anspricht...denn die Filme sind wirklich nur für spätpubertäre zu verkraften).

Gametimekarten-Käufer-Anzahl über 18 ist verschwindend gering? Welch Überraschung! Schonmal daran gedacht das andere ne Kreditkarte haben und deshalb nicht auf gametime-karten angewiesen sind?
Ich war beim Start von BC etwas verspätet beim Nachtverkauf(bin eh nachtmensch und dachte den Spass gönne ich mir. Und ich hatte das shcneller in der Hand als die Vorbesteller weils weniger gab die bar zahlen wollten. Das war irgendwie lustig deren Gesichter zu sehen....)....da war kein einziger unter 18. Heißt das jetzt das praktisch alle WoW-Spieler über 18 sind? Nein...es heißt einfach das Eltern ihre Kinder selten nachts in Industriegebiete karren. ;-)


----------



## knusperzwieback (5. August 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jop AOC raus aus den Charts, DRakensang auf platz 1
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist leicht: Ich + top Gesundheit + 20 Mio. auf dem Konto (bin bescheiden).


----------



## Shintuargar (5. August 2008)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Im übrigen bin auch ich im Handel mit elektronischer Unterhaltungssoftware tätig und die Zahl der WoW-Käufer über 18, bzw Gametimekarten-käufer, ist seeeeeehr überschaubar.
> (Ergo ist der beliebte Spruch: "WoW ist ein Kiddie-Spiel" nicht sehr weit weggeholt)



Naja, das liegt aber auch daran, dass ein 18+ Käufer mehr Möglichkeiten besitzt um ein Spiel zu bekommen und nicht zu dir in den Handel kommen muss. Ebenso mit den Gametimekarten, während der 18+ meist ein eigenes Konto besitzt und per ELV oder Kreditkarte zahlen kann, muss der 14jährige sein Spielzeitkonto anderweitig auffüllen. Gerade dann wenn es die Eltern nicht mitbekommen sollen. ;-)



> ZITAT(Sorzzara @ 4.08.2008, 17:14)
> Und ich hoffe STARK dass möglichst viele Leute bei WoW bleiben...dich eingeschlossen...damit die W.A.R Community eine Chance hat, eines Tages auch so reif und Flamefrei zu sein wie die bei HdRO.



Das kannst du getrost knicken, denn wie hier bereits an anderer Stelle geschrieben wurde, wird sich auch in der WAR Community ein Querschnitt der Gesellschaft ansiedeln. Mit weniger Spielern hat man zwar weniger Flamer, aber genauso gut weniger nette Spieler. Wird leider bei dieser Art von Diskussion gern vergessen. Das HdRO relativ flamefrei zu sein scheint, muss wohl am Hauptaugenmerk PvE liegen. Da WAR in die PvP Kerbe schlägt, wirst du deine Hoffnung m.E. begraben können. 

Aber wo ist das Problem? Einfach  nicht mit solchen Leuten spielen. Dann erledigt sich das von allein. Funzt auch super in WoW. Und wenn sich Gleichgesinnte zusammenrotten, kannst du dann sowieso nichts anderes mehr machen als ignorieren.


----------



## La Saint (5. August 2008)

Kazabeth schrieb:


> Diesen sinnlos Thread find ich auch "einfach schlecht" -> In den Müll.
> Ab der wievielten Seite wurde es eigentlich offtopic? Seite 2 oder schon auf Seite 1 - bin zu faul jetzt nochmal nachzuschauen.
> Vote 4 close



Netter Versuch. 

Aber es sind ja immer die Fanboys, die nach einem Close rufen. Niemals die Kritiker. Ich habe noch nie einen Post gelesen der Art "Das Spiel ist scheiße. Auf 50 Seiten bestätigen das die Leute. Also macht endlich den Thread zu". Für mich ist dieser Fanboy-Ruf eher eine Verzweiflungstat. Anders kriegen die wohl die Kritik nicht abgestellt.

Wir können ja ein kleines Resüme machen. In welchem Zustand ist AoC denn jetzt, 3 Monate nach Release? Einfach mal abhaken, welche Punkte erledigt oder beseitigt sind. 

1.  Client hat Memory-Leak (Eine Todsünde bei der Software-Entwicklung)
2.  Client läuft instabil
3.  Client läuft langsam (im Hintergrund von Funcom aufgespielte Minipatche) 
3.  Cliientabstürze Server bedingt
4.  Client ist hardwareabhängiger als der modernste Ego-Shooter
5.  Client Bugs betreffend Rendering
6.  Client Bugs betreffend Clipping
7.  Client Bugs betreffend Performance
8.  Itemazation (3 verschiedene Waffenröcke für alle Klassen, in allen Levelstufen)
9.  Itemasation, keine funktionierenden Stats
10.Itemasation, keine transparenten Stats
11.Item fressendes Postsystem
12.Item fressende NPC-Händler
13.Angriffsgeschwindigkeit bei weiblichen Chars (weniger Damage)
..
usw.
Jetzt habe ich einfach die Lust verloren. Diese Liste ließe sich bis Punkt 500 fortsetzen. Sagt mir einfach, ob sich der Status von AoC nennenswert geändert hat. Hat man sich verbessert? Ist man von dem Status "grottenschlecht" jetzt schon bei dem Status "einfach schlecht" angekommen?

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Theroas (5. August 2008)

Ich möchte mal kurz einwerfen:
Wenn "AoC-Fanboy" sein bedeutet, die bereits "gesetzten" "Standards" ignorieren zu können,
weniger auf die Masse zu schielen und trotz zahlreicher Bugs "sein" Spiel gefunden zu haben..
..dann bin ich gerne AoC-Fanboy und fast schon stolz darauf, daß ich ein MMORPG nicht nur
deswegen Spiele um "toll" und "epic" zu - und nur deswegen wird der Marktführer in DIESER
Größenordnung gespielt.

WoW ist ein gutes Spiel. AoC ist ein gutes Spiel.


----------



## Goodspeak (5. August 2008)

Ja ich spiele Age of Conan gerne, hab auch endlich meinen ersten 80iger. Ich spiele schon seit dem earlier Access und hab mir sehr viel zeit gelassen das ganze Game schön zu genießen und ich muss sagen... es macht immer noch sehr viel spass.

Vielen Problemen kann man schon aus dem Weg gehen wenn man mal nicht nur den flamethread hinterherjagt, um sich dann gegenseitig hoch zu schaukeln.

Out of memory bug... zich lösungsvarianten werden da angeboten, sei es vista oder xp.
Ich selbst hatte damit zu kaempfen bin aber kurzer hand auf vista 64 umgestiegen. hatte dann keine probleme mehr mit dem client crash oder out of memory.

Das einzige was ich mir wünsche ist, das es nicht immer zu verglichen werden sollte mit anderen spielen, zb mit WoW. Solche Sätze wie "Never play on Patchday" sind doch erst durch WoW bekannt geworden. Sonst würde sie nicht jeder kennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer WoW für ein richtiges tiefgehendes MMORPG haelt der meint auch C&C sei ein tiefgehenedes Strategie Spiel. Tiefgang ist in MMORPGs doch garnicht mehr gefragt... und warum!?! weil die meisten schlicht weg zu dämlich sind und das volle potential eines solchen spiels nicht mehr ausschöpfen können und es dann canceln. SWG super spiel... machen wir es comerz fähig damit es jeder depp spielen kann. und zack jegliche logig und tiefgang weg. Das gleiche bei EQ2.
Bei WoW sieht es dann anders aus... warum renn denn da soviele deppen rum? richtig, weil selbst meine nichtvorhande Schwester mit 9 Jahren in der lage waere es zu spielen.
Nischen produkte, insider games, das wären gute vorraussetzungen für gute comunitys.
Aber nicht spiele wie WoW, wo jeder horst meint mitreden zu können. weil er selbst mal in ner southpark serie ein zwei spielausschnitte gesehn hat.
Und das gleiche problem jetzt bei AoC da sind einfach zuviele augen drauf gericht und wieder meldet sich jeder hins und kuns zu wort. Von der Spielmechanik keine ahnung. eine weiterführende bildungseinrichtung nicht abgeschlossen aber der master checker vom dienst.

Age of Conan versucht dies mit einer FSK18 aus dem weg zu gehen. aber jeder weiss, das dies kein garant für eine erwachsene comunity ist. Im gegenteil, Pubers und spaet pubertärende fühlen sich genau durch sowas angesprochen. Mitten im Hormon wirrwar zwängen sie sich in die reihen der spielenden um einen hauch des "erwachsenseins" abzubekommen. und gehen einen mehr auf den sack als die 13. werbeunterbrechung bei king of queens.

Ich unterstell nicht jedem, der nicht für AoC ist, mit seiner körperlichen wie geistigen entwicklung dem endstadium entgegen zu winken. Es gibt durchaus bodenstaendige kritik und jeder der das game wirklcih spielen möchte aber aufgrund technischer probleme einfachn icht dazu in der lage ist, hat mein vollstes mitgefühl.

Lasst das Spiel einfach Spiel sein und denen Spass die Spass haben wollen.
Ansonsten nimmt ihr nur den Leuten Platz weg die wirklich etwas zu sagen haben.

Mfg 

Goodspeak


----------



## Marvlol (5. August 2008)

was nen flame fred ^^


----------



## prontopronto (5. August 2008)

1


----------



## Abrox (5. August 2008)

Hab jetzt nach fast einem Monat wieder reingesehen (War verreist) und ich muss sagen, es hat sich viel getan.

3 Stunden Spielzeit:

Client läuft stabil (Kein Crash)
FPS Zahl ist von 20 auf gut 35 gestiegen (in bevölkerten Gebieten) 
1x für 3 sek hohen Ping gehabt (nicht besonders störend)
Einige Interface Verbesserungen (Freunde- und Gildenfenster macht optisch stark was her)
Mehr eindeutschung. Von 20 Quests hatte ich nur 4 Englischpassagen von denen waren die Antworten der NPC meist auf Deutsch)
Kombos gehen leichter von der Hand (manchmal musste ich 3-4x auf den entsprechenden Knopf drücken)
Itembeschreibung ist verbessert worden (Bind on Equip)
Kartenbugs soweit nicht festgestellt
Man kann jetzt genau erkennen was dein Gegenüber ist (Shift+Linksklick Name auf im Chat)

Das waren nur ein paar Änderungen aber alle hab ich auch nicht mehr im Kopf. Es ist definitiv eine positive Sache.

PS: Hab jetzt mal wieder G3 ausgepackt. Mit dem Community Patch 1.6 läuft es besser als je zuvor. Werds wohl doch noch durchspielen können *freu*


----------



## La Saint (22. August 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> Hab jetzt nach fast einem Monat wieder reingesehen (War verreist) und ich muss sagen, es hat sich viel getan.
> 
> 3 Stunden Spielzeit:
> 
> ...



Ja, ja. Alles eine Frage des Blickfeldes.

Einer meiner Arbeitskollegen spielt immer noch AoC. Der ist ebenfalls ganz begeistert. Es ist ruhig geworden auf seinem Server. Und zwar so ruhig, das die Rollenspieler endlich ungestört ihre Rollen spielen können. Er schwärmt zum Beispiel von dem wöchentlichen Tavernen-Event in Khemi, wo man sich regelmäßig zum rollenkonformen Schwätzchen trifft. Ok, wenn zu viele an dem Event teilnehmen, laggt es zwar. Aber man ist ja nicht zum kämpfen gekommen, also nimmt man es gelassen hin.

Clientabstürze kommen ebenfalls vor, genauso wie Serverabstürze oder graue Maps. Aber, mein Gott, man weiß ja wo man ist, nämlich in der Taverne, da kann die Map ruhig grau sein. Items? Na ja, so schöne, wie die NPCs anhaben, gibt es immer noch nicht. Das wurmt die Rollenspieler natürlich etwas, denn die Spieler müssen noch immer in dem gleichen hellbraunen Einheitsröckchen rumlaufen, wie vor 3 Monaten. Und ob Bind on Equip unbedingt ein Vorteil ist, wird auch kontrovers diskutiert. Aber immerhin sollen ja einige Attribute der Items inzwischen funktionieren. Gelegentlich.

Es sieht so aus, als hätte AoC seine ökologische Nische gefunden. PVP und PVE sind zwar genauso schlecht wie vor 3 Monaten, das Spiel ist immer noch weitgehend verbugged, aber die RPGler scheinen ein Zuhause gefunden zu haben. Sei es ihnen gegönnt.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Sugandhalaya (25. August 2008)

Wen interessieren denn dein Arbeitskollege, deine permanente Antihaltung und RP bei AoC?

Die Putzfrau des Vaters der Kabelträgerin der RTL-Nachrichten mag übrigens Tetris nicht, alles so grau da!


----------



## etmundi (25. August 2008)

Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> Wen interessieren denn dein Arbeitskollege, deine permanente Antihaltung und RP bei AoC?








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (26. August 2008)

Goodspeak schrieb:


> Ja ich spiele Age of Conan gerne, hab auch endlich meinen ersten 80iger. Ich spiele schon seit dem earlier Access und hab mir sehr viel zeit gelassen das ganze Game schön zu genießen und ich muss sagen... es macht immer noch sehr viel spass.
> 
> Vielen Problemen kann man schon aus dem Weg gehen wenn man mal nicht nur den flamethread hinterherjagt, um sich dann gegenseitig hoch zu schaukeln.
> 
> ...




Super. Hättest auch schreiben können "lasst jedem sein Spiel. Kritisiert keine anderen Spiele...achja...und WoW ist nur was für unfähige und Kinder"....allerdings wäre dann vermutlich jedem sofort aufgefallen das es nur ein weiterer Post nach dem Motto "andere Spiele sind scheiße, ist einfach so.Und wagt es bloss nicht meins zu kritisieren" ist.  Netter Versuch....trotzdem 6....setzen.


----------



## Skelettron (27. August 2008)

auch mal flamen will...



> Es sieht so aus, als hätte AoC seine ökologische Nische gefunden. PVP und PVE sind zwar genauso schlecht wie vor 3 Monaten, das Spiel ist immer noch weitgehend verbugged, aber die RPGler scheinen ein Zuhause gefunden zu haben. Sei es ihnen gegönnt.



Glaube eher die nische ist bei den 29jährigen besserverdienern singel männern die sonst nie eine nackte titte sehen würden... haha... blanke brüste und spritzendes blut forthewin


----------



## Caupolican (27. August 2008)

Skelettron schrieb:


> Glaube eher die nische ist bei den 29jährigen besserverdienern singel männern die sonst nie eine nackte titte sehen würden... haha... blanke brüste und spritzendes blut forthewin



Selbsterkenntnis?


----------



## HGVermillion (28. August 2008)

Ich gehör zwar nicht ins AoC Forum aber nehmt euch meine Sig zu Herzen, die ganz unten!


----------



## nipples (28. August 2008)

> Es sieht so aus, als hätte AoC seine ökologische Nische gefunden



Ökologische Nischen werden weder gefunden noch besetzt, sie werden gebildet. Ergo exisitieren sie nicht, bevor sie gebildet wurden. So können sie schonmal nicht gefunden werden. Wenn schon klugscheißen, dann korrekt.


----------



## hugly (28. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Ich gehör zwar nicht ins AoC Forum aber nehmt euch meine Sig zu Herzen, die ganz unten!


Keine Angst, viele der Leue die hier Posten spielen garkein AOC, und wenn WAR rauskommt habt ihr die anne Backe, bereite dich scho ma drauf vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## softcake_orange (28. August 2008)

Wer war nochmal "Funcom"???

AoC wollte nach eigener Aussage das beste MMORPG werden und alle anderen das Fürchten lehren...

War ja klar das ein Haufen Kiddys auf solch dämliche Marketingsprüche rein fallen.

Macht Euch nichts draus, denn:

WAR IS COMING!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skelettron (28. August 2008)

> Selbsterkenntnis?


Spiele ich es noch? - Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber da du dich beschwerst, fühltest du dich wohl angesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@AOC
"Du wurdest gewogen, du wurdest gemessen, und du wurdest einstimmig für nicht gut genug befunden. Willkommen in der neuen Welt. Möge Gott Dich schützen, falls es sein Wille ist, dies zu tun."


----------



## Abell (28. August 2008)

Ich bin auch einer derjenigen, die nur bis zum Auslaufen des Freimonats gespielt haben.

Aber so schlimm wie manche hier behaupten fand ich AoC eigentlich nicht. FpS, Latenz, Serverabstürze oder Bugs - hatte kaum bis gar keine Probleme mit sowas.

Wieso ich dann aufgehört habe?

-Weil für mich der Hauptbestandteile eines MMORpG´s das PvP System und das Handwerkssystem darstellen. PvP ist nicht mal auf PvP Servern vorhanden und beim Handwerk - alle 10-20 Level ein paar Quests und das wars (da gefällt mir das WoW System besser).

-Zonen - ist wirklich nichts für mich, mir gefällt eine offene und frei begehbare Welt einfach besser

-beim letzten Punkt bin ich ehrlich gesagt selbst schuld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Quests: Das Wegfindungssystem macht es einem viel zu einfach. Man braucht nur von Markierung zu Markierung laufen und alles abschlachten oder mitnehmen was man findet - macht das lesen der Quests beinahe unnötig - man bekommt relativ wenig von den Geschichten mit. Naja man kann sich natürlich trotzdem die Zeit nehmen aber wenn man weiss dass man nur ein Stündchen Zeit hat...


Das meiste alse eher subjektive Eindrücke und wenn ich an die geniale Grafik denke wurd ich am liebsten wieder mal reinschaun... wenn nicht WAR vor der Tür stünde...


----------



## detolicious (28. August 2008)

Gibts ernsthaft Leute, welche 3 Monate bares Geld zahlen um Beta Tester zu sein?

Der AOC release war klar zu früh, das Spiel war nicht richtig durch getestet aber das grosse Geld hat man schon gerochen. Zu allem Übel werkelt man schon an Erweiterungen obwohl das definitiv nicht Priorität hat.

Das Kampfsystem wurde zu überbewertet, es ist entgegen den Ankündigungen zu undynamisch. 

Bei release einige bugs zu finden ist ganz normal, bedenke man die Spielerschar welche sich zum Start auf die Server einwählt, jedoch hätte bei AOC einiges vermieden werden können. 

Für die einen ist das design rustikal und realistisch für die anderen einfallslos und trist, es liegt im Auge des Betrachters was das Aussehen betrifft. Jedoch nicht der Technische Aspekt des Spieles welcher ganz klar nicht ausgereift war/ist.

Die community, man hat überall querdenker und unreife Gesellen welche einem nicht so richtig in den Kram passen. Natürlich wird WOW angeprangert aber man möge einen kurzen Blick auf die Spielerzahl werfen, da ist es nicht verwunderlich das die Dichte solcher Individuen höher ist. Aber sie gibt es überall, es gibt auf in AOC eine ungeheure Menge an "shit-talk" a la "Ey, deine Mudda..!" - Ich bin heil froh kann die Allianz nicht mit der Horde kommunizieren in WOW, das wäre noch bedenklicher anzusehen. Das Wichtige ist, dass man solchen Leuten aus dem Weg geht und sie machen lässt. Ich hab noch keine Community gesehen die geschlossen hinter einer Sache steht, es sind schliesslich alles Menschen und jeder hat andere Ideen oder empfindet anders. 

Abschliessend kann gesagt werden, dass AOC zuviel versprochen hat, was fatal sein kann - man siehe die Ab- bzw. Rückgänge der Spieler - es zuviele "Kinderkrankheiten" hatte und content mässig nicht an die aktuellen Spitzenreiten hinkommt. Wer dies bestreitet ist verblendet oder einer jener, welche man sie so schön als "Fanboy" bezeichnet. Ohne diese Elemente kann man nicht auf den Thron des Genres klettern.


----------



## Niko78 (28. August 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Wer war nochmal "Funcom"???
> 
> AoC wollte nach eigener Aussage das beste MMORPG werden und alle anderen das Fürchten lehren...
> 
> ...



Na, es werden doch nicht nur Kiddys gewesen sein die darauf reingefallen sind, wo doch das Game eh erst für Leute +18 ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist klar ... WAR IS COMING ... mal abwarten wie es so laufen wird wenn doch auch einiges - oder doch mehr - oder doch noch ein bißchen mehr ^^ - entfernt wurde nur deswegen um Mitte September den Markt zu erobern. ^^


----------



## Pacster (28. August 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> WAR IS COMING!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




AoC has left the building.....na hoffen wir mal WAR geht's nicht genauso...;-)


----------



## Tyranei (28. August 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.)
> ...




der Punkt 4 irritiert mich dachte das Game ist von FC


----------



## etmundi (28. August 2008)

Tyranei schrieb:


> der Punkt 4 irritiert mich dachte das Game ist von FC



EA=early access


----------



## Caupolican (28. August 2008)

Skelettron schrieb:


> Spiele ich es noch? - Nein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich hab mich doch gar nicht beschwert. Aber da Du glaubst, die Zielgruppe zu kennen, liegt der Verdacht doch nahe, dass du dazu gehörst.

Ich hingegen gehöre nicht dazu, allein schon aus Altersgründen. Aber trotz meines greisen Alters bekomme ich doch auch außerhalb des Spiels hin und wieder "nackte Titten" zu sehen. Und die kann man dann sogar anfassen ...

Aber ich schweife ab.

Was nun diese Diskussion angeht (obwohl man das kaum noch so nennen kann), so habe ich mich bisher nicht an den Vergleichen AoC vs. WoW beteiligt und werde das auch weiterhin nicht tun, weil beide Spiele ihre eigenen Qualitäten und Mängel haben. Was mich aber angesichts der hier tobenden Flame-wars echt aufregt, ist die Arroganz einiger Flamer, die glauben, alle müssten - weil sie das tun - AoC für schlecht halten, und wer dies nicht so sieht ist dann in ihren Augen ein armer Irrer, der sich von Funcom das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen läßt.

Leute, werdet endlich erwachsen (und damit bitte auch toleranter) !


----------



## Sorzzara (28. August 2008)

Darf man mal erfahren, wer zur Hölle so krank war, diesen Thread wieder zu reaktivieren? ^^

Er war grad so schön am runterrutschen in die ewige Vergessenheit ^^


----------



## Coup de grâce (28. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Darf man mal erfahren, wer zur Hölle so geistesgestört war, diesen Thread wieder zu reaktivieren? ^^



lol




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Kaleb- (28. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Darf man mal erfahren, wer zur Hölle so krank war, diesen Thread wieder zu reaktivieren? ^^
> 
> Er war grad so schön am runterrutschen in die ewige Vergessenheit ^^



Ich denke einfach dieses Stück Software Müll und die falsche Propaganda seitens Fun Com dazu...* *Rest wegeditiert von Ocian**


----------



## the Dragonfist (28. August 2008)

sehr heisses eisen kaleb


----------



## Patso (28. August 2008)

wie alt ist dieser Thread eigentlich schon ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( ok ich schau schon selbst nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ) 

ach ja und immer schön freundlich bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




( und erwähnt bitte war nicht mehr ist ehr sowas wie schlechte werbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Sugandhalaya (29. August 2008)

Was war eigentlich mit dem nackten Barbaren bei 50 Seiten? Wir warten noch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thal23 (29. August 2008)

also..  aoc ist besser als herr der ringe.definitiv.
aber schlechter als wow..(und das ist meine meinung)

leider gibt es sehr viele menschen die wohl die meinung des TE teilen.
das zeigt die zahlende kundschaft die in aoc abnimmt anstatt zuzunehmen.

das kommt ja nicht von irgendwoher.

wow war deutlich fehlerfreier als es aufm markt kam.und kommt mir nicht mit der grafik.wow is 3 jahre alt.
natürlich is die garfik da schlechter.


----------



## Senseless6666 (29. August 2008)

Bloodytears schrieb:


> mackieren


Markieren trifft es eher..^^


----------



## La Saint (30. August 2008)

Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> Was war eigentlich mit dem nackten Barbaren bei 50 Seiten? Wir warten noch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt, da war doch was ^^

Irgendwo hier habe ich gelesen, die Geschäftsführung von Funcom stößt gerade im großen Stil ihre Funcom-Aktien ab. Ist das diese Geschichte mit den pelzigen Vierbeinern und dem sinkenden Schiff?

cu
Lasaint


----------



## zhorin (30. August 2008)

Das mit den Aktien kann nie und nimmer stimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - schliesslich ist man ja von der Qualität und der Langlebigkeit seines Produktes felsenfest überzeugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaub eh dass bei Funcom ein paar Leute weiter oben schon registriert haben dass da was nicht nach Plan läuft und AoC nihct der Oberburner wird als der es gehypt wurde.
Dennoch hat deren Marketingabteilung alles richtig gemacht - es wurden sehr viele Einheiten verkauft und eine passable Anzahl Leute findet das Spiel ansprechend genug um längerfristig dafür Geld zu bezahlen.
Die Leute die bis jetzt dabei geblieben sind werden wohl auch noch ein Weilchen weiter zocken und ihren Spass daran haben und das ist ja auch gut so - aber es gibt auch genug andere die sich was das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis betreffend etwas abgezockt fühlen und das sollte man auch respektieren ( ich bin auch einer von denen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Norei (30. August 2008)

Thal23 schrieb:


> also..  aoc ist besser als herr der ringe.definitiv.
> aber schlechter als wow..(und das ist meine meinung)


Also Herr der Ringe ist besser als aoc und WoW. Definitiv. Das ist meine Meinung. Und mittlerweile hat HdRO auch wieder mehr aktive Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (als AoC, nicht als WoW)


----------



## Sin (31. August 2008)

Also so viele Leute wie hier am rumheulen sind.... glaub ich sollte das game mal ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (31. August 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> Also Herr der Ringe ist besser als aoc und WoW. Definitiv. Das ist meine Meinung. Und mittlerweile hat HdRO auch wieder mehr aktive Spieler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



HDRO ist wirklich sehr gut, vor allem hat es die beste community (von den mmos die ich gespielt hab), leider hat mir da das pvp gefehlt und es war mir zu sehr auf "lieb" gemacht.
AoC ist auch sehr gut, bietet leider etwas wenig content
WoW fand ich damals klasse, heute find ichs nur noch langweilig

Ein Fehlkauf war bei mir keines der Spiele, hab alle gern gespielt.


----------



## Thornado (31. August 2008)

Alle grösseren Gilden stehen zu AOC und seine ZUKUNFT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kira-kun (31. August 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Also so viele Leute wie hier am rumheulen sind.... glaub ich sollte das game mal ausprobieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tu das!
Wenn du viel Spieler bist, dann solltest bis Warhammer Release ( denke mal darauf wartest du bei
deinem Avatar) so um Lvl 50 sein.

Danach ist AoC eh nurnoch endlos lieblos und unreif.

Das leveln war echt top bis 50, gute Atmosphäre, aber Melee zocken nervt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin damals von 40er Assel auf ToS umgestiegen.

Leider ist AoC echt das einzige MMORPG in meiner ca 7 jährigen Laufbahn wo nach 1 Woche
auf Endgame nurnoch langweilig war.

Raids sind öde, kein vergleich zu WoW
PvP ist unfertig, selbst nach 3 Monaten noch super unbalanced.


Nuja wenn du kurzweil suchst für 2 Wochen, schau rein.
Das Spiel gibts eh schon für 29,99 incl. Freimonat, weil keiner mehr AoC zocken will.


----------



## neon1705 (31. August 2008)

Kira-kun schrieb:


> Das Spiel gibts eh schon für 29,99 incl. Freimonat, weil keiner mehr AoC zocken will.



Also wen ich sowas immer lese...

Ich denke es gibt noch genug leute die AOC am leben halten und Funcom hoffnung geben und genügen feedbacks liefern das, das spiel dochnoch was großes wird

und eins kann ich mit sicherheit sagen KEIN mmo ist von der grafik her so liebevoll gestaltet wie AOC

kleies beispiel bei der anfangs insel tortage ist mir noch nie aufgefallen das turach (oder wie er heiß) nen leberfleck auf den rücken hat
oder wen man noch näher ranzoom sieht man die haar ansätze bei seinen kahlen kopf und man sieht die hautporen

auf solche kleinen details achtet doch sonst kein schwein

ausserdem finde ich die storys ganz angenehm und macht halt immer wieder spass und das ist ein spiel wo ich mich als RPler nicht verstecken muss (so wie in wow) dort hilft man sich auch gegenseitig wen man von höheren gegankt wird

also so schlecht wie ihr das spiel immer redet ist es nicht, natürlich gibt es ne menge bugs aber war wow gleich von anfang an perfekt selbst heute ist es immernoch voller bugs und diese spürt man mehr als bei aoc

beispiel das nach fast jeden 2. schlag der mob auf entkommen ist
oder animationen beim fliegen fehlen oder mein mount verschwindet beim zonenwechel das ich auf ein unsichbaren pferd reite
oder diese bugs das die planzen in der luft hängen und man nicht rankommt

und so weiter ich denke man kann beide spiele schlecht reden aber das sollte jeder für sich entscheiden was er spielen möchte

so genug geschrieben

mfg


----------



## Kira-kun (31. August 2008)

Du sagst es.
Auch WoW hat heute noch mit Problemen zu kämpfen,
die es seit Release gibt.

Bestes Beispiel: open PvP.
Ist einfach nicht machbar mit Blizzards Servern.

Vorteil von Blizzard: WoW war nie als PvP Spiel angekündigt,
sondern immer als PvE Spiel mit PvP optionen.


AoC steht an einem Ähnlichen Punkt. Grp PvP geht gut,
aber Sieges und Massenpvp ist nahe der Unspielbarkeit
und das seit 3 Monaten.
Zumal die Features, mit welchen AoC beworben wurde immernoch
ned da sind.

- kein DX 10
- Kein PvP System
- keine bugfreien, mit guter Performance laufende Sieges.
( und nein es ist keine Option die Grafik auf Low zu stellen für ein 48v48 Minigame )

Zudem kommt in zwei Wochen das nächste PvP/Sieges - MMO raus, welches in der
Beta schon besser läuft wie AoC nach 3 Monaten Release.

Wenn man sich nun als Spieler fragen muss:

Will ich nen Grafikblender oder ein Spiel welches rundum funktioniert?
Ist die Antwort auf dauer wohl kar...


----------



## Shac (1. September 2008)

neon1705 schrieb:


> Also wen ich sowas immer lese...
> 
> Ich denke es gibt noch genug leute die AOC am leben halten und Funcom hoffnung geben und genügen feedbacks liefern das, das spiel dochnoch was großes wird
> 
> ...



hab zwar keinen Plan in welcher Ecke du rumrennst aber die Buggedmobs trifft man eher selten(ok messerdorngrat hatte ich dämlich ne Menge verbuggter Viecher aber war am nächsten tag auch wieder weg) den Flugbug hatte ich noch nie und ich spiele WoW schon seit es en halbes Jahr raus ist ebenso hab ich noch keine fliegenden Pflanzen gesehen. Aber Bugs gibts dennoch hier und da aber die kann man verschmerzen weil se sehr selten sind. Wies jetzt bei AOC aussieht kann ich net sagen nur das vom hören und sagen her. Grafik mag zwar schön und gut sein aber dafür das WoW ne veraltete Grafik hat sehen die Umgebungen trotzdem sehr gut aus zwar nicht so realistisch wie bei AoC aber dennoch irgendwie lebendig. Aus Fairness möchte ich auch anmerken das Blizzard auch keine weiße Weste hat(die leute die vor BC gespielt haben werden sich wohl noch an die legendäre Lagzeit erinnern vor dem aufrüsten der Server das auch en halbes Jahr dauerte bis mal was unternommen wurde und in der Zwischenzeit Raids ausfielen weil die halbe truppe discos hatte oder das Grabmal des Lichtes wobei ich bis heute net weiß obs mal gefixt wurde).
Wünsche daher noch unseren WOW`lern und AoC`lern und den angehenden War`lern en angenehmen Abend.


----------



## Validus (1. September 2008)

Kira-kun schrieb:


> Du sagst es.
> Auch WoW hat heute noch mit Problemen zu kämpfen,
> die es seit Release gibt.
> 
> ...




Ja es ist Klar ich nehm AoC


----------



## neon1705 (1. September 2008)

ich kopiere meinen satz mal aus den anderen thread

bitte schließt diesen thema endlich ab es ist ja nichtmehr zum aushalten hier ständig diese AOC whiner

DANN SPIELT ES DOCH NICHT UND BESCHÄFTIGT EUCH AUCH NICHT DAMIT WENS EUCH NICHT GEFÄLLT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da bekomme ich halsadern so groß wie fahrradschläuche

vielleicht mache ich mal nen tread auf mit den titel HDRO ist scheisse einfach mal so weil mir grad danach iss habe die beta gespielt und war absolut nicht mein fall also ist das game auch für den rest der welt natürlich scheisse... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shardia (1. September 2008)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> Sag mir bitte mal ein Spiel was Bugfrei auf dem markt kam ? Aber bitte komm mir nicht mit Tetris.



Also ich weiß nicht wie lange du schon Computerspiele spielst, aber es gab eine Zeit, da hatte fast keiner Internet, und wenn man es hatte, war es eine riesen Hürde einen 12 mb großen Patch herunterzuladen!
Auch in dieser Zeit (es ist gerade mal 8 Jahre her) wurden Spiele von epischer Größe und großartigem Tiefgang kreiert (ich nenne nur Rollenspiel-Giganten wie die Black Isle-Spiele!) und ich musste diese NIEMALS ein einziges mal patchen!
(Das erste Spiel was ich patchen musste war Outcast, und das hat mich Nächte gekostet!)

Natürlich ist es eine tolle Errungenschaft, das jeder heute Zugang zu super schnellem Internet haben kann, die Spielemacher kleine Fehler auch im Nachhinein ausmerzen können, ihr Spiel auch auf der neueren Hardware noch lauffähig machen zu können, Balance-Probleme ausmerzen können, neuen Content nachliefern etc. 

JEDOCH

Das durch das Internet den ENDnutzer (uns) als Beta (manchmal eher Alpha -.-') Tester zu missbrauchen, ist nicht nur missbrauch des Internets, sondern auch Verrat am Kunden!


----------



## Durlok (1. September 2008)

also AoC ist bestimmt nicht schlecht !
bugs hin oder her, ich habe es nun selbst 3 monate gespielt und hatte eigentlich die meiste zeit spass daran
was mich leider enteuscht an dem spiel ist die langzeitmotivation und daran ist AoC bei mir letztendlich auch gescheitert
das ist aber ein persönliches problem und dafür kann man nicht ausschlieslich dem spiel schuld geben
FC ist bestimmt nicht das non plus ultra aber mal erlich blizz und co sind das bestimmt auch nicht
jeder soll spielen was er mag und vor allem was im spass macht
und da nicht alle das selbe toll finden was ja auch gut ist so gibt es verschiedene spiele die alle ihre eigenen reize haben
also anstat hier AoC schlecht zu machen oder sich über die forentrolle aufregen spielt doch einfach lieber das spiel eurer wahl und alle sind glücklich


----------



## Lilith Twilight (1. September 2008)

Durlok schrieb:


> also anstat hier AoC schlecht zu machen...



Offenbar geht das einfach nicht in die Köpfe rein. Die meisten Leute schreiben hier nicht um AOC schlecht zu machen, sonder weil sie von Funcom belogen, betrogen und abgezockt wurden...

Wie zum Beispiel die Aussage, daß AoC eigentlich fertig sei und nur noch ein klein wenig Feinschliff bräuchte, weil man ja ein PERFEKTES Spiel rausbringen wollte...no comment -.-


----------



## Toroxx (1. September 2008)

So, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich sicher geflamed werde schreibe ich hier einfach mal ein paar Eindrück von mir zu AOC.

Ich bin mitlerweile sehr schlecht zu sprechen auf das Game, weil es meiner Meinung nach, einfach die größte Verarsche war,
die ich jemals erlebt habe.
Kein Mensch wird einem Spiel vorhalten, das es Bugs hat. Das kann passieren und ist auch mitlerweile relativ einfach auszumerzen, wenn
diese eben nicht allzu gravierend ausgefallen sind. Aber das was die Entwickler uns mit AOC vor die Füße geworfen haben, grenzt an einer
reinen Frechheit!

Ich spreche vom Stand bis 2 Wochen nach Release, ich habe mich nicht informiert was bis dahin verbessert worden ist und werde
dies auch sicher nicht tun. Selbst wenn AOC eines der besten Spiele überhaupt werden sollte, werde ich es nicht mehr spielen!

Vorab, mein System: Intel Core 2 Quad - Q6600 @ 2,4GHz, 4GB Ram, Geforce 8800GTX und Windows Vista Ultimate 64 Bit.
Ich muss zugeben, das Spiel ansich bis nach Tortage war wirklich der Hammer, hat mir sehr gut gefallen und ich war überzeugt das Spiel weiter
zu spielen.
Tja, irgendwann bin ich dann draufgekommen das ich nicht schneller stealthen konnte als alle anderen, das verschiedene Attacken nicht anständig
funktioniert haben usw. ... na gut, darüber konnte ich wirklich noch hinwegschauen.
Nachdem ich Tortage mit ca. lvl 20 verlassen hatte, Client-Absturz... naja, ok... kann auch durchaus mal passieren. Lustigerweise haben sich diese
aber so dermaßen angehäuft das ich in einer Stunde sicher 4-6 mal AOC neu starten durfte.
Dann bin ich draufgekommen das die Items teilweise überhaupt keine Stats bringen... toll...
Tja, und dann der Hammer, ich bin in der Hauptstadt (bitte fragt nicht mehr, die größte von allen halt...) und AOC schließt sich, Fehlermeldung:
Zu wenig Speicher. - AHA, alles klar.
Im Forum nachgelesen, alles mögliche probiert was dort geschrieben wurde, nichts funktionierte. Einen neuen Char erstellet und mit diesem hab ich
einen GM angeschrieben. Davon mal abgesehen das es 3 Tage dauerte bis er sich gemeldet hatte, war alles was er mir sagen konnte:"Da muss dein PC
schuld sein! Wahrscheinlich hast du zu wenig RAM oder probier mal deine Grafikkarte auszutauschen!" - WTF? oO

Naja... daraufhin AOC deinstalliert, Acc. gekündigt und die Hüllen irgendwo in meinem Schrank verstaut wo sie jetzt voraussichtlich für die
Ewigkeit bleiben werden.


Ich fühlte mich noch nie so verarscht von einem Entwickler wie in diesem Moment!
Nichts hat funktioniert - kein Endcontent, kein Midcontent, keine Attribute, keine Skills, keine Quests, kein Craftingsystem, kein PVP-System, hängenbleiben in den BG's, dauerhafte Clientabstürze, usw. usf. ...


Niemandem möchte ich dieses Spiel vermiesen, es gibt immer Leute, die solche Spiele auch toll finden, gibt es auch nichts gegen zu sagen!
Aber Leute zu blenden, mit teilweise an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Dingen ist auch nicht richtig.

So... das musste mal raus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Toroxx


----------



## Millhouse (1. September 2008)

Ich muß Shardia vollkommen recht geben,wen ein Spiel rauskommt erwarte ich als Kunde das das Spiel fertig ist und nicht 2 mal die Woche ein Patch nachgeliefert wird.Ich bezahle 50€ und dan monatlich noch meine Abogebühren.Wo ist den der Tolle PVP-Patch wo die ganze Welt drauf wartet.LOTRO zb hatte schon nach 2 Monaten den ersten Content Patch rausgebracht.Und wen ein Spiel entwickelt wird sollte man schon ein Zeitplan haben wan die ersten Sachen rauskommen.AOC wird nur noch ein Hardcorezocker gemeinde haben wie SWG mehr nicht,würde mich freuen wen ich wenn FC mich eines besseren Belehrt aber ich habe mein glauben an FC verloren.Hoffe das AOC anderen Spielehersteller eine Warnung ist und den Kunden nicht verarschen soll.Sonst landet das Game in der Versenkung,dachte eigentlich schon mit Gothic 3 hätte die Spielebranche gelernt.Aber na ja wir Kunden da nehme ich mich nicht aus sind eigentlich immer dumm genug jeden scheiß mitzumachen.Würde mir auch wünschen das die ganzen Magazinen die Spiele die noch Bugs haben mal ein bischen kritischer Bewerten.Wie andere schon sagten früher wo es noch kein Internet gabs waren die Spiele ausgereifter,und ich bin nicht mehr gewillt als ein versuchskanichen zu sein.Wollte mir zb demnächst Warhammer am releasetag holen,aber so warte ich erstmal ab und warte was die Com so schreibt.Und sollte es ein Titel geben bzw Award geben mit dem Titel Blenderspiel des jahres hätte es AOC verdient.Es gab doch mal bei PRO7 doch ne Show die hieß BLIZZ und da wurde doch immer Firmen  immer ein Fass ohne Boden übergeben.Weil sie den Kunden das geld aus der taschen ziehen,Funcom hätte es auch verdient.


----------



## Raminator (1. September 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.)
> ...


zum glück hab ich es damals mir nicht geholt^^


----------



## Salute (2. September 2008)

Clarke schrieb:


> wenn ich sowas Lese kommt es  mir hoch , AoC läuft dafür das es noch nicht mal  einen Monat am markt ist echt mal super



Ach ja, damals wars ja noch ok so etwas zu schreiben. Heutzutage gibt es kaum noch jemand, der über das Spiel berichten kann.^^


----------



## Dradka (2. September 2008)

Es ist interessant anfangs hab ich mir gedacht der Fredersteller ist ein Idiot mittlerweile geb ich ihm recht...


----------



## etmundi (2. September 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Heutzutage gibt es kaum noch jemand, der über das Spiel berichten kann.^^



Oder berichten will:

"Bezüglich der Nachlieferung einzelner Inhalte des Artikels müssen wir unsere Leser an dieser Stelle leider enttäuschen: Aufgrund weiterer Recherche haben wir uns entschieden, die Entwicklung des Titels derzeit nicht mehr zu verfolgen. Wir konnten ferner niemanden aus unserem Team gewinnen, sich dauerhaft angemessen mit Age of Conan - Hyborian Adventures zu beschäftigen. Ein Bericht zum PvP-Rangsystem und -Belohnungen, zu epischen Schlachten und zu anderen angekündigten Inhalten wird es deshalb auf Spieleflut.de in naher Zukunft nicht geben."


Langzeitmotivation:
40%
Sound:
93%
Grafik:
89%
Support:
0%
Kaufempfehlung
15%

:Drück mir


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (2. September 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.)
> ...



Zu den Punkten

1: Stimmt so nicht, allerdings sind einige heftige Bugs dabei, die man schneller beseitigen müsste
2: Stimmt, deswegen würd ichs lieber in Englisch spielen, dann nervt das schonmal nicht mehr
3: Nicht ganz richtig, man hat allerings wenig Auswahl im Vergleich zur frühen Spielphase
4: ???? Was genau meinst Du damit?
5: Richtig im Grunde; Leider ist es wirklich die Einzige echte Innovation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6: Das sollte aber vorher klar gewesen sein dass es so kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist doch bei jedem Spiel was nicht von Blizzard kommt so (Und selbst bei denen fängt es an einzureissen Sachen zuzusagen und dann wegzulassen, wobei man ein "Wir prüfen gerade ob wir xxxxxx implementieren kein Versprechen ist)
7: Stimmt nicht. Ich war lange genug in einem Support tätig, wo wir Cheater gebannt haben - da war angeblich jeder unschuldig. Solange und soweit man nicht direkt 24/7 neben dem Spieler sitzt kann man als aussenstehender Spieler nie sicher sein, wenn jemand sich wegen "zu Unrecht" ausgesprochenen Bans beschwert - Spieler bescheissen, wo sie können (Nicht alle, aber die breite Masse).


----------



## Vetaro (2. September 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.  [hier der gesamte Rest des threads]



The wheel is spinning.....         fail.


----------



## etmundi (2. September 2008)

(DEW)Lyrre schrieb:


> Zu den Punkten
> 
> 1: Stimmt so nicht, allerdings sind einige heftige Bugs dabei, die man schneller beseitigen müsste
> 2: Stimmt, deswegen würd ichs lieber in Englisch spielen, dann nervt das schonmal nicht mehr
> ...




Namaste
2. Schlechter Support, hohe pings, das nicht veröffentlichen von patchnotes stören dich nicht, wenn du es auf englisch spielst?
4. EA=Early Acces
6. Das dich Spieleherrsteller belügen ist für dich also norma? Dich hätte ich auch gerne als Kunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
7. Es wurden massenhaft Accounts wieder freigeschaltet. Funnycom hat seinen Fehler zugegeben.


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (2. September 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Namaste
> 2. Schlechter Support, hohe pings, das nicht veröffentlichen von patchnotes stören dich nicht, wenn du es auf englisch spielst?
> 4. EA=Early Acces
> 6. Das dich Spieleherrsteller belügen ist für dich also norma? Dich hätte ich auch gerne als Kunde
> ...




Doch, stören schon, aber die hab ich auch beim Denglish -.-
Ja, mittlerweile ist es normal geworden, belogen zu werden. Auch und ganz besonders von den ach so tollen Spielezeitschriften, die erstmal alles in den Himmel loben und dann kleinlaut zugeben, dass man wohl hier und da etwas übersehen habe.... Zumal ich klar unterscheide zwischen: "Ja das und das wird drin sein" und "Wir versuchen mal, dies und das reinzutun" - Wir versuchen heisst für mich pauschal, dass es eh nie kommen wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hm kay, das mit den Accs habe ich so nicht mitbekommen... aber besser so als es unter den Teppich zu kehren und nicht wieder freizuschalten

Ich will damit AoC nicht verteidigen, es ist für mich die Gurke bzw Verarsche des Jahres. Aber nicht alles ist so mies wie man es gerne versucht dastehen zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodelik (4. September 2008)

Ich find das geflame über AoC übertrieben.

Kauft euch mal Gothic 4 oder London Hellgate.

Dann habt Ihr wirklich euer Geld in die tonne geschmissen.


Liegt wohl daran das Ihr nur 50 Euro taschengeld bekommt.
Dann würd ich mich bestimmt auch aufregen, wenn ich nen Monatsgehalt für sowas halbfertiges ausgegeben hätte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abszu (4. September 2008)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Ich find das geflame über AoC übertrieben.
> 
> Kauft euch mal Gothic 4 oder London Hellgate.
> 
> ...



Liegt wohl eher daran, daß DU noch Taschengeld bekommst und es dir egal ist - verdient man sein Geld erstmal selber, hat man meist ein anderes Verhältnis dazu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thEl0Rd (4. September 2008)

ich finde schon! es  hat sich etwas verbessert!
hatte selber zwar nie goße probleme mit buggs etc. , aber m8 aus der gilde sagen ,dass sich was getan hätte....
aber nicht nur positives( was die stabilität beim zocken anbelangt schon)...was mich richtig aufregt ist der edelstein-nerf der für nächste woche angesetzt is....steine von +9 zweihandschaden unter auf nur +0,5 schaden...könnt also schonmal alle steine in die tonne kloppen^^


----------



## Gutebesserung (4. September 2008)

Mit 3-6 Monaten mehr Zeit hätte es ein gutes Spiel werden können.


----------



## Dodelik (4. September 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Liegt wohl eher daran, daß DU noch Taschengeld bekommst und es dir egal ist - verdient man sein Geld erstmal selber, hat man meist ein anderes Verhältnis dazu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich verdiehne genug Geld alsdas ich mich wegen 50 Euro über wochen so aufregen würde.

Wie gesagt, ich hab schon beschissenere Spiele für mehr geld gekauft.
Und ich kann mich nich erinnern jemals so ne flamewelle erlebt zu haben.
Liegt vielleicht daran das damals nich jedes kiddy nen rechner hatte, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.


Ein hoch auf die flamegeübten WoWler.
Die wohl frustriert darüber sind das deren Meinung BLizzard am Arsch voebei geht.

Funcom bemüht sich und bringt am laufenden band patches heraus und steht im Gespräch mit den Spielern.

Sowas hat Blizzard nie gemacht.
Bei BLIZZARD gehts NUR um Profit.
Da wird das ganze Spiel dem Mainstream angepasst.
Scheiss auf die meinung der Spieler.

Das is Blizzard.

Spielt weiter euer WoW und lasst die anderen Communitys in frieden.
Wird sich wohl jeder selbst seine Meinung bilden können bzw. hat sie sich schon gebildet.


Vor allem wenn Ihr eure Sätze so ungefähr beginnt:

Ich hab AoC zwar nur 5 Minuten gespielt.... aber...


----------



## Cressari (4. September 2008)

Ich hab AoC zwar nur 5 Minuten gespielt.... aber...
[/quote]

Ich habe AOC zwar nur 5 Wochen gespielt aber es ist ne Granatenscheisse. Und die 50 Euro würde ich den Blendern gern aus dem Steiss treten, auch wenn ich 50 Euro in 1,25 Stunden verdiene (vor Steuern)!


----------



## abszu (4. September 2008)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Ich verdiehne genug Geld alsdas ich mich wegen 50 Euro über wochen so aufregen würde.



Soso, du "verdieHnst".... hoffentlich aber nicht da, wo man sich schriftlich äussern muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und wie gesagt - 50 selbstverdiente und zum Fenster rausgeworfene Euro sind Grund genug, sich aufzuregen. Tut mir leid, ich glaub dir einfach nicht, daß du Geld selber verdienst, selber davon Miete zahlst und Lebensunterhalt bestreitest. Basta.



> Wie gesagt, ich hab schon beschissenere Spiele für mehr geld gekauft.
> Und ich kann mich nich erinnern jemals so ne flamewelle erlebt zu haben.
> Liegt vielleicht daran das damals nich jedes kiddy nen rechner hatte, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.



Das ist schön für dich... oder eher dein Pech. Weist ein Produkt Mängel auf, die die Benutzung dieses Produktes erheblich einschränken oder unmöglich machen, kriegt der Verkäufer/Hersteller es zurück - egal, ob 5, 50 oder 5000 Euro.



> Ein hoch auf die flamegeübten WoWler.
> Die wohl frustriert darüber sind das deren Meinung BLizzard am Arsch voebei geht.



Alle möglichen Veränderungen an Spiel, an Gegnern, Klassenbalance, Bugfixes etc. zeigen das genaue Gegenteil. Blizzard ist eine der wenigen Firmen, bei der man tatsächlich das Gefühl hat, es wird auf Wünsche der Community gehört. Ganz abgesehen davon, über eine Firma, die 10 Jahre alte Spiele weiterhin pflegt, solche Sprüche abzulassen, zeugt von totalem Realitätsverlust.



> Funcom bemüht sich und bringt am laufenden band patches heraus und steht im Gespräch mit den Spielern.



Aha. Im Gespräch. Ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Sowas hat Blizzard nie gemacht.
> Bei BLIZZARD gehts NUR um Profit.



Genau, und FunCom ist ein karitativer Verein, der AoC den Kunden nur deswegen unfertig andrehte, weil die armen Kunden sonst noch länger hätten warten müssen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Da wird das ganze Spiel dem Mainstream angepasst.
> Scheiss auf die meinung der Spieler.
> 
> Das is Blizzard.



Also wird WoW nun dem Mainstream (also den Wünschen der Mehrheit) angepasst, oder scheisst Blizzard auf die Meinung der Spieler? Entscheide dich mal...




> Spielt weiter euer WoW und lasst die anderen Communitys in frieden.
> Wird sich wohl jeder selbst seine Meinung bilden können bzw. hat sie sich schon gebildet.
> 
> 
> ...



Wer Sätze anfängt ala "...wer sich über 50 Euro aufregt, bekommt wohl noch Taschengeld...", sollte vorsichtig sein mit solchen Äusserungen. Kennste den vom Glashaus und den Steinen? Eben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fripon (4. September 2008)

> Sowas hat Blizzard nie gemacht.
> Bei BLIZZARD gehts NUR um Profit.
> Da wird das ganze Spiel dem Mainstream angepasst.
> Scheiss auf die meinung der Spieler.



Evtl. hast du recht.

Aber der Erfolg gibt den Machern recht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei AoC scheinbar nicht.
Sonst wäre das Spiel jetzt nicht schon tot.


----------



## Dodelik (4. September 2008)

Was viele hier vergessen ist wohl die Tatsache das das Spiel weiterentwickelt wird.

Die 50 Euro sind nichtnur fürs Spiel sondern auch für die Weiterentwicklung.

Und die ist ja momentan in vollem gange.
Wenns euch jetzt nich gefällt dann legts halt auf eis und guckts euch später nochmal an.

Ich hab meinen Account auch nicht weiter verlängert, aber das hindert mich nicht daran das Spiel nochmal zu reaktivieren wenn sich die Meinung über AoC verbessert.

Wenn ich mir die Patches angucke die AoC seit release verpasst wurden, denke ich das Funcom auf dem richtigen weg ist.


----------



## etmundi (4. September 2008)

Was würde Conan machen?

1. AoC spielen

  oder

2. Sein Schwert zücken und bei Funnycom aufräumen


----------



## Pacster (4. September 2008)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Was viele hier vergessen ist wohl die Tatsache das das Spiel weiterentwickelt wird.
> 
> Die 50 Euro sind nichtnur fürs Spiel sondern auch für die Weiterentwicklung.
> 
> ...




Das ist ja wohl die Höhe. Jetzt zahlen andere weiter Monatsgebühren für die Entwicklung damit du irgendwann ein gutes Spiel hast? Was bist du denn bitte für ein Typ. Reaktiviere gefälligst deinen Account und steck ebenfalls dein Geld in diese Entwicklung, von der du doch so überzeugt bist. 
Feigling....;-)


----------



## Dodelik (4. September 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Was würde Conan machen?
> 
> 1. AoC spielen
> 
> ...



Ich glaub 2. und so wie es momentan aussieht würd ich sogar mitkommen.


Trotzdem flame ich hier nich am laufenden band rum wie es leider viele tun.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodelik (4. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Das ist ja wohl die Höhe. Jetzt zahlen andere weiter Monatsgebühren für die Entwicklung damit du irgendwann ein gutes Spiel hast? Was bist du denn bitte für ein Typ. Reaktiviere gefälligst deinen Account und steck ebenfalls dein Geld in diese Entwicklung, von der du doch so überzeugt bist.
> Feigling....;-)



Dachte eigentlich ich bin pro funcom, aber selbst ich würd für den momentanen stand keine monatlichen gebühren zahlen.
Und das soll was heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find das Funcom schon genug geld von mir (uns) bekommen hat, jetzt sollen die erstma was draus machen.
Und das möglichst zügig!


----------



## Dradka (6. September 2008)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Was viele hier vergessen ist wohl die Tatsache das das Spiel weiterentwickelt wird.
> 
> Die 50 Euro sind nichtnur fürs Spiel sondern auch für die Weiterentwicklung.
> 
> ...



Die Frage ist wo sie weiter patchen der 50er Content den sie verbessern geht mir am Arsch vorbei mal davon abgesehn das ich nicht für die entwicklung des Speils zahle


----------



## Albatou (6. September 2008)

Juhuu, muss mal kurz was loswerden bezüglich Topic: True!

Danke, das wars schon^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fatbronski (6. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Das ist ja wohl die Höhe. Jetzt zahlen andere weiter Monatsgebühren für die Entwicklung damit du irgendwann ein gutes Spiel hast? Was bist du denn bitte für ein Typ. Reaktiviere gefälligst deinen Account und steck ebenfalls dein Geld in diese Entwicklung, von der du doch so überzeugt bist.
> Feigling....;-)




Ich lach mich weg.....Pacster, du bist doch der voll Hasser von AoC, aber für diese Antwort bekommste von mir ein dickes +


----------



## Yiraja (6. September 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.




auf jeden fall^^


----------



## Der Warghammer (6. September 2008)

Also bei allem Respekt vor Age of Conan, aber daß erwähntes Spiel ein mega cooles, und super tolles Spiel ohne makel sein soll, also das kann man doch nicht ernsthaft glauben.

Nur mal als Beispiel bei dem Kampfsystem:

Schlag nach Links / Schlag nach Vorn / Schlag nach Rechts / Schlag nach Rechts unten/ Schlag nach Links unten

Das sind schon 5 wichtige Hotkeys, die vollkommen fehl am platz auf der Hotkey leiste verschwendet werden.
Und dann kommen ja noch die 10 - ?? weiteren Kampffertigkeiten hinzu, die allesamt nur dazu da sind um Schaden anzurichten, und ziemlich Gedankenlos ins Spiel eingeführt worden sind.

Wenn ich 20 Finger hätte, oder irgendwie die Maus mit dem Fuss steuern könnte... oder Die Tastatur mit den ZÄHEN bedienen könnte, dann würde das Kampfsystem ja spass machen, aber so?

Nee danke. Villeicht wenn ich mal einen extra für den PC dressierten Tintenfisch mein eigen nenne, DANN werde ich AGE OF CONAN wieder installieren, und freude daran haben, zu Kämpfen und den Feind zu verfolgen, ihn zu zerstören, und mich zu erfreuen am geschrei der Weiber(!),  und über das erwähnte Kampfsystem herrlich erfreuen!

Aber da ich wohl nicht in den Genuss kommen werde, einen Tintenfisch mein eigenen zu nennen, oder sogar einen dressierten Tintenfisch... Naja, also mit meinen zwei linken Händen kann ich diese Tastaturvergewaltigung leider nicht spielen.


----------



## Deadwool (6. September 2008)

Wenn Du mit vielen Tasten nicht zurecht kommst, bist du aber generell nicht so der MMO Spieler, oder ?


----------



## fatbronski (6. September 2008)

Der schrieb:


> Also bei allem Respekt vor Age of Conan, aber daß erwähntes Spiel ein mega cooles, und super tolles Spiel ohne makel sein soll, also das kann man doch nicht ernsthaft glauben.
> 
> Nur mal als Beispiel bei dem Kampfsystem:
> 
> ...





Ok, du darfst mit AoC aufhören.


----------



## Albatou (6. September 2008)

Der schrieb:


> Nur mal als Beispiel bei dem Kampfsystem:
> 
> Schlag nach Links / Schlag nach Vorn / Schlag nach Rechts / Schlag nach Rechts unten/ Schlag nach Links unten
> 
> ...



/sign

Besonders in Gruppen ist das Kampfsystem wirklich sehr Chaosfördernd. Top^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Warghammer (6. September 2008)

Also das ist nicht mein erstes Online-Spiel, aber Age of Conan sprengt schon irgendwie die Hotkey leiste.


----------



## Immondys (6. September 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Soso, du "verdieHnst".... hoffentlich aber nicht da, wo man sich schriftlich äussern muss.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Abszu - stimm dir zu 100% zu


----------



## MASPEX (7. September 2008)

Wer AoC todredet ist meiner Meinung nach im Recht, denn wenn es ein Entwickler-Team nicht schafft aus den Fehlern der Konkurrenz zu lernen ist es selber schuld, wenn ihnen die Kunden davon laufen zu Spielen bei denen diese Fehler zwar in der Vergangenheit existierten aber behoben wurden. klar das ist nicht fair aber die realität.

Außerdem gibt es auch positive Beispiele z. B. HdRO das fast bugfrei war zum erscheinen klar 100% bugfrei ist nicht machbar bei einem solchen Spiel aber das verlangt ja auch niemand, sondern ein solides anständig spielbares Game mit gutem Content bis zum Ende hin und bis AoC das nicht bietet, wird es die Massen kaum ansprechen können und bis es dann mal so weit ist, sind zu viele potentielle Kunden durch das misserable Game-Play vergrault und der Profit der Entwickler dadurch zu gering um weiter an diesem Projekt zu arbeiten.

Desshalb wird AoC nie großen Erfolg haben und schon bald von der Bildfläche verschwunden sein


----------



## Jolin (7. September 2008)

MASPEX schrieb:


> Wer AoC todredet ist meiner Meinung nach im Recht, denn wenn es ein Entwickler-Team nicht schafft aus den Fehlern der Konkurrenz zu lernen ist es selber schuld, wenn ihnen die Kunden davon laufen zu Spielen bei denen diese Fehler zwar in der Vergangenheit existierten aber behoben wurden. klar das ist nicht fair aber die realität.
> 
> Außerdem gibt es auch positive Beispiele z. B. HdRO das fast bugfrei war zum erscheinen klar 100% bugfrei ist nicht machbar bei einem solchen Spiel aber das verlangt ja auch niemand, sondern ein solides anständig spielbares Game mit gutem Content bis zum Ende hin und bis AoC das nicht bietet, wird es die Massen kaum ansprechen können und bis es dann mal so weit ist, sind zu viele potentielle Kunden durch das misserable Game-Play vergrault und der Profit der Entwickler dadurch zu gering um weiter an diesem Projekt zu arbeiten.
> 
> Desshalb wird AoC nie großen Erfolg haben und schon bald von der Bildfläche verschwunden sein



Hm bin jetzt lvl 37 und bis jetzt gefällt mir das gameplay besser als bei WoW, leute die WoW von anfang an gespielt haben wissen welche Funktionen alle im laufe der zeit bei WoW dazukamen, da gab es kein PvP und nur PvE end content höchstens mal nen zusammengebastelter PVP raid auf irgendeine Horden stadt (ja ich war ally) Finds nur schade, dass soviel von dem Potential von AoC verschenckt wird, bzw wurde dadurch dass das noch nichtmal vernünftiger PvE content zur verfügung steht...

WoW ist zwar keine alternative mehr aber trotzdem habe ich erstmal meinen Account gekündigt denn so macht mir das spiel im Moment nicht so viel Spaß. 

Die Leute die hier aber umbedingt allen begeisterten AoC Spielern weiss machen wollen, wie schlecht das spiel ist was sie spielen, können ja im WoW Forum darüber reden doch lasst doch bitte die AoC Community in Ruhe, sollte ja wohl jeder selbst entscheiden ob er ein Spiel spielen will oder nicht, und dass ich krampfhaft versucht anderen den Spielspaß zu verderben ist wirklich typisches Blizz Fanboy verhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In dem Sinne


----------



## Alemra (7. September 2008)

Hey

Also ich habe jetzt eine dinge hier gelesen von Spielern die AoC gut finden über Spielern denen einfach nur was im Spiel 
fehlte und Spielern die es überhaupt nicht toll fanden. Da sich über geschmackt bekanntlich ewig Streiten lässt ist es wohl Sinnfrei das
zu tun.

Nun zu mir:
Ich habe einen Dämo bis auf LVL 79 gespielt und dann doch aufgehört.
Zum ersten habe ich mich für einen PVE Server entschieden, was ich durch aus als fehler ansehe meiner seits.
Dann sind nach und die Spieler wieder von AoC weg ( was zum großen Teil an den dingen lag die fehlten im Spiel).
Dann kamen die ersten leeren Versprechungen von Funcom....Ende Juni sollte ein großer Patch kommen...nur der
kam nie auch Anfang Juli nicht und als ich dann in der Gilde fast alleine war, habe ich gesagt dann mag ich auch nicht mehr.

Das Spiel hat sicher potenzial ohne Ende (wenn man bedenkt welche Preise sie im vorfeld im Jahr 2007 dafür bekommen haben )
ist leider nicht viel rüber gekommen. Ich denke auch das die Entwickler des Spiel's sicher gerne länger Entwickelt hätten und viele dinge
anders machen würden...aber ich glaube der "Investor" der ihnen das Geld gibt...war wohl der treibene Keil es zu früh auf dem Markt zu bringen.

Ich denke ein dreiviertel Jahr mehr Entwicklungszeit und man würde sich hier nicht über gut oder schlecht unterhalten. bzw. wie einige Streiten müssen.
Den wenn sich das Spiel so weiter gespielt hätte wie von 1-20....ich glaube bis dahin ist ihnen ein tolles Spiel gelungen und wenn das so bis 80 und darüber hinaus auch so gewesen wäre....ich glaube das Spiel hätte weit mehr als um die 400.000 User.

Nur leider ist es eben anders gekommen und deshalb erfüllt es nicht meine persönlichen Erwartungen...wobei die Betonung auf persönlich liegt.

Also allen die es weiter Spielen werden und wollen...viel Spass und ich hoffe das Funcom noch die Kurve bekommt


----------



## Ren-Alekz (7. September 2008)

so wie das spiel erschienen ist..bräuschten die eigentlich ja noch so um die 2-3 jährschen entwicklungszeit, und das konnten die sich halt nit leisten, also raus mit dem schmodda! dachte man sich..naja gothic 3 wurd ja auch viel gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und so wie ich das meist gelesen habe..viele die das spiel noch immer gut finden sind die 20min. played am tag casuals die noch nicht über lvl60-70 gekommen sind...rest ist schon weg oder hat noch immer hoffnungen


----------



## Protek (7. September 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.



Grafik gut, der Rest ist ein Singleplyer Hellgate London Verschnitt ohne Endcontent/keinerlei Motivation auf Itembasis/sinnfreier Stadtbau/zu langen RaidIniTimern und ein Haufen Spieler die solchen Schrott noch verteidigen. 

Klar wird es auch in Zukunft verfrühte Release geben von solchen schlecht gecodeten Engines, wo der einzige Spass während dem Lvl Prozess stattfindet, aber nicht einmal der mach ab lvl 20 noch wirklich Spass.

Jetzt sind bald 4 Monate später, und das Teil ist schrottreifer als zu Release.

Von "PvP" was aus meiner Sicht gar nicht so genannt werden darf, ist weit und breit nichts sinnvolles in Sicht, auch wenn das PvP System kommt, wird sich an der sinnfreien Welt von AoC wenig ändern.


----------



## AramisCortess (7. September 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Mh..
> 
> zu Punkt 1.) Wo? x) - Nicht mehr Bugs als in anderen Standart MMO-Releases.
> 
> ...


zu 1. NEVER das spiel ist seid monaten draussen und unspielbar , so heftig habe ich es nie erlebt.
zu 2. recht geb
zu3.es ist sehr wohl ein unterschied, ich zahle keine 13 euro im monat fuern verbugtes grindgame, und "auf das lvl spielen" mit welchem sinn ohne endgame kontent, das einzig vernuenftige ist lvl 1-20 ., der rest des spiels ist stumpf und eintönig sowie unübersichtlich.

aoc ist ein krasser fail, ich habe nichtmal meinen kostenlosen probemonat durch gezockt weils einfach kacke ist, nur so nen beispiel "open pvp" ja rockt echt, mein mage hat 10 spells, von denen 2 effektiv sind und einer nen cc ist der 60 secs cd aufm target hat, sprich spell 1, und dann spell 2 , spell 2, spell2, was entscheidet das duell ??? skill?? equip?? intelligenz?? wohl eher nicht, der pure dps zaehlt, zum kotzen ganz ehrlich


----------



## maggus (7. September 2008)

Ob ein MMOG gut ist oder nicht, hängt von mehr Dingen ab, als von Bugfreiheit und der Menge an Content.
Das Spiel muss den Spieler in einer Art "Flow" gefangen nehmen. World of Warcraft hat das beim ersten Mal bei mir geschafft, genauso wie Funcoms erstes MMOG, Anarchy Online zuvor. Bei Age of Conan ist da nichts. Das Spiel "fluppt" bei mir einfach nicht. Keine Lust, stundenlang zu spielen. Irgendwie ziehts mich da nicht so recht rein.


----------



## Pacster (7. September 2008)

Grimtom schrieb:


> Was ich schon immer wissen wollte, werdet Ihr von Blizzard bezahlt, AoC in Grund und Boden zu labern ??
> 
> Ist doch jedem das seine, der eine steht mehr auf das WoW gegrinde, der andere findet AoC besser .... lasst es doch einfach gut sein, lasst den Leuten Ihren Spass bei dem Spiel wo sie sich wohl fühlen. ??
> 
> ...




Ja. Klar werden wir von Blizz dafür bezahlt. Genauso wie du von Funcom dafür bezahlt wirst WoW als "lemmingspiel" zu bezeichnen und uns generell zu beleidigen.

Der Schreiberling(severed-ur-arms..nur zur besseren verständlichkeit weil ich ihn gemeldet habe und der Post wohl später nicht mehr existieren dürfte) über dir hat WoW beleidigt(lesen bildet!!) und zeigt eigentlich eher genau wie dein Beitrag was für Leute von AoC erstmal angezogen werden.


----------



## nasezu (7. September 2008)

lasst die leute doch flamen ... ich habs auch mit aoc ausprobiert und war enttäuscht .am meisten ärger ich  mich nur darüber das ich 45 € für nichtz bezahlt habe ... letztendlich spiel ich wieder wow und warte auf das neue addon , was dann eh aoc ganz in den schatten stellt . aber ich gebe war noch ne chance vlt kann das spiel überzeugen ... aber naja ich warte auf die die ersten flame threads und bin gespannt obs genau so ein köttel wird wie aoc oder auch nicht . aber das werden wir sehen ...


----------



## MacJunkie79 (7. September 2008)

Meine Deutsch-Lehrerin hat immer gesagt wer 1. sagt muss auch mindestens 2. sagen. Wo ist denn 2. beim TE? Oder war die Tastatur verbugt?


----------



## Inquisition (7. September 2008)

es vergeht nicht ein tag an dem nicht über aoc rumgeweint wird, es nervt extrem und ich kanns nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## perry2 (7. September 2008)

der hauptgrund fuer den verfruehten release war schlicht und ergreifend angst.
angst vor WAR und angst vor WotLK... und diese angst war/ist nicht einmal unbegruendet.
wie schon oft geschrieben wurde ,die beste abteilung von FC ist die propagandaabteilung ... von marketing/werbung moechte ich bei sovielen luegen und haltlosen versprechungen nicht mehr reden.
ich vermute das wegen dem AoC disaster ,heute noch bei GOA und Blizzard die sektkorken knallen ...
ob es die beiden konkurrenten besser machen ? wir werden es sehen ... bei WAR bald und bei WotLK etwas spaeter.
eines weiss ich fuer mich genau ... FC wird bei mir keine dritte chance mehr erhalten.
bei solchen 'firmen' hilft nur eines ... gnadenloses abstrafen durch nichtkauf .

perry2   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (7. September 2008)

Warum wehrst du dich? Du wirst dich so viel besser fühlen, sobald ich mit dir fertig bin...


----------



## Dradka (7. September 2008)

maggus schrieb:


> Ob ein MMOG gut ist oder nicht, hängt von mehr Dingen ab, als von Bugfreiheit und der Menge an Content.
> Das Spiel muss den Spieler in einer Art "Flow" gefangen nehmen. World of Warcraft hat das beim ersten Mal bei mir geschafft, genauso wie Funcoms erstes MMOG, Anarchy Online zuvor. Bei Age of Conan ist da nichts. Das Spiel "fluppt" bei mir einfach nicht. Keine Lust, stundenlang zu spielen. Irgendwie ziehts mich da nicht so recht rein.



Das liegt nehme ich an an der so extrem übertriebenen Instanzierung da ists aus mit Atmosphäre und Motivation mal abgesehn das es einfach keine Motivation gibt mit anderen Leuten zu spieln das equip verbessert sich allein besser als in instancen es gibt kaum instancen Gruppenquests kann man alleine machen vorrausgesetzt etwas davon kommt jemals vor
Bugfreiheit naja war jemals ein MMO bugfrei? Allerdings endcontent muss sein und Funcom patcht sich seit 3 Monaten an den lvl 50er Gebiet dumm und dämlich 

Ich setze 50€ darauf das im Januar oder spätestens Februar die Server down gehn hält jemand die Wette?


----------



## Lupercal (7. September 2008)

Studiere den Außerirdischen, um ihn effektiver vernichten zu können


----------



## Spochtl (7. September 2008)

Gibt es von AoC den nicht eine 10 Tage Demo wie von WoW? Da gibt es nix auf deren Website.
Ich kauf doch kein Spiel blind das anscheinend noch mit Übersetzungsfehlern und Clipping Bugs zu kämpfen hat für teuer Geld und mache den Beta Tester für Funcom.
Grafisch finde ich es definitiv gut, aber trotzdem würde ich erstmal gerne ein paar Tage testen bevor ich es kaufen würde.


----------



## Bighawk1974 (8. September 2008)

Das dieser Post noch immer auf ist wundert mich! Meine Meinung nach sollte mal endlich mal schluss sein. Manche spielen WoW, manche HDRO andere werden Warhammer spielen wollen. Man kann ein Thema auch tot reden!!


----------



## Validus (8. September 2008)

Spochtl schrieb:


> Gibt es von AoC den nicht eine 10 Tage Demo wie von WoW? Da gibt es nix auf deren Website.
> Ich kauf doch kein Spiel blind das anscheinend noch mit Übersetzungsfehlern und Clipping Bugs zu kämpfen hat für teuer Geld und mache den Beta Tester für Funcom.
> Grafisch finde ich es definitiv gut, aber trotzdem würde ich erstmal gerne ein paar Tage testen bevor ich es kaufen würde.



Es gibt eine Testversion musst dir ine geben lassen so genannte Buddykeys des kann dir nur jemand geben der eine Acc hat der läuft wie ich z.b meine sind aber schon vergebn sry


----------



## La Saint (8. September 2008)

Bighawk1974 schrieb:


> Das dieser Post noch immer auf ist wundert mich! Meine Meinung nach sollte mal endlich mal schluss sein. Manche spielen WoW, manche HDRO andere werden Warhammer spielen wollen. Man kann ein Thema auch tot reden!!



Da liegst du falsch, dieses Thema kann man nicht totreden.

Das größte Problem des DAS (dümmster anzunehmender Spieler) ist sein mangelhaftes Erinnerungsvermögen. Das reicht nämlich maximal bis zum Patch von letzte Woche. Und wenn man ihn nicht regelmäßig daran erinnert, das er von einem Freibeuter der Spielebranche locker flockig über den Tisch gezogen wurde, dann wird er beim nächsten Mal wieder darauf hereinfallen. Und das sollte man den Abzockern doch nicht gönnen, oder?

cu
Lasaint


----------



## trolldich (8. September 2008)

Spochtl schrieb:


> Gibt es von AoC den nicht eine 10 Tage Demo wie von WoW? Da gibt es nix auf deren Website.
> Ich kauf doch kein Spiel blind das anscheinend noch mit Übersetzungsfehlern und Clipping Bugs zu kämpfen hat für teuer Geld und mache den Beta Tester für Funcom.
> Grafisch finde ich es definitiv gut, aber trotzdem würde ich erstmal gerne ein paar Tage testen bevor ich es kaufen würde.


es giebt keine aoc testversion nur einen gästepass der bei jedem spiel dabei ist , da musst du aber ein abo einrichten und wen du da nur über gamecard zahlen kannst hast du die a-karte weil du die karte ja nicht mehr zurückgeben kannst .


----------



## David (8. September 2008)

Ich stimme Dir in allen Punkten zu.
AoC suckt!


----------



## bullybaer (9. September 2008)

Spochtl schrieb:


> Gibt es von AoC den nicht eine 10 Tage Demo wie von WoW? Da gibt es nix auf deren Website.
> Ich kauf doch kein Spiel blind das anscheinend noch mit Übersetzungsfehlern und Clipping Bugs zu kämpfen hat für teuer Geld und mache den Beta Tester für Funcom.
> Grafisch finde ich es definitiv gut, aber trotzdem würde ich erstmal gerne ein paar Tage testen bevor ich es kaufen würde.




Ein Bekannter von mir hatte auf der GC in Leipzig eine 10 Tage Demo von AoC am Stand von Funcom bekommen. 
Obs die auch noch irgendwo anders gibt kA.


----------



## Norei (10. September 2008)

perry2 schrieb:


> ich vermute das wegen dem AoC disaster ,heute noch bei GOA und Blizzard die sektkorken knallen ...


Es würde mich wundern, wenn bei GOA am 7.9. die Sektkorken geknallt haben. Aber der Satz war schon klasse. Und auch bei Blizzard wird der Sektkorken nicht geknallt haben. Failcom hat nämlich ein sehr schlechtes Licht auf die ganze MMO-Branche geworfen und schreckt damit Neueinsteiger erst mal ab. Schlecht auch für Blizzard. Den fehlen jetzt nämlich 1 Mio Neueinsteiger statt den 400.000 die sie an AoC verloren haben.


----------



## Abrox (11. September 2008)

Protek schrieb:


> Grafik gut, der Rest ist ein Singleplyer Hellgate London Verschnitt ohne Endcontent/keinerlei Motivation auf Itembasis/sinnfreier Stadtbau/zu langen RaidIniTimern und ein Haufen Spieler die solchen Schrott noch verteidigen.
> 
> Klar wird es auch in Zukunft verfrühte Release geben von solchen schlecht gecodeten Engines, wo der einzige Spass während dem Lvl Prozess stattfindet, aber nicht einmal der mach ab lvl 20 noch wirklich Spass.
> 
> ...



Endgamecontent ist durchaus gegeben, wenns dir auf Loot ausmacht, arme Seele, Lootgeilheit ist das schlimmste was es gibt. Das hat schon einige Leute kaputtgemacht. AoC setzt auf Taktik. Städtebau ist bei weitem nicht sinnfrei, es verstärkt die Gildenmitglieder.

Keinen Spaß im Level Prozess? Ich hab die Conan Bücher gelesen, ich bin begeistert. Es geht nicht immer nur Hoch Hoch Hoch. Nehmt euch die Zeit zu lesen. Man muss nicht in 2-3 Wochen Maxlevel sein.

Schlimmer als beim Release? Ganz im Gegeneil es wurd viel getan, es fängt mit Interface an und geht von Spielmechanik bis hin zur Performance. (Durch einen Patch fast 20 FPS mehr als vorher)

Stimmt PvP ist noch nicht allzu viel. Aber das was schon da ist, macht Spaß und herausfordernd. Manchmal auch frustrierend. Aber Ganken gehört dazu. Wenn jemand von der eigenen Fraktion dich niedermetzelt schaut man aus der Wäsche und gibts bei anderen Spielen (Die ich jetzt nicht nenne) nur in Arenen. Das ist wie wenn man bei Shootern friendly fire ausstellt weil man Angst hat ungewollt ih die Schussbahn zu laufen oder beim Spawn vom Mitspieler erschossen zu werden, das nimmt den Realismus.  


Zugegeben, ich spiel AoC aus Zeitgründen in letzter Zeit nicht viel. Aber wenn ich dann mal kann, dann nehm ich mir auch die Zeit und Spiel mal Freitags in die Morgenstunden oder Samstags/Sonntags früh. Dennoch finde ich (da ich teilweise auch 2 Patches überspringe, das es Stückchenweise besser wird.


----------



## Little-Zero (11. September 2008)

Graydox/FRankJaeger schrieb:


> Hast du es dir leicht gekauft?
> Die Grafik is doch endsgeil und ich weis nicht ob ich mir aoc kaufen soll oder ich auch Warhammer online warten soll : /



was bringt dir ne geile grafik wenn der inhalt des spiels einfach nur scheisse ist ?... was ist der endgame content in AoC ? Mim mount auf ner brücke stehen und newbies runterkicken? woho... das nenn ich mal abwechslugnsreichen endgame content.

Was Online games angeht, ist geschmackssache... aber was AoC da bietet ist der reinste müll... der sinn in AoC liegt fast nur darin zu lvln und wenn du max. lvl bist was machst du dann? jeah den endgame content (brücke+pferd als stichpunkt) genießen.

bei vielen spielen beginnt das spiel erst mit dem Max. Lvl. Schau dir z.b. WoW an, da spielst du deinen charakter nicht um zu lvln, sondern der spielspaß geht los wenn du max lvl bist (atm 70).

AoC ist grafisch zwar gut, aber inhaltlich eigentlich fast leer. 

Und was WAR angeht, bin ich der meinung das es auch so ein "hänger" wird wie AoC.... die releasen das game nach der beta zu schnell bzw die beta dauerte nicht lang genug, was die die erdenkliche folge wohl "viele bugs ingame" wäre. Klar reden hier viele davon das WAR soooo ein derbst geiles game wird, aber ich habe die befürchtung mehr als die hälfte wird einfach enttäuscht sein :/ wobei mich das WAR interface sehr an wow errinert :>


----------



## Dentus (11. September 2008)

Little-Zero schrieb:


> bei vielen spielen beginnt das spiel erst mit dem Max. Lvl. Schau dir z.b. WoW an, da spielst du deinen charakter nicht um zu lvln, sondern der spielspaß geht los wenn du max lvl bist (atm 70).
> 
> Und was WAR angeht, bin ich der meinung das es auch so ein "hänger" wird wie AoC.... die releasen das game nach der beta zu schnell bzw die beta dauerte nicht lang genug, was die die erdenkliche folge wohl "viele bugs ingame" wäre. Klar reden hier viele davon das WAR soooo ein derbst geiles game wird, aber ich habe die befürchtung mehr als die hälfte wird einfach enttäuscht sein :/ wobei mich das WAR interface sehr an wow errinert :>


Beide Aussagen sind absoluter Unsinn.

Man spielt nicht um seinen Charakter zu leveln? Du weißt schon was ein RPG ist oder? WAR Beta zu kurz? Das soviele nicht entäuscht sind, würdest du festellen wenn du ins WAR Forum schaust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich sag mal zu 80% ist nach der Open-Beta wirklich erstaunliche Vorfreude vorhanden.

Aber Hauptsache was gesagt ne?


----------



## Flooza (11. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 @ Vorposter


----------



## Dradka (13. September 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> Endgamecontent ist durchaus gegeben, wenns dir auf Loot ausmacht, arme Seele, Lootgeilheit ist das schlimmste was es gibt. Das hat schon einige Leute kaputtgemacht. AoC setzt auf *Taktik*. Städtebau ist bei weitem nicht sinnfrei, es verstärkt die Gildenmitglieder.
> 
> Keinen Spaß im Level Prozess? Ich hab die Conan Bücher gelesen, ich bin begeistert. Es geht nicht immer nur Hoch Hoch Hoch. Nehmt euch die Zeit zu lesen. Man muss nicht in 2-3 Wochen Maxlevel sein.
> 
> Stimmt PvP ist noch nicht allzu viel. Aber das was schon da ist, macht Spaß und herausfordernd. Manchmal auch frustrierend. Aber Ganken gehört dazu. Wenn jemand von der eigenen Fraktion dich niedermetzelt schaut man aus der Wäsche und gibts bei anderen Spielen (Die ich jetzt nicht nenne) nur in Arenen. Das ist wie wenn man bei Shootern friendly fire ausstellt weil man Angst hat ungewollt ih die Schussbahn zu laufen oder beim Spawn vom Mitspieler erschossen zu werden, das nimmt den Realismus.



Zum Endgamecontent ahja Taktik hmm tank ran damage drauf tot oder tank drauf tank tot weil boss verbuggt sehr viel taktik tatsache.

Toll die Hälfte der qlogs steht Oh mein Gott diese.... haben mein ...gestohlen töte soviele du kannst!

PvP interessiert mich zugegebenermaßen sehr wenig aber einsteigen und vor dir stehn schon 3 gankgruppen ist ja wohl nicht der sinn des Spiels dazu fehlt jegliches Feindbild und jeder Sinn und wenn du nur einen bestimmte Gesichtsbemalung als Belohnung bekommst wär das ein großer Fortschritt


----------



## Spittykovski (13. September 2008)

wird tatsächlich noch versucht den phönix aus der asche hervorzuheben?


----------



## BLoA_Zergos_MM (13. September 2008)

Ich schau mirdas Game einfach nochmal in nem halben Jahr an. Bis dahin hat es sich bestimmt gebessert...


----------



## La Saint (14. September 2008)

Erzähl doch mal einer von den Fanboyz von dem großen PvP-Patch. Der war doch vorgestern, oder? Ist AoC jetzt das ultimative PvP-Game, das Gaute uns versprochen hat?

Alles wird gut.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Luu1 (15. September 2008)

Little-Zero schrieb:


> Und was WAR angeht, bin ich der meinung das es auch so ein "hänger" wird wie AoC.... die releasen das game nach der beta zu schnell bzw die beta dauerte nicht lang genug, was die die erdenkliche folge wohl "viele bugs ingame" wäre.



Ähm, du weisst wohl nicht was du redest! Eine Beta besteht nicht allein aus der Open beta... Das ist dir klar, ne?


----------



## Immondys (15. September 2008)

La schrieb:


> Erzähl doch mal einer von den Fanboyz von dem großen PvP-Patch. Der war doch vorgestern, oder? Ist AoC jetzt das ultimative PvP-Game, das Gaute uns versprochen hat?
> 
> Alles wird gut.
> 
> ...



Nöl hier doch mal nicht just kiddylike herum. Wie wäre es einfach mal mit einem erwachsenen Post auch von dir? Das könnte sich vielleicht dann so anhören:

"Könnte mir einer der aktiven Age of Conan Spieler mal Kund tun, ob es mit dem angekündigten PVP-Patch besser geworden ist? Hat er neue Spieleinhalte geschaffen und den Spielwert angehoben? Oder leidet es immer noch an den Mängeln, wegen denen ich das Spiel eingestellt habe und die ich schon an anderer Stelle gepostet habe, bzw. über die an einschlägigen Stellen diskutiert wurde?"


Ansonsten stimme ich dir bei der Bewertung des Spiels zu - habe die Collectors als Denkmal im Regal stehen.


----------



## Proximo (15. September 2008)

Bei mir ist das ähnlich wie bei Immondys... nur ist es bei mir weniger ein Denkmal wie Mahnmal... schade drum...


----------



## Yiraja (15. September 2008)

La schrieb:


> Erzähl doch mal einer von den Fanboyz von dem großen PvP-Patch. Der war doch vorgestern, oder? Ist AoC jetzt das ultimative PvP-Game, das Gaute uns versprochen hat?
> 
> Alles wird gut.
> 
> ...




was meinste denn selber isses gut geworden oder nich ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich sag immernoch nein^^ un ja ich hab nen aktiven account


----------



## SteveG (15. September 2008)

kann die kritik irgendwie verstehen.

habe auch aufgehört mit Aoc (erstmals).

ich fands schwach, dass sie es als pvp lastiges spiel auf den markt bringen wollten(belagerungswaffen etc.) und noch vor 1 oder 2 wochen nicht genau wussten, wie sie das genannte system überhaupt implementieren sollen...

meiner meinung nach haben sie einfach viel zu tief in den sack gegriffen, den leuten etwas versprochen, und nun sind einige leute sauer/enttäuscht(auch wenn aoc erst kurze zeit am markt ist).


----------



## Jorja (15. September 2008)

wär ja toll, wenn die leut hier ENDLICH zu flamen aufhören. euch gefällt aoc nicht? dann husch husch zurück ins körbchen. es gibt doch tatsächlich leute, denen GEFÄLLT das spiel. ich habe genug endcontent, bin fast jeden tag online, und ich freue mich immer noch drauf. wieso? weil ich mir das virtuelle leben hier einfach schön gestalte, es gibt mMn genug möglichkeiten dazu, wenn man nicht nur auf items aus ist. instanzen, episch instanzen, raiden, mit lowies rumdaddeln, minigames hin und wieder, einfach mit freunden losziehen und ne spaßige zeit verbringen.

ich hab in diesem spiel auch kaum bugs erlebt, wenn ich nachdenke könnte ich ganze drei nennen, den berühmten gruppenbug, eine q funktionierte nicht, und ein buff verflüchtigt sich dauernd. na gut, und das soll so schlimm sein? persönlich hätte ich auch gern ein bisschen mehr pvp-content, mal schauen was da noch so kommt. grafikprobleme und ooms hab ich auch sehr selten, und ich besitze einen 0815-pc vom saturn um 500 euro (spiele übrigens auch mit höchstem AF und AA, soviel dazu) - wer sein system nicht zu nutzen weiß, tja sorry für euch.

wir, die "fanboys", können nichts dafür, wenn ihr euch nicht zu helfen wisst. manche leute finden in dem spiel genau das, was sie suchen. andere halt nicht, aber ich maße es mir ja auch nicht an, über WAR oder WoW zu flamen, an denen man sicher auch etliche kritikpunkte finden könnte.


----------



## HugoBoss24 (15. September 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.)
> ...




schliesse mich dem an. ich finde es auch grottig und habe gestern gekündigt.


----------



## Moridian (15. September 2008)

Jorja schrieb:


> wir, die "fanboys", können nichts dafür, wenn ihr euch nicht zu helfen wisst. manche leute finden in dem spiel genau das, was sie suchen. andere halt nicht, aber ich maße es mir ja auch nicht an, über WAR oder WoW zu flamen, an denen man sicher auch etliche kritikpunkte finden könnte.



Ich möchte wetten das wir mehr Kritikpunkte an AoC finden. Mein Acc ist zu und bleibt es auch erstmal. Hmm Mononatriumglutamat...


----------



## Jorja (15. September 2008)

> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.)
> ...



1. gut dann zähl mal auf, was dich persönlich betroffen hat... ne, über "unendlich viele" bugs sprechen is einfach, aber WAR hat sie genauso, und WoW hatte sie auch, ich nehm mal an, du hast dich da drüber auch informiert? guckst du vielleicht auch mal in die foren der anderen games, dann reden wir weiter

2. lol witz oder? sich über unvollständige patchnotes beschweren? gings um dies, hätte man WoW schon abdrehen müssen, was da alles insgeheim reingepatcht wurde. und dass du nicht englisch kannst (etwas das man schon mit, moment, geschätzten 7 jahren zu lernen anfängt) ist nicht unser problem - manche spielen sogar mit englischem client

3. ich hab mit 2 chars genau KEINE probleme gehabt mit q-löchern, was tut ihr bitte die ganze zeit? habt ihr keine ahnung von den gebieten?

4. chaos bei EA? bitte spezifizieren

5. verallgemeinerung - es gibt viele die es gut finden, sonst wären nicht täglich so viele online...

6. kommt immer auf die erwartungshaltung an

7. ach ja, bist du gebannt worden? 

ich finds aber im allgemeinen nur sehr schön, wenn leute wie du nicht wieder kommen. gibt noch mehr als genug von der guten community, die recht zufrieden mit aoc ist.


----------



## Jorja (15. September 2008)

Moridian schrieb:


> Ich möchte wetten das wir mehr Kritikpunkte an AoC finden. Mein Acc ist zu und bleibt es auch erstmal. Hmm Mononatriumglutamat...



ganz im ernst - bei WAR hatt ich nach einem tag open beta keine lust mehr. das reicht von der allgemein schlechten grafikqualität bis hin zur äußerst "feinfühligen" motorik der chars bis hin zur unglaublichen oldie-dynamik des pvp, abgesehen von der lieblosigkeit der quests.

ich glaube nicht, dass du für MICH persönlich mehr kritikpunkte findest an aoc als ich an war.


----------



## Moridian (15. September 2008)

Für Dich persönlich? Nee für Dich persönlich nicht. 
Ich kann nur für mich sprechen.

 WAR spiele ich nicht, erstmal abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Killingart (15. September 2008)

lasst doch den leuten ihre meinung!!!!! das spiel ist schlecht verbuggt und vorallem im endcontent kaum die mühen wert!!!!#
klar anfangsstadium blub blub doch immerhin ist es nun auch schon gut 3 monate am start 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolverine1979 (15. September 2008)

> ganz im ernst - bei WAR hatt ich nach einem tag open beta keine lust mehr. das reicht von der allgemein schlechten grafikqualität bis hin zur äußerst "feinfühligen" motorik der chars bis hin zur unglaublichen oldie-dynamik des pvp, abgesehen von der lieblosigkeit der quests.



Wahnsinn. Könnte glatt 1:1 ein Post von mir sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sehe ich ganz genauso.


----------



## La Saint (15. September 2008)

Immondys schrieb:


> Nöl hier doch mal nicht just kiddylike herum. Wie wäre es einfach mal mit einem erwachsenen Post auch von dir? Das könnte sich vielleicht dann so anhören:
> 
> "Könnte mir einer der aktiven Age of Conan Spieler mal Kund tun, ob es mit dem angekündigten PVP-Patch besser geworden ist? Hat er neue Spieleinhalte geschaffen und den Spielwert angehoben? Oder leidet es immer noch an den Mängeln, wegen denen ich das Spiel eingestellt habe und die ich schon an anderer Stelle gepostet habe, bzw. über die an einschlägigen Stellen diskutiert wurde?"
> 
> ...



Lol. Ja, ja. Die Wahl der Worte.

Manche Leute haben einfach zu viel MMORPGs gespielt in ihrem Leben. Das hinterläßt dann Spuren auf der mentalen Festplatte. Ich vermute, wenn du in den Laden gehst um einen Liter Milch zu kaufen, dann hört sich das so an:

"Verehrter Kaufmann, reich er mir doch ein wenig von dem köstlichen Getränk, das sich dort in seinem Stand befindet. Was? 80 Silberlinge fragt er sich dafür? Verruchter, nimm er dies für sein schändliches Ansinnen und schleiche sich davon, auf das mein Auge niemals mehr durch seinen Anblick beleidigt werde."

Und was diesen Industriemüll namens AoC betrifft, warst du nicht bisher einer dieser Tapferen, die Treue bis über das nächsten Addon hinaus geschworen haben? Wie konnte es passieren, dass die Schachtel ins Regal gewandert ist?

cu
Lasaint


----------



## taribar (15. September 2008)

Ich werde noch ein paar monate warten bevor ich mir das spiel kaufe und spielen werde und/oder es eine 7/14 Tage testversion gibt!


----------



## alex93 (15. September 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.


AoC. ja
Gothic. jain
Gothic bringt mittlerweile patches raus und das schon länger also sollte man nicht so meckern, sonder patchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## La Saint (15. September 2008)

taribar schrieb:


> Ich werde noch ein paar monate warten bevor ich mir das spiel kaufe und spielen werde und/oder es eine 7/14 Tage testversion gibt!


Kluge Entscheidung. Vermutlich wirst du es dann sogar für 5 Euro beim Media Markt in der Grabbelkiste finden. Du sparst also auch noch eine Menge Geld.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Dentus (15. September 2008)

Würde mich interessieren wieviel diese Woche in AoC los ist, nach dem WAR Release


----------



## GKxSnake (15. September 2008)

Ich bin einer welcher sich sehr auf AoC gefreut hat.

Da die Bücher eine vielversprechende Umgebung vorgeben.
Besonders die "Legenden von Conan" welche auch im Spiel enthalten sind.

Doch nach ca. 4 Monaten und einer geglückten Beta und einem Missglückten Release finde ich
AoC hat seinen Reiz verloren.

1. PvP auch wenn diese Woche der ersehnte Patch kommt wird es nicht geben.
2. PvP Söldnersystem nicht vorhanden, daher für kleine Gilden nicht spielbar
3. Grafik toll, Niedere Instinkte werden angesprochen (Blut und rollende Köpfe) reichen nicht aus
4. Gildensystem in der Beta grenzwertig aber aushaltbar - Release wo ist es geblieben.
5. völlig verbuggte Berufe (Juwelenschleifer nur mit Aus- und Einlogorgien levelbar)
6. Edelsteinmissbrauch ohne Ende (durch fehlendes Balancing)

Fazit: Ein Super Thema bescheiden umgesetzt.


----------



## etmundi (15. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Würde mich interessieren wieviel diese Woche in AoC los ist, nach dem WAR Release




Hier kannst du nachschauen. Interessant ist die Jahreübersicht.

Klick mir hard


----------



## La Saint (25. September 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Hier kannst du nachschauen. Interessant ist die Jahreübersicht.
> 
> Klick mir hard



Interessant sind ganz andere Sachen. Zum Beispiel, das Gaute das sinkende Schiff verlassen hat / verlassen wurde. Natürlich nicht, ohne vorher seine Funcom-Aktien zu verkaufen. Apropo Aktien, die Talfahrt geht ungehindert weiter. Kann man hier auch von einem sinkenden Schiff sprechen?

Und AoC selbst gerät langsam in die Todesspirale. Bugs werden nicht mehr gefixed, weil das Geld knapp wird. Kunden springen ab, weil sie für ein verbuggtes Spiel kein Geld ausgegeben wollen, noch weniger Bugs werden gefixed, weil das Geld noch knapper wird usw.

Kann sich jemand noch an Diablo2 erinnern? Das Spiel lief 2 Jahre lang ohne das ein Major-Patch rübergereicht werden mußte. Es war so gut wie bugfrei. Das Supportteam bestand in diesen zwei Jahre aus EINEM Programmierer, der gelegentlich mal einen Exploit fixte, wenn einer bekannt wurde.

Wenn man sich jetzt AoC betrachtet, dann kann man sich nur noch fragen: Was ist aus der Branche nur geworden?

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Waldgeist (25. September 2008)

La schrieb:


> Interessant sind ganz andere Sachen. Zum Beispiel, das Gaute das sinkende Schiff verlassen hat / verlassen wurde. Natürlich nicht, ohne vorher seine Funcom-Aktien zu verkaufen. Apropo Aktien, die Talfahrt geht ungehindert weiter. Kann man hier auch von einem sinkenden Schiff sprechen?
> 
> Und AoC selbst gerät langsam in die Todesspirale. Bugs werden nicht mehr gefixed, weil das Geld knapp wird. Kunden springen ab, weil sie für ein verbuggtes Spiel kein Geld ausgegeben wollen, noch weniger Bugs werden gefixed, weil das Geld noch knapper wird usw.
> 
> ...


Spannend woher du deine ganzen Informationen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Gaute hat all seine Aktien verkauft? Interessant zu wissen, woher weißt du denn sowas? Bugs werden nicht mehr gefixed? War mir eigentlich auch neu, weil uneingeschränkt alle Entwickler weiterhin genau wie zuvor an Age of Conan arbeiten.

Bin gespannt auf deine Quellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. September 2008)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Spannend woher du deine ganzen Informationen hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja, deinen Zynismus kannste dir sonstwo hinstecken. Die Abzocke, die ihr mit so'nem minderwertigen Produkt, was bestenfalls Alpha-Stadium hatte, abgezogen habt, wird noch lange Zeit ungeschlagen bleiben.

Und nun geh weiter Fatalities machen!


----------



## Dradka (25. September 2008)

Waldgeist schrieb:


> Spannend woher du deine ganzen Informationen hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gabs einen bug der gefixt wurde außer den durchgehbaren brücken und oom?
Mich wundert btw das die forumbannwelle für aoc foren nicht rüber schwappt


----------



## bkeleanor (26. September 2008)

hehe

da habe ich sogar mehr Gründe warum ich das Spiel aufgegeben habe :-)


----------



## Yaglan (26. September 2008)

Ist das der echte Waldgeist der hier rumschwirrt? Hm ich habe das gefühl das ich von dir hier mehr lese als im AoC forum. 

Ähm das mit den Bugs muss ich sagen stimmt nicht das kaum was verbessert wurde meine ich. Es wurde eine Ganze Menge Bugs beseitigt. Nur wenn ihr das nicht gleich bemerkt heisst es nicht das es nicht geschehen ist. Funcom hat ja eine Liste aufgestellt was für bugs bekoannt sind. Und ich meine zu glauben das nicht alle ausgeschrieben wurden. Und die liste war über 2 Seiten lang.


Warum Gaute jetzt wirklich gegangen ist kann keiner sagen. Vieleicht war er ein richtiger geschäfts Mann und hat versucht geld zu Sparen und einzutreiben. Deshalb wurde er Gefeuert ich behaupte das jetzt mal. 

Dann muss ich sagen hat Funcom was sehr Nobles gemacht. Weil das nicht in jeden Unternehmen so ist. Die solche betrüger Kündigen.

Und bitte wir leben nicht in einer Scheinheiligen welt wo es solche Betrüger nicht gibt. Die gibt es nämlich in Fast jeden Unternehmen. 

Ich bin immer noch einer der die Meinung vertritt aus AoC wird ein verdammt Geiles spiel nur sollten die mal Dampf machen.


----------



## MoneyGhost (28. September 2008)

Nicht schlecht! Seit erscheinen hält sich dieser Thread auf der ersten Seite des AOC Forums...mittlerweile auf Page 62 angekommen kann man wohl sagen: Der Titel des Threads stimmt immer noch


----------



## derwaynez (28. September 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.


ich weiß


----------



## Sugandhalaya (28. September 2008)

Dradka schrieb:


> Gabs einen bug der gefixt wurde außer den durchgehbaren brücken und oom?
> Mich wundert btw das die forumbannwelle für aoc foren nicht rüber schwappt



Ja, gab es, aber wenn man sie ignorieren WILL, dann tut man es auch! Zudem darf die Objektivität der buffed-Mitarbeiter und der Community sehr stark angezweifelt werden. Ist halt ne Blizzard-Fanpage, da muss man nicht über alle gleich richten.

Natürlich ist es so, dass man hier über AoC jammert und es mies macht, das ist hier sozusagen Mode und gehört zum guten Ton im Forum einer Blizzard-/WoW-Fanpage. Dazu kommt, dass WoW seit BC Leute mit zweifelhaftem Intellekt anlockt und für diese war WoW das erste MMOG und deshalb müssen sie ihren held verteidigen...AoC war beim Erscheinen eine potenzielle Konkurrenz also wirds erstmal niedergemacht. Natürlich fehlt es in AoC noch an Inhalt und es muss noch sehr viel gefeilt werden, damit es auch im Endcontent Spass macht. Leider machen die meisten leute den fehler ein 4 Monate altes AoC mit einem 4 Jahre altem WoW (mit mehr als 6 Jahre alter Grafikengine^^) zu vergleichen.

Insofern bleibt wohl nur zu sagen, dass die, denen AoC gefällt, egal sein sollte, ob man "ihr Baby" miesredet (wer hört schon auf die kleinen dummen Kiddies^^). Euch gefällt AoC, mir nicht (mir gefällt WoW aber auch nicht...Vanguard ftw^^). Das legt sich auch wieder, das hat sich bei den anderen auch gelegt. Nun wird erstmal WAR niedergemacht und danach Aion und und und...zudem sorgt das Gejammer für eine nette Selektion. Auch über Vanguard wurde gelästert (auch hier...auch von buffed-Leuten) und nun sind die ganzen WoW-Kinder weg und es gibt dort eine nette und hilfsbereite und dem Deutschen mächtige Community.

Wuff!


----------



## Lilith Twilight (28. September 2008)

Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> Ja, gab es, aber wenn man sie ignorieren WILL, dann tut man es auch! Zudem darf die Objektivität der buffed-Mitarbeiter und der Community sehr stark angezweifelt werden. Ist halt ne Blizzard-Fanpage, da muss man nicht über alle gleich richten.



Uhuhu, ja die ganzen bösen Leute von dieser "WOW Fanpage" hier. Alle wollen sie nur für AoC das schelchteste, die machen das alle nur mit Absicht um unser schönes AoC kaputt zu machen...wäähhh.



Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> AoC war beim Erscheinen eine potenzielle Konkurrenz also wirds erstmal niedergemacht.



Um ehrlich zu sein, AoC war/ist nichtmal eine Konkurrenz für Flyff! Sogar das hat mir beim Spielen länger Spaß gemacht als AoC. Und nein ich spiel kein WoW...


----------



## etmundi (28. September 2008)

Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es so, dass man hier über AoC jammert und es mies macht, das ist hier sozusagen Mode und gehört zum guten Ton im Forum einer Blizzard-/WoW-Fanpage. Dazu kommt, dass WoW seit BC Leute mit zweifelhaftem Intellekt anlockt
> 
> Wuff!



Dein Intellekt jetzt jedenfalls unzweifelhaft unterduchschnittlich.

Erkennt man besonders gut an deinem "Wuff!"


----------



## Sugandhalaya (29. September 2008)

Das erkennst du aufgrund eines Wuffs?


----------



## La Saint (30. September 2008)

Damit man mir nicht nachsagt, ich würde nur schlechte Informationen abliefern, hier mal eine wirklich positive: Warhammer hat keinen Thread "Einfach schlecht".

Tatsächlich gibt es so gut wie gar keine negativen Threads in den Warhammer-Foren. Wie konnte das passieren? Was macht Warhammer anders? Sollte es vielleicht daran liegen, das die Kunden auch bekommen haben, was man ihnen versprochen hat?

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Ohties (30. September 2008)

Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es so, dass man hier über AoC jammert und es mies macht, das ist hier sozusagen Mode und gehört zum guten Ton im Forum einer Blizzard-/WoW-Fanpage. Dazu kommt, dass WoW seit BC Leute mit zweifelhaftem Intellekt anlockt und für diese war WoW das erste MMOG und deshalb müssen sie ihren held verteidigen...AoC war beim Erscheinen eine potenzielle Konkurrenz also wirds erstmal niedergemacht. Natürlich fehlt es in AoC noch an Inhalt und es muss noch sehr viel gefeilt werden, damit es auch im Endcontent Spass macht. Leider machen die meisten leute den fehler ein 4 Monate altes AoC mit einem 4 Jahre altem WoW (mit mehr als 6 Jahre alter Grafikengine^^) zu vergleichen.


ja genau, das machen alle nur weils grad so cool ist. an aoc gibt es nichts zu kritisieren und auch nicht an den versprechungen seitens von failcom. und außerdem sind das eh alles nur die blöden kinder hier.

ich habe auch wow, aoc und war gespielt bzw. bin bei war hängengeblieben. und das obwohl aoc das spiel meiner träume war und ich mit warhammer eigentlich nahezu nix anfangen kann. ich könnte ne menge an aoc kritisieren aber das hat nichts mit irgendeinem trend zu tun. und ich bin auch kein "wow-kiddie", jedenfalls bilde ich mir das ein mit 27 jahren, studiumsabschluss und zwei jobs.

aber wie einfach die welt doch ist, wenn man einfach mal alle, die irgendwie aoc doof finden oder sich verarscht fühlen von funnycom über einen kamm schert.
auch wenn ich dir grundsätzlich recht gebe, dass mancher jene kritik auf eine art vorbringt, die einfach panne ist. nur leider ist deine antwort darauf auch nicht viel besser.


----------



## La Saint (13. Oktober 2008)

Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es so, dass man hier über AoC jammert und es mies macht, das ist hier sozusagen Mode und gehört zum guten Ton im Forum einer Blizzard-/WoW-Fanpage. .... Leider machen die meisten leute den fehler ein 4 Monate altes AoC mit einem 4 Jahre altem WoW (mit mehr als 6 Jahre alter Grafikengine^^) zu vergleichen.


Na, dann mach ich mal nicht den gleichen Fehler, wie alle anderen Leute, sondern ich vergleiche einfach mal das 3 Wochen alte AoC mit dem 3 Wochen alten Warhammer. Das ist doch ein extrem fairer Vergleich, oder?  Nicht die arme, unschuldige Firma Funcom verglichen mit dem reichen, bösen Blizzard. Nicht das arme, unschuldige AoC verglichen mit dem seit 4 Jahren auf dem Markt befindlichen und technisch perfektionierten WoW. Nein, nein. Ein faires 1 vs 1. Newbie gegen Newbie.

AoC......................................Warhammer
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
- Postsystem frißt Items.............. - Post funktioniert perfekt
- AH nicht bedienbar.................. - AH funktioniert perfekt
- Stats auf Items sind nur aufgemalt.. - Stats auf Items funktionieren perfekt
- Skills der Klassen gehen nicht...... - Skills der Klassen gehen perfekt
- Chat nicht bedienbar................ - Chat funktioniert perfekt
- Quests: die Hälfte verbugged........ - Quests: noch kein Bug aufgetreten
- Craften: extrem verbugged........... - Craften: noch kein Bug aufgetreten
- Bugdichte: extrem hoch.............. - Bugdichte: was für Bugs?
- Client stürzt alle 15 min ab........ - Client ist noch nie abgestürzt
- Client hat Memory Leak (Todsünde!).. - Client ist sauber programmiert
- Client braucht Highend Hardware..... - Client läuft auf Mittelklasse-PC
- Texte halb englisch / halb deutsch.. - Texte perfekt lokalisiert
- Ingame support: nicht vorhanden..... - Ingame support: perfekt
- Externer support: nicht vorhanden... - Externer support: ok
- Abrechungsmechanismen: katastrophal. - Es wird noch nichts abgerechnet
- Hersteller lügt das Blaue vom Himmel - Hersteller hält seine Zusagen ein
- hier könnte es endlos so weitergehen - hier läuft alles rund und bugfrei

Wenn man sich die Fakten anschaut, dann erkennt man erst die Größe des Tisches, über den Funcom uns gezogen hat. Was ist denn jetzt mit der Aussage, das Spiel ist doch gerade neu auf dem Markt, da muß man Verständnis haben, wenn noch nicht alles funktioniert. Absoluter Unsinn. Mythik zeigt mit Warhammer, wie ein professioneller Launch auszusehen hat. Und das Spiel ist nicht weniger komplex und nicht weniger anspruchsvoll als AoC. Aber der Kunde bekommt, was er bezahlt hat. 

cu
Lasaint


----------



## razielooo (13. Oktober 2008)

"- Client stürzt alle 15 min ab........ - Client ist noch nie abgestürzt
- Client hat Memory Leak (Todsünde!).. - Client ist sauber programmiert
- Client braucht Highend Hardware..... - Client läuft auf Mittelklasse-PC
"

ähm also ich hab selber 2 monate lang von anfang an AoC gezockt (bin aber wieder bei WoW^^)
und wenn du es wirklich gezockt hast^^...und dich auch über fehler informiert hast...hättest du auch lösungen finden müssen! client absturz und memory leak's hatte ich nicht mehr als ich mein speichercache von windows höher gestellt hatte (simple cmd anwendung^^) -> und das mit 2gb Ram

und das age of conan mehr hardware frisst...das sieht man ja wohl schon allein an der grafik oO..also kannste den punkt streichen!

trotzdem muss ich sagen das AoC nicht schlecht ist(mir hats gefallen)...sondern einfach nur total verbugged^^


----------



## wýrm.. (13. Oktober 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.





super du ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nimm dir nen keks!


----------



## LoserOwner (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich könnte mich kugeln vor lachen, wenn ich Lasaints Gegenüberstellung sehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Allein das Wort "perfekt" im Zusammenhang mit Bughammer offline ist schon urkomisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Tiegars (13. Oktober 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Ich könnte mich kugeln vor lachen, wenn ich Lasaints Gegenüberstellung sehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann lach mal schön er hat aber zum Teil recht. Nicht bei allem aber bei einigen Dingen.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (13. Oktober 2008)

Man muss aber dazu sagen Mythic hat sich für Warhammer 1 Jahr länger als angekündigt Zeit gelassen wegen Burning Crusade. Wäre es davor rausgekommen, wäre es qualitativ wohl ähnlich in der Versenkung verschwunden. Ich glaube mal Mythic hat viel EA als Publisher im Hintergrund zu verdanken. Letztendlich freue ich mich auf Wotlk... blizz ist einfach meilenweit vorn im MMO Bereich. Da nützts auch nicht, dass War in der Nische RvR vorn ist... Auf Dauer wird man damit keine Massen halten können. Die Nische wird War denke mal zum Verhängnis, nämlich indem es zu dem verkommt, was es sich jetzt noch auf die Fahne schreibt.


----------



## Dentus (13. Oktober 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Man muss aber dazu sagen Mythic hat sich für Warhammer 1 Jahr länger als angekündigt Zeit gelassen wegen Burning Crusade. Wäre es davor rausgekommen, wäre es qualitativ wohl ähnlich in der Versenkung verschwunden. Ich glaube mal Mythic hat viel EA als Publisher im Hintergrund zu verdanken. Letztendlich freue ich mich auf Wotlk... blizz ist einfach meilenweit vorn im MMO Bereich. Da nützts auch nicht, dass War in der Nische RvR vorn ist... Auf Dauer wird man damit keine Massen halten können. Die Nische wird War denke mal zum Verhängnis, nämlich indem es zu dem verkommt, was es sich jetzt noch auf die Fahne schreibt.


Und du meinst das du auch in 4 Jahren noch WoW spielen wirst? Du machst ejtzt zum zweiten mal einen Itemreset mit, wieder Instanzen und Ruf farmen...mag ja noch Spaß machen jetzt...aber würdest du das auch noch 2 mal mehr mitmachen?


----------



## erwo (13. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Und du meinst das du auch in 4 Jahren noch WoW spielen wirst? Du machst ejtzt zum zweiten mal einen Itemreset mit, wieder Instanzen und Ruf farmen...mag ja noch Spaß machen jetzt...aber würdest du das auch noch 2 mal mehr mitmachen?



Es gibt einige Hartnäckige die einfach die Klassiker lieben.
Warum nicht? Es gibt noch immer Leute die Everquest 1 Spielen,
da kam letztens das 15! Addon raus.

Ok bei WoW sind die Spielinhalte etwas simpler und kleiner vielleicht,
aber das Spielen immer noch jede Menge Leute weiter, auch wenns
bald nicht mehr die massen sind wie noch im Moment.

Tjo, alles hat ein Ende, nur die Wurst hat zwei.

In diessem Sinne, den WoWlern viel Spass in ihrem Forum.

AOC & WAR sind für mich aber interessanter als das immergleiche
WoW.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## etmundi (13. Oktober 2008)

Egal ob man AoC gut oder schlecht findet:
Die Spieler haben längst abgestimmt.
Man braucht sich ja nur hier mal das Forum ansehn:

Unterforum                                 letzter Post

Allgemeines                                  10.10.2008 (letzter Post, der was mit dem Spiel zu tun hat)
Rollenspieler                                  05.08.2008
Berufe                                          02.09.2008
Klassenforum                                 18.09.2008
Instanzen                                      21.07.2008
PvP-Schlachtfelder                          09.10.2008


Das Forum für AoC hat doch keinerlei Daseinsberechtigung mehr.


----------



## Isel (13. Oktober 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Egal ob man AoC gut oder schlecht findet:
> Die Spieler haben längst abgestimmt.
> Man braucht sich ja nur hier mal das Forum ansehn:
> 
> ...



Wundert das wen? Ich bin selbst jemand, bei dem AoC auf Eis liegt und dort wird es wohl auch bleiben. Trotzdem war hierim Forum nie eine normale Diskussion zu diesem Spiel möglich, da leider weit über 90% der Beiträge entweder, unqualifizier,t beleidigend oder unreif waren. Sicher hat das Spiel viele Spieler verloren, aber ich war vor kurzem noch ein letztes mla online, bevor mein Account auslief und da liefen immer noch genug Spieler rum.
Die PLattform buffed.de bietet einfach keine Platz f+r vernünftige diskussionen. In anderen Foren wurde auch über AoC gemault und gemeckert (natürlich meist völlig berechtigt, keine Frage) aber was hier abging war nicht normal. So gut wie niemand akzeptiert die MEinung eines anderen, Fanboys bekriegen sich mit dummen Geschwätz, dem man das geisitge Alter deutlich anmerrt und und und. Jeder Spieler, der einigermaßen clever ist und dem was an ner Diskussion zum Spiel liegt, ist inzwischen nicht mehr hier im Forum präsent, da bin ich sicher. Höchstens so wie ich, wenn man sich mal wieder ein paar reißerische Kommentare durchlesen will *g*
Na ich hoffe mal, dass das Forum von WAr ein wenig besser geht hier, da gabs ja auch shocn genug Müll zu lesen. Achja ich mag WAR, aber ide gegenüberstellugn hier im Thread ist mal wieder mit Rosaroter Brille geschrieben, besser gehts garnicht. Da musste ich shcon lachen, auch wenn einige Digne stimmen sind andere dafür absolut nicht ernst zu nehmen


----------



## seppix@seppix (13. Oktober 2008)

Cool wie lange sich der tread gehalten hat


----------



## zorakh55 (13. Oktober 2008)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Cool wie lange sich der tread gehalten hat


Ich hoffe er wird bald ge /close d. Das ist hier reiner Spamwar!


----------



## Yaglan (13. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt muss man AoC mal verteidigen. AoC ist keine 3 Wochen mehr alt. 

Die Aussage von den wie AoC jetzt Läuft total Falsch.
Und Ausserdem ist er ein Totaler AoC Miesredner und WAR ja Sager. Bestes beispiel sind die sind die AoC vs WoW, WAR vs WoW, WAR vs AoC.

Da stellt man das spiel was man schlechter findet schlechter da. und das andere spiel wird nicht so gezeigt wie es ist.


----------



## Yaglan (13. Oktober 2008)

Mal schauen wie lange ich noch in den Forum bleibe das ob das noch besser ist als das WoW forum bezweifle  ich stark. Und da bin ich seit monaten nicht mehr Aktiv


----------



## el comerciante (13. Oktober 2008)

Ohties schrieb:


> ja genau, das machen alle nur weils grad so cool ist. an aoc gibt es nichts zu kritisieren und auch nicht an den versprechungen seitens von failcom. und außerdem sind das eh alles nur die blöden kinder hier.
> 
> ich habe auch wow, aoc und war gespielt bzw. bin bei war hängengeblieben. und das obwohl aoc das spiel meiner träume war und ich mit warhammer eigentlich nahezu nix anfangen kann. ich könnte ne menge an aoc kritisieren aber das hat nichts mit irgendeinem trend zu tun. und ich bin auch kein "wow-kiddie", jedenfalls bilde ich mir das ein mit 27 jahren, studiumsabschluss und zwei jobs.
> 
> ...



Versuchs halt gar nicht erst, hat keinen Sinn, es wird immer irgendwo einen Fanboy geben den man ausnehmem kann wie die Weihnachtsgans. Das ganze geposte hier ist an sich zeitverschwendung. Lass das Spiel links liegen und gut ist, was Funcom da angerichtet hat, also das alles wieder ausbügeln, die ganzen Versprechungen und alles, das packen die nie.


----------



## ZAM (13. Oktober 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Das Forum für AoC hat doch keinerlei Daseinsberechtigung mehr.



Und obwohl du schon so lange hier bist, es besser weist und teilweise auch beteiligt warst (kommt gleich) willst du den Usern jetzt weiß machen, das liegt an der Qualität des Spiels und nicht am Verhalten der User hier im Forum, die es zum Teil trotz Hinweise und Verwarnungen in mehreren Threads nicht auf die Reihe bekommen, Ihre Meinungen ohne Netiquettenbrüche in Ausdrucksweise und Wortwahl zu formulieren und nicht im Stande sind andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren oder vernünftig zu kommentieren, statt auf den Vorpostern rumzuhacken?

Was? Wie ich mich erdreisten kann, Nutzer für die Stagnation des Forums verantwortlich zu machen? ..Vielleicht weil ich mitgelesen habe...


----------



## Isel (13. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und obwohl du schon so lange hier bist, es besser weist und teilweise auch beteiligt warst (kommt gleich) willst du den Usern jetzt weiß machen, das liegt an der Qualität des Spiels und nicht am Verhalten der User hier im Forum, die es zum Teil trotz Hinweise und Verwarnungen in mehreren Threads nicht auf die Reihe bekommen, Ihre Meinungen ohne Netiquettenbrüche in Ausdrucksweise und Wortwahl zu formulieren und nicht im Stande sind andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren oder vernünftig zu kommentieren, statt auf den Vorpostern rumzuhacken?
> 
> Was? Wie ich mich erdreisten kann, Nutzer für die Stagnation des Forums verantwortlich zu machen? ..Vielleicht weil ich mitgelesen habe...



Komisch das selbe hab ich auch grad geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich glaub das hier wird mehr Beachtung finden *g*


----------



## J4ger (13. Oktober 2008)

Das ist doch der größte gepostete Mist   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

AoC....................................................................Warhammer
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
- Postsystem frißt Items (nie passiert).............. - Post funktioniert perfekt
- AH nicht bedienbar(wenn man zu blöd ist dann ja).................. - AH funktioniert perfekt
- Stats auf Items sind nur aufgemalt(bei mir nicht).. - Stats auf Items funktionieren perfekt
- Skills der Klassen gehen nicht(sehr selten)...... - Skills der Klassen gehen perfekt
- Chat nicht bedienbar (ohne Wort-omg)................ - Chat funktioniert perfekt
- Quests: die Hälfte verbugged(2x bei 6 gelvlten chars)........ - Quests: noch kein Bug aufgetreten
- Craften: extrem verbugged(das stimmte mal)........... - Craften: noch kein Bug aufgetreten
- Bugdichte: extrem hoch(am Anfang gabs einige).............. - Bugdichte: was für Bugs?
- Client stürzt alle 15 min ab(so ein Blödsinn)........ - Client ist noch nie abgestürzt
- Client hat Memory Leak (Todsünde!stimmt).. - Client ist sauber programmiert
- Client braucht Highend Hardware(entsprechend der Grafik)..... - Client läuft auf Mittelklasse-PC
- Texte halb englisch / halb deutsch(halb so wild).. - Texte perfekt lokalisiert
- Ingame support: nicht vorhanden(bisher super geklappt)..... - Ingame support: perfekt
- Externer support: nicht vorhanden(in Ordnung)... - Externer support: ok
- Abrechungsmechanismen: katastrophal(Konto sollte auch Deckung haben). - Es wird noch nichts abgerechnet
- Hersteller lügt das Blaue vom Himmel(wer glaubt an den Weihnachtsmann) - Hersteller hält seine Zusagen ein
- hier könnte es endlos so weitergehen(???) - hier läuft alles rund und bugfrei

das reicht!


----------



## etmundi (14. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und obwohl du schon so lange hier bist, es besser weist und teilweise auch beteiligt warst (kommt gleich) willst du den Usern jetzt weiß machen, das liegt an der Qualität des Spiels und nicht am Verhalten der User hier im Forum, ....




Gute Qualität > viel Spieler > viele los im Forum
nix mehr los im Forum > ..... > .....


----------



## erwo (14. Oktober 2008)

LOL.

Hallo,
ich Spiele beide Spiele und mag beide.

>> AoC....................................................................Warhammer
>> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
>> - Postsystem frißt Items (nie passiert).............. - Post funktioniert perfekt

Habe bei beiden Spielen noch keine Probleme gehabt, und auch keine Bekannten.

>> - AH nicht bedienbar(wenn man zu blöd ist dann ja).................. - AH funktioniert perfekt

Bei AOC musste man am Anfang tw. englische Suchbegriffe verwenden oder Kopf anstrengen.
Bei WAR sind mir die Filter im Moment zu schwammig, aber auch damit kann man gut leben.

>> - Stats auf Items sind nur aufgemalt(bei mir nicht).. - Stats auf Items funktionieren perfekt

AOC: Am Anfang gab es wohl einige Stats die nicht wirkten, ist behoben, bei WAR alles OK.

>> - Skills der Klassen gehen nicht(sehr selten)...... - Skills der Klassen gehen perfekt

Bei beiden Spielen habe ich hier nix feststellen können (Bärenschamane/Zelot)

>> - Chat nicht bedienbar (ohne Wort-omg)................ - Chat funktioniert perfekt

Der Chat in AOC ist perfekt, Cut&Paste geht und vieles mehr!
Der Chat in WAR ist scheisse, aber da wird sicher noch gepatched, abwarten!
WAR: Keine Items Postbar, tw. werden Textteile verschluckt, Szenario (und viele andere
chats) nicht über die kurzwahltaste erreichbar und viele kleinigkeiten.

> - Quests: die Hälfte verbugged(2x bei 6 gelvlten chars)........ - Quests: noch kein Bug aufgetreten

AOC: Ich hatte 2 Verbuggte Quests
WAR: ich hatte 2 Verbuggte Quests, bin aber erst LVL 24...

> - Craften: extrem verbugged(das stimmte mal)........... - Craften: noch kein Bug aufgetreten

AOC: Wenn man Items fürs Quest wegwirft, muss man es beenden und neu machen, ärgerlich
aber wenn mans weis ists ok.
WAR: Bin Anpflanzer und Pharmazie, ist eigtl. recht OK, aber generell gibts zu wenig Berufe in WAR.

> - Bugdichte: extrem hoch(am Anfang gabs einige).............. - Bugdichte: was für Bugs?

Hatte wenig Bugs in AOC, auch am Anfang wenig Probleme, in WAR fast garkeine.

> - Client stürzt alle 15 min ab(so ein Blödsinn)........ - Client ist noch nie abgestürzt

AOC: Ab und zu ist es mal abgestürzt, aber lange her, seit langer Zeit kein einziger.
WAR: 4 Mal abgestürzt, davon 2 mal in der Closed Beta ,)

> - Client hat Memory Leak (Todsünde!stimmt).. - Client ist sauber programmiert

AOC: Unter Vista/XP 32 gab es früher Probleme, sind behoben.
WAR: Keine Probleme.

> - Client braucht Highend Hardware(entsprechend der Grafik)..... - Client läuft auf Mittelklasse-PC

AOC: Die Grafik ist enorm schön, das braucht logischerweise entsprechende Hardware.
WAR: Grafik ist beschissen, aber ziemlich lagfrei, ist aber nötig damit auch grössere Keep Raids
funktionieren, dennoch ist die leicht Comic Artige Grafik für mich ein Minuspunkt

> - Texte halb englisch / halb deutsch(halb so wild).. - Texte perfekt lokalisiert

AOC: Einige Quests sind noch Englisch.
WAR: Sehr sehr wenige Quests (LVL 24!) sind noch englisch.
Stört mich um ehrlich zu sein doch ziemlich, aber die Menge der betroffenen Quests ist nicht extrem.

> - Ingame support: nicht vorhanden(bisher super geklappt)..... - Ingame support: perfekt

AOC: Ingame Support Freundlich und hilfsbereit
WAR: noch nicht in Anspruch genommen.

> - Externer support: nicht vorhanden(in Ordnung)... - Externer support: ok

AOC: Foren nicht benutzbar durch Flamer, aber auch nicht soo sehr nötig, ingame ist super
WAR: Foren im Moment noch nicht für sinnvolle Fragen nutzbar, da mit zuviel Müll überladen

> - Abrechungsmechanismen: katastrophal(Konto sollte auch Deckung haben). - Es wird noch nichts abgerechnet

AOC: Keine Probleme, alles supi
WAR: Keine ELV im Moment, da muss was schief gelaufen sein, DRINGENDER Nachholebedarf seitens
GOA, Combo Abo mit daoc ist eine gute Idee.

> - Hersteller lügt das Blaue vom Himmel(wer glaubt an den Weihnachtsmann) - Hersteller hält seine Zusagen ein

AOC: Ausser DX 10 alles enthalten, soweit ok, Content Patches kommen einigermassen nachdem die gröbsten Fehler
beseitigt sind, aber ein bisschen gas geben sollten sie dennoch für mehr Spieler.
WAR: Kann man noch keine Aussage treffen, denke aber das wird schon hinhauen.

>> - hier könnte es endlos so weitergehen(???) - hier läuft alles rund und bugfrei

AOC: mit gescheiten Patches wird es sich weiter etablieren, HDRO sollte es auf Dauer Spielermässig in die Schranken
weisen können.
WAR: Tjo weiss noch keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - aber bin da sehr guter Dinge, Mythic lässt sich bestimmt noch die
eine oder andere Überraschung einfallen, freu mich drauf.

>> das reicht!

Wie?

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Askaril (14. Oktober 2008)

> wenn ich sowas Lese kommt es mir hoch , AoC läuft dafür das es noch nicht mal einen Monat am markt ist echt mal super



öhmm jetzt mal ganz ab von AOC ... es ist durchaus möglich Spiele fertig auf den Markt zu bringen, nur das sich der Trend durchsetzt etwas zu veröffentlichen, das eigentlich mal grade ne Beta ist.


----------



## Yaglan (14. Oktober 2008)

Askaril schrieb:


> öhmm jetzt mal ganz ab von AOC ... es ist durchaus möglich Spiele fertig auf den Markt zu bringen, nur das sich der Trend durchsetzt etwas zu veröffentlichen, das eigentlich mal grade ne Beta ist.




Aber wisst ihr was auch Müll ist? Der Großteil der Communiy der sich bei Buffed herum treibt.
Die meisten meinen ihren Senf dazu geben zu müssen was AoC betrifft haben es aber nur paar Wochen gepsielt. Haben also keine ahnung wie das spiel jetzt ist. 

Vergleichen dann AoC mit WoW was schon seit 4 Jahren drausen ist nach dem Aktuellen stand und nicht wo auch WoW erschienen ist.

Dann kommt hier ein Idiot vorbei. der meint WAR mit AoC vergleichen zu müssen wo beide grad mal 3 Wochen auf den Markt gewesen sind.
Hey AoC ist schon paar Monate drausen. Aber egal!!!!!!!! AoC ist so schlecht darüber kann man sagen was man will.

Komisch was ist mit den spielern die das spiel noch spielen? 
Mir macht das spiel super viel spaß es ist mal was total anderes. 
Andere leveln total wenig machen RP und haben super viel spaß. Diese leute haben meiner meinung nach den Sinn eines MMOs auch verstanden. Der spieler gestaltet das spiel fü sich entsprechend. Und AoC hat eine sehr gute Plattform dafür geboten. 

WAR habe ich nicht gespielt wieso auch. Für mich ist das kein Warhammer.
Warhammer ist eine sehr brutale Welt. Und Düster. Das ist das Online spiel keines Wegs. Es ist viel zu Mild. Und Ausserdem wie WoW ist Auch WAR eine Nachgemachte Welt von Herr der Ringe. Ohne Herr der Ringe wäen die 2 niemals erschienen. 

Herr der Ringe. Vieleicht ein fehler das nie gespielt zu haben. Aber ich konnte mich damit nicht anfreunden. Da man ja Weiss wie die geschichte Enden wird...
Aber sonst das sich die Welt für den spieler entwickelt sehr geil.

WoW tja WoW. Ich habe als Warcraft fan angefangen mit WoW war auch ein begeisterter WoW spieler. Fast 4 Jahre lange.
Aber wenn man sich die Ganzen spiele durch den Kopf gehen lässt ist WoW eigendlich so ziemlich das schlechteste. 
Weil alles was man da macht braucht Zeit sehr viel Zeit. Und es ist immer das SELBE.
In den Spiel handelt alles nu noch um Items. 
Wenn man Raiden geht muss man Stunden dafür Investieren. Man muss Stunden Investieren um genug Rep Kosten zu Farmen. Man muss Stunden Investieren sich für ein Raid vorzubereiten.
Und es wird mit der Zeit immer schlimmer anstatt besser. 
Und ohne Quatsch da plant Blizzard ein Event mit WOTLK und es interessiert einigen nicht wenn es keine Tollen Items gibt. Und ein wenig der Meinung war ich auch das das dazu gehört. Dieses gefühl habe ich in AoC nicht. Da suche ich für meine Sachen fürs aussehen aus wie man RP Mäßig auftreten kann.

Aber da Blizzard WoW so Symtel gestaltet hat haben die So viele Kunden. Aber das heisst noch lange nicht das das spiel gut ist.
Und noch was. Für wieviele spiele wird ein MMO eigendlich entwickelt ? mit Wievielen rechnet man min? 
Geht jetzt nicht von WoW aus.

Ich wätte mal für ein MMO erwartet man so um die 100.000 spieler noch nichtmal. Vieleicht sogar nur 50.000
Und dann redet man davon das AoC zb tod ist? diese Zahl hat AoC alle male drin.

Die Zahl 1.000.000 Ist eine Traum zahl schon für Offline spiele. Wieviele schaffen es so oft verkauft zu werden. Ich wette mit euch diie das geschaft hat kann man an 2 Händen abzählen.


----------



## Dentus (14. Oktober 2008)

AoC ist in meinen Augen schlicht und ergreifend, absoluter Dreck! --> ergo bin ich ausgestiegen.
Wem es bis heute Spaß macht, der darf sich freuen und ich freue mich für Ihn --> ergo Er spielt weiter.

Trotzdem wünsche ich mir, das meine Meinung über das Spiel aktzeptiert wird, ebenso wie ich Spielermeinungen aktzeptiere die das Spiel noch immer mit Freude spielen.

Diskussionen bestehen nunmal aus unterschiedlichen Ansichten!


----------



## Yaglan (14. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> AoC ist in meinen Augen schlicht und ergreifend, absoluter Dreck! --> ergo bin ich ausgestiegen.
> Wem es bis heute Spaß macht, der darf sich freuen und ich freue mich für Ihn --> ergo Er spielt weiter.
> 
> Trotzdem wünsche ich mir, das meine Meinung über das Spiel aktzeptiert wird, ebenso wie ich Spielermeinungen aktzeptiere die das Spiel noch immer mit Freude spielen.
> ...




Aber nicht mit den argumenten die nicht mehr aktuell sind. Weil es einfach dann falsch ist.


----------



## Lerona (14. Oktober 2008)

ich finds auch grottig. War oder lotro rules


----------



## lutsch3r (14. Oktober 2008)

AoC kann nix...Server tot, Game tot, Community beim warten auf Content in Khesatta vermodert.
Ryzom und Vanguard...das sind mal MMORPGS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## erwo (14. Oktober 2008)

Hi,



Yaglan schrieb:


> Aber nicht mit den argumenten die nicht mehr aktuell sind. Weil es einfach dann falsch ist.


Dazu kommt: Wo ist denn da bitte eine "Diskussion" - er, und viele andere sagen einfach
gebetsmühlenartig das ihnen das Spiel nicht gefällt, mit irgendwelchen (teils gelogenen,
teils veralteten) "Argumenten".

Aber interessiert das irgendwen? Man sieht ja selbst was das Spiel hat und was nicht wenn
man es Spielt.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## erwo (14. Oktober 2008)

Hi,



lutsch3r schrieb:


> AoC kann nix...Server tot, Game tot, Community beim warten auf Content in Khesatta vermodert.
> Ryzom und Vanguard...das sind mal MMORPGS
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sind sicherlich beide nett, aber AOC hat mehr Spieler als beide zusammen,
warum wohl? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vanguard ist leider komplett in englisch, aber sicher ein tolles Spiel,
Ryzom ist ja nun schonmal gestorben, glaube kaum das da neuer Content
kommt wie in AOC.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Tiegars (14. Oktober 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja kann sein aber lies dir mal die Foren durch und zwar spanische und französische die leute hauen ab die frage ist nur wie lange es noch mehr Spieler hat^^

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## erwo (14. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Naja kann sein aber lies dir mal die Foren durch und zwar spanische und französische die leute hauen ab die frage ist nur wie lange es noch mehr Spieler hat^^
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



Hallo,

ich kann leider weder Spanisch noch französisch.

Merke aber das auf meinem deutschen Server es deutlich mehr Leute werden.

Raids laufen über und unsere Gilde ist relativ stark gewachsen.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## kraxxler (14. Oktober 2008)

Könnt ihr nichtmal aufhören hier mistrumzuerzählen, ich spiele zwar auch wow und finde es besser, abd deswegen mach ich nich nen fred auf oder schreibe in ihn. Ihr könn denen es gefällt ruhig mal ihr freude machen. Ich wette 90% von denn die sagen sie habens gespielt habens garnicht. Das ist echt idiotisch heir die ganze zeit rumzuwhinen, und anderen Leuten alles mies zu machen. also behaltet eure meinung für euch.

/vote for close


----------



## Tiegars (14. Oktober 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich kann leider weder Spanisch noch französisch.
> 
> ...


Naja ich hoff es bleibt so bei euch kannst aber gerne hier nachlesen die Leute laufen davon:

http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=92925

Kurz übersetzt es finden sich keine Gruppen.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## kraxxler (14. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Naja ich hoff es bleibt so bei euch kannst aber gerne hier nachlesen die Leute laufen davon:
> 
> http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=92925
> 
> ...



omg, er hat doch gesagt er kann kein spanisch oder französisch


----------



## trippleass gnom (14. Oktober 2008)

AOC ist definitiv am sterben. Das ist nicht nur geschwätz, sondern einfach eine tatsache. 
Ganze gilden sind innerhalb der letzten Monate komplett verschwunden und ihre keeps stehen leer in der landschaft rum. Fast alle Gebiete sind entleert auf vielen servern. ich habe meinen account auch letzten monate stillgelegt.

funcom will auf drängen der community nun server zusammenlegen, damit man wenigstens mal jemanden zu sehen bekommt in diesem sogenannten mmo.

Ob funcom bis nächstes jahr überhaupt noch genug geld hat, um die server am laufen zu halten und content nachzupatchen??? ich glaube die spielen nur auf zeit im moment und hoffen, dass ein paar dumme weiterhin geld abdrücken bis sie ihr nächstes mmo(-schrottprodukt) auf den markt werfen können.
die sind ja fleißig am entwickeln ... ABER die community hat ein gutes gedächnis und so ne verarsche lassen wir uns nicht nochmal bieten.


----------



## Sorzzara (14. Oktober 2008)

trippleass schrieb:


> AOC ist definitiv am sterben. Das ist nicht nur geschwätz, sondern einfach eine tatsache.
> Ganze gilden sind innerhalb der letzten Monate komplett verschwunden und ihre keeps stehen leer in der landschaft rum. Fast alle Gebiete sind entleert auf vielen servern. ich habe meinen account auch letzten monate stillgelegt.
> 
> funcom will auf drängen der community nun server zusammenlegen, damit man wenigstens mal jemanden zu sehen bekommt in diesem sogenannten mmo.
> ...




Lesen sie hierzu auch trippleass gnom´s aktuelle Vorhersage über die Zukunft von Warhammer Online =)

Ohne hier Funcom verteidigen zu wollen...aber die Aussagen dieses netten Herrn müssen nciht zwangsläufig ernstgenommen werden.


----------



## Tiegars (15. Oktober 2008)

kraxxler schrieb:


> omg, er hat doch gesagt er kann kein spanisch oder französisch


Nicht mein Problem *gg Er wollte mir ja das gegenteil beweisen und ich beweise ihm das es eben nicht so ist.



Sorzzara schrieb:


> Lesen sie hierzu auch trippleass gnom´s aktuelle Vorhersage über die Zukunft von Warhammer Online =)
> 
> Ohne hier Funcom verteidigen zu wollen...aber die Aussagen dieses netten Herrn müssen nciht zwangsläufig ernstgenommen werden.



Naja bissel Wahrheit steckt schon drin. Ich habe bis vor kurzem AOC gespielt und es war manchmal wie in einer Geisterstadt.


Gruss Tiegars


----------



## dasfiasko (15. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Nicht mein Problem *gg Er wollte mir ja das gegenteil beweisen und ich beweise ihm das es eben nicht so ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





joar ich bin auf einem pvp server   und da ist nix mit pvp weil keiner da ist

habe heute ne halbe stunde gespielt aber es kommt einfach kein spass mehr auf  das war mein letzter aoc tag  schade eigentlich denn die idee war nicht schlecht 


aber  es gibt vieles  was mir nicht so gefällt   z.b. die gebietsübergänge sind fuer neue nicht wirklich gut sichtbar   

bsp wow da hat man eine weltkarte  was in meinen augen sinniger ist ist nur ne kleinigkeit aber die summieren sich bei mir das mir die lustr vergangen ist


----------



## Yaglan (15. Oktober 2008)

Die spieler kommen und gehen so ist das nunmal. 
Aber sterben wird Age of conan nicht. Das tut es höchstens wenn die spieler Zahl unter 10.000 inkt oder noch weniger. Und das wird es ganz sicher nicht.
Gestern erst wieder jemanden getroffen die super viel Spaß am spiel hat.

Mir macht es sehr viel spaß und einigen anderen aus der Gilde auch. 
Klar ärgern sich einige auch dermaßen. Aber naja. es wird ja nur besser. Und mal schauen wie es nach dem Patch wird.


----------



## Tiegars (15. Oktober 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Die spieler kommen und gehen so ist das nunmal.
> Aber sterben wird Age of conan nicht. Das tut es höchstens wenn die spieler Zahl unter 10.000 inkt oder noch weniger. Und das wird es ganz sicher nicht.
> Gestern erst wieder jemanden getroffen die super viel Spaß am spiel hat.
> 
> ...


Naja ich hoff es für euch obwohl ich die Hoffnung aufgegeben habe. Sie haben sehr sehr viele grosse Fehler gemacht. Von den Ankündigungen über Versprechungen sowie Hinhaltetaktik und natürlich das mit der CUT Version in Deutschland. AOC hat sehr viel Potenzial nur sie haben die Spieler einfach vergrault und nicht auf sie gehöhrt sondern im Forum nur VErwarnpunkte vergeben und gebannt wen sein musste. Nun haben sie die Retourkutsche.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## wýrm.. (15. Oktober 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.)
> ...




wayne? niemand hat dich gezwungen, aoc zu kaufen oder? solche threads gibt es mehr als genug!  - " 7. zu unrecht ausgesprochene Banns.........LOL" ... 99% der gehackten / banned acounts, sind eigenverschulden. ( nicht nur in aoc)


----------



## MoneyGhost (15. Oktober 2008)

wýrm.. schrieb:


> wayne? niemand hat dich gezwungen, aoc zu kaufen oder? solche threads gibt es mehr als genug!  - " 7. zu unrecht ausgesprochene Banns.........LOL" ... 99% der gehackten / banned acounts, sind eigenverschulden. ( nicht nur in aoc)




Dir ist schon klar, dass du dich hier auf einen Post von *Anfang Juni * beziehst? Das ist schon 4 Monate her...bis heute hat sich zwar einiges verbessert und der Post mag so wie er mal gepostet wurde nicht mehr ganz zutreffen, allerdings sagt es doch schon sehr viel aus, dass sich ein Thema welches "Einfach schlecht" heisst, schon seit AoC Release ganz oben hält und mittlerweile 65 Seiten umfasst...oder?


----------



## erwo (15. Oktober 2008)

Hi,



dasfiasko schrieb:


> joar ich bin auf einem pvp server   und da ist nix mit pvp weil keiner da ist
> habe heute ne halbe stunde gespielt aber es kommt einfach kein spass mehr auf  das war mein letzter aoc tag  schade eigentlich denn die idee war nicht schlecht
> aber  es gibt vieles  was mir nicht so gefällt   z.b. die gebietsübergänge sind fuer neue nicht wirklich gut sichtbar
> bsp wow da hat man eine weltkarte  was in meinen augen sinniger ist ist nur ne kleinigkeit aber die summieren sich bei mir das mir die lustr vergangen ist



das dauert allerhöchstens 5 Minuten bis z.B. ein Minigame aufgeht, bei AOC hat man
den Vorteil das es keine Fraktionen gibt, Stundenlanges warten wie in WoW fällt dadurch
weg.

Und die Burg Belagerungen muss man eh zu festen Terminen machen.

OpenPVP gibt es nicht immer, nunja, in WoW gibt es das allerdings noch sehr viel seltener
das man ne Hauptstadt geraidet wird, oder OpenPVP in irgendeiner Art stattfindet.


Die Behauptungen oben das die Server leer sind, sind einfach gelogen.

Und da hilft auch kein Spanischer Thread in dem irgendwer sich auf irgendeinem Server
beschwert das er keine Instanz Gruppe für irgend nen Lowie Dungeon findet, wo soll
da der Beweis sein?

Es gibt für andere Spiele auch massig solcher Threads, beweisen tut das garnix.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Tiegars (15. Oktober 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soll ich dir die Threads raussuchen weil die Leute fragen ob sie die Server zusammenlegen? Also es ist nunmal ein Tatsache das die Spielerzahl mehr als die Hälfte kleiner geworden ist oder willst mir entgegensprechen? 

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## erwo (15. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Soll ich dir die Threads raussuchen weil die Leute fragen ob sie die Server zusammenlegen? Also es ist nunmal ein Tatsache das die Spielerzahl mehr als die Hälfte kleiner geworden ist oder willst mir entgegensprechen?
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



Wenn man die insgesamt Verkauften Spiele zusammenzählt (knapp 800K) - dann ist es
sogar auf ein Drittel geschrumpft, und? Immer noch mehr als HDRO hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das waren ja auch keine Zustände, wenn von einem Gebiet > 45 Instanzen offen sind, da findet
man ja überhaupt nix, die Probleme sind nun weg, und ich wäre regelrecht sauer wenn diesse
Zustände durch Serverzusammenlegungen wieder neu kreiert würden.

Aber es ist sicher möglich das irgend ein Spanischer Server Probleme hat mit Spielern, keine
Ahnung, die Mehrzahl der Server hat diese aber nicht, und soll bestimmt auch nicht zusammen-
gelegt werden.

Du stellst es so hin als würde es alle Server betreffen, und das ist schlicht gelogen.

Es ist extrem nervig wenn man beispielsweise in Alt Tarantia nicht zum Handelsposten
kommt weil alles VOLLER Leute ist und das Spiel hat (wie alle Next Gen MMOS) Kollisions-
abfrage, dies ist mir in der Vergangenheit einige male passiert, mittlerweile ist es ein
vernünftiges Maß.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## lutsch3r (15. Oktober 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Wenn man die insgesamt Verkauften Spiele zusammenzählt (knapp 800K) - dann ist es
> sogar auf ein Drittel geschrumpft, und? Immer noch mehr als HDRO hat
> 
> 
> ...




Nunja...irgendwelche spanischen Server sind ja nicht Gesprächsgegenstand in nem deutschen Forum...
Fakt ist : Es werden Server zusammen gelegt, Fakt ist viele Spieler wünschen sich diese Zusammenlegung weil eben auf einigen Servern nix mehr los it.
Zusammenlegungs-Wunsch-Threads findet man zu Genüge im deutschen sowie im englischen Teil des offi Forums.
Ob AoC dann dennoch mehr Spieler hat als HDRO ist in dem Zusammenhang total belanglos, aber toller Hinweis, wirklich...

Der anscheinend am Besten besuchte deutsche Server "Asgard" ist ein RP Server...wer nicht RPn will hat laut deren Stammbelegschaft nichts darauf zu suchen.
PVP Server bleiben dann der "tote" Titus und der gut gefüllte Aries...wird Zeit das die zusammengelegt werden, falls FC es schafft Servermerges irgendwie auf die Kette zu kriegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bezügl. zum Handelsposten in Tarantia kommen und Kollisionsabfrage: 
Mal ducken oder stealth probiert ? So kann man ganz einfach durch andere Spieler oder Mobs laufen.

Viel Spass in einem toten Game  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordrach (15. Oktober 2008)

lutsch3r schrieb:


> Nunja...irgendwelche spanischen Server sind ja nicht Gesprächsgegenstand in nem deutschen Forum...
> ...



Zu dem Schluss muss man aber kommen, wenn man sich die meisten Posts hier inklusive Deiner durchliest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Vreen (15. Oktober 2008)

wenn ich das hier so lese tun mir die wenigen treuen aoc-zocker wirklich leid.
ich hab damals nach 2 tagen das gekackte spiel umgetauscht,
ich fands schon auf den ersten blick total behindert und meine meinung blieb auch bestehen.


----------



## erwo (15. Oktober 2008)

lutsch3r schrieb:


> Fakt ist : Es werden Server zusammen gelegt, Fakt ist viele Spieler wünschen sich diese Zusammenlegung weil eben auf einigen Servern nix mehr los it.
> Zusammenlegungs-Wunsch-Threads findet man zu Genüge im deutschen sowie im englischen Teil des offi Forums.
> Ob AoC dann dennoch mehr Spieler hat als HDRO ist in dem Zusammenhang total belanglos, aber toller Hinweis, wirklich...
> 
> ...



2 deutsche PVP Server sind lt. Forum im Gespräch für einen merge, aber deswegen sind
nicht automatisch noch weitere Server betroffen.
Bin auf Asura, und der ist voll.

Das mit HdrO ist sehr wohl gültig, die sind noch eher von deinen Argumenten betroffen, geh doch
da hin und ärgere die Leutchen da, wenn du sowas unbedingt tun musst.

Wann ist ein Spiel denn "tot"?
Wenn es keine XX Millionen Spieler hat?
Wenn DU sagst das es tot ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss,
erwo


----------



## ethermammoth (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab aoc nach 2monaten an den nagel gehängt... Hatte in der zeit 2 -80er hochgezogen und im grunde viel Spass am spiel. 
Das Problem kommt dann eigentlich erst wenn man keine lust mehr hat noch einen Twink anzufangen.

Armor aus raidinstanzen waren (jedenfalls zu dem zeitpunkt) irgendwo sinnlos. Minimale boni, kaum besser, bzw garnicht
besser als mit gems belegte armor. (add dmg gems und 2hit pvp!)
Armor generell im game war total durcheinander, so gaben 49er armor teilweise bessere boni als 80er oder sogar 79er etc.
Da hätten die Ruhig nochmal nen halbes jahr planung reinlegen können, denn armor ist doch eine der wichtigen belohnungen die
einem am spielen hält.

Das selbe im grunde mit dem PVP - welches aufgrund der armor (mit dmg gems/def gems) irgendwo schnell an spass verlor.

Positives - war jedenfalls das gameplay ansich, die atmosphäre, die schicke grafik, quests (zt), raid dungeons mit herausvorderungen (auch nur zt.)
Negatives - generell kleine welt, kaum content für highlevel, pvp unausgeglichen...

Zum thema funcom, 
hab 5jahre anarchy online(AO) gespielt, und leider kann ich da nur bestätigen das funcom- kaum bis garnicht- auf die community eingeht.
In AO kann man das in den letzten jahren an den extrem schlechten updates sehen... 
Funcom hat zwar super ideen, und genial creative leute, aber die vergessen die community zu schnell meiner meinung nach. Mag es
profitgier oder sonstiges sein... aber auf die community einzugehen und das spiel in eine positive richtung entwickeln sind unvermeidlich finde ich.
Ich hoffe das AoC in nem jahr oder so sich zum positiven entwickelt hat, dann werde ich da evt. nochmal reingucken. Aber ich glaube fest daran, das dass
nicht passiert ohne einen entscheidenen richtungswechsel bei Funcom.


----------



## Yaglan (15. Oktober 2008)

Das beste ist noch alle Waren sie an Heulen das es nur ein PvP Server gab. 
Jetzt wünschen sie sich das Die Server Zusammen legen ^^.

Ich finds schon irgendwie Geil. 

Aber naja die das piel schon lange nicht mehr spielen sage ich einfach mal Fresse Halten. Ihr habt nichts zu melden.


----------



## little sister (15. Oktober 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> 2 deutsche PVP Server sind lt. Forum im Gespräch für einen merge, aber deswegen sind
> nicht automatisch noch weitere Server betroffen.
> Bin auf Asura, und der ist voll.
> 
> ...




bis zu welchem lvl hast du Lotro gespielt bzw hast du überhaupt ?


----------



## .HF (15. Oktober 2008)

WTF Fanboy Flame Alarm hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MMORPGS sind eigentlich alle nicht mein Ding aber lasst die Typen doch AoC zocken was habt ihr davon wenn ihr AoC flamet? Könnt ihr besser schlafen? Geht euch einer ab? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn die Teletubbies Online Age of Beckoning zocken würden, SCHEIß DOCH DRAUF^^

Also ihr ganzen komischen gimps geht doch im real life eure mütter nerven anstatt irgendwelche aoc spieler zu neren von wegen das spiel ist scheiße lalala

man kann alles und jeden flamen weil ja keiner perfekt ist (meine fresse so ein gaylord spruch, aber der passte grad xD)

stfukkthxbyeomglolroflwtf


----------



## Vreen (16. Oktober 2008)

.HF schrieb:


> WTF Fanboy Flame Alarm hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich würd sagen wir haben den neuen affenkönig


----------



## Tiegars (16. Oktober 2008)

lutsch3r schrieb:


> Nunja...irgendwelche spanischen Server sind ja nicht Gesprächsgegenstand in nem deutschen Forum...
> Fakt ist : Es werden Server zusammen gelegt, Fakt ist viele Spieler wünschen sich diese Zusammenlegung weil eben auf einigen Servern nix mehr los it.
> Zusammenlegungs-Wunsch-Threads findet man zu Genüge im deutschen sowie im englischen Teil des offi Forums.
> Ob AoC dann dennoch mehr Spieler hat als HDRO ist in dem Zusammenhang total belanglos, aber toller Hinweis, wirklich...



Ich wollte mit dem nur zeigen das die Spanier sowie die Franzosen mit dem Spiel aufhören das meinte ich. FC hat sich mühe gemacht das SPiel in beide Sprachen zu lokalisieren und am Schluss war es für die Katz. Ausserdem wen irgendwelche spanischen Server nicht gesprächsthema sind dann sind es auch die englischen nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## xBloodyMary (16. Oktober 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> ich würd sagen wir haben den neuen affenkönig



Das mag deine Ansicht sein. Ich finde den Stil des von dir beschimpften Autors natürlich auch nicht so gut ... aber die Grundaussage ist doch richtig. Laut deinen eigenen Aussagen hast du das Spiel nach 2 Tagen umgetauscht und meinst tatsächlich jetzt nach zig Monaten deine "sachlich fundierte" Kritik hier reinschreiben zu müssen. Das ist echt lachhaft ...
Das würd ich auch mal als einen Flame reinsten Wassers bezeichnen. So wie leider viele Beiträge hier ...
Tatsache ist - es gibt eine ganze Menge Spieler die AOC spielen und auch gerne Spielen. Es sind nicht so viele wie bei dem 24/7 Kinderspiel von Blizzard - aber immerhin. Tatsache ist weiterhin, das fast alle Bugs jetzt raus sind und es in allen Bereichen eine hohe Questdichte gibt. Es hakt zwar noch etwas im PVP - Bereich aber ich denke auch dies wird noch korrigiert werden.
Ansonsten - wenn ihr denn unbedingt weiterflamen wollt - tut euch keinen Zwang an ... ich finde es nur ziemlich unfair, weil es ein komplett schiefes Bild erzeugt und potentielle Interessenten abschreckt.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (16. Oktober 2008)

Hmm..also auf der einen Seit findest du es unfair, daß die Leute hier über Aoc "flamen":


xBloodyMary schrieb:


> ...wenn ihr denn unbedingt weiterflamen wollt - tut euch keinen Zwang an ... ich finde es nur ziemlich unfair, weil es ein komplett schiefes Bild erzeugt und potentielle Interessenten abschreckt.



Aber auf der anderen Seite tust du in deinem Post genau dasselbe mit anderen MMO's:


xBloodyMary schrieb:


> ...nicht so viele wie bei dem 24/7 Kinderspiel von Blizzard...



Also bemängelst du das Verhalten anderer, obwohl du es selber auch machst?


----------



## Valinar (16. Oktober 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Das mit HdrO ist sehr wohl gültig, die sind noch eher von deinen Argumenten betroffen, geh doch
> da hin und ärgere die Leutchen da, wenn du sowas unbedingt tun musst.
> 
> Gruss,
> erwo



Die HdRO-Server sind randvoll besonders die deutschen gehören zu den aktivsten.
Über eine zusammenlegung der server gibts nie eine diskussion sondern eher mal neue server zu eröffnen.
Und wenn sich die spielerzahl von AoC nach deine aussage gedrittelt hat dann hat AoC wohl nicht mehr spieler als HdRO sondern eher gleichviel oder sogar weniger.

Genau deswegen ist es sinnfrei in diesem zusammenhang HdRO oder ein anderes spiel zu erwähnen da es kaum gemeinsamkeiten gibt.
Weis auch nicht wirklich was manche damit bezwecken...besonders wenn manche sagen das WoW auch viele Bugs am anfang hatte und jetzt auch noch...das lässt AoC in meinen augen noch schlechter dastehen.


----------



## La Saint (16. Oktober 2008)

xBloodyMary schrieb:


> Tatsache ist weiterhin, das fast alle Bugs jetzt raus sind und es in allen Bereichen eine hohe Questdichte gibt. Es hakt zwar noch etwas im PVP - Bereich aber ich denke auch dies wird noch korrigiert werden.


*gröl*

Jetzt bin ich vor Lachen fast vom Stuhl gefallen.



> Ansonsten - wenn ihr denn unbedingt weiterflamen wollt - tut euch keinen Zwang an ... ich finde es nur ziemlich unfair, weil es ein komplett schiefes Bild erzeugt und potentielle Interessenten abschreckt.



Unfair? Ok, ich hab mich jetzt wieder im Griff. Habe garnicht gewußt, das Lachen so anstrengend sein kann. Nun ja, eines muss man dir lassen, einen Hauch von Ahnung hast du tatsächlich, warum es hier eigentlich geht. Sagt dir der Begriff "Selbstreinigungskräfte des Marktes" etwas? Die einzige Chance, die man als Kunde hat um von einem Unternehmen nicht noch einmal über den Tisch gezogen zu werden, ist die, andere Kunden vor dem Tisch zu warnen.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## everblue (17. Oktober 2008)

Ok, gebe zu hab nicht alle 1300 Post gelesen.

Aber, das Thema das der TE vor einigen Monaten hier eröffnet hat, entspricht nicht mehr der Realität.

Aoc hat sich gebessert, hat viel neues implementiert.

Insgesamt ist AOC auch um einiges gereift.

Deshalb sollte so langsam mal diesen Threat ein Ende gemacht werden.

Gebt AOC eine Chance, keiner muss Aoc spielen, es gibt Leute die AOC erst vor kurzer Zeit gekauft haben, diese haben einen völlig anderen Eindruck vom Spiel, als ihr vor einigen Monaten, lasst den Leuten ihren Spass.

Findet euren Frieden mit Funcom.


----------



## Dragonfire64 (17. Oktober 2008)

everblue schrieb:


> Ok, gebe zu hab nicht alle 1300 Post gelesen.
> 
> Aber, das Thema das der TE vor einigen Monaten hier eröffnet hat, entspricht nicht mehr der Realität.
> 
> ...



Ich geb dir teils recht muss aber auch dazu sagen das funcom die leute mit ihren versprechungen vergrault hat, ich kanns nur immer wieder sagen, wer ein spiel verschiebt mit dem grund das sie ein"PERFEKTES" Spiel releasen wollen dann grenzt das schon an dummheit, ich selbst bin davon nur wenig betroffen ich hab den anfang mitbekommen und es hat mir gereicht und da traf das was der TE geschrieben hat auch zu 100% zu. Wie es nun ist, mag ja gut und schön sein, aber wenn man ein "perfektes spiel" releasen will und schmeisst ein spiel im betastatus auf den markt dann ham ses vergeigt. Mir tuts persönlich leid um die spieler die jetzt probleme haben gruppen zu finden wegen den fehlern der programmierer und dat is auch nich gegen dich, aber funcom hat nunmal scheisse gebaut und nu müssen se mit der konsequenz leben und zwar einfach der, das die geprellten kunden die grosse hoffnungen hatten nicht mehr auch nur einen fuss in aoc setzen...Ich mein Vanguard hatte schon nen schlechten Start, aber vanguard hat da nunmal mit ihren preessemitteilungen einfach direkt ins klo gegriffen...
LG
Drago


----------



## Keula1 (17. Oktober 2008)

everblue schrieb:


> Ok, gebe zu hab nicht alle 1300 Post gelesen.
> ...
> Aber, das Thema das der TE vor einigen Monaten hier eröffnet hat, entspricht nicht mehr der Realität.
> 
> ...



Hi Everblue,

was genau wurde denn implementiert ausser ein halbes pvp update in 5monaten?


----------



## xBloodyMary (17. Oktober 2008)

Keula schrieb:


> Hi Everblue,
> 
> was genau wurde denn implementiert ausser ein halbes pvp update in 5monaten?



Man kann das Spiel auch umdrehen - was ist denn nicht drin von dem, was versprochen wurde???

Ich kann die ganze Sch.... echt nicht mehr lesen.


----------



## Yaglan (17. Oktober 2008)

Ein Vorschlag. Wenn der Nächste Patch da ist. Eroffne ich einen neues Thread mit den Titel.

AoC nach den heutiges Stand gut oder schlecht? 

Die ganzen heuler die das psiel seit Monaten nicht mehr spielen können da ja nichts melden.


----------



## Keula1 (17. Oktober 2008)

xBloodyMary schrieb:


> Man kann das Spiel auch umdrehen - was ist denn nicht drin von dem, was versprochen wurde???
> 
> Ich kann die ganze Sch.... echt nicht mehr lesen.



z.b.:

dx10
komplettes pvp system
söldner system 

:-)

@yaglan das ist schon richtig aber die patch notes kann man ja lesen, man muss ja nicht ingame sein um sich z.b einen bugfix vorstellen zu können.
Mir gehts nicht darum AOC zu flamen oder besonders schlecht zu machen. Es ist halt fakt das es fehlt und das sage ich ohne jede emotion ;-)
Mir z.B gehts nicht um die bugs, wenn sie mich nicht grad am spielen hindern, sondern eher um inhalt


----------



## -Kaleb- (17. Oktober 2008)

xBloodyMary schrieb:


> Man kann das Spiel auch umdrehen - was ist denn nicht drin von dem, was versprochen wurde???



Spielspass!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiegars (17. Oktober 2008)

xBloodyMary schrieb:


> Man kann das Spiel auch umdrehen - was ist denn nicht drin von dem, was versprochen wurde???
> 
> Ich kann die ganze Sch.... echt nicht mehr lesen.



Nimm die Verpackung zur Hand und schau sie an dann hast die Antwort.

Wen es nicht mehr lesen kannst dann schliesse die Augen und beachte den Thread nicht *gg

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## lutsch3r (17. Oktober 2008)

everblue schrieb:


> Ok, gebe zu hab nicht alle 1300 Post gelesen.
> 
> Aber, das Thema das der TE vor einigen Monaten hier eröffnet hat, entspricht nicht mehr der Realität.
> 
> ...




Es ist seit RLS nicht wirklich viel passiert ausser einige vertonte Quests, paar neue Quests in bekannten Gebieten und n halbgarerer PVP Patch.
Belagerungsschlachten funzen mittlerweile aber das wars auch schon.
Meines Erachtens ist der Zustand grössenteils noch so wie bei RLS als der TE diesen Threa*d* erstellt hat.

P.S. Wo ist Drunken Brawling / Kneipenschlägereien ?


----------



## Björn93 (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiele AoC nicht aber ich glaube auch nich das es ein Brüller ist........ich habe auch fast nur schlechtes gehöhrt....und Gothic ist ein geiles Game hab letzens Gothic 3 durch gespielt und ich hatt nur am Anfang ein paar Probleme mit Bugs.......und Online und Offline Spiele kann man in Sachen Bugs nicht gut vergleichen....Bei Online Spielen ist es klar, dass es viele Bugs gibt. Bei Gothic ist das nicht schlimm mit Bugs ich hatte nie Große Probleme


----------



## erwo (17. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,



Björn93 schrieb:


> Ich spiele AoC nicht aber ich glaube auch nich das es ein Brüller ist........ich habe auch fast nur schlechtes gehöhrt



Ahja, das passt perfekt zu 99% aller Benutzer diesses Forums.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Asenerbe (17. Oktober 2008)

xBloodyMary schrieb:


> Man kann das Spiel auch umdrehen - was ist denn nicht drin von dem, was versprochen wurde???




1. Raids die funktionieren?
2.*Spannendes* ( und auch funktionierendes ) Crafting? ( wie war dass, das man *nicht* durch "langweiliges" Gegenstände herstellen den Beruf levelt, sondern mit spannenden Quests....! WO sind den diese spannenden Quests? )
3... der Hammer schlechthin. *Epische Massenschlachten!*  In einem Interview wurde großkotzig behauptet: Wir haben die Technik und das know how dazu um trotz guter Grafik epische Massenschlachten mit mehrern hundert Spielern durchzuführen.....

Was daraus wurde sieht man jetzt eh. Ein lächerlicher WOW BG Abklatsch von 48 vs. 48


Das extrem lustige dabei war ja: *Vor* bekannt werden dieser Tatsache schwärmten alle AOC Fans dass das einfach Hammer werden würde mit diesen Schlachten, und eben nicht so ein lächerlicher BG Abklatsch ála WOW.
Als es dann raus kam das doch nur 48 vs. 48 sein würde, war die Lästerei über WOW plötzlich weg, und 48 vs. 48 sei ja viel besser, da überschaubarer, und alles mit mehr Spielern würde eh nicht klappen da zu chaotisch...
Tja. Man biegt es sich halt so lange, bis es in seine eigne kleine Welt passt!


----------



## La Saint (21. Oktober 2008)

Asenerbe schrieb:


> 3... der Hammer schlechthin. *Epische Massenschlachten!*  In einem Interview wurde großkotzig behauptet: Wir haben die Technik und das know how dazu um trotz guter Grafik epische Massenschlachten mit mehrern hundert Spielern durchzuführen.....



Die epischen Massenschlachten, das Kernfeature schlechthin neben Titten und rollenden Köpfen. Und was ist daraus geworden. Die Lachnummer des Jahres.

Wo ist der Unterschied einer "Belagerungsschlacht" zu einem Alterac BG?
- Bei beiden muß man sich vorher anmelden. Im BG ist man nach 3 Minuten, bei der Belagerung nach 3 Tagen
- Bei beiden laufen deutlich unter 100 Leute rum. Im BG 80, bei der Belagerung 96.

Ok, ok. Einen Unterschied gebe ich zu. Die Belagerungsmaschinen im Alterac-Tal stehen nur zur Dekoration rum. Wie ist das übrigens bei AoC zur Zeit?

Einen weiteren Unterschied gibt es aber noch. Das Alterac-Tal läuft absolut flüssig. Geschmeidige Bewegungen der Chars, Spells und Skills tuen das, was man von ihnen erwartet. Und es lagged nicht. Nicht ein bißchen.

Wenn ich wählen muß zwischen Titten und einem flüssigen Gameplay, dann ist die Entscheidung klar. Die der AoC-Fans offensichtlich auch.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## ZAM (21. Oktober 2008)

La schrieb:


> ..Titten..



In unserem Forum heißt das immer noch "Brüste". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaglan (21. Oktober 2008)

La schrieb:


> Die epischen Massenschlachten, das Kernfeature schlechthin neben Titten und rollenden Köpfen. Und was ist daraus geworden. Die Lachnummer des Jahres.
> 
> Wo ist der Unterschied einer "Belagerungsschlacht" zu einem Alterac BG?
> - Bei beiden muß man sich vorher anmelden. Im BG ist man nach 3 Minuten, bei der Belagerung nach 3 Tagen
> ...




Wenn es laggt hast du eindeutig einen zu schlechten rechner.


----------



## xdave78 (21. Oktober 2008)

La schrieb:


> Wo ist der Unterschied einer "Belagerungsschlacht" zu einem Alterac BG?
> - Bei beiden muß man sich vorher anmelden. Im BG ist man nach 3 Minuten, bei der Belagerung nach 3 Tagen
> - Bei beiden laufen deutlich unter 100 Leute rum. Im BG 80, bei der Belagerung 96.
> 
> ...


Der Unterschied ist 2 Jahre.....


----------



## Thorad (21. Oktober 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Wenn es laggt hast du eindeutig einen zu schlechten rechner.



Oh nein Yaglan, darauf wird er sich aufplustern und seinen RIEEEEESSSEN.....Rechner hier posten.


----------



## xdave78 (21. Oktober 2008)

Thorad schrieb:


> Oh nein Yaglan, darauf wird er sich aufplustern und seinen RIEEEEESSSEN.....Rechner hier posten.


Genau...ich habn Laptop wo ich ohne lags spielen kann. Ergo muss der laggende Rechner Bj.2006 sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## La Saint (21. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> In unserem Forum heißt das immer noch "Brüste".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sir, yes Sir, Captain, Sir ^^


----------



## crizbee (21. Oktober 2008)

mann kanns drehen und wenden wie mann will s macht einfach keinen spass mehr

gruss crizbee


----------



## trippleass gnom (22. Oktober 2008)

AOC hatte seine beste Zeit vor dem Release, als alle von den goilen Keepschlachten träumten. danach ging es nur noch bergab. nichtmal pvp macht sinn in dem game. alles lieblos dahingeklatscht - schlechter als bei war oder wow.

Funcom hat die community heiss gemacht, dann betrogen und zuletzt noch etwas abgemolken. bald werden sie bestimmt die türen schließen und unter einem neuen Label anfangen. 

der name funcom ist beschmutzt und leider hat die mmo-community als ganzes auch noch schaden genommen.


----------



## Tiegars (22. Oktober 2008)

trippleass schrieb:


> AOC hatte seine beste Zeit vor dem Release, als alle von den goilen Keepschlachten träumten. danach ging es nur noch bergab. nichtmal pvp macht sinn in dem game. alles lieblos dahingeklatscht - schlechter als bei war oder wow.
> 
> Funcom hat die community heiss gemacht, dann betrogen und zuletzt noch etwas abgemolken. bald werden sie bestimmt die türen schließen und unter einem neuen Label anfangen.
> 
> der name funcom ist beschmutzt und leider hat die mmo-community als ganzes auch noch schaden genommen.


Also lieblos wurde es nicht hingeklascht. Ich finde die AOC atmosphäre sehr schön und sehr gelungen. Aber das wars schon. Zum rest gebe ich dir recht.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## ZAM (22. Oktober 2008)

Pyrodimi darf 24 Stunden über seine Ausdrucksweise nachdenken.


----------



## Vreen (23. Oktober 2008)

xBloodyMary schrieb:


> Das mag deine Ansicht sein. Ich finde den Stil des von dir beschimpften Autors natürlich auch nicht so gut ... aber die Grundaussage ist doch richtig. Laut deinen eigenen Aussagen hast du das Spiel nach 2 Tagen umgetauscht und meinst tatsächlich jetzt nach zig Monaten deine "sachlich fundierte" Kritik hier reinschreiben zu müssen. Das ist echt lachhaft ...
> Das würd ich auch mal als einen Flame reinsten Wassers bezeichnen. So wie leider viele Beiträge hier ...
> Tatsache ist - es gibt eine ganze Menge Spieler die AOC spielen und auch gerne Spielen. Es sind nicht so viele wie bei dem 24/7 Kinderspiel von Blizzard - aber immerhin. Tatsache ist weiterhin, das fast alle Bugs jetzt raus sind und es in allen Bereichen eine hohe Questdichte gibt. Es hakt zwar noch etwas im PVP - Bereich aber ich denke auch dies wird noch korrigiert werden.
> Ansonsten - wenn ihr denn unbedingt weiterflamen wollt - tut euch keinen Zwang an ... ich finde es nur ziemlich unfair, weil es ein komplett schiefes Bild erzeugt und potentielle Interessenten abschreckt.




klar kann ich das beurteilen,
ca 10000000000 negative foreneinträge alleine hier auf der seite geben mir da wohl recht oder?


----------



## Efgrib (23. Oktober 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> klar kann ich das beurteilen,
> ca 10000000000 negative foreneinträge alleine hier auf der seite geben mir da wohl recht oder?




und genau aus dem selben grund hat die bildzeitung keine leser *rolleyes*


----------



## KenosDark (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo ihr da, ist AoC genau so schlecht wie am release oder schlechter? Hab das Spiel lange nicht mehr gespielt und wollte deswegen keinen neuen Thread erstellen.


----------



## Lanatir (23. Oktober 2008)

KenosDark schrieb:


> Hallo ihr da, ist AoC genau so schlecht wie am release oder schlechter? Hab das Spiel lange nicht mehr gespielt und wollte deswegen keinen neuen Thread erstellen.


Hier ist der link ins offizielle Forum. Da posten Leute die das Spiel noch spielen.
Verschaff dir am besten da einen Überblick, obwohl ich anhand der Formulierung deiner Frage eigentlich garnicht glaube, das du wirklich wissen willst wie es um das Spiel steht.

http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/forumdisplay.php?f=42


----------



## Tiegars (23. Oktober 2008)

KenosDark schrieb:


> Hallo ihr da, ist AoC genau so schlecht wie am release oder schlechter? Hab das Spiel lange nicht mehr gespielt und wollte deswegen keinen neuen Thread erstellen.



Moin,

wen du nur bissel RP Spielen willst und keinen Endcontent suchst dann ist es sicherlich besser geworden. Ausserdem ist AOC von der Grafik her unschlagbar.  Aber sonst ist das Spiel voller Bugs.

http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=97391
http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=94589
http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=93809

Habe nicht mehr Threads rausgesucht. Diese betreffen besonders die Dungeons.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## xdave78 (23. Oktober 2008)

Das scheint grade T2 und T3 zu betreffen ja. Wobei der Satz vom Lisertan dass die Entwickler den Fokus auf die Dungeons gelegt haben sicherlich hoffen lässt dass sich dort auch bis Jahresende was tut. Bin eben 70 geworden und bevor wir T1 durch haben wird das dann hoffentlich der Fall sein. Wobei wir unsren Fokus eigentlich nicht im PvE haben.


----------



## .HF (23. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Pyrodimi darf 24 Stunden über seine Ausdrucksweise nachdenken.



Als ob er das macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach: "Pyrodimi 24h ban" schreiben, das spart zeichen & zeit


----------



## nefer (24. Oktober 2008)

nun mein ziel bei all den negativen kritiken die ich bisher über aoc geschreiben hab ist es dezidiert neue kunden vor einem fehlkauf zu warnen.

funcom hat seine kunden schamlos belogen.

allein von den diskussionen der aoc fans die immer noch spielen kann ich entnehmen, dass aoc bis jetzt nicht besser geworden ist. 

technische aspekte lass ich mal aussen vor- das ist eigentlich nichts positives wenn jetz der client weniger oft abstürzt- oom fehler sind eine todsünde in der sw und eigentlich durch nichts zu entschuldigen.

wirklich interessant wirds jedoch beim spielinhalt.

und der ist schlicht und ergreifend mies.

hab von anfang an auf verschiedene fehler im spiel hingewiesen und bin natürlich wie so viele andere ignoriert worden. dass das kombosystem im zustand in dem es damals live ging absoluter müll ist und für pvp gänzlich ungeeignet hab ich schon im mai kritisiert- und was is jetz- jetz vereinfachen sie das kombosystem derart, dass es nur ein schwacher wow abklatsch ist.

crafting usw war noch nie sinnvoll

pvp mies- onehits- echt klasse wem das eingefallen ist

staminasystem- auch eine blamage in der umsetzung (caster + sprint + sta potion anyone?)


wenn jemand ein gutes pvp spiel will sollte er mm nach war zocken- hat bisher all das, was aoc so großmäulig versprochen hat.

und man wird nicht von hint bis vorn beschissen.


----------



## ZAM (24. Oktober 2008)

nefer schrieb:


> [Hier stand eine katastrophale Wortwahl durch die Flamerei mit Kritik verwechselt werden kann]


----------



## nefer (24. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> nefer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > [Hier stand eine katastrophale Wortwahl durch die Flamerei mit Kritik verwechselt werden kann]



wow geflamed von einem moderator- das wär in WAR sicher einen titel wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyrodimi (29. Oktober 2008)

Och manno ZAM warum so hart? Tut mir ja ma leid das ich die lieben, WoWpvpler etwas auf dem falschen Fuß erwischt hab...
Ich korrigiere von daher meine Aussage und gebs zu, WoW hat PvP, Ja man braucht für PvP in WoW keinerlei Equip, man kann nackt aufs BG gehen und jeden umkloppen wenn man besser ist und mehr skill hat als der andre. Nein WoW PvPler sind keine skillosen einfach in der Gegend rumstehenden Ölgötzen von denen jeder Angriff einfach abperlt wie regen von ner Nanoimprägnierten Motorhaube.....
Und ja ich habe auch die Petition Unterschrieben für "Bessere Gladistes für weniger oft sterben"
Bitte Funcom beeilt euch mit dem PvP und gebt n freemonat für exspieler.....

Und nö ich hab net drüber nachgedacht, für was auch? WoWpvp is doch das stumpfsinnigste und bekloppteste was es aufn MMO sektor gibt..
Und wer sich das antut und dann noch denkt er is gut hat ja wohl echt was an der kl.....


----------



## La Saint (31. Oktober 2008)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Och manno ZAM warum so hart? Tut mir ja ma leid das ich die lieben, WoWpvpler etwas auf dem falschen Fuß erwischt hab...
> Ich korrigiere von daher meine Aussage und gebs zu, WoW hat PvP, ....
> Und wer sich das antut und dann noch denkt er is gut hat ja wohl echt was an der kl.....


Das ist wie immer eine Frage der Interpretation:

WoW: ganken auf PvP-Servern kommt vor, gehört aber eher zur Ausnahme
WAR: ganken auf open PvP-Servern kommt vor, gehört aber eher zur Ausnahme
AoC: ganken ist Grundbestandteil des Spiels und nennt sich PvP

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Rehhaile (31. Oktober 2008)

Also dieser zweite PVP Patch ist einfach eine Frechheit und man fragt sich, wie die bei Funcom überhaupt arbeiten. Sitzen da 10 Praktikantinnen, die ihren ersten Computerkurs absolviert haben und proboeren da am spiel rum? 
Nenene, also soviel Dummheit gehört einfach bestraft, ich gebe aoc noch ein halbes Jahr, dann gehts dem Spiel wie Hellgate London...
haha, Lowies ganken 80iger...Funcom macht alles möglich..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube Funcom will die 80iger alle bestrafen, weil die es sind die sich am meisten aufregen wegen fehlendem Content...also denken die sich am Kaffetisch solche scherzkekspatches aus: Dtrehen wir doch den Spieß mal um und lassen die 80iger von 40igern ganken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt mal im Ernst an alle Fanboys und die, die es noch sind. Ich habe wow gespielt von Release an, ich habe warhammer gespielt, aber so einen völlig missratenen Patch, wo hinten und vorne nichts zusammenpasst, habe ich noch nie erlebt. Es kommt einen vor, als ob die irgendwas gedankenlos reinpatchen, ohne das sie auch nur mehr als 2 Konsequenzen bedenken. Dabei war dieser Patch 6 Wochen auf den testservern. Also sowas geht mir echt nicht in den Kopf.


----------



## Jizz0 (1. November 2008)

Ich frage mich ob einige von euch (Tiegars z. nix anderes zu tun haben, als in Foren rumzuhängen und das Spiel schlecht zu labern. Wenn ihr es nicht mögt, spielt es nicht, keiner zwingt euch dazu.. 

Und an die, die immer von WoW Kiddis reden, jeder von euch hat selber mal WoW gespielt, also denkt mal drüber nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiegars (1. November 2008)

Jizz0 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ob einige von euch (Tiegars z. nix anderes zu tun haben, als in Foren rumzuhängen und das Spiel schlecht zu labern. Wenn ihr es nicht mögt, spielt es nicht, keiner zwingt euch dazu..
> 
> Und an die, die immer von WoW Kiddis reden, jeder von euch hat selber mal WoW gespielt, also denkt mal drüber nach
> 
> ...


Moin,

Ich mache nix schlecht ich wiedergebe nur den Status quo. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Wen man beginnt das Spiel zu loben muss man einfach klar sehen das es nicht so aussieht wie es ist. Und darum braucht man immer eine andere Seite um den tatsächlichen Zustand zu wiedergeben.

Ich habe schon sehr viele Male geschrieben wie ich es sehe. Und habe mir gestern sogar bei einem Freund nochmals ein Bild machen können. Wie gesagt AOC hat eine super Grafik und eine hammer Musik. Das ist einzigartig in einem MMO. Und die Athmosphäre ist bombastisch besonders für RP's. Aber dann wars es schon langsam. Im Moment wird sehr viel gejammert das es zuwenige Spieler gibt und zwar in sehr vielen Foren und das ist nunmal eine Tatsache das zuviele Leute dem Spiel den Rücken gekehrt haben. Wieso und warum muss ich glaub nicht schreiben habs genug geschrieben.

Ausserdem muss man eben Neueinsteiger eben auch die schlechte Seite wiedergeben. Nicht das sie so getäuscht werden wie wir das wurden von FC.
Jedes Spiel hat gute und schlechte Dinge. Und bei manchen Spielen überwiegt eben das Schlechte.

Die die gerne AOC spielen sollen es spielen das ist jedem selber überlassen. Aber ein Forum ist eben da damit beide Seiten seine Meinung äussern können.



Gruss Tiegars


----------



## daedadu (3. November 2008)

Moins, 

ich habe Wow im April den Rück gekehrt da ich dringend ein Tapetenwechsel notwendig war, was die Atmosphäre und das Spielgeschehen anging. 
Also kurzerhand des "EA Access" geholt und drauf los gehausen. 

Erster Eindruck ... Wahnsinn, Goil, Super Sache, incl. Sprachausgabe, sogar dicke Melonen dabei !
Die ersten Quest konnte man noch ohne wirklich große Probleme erledigen, aber dann wurde die Nerven mehr als nur strapaziert. 
Scripte tauchten in den Questbeschreibungen auf, PvP war nicht das was auf der Verpackung versprochen wurde, Scriptfehler und vieles mehr. 

Alleine das Instanzieren der Spielwelt hat nicht wirklich was mit einem MMO zu tun, aber das ist reine Ansichtsache. 

Nachdem ich mehrere Charaktere auf mind. Level 23 gebracht hatte und ich feststellen musste, das AoC echt keinen Harten macht, habe ich das Spiel in die Schublade gelegt, um ein paar Monate später mal zu schauen, wie es sich so entwickelt hat. 

In der Tat ist einiges verbessert worden in Hinblick auf das Endcontent, aber noch immer wurden die Aussagen die auf der Verpackung stehen nicht eingehalten ( Stichwort PvP ) und habe den Entschluss gefasst, es nun bei Ebay oder wo auch immer zu verkaufen. 

Nach mehreren Monaten freue ich auch die Erweiterung von Blizzard ( nein, bin kein Kiddy ), da dort auch sehr viel Schatten ist, aber der Spielspass dort bei weitem überwiegt. 

Mit 34 Lenzen habe ich schon viele Spieleschmieden kommen und gehen sehen und denke mal, das die Tage von FunCom gezählt sind, bis auf den Harten Kern. 

FunCom hat einen Fehler in meinen Augen gemacht ..... das Spiel wurde zu Früh released, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. 

Da ich aber ein kleiner simpler Wicht bin und dazu noch ein Casual Player ( Deutsch : Gelegenheitsspieler ) sucht man sich halt seinen Favoriten raus. 

In einem halben Jahr kann das schon wieder ganz anders aussehen, aber bis dahin ist noch viel Wasser den Rhein runter gelaufen.


----------



## xdave78 (3. November 2008)

Alles schön und gut...aber Du spielst ein MMO bis Level 23?
(es sei dazu angemerkt dass man ca. 10 Std braucht um gemütlich dort anzugelangen)

Du bist 34? Echt jetzt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten stimmt es schon dass sich dei Situation seit dem Patch noch verschärft hat. Sicherlich auch dadurch dass viele PvPler nun schnell zu Mördern werden (was zT auch gerecht so ist) aber auch weil LOWIES einen jetzt absichtlich in die Damage springen damit man dafür MP bekommt. Das sind sicherlich aber Einzelfälle (hab bisher einen gesehen ders gemacht hat).
Hatte auch schon MP aufm Konto und es ist echt nicht angenehm. Dennoch ist es ein einschneidender Schnitt in AOC. Es werden jetzt die nächsten paar Patches entscheiden. Ich hoffe das Mördersystem wird schnell augebaut und die Ungereimtheiten werden ausgebügelt. Dann ist es echt Klasse. Vorher wars leider echt wie es LaSaint beschrieben hat - Ganken als Spielinhalt - zumindest haben sich das viele scheinbar so als Inhalt gesetzt. 
Schade. Dabei bietet das Spiel nun wirklich mehr als in Kheshatta Spielern aufzulauern.


LG


----------



## Proximo (3. November 2008)

Ich habe anhand des Accounts eines Kollegen ebenfalls erneut die Welt von AoC betreten... das Gefühl eingesperrt zu sein (durch die extreme Instanzierung) war aber wieder der vorrangige Grund das Ganze recht schnell wieder zu vergessen.

Wegen des deprimierenden Gefühles was AoC verursacht, bin ich leider nicht in der Lage über die Neuerungen oder Verbesserungen zu berichten... ich habs einfach nicht lang genug dort ausgehalten um sie zu sehen.

Ich finde jedoch dass daedadu glaubhaft auf neutraler Ebene sein Erlebnise in AoC vermittelt hat, weshalb ich nicht verstehe wiso du auf persönlicher Ebene antwortest xdave78. Auch wenn es für dich anscheinend nichts besseres auf der Welt gibt wie AoC solltest du mal Argumente stat persönlicher Angriffe versuchen um deine Glaubwürdigkeit wiederherzustellen.

MFG Proximo


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (3. November 2008)

nachdem was ich alles über den pvp-patch gelesen habe reaktiviere ich mal meinen level 21 ranger der auf hellsand rumsteht und erobere kheshatta ^^


----------



## xdave78 (3. November 2008)

Proximo schrieb:


> Ich finde jedoch dass daedadu glaubhaft auf neutraler Ebene sein Erlebnise in AoC vermittelt hat, weshalb ich nicht verstehe wiso du auf persönlicher Ebene antwortest xdave78.


Naja darum gings mir eighentlich nicht so. Aber ne Wortwahl mit "Melonen...GOIL" und "...AOC macht mir keinen Harten" hätte jetzt nicht auf das Vokabular eines 34jährigen schliessen lassen - auch wenn ich seine Meinung natürlich respektiere ist es ja auch immer eine Sache wie man sie an den Mann bringt, oder? 

Genug davon. Sollte ich  daedadus Gefühle verletzt haben - so bitte ich hiermit natürlich in aller Form um Entschuldigung!

Argumente habe ich zur Genüge gebracht und habe irgendwie nicht den Drang - so wie andere Forenteilnehmer - diese immer und immer wieder aufs Neue zu wiederholen. Ich denk auch nicht dass dies erwünscht ist. Du kannst Sie aber gerne in den anderen Threads auf diesem Forum nachlesen wenn Du magst. Des Weiteren kannst Du den, von mir als konstruktiv gedachten Teil, im unteren Bereich des von Dir bemängelten Beitrages finden, den Du leider offenbar übersehen hast. Danke für Dein Interesse proximo.

LG Dave


----------



## daedadu (3. November 2008)

Ich habe einfach mal versucht in Worte zu fassen, was man im aktuellen Chat so liest. 

Natürlich kannst ich meine Ausdrucksweise entsprechend dem Alter anpassen, inhaltllich würde ich dann meinen vorherigen Post als obsolet betrachen. 

Gefällt es dir so besser ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und schau mal --> Nachdem ich mehrere Charaktere auf mind. Level 23 gebracht hatte und ich feststellen musste


Fällt dir was auf ? 

In der Tat habe ich einen Necromanten auf 39 gespielt, aber das tut hier nichts zur Sache. 

+++

Mal ehrlich, Aoc ist nicht der Stein der Weisen, wie alle anderen Konkurrenzprodukte auch, aber irgendwas machen die - Anderen - doch besser, sonst würden diese sich nicht um Jahre halten oder sich um das Update streiten, was bald erscheint. 

Persönlich wünsche ich jedem AoC Spieler viel Erfolg und dass das Spielerlebnis noch lange andauert, wobei ich da meine Zweifel habe.


----------



## xdave78 (3. November 2008)

daedadu schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, Aoc ist nicht der Stein der Weisen, wie alle anderen Konkurrenzprodukte auch, aber irgendwas machen die - Anderen - doch besser, sonst würden diese sich nicht um Jahre halten oder sich um das Update streiten, was bald erscheint.
> 
> Persönlich wünsche ich jedem AoC Spieler viel Erfolg und dass das Spielerlebnis noch lange andauert, wobei ich da meine Zweifel habe.


Dass AOC der Stein der Weisen ist wird in diesem Forum auch von niemandem ernsthaft behauptet.
Im Moment bietet AOC MIR jedenfalls ein Setting und eine Athmosphäre die ich seit 2005 nicht mehr gefühlt und auch vermisst habe.
Wer das Feeling zB in WOW nach 3 Jahren immernoch bewahrt hat (was ich mir kaum vorstellen kann angesichts des ingame erfolgsdrucks) - den beneide ich darum, dieses unbeschwerte Spielgefühl nicht verloren zu haben (bei mir wars nach T2 weg). Wenn sich dies ändern sollte - werd ich das tun ,was man dann so tut. Mal schaun. 

LG Dave


----------



## buffhaxen (3. November 2008)

Flog1985 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, es gibt da so einen Satz, der ist bestimmt schon sehr alt und der da lautet:
> 
> "Jedem das seine."




wenn du wüsstest, wer diesen satz schon so alles missbraucht hat und wo er steht (stichwort: jüngste vergangenheit), würdest du ihn nicht so ohne weiteres
zitieren. wenn trotz alledem doch, dann is dir nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## -Kaleb- (3. November 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Wer das Feeling zB in WOW nach 3 Jahren immernoch bewahrt hat (was ich mir kaum vorstellen kann angesichts des ingame erfolgsdrucks) -



Erfolgsdruck?

wohl kaum, es gibt bei WOW genügend Instanzen, Quests, Fraktionen, Berufe, PVP Inhalte u.ä. die man als Casual "bespielen" kann sowie ein ausreichendes Angebot für alle die sich die Zeit nehmen bzw. über haben um MEHR zu erreichen.

das sich bei einem Spiel welches kaum (Endgame) content bietet der "Erfolgsdruck" gegen Null sinkt ist klar, aber kann das dann ein positives Argument für das Spiel sein?

als Casual LOTRO Spieler kann man z.B. auch die Endgame Bosse miterleben, nur ist da eben auch genauso schnell die Luft raus...


----------



## xdave78 (3. November 2008)

-Kaleb- schrieb:


> Erfolgsdruck?
> 
> wohl kaum, es gibt bei WOW genügend Instanzen, Quests, Fraktionen, Berufe, PVP Inhalte u.ä. die man als Casual "bespielen" kann sowie ein ausreichendes Angebot für alle die sich die Zeit nehmen bzw. über haben um MEHR zu erreichen.
> 
> ...


Stimmt schon. Jedoch hab ich auch ca n halbes Jahr HdRO gezoggt und es war mir einfach zu sehr WOW-ähnlich.
Was ich mit erfolgsdruck meine ist - dass man um einigermassen mitzuhalten schon SEHR viel Zeit investieren muss. 
Egal ob im PvE oder auch im PvP. Mir liegt es fern WOW Spieler zu dissen damit - aber ich weiss es halt aus eigener Erfahrung.
Fraktionen..ja..naja das begrinden irgendwelcher Furbolgs, Qui´Rai usw war auch nicht so unbedingt mein Fall.
Die Möglichkeiten sind inzwischen sicherlich sehr vielfältig in WOW - das war aber nicht immer so.
Als ich noch gespielt habe musste man eben um ordentliches Equip zu ergattern Raiden oder einen von 3 BGs grinden.
In AOC kann ich mir inzwischen zB auch sehr geiles Equip selber basteln (auch als jemand der 10-20 Std in der Woche max spielt) welches dann genau auf meine Ansprüche passt.
Natürlich kann ich auch Raiden gehn oder intensiv PvP machen um das dafür eingeführte Equip zu erlangen. 
Das ist einfach auch der Vorteil und zugleich das Problem bei AOC. Für CoreGamer die echt jeden Tag spielen und denen es Spass macht 3-4x die Woche einige Stunden zu raiden bietet AOC mit seinen 1,5 TIER Inzen und den PvP Stufen zu wenig. Für Casuals ist dieser Teil des Games entweder noch nicht erreicht oder ausreichend. Grade für uns als recht kleine Gilde sind die AOC T0 Dungeons eine Herausforderung der wir entgegenfiebern da sie mit unserer Gildenstärke vereinbar ist. 
Bei uns ist es zB so dass einige Spieler sehr gern Craften und Handeln und somit freun wir uns natürlich über die neuen Culture Rüstungen und Waffen die nun Anreiz sind unsere Stadt weiter konzentriert auszubaun. Zwar hab ich mir inzwischen schon einige superbe RüssiItems gebastelt - aber die neuen Rüssis sehn auch endlich nach was aus.

LG


----------



## La Saint (7. November 2008)

Es gibt das Phänomen der Heilssaga.

Eine mehr oder weniger große Gruppe von Menschen glaubt daran, das eine Person, eine Sache oder ein Ereignis bald eintreten wird, der, die, oder das alles richten wird, was die Leute quält. Auf das Frieden sei auf Erden und dem Menschen ein Wohlgefallen. In der Regel tritt dieser Glaube immer dann auf, wenn die Not groß ist und die Menschen sich selbst nicht mehr helfen können.

In der Praxis ist es aber meisten so, das entweder das vorhergesagte Ereignis nicht eintritt ( in den meisten Fällen), oder es eintritt, aber nicht zum gewünschten Ergebnis führt (in den restlichen Fällen). 

Heilssagen können zum Beispiel sein:

- das Erscheinen des Messias bei einigen Religionen
- der Weltuntergang und das jüngste Gericht bei den Zeugen Jehovas
- der neuer Präsident bei den Amerikanern
- der Release von Duke Nukem bei den Shooter Fans
- DER ULTIMATIVE PVP-PATCH BEI AOC

Wenn das gewünschte Ergebnis nicht eingetreten ist, dann wartet man halt auf das nächste Ereignis. Man muß nur fest daran glauben. Und natürlich zahlen.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Klehriker (7. November 2008)

La schrieb:


> Es gibt das Phänomen der Heilssaga.
> 
> Eine mehr oder weniger große Gruppe von Menschen glaubt daran, das eine Person, eine Sache oder ein Ereignis bald eintreten wird, der, die, oder das alles richten wird, was die Leute quält. Auf das Frieden sei auf Erden und dem Menschen ein Wohlgefallen. In der Regel tritt dieser Glaube immer dann auf, wenn die Not groß ist und die Menschen sich selbst nicht mehr helfen können.
> 
> ...



Nunja,
Ich glaube niemand hat den ULTIMATIVEN Patch welcher Art auch immer erwartet... und das ganze mit "Heilssaga" zu erklären ist an den Haaren herbeigezogen

Außerdem ist es doch fast unmöglich, es allen recht zu machen... Jeder erwartet schließlich was anderes und berücksichtigt darin keinesfalls damit einhergehende Probleme, die aber vom Entwickler berücksichtigt werden müssen.

Aber, als "Heiliger", ist es ja deine Pflicht die ungläubigen Leute zu deinem "Glauben" zu bekehren.


----------



## Protek (7. November 2008)

Mir fällt auf, das irgendwie immer wieder die gleichen alten Threads aktuell werden, könnte die mal wer closen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AoC stellt für jeden etwas anderes dar und der Titel des Threads "Einfach schlecht" kann deswegen schon mal nicht gelten. 


Verschiedene Meinungen sind wichtig, genauso wie sinnvolle Threads die um interessante Inhalte oder neue Entwicklungen gehen.

Denke jeder hat mittlerweile genug von den Flame/Heulthreads --> gleich welcher Seite man angehört. Irgendwann hört der Spass auf.


----------



## Sorzzara (7. November 2008)

Protek, überleg mal was hier im Forum los ist, wenn der Lieblingsthread aller AoC Hasser auf einmal nicht mehr da ist...ich denke mal das Ding hier ist nur noch offen, damit alle dummen Meldungen an einem Ort versammelt sind, also als eine Art Sicherheitsventil, welches das AoC Forum vor einer Flut gleichlautender Heul/Bashthreads schützt ^^


----------



## Tiegars (7. November 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Protek, überleg mal was hier im Forum los ist, wenn der Lieblingsthread aller AoC Hasser auf einmal nicht mehr da ist...ich denke mal das Ding hier ist nur noch offen, damit alle dummen Meldungen an einem Ort versammelt sind, also als eine Art Sicherheitsventil, welches das AoC Forum vor einer Flut gleichlautender Heul/Bashthreads schützt ^^



Naja im AOC Forum dürfen die die keinen Account haben nicht posten stel dir mal vor es wäre anderst wäre eine absolute Katastrophe. Und ich habe nix gegen positive Meldungen. Wen sie mal positiv wären^^ Und es hat nix mit Hassen zu tun es geht nur um FC nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Wäre AOC nun aufgekauft von Sony wäre alles anderst glaubs mir.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## xdave78 (7. November 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Naja im AOC Forum dürfen die die keinen Account haben nicht posten ....


..im WOW Forum auch nicht!


----------



## Tiegars (8. November 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> ..im WOW Forum auch nicht!


Richtig und das auch richtig so. Das soll der Spielhersteller selber entscheiden.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## tortage (8. November 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.




Dies ist ein Test, ob hier bei Buffed Moderatoren im AoC Forum exitstieren oder es nur im WoW & WAR Forum Mods gibt

*/vote 4 close*


----------



## Protek (8. November 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Protek, überleg mal was hier im Forum los ist, wenn der Lieblingsthread aller AoC Hasser auf einmal nicht mehr da ist...ich denke mal das Ding hier ist nur noch offen, damit alle dummen Meldungen an einem Ort versammelt sind, also als eine Art Sicherheitsventil, welches das AoC Forum vor einer Flut gleichlautender Heul/Bashthreads schützt ^^



Es verhindert einfach mal bisschen den Wechsel in eine besser Zukunft. Alte Threads mit Grundthema Flame gehören einfach mal geclosed, damit wieder etwas neues entstehen kann. Vielfach haben diese Threads ihren Ursprung noch aufgrund alter Probleme.

Aktuellere Diskussionen wären einiges spannender, gleich ob es wieder in die eine oder andere Richtung gehen würde. Ist für alle nicht schön, wenn Monate lang die gleichen Threadüberschriften zu lesen sind. 

Das ist eine ständige Erinnerung an die Anfangszeiten von AoC. 

Ich hab glaub ein Mal mit meinem WoW Account den es seit Anfangs 2005 gibt ins WoW Forum gepostet. Irgendwie hat das Forum absolut keinen Reiz. WoW spielen okay, aber sich auch noch im offz. Forum auslassen..., jeder wie er will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich frage mich, wieso alte Spiele zum Teil ein besseres Feeling/Atmosphäre hatten als die neuen Spiele. Die Antwort ist leicht zu geben. Diese Spiele brachten uns neue Welten mit neuen Techniken, keiner fragte da gross nach Grafik und gaben sich mit der Steuerung zufrieden. Rückblickend muss man sagen, dass diese Spiele einem wirklich mehr Spass und Erlebnisse beschert haben, als nach jahrelangem Konsum von solchen Titeln die sich weiter entwickelt haben.
War es z.b mit Half Life das ultimative Erlebnis, noch nie dagewesene KI und wirkliche Spannung. Wie auch beim alten Tomb Raider oder einfach die Lust am spielen, bei Nintendo/Amiga oder sonstigen Konsolen.

Heute, in einer Zeit in der nur noch nach guter Grafk und noch besseren Spielen geschrien wird, geht das oldSchool Spielgefühl völlig verloren.

Man konsumiert ein neues Mmorpg wie einen DvD Film, hofft auf spannenden Inhalt und befördert sie danach wieder ins Regal wenn der Film fertig ist. Heute spielt jeder seinen Char hoch und rennt den neusten Trends hinterher, die einem der Entwickler vorgibt. Früher hatte das alles noch einen wahren Glanz. Da war die Spielfigur auf dem Bildschirm wirklich noch was faszinierendes und nicht einfach ein Pixel Sklave, den wir auch verstärkt als solchen sehen. Die Politik mit ihren Reden gegen Killerspiele und das Bewusstsein der Menschen hat sich halt auch weiter entwickelt. Ich habe einfach den Eindruck das jüngere Spieler schon irgendwie verbraucht sind, bevor sie wirklich an die Spielwelt sich annähern, sind sie durch TV/Handy schon derartig weich gekocht, das es nicht verwunderlich ist, wie die heutigen Mmorpg Coms. aussehen. 

Es wird nur noch kritisiert, nicht einfach das Spiel gespielt. Bei jedem möglichen Bug wird laut aufgeschrien, als hätte wer den Stecker rausgezogen. 
Irgendwann kommt einfach der Punkt of no return. Natürlich werden die Spiele noch einiges realistischer, da wird sich noch viel tun, doch die Leute müssen endlich wieder zum eigentlichen Sinn eines Spieles zurück finden.
Spass haben, alleine oder zusammen mit anderen. Das setzt auch eine gewisse Akzeptanz von Fehlern in Spielen voraus. 
Besonders in Mmorpg tendieren die Spieler dazu, ihrem inneren Schweinehund zu folgen um laut herum zu schreien und sich in Szene zu setzen.

Was wir aber auf keinen Fall akzeptieren müssen, ist diese grottenschlechte Rechtschreibung der Newcomer Player, die sowieso keiner mehr versteht. Fehler sind okay, aber bewusste Vernachlässigung der Verständlichkeit sollte man als Mitspieler nicht tolerieren. Auch wenn es PvP Server sind z.B. zerstört solches Gebrabbel doch einen Teil des Community Feelings. 

Ich weiss nicht wo das alles hinführt, doch kann man das Blatt noch wenden.

In dem Sinne schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Yaglan (8. November 2008)

Ich frage mich was die Spieler eigendlich mit mehr Inhalt meinen? 
AoC ist doch nicht Anders als WoW finde ich. 
In AoC hat man Instancen wie in WoW. Aber viel Weniger muss man sagen. 

Und wenn die spieler das so meinen wie in WoW sage ich erlich gesagt NEIN danke. 
Jetzt seien wir mal erlich wir bauen mehr instancen ein als End Game Inhalt. Schon und gut ich denk mal das wollen einige. 
ABER wenn man die Tausend mal und 3fach machen muss ist das eher ein schuss nach hinten als nach Forne. Das habe ich in WoW gehasst und ich denk mal das ich nicht der einzige bin der dazu gehört. 

Was ich auch interessant finde. Wie ersten 4 Bosse in den Raidinstancen. Sehen sehr leicht aus. Weil die auch schnell schaffbar sind. Aber man muss sie auch können wie ich bei Vistrix jetzt bemerkt habe. 

Und das ist ein Vorteil bei AoC Die Instancen gehen schnell. 
Man muss nicht überall jede menge Zeit reinstecken um weiter zu kommen. Und das muss man bei WoW in allen machen. Sei es man Raidet man macht Instancen für Marken. man farmt ruf oder man Farmt für den Raid. 

Das alles fällt weg. Und warum? das spiel ist ab 18. Im Normal fall Arbeiten da alle und haben Familie. Da muss man nicht stunden an einen spiel verbringen.


----------



## Flanko (8. November 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Ich frage mich was die Spieler eigendlich mit mehr Inhalt meinen?
> AoC ist doch nicht Anders als WoW finde ich.
> In AoC hat man Instancen wie in WoW. Aber viel Weniger muss man sagen.
> 
> ...



Rehtshraibun lärnän ! 


Naja egal ich spiele Aoc schon seit dem start es ändert sich immer mehr in Aoc  z.b Instanzen sind nichtmehr so verbuggt und PvP läuft jetzt auch gut .


----------



## Tiegars (8. November 2008)

Flanko schrieb:


> Rehtshraibun lärnän !
> 
> 
> Naja egal ich spiele Aoc schon seit dem start es ändert sich immer mehr in Aoc  z.b Instanzen sind nichtmehr so verbuggt und PvP läuft jetzt auch gut .


Besserwisser sind hier ned gern gesehen glaubs mir. Wen er Fehler macht in der Rechtschreibung wird es seine Gründe haben lass ihn doch. Ich habe seit dem Release auch AOC gespielt das ist nun Vergangenheit.Solange sie meinen sie müstten am schischi waschi arbeiten stattdessen am Grundbau sollen sie es machen.  Viele sind eben mit wenig zufrieden zu stellen.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## trippleass gnom (8. November 2008)

Ich habe zuletzt im offiziellen AOC Forum gelesen, dass sogar einige Leute aus der Gilde"Klingenbruderschaft" mit dem harten PVP gekille nicht mehr zurecht kommen und aufgeben. 

Seit dem letzten Patch wird eine Menschenjagd betrieben, dass selbst gute Spieler wie Fallobst im Dreck liegen, wenn sie alleine auf dem Server herumlaufen.

Das wird nix mehr mit AOC ...


----------



## tortage (8. November 2008)

tortage schrieb:


> Dies ist ein Test, ob hier bei Buffed Moderatoren im AoC Forum exitstieren oder es nur im WoW & WAR Forum Mods gibt
> 
> */vote 4 close*




NUN, ich sehe, das das AoC Forum nicht Moderiert wird - somit ist dieser Thread tot, genauso wie WAR in ca. 2 Monaten tot sein wird


----------



## Nick1414 (9. November 2008)

tortage schrieb:


> NUN, ich sehe, das das AoC Forum nicht Moderiert wird - somit ist dieser Thread tot, genauso wie WAR in ca. 2 Monaten tot sein wird



Toll, diese Aussage zum Thema WAR sagt uns jetzt was genau?
Dieses rumgeflame gegen jedes MMO, das man nicht spielt und deswegen hasst ist echt unter aller Sau.
Sein lassen, erwachsen werden...

@Topic
Alle vom TE genannten "Gründe" sind Makel, die ein jedes MMO zu Release oder im Laufe der Zeit mal hatte oder immernoch hat (*hust* WoW - grundlose Bans *hust*).
AoC ist vom Spiel her meiner Meinung nach klasse, nur nicht meine Art von RPG, weshalb ichs nicht spiele, ganz einfach.
Ich habe aber ausgiebig bei anderen Leuten angespielt und muss sagen, man kann über die Kinderkrankheiten ganz gut hinwegsehen,
denn Spaß hat man im Spiel trotzdem.

Word


----------



## Sorzzara (9. November 2008)

tortage schrieb:


> NUN, ich sehe, das das AoC Forum nicht Moderiert wird - somit ist dieser Thread tot, genauso wie WAR in ca. 2 Monaten tot sein wird



Cool, er kann sich selbst zitieren und Schrott schreiben.

Bald 900.000 Spieler in WAR, Tendenz steigend du Nase...wieviele zocken AoC? Und ich weise die versammelte Community ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass ich diesen Post nur geschrieben habe, weil tortage hier denkt, zur Selbsterhöhung auf Tritte gegen Communitymember die ihm NICHTS, aber auch GAR NICHTS getan haben, zurückgreifen zu müssen.

Du hast mein Mitleid tortage...und jetzt troll dich...du verstehst dich sicher bestens mit all den Kindern auf www.wow-europe.com/de, die immer mal wieder ihren Mist im WAR Forum hinterlassen.


----------



## Salute (9. November 2008)

tortage schrieb:


> NUN, ich sehe, das das AoC Forum nicht Moderiert wird - somit ist dieser Thread tot, genauso wie WAR in ca. 2 Monaten tot sein wird




Mit anderen Worten, so tot wie AoC jetzt schon lange ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (9. November 2008)

tortage schrieb:


> NUN, ich sehe, das das AoC Forum nicht Moderiert wird - somit ist dieser Thread tot, genauso wie WAR in ca. 2 Monaten tot sein wird



1. Bewegst Du dich mit deinen Spam-Flame-Posts auf gefährlich dünnem Eis
2. Gibt es nen "Melden" Knopf, wer den nicht findet ist selbst schuld


----------



## trippleass gnom (9. November 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Cool, er kann sich selbst zitieren und Schrott schreiben.
> 
> Bald 900.000 Spieler in WAR, Tendenz steigend du Nase...wieviele zocken AoC? Und ich weise die versammelte Community ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass ich diesen Post nur geschrieben habe, weil tortage hier denkt, zur Selbsterhöhung auf Tritte gegen Communitymember die ihm NICHTS, aber auch GAR NICHTS getan haben, zurückgreifen zu müssen.
> 
> Du hast mein Mitleid tortage...und jetzt troll dich...du verstehst dich sicher bestens mit all den Kindern auf www.wow-europe.com/de, die immer mal wieder ihren Mist im WAR Forum hinterlassen.



Das ist falsch. Warhammer wird Ende Dezember höchstens noch 400.000 - 500.000 Accounts haben. Schau auf die nächsten "aktiven" Accountzahlen - nicht auf die verkauften Boxen. In den Verkaufscharts wird übrigens Warhammer schon gar nicht mehr aufgeführt. 

AOC ist diesen Weg vorausgegangen und nun folgt WAR Online hinterher. Jacobs hatte es kommen sehen und nun trifft seine eigene Prognose ein. Nur eins kann WAR noch retten: Gute Patchs und eine gute Community. 

Beides hatte AOC nicht und ist deshalb Vergangenheit. RIP AOC. Es hatte Potential, aber nie mehr.


----------



## spectrumizer (9. November 2008)

trippleass schrieb:


> Beides hatte AOC nicht und ist deshalb Vergangenheit. RIP AOC. Es hatte Potential, aber nie mehr.


Prophetische Aussage. Manche hier würden sich wundern, auf wieviel Leute man in AoC doch trifft. Ich hab mich jedenfalls gewundert, als ich meinen Acc nach 'nem halben Jahr vor ~1 Monat wieder aktiviert und reingeschaut hab. "Totgesagte leben länger" heissts dazu passend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (9. November 2008)

Richtig.

Und die Liga der selbsternannten MMOG-Weisen hier wird tatsächlich größer und größer.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. November 2008)

trippleass schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Warhammer wird Ende Dezember höchstens noch 400.000 - 500.000 Accounts haben. Schau auf die nächsten "aktiven" Accountzahlen - nicht auf die verkauften Boxen. In den Verkaufscharts wird übrigens Warhammer schon gar nicht mehr aufgeführt.
> 
> AOC ist diesen Weg vorausgegangen und nun folgt WAR Online hinterher. Jacobs hatte es kommen sehen und nun trifft seine eigene Prognose ein. Nur eins kann WAR noch retten: Gute Patchs und eine gute Community.
> 
> Beides hatte AOC nicht und ist deshalb Vergangenheit. RIP AOC. Es hatte Potential, aber nie mehr.



Krieg ich deine Kristallkugel und deine Gedankenlesefähigkeiten?


----------



## Klos1 (10. November 2008)

tortage schrieb:


> NUN, ich sehe, das das AoC Forum nicht Moderiert wird - somit ist dieser Thread tot, genauso wie WAR in ca. 2 Monaten tot sein wird



Hast du nichts besseres zu tun, als deinen geistigen Dünnschiss hier abzuladen? Was weiß ich, vielleicht Schulaufgaben, erwachsen werden oder deine Haare auf der Brust zu zähl... ne das lieber nicht, sonst bist du in 5 Sekunden schon wieder da. 




trippleass schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Warhammer wird Ende Dezember höchstens noch 400.000 - 500.000 Accounts haben. Schau auf die nächsten "aktiven" Accountzahlen - nicht auf die verkauften Boxen. In den Verkaufscharts wird übrigens Warhammer schon gar nicht mehr aufgeführt.
> 
> AOC ist diesen Weg vorausgegangen und nun folgt WAR Online hinterher. Jacobs hatte es kommen sehen und nun trifft seine eigene Prognose ein. Nur eins kann WAR noch retten: Gute Patchs und eine gute Community.
> 
> Beides hatte AOC nicht und ist deshalb Vergangenheit. RIP AOC. Es hatte Potential, aber nie mehr.



Du hattest auch Potenzial, als du geboren wurdest. Was daraus geworden ist, stellst du hier ja gerade hinreichend zur Schau. Warum hat War deiner Meinung so großen Patch-Bedarf? Es ist in Sachen PVP bereits jetzt schon 10mal besser als Wow. Und nichts anderes wollte es nie werden. Und gute Community heißt dann wohl, daß sie so werden muss, wie jene, die sich Wow verschrieben hat.

Geistige Tiefflieger, bedingt durch Alter, was noch verziehen werden kann, oder aber welche, die sich das letzte bisschen Hirn rausgezockt haben. Dreimal darfst du raten, zu welchen ich dich einordne.


----------



## Well! (10. November 2008)

tortage schrieb:


> NUN, ich sehe, das das AoC Forum nicht Moderiert wird - somit ist dieser Thread tot, *genauso wie WAR in ca. 2 Monaten tot sein wird*


DAS denke ich nicht... WAR hat schon jetzt AoC und vllt sogar Hdro eingeholt und ich kenne genug leute, die in WoW PvP gespielt haben und jetzt zu WAR gewechselt sind.


----------



## Pacster (10. November 2008)

Well! schrieb:


> DAS denke ich nicht... WAR hat schon jetzt AoC und vllt sogar Hdro eingeholt und ich kenne genug leute, die in WoW PvP gespielt haben und jetzt zu WAR gewechselt sind.




Und in genau 3 Tagen wieder zu WoW wechseln wollen....;-)


----------



## Katalmacht (10. November 2008)

WAR ist zwar gut für 1 -2 Monate ( für Casuals vieleicht 3 -5) aber dan wird es langwilig ca die Hälfte der 900k haben nicht verlängert, und ich bereue auch schon 
das ich nen 2 Monae GTC aktiviert habe weil ich seid 3 Tagen nicht mehr spiele ;/ Habe mir leider zuviel erhofft.

Ich habe DAoC 6 Jahre lang gespielt WoW zwischendurch 2 Jahre L2 auch 2 Jahre CoH 1 Jahr alles großartige Spiele und AOC WAR und LOTRO haben mich keine 2 Monate halten können ;/ Mir gefällt nicht das die neuen Games alle entweder keine Atmosphäre haben oder zu einfach gestrickt sind.

Tja schade aber auch wenn ich dem Tortage da nicht abkann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 seine Prognosen in bezug auf WAR werden war sein.

lg


----------



## Ellrock (10. November 2008)

trippleass schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Warhammer wird Ende Dezember höchstens noch 400.000 - 500.000 Accounts haben. Schau auf die nächsten "aktiven" Accountzahlen - nicht auf die verkauften Boxen. In den Verkaufscharts wird übrigens Warhammer schon gar nicht mehr aufgeführt.
> 
> AOC ist diesen Weg vorausgegangen und nun folgt WAR Online hinterher. Jacobs hatte es kommen sehen und nun trifft seine eigene Prognose ein. Nur eins kann WAR noch retten: Gute Patchs und eine gute Community.
> 
> Beides hatte AOC nicht und ist deshalb Vergangenheit. RIP AOC. Es hatte Potential, aber nie mehr.




Würde mich echt freuen, wenn ich von dir  mal irgendwas positives im Sinne von konstruktiver Kritik zu einem MMO lesen würde. Immer stilistisch so im Stil, da ist mehr Potensial aber sie packens nicht. 



Bei beiden MMOs liegst du falsch. AoC hat sich gefangen. Gibt immer noch relativ viele Leute die es spielen und WAR hat auch seinen Kundenkreis und wird ihn behalten . 

Ich war jetzt aktuell in wieder da nach den beiden großen Patchen und ich muß sagen : So hätte ich mir AoC nach dem Release gewünscht. Content ist auch auf den Testservern und sieht sehr gut aus. Alleine die Erdbeben in der neuen Zone sind klasse gemacht. 


Allerdings muß ich dir im Hinblick auf WAR zugestehen, dass Mythic den Versuch es in vielen Dingen bewußt anderes zu machen als u.a . Wow noch im Sinne des Wortes teuer bezahlen wird - da ganze Schickten von Spielern das pve ohne z.B. Instanzen und Standardberufe als langweilig empfinden. Bei WAR besteht die Gefahr - dass Mythic es schaft trotz eines sehr guten Spiels - zuviel Kunden zu verlieren - weil sie den Knall nicht hören wollen.

Ich habe noch den Spruch von den WARMaCher im Ohr : WAR ist kein Farmhammer oder Crafthammer im Ohr . Er erinnert mich an einen ähnlichen Spruch nach dem Release von DAOC - Addon TUO  mit dem  sie damals alle Gelegenheitspieler rausgeschossen haben - da die vom notwenigen Zeitaufwand an den neuen Content nicht kamen : Tuo ist genauso wie wir das wollten.


Auch die Mechanik des RVR läuft nicht rund und Bedarf Eingriffe um Fehlentwicklungen ( Szenarien , Beherrschungberechnung für Gebiete usw. ) zu änderen. 

Das was die zum Beispiel mit 1.05 machen - oder Content im Dezember hätte ich beides nicht für vordringlich gesehen, da die Spasskiller wo anders sitzen.

Aber das müssen die selber  wissen wieviel Geld die verdienen wollen und welche Zielgruppen sie haben wollen. Es gibt mittlerweile genug gute MMOs, die ich als Gelegeneneheitspieler spielen kann.


----------



## xdave78 (10. November 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Du hattest auch Potenzial, als du geboren wurdest. Was daraus geworden ist, stellst du hier ja gerade hinreichend zur Schau.


ROFL ..wie geil ist der Satz denn bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jiro (10. November 2008)

Ellrock schrieb:


> Ich habe noch den Spruch von den WARMaCher im Ohr : WAR ist kein Farmhammer oder Crafthammer im Ohr . Er erinnert mich an einen ähnlichen Spruch nach dem Release von DAOC - Addon TUO  mit dem  sie damals alle Gelegenheitspieler rausgeschossen haben - da die vom notwenigen Zeitaufwand an den neuen Content nicht kamen : Tuo ist genauso wie wir das wollten.



TUO?
Trials uf Otlantis?
Jemals DAoC gespielt oder stellst du hier nur einen Brei rein, den schon ein anderer vorgekaut hat?


----------



## Niko78 (10. November 2008)

So, nun mal wieder meinen "Senf" zu AoC und War:

AoC wird's echt schwer haben neue Spieler zu bekommen, weil ... wenig Geld für Funcom = wenig Geld für die weitere Entwicklung und somit wenig Anreiz zum Kauf. Wenn man aber schaut wie lang sich andere Spiele behaupten konnten, obwohl wenig Gamer, dann ist ein Ende nicht in Sicht.

War - tja, da heult man doch, das einige Server leer sind und bis dato kein kostenloser Chartransfer angeboten wurde. Hab gelesen das dies kommt und wenn weniger Server am laufen sind, die dann aber voll werden, wird's schon klappen. Ich persönlich sehe das so, dass War der Nachfolger von DAoC ist und da waren die aktiven Accounts ja auch nicht so hoch. Was bei War noch fehlt ist sicher die Vielfalt. Wiederum DAoC als Beispiel hernehme: die Crafter, die eigentlich das Um-und-Auf waren was die Qualität der Rüstung ausmachte.

Na ja ... und wenn alles nicht klappt, dann kann man doch immer noch den Weg von HG London gehen, wo die Server Ende Jänner stillgelegt werden. ^^


----------



## La Saint (10. November 2008)

Nick1414 schrieb:


> @Topic
> Alle vom TE genannten "Gründe" sind Makel, die ein jedes MMO zu Release oder im Laufe der Zeit mal hatte ...



Ich glaub, ich fall vom Stuhl. Ist das jetzt Realitätsverlust, mangelde Lernfähigkeit, oder einfach nur Fanatismus?

Wie kann man immer noch behaupten, MMOGs müssen zwangsläufig beim Release bugverseucht und ohne Inhalt sein, wenn Warhammer Online gerade eindrucksvoll das Gegenteil bewiesen hat?

- Hatte Warhammer ein Postsystem, das Items frißt und damit den Charakter einer Massenvernichtungsanlage besitzt?
- Hatte Warhammer Stats auf den Rüstungsteilen, die ohne jeglichen Nutzen lediglich zur Dekoration dienen?
- Hatte Warhammer ein Memory Leak, das den Client zuverlässig nach 15 min abschießt?

NEIN. Hatte es nicht.  Wie kann man dann immer noch behaupten, die Herausgabe von Industriemüll sei in der Branche gottgegeben?

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Sorzzara (10. November 2008)

trippleass schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Warhammer wird Ende Dezember höchstens noch 400.000 - 500.000 Accounts haben. Schau auf die nächsten "aktiven" Accountzahlen - nicht auf die verkauften Boxen. In den Verkaufscharts wird übrigens Warhammer schon gar nicht mehr aufgeführt.
> 
> AOC ist diesen Weg vorausgegangen und nun folgt WAR Online hinterher. Jacobs hatte es kommen sehen und nun trifft seine eigene Prognose ein. Nur eins kann WAR noch retten: Gute Patchs und eine gute Community.
> 
> Beides hatte AOC nicht und ist deshalb Vergangenheit. RIP AOC. Es hatte Potential, aber nie mehr.




Verkauft wurden bisher fast 1,2 Millionen Boxen. Akive Accounts bewegen sich um die 900.000 Wenn man nichts weiss soll man nichts schreiben.


----------



## Niko78 (10. November 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> ROFL ..wie geil ist der Satz denn bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich könnte  mir gut vorstellen das es sich da auch auf dein Ava ^^ bezieht.
Scheinst halt auf nackte Frauen mit allen Details zu stehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lizard King (10. November 2008)

tortage schrieb:


> ok, dann nochmal:
> 
> /vote 4 close !



/vote 4 close den ganzen AOC Bereich bei Buffed, Vanguard, Matrix Online, Hellgate London, und Hello Kitty Online haben ja auch keinen eigenen Bereich...


----------



## xdave78 (10. November 2008)

Niko78 schrieb:


> Scheinst halt auf nackte Frauen mit allen Details zu stehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, na klar  - ich geb das auch gern offen zu. (hab den Ava ja sogar für die "Kleinen" zensiert) Wenn Du *andere* Vorlieben hast ist das natürlich in Ordnung - das kannst Du dann aber gern an anderer Stelle ausweiten.


----------



## Yaglan (15. November 2008)

Alle schreien ja AoC sei so schlecht AoC hat zu wenig Endgame. Hm Also ich habe noch nicht alles gesehen. Aber mir ist das von AoC viel lieber als das von WoW JETZT. Was habe ich grad gelesen? Nihilium hat Naxxramas schon Clear. Das spiel ist noch keine Woche drausen und die haben die ersten instance schon sauber???? UND IHR MOSERT ÜBER AOC?


----------



## Skullzigg (15. November 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.



jo denk ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (15. November 2008)

Also ich spiele ja auch kein AoC aber dein müll interresier hier nimand!!
es zwingt dich nimand zum spielen.

/vote for close


----------



## Kamaji (15. November 2008)

Bloodytears schrieb:


> screenshot or it didn't happen
> 
> 1 grund liefern weil einem nix einfällt und dan sagen es warn 7 .. jaja hamma gern



Junge lies dir doch erstmal alle Beiträge durch !
...omg


----------



## Ομιγρον (15. November 2008)

....


----------



## spectrumizer (16. November 2008)

Könnt ihr mal aufhören, Beiträge vom JUNI aus dem Keller zu graben und zu zitieren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niko78 (16. November 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Ja, na klar  - ich geb das auch gern offen zu. (hab den Ava ja sogar für die "Kleinen" zensiert) Wenn Du *andere* Vorlieben hast ist das natürlich in Ordnung - das kannst Du dann aber gern an anderer Stelle ausweiten.



Klar habe ich andere "Vorlieben" als du. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und jetzt darfst dir mal einen Reim daraus machen warum.
Musst aber zugeben, dass du ein Fanboy bist, weil sonst hättest du nicht so ein Ava gewählt ... und ... ein Fanboy hat so und so nur eine rosarote Brille auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellrock (16. November 2008)

Niko78 schrieb:


> SKlar habe ich andere "Vorlieben" als du.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Vote for Close. .


Spiel entspricht nicht mehr dem Stand vom Juni und eine Diskussion findet in diesem Threat auch nicht mehr statt.


----------



## spectrumizer (16. November 2008)

Niko78 schrieb:


> Klar habe ich andere "Vorlieben" als du.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Entweder du hast den Wink mit dem Zaunpfal nicht verstanden - oder du hast in der Tat andere Vorlieben wie nackte Frauen.



Niko78 schrieb:


> Musst aber zugeben, dass du ein Fanboy bist, weil sonst hättest du nicht so ein Ava gewählt ... und ... ein Fanboy hat so und so nur eine rosarote Brille auf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aha ... Also alle, die sich in einem MMO einen andersgeschlechtigen Charakter erstellen, sind in deinen Augen "Fanboys"? Naja, du mußt zugeben, dass ab hier deine Argumentation doch irgendwie ziemlich dünn wird, da du nicht mehr kritik an der Sache übst sondern am Spieler.


----------



## Mordrach (16. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal aufhören, Beiträge vom JUNI aus dem Keller zu graben und zu zitieren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach ist doch normal in diesem Forum, den Anti-AoC Flamern fällt eben seit Monaten schon nichts Neues mehr ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Meister Obolon (16. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Entweder du hast den Wink mit dem Zaunpfal nicht verstanden - oder du hast in der Tat andere Vorlieben wie nackte Frauen.
> 
> 
> Aha ... Also alle, die sich in einem MMO einen andersgeschlechtigen Charakter erstellen, sind in deinen Augen "Fanboys"? Naja, du mußt zugeben, dass ab hier deine Argumentation doch irgendwie ziemlich dünn wird, da du nicht mehr kritik an der Sache übst sondern am Spieler.



Ich kenne sehr viele Männer, die gerne eine Frau in MMO´s spielen. Ich selbst mache das nicht, da mir da die Identifikation fehlt, aber wers mag.... Ist doch ok.


----------



## Yaglan (16. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal aufhören, Beiträge vom JUNI aus dem Keller zu graben und zu zitieren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wenn ich daran denke das du es mal genauso gemacht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hehe

Ich finde es ja sehr Witzig das die meisten die über AoC noch Mosern Es seit Monaten nicht mehr spielen. Und kommen mit den Standpunkt auch noch an. Wie sich das spiel aber bis jetzt entwickelt hat erwähnen die Moserer überhauptnicht. 
Und ich muss sagen FC gibt langsam Dampf. Das neue gebiet ist super auch wenn ich kein Twink in den lvl habe habe ich die Quests mit meinen Barbaren gemacht. Und ich muss sagen Geil. So eine Dichte am Story habe ich mir früher gewünscht in WoW. 

Wer kennt in WoW nicht die Questreihe des vermissten Diplomaten? 
So eine ähnliche Questsreihe gibt es auch in AoC. Naja eigendlich weniger.... Du hast in AoC eine Zeitlang was mit einen *Raben* zu tuen so der Deckname. So die Questreihe endete weil s keine Hinweise gegeben hat. Aber jetzt gibt s zu der Questreihe ein Ende und sogar ein Interessantes ende. 

Bei Blizzard hingegen die machen die Questreihe nicht Fertig. NEIN die machen es noch schlimmer die Sagen einfach der König ist wieder da. 
Das ist ja mal wirklich Billig....

Ich war ja an überlegen ob ich mir das Addon noch mal anschaue. Aber die Community hält mich immer mehr davon ab. Die haben doch garkein Spaß mehr für das spiel. Wenn ich das lese an einen Tag bis lvl 80 Spielen. Das spiel ist noch keine Woche drausen und alle Raidinstancen die es bis jetzt gibt sind Sauber. 

Da sieht man mal wie Epic Geil da die spieler sind. Ich für meinen Teil muss noch dazu sagen Von der Story her hat Blizzard wahrscheinlich Fantastische Arbeit geleistet aber sonst? Hat Blizzard wieder mal scheisse gebaut.

Dagegen geht es mit AoC wieder Bergauf. Dieses jahr sollen 2 Sachen für lvl 80 noch kommen. Eine Solo Instance. Wie viele haben sich das in WoW gewünscht haben sie aber nie raus gebracht. Und AoC macht es. Und eine neue 5er Instance im 80iger Bereich. Dazu erscheint endlich Direktx10 Was die meisten ja auch mal freuen dürfte. Und anfang Nächsten Jahres eine kleine Item aufwertung und das Armen Viertel in so mitte lvl 70ige bereich also auch für lvl 80. 

Die Zukunft für AoC sieht Rosig aus. Und nach dem Tempo was die Jungs grad drau haben kann man damit rechnen das die sachen auch kommen wann die es bekannt gegeben haben.


----------



## Donmo (16. November 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Wer kennt in WoW nicht die Questreihe des vermissten Diplomaten?
> So eine ähnliche Questsreihe gibt es auch in AoC. Naja eigendlich weniger.... Du hast in AoC eine Zeitlang was mit einen *Raben* zu tuen so der Deckname. So die Questreihe endete weil s keine Hinweise gegeben hat. Aber jetzt gibt s zu der Questreihe ein Ende und sogar ein Interessantes ende.


Achso, ich dachte damals ich wäre einfach zu doof, weitere Hinweise auf den Raben zu finden. Wenn die Questreihe jetzt einen gelungenen Abschluss hat, umso besser. Da freu ich mich drauf =) 



Yaglan schrieb:


> Dagegen geht es mit AoC wieder Bergauf. Dieses jahr sollen 2 Sachen für lvl 80 noch kommen. Eine Solo Instance. Wie viele haben sich das in WoW gewünscht haben sie aber nie raus gebracht. Und AoC macht es. Und eine neue 5er Instance im 80iger Bereich.


Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass es eine Soloinstanz und eine Raidinstanz für 80er geben wird...

Edit: 


			
				Craig schrieb:
			
		

> Der Schlachthauskeller ist eine Einzelspieler Stufe 80 Instanz und Xibaluku ist eine Raidinstanz für den gleichen Stufenbereich.


----------



## Yaglan (16. November 2008)

Erstmal 5er instance. Und Solo Instance.


----------



## tortage (16. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal aufhören, Beiträge vom JUNI aus dem Keller zu graben und zu zitieren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich fordere nochmals:

*/CLOSE*

bitte alle auch ein /close posten, den der Post hat schon lange sein verfallsdatum erreicht


----------



## Noxiel (16. November 2008)

/Close 
helfen wirklich nur bei einer Sache. Den User, der diese unsägliche Unart fortsetzt, mit Schreibsperre und einer Verwarnung zu bestrafen.


----------



## Pacster (16. November 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Alle schreien ja AoC sei so schlecht AoC hat zu wenig Endgame. Hm Also ich habe noch nicht alles gesehen. Aber mir ist das von AoC viel lieber als das von WoW JETZT. Was habe ich grad gelesen? Nihilium hat Naxxramas schon Clear. Das spiel ist noch keine Woche drausen und die haben die ersten instance schon sauber???? UND IHR MOSERT ÜBER AOC?




Nihilum/SK hat eine alte Instanz gecleart....umwerfend. Ulduar wird nicht so schnell gehen..aber schon sehr bald kommen.
Bei AoC hats doch nur deshalb länger gedauert weil das Spiel unspielbar verbuggt war...und sicher nicht weil die instanzen schwer oder gar ausgefeilt wären...;-)


----------



## mantigore666 (16. November 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Bei AoC hats doch nur deshalb länger gedauert weil das Spiel unspielbar verbuggt war...und sicher nicht weil die instanzen schwer oder gar ausgefeilt wären...;-)



*gähn*....

nu war ich schon wochen nicht mehr in buffed... komme wieder und was seh ich ?
du reisst immer noch die klappe auf, ohne auch nur die geringste ahnung zu haben g

wenn wow so gut "nachbearbeitet" worden wäre, wie aoc, wär ich vielleicht sogar noch dort...
(ok, und wenn ich vergesse, dass mir die kindergrafik schon nach dem ersten meiner drei jahre
dort auf den sack ging  ;-)  )

aber ich bin auch dafür, dass buffed die "seite" für aoc löscht, dann kann ich meinen account hier
endlich kündigen und die wow-spieler können sich weiterhin gegenseitig am ...  joystick...  ziehen gg


----------



## Mordrach (16. November 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Nihilum/SK hat eine alte Instanz gecleart....umwerfend.
> ...



Traurig genug, dass Blizzard es nur geschafft hat alten Content zu kopieren und in ein Addon nur soviel Raid Content zu integrieren, dass eine Gilde ihn in etwas mehr als drei Tagen komplett auf Heroic gemeistert hat, inklusive leveln auf 80.


----------



## Niko78 (16. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Entweder du hast den Wink mit dem Zaunpfal nicht verstanden - oder du hast in der Tat andere Vorlieben wie nackte Frauen.
> 
> 
> Aha ... Also alle, die sich in einem MMO einen andersgeschlechtigen Charakter erstellen, sind in deinen Augen "Fanboys"? Naja, du mußt zugeben, dass ab hier deine Argumentation doch irgendwie ziemlich dünn wird, da du nicht mehr kritik an der Sache übst sondern am Spieler.



Klar hab ich den Wink verstanden, denn ich sollte ja dann eigentlich schwul sein. ^^
Ich denke hier geht es nicht um Charaktere vom anderen Geschlecht, die sich männliche Spieler erstellen, sondern darum welches Ava man wählt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na ja ... und daher habe ich auch meine Schlüsse gezogen, weil ein Ava mit viel, viel blanker Haut ist meiner Vermutung nach ein Spieler der mehr auf Details als auf Inhalte steht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kritik an einem Spieler übe ich auch wenn er ein anderes Ava hätte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaglan (16. November 2008)

Nun Naxxramas war die beste Instance überhaupt und ich fand es cool das die es angepasst haben. Aber Nihilium hat ja nicht nur Naxxramas Fertig sondern alles was es bis jetzt gibt. Die spieler sind nur noch krank. Die verdienen keine Respekt mehr.


----------



## Ellrock (16. November 2008)

Vote for Close 

Die Beiträge haben nichts mehr mit dem Thema zu tun.


Keine Ahnung was ihr mit den Gilden habt. Die haben das gemacht - was sie monatelang in der Beta auch gemacht haben. Oder glaubt ihr die kannten die Inis nicht komplett auswenig - bevor nach dem Launch des Addons gestartet sind. 

Bei mir hätten die weder ein Gratz bekommen noch hätte ich sie als krank bezeichnet.


----------



## Grangel (16. November 2008)

Auszug aus der Netiquette von Buffed:
Bitte,
helfen Sie mit, damit unsere Community trotz des ständigen Zuwachses durch neue Mitglieder das bleibt, was sie ist:

Eine nützliche, hilfreiche, unterhaltsame und freundschaftliche menschliche Gemeinschaft!

Wenn ich sehe was hier abgeht...
In jedem Forum wird nur noch geweint. Ich spiele gerne AoC! 
Und da ja fast alle das kleine Aoc mit WoW vergleichen sei noch was anzumerken an alle WoW'ler die hier alles zuspammen...

Seid ihr es nicht gewesen welche im WoW-Forum geschrieben habt was IHR als erstes bei WotLK machen wollt? Schnell leveln....gogogo...
Jetzt sind schon viele 80 aber es gibt schon wieder das geweine mit "Arbeitslos, Suchti, Krank" etc....Neid?

Macht unsere kleine Gemeinschaft nicht kaputt...geht WoW spielen und dann haben wir uns wieder alle lieb.

Fc arbeitet ja daran mit den kleinen Mitteln die ihnen zur Verfügung stehen vieles zu verbessern. Gebt ihnen eine Chance!


Mit freundlichem Gruss an die Aoc-Gemeinde 

Grangel


----------



## fripon (16. November 2008)

> Traurig genug, dass Blizzard es nur geschafft hat alten Content zu kopieren und in ein Addon nur soviel Raid Content zu integrieren, dass eine Gilde ihn in etwas mehr als drei Tagen komplett auf Heroic gemeistert hat, inklusive leveln auf 80.




Und was ist jetzt Traurig?

Das von Blizzard oder das es Menschen gibt die 72std ein Spiel am Stück Spielen?^^

Davon mal ganz abgesehen waren die meisten von diesen Leuten auch bei der Beta dabei und haben sich so schon die Inis angucken können.

Und das leveln ist dank dem tabing System eh kein Problem mehr musst halt nur 4-5 andere dumme finden die da mitmachen ~.~


----------



## etmundi (16. November 2008)

Ellrock schrieb:


> Vote for Close



Namaste

Aber, aber.
Wenigstens lebt dieser Thread hier noch. Ansonsten ist hier
doch nix mehr los im AoC Forum


----------



## Aerasan (16. November 2008)

najaaa iwie is zwar Wotlk schon geil,aber es kann mich iwie nich so fesseln das ich sag,uuhhh ich muss jetz gaaanzg shcnell auf 80 un geh dafür nich mehr abends weg oder so... ^^


----------



## Abrox (16. November 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Namaste
> 
> Aber, aber.
> Wenigstens lebt dieser Thread hier noch. Ansonsten ist hier
> doch nix mehr los im AoC Forum




Weil die Leute von negativen Kommentaren die Nase voll haben und sich nicht trauen Themen zu erstellen OHNE in Grund und Boden mit Hasspostings zerstampft werden?


----------



## erwo (16. November 2008)

Hi,

"ES" ist wieder auferstanden.

wow.


Ansonsten? Irgendwelche China Farmer haben irgendein Blizzard Addon durchgezock, jo mei.

Gehört hier ja garnicht rein.

Vote 4 /close


Aber halt, die Anti AOC Buffed Moderatoren wollen ja nicht schliessen, ich vergass.

Naja.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## spectrumizer (17. November 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Wenn ich daran denke das du es mal genauso gemacht hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja, man lernt nie aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Yaglan schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja sehr Witzig das die meisten die über AoC noch Mosern Es seit Monaten nicht mehr spielen. Und kommen mit den Standpunkt auch noch an. Wie sich das spiel aber bis jetzt entwickelt hat erwähnen die Moserer überhauptnicht.


Das schwerste ist, über seinen Schatten zu springen, da man ein Stück "Weltbild" aufgeben muss. Im Kopf hat sich festgesetzt, dass der Fehler, den FC mit AoC gemacht hat, unverzeihlich ist und man so lange draufrumhacken wird, bis man Genugtuung empfindet. Und heimlich hofft man, dass FC pleite macht.
Nunja, ich war nicht anders. Ich war blind. Aber dann wurde ich erleuchtet, mit der Fackel der Erkentniss! Halleluja Brüder! Halleluja! ... Nein, Scherz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich für meinen Teil hab nach eigenem Spielen nichts mehr an AoC auszusetzen. Aber das was FC gemacht hat, finde ich trotzdem nicht in Ordnung.



Pacster schrieb:


> Nihilum/SK hat eine alte Instanz gecleart....umwerfend. Ulduar wird nicht so schnell gehen..aber schon sehr bald kommen.


Ich finds auch etwas dünn, dass ein komplettes Content-AddOn, was eigentlich Stoff für Monate liefern sollte, innerhalb von drei Tagen gecleart wurde. Wenn du dir auf der Zunge zergehen lässt, wie kurz der Levelweg von 70 bis 80 da scheinbar ist, da frag ich mich doch echt, was "WotLK" ist. Fastfood MMO schlechthin. Innerhalb von zwei-drei Tagen auf 80? Wo war da jetzt gleich nochmal die spielerische bzw. inhaltliche Herausforderung, ausser der Welt zu zeigen, dass Nihilum den längsten hat?
In WotLK war der erste (Athene) in 13h Level 80. In BC hatte es immerhin noch 28h gedauert. Beim nächsten AddOn sinds dann nur noch 6h, wetten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kann mich noch an Zeiten in BC erinnern, wo viele zwei-drei Tage für einen Level gebraucht haben. 



Yaglan schrieb:


> Nun Naxxramas war die beste Instance überhaupt und ich fand es cool das die es angepasst haben. Aber Nihilium hat ja nicht nur Naxxramas Fertig sondern alles was es bis jetzt gibt. Die spieler sind nur noch krank. Die verdienen keine Respekt mehr.


Na na na ... Ruhig mit den jungen Pferden. Erinnere dich, vor kurzem hast du noch gemeckert, wenn man AoC Spieler als "dumm/krank" betitelt hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (17. November 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Aber halt, die Anti AOC Buffed Moderatoren wollen ja nicht schliessen, ich vergass.
> 
> Naja.
> 
> ...



Nette Unterstellung.

Wenn dir was nicht passt, darfst gern den Reportbutton verwenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiegars (17. November 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Ansonsten? Irgendwelche China Farmer haben irgendein Blizzard Addon durchgezock, jo mei.
> 
> Gehört hier ja garnicht rein.
> 
> ...



Sag mir einen trifftigen Grund wieso man diesen Thread schliessen soll? Nur weil ihr glücklich mit AOC seid und ihr nicht wollt das man über euer Spiel herzieht? Ihr zieht ja genau gleich über jedes andere Spiel her. Wen es einen grund gibt über irgendein Spiel Kritik auszüben dann über FC und AOC. Ihr vergesst immer das viele hier den ganzen Start miterlebt haben und immer noch die Faust im Sack machen.
Ich habe bisher noch keine Firma gesehen die die Benutzer so verarscht hat wie FC. Und wie ihr sagt wir können es ja nicht beurteilen weil wir nicht mehr spielen. Ihr könnte es auch nicht beurteilen weil viele nicht von Anfang an dabei waren. 

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (17. November 2008)

so ich habe mir das wow-addon gekauft und spiele auch weiterhin aoc bzw ausser raiden bleibt mir da nicht viel auf einem pve-sever. habe einen twink auf einem pvp-sever angefangen um mal richtige battlekeepfights mitzumachen und keine 24vs10 oder so.. 

zu wow das addon macht spass! man kann zwischendurch panzer fahren oder man rennt als murloc verkleidet mit ner weissen fahne in ne höhle um nur den boss zu killen. sowas macht echt spass! 


obwohl ich eine woche urlaub hatt bin ich jetzt level 72. spiele halt ein bisschen hier ein bisschen da und skille auch meine berufe zwischendurch. hardcorezocker die in 3 tagen 80ig sind haben alle spiele. das kunststück ist es diese gamer mit 80+ zu unterhalten. dort hat aoc bislang versagt und wow gepunktet. mit dem neuen addon weiss ich es noch nicht..

bin mal gespannt ob aoc so weiterpatcht wie in letzter zeit.. dann glaube ich das einige spieler mit erreichen des level 80 bei wow auch wiedermal bei aoc reinschnuppern werden.
ich für meinen teil hoffe es denn ich finde nichts schlimmer wie leere sever.

mal ne frage am rande - hat jemand von euch aktuell sprich letzte woche erfolgreich yahkmar gelegt? unser raid t1/2 eqipt ist kläglich gescheitert an den schnellen respawns der kleinen würmer. denke nicht das eine t0 gruppe diesen boss legen kann wie es sich eigentlich für einen t1 boss gehört. wenigstens kann man ihn nicht mehr verbuggen! würde aber gerne die items von ihm haben weil ich mich in der bugzeit geweigert habe ihn zu legen.. auch nicht mit meinem 80iger bs oder necro die in dieser zei ja immer gesucht wurden... 
ist nen bisschen blöd das jeder depp den buggen konnte und nun wenn die ehrlichen spieler ihn jetzt versuchen dran scheitern.
falls ihr ihn legt bitte um tip´s - gerne auch per pm


----------



## Abrox (17. November 2008)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> mal ne frage am rande - hat jemand von euch aktuell sprich letzte woche erfolgreich yahkmar gelegt? unser raid t1/2 eqipt ist kläglich gescheitert an den schnellen respawns der kleinen würmer. denke nicht das eine t0 gruppe diesen boss legen kann wie es sich eigentlich für einen t1 boss gehört. wenigstens kann man ihn nicht mehr verbuggen! würde aber gerne die items von ihm haben weil ich mich in der bugzeit geweigert habe ihn zu legen..



Ist doch gut wenn ein Boss knackig ist, gibt doch Motivation ihn am Boden zu sehen.


----------



## EmJaY (17. November 2008)

@ Fenriswolf82

Ja wir haben Yahkmar auch nachm Patch gelegt.Allerdings haben wir schon gut ausgestattete Tanks und selbst die haben gesagt "Ich kann mir net vorstellen wie nen neuer, sprich noch normal equipter, Tank den tanken soll."


----------



## Pacster (17. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich finds auch etwas dünn, dass ein komplettes Content-AddOn, was eigentlich Stoff für Monate liefern sollte, innerhalb von drei Tagen gecleart wurde. Wenn du dir auf der Zunge zergehen lässt, wie kurz der Levelweg von 70 bis 80 da scheinbar ist, da frag ich mich doch echt, was "WotLK" ist. Fastfood MMO schlechthin. Innerhalb von zwei-drei Tagen auf 80? Wo war da jetzt gleich nochmal die spielerische bzw. inhaltliche Herausforderung, ausser der Welt zu zeigen, dass Nihilum den längsten hat?
> In WotLK war der erste (Athene) in 13h Level 80. In BC hatte es immerhin noch 28h gedauert. Beim nächsten AddOn sinds dann nur noch 6h, wetten?
> 
> 
> ...





Falsch. Ein Addon oder ein komplettes Spiel wird niemals Stoff für Monate liefern wenn da ein paar Freaks anfangen jede Möglichkeit zu nutzen um schon vorab zu trainieren und möglichst schnell zu leveln(ich sag nur 7h schlaf in 4 Tagen). Die Taktiken da werden auch immer ausgefeilter. Wie lange hat es bei AoC gedauert bis die ersten 80 waren? 1 Woche? Und das trotz hunderter Bugs...und ohne das bereits ein festes Gildengefüge vorhanden war. Außerdem solltest du dich nicht täuschen...die haben den Instanzcontent durch...aber nicht die quests. Die übliche Strategie fürs Schnell-leveln ist nämlich entweder eine Instanz nach der anderen spielen oder heftig grinden...die quests werden dabei komplett ignoriert.
Ich habe in den letzten 6 Tagen ca. 20-25h gespielt und bin gerade mal Level 72. Kannst dir also ausrechnen wieviel Spielzeit man verbringen kann wenn man es ganz normal spielt....und ich gehe auch nicht davon aus das ich schon durch bin wenn ich 80 erreiche.
Von den quests her bietet Wotlk ganz klar mehr als BC....Instanzen sinds dafür wohl ein paar weniger(was eine logische Konsequenz von BC ist da dort mit nem dutzend Instanzen+heroic einfach etwas übertrieben wurde und das teilweise der Grund war weshalb die Spieler ständig den pre-BC zeiten nachgetrauert haben wo es halt nur 5 kleine Instanzen oder so gab(wenn auch teilweise mit mehreren Abschnitten)).


----------



## spectrumizer (17. November 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Sag mir einen trifftigen Grund wieso man diesen Thread schliessen soll? Nur weil ihr glücklich mit AOC seid und ihr nicht wollt das man über euer Spiel herzieht? Ihr zieht ja genau gleich über jedes andere Spiel her. Wen es einen grund gibt über irgendein Spiel Kritik auszüben dann über FC und AOC.


Du mußt dennoch zugeben, dass man sich auf der AoC-Contra Seite im Kreis dreht, da keine anderen Argumente kommen ausser dass sich immernoch an dem Hochgezogen wird, was FC vor Anno dazumal versprochen und bei Release nicht ins Spiel gebracht hatte.
Die Kritikpunkte beziehen sich doch entweder nur auf FC-Abzocke, fehlender Endgame-Inhalt oder DX10. Und die sind doch inzwischen durchgekaut und ausgelutscht.

FC hat gut nachgezogen und nachgepatcht. PVP-Patches, Content-Patches für Mid-Level, bald für High-Level, DX10 kommt bald, Questlog von meinem 42er ist voll, etc. Und dass AoC ne hammermäßige Atmosphäre hat, ist ja bekannt.
Was bleibt denn an Kritikstoff jetzt noch über? Bzw. an was will man sich demnächst aufziehen? Keine perfekte Patch-Politik? Server-Zusammenlegung? Oder jedem anderen kleinen Fehler, den FC macht? Irgendwann sollte wirklich gut sein. 

Ich für meinen Teil finde nun nach erneutem Spielen jedenfalls nichts mehr auszusetzen, ganz im Gegenteil. Ich glaube in kein MMO würde ich meinen Obulus lieber investieren, als in AoC. Warum? WotLK -> Ne, bloß nicht; Warhammer -> Mhmhm ... ganz nett ... aber ne, doch nicht so mein Ding; HdRO -> Zu lieb; TR -> Never Ending Ego-Shooter ... Nich mein Ding;

Denke mal, dass AoC demnächst ne interessante Alternative werden wird, da bei mehr und mehr Alt-WoW Spielern nach 3 Jahren doch langsam die Luft rausgeht.


----------



## Lillyan (17. November 2008)

Es wäre nett, wenn ihr mal wieder auf AOC zurück kommen würdet. Für WoW gibt es ein Extra-Forum, in dem genau über die Themen gesprochen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## latosa (17. November 2008)

dieser thread besteht jetzt seid  5monaten wie sinnvoll (werd in 5 jahren wieder reinschaun)nein spiele nicht aoc ja habe es gespielt


----------



## erwo (17. November 2008)

Hallo,



Carcharoth schrieb:


> Nette Unterstellung.
> Wenn dir was nicht passt, darfst gern den Reportbutton verwenden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nunja, schau doch den Thread mal an...

Der Titel und die Überschrift noch dazu - so ein Thread wird im WoW
Forum direkt zugemacht (ja ich habe es tatsächlich getestet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - ergo
hat man schon das Gefühl das es so ist.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## spectrumizer (17. November 2008)

Zu Release war der Thread aber auch berechtigt.


----------



## Bundesbaer (17. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Zu Release war der Thread aber auch berechtigt.



Ja aber mittlerweile sollte man sich überlegen wieviel sinn diese "Aoc ist schlecht/nicht schlecht" Threads noch machen.

Die AoC Spieler verteidigen natürlich ihr Spiel und wollen hier keine Kritik hören.

Die, die damals aufgehört haben oder durch Redensagen davon gehört haben geben einfach diese Meinung wieder die sich dadurch gebildet hat und sind nicht über den aktuellen Stand informiert. Viele kennen eben noch das alte AoC. Ergo ist hier keine vernünftige Diskussion möglich.


----------



## Abrox (18. November 2008)

Bundesbaer schrieb:


> Die AoC Spieler verteidigen natürlich ihr Spiel und wollen hier keine Kritik hören.



Ich denke wenige haben hier was gegen Kritik, wenn diese berechtigt ist versteht sich.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (18. November 2008)

EmJaY schrieb:


> @ Fenriswolf82
> 
> Ja wir haben Yahkmar auch nachm Patch gelegt.Allerdings haben wir schon gut ausgestattete Tanks und selbst die haben gesagt "Ich kann mir net vorstellen wie nen neuer, sprich noch normal equipter, Tank den tanken soll."



wir haben ihn mit verschiedenen tanks ausprobiert. sogar unser jüngster 80iger mit 2 t1 items hat ihn tanken können.
das war nicht das problem. der respawn war für uns nicht zu schaffen. alle 10 sek 4-5 mobs die nen caster mit 2 schlägen niederstrecken war zuviel.
kann leider nicht sagen ob das immer so ist da wir ihn nur einen abend probiert haben. kann sein das wir den tag einfach nur pech hatten. wir sind aber an sich ne eingespielte truppe. gestern wie jede woche t2 rechter flügel in einem zug clear. sonntag vistrix und killi. morgen ist der linke flügel dran und freitag nochmal twinkraid bei klli. yahkmar war am anfang als man ihn normal legen konnte auf sonntag zwischen killi und vistrix. 
t2 bekommen wir clear nur nen t1 boss kriegen wir nicht down ^^ irgendwie passt das nicht wie ich finde..
das er schwerer gemacht wurde finde ich gut aber als t1 boss sollte man auch von normalen gruppen mit ein bisschen übung gelegt werden können. t2 könnte ruhig schwerer werden.


----------



## Tiegars (18. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Du mußt dennoch zugeben, dass man sich auf der AoC-Contra Seite im Kreis dreht, da keine anderen Argumente kommen ausser dass sich immernoch an dem Hochgezogen wird, was FC vor Anno dazumal versprochen und bei Release nicht ins Spiel gebracht hatte.
> Die Kritikpunkte beziehen sich doch entweder nur auf FC-Abzocke, fehlender Endgame-Inhalt oder DX10. Und die sind doch inzwischen durchgekaut und ausgelutscht.
> 
> FC hat gut nachgezogen und nachgepatcht. PVP-Patches, Content-Patches für Mid-Level, bald für High-Level, DX10 kommt bald, Questlog von meinem 42er ist voll, etc. Und dass AoC ne hammermäßige Atmosphäre hat, ist ja bekannt.
> ...



Hi spectrumizer,

klar dreht man sich im Kreis. Aber die die jetzt anfangen sollen wissen was das für eine Firma ist. Jeder der neu anfängt hat keine Ahnung wie wir uns gefühlt haben. Ich habe mich damals so aufgeregt wie schon lange nicht mehr. Ich empfand das so eine unheimliche Frechheit. Du musst eins sehen sie haben sich viele Feinde gemacht und gewisse Leute sind eben nachtragend. Besonders wen man vielleicht nicht ganz fair behandelt worden ist weil man versucht hat mit Kritik die Kurve zu erwischen. Und ohne Kritik und nur mit Fanboys wäre es heutzutage noch eine Alpha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fanboys sind nur gute wen man ein Lob ausprechen muss sonst bringen sie dem Hersteller gar nix weil die Kiritk ausüben. Ich war nie ein Fanboy von keinem Spiel. Ich sehe es eben aus meiner Sicht aus und kritisere dort wo es was zu kritisieren gibt.

Das Spiel hat nun etwa den Status das er beim Release haben sollte. Und das kann niemand abstreitten. Ausserdem fehlt noch einiges was eine Langzeitmotivation nach Level 80. Mach du mal auf 80 und dann sag mir mal was du davon hälst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast du von FC irgendwo eine Entschuldigung gelesen? Ich nicht und darum ist der Name FC für viele ein rotes Tuch. Die Leute waren stinkig und sauer weil sie was aufgetischt bekommen was einfach nur eine Alpha war und sie haben einem ins Gesicht gelogen. Um das gehts. Und das stöhst vielen sauer auf. Das ist wie ein Fleck im Reinheft^^

Und meine Meinung ist im Moment so. Sie haben das Pulver nun verbraucht jetzt wird lang nix kommen. Weil Ymir Pass war sehr sehr lange angekündigt und sie haben eigentlich unter Druck den Patch rauszubringen bevor WOtkl erscheint. Das war ein taktischer Zug. Und auch richtig so.

Das sie nun die Server zusammenlegen müssen war eh abzusehen. Zum einen haben sie es sich selber verschuldet zum anderen sind meiner Meinung nach zuviele Server hochgefahren worden um nur den Ansturm zu bewältigen.

Nun zu deiner Spielauflistung^^ Wotkl ich selber nein meine WOW Zeit ist schon lange vorbei. Habe damals alles erreicht was man erreichen konnte. Das war mir dann viel zu stressig 200 Mann zu koordinieren usw.. Schon weil ich damals massive gesundheitliche Probleme bekommen habe udn noch imemr habe. EQ2 ist nicht mein Ding habs mir mal angeguckt. HDRO passt mir nicht irgdnwie reizt mich das nicht. AOC wäre noch was aber da müssten sie mir schon was anbieten^^ Aber man weiss nie. Und im Moment spiele ich WAR. Obwolh auch dort mir vieles nicht passt und auch noch einiges an Arbeit bevorsteht.

In diesem Sinne.

Wünsche ich dir schönen Tag.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Electricwolf (18. November 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Hast du von FC irgendwo eine Entschuldigung gelesen? Ich nicht und darum ist der Name FC für viele ein rotes Tuch. Die Leute waren stinkig und sauer weil sie was aufgetischt bekommen was einfach nur eine Alpha war und sie haben einem ins Gesicht gelogen. Um das gehts. Und das stöhst vielen sauer auf. Das ist wie ein Fleck im Reinheft^^



Punkto entschuldigung der neue Game director hat nicht sone rosa brille auf wie Gaute:

http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spieli...00/1856228.html


----------



## spectrumizer (18. November 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Aber die die jetzt anfangen sollen wissen was das für eine Firma ist. Jeder der neu anfängt hat keine Ahnung wie wir uns gefühlt haben. Ich habe mich damals so aufgeregt wie schon lange nicht mehr. Ich empfand das so eine unheimliche Frechheit.


Nunja, wie schon paar mal geschrieben, hab ich ~180,-&#8364; für AoC ausgegeben und mich - als Conan-"Fan" - tierisch drauf gefreut. Hab mir sogar paar Tage vor Release noch die alten Conan-Schinken besorgt und angeschaut, um in Stimmung zu kommen.
Ich kann glaube ziemlich gut verstehen und nachvollziehen, wie du dich gefühlt hast, da ich mich genauso enttäuscht und verarscht gefühlt habe.

Aber rennst du mit einem Schild rum, auf dem deine ganzen Fehler, die du im Leben schon gemacht hast, draufgeschrieben sind, damits jeder lesen kann? Und verteilst noch Flyer: "Das bin ich, die Fehler hab ich gemacht, meiden sie den Umgang mit mir, wenn sie noch bei Verstand sind."
Sicher nicht. Und genauso unsinnig ist es doch, dass jeder wissen soll, was das für eine Firma ist.

Den Fehler den FC gemacht hat, haben sie bereits mit einem starken Kundenverlust bezahlt und sich bereits dazu geäußert. Ob man das als "Entschuldigung" werten will, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. Für mich ist es Einsicht.



Tiegars schrieb:


> Das Spiel hat nun etwa den Status das er beim Release haben sollte. Und das kann niemand abstreitten. Ausserdem fehlt noch einiges was eine Langzeitmotivation nach Level 80. Mach du mal auf 80 und dann sag mir mal was du davon hälst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Seit ich mit WoW aufgehört hab und Warhammer auch nix für mich ist, war ich beim MMO spielen noch nie so "relaxed", wie jetzt bei AoC. Von daher bin ich dem 80 werden positiv eingestellt (klingt ja fast wie "Pro Age" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), da ich deswegen nicht den Abwechslungsreichtum gefährdet sehe. Wer weiß, was bis dahin noch kommt.



Tiegars schrieb:


> Und meine Meinung ist im Moment so. Sie haben das Pulver nun verbraucht jetzt wird lang nix kommen. Weil Ymir Pass war sehr sehr lange angekündigt und sie haben eigentlich unter Druck den Patch rauszubringen bevor WOtkl erscheint. Das war ein taktischer Zug. Und auch richtig so.
> 
> Das sie nun die Server zusammenlegen müssen war eh abzusehen. Zum einen haben sie es sich selber verschuldet zum anderen sind meiner Meinung nach zuviele Server hochgefahren worden um nur den Ansturm zu bewältigen.


Warten wir ab. Dass sie ein paar Server zusammenlegen, kann nicht schaden. Damit werden Ressourcen frei und die anderen Realms werden voller.

Außerdem hab ich im Gefühl, dass WoW für viele, die anspruchsvollere und herausfordernde Inhalte suchen, immer uninteressanter werden wird. Die werden sich Warhammer anschauen, einige werden dabei bleiben und andere werden weiterziehen und sicher auch bei AoC reinschauen.



Tiegars schrieb:


> Wünsche ich dir schönen Tag.


Ebenso! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohties (18. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Aber rennst du mit einem Schild rum, auf dem deine ganzen Fehler, die du im Leben schon gemacht hast, draufgeschrieben sind, damits jeder lesen kann? Und verteilst noch Flyer: "Das bin ich, die Fehler hab ich gemacht, meiden sie den Umgang mit mir, wenn sie noch bei Verstand sind."
> Sicher nicht. Und genauso unsinnig ist es doch, dass jeder wissen soll, was das für eine Firma ist.


ich denke auch so langsam kann man von dem trip mal runterkommen. 
allerdings kannte ich failcom vor aoc auch nicht, wobei da schon einige stimmen aufkamen a la "ohje, anarchy online war anfangs auch ein griff ins klo". so gesehen sind die schön blöd gewesen.... die firma macht fast nur mmos und hat sich ihren ruf erstmal ziemlich vergeigt.
angeblich haben die ja sogar imo eins in planung und wenn das dann mal release hat... ohje. also ich trau der firma erstmal nicht mehr über den weg.


----------



## Sylvvia (18. November 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> klar dreht man sich im Kreis. Aber die die jetzt anfangen sollen wissen was das für eine Firma ist. Jeder der neu anfängt hat keine Ahnung wie wir uns gefühlt haben. Ich habe mich damals so aufgeregt wie schon lange nicht mehr......



Nichts für ungut, aber ich denke das gerade dieses Argument völlig falsch ist. Selbst wenn man sich verar.... gefühlt hat, warum auch immer, dann sollte man schon bedenken, das ein Neueinsteiger ja nur den Iststand sieht. Somit könnte er diese Warnungen gar nicht nachvollziehen, weil der Stand jetzt doch wohl durchaus OK ist. Wovor  also willst du den Newbie also warnen ... nach wie vor sieht es für mich eher wie ein Egotrip aus, den du hier auslebst. 

Gruß Sylvvia


----------



## Sylvvia (18. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Zu Release war der Thread aber auch berechtigt.



Hallo spectrumizer,

ich glaube auch das ist relativ. Ich habe auch mit alten Weggefährten aus WOW hier
von Beginn an gespielt. Natürlich hab ich mich auch über den einen oder anderen
bug geärgert. Aber ich habe auch gesehen, das ständig was gemacht wurde und
mich letzten Endes diese bugs noch weniger gestört haben, als die Langeweile am Schluß
nach 3,5 Jahren WOW. Also ganz so krass, wie der TE dies darstellt fand ich es nie. Spielvergügen
war für mich immer da ... ich bin allerdings auch nicht durchs Spiel gerast und hatte von daher
nie ein Content-Problem.

Gruß Sylvia


----------



## Karius (18. November 2008)

Macht doch mal nen neuen Whinethread auf. Der hier ist von Anfang Juni? oO

5 Monate mimimi... wenns so schlecht ist würde ich keine 5 Monate aushalten ^^ indirekte Werbung? AoC Whiner müssen schon ein ganz besonderer Schlag sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TonyMontana777 (18. November 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber ich muss es jetzt einfach loswerden, AoC ist schlicht und ergreifend schlecht...
> 
> Gründe: 1. Teilweise total verbugt (ja ich weiß das das Spiel erst neu auf den Markt kam, trotzdem kam mir eine solche bugdichte
> zuletzt bei Gothic3 vor die Augen.)
> ...






Bloodytears schrieb:


> screenshot or it didn't happen
> 
> 1 grund liefern weil einem nix einfällt und dan sagen es warn 7 .. jaja hamma gern




lesen ftw^^


----------



## Abrox (18. November 2008)

Ohties schrieb:


> die firma macht fast nur mmos



Hm:

MMOS:

Anarchy Online (offen)
Age of Conan (zZ ist der Acc inaktiv)

Andere Spiele:
Speed Freaks
The Longest Journey
Dreamfall: The Longest Journey 

Das sind schon einmal 2:3, Spiele die ich auch alle gespielt habe und noch besitze.

Die nachfolgenden Infos sind aus wikipedia:

Diverse andere kleine Spiele die der eine oder andere vielleicht noch im Schrank hat von denen er nichts weiß.
2 davon habe ich sogar mal an meine Nichten und Neffen verschenkt.

Ein MMO in Planung: Lost Worlds (angaben unbekannt, kann auch Projektname sein, klingt nach Sci-Fi MMO, Vielleicht ein AO 2?)
Eins abgebrochen


----------



## spectrumizer (18. November 2008)

TonyMontana777 schrieb:


> lesen ftw^^


Du aber auch - Das Datum der Posts zb. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lutsch3r (18. November 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> Ein MMO in Planung: Lost Worlds (angaben unbekannt, kann auch Projektname sein, klingt nach Sci-Fi MMO, Vielleicht ein AO 2?)
> Eins abgebrochen



Secret World - MMO in der Gegenwart mit Zugang zu Parallel-Welten die Horror, Fantasy, Science Fiction Umgebungen beinhalten...
Quasi die Eierlegendewollmilchsau...von Funcom...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## La Saint (20. November 2008)

lutsch3r schrieb:


> Secret World - MMO in der Gegenwart mit Zugang zu Parallel-Welten die Horror, Fantasy, Science Fiction Umgebungen beinhalten...
> Quasi die Eierlegendewollmilchsau...von Funcom...
> 
> 
> ...


Von Funcom würde ich nicht mal mehr Packman kaufen. Auch wenn es als das ultimative PvP-Spiel angeboten würde und eine noch nie dagewesene Grafik besitzt. 
cu
Lasaint


----------



## xdave78 (20. November 2008)

La schrieb:


> Von Funcom würde ich nicht mal mehr Packman kaufen. Auch wenn es als das ultimative PvP-Spiel angeboten würde und eine noch nie dagewesene Grafik besitzt.
> cu
> Lasaint


Brauchste doch nich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (20. November 2008)

So ich denke mit dem letzten Kommentar hat der Thread wirklich seinen Zenit erreicht. Seit zwei Tagen nicht gepostet und dann auch nicht über AOC, sondern über ein weiteres Projekt aus der Funcom'schen Programmierküche. 

Da auf gut 72 Seiten alles wichtige bestimmt schon zweimal gesagt wurde, führe ich den Thread nun seiner letzten Bestimmung zu. Ruhe in Frieden.


----------

